#ubuntu-se 2010-11-08
<Philip5> spännande
<Philip5> då kan du köra collda tills du spyr efter det där då ;)
<maxjezy> får börja med lite collada då
<Philip5> är väl mest bra om man ska importera/exportera mellan olika 3d program
<maxjezy> undrar hur länge de dröjer tills 2.5 blir klart
<Philip5> säg det
<Philip5> just de här senaste 2 dagarna har det hänt en massa med koden
<Philip5> den var broken 2 dagar nu så jag kör på samma checkout nu som förra du hade men med collada
<maxjezy> ny splashscreen?
<maxjezy> eller har jag bara inte tittat på den förra?
<Philip5> den kom i förra updaten om du nu gjort den
<maxjezy> igår?
<maxjezy> det låg en update med igår iaf
<Philip5> nä det är väl en 4-5 dagar sedan
<Philip5> det är ju en ny beta som den kom med
<maxjezy> möjligt att jag inte uppdaterat på ett par dagar då jag har haft mycket att göra
<maxjezy> jag är lat på uppdaterings-tänket!
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> funderar på att knyta mig tidigt ikväll så man inte sover bort en perfekt måndag för bus!
<Philip5> ska jag också
<NeoTech> Denna tog mig en stund o lista ut på egen hand efter o grävt fram data från alla möjliga olika webbplatser... : http://www.roughedge.se/blogg/2010/11/08/setting-up-ubuntu-10-10-on-an-usb-pendrive-persistent/       -- Hoppas ngn mer än mig får nytta av den nu bara...
<Kevert> morron
<meges> god morgon
<meges> undrar hur det gick för Asp igår med hans installation, läste loggen att ngn tipsa han att radera sin windows partition.. lol det var ju det vi försökte undvika, hoppas det gick bra
<Flygisoft> Morron
<larsemil> morrn
<phnom> Morrn
<Kevert> är de svenska på ubuntu 10-10-desktop
<phnom> Kevert: Ja, om du väkjer Svenska vid installationen.
<phnom> väljer*
<Kevert> okej
<Kevert> awesome
<peppis_> Morn
<zChris> hemskt, glasögonen pajade på innebandyn så nu sitter man med nya
<larsemil> http://i.imgur.com/bKiod.jpg
<zChris> --
<madbear> fyfan va offtopic ni är
<madbear> kicka dom
<madbear> hota dom!!!
<andol> madbear: Missade morgonkaffet?
<peppis_> Hur skriver man privat till någon?
<andol> peppis_: /msg peppis_ hello world
<andol> peppis_: Det är i alla fall den generiska metoden. Sen är det inte omöjligt att den klient du använder har någon metod som låter sig högerklicka på folks nickname, eller något annat.
<peppis_> andol: tack
<peppis_> andol: vet du har man skiver ut ett meddelande i flrea kanaler samtidigt?
<andol> peppis_: Vet ej, och är ej heller säker på att det nödvändigtvis är en bra idé.
<peppis_> andol: ok, då frågar jag någon anann
<Flygisoft> peppis_: Vissa klienter har då /amsg för det
<peppis_> Flygisoft: tack
<Barre> bamsefar: ingen praktisk erfarenhet av den, ser onekligen bra ut i spec. måste väl ställas i relation till vad man får betala i.o.f.s :)
<bamsefar> Barre: 10k för 480GB
<kodein> låt oss i stället gå till stora torget och ropa högt det vi vill ha sagt
<bamsefar> Barre: Och typ 75k iops.
<Barre> bamsefar: jo... men en sådan device köper man ju inte av utrymmesskäl,
<Barre> ahhh...
<bamsefar> Barre: Nä
<bamsefar> Barre: Jag ska lagra "hett" content på dem.
<maxjezy> klarar den solstormarna år 2012?
<Barre> bamsefar: 5-8 SEK per I/O låter inte så extremt kostnadseffektivt... :) fast drar väl knappt någon ström och tar lite plats. Men jag gissar på att denna prestanda blir billigare med en wide-stripe på traditionella ssd, fast krångligare, mer ström och tar mer fysisk plats
<bamsefar> Barre: Ja, det där är ju magiskt utrymmeseffektivt.
<bamsefar> Och jag får bara in två diskar i chassit.
<bamsefar> Och jag tänkte inte boota från revodriven.
<Barre> bamsefar: då så :) skall jag lägga en beställning? ;=
<bamsefar> Barre: Haha :D
<Barre> can't blame a gay for trying ;)
<Barre> fraudiansk felskrivning
<Barre> O.o
<maxjezy> haha!
<bamsefar> Barre: :D
<amelia> godmorgon!
<andol> Barre: Hörra, du som verkar glad idag, fick backande att fungera som du ville?
<madbear> andol: japp jag fick det nyss hos veterinärn...
<madbear> alltid vresig som fan jag innan kaffet
<madbear> tänk att det va gratis att ta bort stygnen på hunnfan oxå
<madbear> kostade 1000kr per stygn att få dit ju
<Barre> andol: jag är relativt säker på att det gått som jag ville, tack för hjälpen! :) (men jag vet i kväll om allt gott som det skall)
<Barre> morrn amelia
<amelia> hej Barre!
<Barre> andol: FSCONS var värt resan och tiden?
<andol> Barre: Helt klart!
<Barre> nice
<Barre> andol: blev det en chorizo, chipolte, kabanoss, Sobrasada, Kolbasz, Salsiccia, bratwurst, Andouille eller en kokt med bröd på kvällen? ;P
<andol> Barre: thüringer bratwurst, med mos
<Barre> andol: mums
<andol> Japp
<andol> Barre: Bekant med korvstället inne i Nils Eriksson-terminalen?
<Barre> andol: nästan längt bort va? till höger, i sådant fall ja.
<andol> Barre: Typ, även om det antagligen är mer i mitten, även om det känns rätt långt bort med tanke på hur lång terminalen är.
<Barre> hehe... jag orkar inte gå längre än så, finner liksom ingen anledninga att göra så eftersom jag stannar och tar en korv :P
<PontusOhman> Någon här inne som har Binero som host?! Kommer inte ens åt deras hemsida, får inget autorespons på mailen till supporten och kan inte ansluta till min FTP hos dem :O
<andol> PontusOhman: Verkar inte bara vara du - http://www.wn.se/showthread.php?t=1044707
<amelia> PontusOhman: verkar vara problem med DNS, kan trösta dig med att de iaf är på kontoret.
<PontusOhman> Goodie goodie :D
<PontusOhman> Älskar när de lyser rött :D
<PontusOhman> http://www.binerodrift.se/
<andol> Härligt med en Single Point of Failure :)
<cHarNe2> andol: finns nästan överallt om man kollar noga
<PontusOhman> Nää... dags för lite äcklig CCNA :(
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Barre> HeMan! (ropar som när Norm kommer in i lokalen i tv-serien Skål)
<andol> cHarNe2: Japp
<andol> Barre: http://www.flickr.com/photos/andol/3953287939/ :)
<Barre> andol: nice :)
<Barre> andol: hehe... tänkte kommentera bilden, men såg att någon hunnit före :)
<andol> Barre: Tja, blev ett rätt obligatoriskt besök då jag var i Boston häromåret :)
<lexzuz> tjenare
<lexzuz> behöver lite hjälp har precis installerat ubuntu
<madbear> tjenna
<lexzuz> tänkte installera java så jag kan lira minecraft men de verkar helt omöjligt
<madbear> nej det är möjligt!
<Kim^J> sudo aptitude install sun-jre ?
<Kim^J> Eller bara söka efter sun-jre i Synaptics
<lexzuz> har laddat ner från javas hemsida
<madbear> det behöver du inte ju
<lexzuz> ofan
<madbear> gör nåt av det vad Kim^J skrev
<madbear> jag hade glömt vad man behöver för java
<andol> lexzuz: Vet du hurtillvida du explicit behöver Suns java, eller utifall även OpenJDK fungerar?
<lexzuz> aptitude not found
<Kim^J> lexzuz: sudo apt-get install sun-jre
<Kim^J> andol: Varför bry sig? sun-jre funkar i 100% av fallen, de andra inte.
<Kim^J> =)
<lexzuz> kunde inte hitta paket sun-jre
<Kim^J> Meeen...
<andol> Kim^J: Därför att det är OpenJDK som finns i standardförråden, medans Sun:s JRE kräver att man aktiverar Canonicals partnerförråd?
<lexzuz> har redan installerat openjdk
<lexzuz> men de funkar fortfarande inte på internet
<Kim^J> Åhå?
<Kim^J> lexzuz: Plugin till Firefox?
<madbear> nä han ska lira minecraft
<Kim^J> Är inte det i browsern?
<madbear> tror jag inte
<lexzuz> jo
<lexzuz> om man itne köpt de
<lexzuz> vilket jag tänkte göra idag =)
<andol> (Förövrigt så är icedtea6-plugin typ webbläsare-pluginen för OpenJDK)
<lexzuz> fick de o fungera nu
<madbear> hur lexzuz ?
<lexzuz> bra fråga xD
<lexzuz> nehe nu är de något annat som krånglar
<lexzuz> de laddar i spelet men sen blir de bara svart
<lexzuz> vad är un jvm
<lexzuz> sunJVM
<madbear> typ java virtual machine?
<kodein> borde va
<madbear> kanske lexzuz måste ha opengl oxå ?
<meges> lexzuz:det är det som kör javaprogram. en virtuell maskin från företaget sun..
<kodein> itym oracle
<lexzuz> shit
<lexzuz> laddade ner minecraft
<lexzuz> o de laggade inte lite
<lexzuz> ska in på windows och lire
<lexzuz> hörs :)
<lexzuz> peace
<Kim^J> Kan det var fel drivrutiner för grafikkortet tro? ;)
<Barre> Nafallo: hmm får "Write failed: Broken pipe, Fatal Error: Lost connection to the remote system" när jag försöker köra backup mot adder, har vi gjort några förändringar på systemet i helgen (som inte dokumenterats i adder-loggen)?
<Nafallo> Barre: jag har inte gjort nagra iaf...
<Barre> Nafallo: det är ju inte helt omöjligt att problemet ligger hos mig :/ men jag lyckas ta backup på samma sätt mot 3 andra system... konstigt
<Nafallo> Barre: jag skulle gissa pa antingen johanre eller larslj
<Barre> Nafallo: kollar om larslj fått igenom sin backup
<Barre> men han var inte online (alternativt så har han blockat mig :))
<Slartibart> När jag försöker köra gnome-splashscreen-manager får jag "bash: /usr/bin/gnome-splashscreen-manager: /usr/bin/env: felaktig tolk: Åtkomst nekas"
<Slartibart> env har 644, så det kan man förstå. Men är det rätt metod att ändra rättigheterna för att bli av med det där?
<PontusOhman> Vad F*N är det med forumet... Segare än segast just nu! Går ju knappt att göra något
<psyt7> enkel fråga. hur gör man en rund cirkulär ring i gimp? ;)
<kodein> en rund cirkulär ring?
<kodein> det låter ruskigt avancerat
<psyt7> kodein: haha. eller hur. vill göra en ring och lägga som layer över en kartbild
<psyt7> ellipse select tool?
<kodein> jo, den låter väl vettig
<kodein> sen håller du in shift medan du klickar och drar
<Barre> psyt7: använd elliptical select tool, håll in ctrl och dra (tror jag, inte shift.. men jag kan ha fel) och fyll sen med en färg...
<psyt7> Barre: ring med en viss tjocklek? alltså ingen cirkulär yta
<psyt7> usch. är nollad i gimp. finns det nått enklare verktyg? :D
<kodein> Barre: jag provade empiriskt att använda shift innan jag gav rådet, men...
<Barre> kodein: ahhh.. this is a light-house ... you win ;)
<kodein> psyt7: ellipse select tool, gör en rund markering, välj i menyn selection->border, ange hur tjock du vill ha cirkeln, tryck OK och presto!
<psyt7> kodein: testar
<psyt7> kodein: omständigt, men tycks funka
<kodein> ok.
<psyt7> det finns ingen enkel paint-motsvarighet till linux? använder sällan ritprogram mer än till att använda crop, resize, eller lägga till lite tex eller objekt i bilden
<kodein> ska det stöda TeX?
<psyt7> kodein: skrivfel. sorry
<kodein> p   tuxpaint                        - A paint program for young children
<Philip5> psyt7: du har också stroke selection under edit
<Philip5> kanske blir samma effekt
<kodein> p   gpaint                          - GNU Paint - a small, easy to use paint pro
<kodein> p   kolourpaint4                    - simple image editor for KDE 4
<psyt7> tackar!
<kodein> p   rgbpaint                        - A very basic painting program
<kodein> p   xpaint                          - simple paint program for X
<kodein> bara att välja
<Philip5> och krita
<Philip5> qt-apps rule! :D
<kodein> krita kan väl inte direkt räknas till "enkelt", dock
<Philip5> jodå, jätteenkelt
<Philip5> wb HeMan`
<antii> :<
<Philip5> är du lite fin i kanten idag som kör med ett extra litet `?
<antii> duja
<lexzuz> någon vaken? :P
<antii> nej
<lexzuz> Vad använder ni ubuntu till?
<kodein> ZZZZZzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZ
<lexzuz> egentligen :P
<kodein> jobbdator?
<lexzuz> jobbar med?
<antii> lexzuz: server
<kodein> it-system
<amelia> data och internet! :D
<lexzuz> vadå för server :P
<antii> lexzuz: ircserver
<antii> no moar!
<lexzuz> okej
<antii> amelia: moget
<lexzuz> ovärt om du frågar mig :P
<antii> amelia: :P..
<lexzuz> vad kan man göra i terminalen? :P
<lexzuz> massor eller basic?
<kodein> allt
<lexzuz> som
<antii> skriva
<antii> fantasin sätter inga gränser
<lexzuz> ja men
<lexzuz> vad ska man läsa för att kunna alla commands då
<Kim^J> Du kan göra mer saker i terminalen än GUI.
<Kim^J> En bok.
<Kim^J> Men INGEN kan alla kommandon.
<lexzuz> och gui är?
<Kim^J> Graphical User Interface
<lexzuz> nej de fattar väl jag med att ingen kan alla men dom flesta
<amelia> antii: meh! mucka lagom!
<Kim^J> Inte ens i närheten.
<amelia> antii: :P
<lexzuz> jaja men vad gör ni i terminalen då?
<lexzuz> startar program bara eller
<Barre> tre viktiga kommandon är whatis, apropos och man
<lexzuz> okej
<lexzuz> som gör?
<amelia> lexzuz: konfigurerar, administrerar, browsar filsystem, läser loggar, kollar systemstatus..o.s.v.
<amelia> lexzuz: beror väl lite på om det är en server eller hemmadator. jag kör t.ex. min irc-klient i terminalen.
<lexzuz> ok
<antii>  whatis amelia
<antii> amelia: nothing appropriate.
<antii> :-D
<amelia> antii: meh!
<Barre> lexzuz: man visar manualen för kommandot. prova: "man whatis" och "man apropos" så får du svaret på de andra ;)
<kodein> whatis whatis är annars fin
<Kim^J> Övernitiska admins... Ugh!
<Kim^J> Nä, givetvis är inte den utdelade mappen för installationsfiler utdelade för alla...
<Kim^J> Suck
<spacebug-> jag gillar den här bättre
<spacebug-> spacebug@fractal:~$ whatis girls
<spacebug-> girls: nothing appropriate.
<spacebug-> t.o.m ubuntu vet att jag är gay hehe
<Philip5> hehe
<Barre> ahhh... "make sense" om du är kille, men om du är en kvinna så är det ju sorgligt med det svaret spacebug- :P
<skenya> Det är vad jag kallar ett uppkäftigt program :)
<spacebug-> Barre: men jag är kille så det funkar =)
<Barre> dåså :) då känner jag mig lugnare...
<spacebug-> hehe
<movinthex> http://computersweden.idg.se/2.2683/1.284518/basefarm-lovar-ddos-skydd-for-regering <-- HAHAHA! Trodde det stod "Bamsefar lovar DDoS-skydd för regering" XD
<antii> fan läste också bamsefar
<antii> :D:
<bamsefar> Hahah :D
<kodein> det är säkert ingen slump att basefarm och bamsefar är anagram.
<movinthex> mrafesab
<kodein> setec astronomy
<IPconfig> hello
<IPconfig> har prata med admin på skolan
<kodein> ok.
<IPconfig> dom kan inte öppna port 22
<IPconfig> ....
<kodein> gott.
<kodein> nu går du hem och säger åt din sshd att lyssna på port 443.
<IPconfig> vad är kommando för de
<IPconfig> nc ssh 443
<IPconfig> ?
<kodein> emacs /etc/ssh/sshd.config &
<IPconfig> nej whata f måste man göra en confuig
<IPconfig> de måste man väll inte gö
<IPconfig> man kan väll gö de med bara netcat
<kodein> ...
<IPconfig> man kan väll gö de med bara netcat'
<kodein> ...
<IPconfig> eller whata
<IPconfig> är 20 mil hemmifrån
<IPconfig> så de suger
<IPconfig> tänkte fråga min sura brir om han kunne hjälpa mig där hemma
<movinthex> Konstigt du skriver.
<movinthex> Har du någon kraftig dialekt?
<IPconfig> noppe
<IPconfig> delixy
<movinthex> kodein: Varför port 443?
<movinthex> Används ju liksom redan för HTTPS.
<kodein> movinthex: och är därför sannolikt inte spärrad utåt, som t.ex. port 22 var.
<IPconfig> vad ska jag gö vill ha linux :/
<Barre> i /etc/ssh/sshd_config så konfigurerar du ssh-servenr att även lyssna på port 443, och sen startar du om ssh-servern
<IPconfig> men är inte hemma
<IPconfig> så kan inte gö de
<IPconfig> dom har en hårdvare brandväg på skolan
<IPconfig> som blockar all ssh trafik
<skenya> Allmän info för alla här inne.
<skenya> Tele2 har problem med internet i jämtlandstrakten.
<skenya> Inga större driftstörningar än, men det är problem på linjen.
<IPconfig> tele2 suger
<IPconfig> har dom hemma
<kodein> du kan utelämna "i jämtlandstrakten" och det är fortfarande sant.
<skenya> banhof <3
<skenya> Men jag kan inte ha banhof.
<skenya> Jag har Bredbandsbolagets skit...
<IPconfig> ah
<IPconfig> man ska ha stads nät
<kodein> ok.
<skenya> Det har jag, men avtalet som HSB har laggt för den här kompexet gärller enbart Bredbandsbolaget, comhem eller glocalnet.
<skenya> Men det är bara glocalnet och Bredbandsbolaget som kan leverera fiber hit.
<skenya> vilket suger stort.
<skenya> inget utav företagena kan leverera 100/100 till mig.
<skenya> Jag hämtar ut som max 1/12 del utav det.
<skenya> Helt jävla värdelöst.
<movinthex> Bahnhof = konstanta driftproblem.
<movinthex> Ja, FTTH.
<skenya> Sisst jag hade med banhof att göra med så höll dom det dom lovade i över 1år och 4 månader.
<skenya> Inte ett problem under hela den tiden.
 * spacebug- har tur att ha Telia. 50-100/8-10 lovar dom. Ligger på 90/18 :)
<skenya> härligt.
<spacebug-> mm
<spacebug-> och jag får tom upp till 100 genom min vpn från flashback
<spacebug-> oxå mutt
<spacebug-> smutt
<spacebug-> hehe
<movinthex> Smutt?
 * skenya vill ha en annan internettleverantör som värkligen håller det dom lovar.
<spacebug-> movinthex: smutt - härligt, nice, gött
<movinthex> Första gången jag hört det.
<spacebug-> ok
<IPconfig> kan man skriva om kommando i terminalen
<IPconfig> ?
<kodein> försök att omformulera dig så att man faktiskt fattar vad i h-e du frågar.
<vacum> du kan skriva om små djur i terminalen om du vill
<vacum> terminalen kommer inte bry sig
<kodein> terminalen har inga känslor?
<skenya> eller så kan du skriva om olika algarter.
<vacum> exakt
<vacum> i terminalen kan ingen höra dig skrika
<maxjezy> matrix i terminalen = funtime
<skenya> Hehehehe
<maxjezy> spacebug-, jag kör också telia och de fungerar faktiskt riktigt bra!
<Haffe> Raaaaap
<kodein> Haffe: har du ätit upp storkebaben?
<Nafallo> mmmm. kebab.
<Nafallo> damn you all.
<Nafallo> nu blev jag sugen ju :-/
<kodein> hoho
<maxjezy> ja, kanske man ska ringa och beställa en kebab?!
<carl-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozozCpdcMtI
<carl-> apropå kebab
<vs-hs> .title
<IPconfig> har non kåll på vad  password  mirroring  är
<madbear> IPconfig: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=password+mirroring
<IPconfig> snubben gjorde men de funkar inte bra
<IPconfig> hitta inget viktig info
<IPconfig> om de
<madbear> vart fick du det ifrån då?
<madbear> han skriver ju där att det är om två användare har samma pass
<IPconfig> ah
<madbear> därför har man salt
<kodein> och peppar
<madbear> äre så!
<IPconfig> hm
<IPconfig> fins de en terminal på näte
<IPconfig> man kan öva linux kommandon i
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Philip5> tjubaluba_ is in da house! :D
<amelia> hej Philip5!
<Philip5> tjena amelia
<Philip5> läget med allas favorit?
<Philip5> :)
<amelia> Philip5: trött som fan, patchar lite kundburkar. själv?
<Philip5> kom precis hem, ska slänga i mig nått, kolla mail och sedan iväg och träna
<movinthex> Va ä en kundbujk?
<amelia> movinthex: en kundburk?
<kodein> en kakburk?
<amelia> en wärezburk?
<movinthex> Kundburk ja...
<amelia> movinthex: en dator/server (=burk) som ägs av en kund.
<movinthex> Är du tocken däringa konsult som har hand om en massa sörvrar åt folk?
<amelia> movinthex: precis så.
<movinthex> Hur vågar de ge någon okänd root?
<amelia> hehe, inte nog med det, de får betala för att göra det också. :P
<movinthex> =O
<movinthex> Typ Bosses Billack AB:s musikströmmarburk och så?
<movinthex> Eller stora IT-företag också?
<amelia> Njä, stora företag mest.
<madbear> någen som gått RHEL kurser typ.. amelia ?
<movinthex> Har de viktiga saker där?
<amelia> movinthex: jo
<movinthex> Hjälp...
<amelia> movinthex: ja.
<amelia> crap madbear menade jag..
<movinthex> Tänk om du är full någon lördagkväll och sitter där med en lista med root och ba' öppnar PuTTY och börjar rensa.
<madbear> amelia: fixar man det privat eller brukare vara företag som hyr in?
<madbear> skulle behöva kompletera med sånt många kräver ju RHEL
<Philip5> amelia: crap madbear, är det hans nya titel? :P
<madbear> alltid varit Philip5
<spacebug-> :)
<Philip5> madbear: kan säkert vara värre
<amelia> movinthex: jag dricker inte alkohol.. och gör man det kan man glömma ett jobb i it-branchen igen.
<spacebug-> bra bra.. nyktert ska det va!
<amelia> "don't drink and log in as root"... så jag skiter helt enkelt i att dricka.
<Philip5> spacebug-: om man inte ska injecera det så är det inget för amelia... alkohol är för lamers i hennes värld ;)
<amelia> madbear: hur tänker du nu? tror inte jag hänger med. :(
<cahoot> det är väl därför det finns root beer
<madbear> hahah cahoot
<Philip5> cahoot: höhö :P
<kodein> jag tror att det finns folk i it-branschen som dricker alkohol utan att bränna sina broar i branschen
<spacebug-> nykter gäller alla stimulantia
<madbear> amelia: kurserna! privat eller fick du hjälp av företaget?
<amelia> madbear: företaget betala såklart.
<kodein> här har folk redan levt rockstjärnelivet och det är därför vi inte får åka iväg och övernatta på it-avdelningen.
<madbear> ja precis men vissa kräver ju RHEL-skolning innan man får jobb så.. men det kanske är svindyrt
<amelia> madbear: det är rätt så svindyrt
<amelia> madbear: du kan ju lära dig rhel ändå. kör centos ett tag så är du hemma sen.
<madbear> ja men det ger inte något cert :/
<madbear> ska gå linuxserveradmin 15hp nästa termin bör ju lätta lite iaf
<amelia> nej... men det är inte certet du jobbar med..
<madbear> sant det.. kanske dom kan betala cert åt mig då
<madbear> en jag pluggar med blev bjuden på några MS-cert under tiden
<amelia> det gör de säkert om de tänker ha dig kvar och kör mycket rhel.
<madbear> fast det företaget lär inte betala RHEL-cert :P
<amelia> det är viktigare att kunna sakerna och att visa så mycket av det man kan på en intervju.
<maxjezy> när kom uttrycket LOL?
<amelia> de flesta linux admin-jobb kräver högskoleutbildning också, någon sån har inte jag..
<amelia> går bra ändå.
<madbear> amelia: lite har du ju nu :)... undrar om jag ska söka som javakodapa eller linuxadmin...
<zChris> madbear, båda? :)
<amelia> madbear: jo, förlåt 15hp har jag :P
<amelia> madbear: i stordatorteknik... hehe
<vs-hs> madbear: snällt att hilighta >:O
<madbear> va? :D
<vs-hs> madbear: /me nickar kodapa på andra ircnät och blev därför hilightad ;)
<madbear> haha :D
<amelia> madbear: kodapa kan vara din väg in.. alla börjar vi någonstans.
<kodein> ko-dapa
<vs-hs> amelia: grrrr
<madbear> jopp .. sen kan jag börja tjöta om RHEL-cert
<amelia> precis
<madbear> ja på tal om det... måste plugga.. tack för svaren :)
<amelia> madbear: sen finns det ju mer än sysadmin och kodapa. mellantinget är väl applikationstekniker.
<amelia> madbear: typ specialist på framför allt webbapplikationer på jboss, tomcat och liknande.
<madbear> jopp fokuserar på säkerhet och linux just nu
<madbear> men proggandet är man väl ok på.. dåligt med det sista året dock
<madbear> bbl!
<amelia> madbear: gräset är alltid grönare på andra sidan.. ;)
<movinthex> amelia: Hur får du kunder? Tänker inte själv jobba som konsult men är intresserad ändå.
<movinthex> Har du liksom ett företag med sajt eller bara frågar du företag som annonserar och skickar ett CV?
<movinthex> Och jobbar man hemifrån då eller åker man ut på plats och sitter där i ett temporärt kontor?
<movinthex> BRB... The Big Bang Theory.
<Philip5> movinthex: hon jobbar ju för ett företag som har henne ute som konsult och jagar ju inte i första hand jobb själv
<antii> Philip5: :P
<movinthex> Okej...
<movinthex> Varför gör inte företagen sina saker själva+
<nucce44> Tjenare, någon som har lust att kolla på min config fil och varför jag inte får igång den i Ubuntu? Jag har i princip kopierat den från min Windows 7 burk, men får den inte fungera.
<nucce44> http://pastebin.com/YVWL4xaE
<nucce44> OpenVPN gäller det, kanske bra att nämna.. :D
<nucce44> openVPN client side..
<amelia> nucce44: lägg in "config-file (2.1.0)" längst upp, utan fnuttar
<andol> nucce44: Tror inte det är själva filen i sig den gnäller på, utan snarare på kommandot du ger. Pröva istället med $ openvpn --config client.ovpn
<Asp> Hallå på er!
<amelia> Asp: hej!
<Asp> Allt väl?
<R2D21> jaha nu fungerar nätverkskorten klockrent helt plötsligt
<Asp> Någon som haft problem med att installera 10.10 där man skall skriva i sitt inloggnings namn och välja lösen osv. ??
<cahoot> du kanske?
<Asp> hej cahoot! jo jag har ju fastnat där
<cahoot> använd bara gemener i inloggningsnmanet
<Asp> Blev aldrig klar igår. Kom dit fram och fyllt i allt. och längst ner är ju den oranga som visar hur långt man har kommit o har kvar. har fått gröna bockar på allt men kan ändå inte trycka på framåt. Och längst ner står det redo när du är det...
<cahoot> låter som the installation from hell
<Asp> ja typ så!
<Asp> :P
<Asp> har provat gå bakåt o sen fram igen men kommer inte vidare. går ju inte å avbryta installationen heller och börja om
<nucce44> Andol, det gick bättre men fortfarande ingen uppkoppling.
<Asp> Någon som har nåt tips om en bra lösning?
<nucce44> andol: jag pastade in det på länken, för att inte spamma kanalen, där står varför det inte gick.
<nucce44> nu fungerar allting med openVPN förutom att den inte kan resolva simple hostnames
<andol> nucce44: Ahh, var lite frånvarande, men glad att du åtminstone kom en bit på vägen. Gissar att DNS-problemet beror på att du inte OpenVPN för icke-Windows inte automatiskt plockar info om DNS-servrar publicerat utav OpenVPN.
<andol> nucce44: I regel behöver man använda sig utav "hjälp-script" för det. Pröva att lägga till följade två rader i din client.ovpn.
<andol> up /etc/openvpn/update-resolv-conf
<andol> down /etc/openvpn/update-resolv-conf
<nucce44> ah oki, ska testa
<andol> nucce44: För att det ska fungera kan det även krävs att du petar in den här raden
<andol> script-security 2
<nucce44> oki, kör in dom alla
<andol> nucce44: Notera vidare att skriptet /etc/openvpn/update-resolv-conf kräver att du har (paketet) resolvconf installerat.
<andol> nucce44: Ledsen att det blir lite rörigt, men det var ett tag sedan jag sysslade med OpenVPN, och saker kommer tillbaks lite pö om pö.
<nucce44> hehe, nu slutade det fungera helt
<nucce44> innan kunde jag resolva med nslookup
<nucce44> men nu verkar jag inte bli uppkopplad
<andol> ajdå
<nucce44> andol, jag gick o käka så va det bättre..
<nucce44> ska göra som du sa och ge det lite mer tid
<Chrimprider> go kväll alla hoppas ni inte blåser bort i stormen..
<Chrimprider> har et dilemma med rar filer.. begriper int hur jag skall packa upp dem..
<Chrimprider> arkivhanteraren visar *img men sen när den säger att den packat upp filen så e de likförbaskat en massa rar mappar.. nått tips på vad jag gör för fel..?
<lexzuz> Tjenare...är de någon här som vet någon bra FTP server man kan joina o tanka lite musik
<Chrimprider> i win rar e de bara att extrahera o wips så har man sin film eller vad det nu är..
<cahoot> windows är väl bättre anpassat för warez?
<madbear> Chrimprider: unrar e warez-filmen-part.001.rar typ
<madbear> det löser det ;)
<Chrimprider> hehe de behöver ju inte vara warez:)
<Chrimprider>  ska testa om de hjälper att markera första filen
<madbear> högerklick på en av rar filerna typ första
<madbear> ta extrahera här eller nåt sånt
<madbear> jag kör alltid med unrar e någon.part.rar och det funkar
<Chrimprider> har inte unrar.. bara arkivhanteraren...
<madbear> lexzuz: FTP???? välkommen ur koma!
<madbear> för er som legat i koma senaste 10: kolla in fetnya protokollet bittorrent :D
<madbear> Chrimprider: sudo apt-get install unrar
<madbear> kanske
<Chrimprider> ok provar..
<Chrimprider> hanterar utlösare ... låter ju nice hehehe
<Haffe> utlösningstangenten som finns på sundatorer.
<madbear> jag skulle oxå vilja ha en utlösningstangent
<Chrimprider> sen e de bara att aktivera den i programcentralen va ?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Chrimprider> Tack för hjälpen med rar problemet.. nu fungerar det :)
<Slartibart> Vad ska man göra om man får "sh: env: permission denied"?
<Slartibart> root/usr/bin/env finns, men hur vet jag ens att det är den som krånglar??
<Philip5> Slartibart: vad försöker du göra då?
<Chrimprider> hej hej Jag igen :)
<Slartibart> Philip5: Det löste sig, det poppade upp bla när jag skulle installera paket. Men min env-fil var skräp eftersom hårddisken strulade förut, installerade om den och då funkade det.
<Chrimprider> har lyckats packa upp en *tar-gz fil och där finns en "körbar"fil hur aktiverar/installerar jag den så jag får en ikon på desktop
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> Chrimprider: beror helt på vad det är för något och dess innehåll
<Philip5> finns inget magiskt sätt utan från fall till fall
<Philip5> ibland så skapas sådan om man instellerar vad det nu är och andra gånger får man skapa manuellt
<Chrimprider> jag har laddat hem utorrent  och den var packad... nu begriper jag inte hur jag installerar det...
<Chrimprider> har packat upp filen jag tog hem
<Philip5> Chrimprider: det kommer med documentation som beskriver hur du ska använda det
<Chrimprider> yepp ante att nån skulle säga så.. har dock plöjt igenom docs... utan resultat. det jag inte riktigt begriper är vilken fil som är själva installations filen i dem jag tagit hem.. typ *bat/exe i win
<Philip5> det är ingen installationsfil utan det är själva programmet som ligger där
<Philip5> det är "bara" en server i cli-miljö och när den startas så ska man kunna komma åt den via ett webbgui men inte som vanliga utorrent-klienten
<Chrimprider> okay.. mao finns inte client för linux eller?
<Philip5> nja, en webbklient är det
<Philip5> inte en sådan klient som du har på windows
<Chrimprider> bättre för mig att hitta ett annat program med anddra  ord.
<Philip5> skulle tro det om du inte vill köra den på en server eller från en terminal
<Philip5> och sköta den med webbläsaren
<Chrimprider> förslag på torrent klient för jag får ingen fart på "transmission"programmet  som ligger i ubuntu
<Philip5> själv kör jag med transmission som funkar bra för mig
<Nafallo> transmission
<Philip5> deluge har du ju också
<Slartibart> vuze, deluge, ktorrent
 * Nafallo har bra fart pa sin transmission :-P
<Chrimprider> jag laddar med 100 kb  jämfört med 500 i win  och uttorent
<Nafallo> 1.21TB uppladdat i forra manaden
<Nafallo> Chrimprider: well, jag seedar 1.4M for tillfallet. problemet bor inte vara transmission :-)
<Chrimprider> möjligen att de e nåe annat . men måste prova o se vom det gör nån skillnad med en annan klient för att ringa in felet.
<Nafallo> jag tror inte det ar klienten, jag tror det ar porten som inte ar oppen mot Internet :-)
<maxjezy> Chrimprider, har du testat download via webläsaren istället?
<maxjezy> http
<maxjezy> Nafallo, jag tycker transmission är lite segare på att komma igång, vet inte om de stämmer dock.
<Chrimprider> nä de har jag inte går det med torrent filer?
<maxjezy> men hastigheterna är samma
<maxjezy> Chrimprider, testa dra ner en iso tex?
<Nafallo> maxjezy: tycker inte jag :-)
<maxjezy> Nafallo, jaja, jag laddar aldrig torrents nästan :)
<maxjezy> jag laddar oftast bara ner ubuntu
<maxjezy> några gånger om dagen
 * Nafallo seedar ubuntu och sintel :-)
<Chrimprider> vem lägger ut rena iso filer  och vart ?
<maxjezy> Chrimprider, testa ubuntu-se.org
<maxjezy> ladda ner ubuntu iso!
<Chrimprider> ok
<maxjezy> alla linux brukar finnas som iso på diverse sidor
<Nafallo> Chrimprider: http://se.releases.ubuntu.com ?
<Nafallo> 257.26G Sintel.2010.2K.SURROUND.x264-VODO :-)
<maxjezy> Nafallo, youtube FTW!
<Nafallo> maxjezy: ehrm. 2048p och surround ljud?
<maxjezy> Nafallo, jag tror iaf youtube har stereo?
<maxjezy> kan någon bekräfta?
<maxjezy> Nafallo, surround har jag inte på mina högtalare ens
<maxjezy> 2048 klarar inte mitt grafikkort
<vacum> tjock fil!
<Nafallo> (antalet gig dar ar hur mycket jag seedat. filen ar 441M)
<maxjezy> Nafallo, vart är torrenten placerad?
<larsemil> Nafallo: och det är en bra film
<Philip5> maxjezy: när ska du släppa sintel 2 då? :P
<Nafallo> maxjezy: jag forstar inte fragan?
<maxjezy> Nafallo, var hittar man torrenten?
<maxjezy> Philip5, jadu :)
<Nafallo> maxjezy: pa sintels hemsida, under nerladdning?
<maxjezy> jag kanske gör en sintel 2D
<maxjezy> Nafallo, jaha, tänkte om du gjort en egen torrent :)
<Chrimprider> okaytestar Deluge nu och just nu har jag ca 5 ggr högre nerladdning på samma fil.. :)
<maxjezy> Chrimprider, deluge är way 2 go!
<Chrimprider> yepp tack för tippset
<Nafallo> maxjezy: det vore val ganska korkat? det ar som manniskorna som slangde upp Ubuntu pa TPB...
<maxjezy> Nafallo, njae, större chans att fler ser när den finns på fler platser
<Nafallo> maxjezy: varfor inte ha samma torrentfil pa fler platser istallet?
<Nafallo> anvanda samma trackers
<maxjezy> Nafallo, jo, de fungerar ju det med :)
<maxjezy> oj, finns visst en "sintel making of/documentary" på sintel's sida :)
<maxjezy> då har man någonting att glo på inatt då
 * larsemil fick äntligen sin android idag
<R2D21> Fick min 24" plattskärm i dag.
<Haffe> Hur kändes det?
<maxjezy> R2D21, huh! tur att den var platt!
<R2D21> maxjezy, Ja jag har kört med en bamse 19" CRT utan widescreen innan. Gillade den då det fick plats mycket text på höjden...
<Chrimprider> kör en 42" :)
<maxjezy> R2D21, CRT är inge fy skam de heller! jag önskar jag hade en bra CRT här hemma
<maxjezy> nu har jag en 15" tror jag
<Haffe> Vad ska du med den till?
<maxjezy> 800x600
<Haffe> Värma händerna nu när det är kallt?
<maxjezy> tjejen har den till sin dator :)
<maxjezy> köpte på loppis för 20lapp!
<R2D21> maxjezy, 1280x1024 100Hz
<Haffe> Då är et väl inte ditt problem?
<R2D21> Som sagt massa pixlar på höjden det gillade jag...
<maxjezy> jaaa, pixlar är kung!
<maxjezy> jag vill ha många på höjden med!
<maxjezy> nu upplever jag lite problem just på höjden
<Haffe> Silvertejpa samma 4 skärmar på höjde.
<R2D21> Köpte en annan skärm innan den var 16:10 och därmed jättebred men endast 800 pixlar hög.
<Haffe> Pröva att rotera en.
<Haffe> Jättemånga pixlar på höjden.
<R2D21> Haffe, Körde den tillsammans med min 19" crt. Då fick man ju det bästa av bägge formaten.
<vacum> jag har 5 st 4:3-TFTer på skrivbordet
<vacum> 4x19 och en 21
<R2D21> Huu den drar 41Watt... Och jag som satsat på strömsnål datahörna...
<vacum> vilken?
<vacum> skärmen din?
<vacum> jag ligger på ca 1000w just nu
<vacum> eller nej lite mer
<vacum> skall kolla
<vacum> 1160w
<R2D21> vacum, Ja den nya. http://nordwaystore.se/?page=product&ProductID=7360   Mäter upp man gammla crt nu...
<vacum> urk
<vacum> en TN-panel
<R2D21> vacum, TN?
<vacum> TN ja
<vacum> den billiga typen av LCD-panel
<R2D21> vacum, Hittade lite info men för mitt bruk så duger det. Jag har dock beställt en lika dan till en kompis som skall redigera foto. Skall kolla på en annan till han.
<vacum> R2D21: bra
<vacum> R2D21: foto-folk gillar inte TN
<vacum> jag har har MVA-paneler i mina
<vacum> eller S-PVA
<vacum> tror ena är S-PVA
<R2D21> vacum, Okej. Ja jag ser nog inte skillnad.    Kan detta va nått?   http://nordwaystore.se/?page=product&ProductID=7693
<vacum> wtf är det för webshop
<vacum> aldig sett den
<vacum> den är för snabb
<vacum> 2ms är en TN
<R2D21> vacum, Jätteokänd men den lokala firman ingår i den kedjan. Ja jag letar vidare.
<vacum> k
<R2D21> vacum, För vissa föreningar och företag spelar inte priset avgörande utan tillgängliheten på orten.
<vacum> jo
<vacum> jag köper ofta lokalt
<vacum> men han tar in från komplett och några andra
<R2D21> vacum, Jo man kollar va ett någolunda bra pris är så man vet.
<IPconfig> hallo behöver hjälp
<IPconfig> philip
<IPconfig> eller nånh
<IPconfig> nån
<MarkSlap> Ställ frågan i stället.
<IPconfig> kan man koká spageti och korv i samma kastul
<peppis_> IPconfig: nej
<R2D21> !sova
<IPconfig> nja föndera på de me
<ubot2> Sova bör man, annars fortsätter man vara trött. Om man nu är trött. Då bör man sova.
<IPconfig> då måste jag ha 2 kastruller
<IPconfig> mer disk yay
<IPconfig> men thx för ert tips
<IPconfig> ska lagga mat nu
<IPconfig> brb....
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<Philip5> :)
<zChris> johanbr, vad står br för?
<johanbr> se /whois :)
<zChris> ah ^^
<movinthex> Vet du vad debästaär?
<movinthex> LEKSAKER FRÅN BR!!
#ubuntu-se 2010-11-09
<maxjezy> ja pallar inte mer!
<lexzuz> fyfan va skönt de är med ubuntu
<antii> :P
<coobra> heh
<coobra> :D
<antii> coobra: !
<coobra> antii: !
<larsemil> morrn
<peppis_> Morn
<Barre> tjenis
<larsemil> Barre: igår kom telefone ntillslut
<Barre> larsemil: appfest i dalarna? :)
<Flygisoft> Morron
<larsemil> Barre: nej. för det står bara börjar hämtning och sen kan jag inte ta hem något
<skenya> Huga vad depprimerande livet vart.
<antii> skenya: dårå?
<skenya> Glömde strömsladden till bärbara ute på farsans jobb, batteriet är dött...
<antii> :(((((((((
<larsemil> antii: har du någon aning om varför det bara står "börjar hämtning" och sen laddar den aldrig ner från market?
<skenya> För att få tag på kabeln måste jag gå över 2 mil...
<skenya> Kände inte riktigt för det då :P
<antii> larsemil: nope, aldrig stött på
<x_link> Vecka 44 nu va?
<x_link> Ah inget, såg nu.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<kodein> 45
<kodein> snart kan man spela bob hund - v. 48 igen.
<HeMan> Morrn!
<bamsefar> Morrn!
<HeMan> kodein: bub hund skulle väl ha någon presskonferens idag, va?
<kodein> HeMan: jaså?
<kodein> det underliga är ju att de tycks ha typ 3 officiella webbplatser
<Kim^J> Usch vad chefen tjatar...
<antii> om?
<amelia> Kim^J: /win 30
<amelia> oj
<Kim^J> Allt, allt ska gå snabbt, stressa stressa, har inte folk vi ringde för en dag sen gjort allt det dom ska för oss eftersom vi är viktigast i hela världen, ja då ska man ringa och tjata och se till att dom gör det dom ska, stressa stressa, vi har inget definierat mål eller tidsram, men stressa fram saker, stressa stressa.
<Kim^J> Tar saker lite längre tid än planerat, ja då skiter vi i det hela skäller en massa istället för att inse problemet, stressa stressa.
<antii> :p
<Kim^J> Allmänt stressad miljö, jag mår skit. :|
<PontusOhman> amelia: > Vad gör du :p
<PontusOhman> Kim^J: > Vad för jobb är det?
<Kim^J> PontusOhman: Anställd som programmerare, men jag har fått betydligt mer uppgifter än vad dels min tjänst specar och är HELT utanför mitt kunskapsområde.
<PontusOhman> Kim^J: > Som vanligt då...
<amelia> PontusOhman: försöker motivera mig till att jobba.
<madeleine> Jag kan inte uppdatera nått på datan.. Det e pakethanteringen..
<amelia> PontusOhman: själv?
<andol> amelia: Hejja hejja friskt humör! Det är det som susen gör!
<andol> amelia: Känner du dig mer motiverad nu? :P
<madeleine> Unity i Ubuntu 10.04 vad e de??
<madeleine> behöver hjälp nu
<zxspectrum> jag kan inte posta någon kommentar längre på ubuntu-se.org ....
<zxspectrum> måste ha med mitt nya modem från comhem eftersom det är ända saken jag har förändrat
<amelia> andol: inte ett skit faktiskt.
<andol> madeleine: Kan du beskriva lite mer precist vad det är du gör, och vad datorn "svarar" med?
<madeleine> jag kan inte använda pakethanteringen längre måste uppdatera..
<madeleine> symbolen e rädd och ett vitt streck i mitten
<madeleine> så jag kan inte uppdatera nått på datan..
<madeleine> röd menar jag.. inte rädd haha
<andol> madeleine: Symbol uppe i högre hörnet, typ röd cirkel?
<vs-hs> såklart symbolen är rädd!
<vs-hs> :)
<madeleine> ja precis
<vs-hs> madeleine: alla symboler blir rädda när du är i farten
<andol> madeleine: Om du säg håller muspekaren över symbolen, visar det någon information då? Vad händer om du klickar på den?
<madeleine> Du kommer inte längre att få säkerhets- eller kritiska uppdateringar. Uppgradera till en senare version av Ubuntu Linux. Se http://www.ubuntu.com för mer information om hur man uppgraderar.
<madeleine> så står de
<andol> madeleine: Ahh, vet du vilken version utav Ubuntu det är du kör?
<madeleine> 10.04
<zxspectrum> när jag försöker posta en kommentar alternativt skicka meddelande så håller firefox på och tuggar och tuggar och ingenting händer ....till slut kommer ett fönster upp:
<zxspectrum> "Du har valt att öppna
<zxspectrum> posting.php
<zxspectrum> som är en fil av typen: PHP-fil
<zxspectrum> från http://ubuntu-se.org
<zxspectrum> Vad vill du att Firefox gör med denna fil?
<zxspectrum> *öppna med
<zxspectrum> *Spara fil"
<madeleine> tror jag iaf.
<andol> madeleine: Tja, vi kan ju alltid dubbelkolla för säkerhets skull. Gå till menyn System och välj Om Ubuntu, så borde det (bland annat) stå en text som talar om vilken version du har.
<madeleine> på systemvertyg elr?
<PontusOhman> amelia: > Sitter och tar tag i en av mina alla domäner och ska försöka få till den :D
<andol> zxspectrum: Tja, helt trasigt verkar det i alla fall inte vara, så andra nyss har lyckats posta. Spontangissning så rör det sig allting om att serverar är lite lätt överlastad eller så är det något halvjox med nätanslutningen mellan din dator och servern.
<andol> madeleine: Hmm, du nämnde något om en "unity" tidigare, vet du om det är en "standardinstallation" utav Ubuntu du har, eller någon laptop-special-modifying, typ?
<madeleine> jag har 9.04
<PontusOhman> madeleine: > När det gäller Unity så behöver du inte oroa dig, det kommer först i 11.04 :)
<madeleine> min kusin hade de på usb och körde in ubuntu i datan..
<andol> madeleine: Tja, då är varningsmeddelandet i alla fall "korrekt", då den versionen utav Ubuntu inte längre stöds med säkerhetsuppdateringar etc.
<andol> madeleine: Har du möjlighet att få din kusin att hjälpa dig att uppgradera Ubuntu till en mer aktull version?
<madeleine> jag vet inte..
<zxspectrum> har testat med två olika datorer, både en stationär och en bärbar .....dessa forum fungerar:
<zxspectrum> ubuntu.se och http://forum.dis.se/vb/
<madeleine> bor en bit från varann.. så de kan bli svårt
<madeleine> kan man inte fixa de själv
<andol> madeleine: Jorå, fast just nu bör jag nog återgå till mina arbetsysslor, så förhoppningsvis kan någon annan peka dig i rätt riktning där.
<madeleine> kan man inte uppgradera själv
<andol> NÃ¥gon Annan: ^^
<PontusOhman> madeleine: > Klart du kan uppgradera själv :)
<madeleine> Vart kan jag gå in och fixa de?
<PontusOhman> För det första, har du ett USB-minne att tillgå hemma?
<PontusOhman> 2-4 Gb räcker gott och väl
<madeleine> Ja de tror ja..
<PontusOhman> Först och främst så går du in hit: http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/download och väljer en version som passar din dator. Netbook, då tar du den. Bärbar så tar du i386 och laddar hem den
 * Nafallo undrar stillsamt varfor man behover usb minnen for att uppgradera...
<PontusOhman> Nafallo: > Visst går det att gå hardcore, men för att slippa strul :)
<Nafallo> mindre strul med att bara uppgradera IMO :-)
<Nafallo> installera om ALLT = mer strul + forlorad data
<PontusOhman> Nafallo: > Behöver det inte vara :)
<madeleine> altt som jag har på datan.. kommer de försvinna då?
<PontusOhman> Har aldrig förlorat något jag uppgraderat
<madeleine> oki
<PontusOhman> madeleine: Beror helt på hur ni har löst det med vart du har dina saker
<madeleine> okej.. vart ska jag helst lägga dom då, så jag inte förlorar dom
<PontusOhman> På en egen partition (hårddisk) för att undvika dataförlust
<madeleine> hmm. är inte så bra på detta.. hmm
<andol> madeleine: Oavsett vad, har du inga säkerhetskopior så är nu ett bra tillfälle att skapa en helt separat säkerhetskopia utav dina filer, utanför datorn.
<PontusOhman> Förmodligen ska jag ta och skriva ihop en guide gällande övergången från Ubuntu 9.x till 10.x
<madeleine> oki
<madeleine> vadå för guide
<PontusOhman> Hur man gör för att uppgradera :)
<PontusOhman> Nån som kan förklara detta för mig: Error opening file '/media/Nokia N900/.documents/Comics/Name of the comic.cbr': Input/output error då jag försöker föra över en .cbr fil till telefonen min!
<andol> PontusOhman: LÃ¥ter som disk- alt. filsystemsfel.
<andol> PontusOhman: Såtillvida du inte har "tappat" en montering datorn fortfarande tror den har, men är inte säker på om det ger dylikt felmeddelande.
<PontusOhman> andol: > Försökte med en cp av filen också, lika illa där också :S
<PontusOhman> Filen fungerar ju, och har kopierat den från min server till min bärbara. Men neee
<Nafallo> enkel guide "klicka pa uppdateringshanteraren, kliscka pa uppgradera"
<Nafallo> s/sck/ck/
<Nafallo> nyinstallationer behovs ju bara nar man har ny disk.
<Slartibart> Um.. Borde inte nslookup localhost ge 127.0.0.1 tillbaka? Eller har jag slagit knut på skallen nu?? Blir "** server can't find localhost: NXDOMAIN" istället..
<Slartibart> Den finns i /etc/hosts ju..
<andol> Slartibart: Rätt säker på att nslookup fråga DNS-server direkt
<andol> Slartibart: Du kan ju jämnföra med "ping localhost", vilket torde göra en mer konventionell namnuppslagning, inkluderade /etc/hosts.
<Slartibart> mkay, det visste jag inte. Prövar.
<Slartibart> Japp, funkade. Det lurade mig, jag skrev localhost i chromium(vet inte om det spelar nån roll vilken browser man har nu för tiden..), och då stack den direkt till google.. Men om man skriver http://localhost så funkar det.. Där ser man.
<chraist> htop
<amelia> hej PontusOhman
<dagon_> goddagens
<Kim^J> Ubuntu live CD'n kan båda skriva och läsa NTFS?
<Kim^J> ELler har dom tagit bort den drivrutinen?
<zxspectrum> ska ringa farmfield någon dag ....frustrerande när man inte ens kan diskutera problemet på ubuntu-se.org .....har testat att posta kommentarer i många forum nu och alla har fungerat utan ubuntu-se.org
<dagon_> ovänner?
<amelia> zxspectrum: vad är det för problem som uppstår?
<andol> amelia: ^^ Du som är serveradmin...
<andol> amelia: ok, never mind :)
<amelia> (jag måste sticka om 15 min, men kan försöka hjälpa lite)
<dagon_> amelia!
<amelia> dagon_!
<amelia> dagon_: we need to talk! :P någon dag... inte just nu. :P
<zxspectrum> när jag försöker posta en kommentar i en tråd alternativt skicka ett meddelande så står firefox bara och tuggar ....efter ett tag så får jag upp meddelandet:
<zxspectrum> "Du har valt att öppna
<zxspectrum> posting.php
<zxspectrum> som är en fil av typen: PHP-fil
<zxspectrum> från http://ubuntu-se.org
<zxspectrum> Vad vill du att Firefox gör med denna fil?
<zxspectrum> *öppna med
<zxspectrum> *Spara fil"
<amelia> oj, det verkar dåligt.
<dagon_> amelia; vafan :(
<dagon_> zxspectrum; mysko, jag har precis varit inne och lekt runt där
<zxspectrum> enda jag har gjort är att byta comhemmodem till ett höghastighets (netgear cg3100)
<amelia> dagon_: jag ska åka iväg på möte på andra kontoret om 5 min tydligen. snö så blir att åka tidigare.
<dagon_> ajdå
<amelia> zxspectrum: verkar skumt, har du möjlighet att prova med en annan webbläsare och/eller annan dator?
<dagon_> här är ingen snö :>
 * dagon_ redigerade ett inlägg med chrome precis
<dagon_> funkade som det skulle
<zxspectrum> blir samma både med min stationära och den bärbara .....båda är kopplade via modemet, ena med tråd och andra trådlöst
<amelia> zxspectrum: ok. strange.
<Kim^J> Headers/information kommer inte fram till din dator.
<amelia> måste vara något sånt.
<amelia> verkar dock konstigt att det fungerar på andra sidor.
<zxspectrum> är det någon inställning jag kan göra i modemet (routern)?
<zxspectrum> det skumma är att detta inte är konsekvent för alla forum utan just se.org ...
<zxspectrum> sen kanske dett a forum bygger på en annan plattform än dom andra?
<Barre> zxspectrum: fungerar utmärkt nu ialla fall, är det bara ibland det blir så för dig? eller hela tiden?
<amelia> zxspectrum: jag måste tyvärr sticka nu.. men om det inte löser sig så hör av dig ikväll igen så ska jag försöka titta på det då.
 * Calyp spins: Kraftwerk - Home Computer
<zxspectrum> hela tiden sen några dagar tillbaks
<zxspectrum> mycket intressant, jag kan posta på ubuntu-se.org om jag är inne i windows 7 men inte i ubuntu
<dagon_> mycket skumt
<zxspectrum> testade med både IE explorer och firefox och det gick utmärkt
<larsemil> hur får jag handcent att vara appen som visar nya sms? när det kommer ett så visas det i android standard
<dagon_> stäng av native, aktivera handcents
<x_link> larsemil: Om du går in i inställningarna i SMS, så ska du kunna stänga av det
<larsemil> ubuntu one contact sync... <3
<larsemil> synd att handcent är så fult bara
<dagon_> är handcent så bra egentligen?
<dagon_> en av de bästa appsen är App2SD
<dagon_> typ, oumbärlig
<dagon_> synd att man inte kan flytta Navigon bara
<larsemil> dagon_: den sparar appar på sdkortet?
<dagon_> mja, du kan flytta apps dit iaf
<dagon_> sjukt smidigt
<larsemil> hittar den inte i market, får bara upp massa crap
<dagon_> vilken version av android har du?
<larsemil> 2.1
<dagon_> hmm, borde finnas
<dagon_> jag har 2.2
<antii> apps2sd kom officiellt till 2.2
<larsemil> app2sd ger 300 resultat förstår du
<antii> finns säkert nån app larsemil
<dagon_> larsemil; http://www.appbrain.com/app/app-2-sd-(move-apps-to-sd)/com.a0soft.gphone.app2sd
<antii> dagon_: har du 2.2 och en app för apps2sd?
<antii> :
<antii> Latest version: 1.22 (for Android version 2.2 and higher)
<dagon_> vad menar du?
<larsemil> tips på kul spel då?
<dagon_> angry birds
<antii> dagon_: man kan ju ställa in så att den installerar alla nya apps automatiskt i 2.2
<dagon_> jaså?
<antii> crp
<antii> crap.. det var ju en cyanogenmod inställning :p
<antii> inte kört officiell rom sen 1.6
<dagon_> hoppsan
<dagon_> kollade lite i inställningar
<dagon_> man kunde visst fixa utan app2sd
<antii> :)
<antii> android ftw!
<dagon_> hmm, appbrain var ju en bra sida
<dagon_> det är svårt att hitta en bra klockwidget
<dagon_> typ ingen har stöd för tap
<dagon_> antii; vet du nån?
<antii> dagon_: jag kör digital clock
<antii> bästa
<antii> tap för alarm!
<antii> enda jag kör
<dagon_> nice
<antii> http://www.appbrain.com/app/digital-clock-widget/com.maize.digitalClock
<antii> Omfg
<dagon_> antii...
<dagon_> digital clock sög ju
<dagon_> jag ville ha en klocka på home screen :(
<antii> ja?
<antii> homescreen??
<antii> jag kör den på homescreenen iallafall
<dagon_> :o
<dagon_> den hamnar ju bara som någon slags bed clock
<dagon_> aha, man kanske behöver widget versionen av den
<larsemil> hmm adb vill inte hitta feletonen
 * spacebug- kör ClockScreenlet
<spacebug-> till alarm har jag en rad i min crontab som sätter volymen och spelar 40 sekunder av en bra låt =)
<HeMan> hur får man en disk med nilfs att automatiskt monteras när man bootar?
<spacebug-> hor mountar du den nu?
<Calyp> http://imgur.com/gallery/Pn6sM
<HeMan> jag har med nilfs2 i /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<spacebug-> hehe jag vet inte vem nån är =)
<HeMan> och "/dev/system/home        /home           nilfs2  defaults        1       1" i fstab
<HeMan> men när den bootar klagar den på att /home inte monteras så jag måste manuellt göra det
<HeMan> det räcker med mount /home för det
<spacebug-> prova "defaults 0 2"
<gotte> Hjälp med installation av spotify i ubuntu 10.10  (Gammal,men nybörjare av ubuntu)
<spacebug-> gotte: jag kör det genom wine
<gotte> Oki spacebug,, jag får läsa på,, vet just nu inte vad wine är.. återkommer..
<spacebug-> gotte: "sudo apt-get update" sen "sudo apt-get install wine" sen ladda hem "spotify installer.exe" och sen "wine spotify installer.exe"
<spacebug-> wine gör att du kan köra windowsprogram i linux (det enkla svaret)
<gotte> Tack  spacebug,, det där skall jag klara
<spacebug-> :)
<HeMan> spacebug-: ingen skillnad
<HeMan> spacebug-: det är bara när jag kör med nilfs som filsystem jag har det problemet med
<spacebug-> jag hade inte hörttalas om nilfs innan måste jag säga men det verkar ju skumt
<spacebug-> står inger mer i loggarn om varför?
<spacebug-> varför jag trodde på 'defaults 0 2' va för att den skulle testat filssytemet efter rootsystemet (så man ska göra och dessutom är inte / mountad så kan den ju inte läsa in modulen som behövs för att mounta filsystemet, om nu inte nilfs finns med i kerneln och det gör den väl inte om du laddar den som modul)
<HeMan> spacebug-: jag la in modulen i /etc/initramfs-tools/modules för att den skulle komma med i initrd'n
<spacebug-> aahhh
<spacebug-> behöver man inte köra nått för att den ska uppdatera initrd:n då?
<spacebug-> det görs ju iaf när ny kernel kommer
<spacebug-> men jag har inte gjort det manuellt ..
<HeMan> det har jag gjort, mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic
<spacebug-> update-initramfs
<spacebug-> hum
<HeMan> modulen är på plats
<spacebug-> ok
<spacebug-> vad står det i /var/log/messages och /var/log/syslog ? säger dmesg nått?
<spacebug-> borde ju står varför den inte kan mounta den
<HeMan> hmm, blkid verkar inte detekta filsystemet
<spacebug-> ok
<spacebug-> då känns det ju ändå lite som att modulen inte laddas..
<spacebug-> eller inte i rätt tid på nått vis
<gotte> Spacebug  nästan i mål  Wine tillåter inte spotify installer-filen  "an untrusted source"
<spacebug-> gotte: hu ^^ ?
<spacebug-> går inte komma förbi?
<gotte> Nä
<HeMan> tror det är nått för blkid som saknas
<gotte> Software in Ubuntu needs to be "executable"
<spacebug-> gotte: är den körbar den filen? prova:   chmod +x "spotify installer.exe"
<spacebug-> HeMan: ok
<HeMan> aja, det betyder att jag inte ska köra nilfs på /home på min riktiga dator än då
<Barre> HeMan: hur ser fstab ut?
<Barre> HeMan: är det bara home, eller har du lyckats installera även root på nilfs2?
<HeMan> Barre: bara home
<HeMan> Barre: / är btrfs, /boot är ext4 och /home är nilfs
<corespeedxxx> är det svårt att lära sig /anpassa sig till centos om man mest kör ubuntu?
<corespeedxxx> ska lägga upp en sajt på en apache under centos
<HeMan> corespeedxxx: så där, likheterna är så stora att du känner dig hemma men skillnaderna är så många att du blir lite irriterad
<Barre> HeMan: living on the edge ;)   jag har nämligen för mig att jag läst någonting i somras om just nilfs2 på ubuntu... vänta.....
<corespeedxxx> HeMan: vad är de stora skillnaderna? jag vet att dom kör rpm? sen är det lite andra platser för conf-filer osv?
<HeMan> corespeedxxx: jo det är väl det hela
<HeMan> corespeedxxx: men dom har lite annan struktur på tex apache-konfiggar
<Barre> HeMan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/637169
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 637169 in mountall (Ubuntu) "mountall hangs on nilfs2 mount (affects: 1) (heat: 56)" [Undecided,New]
<HeMan> corespeedxxx: åsså känns det som man saknar en väldig massa paket!
<corespeedxxx> HeMan: tja antar att man vänjer sig. det jag gillar med ubuntu är ju det stora och mkt bra communityt
<corespeedxxx> HeMan: det med.. kan jag tänka mig
<Barre> HeMan: kanske med en nyare version av nilfs-tools?
<HeMan> Barre: tackar! ska fylla på den med lite info
<HeMan> Barre: jag kör 10.10 på den
<Barre> HeMan: ahhh.... oki... sorry, men jag har inga aning om vad problemet består av, jag hade bara för mig att jag läst nått om det (trodde i min enfald att det var en lösning på ett problem, men det var ett bugrapport bara)... nilfs2 ligger på min todo-lista så jag spar alla länkar :)
<spacebug-> är nilfs2 nytt eller har jag bara lyckats missa det ändå?
<HeMan> nilfs2 är väldigt nytt
<spacebug-> läste lite om det nu..
<HeMan> sådär, bug 637169 uppdaterad med lite mer info!
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 637169 in mountall (Ubuntu) "mountall hangs on nilfs2 mount (affects: 1) (heat: 56)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/637169
<Barre> !kaka | HeMan
<ubot2> HeMan: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<HeMan> tackar!
<HeMan> kanske ska gå och norpa lite godis från AIX-konsulten bara för det
<HeMan> OM NOM NOM, bjudgodis!
<Barre> Om HeMan är snäll och följer med in i serverrummet skall HeMan få godis.. höhöhö.. komsikomsi....
<HeMan> OOOh, har du hårdvara Barre?
<bamsefar> Hahaha
<HeMan> Barre: på tal om hårdvara, har du nått tips på ett storage som orkar leverera några hundra gbit?
<bamsefar> HeMan: Haha, låter dyrt. :P
<Barre> HeMan: absolut.... H-VSP (Hitachi Virtual Storage Platform), Dynamic page tiering i en thin-provisioned wide-stripe pool som byggs av flera olika disktyper, minst 16st Host-ports á 8Gb FC och sisådär 48GB global cache.
<HeMan> Barre: trevligt! vad pratar klienterna? NFS? SMB? NÃ¥tt eget?
<Barre> HeMan: block...
<Barre> HeMan: ville du ha NFS?
<gotte> Ha aha ??   Fått igång Spotify,, något jag gjorde fel med wine,, tack spacebug  ;-)
<larsemil> Barre: är inte block det allra vanligaste?
<larsemil> Barre: på sådana där lösningar
<HeMan> Problemet är att vi behöver någon form av filsystem
<Barre> HeMan: i sådant fall en HNAS, TCP, IP, NFS och alla features görs direkt i ASIC, det mesta line-speed. Skalar fett och tiering på fil inbyggt by default...
<HeMan> gfs2 skalar bara till typ 8 noder har jag för mig
<Barre> HeMan: eller möjligtvis en NAS x9000-serien från HP (bygger på IBRIX) native NFS och CIFS men möjlighet att köra native IBRIX direkt på klienterna. Skalar med fler noder...
<HeMan> Barre: har du tittat nått på pNFS 4.1?
<Barre> HeMan: ja.. det har jag, fast bara teoretiskt... lite som ipv6
<HeMan> Barre: eller pvfs2?
<Barre> HeMan: alla pratar om det men ingen kör det ;)
<Barre> HeMan: nej, inte pvfs2
<HeMan> Barre: glusterfs?
<HeMan> Barre: lustre?
<Barre> HeMan: gluster har jag kikat på, och luster också...
<HeMan> Barre: helst skulle vi nog vilja ha det på IB via MPI-IO
<Barre> HeMan: du och ditt IB...
<HeMan> Barre: man vill ju inte köra nått gammalt smäck som 16 GBit/s HBA
<HeMan> Barre: eller nått trött gammalt 10 GBit/s ethernet
<Barre> haha... 6*10Gbe
<HeMan> Barre: 6*10 GBe<2*40Gb IB
<HeMan> Barre: 6*10 Gbe i kr > 2*40 Gb i kr
<Barre> HeMan: jojo.... det förståss.. osäker dock på hur IB är som datakanal. FC är byggt för att skyffla data, IB är byggt för korta svarstider. Men som sagt, måste väl finnas någon anledning till att IB aldrig blev nått i lagringsmiljöerna...
<HeMan> Barre: NIH?
<Barre> HeMan: NIH?
 * larsemil NIH?
<Barre> :)
<HeMan> Not Invented Here
<Barre> larsemil: jag säger kategoriskt feleton, därför skrattade jag högt åt din tweet
<larsemil> den är riktigt smutt faktiskt
<HeMan> hemgång!
<HeMan> eller i alla fall dags att sätta sig i bilen och i sakta mak rulla hemåt...
<Barre> HeMan: jag har, sen din bloggkommentar, försökt få mina kontakter på ingenjörsnivå att förklara varför vi inte använder IB i lagringsmiljöer. Men än så länge har jag inte fått något bra svar, en teori jag har är att det är för mycket overhead (alltså små paket jämfört med FC)..
<Barre> HeMan: du som jobbar med IB kanske kan förklara hur protokollet fungerar, samt hur stor payload vi kan ha...
<Barre> HeMan: kanske så enkelt som en licensfråga? FC är en "öppen standard", hur är det med IB?
 * Barre pratar för döva öron, siktar på att fylla HeMan's away-log :P
<Barre> jösses va det snöar ute nu
<kodein> mm
<kodein> men om det innebär att det blir lite vitt på backen så det inte känns lika jäkla kolsvart kan det få vara värt det
<Barre> kodein: sant, då är det ljust ute de fem extra timmar bilkö jag har hem idag på grund av snön :) det är bra....
<kodein> det är ju fint hur folk tycks glömma bort att det snöar varje år, ja...
<Barre> eller hur... förvånande, till och med kollektivtrafiken i sthlm blir överaskad varje år :)
<Barre> idag är det dags att sätta glöggen, så att den jäst klart tills lucia
<andol> Barre: Att veta att det kommer snö är inte samma sak som att veta när det kommer snö. Antagligen är det en icke-trivial kostnad att ha en ständig beredskap att kunna sätta in med kort varsel närsomhelst.
<Barre> andol: whatevva... du jobbar inte på sthlms-lokaltrafik eller tillhör de som hänger på essingeleden varje kväll.. så du har ingen talan ;P
<kodein> man bör ju skifta till vinterdäck typ innan det brukar falla, dock
<andol> Barre: Nej, varför skulle jag vilja hänga på essingeleden varje kväll? :P
<Barre> it's nice andol... folk gör roliga saker där när det snöar http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article452895.ab
<kodein> Barre: så länge de inte lapar den snö andra uträttat behoven i
<Barre> kodein: sant, så sant....
<kodein> Barre: du ska inte sova över på kontoret istället?
<kodein> kan nog vara lika bra...
<andol> Barre: Japp, och tänk så mycket mer du kan få gjort då!
<Barre> andol, kodein: måste hem för att sätta glöggen juh....
<amelia> Barre: hehe, det där kommer jag ihåg. min första vinter i sthlm.
<amelia> Barre: jag gick från alvik till hammarbyhöjden.. :(
<antii> amelia: haha
<antii> amelia: bra med motion!
<corespeedxxx> hur kollar man ledigt minne på en server. Jag har ett webbhotell där jag har ssh..  körde cat/proc/meminfo  men då står det 12GB, vet att jag bara har 192MB på kontot... tips?
<bamsefar> Va?
<kodein> free?
<corespeedxxx> jo har ett webbhotells kontor är en cpanel på xen tror jag. Den säger 12GB med free också
<corespeedxxx> dock ska jag bara kunna tilldela 192.. mkt skumt
<corespeedxxx> 192MB
<kodein> free, som sagt?
<kodein> eller alternativ 2, fråga din tjänsteleverantör
<einand> två elektronikföretag vinstvarnar idag. Mediamark och Netonnet
<Zambezi> einand: Och Hemtex går dåligt med, de är på gång med nyemission.
<einand> trevligt
<Barre> amelia: stackare.... det är en ordentlig promenad det :)
<corespeedxxx> jag tror folk har blivit för smarta för att handla på mediamarkt och hemtex
<Calyp> http://svtdebatt.se/2010/11/vi-politiker-har-hela-tiden-kant-till-usas-spionage/
<corespeedxxx> Calyp: hehe cia var ju här med flygplan och hämtade lite random folk efter 11sept
<corespeedxxx> landa på bromma å drog ut i miljonprogrammen
<Calyp> ja fan, det skrevs det inte många rader om.
<Calyp> Fria Tidningen hade ett uppslag om det dock, senare.
<einand> corespeedxxx: troligtvis
<corespeedxxx> http://www.dn.se/nyheter/sverige/cia-plan-pa-svenska-flygplatser-1.410900   jodå stod i mainstream-media
<corespeedxxx> "när det begav sig" =)
<martin__> corespeedxxx, Det var terrorister....
<kodein> martin__: looptroopterrorister?
<martin__> Om du menar bromma, där Man skickade ut 2 st Egtyper från Sverige 2001 med CIAs hjälp. Så hade de planer på att begå terror handlingar i Sverige. Se på den där taliban svensken som man flög hem ifrån kuba för 1 miljon svenska skatte pengar, nu är han tilllbaka  i mellanösten och spränger kvinnor och barn i luften.
<martin__> flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc pebs bts pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est cid cx16 xtpr
<martin__>  är det här 64 bitas cpu?
<Coffe> Ska flytta min dhcpd server,  tips på hur jag får med alla leases ? så inte alla maskiner får nya ip ?
<martin__> Coffe, kan du inte låsa lånen emot mac adresserna då?
<kodein> sverige är det enda land hittills som förhandlat med terrorister.
<martin__> kodein, idotiskt! Man skall aldrig förhandla med terrorister.  Som att ge pengar till Pirater vid Somalia.. Enda språket det förstår kommer är en projektil med 7.62 mm
<kodein> (<http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flygkapningen_på_Bulltofta>)
<martin__> Enda pillret man skall ge till terrorister är m/39b
<martin__> Men Sverige skall dalta med allt och alla. Vi följer inte ens Dublin kovtionen som säger att Asylsökade skall skickas tillbaka till Grekland, om det är första Asylland.
<cahoot> har dett blivit #machopolitik idag?
<johanbr> martin__, ja - lm-flaggan finns
<Coffe> martin__,  lite sent nu va :)
<martin__> johanbr, tycker det verka ha så få flaggor jemfört med en annan maskin.
<martin__> flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid
<johanbr> ja, 64-bits cpu:er behöver ju inte vara identiska
<martin__> johanbr.. AMD har väl lite egna flaggor på sina cpu:er
<kodein> de stämmer inte alltid överens med de intel har nej, förstås
<martin__> kodein, det jag retar mig på, är min desktop qudra inte har alla flaggor som behövs för bra virtualisering.
<m3n> hej, installerade nyss senaste ubuntu, 10.10, men jag får inte riktigt till upplösningen, jag har en hp compaq nc6220, och vet inte vilka drivrutiner jag ska installera, är det nvidias? I vilket fall som helst kommer jag inte åt system - administration - hardware drivers, den finns bara inte i listan, jag måste inte vara root för att komma åt det väl?
<martin__> m3n, ta upp en kommando prompt, skriva sudo -s,sedan lshw, tala sedan om vad din laptop har för grafikkrets.
<kodein> martin__: antingen heter flaggan vmx (intel) eller svm (amd)...
<martin__> kodein, det finns fler flaggor som rör virtualiseringen? flexpriority?
<m3n> ska jag köra en pastebin på det?
<kodein> martin__: har de de där två så brukar de väl ha de andra som är värda också.
<martin__> m3n, leta reda på vad som står vid : display UNCLAIMED
<martin__>                 description: VGA compatible controller
<martin__>                 product: MGA G200e [Pilot] ServerEngines (SEP1)
<martin__>                 vendor: Matrox Graphics, Inc.
<martin__> kodein, ok! Men Qudra har inte.. Får skaffa core i7.. Men jag vill ha 8 kärnor med HT.
<m3n> där har vi det,product: Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller
<mtah> ooh, MGA G200 <3
<m3n> intel alltså, finns det bättre drivers än de jag får med original?
<martin__> m3n, då skall ubuntu ha ett stöd för den där grafikkretsen
<kodein> martin__: va? konsumenthårdvara? kör xeon ffs.
<m3n> martin__: default alltså?
<martin__> mtah, la märke det till också.. Trodde matrox var utdödad.. Men det leverar tydligen chip HP servrar
<martin__> kodein, dyrt.. Är det AMD som har släppt en 6 Kärning konsument cpu?
<mtah> nice ^^. jag har ett uråldrigt g400-chip här hemma :)
<kodein> martin__: antingen bryr du dig ju om priset, eller så bryr du dig om prestandan.
<martin__> kodein, det är väl så..  Skall upgradera min server först... Vad dum nog och köpte en DL120...:-(
<martin__>  description: Rack Mount Chassis
<martin__>     product: ProLiant DL120 G6
<martin__>     vendor: HP
<martin__>     version: N/A
<kodein> minsann, en g6:a
<martin__> DL360 har kommit i g7
<kodein> kan de inte köra vms är de tråkiga hp-maskiner.
<m3n> känns som om det borde finnas en bättre drivrutin, för det känns som om min upplösning är lite för låg...
<martin__> m3n, vad får du för upplösning då?
<m3n> 1024x768
<martin__> kodein, finns VMS fortfarande.
<martin__> m3n, klara din skärm då? nc6220 låter som släkting en dator som jag hade.. Den klarade inte mer än 1024x768 i skärmupplösning
<kodein> martin__: klart det gör
<martin__> Vad klara den i windows?
<m3n> martin__: Mja, jag har för mig att jag har kört 1280x1024 tidigare, men är inte helt hundra.
<m3n> men, är default drivern den bästa? eller finns det en annan att ladda ner?
<martin__> Linux bruka fungera bra med mobile chipset. Visst får man lite bättre med ett NVIDA grafikshop
<martin__> m3n, inte till intel
<martin__> När det finns andra drivrutiner att ladda ner, så är det av license skäl
<m3n> martin__: då får jag väl acceptera läget helt enkelt
<m3n> Till en helt annan fråga då, jag misstänker att wine har hängt sig, men jag ser det inte i gnome, möjligtvis ligger den i bakgrunden för jag kan inte starta wine, hur dödar jag processen? har för mig att man skrev "killall wine" eller liknande, men det verkar inte fungera
<martin__> ps -aux | grep wine , kanske?
<martin__> m3n, du kan pröva annan dist.. Vet att t.ex ubuntu vägade boota på en gamla DELL m510M, men fungerade utmärkt med fedora
<m3n> mja, kan vara så att det inte startar för att senaste windows live messenger inte vill fungera med wine
<m3n> martin__: nja, tror jag håller mig till ubuntu, gillar apt systemet och orkar inte meka för mycket med xorg och liknande... :P
<martin__> m3n, vad jag ansåg också.. :-) Funderade ett kort tag att köra CentOS på min server pga raiden .. Men RPM är inte kul
<derfian> meh. rpm funkar visst.
<m3n> Jag pillade lite Arch och Debian för några år sedan, men efter att jag la ner Linux har jag glömt allt...
<bobec> har lite problem med mitt nätverkskort. realtek 8110SC. ger bara 100 Mbps även fast det är 1 Gbps. har uppdaterat drivrutinerna och kabeln ger 1 Gbps till andra datorer. nån som vet vad som kan vara fel?
<derfian> bobec: ethtool <nätverksinterface>
<IPconfig> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=804574
<IPconfig> kan nån hjälpa mig med den¨...
<bobec> derfian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/528789/
<derfian> bobec: vad sitter i andra änden av kabeln?
<bobec> derfian: en router med Gbps-switch (linksys wrt320n). kopplar jag in en annan dator med samma kabel kan jag kopiera i 50-60 MBps till andra datorer
<m3n> ååh varför fungerar inte msn messenger i wine!?
<PontusOhman> m3n: Varför ska du använda den för?
<derfian> bobec: testa gärna ethtool på en dator där det funkar. Min misstanke är att linksysen kanske kör gigabit ethernet på halv duplex, vilket ditt nätverkskort inte säger att det klarar. Låter lite udda.
<x_link> m3n: Kopete <3
 * derfian åker hem.
<m3n> PontusOhman: x_link nej usch, wlm är ju mycket stilrenare
<bobec> nu försvann derfian, men ändå: har ingen annan dator med linux. men min mac får full duplex och 1 Gbps
<Philip5> bobec: tror realtek har något verktyg som heter re som du kan köra in som jag tror du kan köra diagnos och sätta hastighet med
<Philip5> vet inte om det hjälper dock
<bobec> Philip5: ska kolla upp det :) tackar
<Philip5> re finns i ubuntus förråd att köra in
<m3n> annan fråga, jag har kopplat in högtalare till datorn, men ubuntu envisas med att spela upp ljud både i de inbyggda laptophögtalarna och de externa, vad göra?
<bobec> Philip5: i apt-get?
<Philip5> ska gå
<Philip5> nä där var visst re något annat
<Philip5> bobec: men det verkar som många haft problem med det där kortet om man googlar men då mer problem att få igång det alls
<Philip5> de flesta träffar är ju några år gamla också så det borde vara fixat
<bobec> mm, har lagt ned många timmar på att felsöka
<bobec> även en forumtråd som är en vecka gammal utan nåt vidare lösningsförslag
<bobec> hittar bara "Windows Diagnostic Program" på realteks hemsida
<Coffe> hur tar man upp ett virtuell eth interface å testar dhcp på de ?
<Philip5> bobec: fast det ska nog gå att ändra speed med ethtool också
<Philip5> Coffe: menar du sätta upp ett virtuellt tap-interface?
<Coffe> eth1:2
<Coffe> jag har eth1:1
<bobec> Philip5: har försökt utan resultat. kör jag modinfo r8169 får jag även "speed:force phy operation. Deprecated by ethtool (8). (array of int)", måste väl innebära att den ignorerar ethtools inställning?
<Coffe> men jag får inte upp eth1:2
<bobec> eller hmm, "by ethtool". kanske menar att ethtool har högre prio. men fungerar ändå inte med ethtool -s eth0 speed 1000 duplex full autoneg on (även testat med off)
<Philip5> bobec: kan det här vara nått? http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch03_:_Linux_Networking#Changing_NIC_Speed_and_Duplex
<bobec> Philip5: tack igen! ska testa :)
<m3n> jag lyckas verkligen inte stänga av de interna högtalarna, men jag får samtidigt ljud i hörlursingången, måste gå att mute'a datorns högtalare?
<cahoot> du hittar inget användbart i mixer appleten?
<m3n> cahoot: alsamixer? nope
<m3n> cahoot: eller gnome-grejjen? nope
<IPconfig> ipconfig
<IPconfig> nej fel
<IPconfig> ...
<IPconfig> hej
<bobec> nu är Philip5 borta, men ändå: har redan testat vad som står på den sidan utan resultat
<IPconfig> var är Philip5
<IPconfig> och när kommaer han igen
<IPconfig> larsmil: är du här
<Zambezi> corespeedxxx: Dock måste jag säga att Hemtex har bra saker, men det är dyrt. Jag köpte dock sommartäcke där i februari och då var det bra rabatt.
<bobec> Philip5: hade redan testat det sidan ville. men jag hittade lite intressant info angående re som du snackade om innan: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man4/re.4freebsd.html
<bobec> verkar vara nån drivrutin från freeBSD?
<Philip5> aha, jo jag bara såg det på nätet. har inte testat det själv
<bobec> ah okej. hur går jag tillväga för att installera den?
<Philip5> vet inte om det finns för det var nog den där sidan jag också såg
<bobec> så den är bara för freeBSD?
<Philip5> möjligt det är så
<bobec> ah okej
<bobec> kanske skulle testa freeBSD i ren desperation
<sarkofag> freebsd är bra skit
<bobec> ska testa med PCBSD först. nåt enkelt baserat på freeBSD. går det bra ska jag fixa en ordentlig installation med freebsd utan nåt grafiskt gränssnitt
<golfdrink> hej alla
<bobec> hallå
<golfdrink> jag har en fråga som jag tror ni kan svara på.
<IPconfig> kör hårt
<Philip5> pcbsd är najs
<Philip5> och så kör de ju med kde :D
<sarkofag> kde, usch :P
<Philip5> kde rules! :D
<golfdrink> jag sitter här med en MAC och tänkte installera en linux dist på den.. vad ska jag välja och måste det vara en Intel snurra i burken för att det ska fungera ?
<bobec> det är till min stackars server, den vill inte ha nåt grafiskt :) fast skönt när man ska testa och ställa in och så
<bobec> golfdrink: det finns för powerPC med
<Philip5> golfdrink: eftersom du är i en ubuntukanal så får vi väl säga ubuntu :D
<golfdrink> Philip5: :)
<golfdrink> power pc ?
<Philip5> fast jag tror inte det finns någon ubuntu för ppc
<Philip5> möjligen någon specialdist då
<golfdrink> förklara / länka gärna
<Philip5> debian finns för ppc
<Philip5> det är ingen nyare mac du har då med intel?
<golfdrink> vänta ska dubbelkolla men jag tror inte idet..
<golfdrink> 4*2,5 Ghz PowerPC G5 4..5 GB DDR2 SDRAM
<golfdrink> 4.5*
<sarkofag> golfdrink: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPC
<golfdrink> tack!
<ePax> 0_o
<Philip5> bygga bygga bygga bort sin sura min
<Philip5> kompilera som är så kul :)
<X-Sleepy-X> :)
<bobec> mm. sist jag körde freebsd hade jag en 1,7 GHz P4 med 256 MB RAM. fick kompilera över natten. tog ungefär två veckor av försök innan det fungerade helt :)
<PontusOhman> Nån som vet om det går att få bort Places -> Recent Documents?! Så att den inte alls visas :)
<sarkofag> PontusOhman: hehe nu vet vi allt vad du har gjort
<sarkofag> http://www.watchingthenet.com/ubuntu-tip-clear-disable-recent-documents.html
<larsemil> PontusOhman: chmod 400 ~/.recently-used ??
 * X-Sleepy-X klickar tre gånger sedan är all historik rensad
<X-Sleepy-X> Gör det ungefär var tionde minut
<X-Sleepy-X> haha
<X-Sleepy-X> ogillar skräp i datorn
<PontusOhman> sarkofag: och larsemil: vill få bort den helt, alltså den ska inte ens finnas i listan! Precis som man kunde göra i Winbl0at!
<larsemil> PontusOhman: gör den inte det om du gör som jag sa?
<PontusOhman> larsemil: Ögonen är bra trött nu så jag missade det :$
 * Nafallo tror inte PontusOhman kommer gilla Unity ;-)
<larsemil> Nafallo: haha nej den  handlar ju till största del om sånt
<PontusOhman> Nafallo: Mjaa jag vet inte faktiskt
<Nafallo> larsemil: det vet jag inte om jag tycker, men jag har inte hittat nagonstans att saga at zeitgeist att glomma vad jag tittat pa :-P
<PontusOhman> Visst ska man välkomna nya tekniker, men vettefasen
<Nafallo> PontusOhman: jag alskar unity sjalv, men jag vet inte om jag vill flytta runt filer hela tiden for att zeitgeist ska glomma att jag tittat pa dem :-)
<Nafallo> tidiga dagar dock
<simon___> Hallå. Jag sitter nu med ubuntu 10.10 på en netbook. Jag skulle vilja installera xubuntus desktopmanager också, så jag kan byta mellan gnome och den som xubuntu använder. Går det ?
<Nafallo> simon___: installera xubuntu-desktop?
<larsemil> Nafallo: jag hittade inget sätt att komma till ~ i unity
 * Nafallo inser att han gissar har, men det borde logiskt sett "bara fungera"
<Nafallo> larsemil: seriost?
<simon___> ja typ med sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<larsemil> Nafallo: mmm
<Nafallo> larsemil: bara att klicka pa filer val?
<Nafallo> nastan iaf.
<simon___> så man, när man loggar in, väljer gnome eller "det xubuntu använder"
<Nafallo> XFCE
<simon___> just så. Kan man ha både gnome och xfce?
<Nafallo> simon___: fungerade det inte att installera xubuntu-desktop och starta om gdm?
<simon___> Jag har inte testat än, jag bara antog att det var något sådant! sKA testa då?
<Nafallo> det verkar val vettigare an att fortsatta diskutera det nar du troligen redan har losningen? :-)
<simon___> haha ja okej  jag testar då!
<simon___> Tack!
<PontusOhman> Nafallo: Haha okej :)
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Haffe> Hallå.
<Haffe> Vilket kommando är det för att kolla hur mycket ram datorn har?
<antii> firefox
<antii> D:DDDDDDDDDDD
<sarkofag> Haffe: free etc
<Haffe> Ok.
<kodein> free kevin
<sarkofag> annars kan du också se det i top Haffe
<Haffe> Ahhh.
<Haffe> Ok.
<Haffe> Frågan är hur mycket placebo det här är.
<Haffe> Jag gick från 1200Mb ram till 3Gb ram.
<sarkofag> hmm?
<Nafallo> Haffe: top kan sortera pa minnesanvandning dessutom, om det ar av intresse.
<Haffe> Jag var mer intresserad av att se om datorn allokerade alla 3gb.
<IPconfig> är så despirat nu så jag registrera  mig på en dejting sida
<sarkofag> Haffe: vad fick du fram av 'free' ?
<Haffe> 3 Gb.
<IPconfig> David Hallenius
<IPconfig> nån
<gorgo> hur står det till här då?
<Philip5> gorgo: tjena kde master :)
<Philip5> gorgo: kör du kde 4.5.3 förresten eller bara den som kom med kubuntu 10.10?
<gorgo> 4.5.3 :) kör xchat nu i kde, tyckte den funkade lättare på någotvis, hehe
<Philip5> najs
<Philip5> jo xchat är ju en gammal klassiker men inte xchat-gnome då
<gorgo> ne vanliga xchat
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> xchat-gnome ser konstigt ut
<Philip5> nu ska jag flasha om min router
<Philip5> bbl
<maxjezy> sådärja!
<antii> maxjezy: moi
<maxjezy> antii, shjuu!
<maxjezy> git://
<maxjezy> what is that?
<maxjezy> repository
<X-Sleepy-X> haha
<X-Sleepy-X> vilken konstig person jag skulle hjälpa
<X-Sleepy-X> när det bara var ett moment kvar så ville han inte mer
<X-Sleepy-X> slöseri med tid
<maxjezy> X-Sleepy-X, det är då man får andas lugnt, in genom näsan, ut genom munnen.
<maxjezy> krysta om det behövs.
<IPconfig> vad är de bästa programet om man ska göra en viruel boot från linux till windows xp
<IPconfig> virtual box
<maxjezy> ja, virtualbox är nog nice
<X-Sleepy-X> maxjezy: :)
<IPconfig> program
<IPconfig> nån
<maxjezy> IPconfig, virtualbox heter det?
<IPconfig> jo men de fins massa olika program och clienter
<IPconfig> brb...
<peppis_> Vill skaffa en blogg
<maxjezy> peppis_, go 4 it!
<X-Sleepy-X> peppis: do it, just do it, do it now
 * X-Sleepy-X vill skaffa en webb logg
<X-Sleepy-X> web log we blog blog
<spacebug-> virtualbox funkr klockrent ja. Kör ett ubuntu till i det och ett windows 7
<peppis_> menade en blog
<maxjezy> peppis, jag använder mig av blogger
<peppis_> ok
<maxjezy> tycker de fungerar stabilast och massa funktioner
<peppis_> ska testa den
<maxjezy> wordpress är säkert bra de med men jag har inte hunnit sätta mig in i det
<madbear> phnom: yo
<spacebug-> blogg.. hujeda mig
<X-Sleepy-X> skaffa en blogg, skriv ett inlägg varje dag om att du inget har att skriva och om att du snart ska stänga ner bloggen, för så i ett år och mät hur många som läser bloggen....
<X-Sleepy-X> gör så i ett år*
<X-Sleepy-X> skaffa en till blogg, skriv ett inlägg varje år där du ber om ursäkt för att du så sällan uppdaterar bloggen....
<X-Sleepy-X> :)
<Nafallo> ...eller bara anvand twitter...
<Barre_> andol: problems med rdiff-backup mot adder, den har slutat att fungera för mig och larsj, jag gjorde en --test-server och får lite felmeddelanden, och när jag googlar detta så poppar ditt namn upp på alla länkar, så jag tar det direkt med dig ;) detta är resultatet av en --test-server http://paste.ubuntu.com/528881/ hilfe bitte.....
<Barre_> evning Nafallo
<Nafallo> evening Barre_
<Barre_> andol: och här är en --test-server med verbosity 5 http://paste.ubuntu.com/528888/
<Nafallo> hmm.
<Nafallo> Barre: kan du kora en mtr mot adder?
<Nafallo> mtr -r even
<maxjezy> shit vilken tid det tar för philip5
<phnom> madbear: ?
<madbear> phnom: du gick el va?
<phnom> Nä, data...
<phnom> madbear: Why?
<madbear> ska göra ett prog som räknar ut resistans och kapacitans
 * Nafallo gick bada *grins*
<Barre> Nafallo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/528891/
<madbear> resistans klar för parallell och serie men fattar inte vad som spelar roll för kapacitans
<phnom> madbear: Det är samma fast tvärtom för kapacitans
<Nafallo> hmm. intressant.
<madbear> phnom: tack :D
<madbear> serie 1/C?
<phnom> madbear: mm
<madbear> ...+1/Cn ok nice :D
<andol> Barre: Vad var det för google-träffar du hittade då? :)
<Barre> andol: gamla mail från maillist för rdiff-backup
<Barre> andol: men du kan nog sitta lungt i båten ett tag, verkar som problemet inte ligger i rdiff-backup ialla falll
 * andol roar sig med att googla sig själv lite under tiden då :)
<Nafallo> haha
<spacebug-> nu så kom han igen =)
<Barre> andol: http://www.mail-archive.com/rdiff-backup-users@nongnu.org/msg04423.html  va skall du men google till när du har Barre?
<andol> Barre: Bortsett från att jag ser att jag tänkte/skrev lite trasigt i exemplen :) I själva backup-exemplet ska alltså inte --test-server vara med.
<Barre> andol: haha... det förstod jag också... j
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> !ping Barre
<ubot2> Factoid 'ping Barre' not found
<Nafallo> bah
<Philip5> Barre: måste vara mr nobody om inte ubot2 känner till honom ;)
<maxjezy> tjena Philip5
<Philip5> yo
<maxjezy> Philip5, vet du hur man fixar ihop en patch till mypaint?
<maxjezy> http://gitorious.org/~charbelinho/charbelinho-mypaint
<maxjezy> där är länken
<maxjezy> det är en flipbook animation mode för mypaint
<Philip5> hur menar du?
<maxjezy> kompilera mypaint med den i typ
<maxjezy> idk, jag är noob.
<maxjezy> letade runt i mypaint efter någon funktion där man installerar den
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<maxjezy> men ja hitta bara den där git repositoryn
<Philip5> du har koden där som verkar vara en fork så du drar ner den med git och kompilerar om den
<Umeaboy> Rent generellt så är fdisk det enda bästa alternativet för att hittade fel med hårdvara va?
<Philip5> fdisk är ju bara för att greja med diskar
<Philip5> partitionera och så
<Umeaboy> Hmmmmmmm.
<Umeaboy> Något annat förslag?
<Umeaboy> Vet att många skrattar åt detta, men i och med att jag glömde att dra igen dragkedjan på min ryggsäck & gick hastigt så ramlade min bärbara dator ner på ett betonggolv.
<Umeaboy> Det enda som hände var att CD-sloten åkte ur.
<Umeaboy> Inget verkar skadat annars.
<Nafallo> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<phnom> Umeaboy: fsck eller vad det heter...
<Umeaboy> Jag skulle vilja hårdtesta för att se vad jag kan tänkas behöva beställa.
<Umeaboy> fsck -l ?
<phnom> eller den kanske bara kollar själva filsystemet...
<Umeaboy> File Systems ChecK är det ju.
<Umeaboy> Phoronix då?
<phnom> Umeaboy: Antar att du vill ha något som kollar *allt* på hårddisken? Finns nog ett flertal bootbara skivor som gör det...
<Umeaboy> Okej.
<HeMan> Umeaboy: badblocks
<Umeaboy> HeMan: Huh?
<Umeaboy> Shit vad många deps för Phoronix.
<Umeaboy> 234 stycken.
<HeMan> Umeaboy: badblocks kollar disken
<HeMan> Umeaboy: och du kan boota med memtest för att kolla om minnet är helt
<HeMan> Umeaboy: cpuburn för att kolla om kylflänsen sitter på plats, men med en liten varning där
<HeMan> Umeaboy: cpuburn kan förstöra äldre processorer om dom inte har korrekt kylning
<Umeaboy> Okej.
<Umeaboy> Äldre?
<Umeaboy> Hur gamla?
<Umeaboy> Mer än 2 år?
<HeMan> Umeaboy: jag kommer inte ihåg när dom började kunna throttla på grund av värme men det var mer än 2 år sedan
<Umeaboy> Okej.
<HeMan> min gamla laptop throttlade på grund av värme och den köptes 2005 tror jag
<Umeaboy> Då ligger jag bra till för att använda cpuburn.
<Umeaboy> Köpte min 2009.
<Umeaboy> yeager: Här?
<Umeaboy> Jag har en kort fråga.
<Umeaboy> Eeeeeehm.
<HeMan> så! nu bygger jag en ny openwrt image!
<Umeaboy> Vem gör proof-reading för Engelska?
<Umeaboy> !badblocks
<ubot2> Factoid 'badblocks' not found
<Umeaboy> HeMan: Inget Badblocks enligt ubot2.
<HeMan> !info badblocks
<ubot2> HeMan: Package badblocks does not exist in maverick
<HeMan> !info e2fsprogs
<ubot2> HeMan: e2fsprogs (source: e2fsprogs): ext2/ext3/ext4 file system utilities. In component main, is required. Version 1.41.12-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 787 kB, installed size 2156 kB
<HeMan> Umeaboy: badblocks ligger i e2fsprogs
<Umeaboy> Okej.
<Umeaboy> Hur kör man e2fsprogs i Terminal då?
<HeMan> Umeaboy: programmet heter badblocks, paketet heter e2fsprogs
<HeMan> Umeaboy: och kör det _INTE_ i write-mode, då förstör det allt innehåll på disken
<HeMan> Umeaboy: säkrast är att kör det med -n, men då är det inte säkert att den hittar alla fel
<HeMan> nåväl, nu är det sängdax!
<HeMan> ha det!
<Umeaboy> Okej.
<Umeaboy> Detsamma.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Umeaboy> amelia: Du vet......du KAN använda /me-kommandot också. ;)
 * Umeaboy tittar på TV:n just nu.
 * Haffe gör kaos med kanalen.
<gusnan> Haffe, hahaha
<Haffe> Förlåt.
<Haffe> Kaoz.
<movinthex> bamsefar låter som en fadersgestalt.
<Philip5> oh ja
<Philip5> suger dady
<bamsefar> Haha
<movinthex> Jag tänker alltid på Hassan-sketchen där "bamsefar" omnämns som en vanlig beteckning för det manliga könsorganet.
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> jaha det var det det
<Qrizze> mjo
<sarkofag> så är det
<peppis_> De var kul att starta upp en blog
<Philip5> peppis_: jobbet brukar ju vara att orka fylla den med vettigt innehåll över tid
<sarkofag> vad gör folket?
<golfdrink> hej
<sarkofag> hej
<golfdrink> jag försöker installera ubuntu på en mac
<golfdrink> jag har valt http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/maverick/release/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-powerpc.iso
<golfdrink> och jag får en ubuntu meny när jag bootar
<golfdrink> men sen står skärmen bara och blinkar
<golfdrink> får dock ljudet till ubuntu men ingen bild.
<golfdrink> och jag vill installera över allt på macen..  inte ha live cd.
<golfdrink> någon som har varit med om liknande förut eller hör tips på hur jag ska göra ?
<sarkofag> golfdrink: blir det samma sak om du försöker boota någon lite äldre version
<golfdrink> det har jag faktiskt inte provat.. jag tänkte kanske att nya verisoner har mer stöd osv ?
<sarkofag> golfdrink: tänkte att det kanske är lite väl nytt att det kan vara en bugg
<sarkofag> men brainstormar bara
<golfdrink> kanske jag skulle prova en äldre verre då ?
<golfdrink> men jag vill inte ha live cd... vilken dist ska jag välja ?
<sarkofag> du kan ju installera till hd från live cd
<sarkofag> men dra ner en äldre verre och testa och kolla runt på forum etc undertiden
<golfdrink> ok
<sarkofag> det finns inga alternativa startmetoder i menyn när du har bootat din live cd?
<golfdrink> verkar vara nått tjall med bilden eller skärmdrivarna.. eftersom jag hör ljudet från ubuntu
<golfdrink> jo det finns några alternativ.. hold om:
#ubuntu-se 2010-11-10
<golfdrink> -m+n
<golfdrink> nu ska vi se
<golfdrink> Welcome to Ubuntu 10.10 (maverick meerkat)
<golfdrink> this is a ubuntu live cd
<golfdrink> the default option is live
<golfdrink> if the systems fails to boot at all ( the typical symptopm is a white screen wich dosnt go awa)
<golfdrink> use live video=ofonly
<golfdrink> press the tab key for a list of options or type help
<golfdrink> options
<sarkofag> golfdrink: testa
<golfdrink> livelive-nosplash
<golfdrink> driverupdates
<golfdrink> live-powerpc64
<golfdrink> live-nosplash-powerpc64
<golfdrink> check
<golfdrink> .... vad ska jag testa ?
<sarkofag> tryck tab och skriv use live video=ofonly
<golfdrink> testade check och får samma sak som när jag tryckte tab och och skrev vad du skrev
<sarkofag> vad händer om du skriver live-nosplash-powerpc video=ofonly
<golfdrink> en vit ruta som blinkar till men vad som ser ut som en checksum sträng och sedan blir det som tidigare
<sarkofag> hm
<golfdrink> vad står live-nosplash-powerpc för ?
<sarkofag> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=691585
<golfdrink> hmm
<sarkofag> tyvärr aldrig rattat powerpc så är inte bekant med problem och dyl
<Philip5> ratteli ratt
<maxjezy> Philip5, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tY4lGTnTccM
<maxjezy> gillar du min senaste animation?
<Philip5> hur gick det för dig att kompilera det där programmet förrut då?
<maxjezy> inte så bra
<maxjezy> jag försökte i teorin men pallade inte försöka i praktiken
<maxjezy> ja förstår inte mig på sånt där
<Philip5> knepiga grejer
<maxjezy> jaa
<maxjezy> gissa vilket program ja gjorde animationen i då
<maxjezy> du får 3 guldstjärnor i mitt häfte om du gissar rätt
<hvipen> test
<hvipen> samba/windows 7 - övf/hastighet?
<Philip5> prat kod
<purityBenzoTorsk> https://www.flashback.org/t1352965
<maxjezy> purityBenzoTorsk, kanske man är död när man vaknar upp imorgon då
<maxjezy> bäst jag hinner kika gårdagens avsnitt av weeds innan det sker
<maxjezy> bbl!
<Flygisoft> Morron
<larsemil> vilken ssh klient är bäst tycker ni i android?
<martin__> Köra bzip2 på en 300 gb stor fil tar långtid...
<andol> martin__: Är du förvånad? :)
<einand> det beror på vad man jämför med
<andol> martin__: Ger bzip2 såpass bättre komprimering i det här fallet att det är värt den ökade tidskostnaden mot klassisk gzip?
<martin__> andol, vet inte.
<martin__> Det roliga är att flytta datat .. Det får nästa bli på en hårddisk
<andol> Jo, ibland får man faktiskt den bästa "bandbredden" via portabla fysiska lagringsmedium.
<peppis_> Morn
<einand> amazon stöder ju att man kan skicka dit diskar
<Barre> morrn morrn
<Barre> andol: rdiff-backup problemet kvarstår, idag blir det lite felsökning för min del...
 * Barre 's tips till andol är att han gömmer sig idag :)
<andol> Barre: lättast lösningen för min del torde väl annars vara /ignore barre, eller? :)
<Barre> andol: förmodligen... :)
<Barre> men.. --test-server ger OK, kör igång backup och rdiff-backup sparkar igång på adder, backup rullar i 5-15minuter innan broken pipe uppstår.... så det är förmodligen inte rdiff-backup som bråkar..
<andol> Barre: Nej, man tycker ju inte det.
<Barre> andol: jag skall köra igång en backup men högre verbosity, för att se om den ger något. Finns det ingen logg på "client" sidan att kolla i?
<andol> Barre: Prövat att köra en mindre/kortare test-backup? Typ bara plocka /etc eller så?
<andol> Barre: Njae, vad gäller log-output så huserar ju all sådan på den sida varifrån rdiff-backup startats, då den andra änden bara är initerad genom en ssh-tunnel.
<Barre> andol: jag misstänkte det...
<andol> Barre: Möjligt att du kan få output att landa med adder med hjälp utav redirects, men vet inte om det hjälper något, då den rdiff-backup-processen ändå lär dö i samband med ssh-kopplet.
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> jag råkade konfa vlanen fel i min nya trådlösa router så nu får jag ingen kontakt med den...
<andol> HeMan: Det var väl dumt? :)
<HeMan> andol: jepp!
<HeMan> andol: det intressanta är att jag har byggt flera images och varit orolig att dom skulle vara felaktiga och på så sätt sabba routern
<HeMan> andol: men det här var med den "officiella" openwrt-images...
<HeMan> images=imagen
<amelia> *Gäsp*
<Barre> andol: jag har en teori, eftersom det tar sån tid nu att göra en backup på /etc
<Barre> andol: en backup misslyckades i lördagsnatt så nu när jag kör igång en ny så börjar rdiff-backup att städa misslyckade backupper. det tar sån tid att "Previous backup seems to have failed, regressing destination now." att ssh-sessionen "dör". Så när backup skall startas så har en "broken pipe" uppstått.. är jag helt ute och syklar?
<Barre> /sy/cy/
<martin__> Går det att köra ZFS på ubuntu?
<Barre> martin__: har för mig att det finns en FUSE version av ZFS för linux, licensieringen på ZFS är inte komatibel med GPL så det "går" inte att göra en kernel-modul (om jag uppfattat det rätt).
<amelia> Barre: vad kör du för backupsystem.
<Barre> martin__: men du har ju btrfs istället..
<Barre> amelia: rdiff-backup
<amelia> martin__: det går, men då måste du köra det via fuse vilket är sådär fiffigt.
<martin__> Men är btrfs stabilt?
<Barre> martin__: skulle kanske inte personligen köra det i produktion idagsläget..
<amelia> det är sååå synd att ZFS förmodligen aldrig kommer till linux, det är något av det bästa som har gjorts på senare år.
<speakman> Nån som har koll på hur Linux allokerar minne för nya processer?
<Barre> martin__: men det finns ZFS för *BSD
<martin__> FreeBSD har väl ZFS stöd? OpenSolaris vågar man väl inte röra, pga ORACEL
<speakman> ZFS finns via FUSE om inte annat ;)
<martin__> Finns ZFS i freebsd kärnan ?
<amelia> ja
<martin__> speakman, vad står FUSE för ?  Google säger Filesystem in Userspace eller Free Zx Spectrum emulator
<Barre> amelia: ZFS är bra, men långt ifrån perfekt.. skalar inte fullt ut, ingen distribuerad lock-manager bland annat
<speakman> martin__: det första
<martin__> speakman, tappar man inte FUSE presta om man kör den FUSE?
<speakman> eller; du får en gissning :)
<speakman> jo definitivt. Men ZFS är väl inte den mest högpresterande av filsystem heller
<amelia> Barre: allt beror ju på hur man ser det. i form av ett filsystem som ska lagra data under lång tid är det det bästa sedan skivat bröd.
<martin__> speakman, jag gillar de Sinclair user tidningar jag hittade på TPB..:-)
<speakman> den är väl mest "automaintained" liksom
<speakman> what amelia said..
<HeMan> speakman: den kör COW så när du forkar får du samma innehåll som din parent och när du skriver till minnet kopierar den ut den page du skrivit till
<martin__> http://bocker.xiix.se/book_sort/Old_computer/YourSpectrum/
<HeMan> speakman: eller vad funderade du om?
<speakman> HeMan: Det jag undrar är hur mycket som allokeras när en ny process startar (exec()?) och hur det beror på dynamiska länkade libs.
<HeMan> speakman: det där är lite trixigt eftersom den kan dela dynamiska lib'ar om du har flera applikationer som behöver samma lib
<speakman> För att få en större bild; jag måste göra ett minimalistiskt program minnesmässigt, men vill länka det till ett rätt stort bibliotek (libc är nästan förstort redan det). Frågan är om de länkade biblioteken kommer göra att binären allokeras väldigt stora mängder minne.
<Barre> amelia: hahaha... nehe... det är det inte alls.. (enligt mig ialla fall), det bästa sättet att spara filer under LÅNG tid är med ArC (Archivas Cluster).. så det så :P
<speakman> HeMan: man kan tänka sig att det förmodligen inte finns några andra processer igång just vid denna stund
<amelia> Barre: då har vi helt enkelt inte samma åsikt, men jag känner iofs inte till alternativet du pratar om så..
<Barre> amelia: utgå från att jag har rätt, det blir lixom enklare då ;)
<speakman> Alltså, om min binär använder en hundradel av alla funktioner tillgängliga i lib:en, kommer linux ändå allokera minne för hela libben?
<HeMan> *asg* detta var underhållande, http://cyberliv.bloggplatsen.se/2010/07/04/3204241-varfor-koper-kth-varldens-snabbaste-dator/
<HeMan> speakman: kolla på microlibc och även busybox
<HeMan> speakman: http://www.uclibc.org/
<HeMan> speakman: http://www.busybox.net/
<speakman> HeMan: jo jag känner till alla dessa (jag kör f.ö. newlib btw), men det jag undrar över är själva dynamiska länkningen och minnesallokering
<andol> Barre: Låter inte orimligt alls. Du kan ju köra en rdiff-backup --check-destination-dir lokalt, så slipper uppkopplingen mot adder spela in.
<speakman> jag ser en viss möjlighet i att länka statiskt -- då borde ju bara de använda funktionerna bäddas in...
<HeMan> speakman: jag har för mig att det är rätt väl dokumenterat, ska se om jag hittar den
<speakman> HeMan: hittar vad?
<HeMan> speakman: dokumentationen
<speakman> HeMan: jo men om vad? :)
<Barre> andol: jag körde igång en backup mot /etc mot ett nytt destination dir, och inget händer....
<speakman> allokeringen?
<HeMan> speakman: ELF och dynamisk länkade libbar
<speakman> ah, tack  :)
<Barre> andol: det är uppenbart något fel som är trasigt... den kickar inte igång backuppen alls....
<Barre> derfian: yo!
<derfian> Barre: hej
<speakman> HeMan: eftersom processer delar på laddade libraries så är det osannolikt att den gör annat än laddar hela biblioteket
<amelia> Barre: pfft! knappast, jag utgår ifrån att du är en komplett idiot tills jag bestämt mig för att du kanske kan ha rätt. :P
<speakman> HeMan: enda lösningen jag ser är att länka statiskt. Då tar den bara med det som används ur varje lib.
<derfian> -Wl,--as-needed
<HeMan> speakman: jag har för mig att den kör mmap mot libbarna och page'ar in det som används
<HeMan> hu vad länge sedan det var jag kollade på det där känner jag
<andol> Barre: Bara för att undvika missförstånd, du kan inte ge en komplett pastebin utav försöket att backa /etc/ på adder, typ utifall att du råkat tänka trasigt vad gäller kommandorad eller så?
<Barre> andol: absolut... skall bara sätta på kaffe.. bbl8r
<HeMan> "Jag hävdar att den här datorn kommer att kopplas ihop med den superdator som Stockholm Brain Institute har..."
<speakman> HeMan: vad menas med att page'a?
<HeMan> riktigt underhållande länk jag skickade!
<HeMan> speakman: då först läser den från disk
<speakman> derfian: verkar bara markera hela libbar, inte funktioner i libbar
<derfian> speakman: korrekt, jag missade den ursprungliga frågan
<speakman> :)
<derfian> vad var ursprungsproblemet?
<Barre> andol: http://paste.ubuntu.com/529199/
<speakman> derfian: måste minnesoptimera en binär, men önskade länka den till en rätt stor (för att inte säga gigantisk) lib. Det innebär att det kommer allokeras minne för både binären samt alla libbar den länkar till. Och det går nog inte.
<peppis_> Då har man gjort ett inlägg i sin blog
<Barre> HeMan: hahaha.. jag trodde såna människor bara fanns i usa, men det finns tydligen såna i sverige också.. roooooligt :)
<HeMan> Barre: mycket roligt!
<Barre> HeMan: så du jobbar alltså för "dem", de skumme människorna i svarta kostymer och utan id-handlignar... coolt ;P
<skenya> Näe, nu blir det att koka kaffe och sedan pilla lite i servern ^^
<andol> Barre: Samma fel (broken pipe) som med de reguljära backuperna alltså?
<HeMan> Barre: ssh!
<martin__> Årets uppfinnig.. Den Caps lock fria tangentbordet
<Barre> andol: exakt samma resultat, rdiff-backup-data katalogen skapas i destinationen och i den ligger loggen som bara innehåller en rad "Starting mirror / to /tmp/adder" samt underliggande katalogstruktur som inte innehåller nåonting.
<andol> Barre: Ok, då verkar det ju i alla fall inte vara den avbrutna backupens fel då. Du ska inte slänga ett öga i syslog på adder, och se om openssh behandlar dig osnällt?
<Barre> andol: ingenting i syslog
<HeMan> Barre: och det finns disk ledigt?
<derfian> speakman: hm. binären och libbet är redan strippade, gissar jag?
<martin__> * Starting web server apache2                                                                                                                                                                                                               apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<Barre> HeMan: 11G ledigt på source och 34G ledigt på destination
<martin__> Hur blir man av med det där felmsg på apache?
<andol> Barre, HeMan: Förövrigt så har rdiff-backup ett explicit felmeddelande givet att man får slut på diskutrymme. Sen kan det iofs å andra sidan vara lite förvirrande, då det inte skiljer på om man har slut på "vanligt" utrymme, eller tmp-utrymme.
<speakman> derfian: oja, det kan man förutsätta :)
<derfian> andol: felmeddelande som i att tracebacks är också felmeddelanden? ;-)
<HeMan> andol, Barre: ok
<speakman> martin__: prova lägg 127.0.0.1 som ServerName i default-konfigen?
<andol> derfian: Nej, tror faktiskt att det "riktiga" felmeddelandet på slutet nämner diskutrymme.
<derfian> speakman: använder andra program också denna lib? i så fall är du home free
<martin__> speakman, du menar  000-default ?
<derfian> andol: jag vet faktiskt att det är så, men det är inte så övertydligt :-)
<speakman> derfian: ja det är den primära anledningen att de stora libbarna är med. Men alla de processerna släcks ner när den lilla binären jag pratar om tar över. Men jag behöver all ledigt minne...
<andol> derfian: Nej, jag antar att Python-program kräver lite tillvänjning på det området.
<speakman> martin__: /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<derfian> Barre: hallå där
<Barre> derfian: hallå hallå
<derfian> Barre: ditt script fångar ju inte stderr från rdiff-backup
<Barre> derfian: i knooow... kör det till stdout
<martin__> speakman, hittade det här i     MaxClients          150
<martin__>  i apache.conf.. Är antalet clienter som kan besöka serven samtidigt?
<Barre> derfian: vill inte fånga det heller. "orginal" scriptet körs som ett cronjob, mailar resultatet som läggs i en speciell "backup"-katalog i min inbox. Om något går snett så kommer crontab skicka error i ett mail som hamnar direkt i inbox. så det är medvetet
<Barre> derfian: och kör jag det i terminalen så får jag alla error på skärmen, överkådligt och bra :P
<speakman> martin__: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mpm_common.html#maxclients
<Barre> andol: har lite mer information om du är intresserad i felsökningen? pm?
<larsemil> Barre: jag har lite svå
<larsemil> rt för irssi
<andol> Barre: visst
<Barre> larsemil: hehe... du kör ju inte utf8 ens.. skärpning ;P
<larsemil> hur staller kag in det i xonnectbot då
<larsemil> connectbot even
<Barre> larsemil: markera din anslutning i connectbot och välj "Edit Host" -> Encoding -> UTF-8
<larsemil> den sagr att dwn ar utf I settings
<Barre> larsemil: du och ditt tangentbord är inte bästa vänner ;)
<larsemil> åäö
<Barre> larsemil: nu fungerar det
<larsemil> hade glömt -U på screen
<larsemil> nej touchtangentbord är kassa
<cHarNe2> larsemil: alias screen='TERM=screen screen -RdU'
<cHarNe2> då behöver man bara skriva screen..
<larsemil> cHarNe2: smart. -UrdaA i mitt fall då. har alltid kört de parametrarna
<larsemil> men nu  slutfikat. skotta snö
<martin__> Några till dumma frågor.. Håller på och sätter upp en LAMP server.. Vilket verktyg använder man lättast för att lägga till nya mysql användare?
<bamsefar> mysql
<martin__> Men i mysql måste väl göra med insert och krångla för varje ny användare?
<bamsefar> martin__: GRANT
<Barre> martin__: håller med bamsefar att mysql är enklast, men vill man ha ett web-GUI så är phpmyadm ett populärt verktyg
<martin__> Ok! Kan ni göra något exempel hur man skriver med grant då?
<bamsefar> martin__: GRANT SELECT ON foo.* TO bar@localhost IDENTIFIED BY 'skogshallon';
<Coffe> någon som har koll på  om man kan kolla vilka minnen man har i ?
 * Barre missförsod uppenbarligen eftersom phpmyadm inte tar bort behovet av SQL
<Barre> Coffe: lshw
<Barre> Coffe: sudo lshw -class memory
<Coffe> Barre, tack
<Barre> Coffe: np
<martin__> Är 'skogshallon'; databasen eller användaren ?
<Barre> lösenordet
<amelia> :P
<amelia> och glöm inte FLUSH PRIVILEGES;
<Kim^J> bamsefar: Rekommenderar MySQL Workbench också
<Kim^J> martin__: GRANT SELECT ON `databas`.* TO 'användare'@'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY 'lösenord';
<Kim^J> Byt ut SELECT mot vad du nu behöver, typ DELETE, INSERT, UPDATE, etc.
<Kim^J> Eller ALL för allt
<martin__> Kim^J, kan man skriva lösenord i klartext eller skall man köra det i någon funktion?
<Kim^J> Klartext
<Kim^J> Den löser resten själv.
<Coffe> mysqls egna tools är rätt smidiga
<martin__> Coffe, ok!  Men om jag nu vill koppla databasen foo till användare bar , hur skriver jag då?
<Barre> amelia: om du går ut på er lastkaj så står två rack med ArC som inte går in i era lokaler (missförstånd vid leverans) :)
<Coffe> jag kan ta dom Barre
<Coffe> ja som dom sagt här, eller anv de grafiska verktyget
<amelia> Barre: hahahahahaha
<amelia> Barre: gött
<amelia> Barre: är du i närheten?
<Barre> amelia: nej, det är jag inte.. men på något sätt så hamnade det ärendet i mitt knä :P
<amelia> Barre: mohahahah
<amelia> Barre: du får komma hit och skruva isär dem. :P
<Barre> amelia: lite lustigt att det dök upp när vi pratade om skiten tidigare :)
<amelia> Barre: lite så faktigt
<amelia> bla
<amelia> faktiskt*
<amelia> svårt att skriva i två fönster samtidigt. :P
<amelia> nehe, jag måste nog äta lite lunch jag. bbl
<bamsefar> Barre: Vad ska du skruva i sär?
<Barre> bamsefar: inget... :)
<bamsefar> Barre: Säkert .P
<Barre> andol: verbosity 9 kanske va lite väl högt :) ser ut som den loggar samtliga byte i ssh överföringen också... men loggen är på 611K, vill du ta del av den (för mig säger den inget annat än att den "tappar" ssh)...
<Barre> bamsefar: det är några lagringsystem som levererats i rack, som tydligen inte skulle levereras i rack...
<bamsefar> Kul :P
<skenya> Snyft och snörvel...
<skenya> Nu åker ytterligare en server från min lägenhet...
<roffe> Tjenis... Nu nalkas julen, så då vore det trevligt med snöeffekten i ubuntu, men jag får inte igång den under 10.10. Någon som vet?
<andol> Barre: Tja, du kan ju pröva dig fram till en lämplig nivå? :)
<amelia> Barre: hur går det?
<amelia> skenya: var ska den åka? tippen eller datahall?
<Barre> amelia: med backuppen eller?
<amelia> Barre: nej. med de stackars datasen såklart!
<bamsefar> Om jag har flera mailalternateaddress på ett objekt i ldap och vill ta bort ett av dem, hur gör jag då?
<amelia> yum remove openldap-server
<amelia> jag får damp på up2date!!!! :S
<bamsefar> amelia: Funkar asdåligt faktiskt.
<amelia> bamsefar: provade du?!
<bamsefar> amelia: Ja
<amelia> bamsefar: dåligt.
<bamsefar> yum: Command not found.
<bamsefar> Skitdåligt funkade det.
<amelia> bamsefar: meh, är det dina lääääärskiga openbsd-datans nu igen?
<bamsefar> Nej
<bamsefar> FreeBSD faktiskt.
<amelia> inte?
<amelia> ah
<bamsefar> LDAP och freebsd på samma gång, vilken lycka.
<amelia> jag blir galen.... *studsaavilska*
<amelia> tjoho!
<amelia> bättre än up2date tror jag.. den skiter i min exclude, funkar på en server med en annan bara tokskiter den högaktningsfullt i att kernel inte ska med.
<Calyp> Nån som e haj på Wine här?
<Calyp> Jag försöker installera ett gammalt spel som hater "Rise Of Nations"
<Barre> amelia: jobbar på't
<Barre> amelia: jo,,,,, nu är det löst (eeler snart ialla fall) :)
<bamsefar> Fan, ldap är ganska trevligt.
<Barre> bamsefar: för att inte snacka om kaffe när man är riktigt kaffe-sugen O.o
<bamsefar> Barre: Hehe
<amelia> bamsefar: hehe
<amelia> oj Barre
<Barre> amelia: va ere nu rå?
 * Barre blir lite orolig nu
<amelia> Barre: jag skrev fel nick..
<amelia> :P
<Barre> hahahahahahahahahahahahaha
<amelia> ta ett djupt andetag och chilla dude!
<Barre> är uttåkad och stressad, skulle skratta läppen av mig åt en cykelpump i detta läge...
 * amelia kittlar Barre under hakan
<andol> Kan ingen smyga till Barre en cykelpump? :)
<amelia> wiiii!! *studsa*
<Barre> :)
<Barre> andol: jag gjorde en katalog på adder /tmp/foo med några tomma filer och körde backup på dessa.. och det fungerar O.o
 * larsemil storstädar!
<andol> Barre: Tja, det är ju /etc som är det första som (försöks) läsas även vid reguljär backup, så du kan ju alltid pröva att göra en backup utan den?
<Barre> larsemil: jag personligen tycker det är oansvarigt och elakt att städa med barn! personligen brukar jag använda damsugare och mopp... ;P
<Barre> andol: provar...
<larsemil> okej. verkligen. ge barre en cykelpump. :D
<Barre> *fniss*
<HeMan> om fuser -m inte säger vilken process det är som gör att man får "device is busy" vid umount, hur klurar man då ut vad det är?
<HeMan> lsof visar inte heller något
<HeMan> jag har inget monterat till det biblioteket hellet
<HeMan> och ingen nfs-exportering av den heller
<HeMan> umount -f?
<HeMan> eller umount -l?
<johanbr> säger fuser -v nåt?
<HeMan> johanbr: to late! umount -l fick göra sitt jobb...
<HeMan> vilken databasmotor gör flest transaktioner per sekund?
<HeMan> (obs, slamkrypare)
<HeMan> jag hävdar att det är sqlite
<Barre> hmm en gåta... ehh.. den mest optimerade? En databasmotor med korrekt indexerade index?
<HeMan> Barre: njae, inte så mycke en gåta som en fundering på antalet instanser i världen
<Barre> ahhh.. du tänker så..
<HeMan> sqlite "går" ju i alla firefox, alla symbian-telefoner, alla os-x-maskiner osv osv
<HeMan> det verkar gå på alla iphones och alla androider med
<PontusOhman> Behöver exportera ut lösenorden från sambons Firefox, men så fort hon öppnar den så stenhänger den sig. Likadant om jag gör det i -safe-mode =/
<R2D21> Måste berätta att det känns underbart med ny skärm och rejäl upplösning.
<johanbr> PontusOhman, prova kopiera formhistory.sqlite från ~/,mozilla
 * X-Sleepy-X orkar inte resa sig ur soffan
 * X-Sleepy-X skriver /me
<X-Sleepy-X> :P
<antii> latmask
<X-Sleepy-X> antii: jag är inte lat, jag är bara lite trött, har jobbat för mycket
<antii> :)
<X-Sleepy-X> borde kanske köpa antisovpiller så jag kan jobba 24/7
<X-Sleepy-X> money money money
<R2D21> Om jag inte har helt fel så är en Mobile AMD Sempron 32bits?
<PontusOhman> R2D21: > Låter som så =/
<R2D21> PontusOhman, Letar beg bärbar men det behöver allt vara en 64bits processor även om man kör 32 bits så måste de vara mer kräm i en t.ex AMD Turion 64 Mobile Processor MK-38
<R2D21> PontusOhman, Eller allra helst en Turion X2 som jag själv har. Gav 1000 spänn för en sådan med trasigt batteri.
<PontusOhman> Var jävligt billigt det :D
<R2D21> PontusOhman, Mellanslagstangenten var trasig också.
<X-Sleepy-X> ö
<X-Sleepy-X> l
<K350> How do one find the ops in a chan /who somehting <channel> ?
<Terp> Fan vad länge han väntade på svar! :)
<PontusOhman> Fan va le jag börjar bli Ubuntu på en av mina bärbara! Är jag ansluten så har den fortfarande ikonen att jag inte är ansluten :@
<zxspectrum> börjar du bli otrogen? ;-)
<R2D21> PontusOhman, Vilken ver kör du. Jag tycker det har strulat rejält de sista tre uppdateringarna. Och i 10.10 la stödet av för ett vanligt broakcom kort av trots att det har fungerat i alla tider innan. (sedans 9.04)
<PontusOhman> R2D21: > Kör 10.04.1 LTS på den
<R2D21> PontusOhman, Trökigt. Jo det är allt lite stök med anslutningshanteraren. Har du provat en annan? vet att det finns minst en el två till. Vet dock inte vad de heter.
<dagon_> wicd
<PontusOhman> Får ta tag i det där senare :)
<Nafallo> hmm
<nucce44> vilken 3D modul förespråkar ni? :)
<nucce44> alltså cube eller så
<nucce44> beryl kanske..
<Nafallo> ehrm. beryl finns val inte langre?
<Nafallo> compiz ar standard i Ubuntu
<Nafallo> ^-- nucce44
<nucce44> Kanske det inte gör, jag gjorde en sökning på youtube, ubuntu 3d
<nucce44> jag har haft ubuntu sen i Lördags..
<nucce44> så ganska novis
<Nafallo> beryl ar compiz nu.
<Nafallo> och har sa varit de senaste aren.
<nucce44> vad kodar man i?
<nucce44> jag kodar ju c# i windows 7
<Nafallo> vad man vill.
<nucce44> objekthanterat
 * Nafallo >> telefon
<nucce44> jag förstår inte riktigt varför pidgin disconnectar hela tiden från chatten
 * coobra låter sin sexiga manliga granne raka av kroppshåret på honom.
<nucce44> shysst!
<nucce44> vilken irc klient kör ni?
<cahoot> irssi för geek points, xchat för bevämlighet
<nucce44> jag tar xchat istället
<nucce44> orka vara geek bara för sakens skull
<Terp> Jag kör irssi för bekvämlighet.
<nucce44> jag körde bitchx när det va poppis
<nucce44> men så gick jag ut gymnasiet för 10+ år sedan också
<nucc44> jag stör mig lite på att jag inte får någon ordning på resolv filen för lokala domänen när jag ansluter med openvpn
<nucc44> att det skall vara så jobbigt att få ordning på
<Philip5> tjena mr kde
<gorgo> :)
<Philip5> läget?
<gorgo> det funkar bra, försöker hitta en bra bio film för imorgon
<Philip5> varför just imorgon?
<gorgo> har helg imorgon o fredag, fredag e det middag me jobbet, o sen e det jobb igen på lördag
<Philip5> aha, hårt
<gorgo> mmm, de vi ville se går inte :(
<gorgo> tror sexylars gick vilse bland kanalerna o näten på irc
<Philip5> hehe, inte omöjligt
<gorgo> nu blir det lite stargate universe :D
<Philip5> ja den serien är rätt najs
<gorgo> kollar du den med?
<Philip5> nästan som battlestar galactica
<gorgo> den har jag inte sett
<sarkofag> Philip5: klarat dig igenom s02 av bg?
<sarkofag> tappade gnistan under s02, gillade inte den alls
<Philip5> jodå men den var ju bäst i första och sedan en svacka men så hämtar den sig igen
<Philip5> gorgo: då har du något att se
<sarkofag> funderar på att återuppta den
<gorgo> ok, får kanske tanka hem några avsnitt av den o kolla
<Philip5> sarkofag: har du kollat på caprica då?
<sarkofag> nix
<Philip5> spinnoff serien om tiden innan bsg
<sarkofag> något du rekommenderar?
<sarkofag> ah låter bra
<sarkofag> ska ta och kolla in
<Philip5> finns bara en halv säsong än men den fortsätter efter årsskiftet
<sarkofag> behöver ett nytt projekt, är klar med hela lost om ett par avsnitt
<Philip5> lost tycker jag tappade helt efter s1
<sarkofag> s02 va riktigt dålig
<sarkofag> den hämtade sig lite s03 och va ok fram till 06
<sarkofag> men sista säsongen är ingen höjdare
<sarkofag> kollar mest för att få ett avslut
<Philip5> sarkofag: hehe, låter jobbigt om man måste få ett avslut på en dålig serie :D
<Philip5> sarkofag: trailer på serien caprica: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2D32c_Zi5Y
<Philip5> gorgo: trailer på BSG om du missat det: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2x14ZhEc9k
<gorgo> ok, ska kolla in den
<gorgo> ska gå en bra serie på svt1 eller 2 nu med
<Philip5> gorgo: bsg har samma typ av tempo som stargate universe så det är inget typiskt actionäventyr i rymden även om det är action ibland
<gorgo> ok, men det e ok, behöver inte vara det hela tiden
<Philip5> tror det är många hardcorefans av de första SG-serierna som tycker SGU är tråkigt
<gorgo> jo, har sett sg 1 o stargate atlantis o nu denna
<Philip5> jag också
<andol> Philip5: Japp
<Philip5> andol: vad jappar du åt!? ;)
<andol> Philip5: Kan jag inte bara hålla med lite i största allmänhet då? :)
<sarkofag> andol: japp
<sarkofag> crap nu drog nattklubben nedanför mig igång
<sarkofag> trodde det skulle bli en lugn kväll
<cHarNe2> sarkofag: :D
<sarkofag> :(
<sarkofag> man kanske skulle knäcka en kall
<Philip5> andol: okejrå
<Philip5> maxjezy: gör du ikväll då?
<Philip5> sitter du och importerar och exporterar en massa collada?!?! :P
<Nafallo> pina collada?
<Philip5> det vore nått
<Philip5> särskilt så här års
<sarkofag> hehe
<maxjezy> Philip5, har varit på personalmöte :)
<maxjezy> själv?
<Philip5> så här sent?
<maxjezy> ja, från 20-22:30
<Philip5> då ska ni sova
<ePax> Sitter resten av personalen i Indien eller?
<ePax> :D
<maxjezy> ePax, nej, det är restaurang så, alla måste vara med så vi fick vänta tills vi stängde
<ePax> oki
<Philip5> twittelitwitt
#ubuntu-se 2010-11-11
<robin_> Pianist lurades på miljoner av virusbluffare Lämnade in sin dator till reparatör - som sade att Roger Davidson fått ett livsfarligt virus på hårddisken Betalade miljoner för datorsäkerhet och personligt beskydd.
<robin_> LIVSFARLIGT VIRUS PÅ HÅRDDISKEN
<virtuald> :D
<martin__> För någon annan som spotify har slutat fungera för under Wine?
<larsemil> god morgon
<antii> guthenmorgen
<ewook_> mårnings
<larsemil> någon annan som kör evolution och skulle vilja kolla en bugg?
<skenya> Fråga samma fråga lite senare. ^^ tror inte att det är så många inne just för tillfället ^^
<antii> 114 personer inne för tillfället
<skenya> Dom kanske är inne, men inte vid datorn pga att dom sover ^^
<Nafallo> ...eller sa kanske de ar smarta nog att kora thunderbird :-P
<antii> indeed!
<larsemil> Nafallo: synkar thunderbird också kontakter med ubuntu one?
<Nafallo> larsemil: ja
<larsemil> hmm jag är ju dock lite kär i evolution, tycker det är smutt
<Haffe> Hallå.
<Nafallo> beklagar
<carl-> larsemil: har du kört kontact
<antii> Oh!
<antii> En med linux ringer till oss :D
<antii> D::D
<antii> support
<larsemil> carl-: nixx
<carl-> larsemil: bättre produkt enligt mig om man inte _måste_ ha exchangegrejsimåjs
<amelia_> bah!
<amelia_> dumma dumma internet som är trasigt.
<coobra> hela ?
<amelia_> njä, bara vissa delar tydligen
<coobra> undvik dom
<amelia_> lite svårt för det är mellan mitt jobb och mitt hem.. :(
<amelia_> är lixom precis dit jag vill..
<carl-> amelia: just den biten som är allra trevligast när den är sönder
<coobra> amelia_:  låter ju INTE kul
<amelia_> carl-: typ så ja.
<amelia_> coobra: inte direkt
<amelia_> lite svårt att sätta fingret på var den går snett också
<carl-> amelia: som sagt .. då är det utom din kontroll . bara luta sig tillbaka välja lämplig serie/film/your thing och tat lugnt
<amelia_> carl-: det är ju inte helt säkert.
<amelia_> carl-: och jag får nog jobba fast jag inte kan ssh:a hem. :P
<carl-> amelia: aaha .. :) hehe .. ok trodde du va hemma o skulle jobba hemifrån .. då är det en annan sak
<amelia_> carl-: då hade jag nog fått ta mitt pick och pack och åka till jobbet.
 * amelia_ jobbar knappast på något softarställe.
<virtuald> har alla fått ny boot splash eller är det bara jag?
<vs-hs> virtuald: ? :O
<kodein> virtuald: det är bara du som har fått ny bootsplash.
<dagon_> goddagens
<dagon_> amelia; vaken? :)
<virtuald> jaha
<virtuald> är snöflingor på min
<dagon_> :o
<vs-hs> :O
<vs-hs> Min bootsplash jag buggat ur :)
<vs-hs> Blinkande _ tills login
<virtuald> låter som du tagit bort eller stängt av den
<larsemil> Barre_: vad lär du dig idag då?
<amelia_> dagon_: ja
<dagon_> amelia; de nya faddrarna är installerade, nu ska de bara skriva presentation :)
<amelia_> dagon_: gött, be dem maila sina presentationer till mig. det räcker med några rader, bara de får med vad de vill och kan hjälpa till med.
<dagon_> hmm, nu kommer de förmodligen att skriva i tråden men jag kan jag kan se till att de mailar dig istället
<amelia_> vilket som funkar iofs.
<amelia_> bara jag kan se deras presentation. ska försöka fixa till en maillista och få upp länkar på sidan så snart som möjligt
<amelia_> ska ju lägga upp dem på sidan i drupal också
<dagon_> :)
<HeMan> Hej hej!
<HeMan> nån som satt upp en avahi->"vanlig" dns gateway?
<vs-hs> virtuald: Varken tagit bort eller stängt av den :P
<virtuald> o.o
<vs-hs> virtuald: den tycker dock upp om något går fel under booten
<vs-hs> typ fsck
<vs-hs> :D
<vs-hs> Inget jag stör mig på eftersom jag kommer tyvärr överge Ubuntu på desktop så fort UPS lyckas leverera min Mack ;)
 * vs-hs väntar sig skit
<virtuald> bensinmack?
<vs-hs> Don't worry though, Ubuntu gäller fortfarande på servrar
<vs-hs> virtuald: yes
<virtuald> 8]
<vs-hs> Helljawz: Eey en till cooling med ipv6 *team*
<vs-hs> HeMan menadejag
<vs-hs> Failtab
<Helljawz> haha
<HeMan> vs-hs: alltid!
<vs-hs> HeMan: Native? :)
<virtuald> jag sitter också på ipv6
<HeMan> vs-hs: på min irc-proxy har jag native ipv6 direkt från tele2
<HeMan> vs-hs: hemma har jag dock en sixxs-tunnel mot phonera
<virtuald> på mitt ircskal är det också native
<vs-hs> HeMan: :)
<vs-hs> virtuald: :)
<vs-hs> Mitt med
<virtuald> har en 6to4-tunnel hemma
<vs-hs> Hehe
<virtuald> till den där anycastadressen
<virtuald> ::192.88.99.1 alltså
<HeMan> är inte det en unicast-adress?
<virtuald> nej
<virtuald> testa att traceroute:a den från ett par olika ställen
<HeMan> ah
<vs-hs> ha
<HeMan> ska man måsta sätta upp den ddns?
<HeMan> jag vill att mina maskiner hemma ska ha ett dns-entry för ipv6-adresser automatiskt
<HeMan> och jag tänkte att jag kunde använda avahi
<vs-hs> HeMan: Är du helt säker på detta?
<HeMan> vs-hs: på vad?
<vs-hs> HeMan: ??
<HeMan> vs-hs: säker på vad?
<vs-hs> Inte fan vet jag
<vs-hs> :)
<HeMan> vs-hs: :)
<HeMan> Barre_: http://insidehpc.com/2010/11/11/panasas-touts-worlds-fastest-storage-system/
<virtuald> heman: jag har några rader i /etc/network/interfaces men borde göra om det till ett dhclient-script för det funkar inte alltid
<HeMan> virtuald: för vad?
<virtuald> 6to4-tunneln
<HeMan> virtuald: ok
<HeMan> jag kör radvd för ipv6 så det körs inget på klienten
<virtuald> tunneln måste ju fortfarande sättas upp på något stt
<virtuald> sätt
<HeMan> virtuald: det fixar aiccu
<HeMan> virtuald: fast nu får jag ipv6 via openvpn-tunneln till kontoret
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> http://paste.ubuntu.com/529979/
<virtuald> så har jag
<virtuald> aiccu funkar väl bara med sixxs?
<HeMan> virtuald: tror det
<virtuald> funkar det om man hamnar bakom nat?
<HeMan> virtuald: på kontoret kör vi statiskt och det sätts upp i /etc/network/interfaces
<HeMan> virtuald: funkar fint
<virtuald> 8]
<HeMan> virtuald: jag förstår inte riktigt vad ditt script gör
<HeMan> virtuald: det där kräver väl ipv6 på lokalt nät, varför inte radvd då?
<virtuald> sätter upp en tunnel och ger mig en slumpvald 6to4-adress
<virtuald> nej det gör det inte
<virtuald> bara ipv4
<HeMan> umm, hur pratar du ipv6 då?
<virtuald> genom tunneln
<HeMan> var slutar den?
<virtuald> ::192.88.99.1
<HeMan> eh?
<HeMan> det kräver ju ipv6 redan
<virtuald> nej det funkar så
<HeMan> jag förstår fortfarande
<virtuald> alltså det står endpoint any
<HeMan> ja?
<virtuald> alla kan skicka ipv6-paket till mig alltså. men det går via den gw:n om de inte har ipv4
<HeMan> om jag sitter på ett nät helt utan ipv6, hur kommer man till ::192.88.99.1 (som är en ipv6-adress)?
<virtuald> det går genom tunneln… magi du vet
<virtuald> :p
<HeMan> jag tror inte det där funkar
<HeMan> om man inte har ipv6 kan man inte sätta upp en tunnel mot en ipv6-adress
<HeMan> hönan och ägget
<virtuald> men det gör det
<HeMan> hur?
<virtuald> ip tunnel add 6to4 mode sit remote any local $(ip a s eth0 scope global|sed -n 's/ \+inet \([0-9.]\+\).*/\1/p')
<HeMan> var har du hittat info om det?
<HeMan> vad innebär remote any?
<virtuald> hmm.. googlade på debian 6to4 howto tror jag
<HeMan> det ser fortfarande ut som det krävs ipv6 på det lokala nätet för att det ska funka
<virtuald> att den tar emot inkommande tunnlingar från alla ipv4-ip:n
<HeMan> ja?
<HeMan> hur kommer du åt ipv6 då?
<HeMan> det där borde göra så att du kan köra ipv4 på ett nät helt utan ipv6
<HeMan> äsch
<HeMan> på ett nät helt utan ipv4
<HeMan> inte tvärt om
<virtuald> ::192.88.99.1 dev 6to4  metric 1024  mtu 1480 advmss 1420 hoplimit 0
<virtuald> ::/96 via :: dev 6to4  metric 256  mtu 1480 advmss 1420 hoplimit 0
<virtuald> 2002::/16 dev 6to4  proto kernel  metric 256  mtu 1480 advmss 1420 hoplimit 0
<HeMan> dvs om du inte har någon ipv4-adress kan du fortfarande komma åt idg.se
<HeMan> vad har du för default gw?
<virtuald> default via ::192.88.99.1 dev 6to4  metric 1024  mtu 1480 advmss 1420 hoplimit 0
<HeMan> det ser fortfarande inte ut som du kan köra det utan ipv6 på lokalt nät
<HeMan> bara som du kan köra ipv4 utan ipv4 på lokalt nät
<virtuald> men det funkar iaf
<virtuald> xon@flaccid:~$ ping6 -c1 ping.sunet.se
<virtuald> PING ping.sunet.se(ping.sunet.se) 56 data bytes
<virtuald> 64 bytes from ping.sunet.se: icmp_seq=1 ttl=59 time=10.6 ms
<HeMan> virtuald: det där säger ju inte att du inte har ipv6 på lokalt nät
<virtuald> har bara fe80-adresser som inte är på tunneln
<HeMan> virtuald: ja?
<virtuald> har inget lokalt nät, är kopplad direkt till routern i källaren som bara kör ipv4
<HeMan> virtuald: men hur kommer du ut på nätet via ipv6?
<HeMan> virtuald: dvs internet
<HeMan> virtuald: från routern
<virtuald> genom att skicka tunnlade ipv6-paket till 192.88.99.1
<HeMan> virtuald: har du den konfigen även på routern?
<HeMan> virtuald: vad har du för isp?
<virtuald> nej, den är inte min
<virtuald> bredband², och stadsnät
<HeMan> virtuald: jag förstår fortfarande inte vart tunneln slutar rent fysiskt
<HeMan> virtuald: den måste ju sluta på en router som har ipv6
<virtuald> det är ju olika beroende på var jag sitter, nu är det nog hos bahnhof
<HeMan> virtuald: men bahnhof har ipv6 på statsnätet?
<virtuald> nej
<HeMan> men var termineras tunneln då?
<virtuald> hade inte innan iaf, de har nyligen uppgraderat stadsnätet, och det har funkat innan
<HeMan> hur hittar din dator (utan ipv6) till ipv6-adressen ::192.88.99.1?
<virtuald> får inga replies på min trace nu :p
<virtuald> genom routingtabellen?
<HeMan> umm, hur då?
<virtuald> alltså routingtabellen säger att den ska skicka ut det på rätt interface (6to4 kallar jag det)
<HeMan> jo men innan du har satt upp det
<HeMan> dvs vad händer när du sätter upp kopplet?
<HeMan> vad säger tcpdump?
<HeMan> kopplet=tunneln
<virtuald> vad ska jag säga till tcpdump för att få fram det?
<HeMan> kan du ping6'a alfa.linuxguru.se?
<virtuald> pingar
<HeMan> får du svar?
<virtuald> ja
<virtuald> 64 bytes from 2001:16d8:ffc1::11: icmp_seq=25 ttl=60 time=42.0 ms
<virtuald> osv
<virtuald> slutade pinga nu om du försökte se
<HeMan> ah! nu hittade jag
<HeMan> det kräver en router på vägen som har 6to4
<HeMan> så det är någon uppströms som har det
<HeMan> måste provas när jag kommer hem!
<virtuald> 8]
<HeMan> tror iofs inte att bbb har nån 6to4-router på vägen
<Coffe> i bind. hur tvingar jag ut en uppdatering till mina slav servers ?
<kodein> de ska uppdatera automagiskt.
<kodein> svjv
<HeMan> Coffe: öka serienumret
<virtuald> heman: bredband² gjorde inte heller det men eftersom bahnhof annonserade anycastprefixen så gick trafiken dit
<Coffe> HeMan, testade , men då sa den out of sync
<HeMan> Coffe: det glömmer i alla fall jag jämt
<virtuald> men nu slutar min trace i bredband²s core
<virtuald> eller ja,  5:  cr-se-sto-ksg23-1-v1001.bredband2.net (82.209.176.38)   9.261ms  6:  c-242-164-209-82.cust.bredband2.com (82.209.164.242)   9.863ms
<HeMan> virtuald: synd att jag inte sitter på stadsnät, har bara tråkigt adsl
<virtuald> sen är det inga fler svar
<virtuald> något tips på hur man kan trace:a ändå?
<virtuald> kanske tcptraceroute på port 22? :>
<HeMan> eller port 80
<Coffe> HeMan,  jag har uppdaterat serial
<Coffe> men de händer nada
<HeMan> Coffe: tror man kan be slavarna invalidera sina cachar på nått sätt, men jag kommer inte ihåg hur
<HeMan> yey, mythtv 0.24 släppt!
<HeMan> en bra dag idag, Rocks 5.4, RHEL 6 och Mythtv 0.24 på samma dag!
<HeMan> åsså fick man lära sig lite nytt om ipv6
<HeMan> åsså fick jag ordning på min sniko-router så openwrt funkar klockrent!
<bamsefar> Najs najs
<m3n> nån mer som har problem med bbb?
<speakman> nån med erfarenhet att korskompilera gcc och newlib?
<HeMan> speakman: jag har bara kört med buildroot och openwrt, och dom kör ju ulibc
<speakman> jag försöker göra ungefär vad buildroot gör, men buildroot klarar inte av arm-none-linux-gnueabi tyvärr
<speakman> Smått frustrerande när det tar en hel arbetsvecka att klura ut hur man bygger en komplett toolchain
<HeMan> och en arbetsvecka till att faktiskt bygga den! :)
<speakman> ja jo, så långt har jag inte ens kommit än :)
<speakman> det ska vara så enkelt som att packa upp alla paket (binutils, newlib och gcc) i samma katalog (combined build), men det är naturligtvis fullt i buggar och synkade byggverktyg så det är mest en rolig historia idag.
<HeMan> är det android du ska bygga?
<HeMan> mina kollegor är inte imponerad av android när man ska bygga det
<speakman> nej inte android
<speakman> det är rätt mycket jag inte är imponerad över efter den här veckan vill jag lova... :)
<HeMan> :)
<speakman> En gissning är att de som väl tar sig igenom den enorma djungeln helt enkelt ser det för mycket att börja dokumentera eller rota i, utan nöjer sig med att själv genomgått bedriften.
<speakman> tänker mig att det "följer med" till system som android t.ex.
<maxjezy> sådärja, nu är jag hemma!
<skenya> wb
<HeMan> finns det någon arkitektur som kör asymetrisk MP?
<antii> maxjezy: hej!!
<HeMan> till skillnad från SMP
<carl-> amelia: har du testat icinga nåt ??
<HeMan> kan man anse att en maskin som man räknar på GPUn är ASMP?
<marcelunilsson> undrar om det är någon som har koll på hårdvara här? alltså jag tänkte uppgradera datorn, om man får fråga om icke ubuntu relaterade grejjer?
<larsemil> marcelunilsson: ställ din fråga du
<HeMan> larsemil!
<HeMan> larsemil: hade du köpt din Galaxy Tab utan abb?
<maxjezy> antii, tjo!!
<larsemil> HeMan: om jag äger en galaxy tab så är jag väldigt förvånad.
<larsemil> HeMan: jag har haft lite närkontakt med en tab en gång, för några helger sedan, men inte köpt någon.
<HeMan> larsemil: hmm, blandar jag ihop dig med nån då?
<HeMan> larsemil: måste kolla min twitter-feed igen
<maxjezy> HeMan, det kanske var larsemil__ ?
<HeMan> maxjezy: :)
<maxjezy>  ganska lika till nicknamet men två helt olika personligheter
<antii> maxjezy: läget?
<larsemil> maxjezy: hur gåre med bebis
<maxjezy> larsemil, de går gött
<maxjezy> magen jäser fulla muggar
<marcelunilsson> shysst, det är så att jag spelar sc2 och vill spela diabloIII när det kommer ut så dualbootar därför. jag har nu i datorn: 400w psu, 8500 GT graffkort, 4 gb ddr2 800 mhz ram, 10000 rpm hdd till OS/program och 4400+ 2,2 ghz processor. det laggar i sc2 och jag tänkte vänta med total uppgradering till julrean. men jag tänkte att om jag köper ett 5770 eller nått kanske det fixxar lagget tills dess, ä
<marcelunilsson> r det en bra ide?
<maxjezy> antii, de är gött här, nyss slutat jobba
<maxjezy> hur står det till i s.t.h.l.m?
<antii> maxjezy: nice! :). det är grått o trist men funkar :p
<cHarNe2> marcelunilsson: sänk grafiken?
<marcelunilsson> cHarNe2: jag har sänkt den laggar lite ändå.
<maxjezy> antii, här är det vitt som snö!
<HeMan> larsemil: ah, du gjorde en retweet på nån som skulle ta med sin tab!
<antii> maxjezy: slask!
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: hur går det med allt animerande då?
<maxjezy> segt när man måste jobba titt som tätt
<larsemil> HeMan: ah så var det nog ja
<maxjezy> ska få en guide snart hur man bygger ihop det där mypaint iaf
<Philip5> maxjezy: behöver man en guide för det?
<maxjezy> Philip5, om man är sämst på linux och pilla saker själv
<maxjezy> japp
<Philip5> äsch, lätt som en plätt
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> bad om den igår men sen har han väl inte varit online på forumet sen dess
<maxjezy> hoppas på ikväll för jag är ledig imorgon
<maxjezy> Philip5, gillade du inte min senaste animation?
<Philip5> 2d snubben som går?
<maxjezy> aa
<Philip5> vart hade du nu giten till den där mypaint-forken?
<maxjezy> git://gitorious.org/~charbelinho/mypaint/charbelinho-mypaint.git
<maxjezy> shit, den har redan 40 visningar
<bamsefar> Haha, jag läste clitorious.org. :D
<maxjezy> verkar bli en hit!
<Philip5> bamsefar: DET DÄR sa nog mest något om dig ;)
<maxjezy> bamsefar, usch, hoppas inte amelia_ läste det där½
<bamsefar> Philip5: :D
<bamsefar> maxjezy: Det gjorde hon säkert.
<maxjezy> bamsefar, bra sida de där btw
<Philip5> maxjezy: har han någon sida där han beskriver programmet och så eller bara det där?
<maxjezy> Philip5, http://gitorious.org/~charbelinho/mypaint/charbelinho-mypaint
<maxjezy> tror det är den
<maxjezy> där finns iaf uppdateringar osv
<maxjezy> sen får man nog kolla på youtube länken som är bifogad
<maxjezy> för att se programmet i action
<Philip5> maxjezy: då ska vi se om det kan byggas nu då :)
<maxjezy> Philip5, tummen upp!
<maxjezy> byggs det så man bara uppdaterar mypaint nu eller?
<Philip5> nja, jag bygger det lokalt här först innan jag laddar upp det till LP
<Philip5> måste kolla så det får unika filnamn så den inte krockar med vanliga mypaint om den installeras
<larsemil> Philip5: vad är det där rackrack eller vad det var du laddade upp i natt?
<Philip5> det är ett musikeffektprogram
<Philip5> främst för att kolla in gitarr via datorn så man kan sätta en massa olika effekter på ljudet
<Philip5> kolla=koppla
<larsemil> haha blev lite generad när jag skulle ha bilder på serverrack och googlade rack....
<HeMan> larsemil: hörde du det där?
<larsemil> HeMan: vad?
<HeMan> larsemil: en bunt snubbar från #ubuntu-se som googlar på rack... :)
<larsemil> HeMan: haha
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: tror du man kommer vilja ha både den och vanliga mypaint installerade samtidigt?
<larsemil> maxjezy: jag behöver lite snygga ikoner på typ servrar i rack!! :D
<Philip5> funderar på om jag ska flytta ut den till /opt istället i så fall
<maxjezy> Philip5, kanske är bäst att inte ha samma?
<maxjezy> så man kan starta en mypaint för vanligt bruk och en för animation
<maxjezy> fast, samtidigt är det ju bra om man har funktionen built in i vanliga mypaint
<Philip5> frågan är bara hur den delar conffiler i home
<Philip5> finns ju en nyare version av mypaint än den här forkade
<maxjezy> ok
<maxjezy> larsemil, hur gör man ikoner? :)
<maxjezy> känns som jag håller på att sega ihop
<maxjezy> måste dricka ett 6pack öl
<maxjezy> vilken tur att ja köpte ett på affären
<einand> så
<einand> gör ikoner?
<maxjezy> Oranjeboom
<maxjezy> skumt namn på öl
<maxjezy> Original duthc recipe
<maxjezy> god var den iaf
<Philip5> maxjezy: var hade du den där youtube grejen över vart animeringsgrejset ska finnas?
<maxjezy> Philip5, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PL6qQS0tBrw
<maxjezy> om det är den du menar
<maxjezy> i think so
<maxjezy> ser franskt ut det där dock
<maxjezy> hittar inte mycket info alls på nätet om den där grejen
<Philip5> aha, det var inte mer?
<maxjezy> typ inte.
<maxjezy> vart i menyerna menar du?
<Philip5> jo jag trodde det skulle finnas en helt ny panel eller nått
<Philip5> laddar upp den där nu
<Philip5> däremot så ska jag iväg nu och när jag kommer hem kommer jag nog köra upp en update där jag lägger ut den i /opt istället som ett alternativ istället och sedan så uppdaterar jag nog officiella mypaint till senaste
<Coffe> domain name man skickar ut med dhcpd. hur tusan gör man för att skicka ut ett, samt skicka ut info om sök domäner
<maxjezy> Philip5, gött!
<maxjezy> jag kan supa mig full och sova en stund då
<maxjezy> sen när ja vaknar odräglig och jävlig så kan ja animera som davinci
<Philip5> maxjezy: fast du kan ju lära dig guiden du ska få sedan ändå så du kan bygga nått :P
<Philip5> fast den där är dålig att lära sig med för den använder dels scons och en massa python som är meck om man ska göra paket
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag är inte så intresserad av sånt faktiskt
<maxjezy> förvånar mig att inte han git snubben fixat detta
<maxjezy> säkert mac os användare
<maxjezy> fast, klart man ska ta o lära sig
<maxjezy> sen tror jag andra kan få användning av en sån guide
<maxjezy> på forumet
<maxjezy> mypaint är ju världens bästa program för att rita med så
<maxjezy> kan bli världens bästa animationsprogram för handritat 2d
<Philip5> du som är open source master ska tycka sånt är kul! punkt slut! :P
<Coffe> blir snart tokig,
<Philip5> maxjezy: 1 tim kötid för att byggas på LP
<maxjezy> kunde vara värre antar jag
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja tycker faktiskt inte sånt avancerat är för skoj
<maxjezy> mer använda softa program i open sås
<maxjezy> någon som vet om native spotify utan premium har kommit till linuks?
<R2D21> Då drar man in ubuntu på en ny bärbar åt en förening.
<R2D21> Migrerar inställningar från Windows7. Skall bli spännande hur det blir...
<vs-hs> :O
<maxjezy> och genast gick föreningen bättre och dess medlemmar badar i hippie-luktande gardiner med blommor och bin på
<andol> Barre_: Fått ordning på backandet?
<vs-hs> andol: du kan backa
<Yaroze> amen vafan, ställer jag in performance governor så vill jag ju köra den på ALLA processorer, trodde den här "buggen" va fixad??
<HeMan> Governor Andy, booyaka!
<HeMan> :)
<Calyp> http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du hunnit testa mypaint än då?
<maxjezy> Philip5, är det klart nu? :)
<Philip5> sedan ett tag
<Philip5> om du nu hittar paketet ;)
<maxjezy> jag har badat
<Philip5> gulligt
<Philip5> var det julbadet?
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> måste vara ren till julgröten
<maxjezy> vad heter paketet? :)
<maxjezy> hittar inte verkar det som
<Philip5> gissa :)
<maxjezy> charbelino-mypaint?
<Philip5> yes
<maxjezy> charbelinho-mypaint
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> har du testat ?
<Philip5> bara testat så det funkar
<Philip5> inte satt mig in i det
<maxjezy> 8 sekunder kvar på download
<maxjezy> den går riktigt segt
<maxjezy> 45 kb/s
<Philip5> har du så långsam uppkoppling?
<maxjezy> 100mbit
<Philip5> lp brukar ju vara snabbare än så
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> sen ja installerade 10.10 så har det segat
<maxjezy> startar man vanliga mypaint bara nu?
<maxjezy> hittar inte grejen
<Philip5> japp
<maxjezy> charbelinho-mypaint genom terminalen fungerar inte heller
<Philip5> du startar vanliga
<maxjezy> är det i dropdown menyerna man hittar det?
<maxjezy> jag letar o letar
<Philip5> hittar vad?
<maxjezy> aha
<maxjezy> layer
<maxjezy> jaja
<maxjezy> :)
<riorio> "Väntande kanal: hrtimer_nanosleep" -- är det bra eller dåligt? Simulationer i Blender kör långsammare (50% isf 100%), är inte säker på om det är en bugg i Blender eller mitt system som inte orkar.
<maxjezy> letade efter någonting liknande "onion"
<Philip5> tycker det verkar lite väl att köra en helt egen git för den där extra featuren
<maxjezy> ja, den borde vara standard tycker jag
<riorio> verkar som systemet växlar mellan processorkärnor. Bara en som kör 100% åt gången
<riorio> min version av Blender använder OMP, så den borde använda alla kärnor
<riorio> OMP=Open Multiple Processors
<riorio> eller någe
<Philip5> maxjezy: ska titta lite närmare på vad han gjort
<maxjezy> Philip5, :)
<maxjezy> var riktigt nice att jobba med!
<maxjezy> känslan av handritat
<peterpops_> jag har problem med min laptop och gpu-fläkten.den går inte alls eller på väldigt lågt varvtal = varm gpu, nån som kan hjälpa?
<maxjezy> peterpops_, är den dammig?
<peterpops_> nejdå, inte alls..problem uppstod efter att min dotter vart och fingrat på tangenterna hejdlöst :( tidigare väsnades datorn betydligt mera. nu är den tyst. samt att jag får gpu-temp på minst 75grader vid skrivbordsanvändning..vid spel ganska direkt 90-95 grader enligt nvidia-settings..
<peterpops_> maxjezy: kan tillägga att jag installerat om ubuntu idag fast med samma resultat, gpu-fläkten går inte alls som den gjorde förrut,innan gick den jämt på samma höga varvtal
<larsemil> peterpops_: haha min dotter klarar också av att få till det mesta genom att bara vara i närheten av datorn, hon är 10 månader.
<peterpops_> larsemil: det här är den 24 månaders dotters verk :(
<dagon_> usch vad jobbigt att räkna år i månader
<robin_> erm..rätt skumt problem. Så fort jag startar om min dator så fuckas tiden?:D
<robin_> får ställa om den varje gång jag startar datorn
<robin_> står på 13:49 nu
<dagon_> in i bios med dig och fixa :)
<maxjezy> peterpops_ och larsemil , tack för varningarna!
 * dagon_ är 276 månader gammal
<dagon_> doin' it month style
<peterpops_> borde inte gpu-fläkten synas om jag gör en dmesg | grep ACPI
 * maxjezy är 311 månader
 * Nafallo ar mycket aldre an dagon och maxjezy :-P
<x_link> Jag är lite äldre än maxjezy.
<maxjezy> x_link, pic or it did't happen!
<x_link> Hehe, känns som jag inte har något viktigt att bevisa så =)
<x_link> Sen hade du inte trott att jag är 27 om du hade sett bild på mig, du hade trott jag var yngre.
<x_link> Skönhetssöm++
<mtah> x_link: hur många stygn? ;)
<dagon_> peterpops_; om du installerat rätt saker så
<dagon_> Nafallo; gobbe :)
<x_link> mtah: Stygn? =)
<dagon_> skönhetssöm :P
<Nafallo> well, om jag rakar av mig skagget blir jag fragad efter ID nar jag bestaller pints :-/
<dagon_> Nafallo; good riddance
<Nafallo> (21 ars grans)
<Nafallo> dock sa rodnade flickan nar hon insag hur manga ar jag var :-)
<Nafallo> valdigt sott
<dagon_> ta lite bra musik och liva upp er i vintermörkret: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rpt6OLx3Tvg
<robin_> Nafallo: hur gammal är du?:D
<robin_> min moster blev tillfrågad ID på systemet när hon var 35
<peterpops_> dagon_: det enda jag installerat är nvidias drivar version 260.19.06. det borde väl räcka ?
<Nafallo> inte 35 :-P
<dagon_> peterpops_; nja, det finns några paket som läser från sensorerna
<dagon_> minns inte vilket i nuläget
<dagon_> Nafallo; du vet. vilket paket för att kunna använda sig av acpi?
<larsemil> dagon_: acpid
<larsemil> dagon_: eller så är det bara acpi
<Nafallo> !info acpi
<ubot2> Nafallo: acpi (source: acpi): displays information on ACPI devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-2 (maverick), package size 15 kB, installed size 92 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64 lpia)
<Nafallo> !info acpid
<ubot2> Nafallo: acpid (source: acpid): Advanced Configuration and Power Interface event daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.10-5ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 46 kB, installed size 212 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64 lpia)
<peterpops_> dagon_: hm.. ok. fast temp.sensorerna fungera iaf....grafikkortet är ett nVidia Geforce Go 7600
<Nafallo> !info acpi-support
<ubot2> Nafallo: acpi-support (source: acpi-support): scripts for handling many ACPI events. In component main, is optional. Version 0.137 (maverick), package size 34 kB, installed size 420 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 ia64 lpia)
<Nafallo> acpi-support ar vad ubuntu-desktop tycker man ska ha :-)
<peterpops_> den fanns redan installerad..
<Nafallo> man kanske skille ata nagot.
<maxjezy> Nafallo, ät kebab!
<maxjezy> med vitlöksås!
<Nafallo> det gjorde jag ju igar...
<maxjezy> då har du laddat upp dvs, ta en kebab och en grillad kyckling
<Wizard0> fan ta er för att ni pratar mat!
<Wizard0> nu är jag tvungen att köpa något  -_-
<Nafallo> Wizard0: mjo. vi vill inte att du ska stjala nagot. det verkar som en dalig ide.
<Wizard0> hahaha! touché
<robin_> hm, har en hårddisk som är formaterad till NTFS. Den vill inte mountas av sig själv, men kan mounta den i terminalen utan problem
<robin_> hur gör jag så den mountas automatiskt när jag stoppar i USB-sladden?
<Wizard0> skumt, alla mina, inkl. usbminne dyker upp av sig själva
<robin_> precis
<robin_> funkar perfekt på min egen dator
<robin_> på brorsans dator händer inget
<robin_> den mountas utan problem genom terminalen
<robin_> rättigheter och allt sånt funkar också
<Wizard0> får man länka här ?
<Wizard0> hittat ett sånt fall i ett ubuntuforum som är löst...
<robin_> länka i PM annars
<robin_> update: brorsan säger att den IBLAND mountar av sig själv
<Wizard0> haha... det lät väldigt skumt
<Wizard0> hmm mount /dev/hda1 ?
<robin_> kör mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/wd
<robin_> och umount dito
<robin_> funkar perfa
<Wizard0> -_-
<robin_> men bör ju göras automatiskt
<Wizard0> yep
<Wizard0> skumt, gammal hårddisk eller ?
<robin_> några veckor gammal
<Wizard0> väldigt skumt... kan tyvärr inte hjälpa dig :/
<robin_> :<
<Wizard0> testa på en annan dator o kolla hur det funkar då
<sarkofag> robin_: har du lagt till disken i fstab?
<robin_> oj, det har jag nog inte gjort
<robin_> hur fyller man i det egentligen?
<robin_> brukar ju göras automagiskt
<R2D21> Då har man slängt in ubuntu på en helt ny bärbara Asus K50i
<thava> hallå!
<thava> om jag vill lära mig mer om att använda ubuntu i ett typ skolnätverk eller företagsnätverk, likt windows server, har ni nått bra tips på hemsida eller dylikt?
 * Nafallo ar osaker men...
<Nafallo> thava: mojligen help.ubuntu.com ?
<Nafallo> osaker pa vad du vill uppna.
<PontusOhman> thava: > Kolla detta: http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewforum.php?f=239http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewforum.php?f=239
<virtuald> thava: edubuntu.org kanske
<thava> tex en central användarhantering, säkerhetskopiering av filer/central lagring kopplad till olika konton osv
<PontusOhman> Fan jag börjar lacka lite på Ubuntu nu... Klickar jag på en länk så uppfattar inte Ubuntu det, utan jag måste verkligen vålda för att den ibland ska fatta :S
<thava> btw; finns det nån anledning till att köra i386 framför x64 om datorn har en 64-bitars processor?
<Philip5> jaha, vad ska man hitta på nu
<Haffe> Sova.
<antii> Idla
<Nafallo> äta
<IPconfig> hello
<IPconfig> jag startar up et program men de l'ger av p[ en g[ng
<IPconfig> hur f[r man ade att k;ra med wine
<amelia> mohahaha, lite ironi att jag inte heller kan posta i forumet när jag skulle svara på tråden att andra inte kan posta i forumet :P
<Nafallo> ur lyckades folk som inte kan posta i forumet posta en trad om att inte kunna posta pa forumet?
<Nafallo> s/^/h/
<amelia> Nafallo: haha, de kan inte posta med FF i Ubuntu, men funkar med IE i Win... tydligen.
<Nafallo> ugh
<Nafallo> lovely
<amelia> jo
<EAG> nån som testat androbuntu?
<amelia> jag vet iofs varför jag inte kan posta..
<amelia> jag har seriösa problem med min internetuppkoppling p.g.a. att zitius är komplett efterblivna.
<EAG> byt?
<IPconfig> sh install-crossover-pro-7.0.0.sh
<IPconfig> var f[r man tag p[ de
<virtuald> www.codeweavers.com
<IPconfig> fins inte de free
<virtuald> ipconfig: winehq.org då
<IPconfig> har linux en egen virtelboot box program
<Nafallo> !info wine
<ubot2> Nafallo: wine (source: wine1.2): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (dummy package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.42-0ubuntu5 (maverick), package size 37 kB, installed size 64 kB
<virtuald> ipconfig: virtualbox jo
<IPconfig> vad heter de b'sta f;r linux
<IPconfi> hello
<peppis_> Blä, jag råkade göra en sida liten och vet inte hur jag gör den stor igen
<maxjezy> någon här som gjort en datortomografisk undersökning av hjärnan?
<maxjezy> och kan förklara vad intravenöst kontrast innebär
<IPconfi> n'r man g[r in i en map med terminalen hur g[r man ut ur den d[
<amelia> maxjezy: det innebär att de sprutar in kontrastvätska i blodet för att det ska synas på bilderna.
<Philip5> precis
<amelia> IPconfi: cd ..
<maxjezy> okej
<maxjezy> fan ja pallar inte det
<maxjezy> amelia, tack
<amelia> maxjezy: det är inte så farligt.
<Philip5> ett stick gjort på ett kick :)
<IPconfi> thx
<maxjezy> biverkningarna då?
<maxjezy> verkar finnas en del
<Philip5> bara att du tappar huvudet
<maxjezy> jag vill inte ha nån vätska i mitt blod
<Philip5> det är bara latjo
<maxjezy> om jag nu ska avboka så står det att det går bra att skicka epost till rontgen@sundsvalllvn.se
<maxjezy> står ingenting om hur sent jag kan avboka
<maxjezy> any ideas?
<peppis_>  Hur förstorar jag sidan igen?
<Philip5> nä du ska boka och sedan lägga ut bilderna på nätet
<maxjezy> scary stuff alltså
<maxjezy> kan de inte bara köra ultraljud istället?
<Philip5> maxjezy: du har nog ändå bara en liten hasselnöt som skrammlar runt i skallen på dig ;)
<maxjezy> Philip5, jaa, jag vill inte out:a min intelligens
<amelia> maxjezy: svårt med ultraljud av hjärnan.
<maxjezy> jaja, jag avbokar
<maxjezy> det är imorgon kl 07.30
<maxjezy> på morgonen
<amelia> maxjezy: jag antar att det finns en bra anledning till att de vill göra en datortomografi, de är ju inte direkt billiga att göra, så du kanske ska överväga biverkningarna av att inte göra den först.
<maxjezy> jag pallar inte åka en mil först buss osv osv.
<Philip5> maxjezy: det är nog inte värre än att kontrastmedlet förstör din njurar
<maxjezy> mina njurar har jag till alkoholen
<amelia> njurarna lär inte vara ett problem om man inte har allvarliga njurproblem med tanke på att man använder kontrastvätska vid undersökning av njurarna
<Philip5> så lär du bli rätt pissnödig efteråt så det blir nog kul att åka buss långt då :D
<maxjezy> tack Philip5
<maxjezy> du stötta mig till att våga avboka!
<Philip5> lol
<maxjezy> jag får boka nytt besök senare om ja inte mår bättre
<nucc44> fggfgfrrr
<nucc44> ete
<nucc44> test
<nucc44> ursäkta, det var något konstigt med xchat
<virtuald> maxjezy: får du inte betala när du avbokar så sent?
<maxjezy> virtuald, står inget om det
<Philip5> maxjezy: det är bara kul att göra sånt där
<maxjezy> står bara, uteblivet besök debiteras med 300 kr
<maxjezy> avbokat besök = uteblivet?
<Philip5> du ska åka!
<nucc44> hmm, grabbarm vad kodar man i gnome?
<virtuald> vet inte hur det är där men här (malmö) måste man avboka minst ett dygn i förväg för att slippa betala
<Philip5> nucc44: hur menar du?
<virtuald> eller ha en bra anledning
<maxjezy> virtuald, borde det inte stå i brevet?
<virtuald> kanske det
<Philip5> virtuald: räknas sjukhusskräck som en anledning??? :D
<maxjezy> eller måste ja läsa i the holy book?
<IPconfi> har ladda ner virualbox men kan inte installera de
<nucc44> Philip5, jag har precis gått över till gnome, jag har programmerat c# i windowsmiljö tidigare, men hade nu tänkt att skriva för gnome istället.
<virtuald> philip5: har inte provat den :)
<IPconfi> har ladda ner virualbox men kan inte installera de
<IPconfi> har ladda ner virualbox men kan inte installera de
<maxjezy> jag ska säga att jag har kräksjuka
<virtuald> maxjezy: fattar inte varför du är så rädd
<virtuald> maxjezy: är ju inga häxdoktorer på sjukhus :p
<maxjezy> virtuald, nej men jag mår inge bra vettu
<maxjezy> jag kräks lätt
<Philip5> nucc44: du kan skriva i de festa programmeringsspråk som det finns bindings för men det vanliga är nog C/C++ eller kanske python
<virtuald> maxjezy: kanske därför du ska till sjukhuset? :)
<maxjezy> ja
<nucc44> Philip5, går det koda objekthanterat i dem?
<Philip5> ja
<nucc44> Philip5, coolt, Python är ju poppis..
<Philip5> eller C++ främst då
<Philip5> python går också
<virtuald> maxjezy: jag skulle gått på en sån test, bara för de balla bilderna
<nucc44> Philip5, vad hade du valt?
<Philip5> fast olika språk har ju olika för och nackdelar
<maxjezy> får man ta med sig dem hem virtuald ?
<Philip5> c++
<virtuald> maxjezy: om du frågar snällt kanske du kan få kopior
<nucc44> Philip5, då får det bli c++, du skapade just min framtid.. ;)
<maxjezy> kostar besöket någonting?
<maxjezy> DET STÅR BARA, UTEBLIVET KOSTAR 300
<virtuald> maxjezy: brukar väl alltid kosta ett par hundra
<maxjezy> ingenting om vad besöket kostar
<Philip5> nucc44: du kan koda i C# också om du kör med mono men det är inte alla som tycker det är så bra direkt
<maxjezy> tjejens besök på ultraljud kostar ju inget
<maxjezy> tänkte jag :)
<nucc44> Philip5, nejdå jag kör på C++
<Philip5> nucc44: sedan får du leta reda på en IDE som du trivs med. antar du kört visual studio tidigare?
<maxjezy> usch vad jobbigt
<maxjezy> jag ska supa mig full innan
<nucc44> Philip5, japp, visual studio 2005 + 2008 + 2010
<nucc44> Philip5, något förslag? :)
<amelia> maxjezy: antingen kostar det väl som ett vanligt läkarbesök (typ 150spänn) eller är det gratis.
<maxjezy> jaja, jag går väl på skiten
<maxjezy> backar väl ur i sista stund om jag inte pallar
<nucc44> maxjezy, det kostar 100 kr om du är listad på vårdcentralen, 150-200 om du inte är listad..
<Philip5> nucc44: finns en rad olika. här finns en lista: http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Devtools/ides.html
<amelia> maxjezy: tänk på att det kan vara värt väldigt mycket att gå dit, antingen får du veta att det inte är något allvarligt eller så hittar man kanske något men då är det ju ändå bättre att hitta det nu än om några månader.
<maxjezy> amelia, ja
<nucc44> Philip5, jo, det fanns ju en del.. :-S Hur ska man veta vad som är bra liksom?
<maxjezy> men ja tror att jag är illamående för att tjejen är gravid
<maxjezy> för hon är inte illamående
<Philip5> nucc44: ska du bygga mot gtk och gnome så är nog Anjuta rätt poppis
<amelia> maxjezy: det kan vara så.. men sa inte du att du var yr och mådde illa?
<Philip5> nucc44: skulle du gilla qt4 så kanske KDevelop vore nått
<maxjezy> amelia, jo, men yr kommer nog från tabletterna jag ätit
<maxjezy> mot åksjuka
<maxjezy> i några måander
<maxjezy> månader
<maxjezy> sen har ja blivit fet de senaste året med
<Philip5> nucc44: eclipse är en rätt poppis som har massor av tilläggsmoduler för massa grejer
<maxjezy> har ett BMI på över 25!
<maxjezy> innan låg jag under 18
<nucc44> Philip5, drog hem Anjuta nu..
<maxjezy> jaja, jag ska försöka ta mig dit imorgon!
<maxjezy> hoppas bussarna är inställda!
<amelia> maxjezy: ok. har de kollat blodtryck och blodsocker? sånt kan ge yrsel och illamåeende utan andra symptom.
<MarkSlap> maxjezy: Jag har ett på 17.5
<MarkSlap> :)
<Philip5> nucc44: du kan ju börja titta på de 3 om inte annat
<maxjezy> amelia, jag har varit på vårdcentralen och lämnat massa blod
<maxjezy> så ja antar de kolla sånt?!
<amelia> maxjezy: blodtryck kollar man ju inte i blodet och blodsocker görs fastande.
<amelia> iofs kan de ha kollat blodsocker med ett stick i fingret också. brukar börja där.
<maxjezy> amelia, justja, blodtrycket testade hon
<maxjezy> med sån där grej
<maxjezy> med pump
<amelia> precis
<maxjezy> jaja, måste åka 06.30 med bussen imorgon
<Philip5> maxjezy: gör du rätt i
<maxjezy> så bäst jag dricker ölen snabbt
<amelia> maxjezy: jag hoppas att du åker iväg imorgon och att du blir bättre så vi slipper oroa oss för dig.
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> amelia, läkaren jag träffa sa att hon inte trodde de va något fel på mig
<maxjezy> men jag envisades
<maxjezy> därför skickade hon mig dit
<maxjezy> men något är ju fel
<amelia> maxjezy: lika bra. yrsel och illamående är lurigt. kan vara i princip vad som helst
<maxjezy> för ja mår illa dagarna i ända
<amelia> nu ska jag nog försöka sova. är en dag imorgon också.
<amelia> gonatt på er!
<maxjezy> jag med!
<maxjezy> sov godt amelia !
<vs-hs> :O
<Terp> :O
<vs-hs> Terp: :
<vs-hs> :O
<IPconfig> hello
<IPconfig> n'r man laddar hem f[r man barra massa dexdokument
<IPconfig> kfkfk
<IPconfig> k
#ubuntu-se 2010-11-12
<_prox> tips på hur man skriver en bra 'bug' report? min xorg process peakar då och då, under längre stund. har testat det mesta som jag kunnat hitta via google, men no success :/
<Philip5> är nog troligare att det är någon drivis till ditt grafikkort som strular då
<_prox> kan säkert stämma, ska testa uppdatera till nyaste nvidia drivrutinerna
<K350> Vilket verktyg anväder jag i terminalen för att använda regular expression för att läsa en vald del av en fil? t.ex : cat fil.txt | vadå <regexp>
<Umeaboy> !telegnome
<ubot2> Factoid 'telegnome' not found
<Umeaboy> ubot2: help
<ubot2> Umeaboy: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<ubot2> http://help.ubuntu.com/
<Calyp> http://mediacdn.disqus.com/uploads/users/409/8741/avatar92.jpg?1283175968
<Flygisoft> Morron
<Umeaboy> Nej, inga idioter här inte.
<Umeaboy> You said Morron. ;)
<Umeaboy> Hehehehehe
<Umeaboy> Det beror på hur man läser det.
<Umeaboy> Sorry...... Felt it coming.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Flygisoft> lol
<Barre_> andol: nope, fortfarande ingen backup
<Barre_> larsemil: lär mig inget direkt nytt....
<andol> Barre: surt
<martin__> Fan , vad binero är har blivit värdelösa
<maxjezy> godmorgon!
<kodein> fredag på dig med!
<maxjezy> kodein, skåL!
<maxjezy> jag har 4 öl som väntar!
<kodein> det har inte jag, men jag kanske kan dricka lite gammal glögg istället
<kodein> eller whisky
<amelia> *gäsp*
<kodein> fast man får väl se vad som hinns med. ska förbi paketutlämningen innan det stänger, sedan iväg på spexföreställning
<kodein> åsså måste man försöka jobba
<maxjezy> godmorgon amelia
<maxjezy> helt sjukt att jag har hunnit åka 2 mil buss, röntgen på hjärnan och kommit hem redan
<maxjezy> så här dags på morgon lixom
<antii> :O)
<antii> maxjezy: what?
<antii> maxjezy: varför gjort det+
<maxjezy> antii, jag har ju mitt illamående som de inte hittar grund till
<maxjezy> så de letar efter tumörer i hjärnan osv
<antii> maxjezy: fan vad otrevligt :/
<maxjezy> antii, japp, men skönt att ha det gjort nu iaf.
<antii> :)
<Flumbox> Känns mycket oroligt och osäkert att Ubuntu ska göra så stora förändringar som kommer att inverka mycket stort på användarnivån redan i vår. För min del så känns det jobbigast med bytet till Unity från gnome, känner också en oro med Wayland och hur mycket det ska komma att strula och krångla innan Ubuntu funkar lika bra som det gör idag?
<Flumbox> Fast Wayland kommer nog inte vara klart förrän nästa höst tidigast, det ska visst vara väldigt optimistiskt att tro dom hinner få Wayland klart till släppdatumet i oktober 2011. Men det är klart att det är den grafikmotorn som gäller i framtiden i Ubuntu, och den kommer då den kommer.
<Flumbox> Jag är en gnome människa så jag förstår redan nu att den här framtids förändringen i Ubuntu troligen inte kommer att falla mig riktigt i smaken? Jag hoppas jag har fel där!
<kodein> det är ju dock inget nytt att ubuntu håller på och är cutting/bleeding edge på det här viset, oavsett vad deras användarbas egentligen kanske tycker.
<larsemil> Flumbox: jag har ALLTID kör gnome, och jag har provkört unity en del och jag älskar det. det gör allt som gnome gör -> fast smidigare och mer effektivt
<kodein> samma sak med fedora, egentligen. till och med jämfört med rullande release-distar jag använt är de väl progressiva
<Flumbox> jag får hoppas jag börjat gilla det också
<kodein> svälj ner det med lite koolaid, så ;)
<larsemil> men jag tycker det är ganska tydligt vad ubuntu försöker göra, för en gångs skull så försöker de göra Ubuntu riktigt unikt. Det är ju en sak som fungerat väldigt bra för os X. Både gnome och kde är egentligen inget nytt på skrivbordet jämfört med Windows.
<larsemil> Om unity blir bra och fungerar bra så tror jag det kommer lyfta ubuntu rejält
<peppis_> Morn
<Flumbox> Jag tror det är grafikmotorn Wayland som kommer att lyfta Ubuntu, det gör att många fler spel hittar till Ubuntu och det gör så att fler kommer att vilja använda Ubuntu. Men jag är osäker på Wayland om det kommer att strula mycket, det gäller ju att grafikkorts tillverkarna skriver om drivrutinerna också, både ATI och nVidia var inte så pigg på att göra det, eller dom tänkte inte alls göra det då dom blev tillfrågade förr
<Flumbox> a veckan!
<martin__> Går det att sätta upp en rsync liknade funktion även via ftp?
<martin__> Jag hämtar produktbilder, tyvärr är det svårt vet vad som har är nytt och gamlat, så man måste ta allt.
 * speakman är också en gammal Gnome:are. Men efter att ha börjat kodat lite i Qt 4.7 så inser jag vilken enorm potential som GUI-dödare den har om KDE behagar nyttja alla "bells and whistles". Nu för tiden kör jag dock Xmonad under Gnome och då skiner inte Gnome igenom så värst mycket. :)
<speakman> Så Unity är alltså det som följde med UNE 10.10? Uppgraderade just häromdagen och såg då remarkabla förändringar. Animeringarna laggar så kolossalt på min NC10 att det inte går att greppa vad det egentligen är som händer när man för muspilen över ikonerna i över- eller nederkant.
<larsemil> speakman: mjo. men det är känt att den laggar och de kommer bygga den på compiz istället
<larsemil> Nafallo_: känner du njpatel?
<speakman> Compiz känns inte riktigt som en lösning på laggproblem, men men. Återstår att se hur det kommer fungera. :)
<Nafallo_> larsemil: definiera "kanner"
<larsemil> larsemil__: du träffar honom from time to time?
<larsemil> Nafallo_: han är min idol och favoritutvecklare, allt han tar i blir bra. jag är så imponerad av honom. bjud honom på en kaffe någon dag och hälsa från mig så ska jag bjuda dig nästa gång du är i närheten av sågmyra. :D
<Nafallo_> larsemil: som att det nagonsin skulle handa... :-P
<Nafallo_> larsemil: jag ser honom ungefar en gang per halvar.
<larsemil> Nafallo_: bummer
<larsemil> Nafallo_: slicka honom lite i örat då bara
<Nafallo_> o_O
<antii> Nafallo_: O_O
 * larsemil ska idag lägga beställning på fiber. änteligen
<amelia> yay! jag är lagad!
<andol> amelia: grattis, eller nåt :)
<amelia> andol: tack
<larsemil> vad betyder det amelia ? inga fler gäspningar?
<vs-hs> :O
<vs-hs> emil_s_: :O
<vs-hs> amelia: :O
<vs-hs> amelia: gz
<amelia> larsemil: nej, det betyder att mina paket får vara större än 1436 + 32 byte.
<larsemil> jaay!
<IPconfig> hello
<IPconfig> n'r jag laddar hem virualbox for jag bara massa text dokument
<vs-hs> helo
<vs-hs> lohe
<IPconfig>     * VirtualBox 3.2.10 for Linux hosts
<IPconfig> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<tnta> vbox finns ju i reposet annats
<IPconfig> vad ska man ladda ner
<IPconfig> inget funkar g;
<vs-hs> tnta: Men det är gammalt
<bobec> börjar fundera på om det är den inbyggda nätverkskontrollern som inte fungerar som den ska.. har fasen testat allt, får bara 100 Mbps :(
<tnta> aha
<IPconfig> nu har jag ladda hem virualbox
<IPconfig> far linux host
<IPconfig> men har bara massa text
<IPconfig> hur gar man da
<IPconfig> pleas....
<IPconfig> gud [rkar inte med linux
<antii> installera windows
<amelia> omg
<IPconfig> amelia
<IPconfig> vet du har man gar
<amelia> IPconfig: vadå?
<IPconfig> jag har ladda ner virualbox
<IPconfig> men n'r jag ;ppnar de ar de bara massa text
<amelia> vad är det för filtyp?
<amelia> hur öppnar du den?
<IPconfig> trycker pa den
<IPconfig> virtualbox-3.2_3.2.10-66523~Ubuntu~maverick_i386.deb
<amelia> vad är det för text då?
<amelia> är det bara massa random tecken eller står det faktiskt något? och isåfall vad står det?
<IPconfig> vanta
<IPconfig> de 'r 2 mapar
<IPconfig> control.tar
<IPconfig> och en data.tar.gz
<larsemil> IPconfig: sudo dpkg -i virtualbox-3.2_3.2.10-66523~Ubuntu~maverick_i386.deb
<amelia> ok.. men är det ett paket måste du installera det..
<amelia> gör som larsemil säger.
<larsemil> tänk om alla alltid gjorde det.
<amelia> hehe, då hade det gått illa. :P
<IPconfig> pkg: error processing virtualbox-3.2 (--install):  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured Errors were encountered while processing:  virtualbox-3.2
<larsemil> IPconfig: då får du installera dependenciesarna då
<IPconfig> hur gar man da
<amelia> finns i virtualbox i apt-get?
<larsemil> sudo apt-get install -f om du har tur
<IPconfig> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS ("Hardy Heron") i386 | AMD64
<larsemil> IPconfig: skaffa ett nyare ubuntu istället
<IPconfig> man vad ska jag ta
<larsemil> alldeles nyss var klockan 2010-11-12 13:14:15
<larsemil> IPconfig: 10.10?
<IPconfig> amd eller i386
<amelia> IPconfig: körde inte du debian?
<IPconfig> ar sa farvirad
<IPconfig> hur tittar man de da
<amelia> du är inte ensam..
<larsemil> amelia: nej han kör hardy
<larsemil> amelia: jag fick honom att köra en cat /etc/lsb-release en gång
<amelia> larsemil: jaha.. tyckte ha sa debian sist..
<amelia> ah
<larsemil> amelia: han gjorde det. sen sa han ubuntu. sen sa han backtrack 4
<amelia> lol
<IPconfig> larsmil den senaste coden du gav mig
<larsemil> IPconfig: ja?
<IPconfig> vad gar den
<larsemil> kollar om den kan fixa de problem som är
<IPconfig> den rablar up massa text
<IPconfig> Setting up libc-dev-bin (2.11.1-0ubuntu7.1) ... Setting up libc6-dev (2.11.1-0ubuntu7.1) ... Setting up libc6-i686 (2.11.1-0ubuntu7.1) ...
<IPconfig>  Processing triggers for libc-bin ... ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<larsemil> oj. ldconfig? det var kanske inte.. aja det blir nog bra
<IPconfig> va
<IPconfig> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu DISTRIB_RELEASE=8.10 DISTRIB_CODENAME=intrepid DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 8.10"
<IPconfig> larsmil
<larsemil> det finns ingen user här som heter så
<kodein> larsmil doesn't live here anymore
<IPconfig> .
<IPconfig> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<IPconfig> vilken skulle passa mig
<kodein> svårbesvarat utan att veta dina behov
<IPconfig> han vet
<kodein> larsmil?
<larsemil> kodein: 0/
<IPconfig> eh
<larsemil> kodein: nu fick du mig att skratta så högt att katten blev rädd
<kodein> stackars katt
<IPconfig> im sad
<larsemil> IPconfig: Debian-based Linux distributions
<larsemil> Add one of the following lines according to your distribution to your /etc/apt/sources.list:
<larsemil> deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian intrepid non-free
<larsemil> wget -q http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/oracle_vbox.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<larsemil> sudo apt-get update
<larsemil> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-3.2
 * larsemil är dutti. larsemil kan läsa på en sida. larsemil klad hest
<IPconfig> har gjort de men funkar inte
<kodein> ett enfaldigt leve för larsemil. han leve, hurra!
<larsemil> IPconfig: jo det fungerar. jag lovar att det fungerar. för du har väl inte skrivit deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian intrepid non-free i terminalen?
<larsemil> kodein: erkänn mitt tålamod är ganska bra så länge jag får lägga in lite sarkasm
<kodein> jo
<IPconfig> Package virtualbox-3.2 is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package virtualbox-3.2 has no installation candidate
<IPconfig> ........
<larsemil> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-<TRYCK-TAB>
<IPconfig> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done Package virtualbox is a virtual package provided by:   virtualbox-ose 2.0.4-dfsg-0ubuntu1 You should explicitly select one to install. E: Package virtualbox has no installation candidate
<larsemil> du gör inte som jag säger
<larsemil> nu orkar jag inget mer. måste jobba
<IPconfig> jag inte heller
<coobra> hahah
<IPconfig> jag arkar inte heller
<coobra> IPconfig: rm -rf root/
<coobra> IPconfig: instalera windows
<amelia> coobra: det hjälper väl inget lixom..
<amelia> rm -rf /bin
<coobra> amelia:  :p
<amelia> det är lösningen!
<coobra> haha
<coobra> jo
<coobra> :D
<coobra> amelia: <3
<IPconfig> va
<larsemil> de bara idiotar sig
<coobra> vadå va ?
<kodein> finns ju folk som raderar allt under /etc av misstag...
<kodein> på mailservrar.
<coobra> :D
<IPconfig> ...
<coobra> dot dot dot
<amelia> eller om man vill göra det lite mer avancerat foo=/bin/ls; for i in `ls /bin`; do mv $foo $i; done;
<kodein> coobra: graphviz?
<coobra> huh ?
<coobra> ja e arg
<IPconfig> wine funkar ganska bra
<IPconfig> men har mer windows program som inte wine kan klara av
<larsemil> kodein: jag har lyckats byta rättighet på massa mailfiler. det gillades inte. det behövde vara exakt. tog några dagar att lista ut det
<kodein> larsemil: ja, det kan vara jäkligt kinkigt ibland
<kodein> coobra: dot är ju efternamnet på filer som graphviz omvandlar till fina grafer
<coobra> jaha
<coobra> heheh
<coobra> http://www.graphviz.org/Gallery/directed/unix.html
<coobra> :D
<coobra> lite historia
<amelia> nu skulle det vara rätt gött att gå hem..
<vs-hs> amelia: indeed
 * Terp är hemma
<Terp> :)
<amelia> man borde gå ner på 80% och vara ledig på fredagar.
<swedala> skaffa dig kids, så har du semester i något år :P
<amelia> hahaha, jag tycker det har lite väl långvariga konsekvenser och det är väl inte vad jag skulle kalla semester heller.
<amelia> jag jobbar gärna, men helt inte på fredagar.
<swedala> allt är väl bättre än it-jobb :P
<amelia> knappast
<amelia> it-jobb > ungar
<swedala> hehe
<swedala> jag jobbar hellre än att städa hemma
<antii> swedala: tjena
<swedala> antii: afton
<maxjezy> la la la la..
<maxjezy> godmorgon!
<kodein> LALALALALAALAAAAA
<kodein> 40 minuter kvar att jobbaaaa
<Philip5> maxjezy: var du iväg då?
<maxjezy> Philip5, japp
<Philip5> det var inte så illa som du var orolig för va?
<maxjezy> Philip5, värre
<maxjezy> jag trodde jag skulle avlida
<Philip5> ballt :D
<Philip5> men de hittade iaf nått där inne
<maxjezy> gå upp 6 på morgon var hårdare än ja trodde
<Philip5> du var väl orolig för att de skulle säga att det var tomt
<kodein> skulle ju vara illa om röntgenmaskinen hade ihjäl en innan det man kanske har gör det
<Philip5> ja gå upp tidigt kan vara värre än döden ibland
<maxjezy> nu känner jag mig helt "bäng" i skallen
<maxjezy> har gjort det hela dagen
<Philip5> det är nog för att du gått upp tidigt och varit stressad
<maxjezy> ja, sovit skitdåligt
<maxjezy> somnade om vid 9 tiden i morse
<maxjezy> tjejen har tvättat och städat och sånt
<maxjezy> snart kommer morsan med barnvagn
<Philip5> vilket var värst? åka buss ditt eller hem?
<maxjezy> hem, det var biljettkontroll då
<Philip5> så du åkte dit?
<maxjezy> vilket kändes helt cp sådär tidigt på morgon
<maxjezy> nej, vi hade ju självklart biljetter som var giltliga
<Philip5> vi? så du behövde inte åka själv iaf
<maxjezy> tjejen åkte med mig dit
<maxjezy> kände att jag inte skulle komma upp utan hennes hjälp
<Philip5> aha, så du hade någon som kunde bära dig om du svimmade
<maxjezy> japp :)
<Philip5> eller någon som kunde säga till dig vilken jäkla mus du är när du fegade
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> nej, hon hade skitit på sig själv
<maxjezy> om hon gjort samma grej
<maxjezy> men jag slapp ju intravenöst
<maxjezy> så de va soft :)
<Philip5> fick du dricka istället?
<Philip5> eller helt utan?
<antii> maxjezy: hej
<maxjezy> helt utan
<maxjezy> tjena antiii
<Philip5> tråkigt
<antii> :)
<Philip5> fast är du inte rädd att bli avslöjad nu då?
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> dom har nog bilderna till personalfesten ikväll
<Philip5> hur de kommer se att din hjäna är veckad i form av ett mönster som bilder siffrorna 666 :O
<maxjezy> 666
<maxjezy> 999
<maxjezy> sådär ser det nog ut
<maxjezy> 999
<maxjezy> 666
<Philip5> typ
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad får du på farsdag i år då?
<Philip5> du ingår väl i den skaran nu??
<Philip5> woohooo! mr kde is in da house! :D
<Philip5> bbl
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Nafallo> amelia: vad händer... du slutade gäspa ett bra tag, men har börjat igen?
<Nafallo> http://warpdrive.se/2609
<amelia> Nafallo: hoho
<amelia> Nafallo: här händer inget särskillt. det är nog bara du som inte sett mina gäspningar
<amelia> wb bamsefar
<bamsefar> amelia: Thanks babe!
<amelia> bamsefar: jag försökte prata med dig irl för en stund sedan, bara så du vet..
<bamsefar> amelia: Jaha
<andol> bamsefar, amelia: Fint att ni ändå lyckas få kontakt via irc :P
<Nafallo> haha
<InitMass> Jag ändrade inställningen för Bridge/Router i min router och nu kommer jag inte åt den på 192.168.0.1 som jag gjorde tidigare. Nån som vet hur jag ska få kontakt med grunkan igen?
<Trullo> ändrade du ip?
<InitMass> Trullo, nej inte medvetet iaf. Jag ändrade bara från router till bridge mode
<EAG> finns det inte någon resetknapp?
<InitMass> EAG, det gör det nog men jag vill inte nollställa alla inställningar jag gjort
<R2D21> Och en Extern Hdd med USB3.0 bör leverera ca MB?
<madbear> vem hjälper mig med en skaparfil tro?
<Philip5> madbear: vad är det?
<andol> madbear: Makefile?
<madbear> japp :D!
<madbear> det är för LaTeX dokument ... återkommer :P
<khem_> tjossan
<khem_> :)
<khem_> nån här som har bra pejl på KVM?
<corespeedxxx> virtualisering, eller hårdvara?
<khem_> virtualiserng ;)
<khem_> hur jag än vrider och vänder på det får jag inte bridge gränssnittet att ansluta mot IT-snöret
<corespeedxxx> khem_: hehe, jag har koll på burkarna och sladdarna iaf...  inte provat kvm-virtualiseringen..
<khem_> oki
<madbear> fuskade till det i makefilen lite .. orkade inte lägga beroenden för att köra bibtex och makeindex.. använde && :P
<R2D21> tittade på företagets Vmware lösning i dag.
<corespeedxxx> R2D21: berätta mer, nyfiken.
<Philip5> R2D21: var det skoj? :)
<R2D21> Femtiotalet windows2003 server kördes på Fyra fysiska Linuxburkar...
<corespeedxxx> R2D21: då behöver man bra diskar
<corespeedxxx> R2D21: många servers
<R2D21> Eller enligt wikipedia så är det en ESX kernel
<corespeedxxx> ok
<corespeedxxx> R2D21: nöjd/missnöjd. vad var anledningen till översyn?
<R2D21> corespeedxxx, Jo det är ett san installerat. Tyvär så äter de disk då lastbilarna tömmer skrotkontainern på utsidan av fabriken.
<corespeedxxx> R2D21: vibrationer?
<R2D21> corespeedxxx, Ja de är asnöjda på IT avd.
<corespeedxxx> R2D21: kan jag inte tänka mig =)
<corespeedxxx> R2D21: får mig att tänka på denna:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDacjrSCeq4
<R2D21> corespeedxxx, hehe ja här bor man på lerbotten så skakningar i marken går långt.
<corespeedxxx> R2D21: jag vill verkligen ha det programmet han har i videon... men inte oljudet =)
<corespeedxxx> R2D21: hammarbysjöstad?  malmö?
<R2D21> corespeedxxx, Ja de låter rätt rejält nej  jag bor på slätterna söder om Värnen.
<corespeedxxx> I see
<corespeedxxx> jag önskar att ssd höll bra och gick att lita på..  inget oljud och mekanik
<EAG> varför flyttar ni inte på 1) containrarna 2)SAN:et?
<R2D21> EAG, 1+2 Finns ingen annan plats. (än) Problemet uppkom först då sanet installerades. Serverrummet står på fjädrar men inte hjälpte det :-(
<EAG> intressant att det är så känsligt
<R2D21> Vad kan prestandan vara på en extern Hdd med USB 3. Lyckades trycka ner ca30 mb/s med min dator som har usb2
<R2D21> EAG, Nån trodde att det var att diskarna står på höjden?
<corespeedxxx> R2D21: borde bero på cpu, samt disk hastighet. vanliga sata är inte så snabba idag. max 70MB/sec, kopplat på mobo
<corespeedxxx> R2D21: och även kontrollerchippet som konverterar sata till usb3
<EAG> R2D21: det måste ju rimligtvis finnas mängder med studier som visar om det spelat nån roll tidigare
<R2D21> corespeedxxx, Jag har en rejäl maskin med 2 st raidade diskar inne med W7 och ett speciellt PCI-e kort som har två usb3 uttag.  Dock tycker jag min egna dator med ubuntu, enkel hdd, ext4 och usb2 kopierar till/från denna externa disk med samma hastighet.
<Diffen2> Tjenare. Jag har en server som håller config filer till diverse enheter. Enheten ansluter via http för att plocka konfig. Jag undrar om det finns något sätt att ha dessa online hela tiden utan att låta vem som helst komma åt dom. Det går inte att köra tftp. Idag lägger jag ut dom och tar bort dom efter 10 minuter. Hade varit intressant om man kan tillåta endast via mac adress eller något sådant, typ att man får tanka hem f
<Diffen2> ilen om det är korrekt macadress eller sådant.
<zxspectrum> hej
<R2D21> EAG, Se mitt inlägg innan. Jag gör ett prestanda test i diskverktygsprogrammet nu.
<amelia> hej zxspectrum
<amelia> zxspectrum: ska vi leka lite?
<R2D21> Genomsnittlig läsfrekvens: 36Mb/s
<zxspectrum> yes
<amelia> zxspectrum: ska bara hitta rätt loggar, hang on!
<R2D21> Kvällens linuxmeck musik:  spotify:track:3hzfcesO5yZDIYEZ2Op9pt
<amelia> zxspectrum: du kan få skicka din ip till mig i query
<zxspectrum> query?
<zxspectrum> jag skickar pm i forumet
<amelia> zxspectrum: query är privat på irc. /query eller /msg båda funkar, men lite olika.
<amelia> kollar forumet.
<zxspectrum> done
<amelia> zxspectrum: ok. nu kan du börja surfa runt lite och försöka posta en kommentar
<zxspectrum> ok
<amelia> så får vi se om jag hinner med loggarna. :P
<zxspectrum> nu försöker den posta
<amelia> hmm, din webbläsare försöker läsa foss-länkarna..
<zxspectrum> skumt
<amelia> ja..
<amelia> har du clear:at all browsercache?
<zxspectrum> gjorde det häromdagen men gör det igen
<emil_s_> ZX, vad kör du för Ubuntu version/webbläsare? Tänket att jag kan ju sätta upp ett likadant system här, sen kan man ju köra tcpdump på servern, och se om det är nån skillnad
<amelia> clear:a allt om du kan, cookies och hela baletten.
<amelia> zxspectrum: finns det någon cache eller proxy i din router?
<zxspectrum> jag har nu rensat cookies och allt annat i firefox nu
<amelia> zxspectrum: prova lite igen då så får vi se vad som händer.
<zxspectrum> vet inte om det finns cache eller proxy i routern ....är inne där nu och kollar
<zxspectrum> försöker posta nu
<amelia> nu fick jag helt andra loggar när den försöker posta iaf.
<zxspectrum> @emil.s
<zxspectrum> ubuntuversion: 10.10
<zxspectrum> firefox: 3.6.12
<zxspectrum> verkar denna logg lite rimligare?
<amelia> ja. den står inte och hänger på foss-länkarna iaf.
<amelia> du råkar inte ha firebug installerat och lite koll på hur det fungerar?
<zxspectrum> nej
<amelia> ok, kan du installera firebug, det är ett plugin till firefox? så ska jag försöka förklara hur du använder det.
<zxspectrum> antar att det är paketet xul-ext-firebug?
<amelia> det kan nog stämma.
<zxspectrum> done
<amelia> zxspectrum: hmm, en sak först.
<amelia> zxspectrum: om du går in under kontrollpanelen på forumet, sedan Inställningar och välja temat Serenity Purple istället?
<zxspectrum> bytt nu ....kunde inte posta inlägg
<amelia> ok.
<amelia> var en chansning.
<amelia> såg att du körde ett annat tema än nästan alla andra.
<zxspectrum> har även försökt med silver förut
<amelia> ah
<amelia> men ok, firebug då.
<amelia> tror du måste starta om firefox innan den börjar funka.
<zxspectrum> nu ser jag firebug i verktygsmenyn
<amelia> sen kommer du ha en lite insekt längst ner i höger hörn, klicka på den.
<zxspectrum> just det, F12 verkar gå bra också
<amelia> i menyn där välj Net
<amelia> och medan du har den öppen försöker du posta.
<amelia> det kommer lägga massa grejjer där, jag vill veta vilken den stannar på.
<emil_s> amelia: Dock så bör det inte vara några problem med ZX webbläsare, då det funkade fint när han tunnlade via min server. Eller du kanske har nån annan strategi? :)
<amelia> emil_s: ja.. hittills har jag inte sagt något om hans webbläsare vad jag vet. jag har följt tråden..
<amelia> emil_s: jag vill veta vilket GET (eller POST) anrop den hänger sig på.
<emil_s> Ah, okok. Skulle bara kolla :)
<zxspectrum> däremot ser jag inte att det fylls på med något
<amelia> zxspectrum: ingenting alls+
<amelia> ?
<zxspectrum> nope
<amelia> är All markerat på raden under menyn?
<R2D21> Nu blev det bättre fart på grejjerna. Win/ måste boota med externa disken inkopplad på USB3 Kortet för att det skall fungera...
<amelia> zxspectrum: om du klickar på den lilla pilen bredvid Net, står den på Enabled då?
<zxspectrum> nej, nu gör den det
<amelia> kalas. prova igen då. :)
<zxspectrum> vilken flik ska jag stå under när jag testar?
<amelia> Net och med All markerat
<maxjezy> yjr
<amelia> du ska ha en rad överst där det står URL Status Domain Size Timeline
<amelia> sen borde det dyka upp massa GET blabla där under och en kod under status. den ska vara 200 OK är den något annat vill jag veta eller om det i timeline står att det tar lång tid.
<zxspectrum> 200 OK under Status
<zxspectrum> timeline 460 ms
<amelia> får du bara upp en?
<zxspectrum> ja
<amelia> vilken fil är det? GET posting.php ?
<zxspectrum> "1 begäran"
<zxspectrum> ja
<amelia> hmm. och sen händer inget mer?
<zxspectrum> nej
<zxspectrum> firefox jobbar på fortfarande med mitt inläggsförsök men det är heldött i firebug
<amelia> ok. strange.
<amelia> jag får 302 Found på posting.php och sedan 200 OK på viewtopic.php
<zxspectrum> aha, här har jag något annat
<zxspectrum> fick en GET _utm.gif också
<zxspectrum> google-analytics.com
<amelia> ah, den får jag sist.
<amelia> har två requests mellan den och posting.php
<zxspectrum> skumt
<amelia> hmm, står det POST posting.php eller GET posting.php på första?
<amelia> och om du klickar på + där, kan du klistra in det som står där i pastebin?
<zxspectrum> GET posting.php
<amelia> ok, det är ju fel..
<amelia> tror jag iaf.
<amelia> jag har POST posting.php och det borde vara det logiska.
<zxspectrum> nu har jag en POST posting.php också
<zxspectrum> tidslinjen är på 5m 23s
<amelia> hmm, som du beskriver så får jag när jag ska posta, när jag trycker på Skicka får jag en POST posting.php
<amelia> ok. vad har POST posting.php för status?
<zxspectrum> 200 OK
<zxspectrum> storlek: ?
<amelia> men ta POST posting.php och skicka den output som finns under + på pastebin eller som pm på forumet.
<zxspectrum> ok, pm:ar
<amelia> det är lite spännande att du kan skicka PM men inte poster..
<zxspectrum> done
<zxspectrum> jag kan inte skicka pm heller .....är tvungen att skicka mail till mig själv och sen öppna mailet från win7 för att sen posta pm:et där
<amelia> ah.. hmm
<amelia> då är det ju en annan femma...
<amelia> men hmm... när du kör från linux så skickar du aldrig några POST
<zxspectrum> jobbat mest i ubuntu nu .....är bara när jag MÅSTE skriva något i forumet som jag får ta till win7
<zxspectrum> har en laptop jämte mig
<amelia> ah. kollar hela tiden på dina loggar..
<amelia> ser att det inte kommer fram några POST till servern från Ubuntu, men de kommer fram fint från Windows
<zxspectrum> förutom mina pm till dig så sista gången jag postade något i forumet var kl. 20:34
<IPconfig> vad heter de programet som mac har gjort för att se på film online
<IPconfig> ??
<zxspectrum> kanske dumt att pm:a via forumet om man nu ska kolla problemet där
<amelia> ingen fara.
<amelia> jag ser vilken som är windows och vilken som är Ubuntu
<zxspectrum> när du postar något i forumet, kommer POST posting.php upp med en gång i firebug då?
<amelia> ja
<zxspectrum> för mig tar det säkert en 5 minuter .....antagligen innan den lägger av
<IPconfig> har nån provat  NST13
<amelia> zxspectrum: hmm, det saknas delar av din cookie.
<amelia> den klipper den mitt i..
<zxspectrum> hmm?!? ....skumt
<amelia> det är skumt.
<amelia> vad var det för router du hade?
<zxspectrum> netgear cg3100
<amelia> *läsa lite manual*
<larslj> vad händer med ubuntu-se.org? nätverksproblem?
<amelia> larslj: ?
<amelia> larslj: menar du det vi pratar om eller något annat?
<zxspectrum> 6 personer inklusive mig kan inte posta inlägg eller skicka pm på ubuntu-se.org
<larslj> vet inte, backupen har slutat att fungera
<amelia> larslj: det får du prata med Barre_ om tror jag.
<larslj> jo, han hade visst pratat med Nafallo tror jag...
<larslj> jag får väldigt mycket "TCP Retransmission" i Wireshark, det kan inte vara bra
<amelia> zxspectrum: kan du hoppa in på routern och kolla under Content Filtering -> Services ?
<amelia> zxspectrum: vilka grejjer är påslagna?
<zxspectrum> ska kolla
<zxspectrum> dom fyra första alternativen är ibockade ....resten urbockade
<amelia> zxspectrum: Firewall Features, Ipsec PassThrough, PPTP PassThrough och Multicast?
<amelia> Inget under Web Features?
<zxspectrum> nej
<amelia> prova utan firewall features en gång.
<amelia> och kolla gärna Eventloggen under Maintenance -> Event Log och se om där finns någon ledtråd.
<zxspectrum> det fungerar att posta när jag tar bort brandväggen
<amelia> ok, då har vi hittat problemet till viss del.
<amelia> frågan är bara varför i h*lvete den blockar det där..
<zxspectrum> ja, konstigt
<amelia> skulle nog behövas lite mer avancerad felsökning av någon som är duktig på tcp och vet hur det där fungera för att ta reda på det.
<zxspectrum> hur kommer jag in i brandväggen igen?!?
<zxspectrum> måste jag byta mitt ip-nummer till 192.168.0.x?
<amelia> huh?
<zxspectrum> förut kunde jag skriva 192.168.0.1 i adressfältet i firefox för att komma in i routern men när jag nu har annat ip-nummer så fungerar inte det
<amelia> vad har du för ip-nummer nu?
<zxspectrum> jag har mitt dynamiska comhem-ipnummer
<amelia> på din dator?
<zxspectrum> ja
<zxspectrum> när jag kör ifconfig så står det där
<amelia> hmm, wtf? hade du ändrat något annat tidigare?
<zxspectrum> stängde av NAT
<amelia> aaah
<amelia> det förklarar saken.
<amelia> då får du byta IP till 192.168.0.2 eller något sånt.
<zxspectrum> ok
<khem_> tjossan amelia
<amelia> hej khem_
<amelia> khem_: hur går pluggandet?
<khem_> XEN och Python bråkar som fan, http://pastebin.com/LHXE2pVe säger det här er något?
<khem_> amelia: nja sådär. försöker bli färdig nu i helgen
<amelia> khem_: hört något om jobbet?
<khem_> amelia: japp intervju bokad tills Onsdag :)
<khem_> har knappt kunnat sova om nätterna för att jag tänker på de där jobbet =)
<amelia> khem_: är du säker på att disken ska vara 400 gig?
<dagon_> jobb... den som ändå var så lyckligt lottad
<amelia> khem_: finns det plats till det på /vm01/ ?
<khem_> amelia: japp, jag provade att göra ett test vm på 1gb direkt efter
<amelia> strange
<khem_> så felet uppstår när den ska börja fråga om nätverk
<amelia> du får nog kolla koden för att förstå det där.
<khem_> trots att xen (antagligen i detta steg) har initierat en brygga, konfigurerat mina interfaces osv
<khem_> jo
<khem_> hur går det för dig då, amleia? :)
<khem_> amelia menar jag såklart =)
<amelia> khem_: det går väl ok.. försöker felsöka skumma fel på forumet.
<khem_> oki =)
<larslj> Nafallo: är du här?
<amelia> zxspectrum: gick det bra?
<zxspectrum> jag kom tillbaks till slut
<amelia> zxspectrum: kör du med NAT nu? fungerar det att posta då?
<zxspectrum> jag har NAT nu men det går inte att posta
<amelia> ok. misstänkte det.
<amelia> av någon anledning går det jättebra utan NAT, men med NAT flippar det ur.
<zxspectrum> kommit ett steg närmre i alla fall
<amelia> vad har du för inställningar för NAT? bara på och av eller fler grejjer? isåfall vad och hur ser din conf ut?
<amelia> jag menar, de flesta kör ju NAT.. inkl jag och det funkar för mig.
<amelia> fan vad irriterande. önskar nästan att jag kunde åka hem till någon av er och felsöka på plats. :P
<zxspectrum> fanns bara på och av med NAT
<amelia> ok
<Philip5> maxjezy: händer ikväll då? får du flashbacks från morgonen!?!? :P
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> Philip5, näe då, jag softar bara
<Philip5> aha
<maxjezy> kikat på tuben en bra stund
<maxjezy> ladda för morgondagens jobbpass
<Philip5> latjo
<Philip5> och drömmer om alla datorer som du ska få i present på söndag
<swedala> fars dag presenter?
<Philip5> umm
<maxjezy> :)
<antii> hej
<Nafallo> larslj: hej
<amelia> zxspectrum: jag har nog slut på idéer för idag, börjar bli riktigt trött.
<ah-berg> Vilka videos är i webm på youtube? har aktiverat http://www.youtube.com/html5  men alla filmer är ändå flas :(
<ah-berg> kör opera
<andol> ah-berg: På sidan du nämner kan man bland annat läsa "Om du vill söka efter tillgängliga videoklipp med WebM-format kan du använda de avancerade sökalternativen (eller bara lägga till &webm=1 i en sökadress)". Är det något du prövat?
<ah-berg> andol,  testat men verka inte funka eller så har jag fattat fel
<andol> ah-berg: Verkar fungera för mig. Det jag gör är att först göra en godtycklig sökning i den vanliga sökrutan. Därefter klickar jag på "Sökalternativ", varpå jag kan välja WebM i kolumnen längst till höger.
<ah-berg> hmm verkar som opera spelar flash i alla fall :/
<andol> ah-berg: http://halleck.arrakis.se/~andreas/tmp/youtube_webm.png
<andol> ah-berg: Vilken version utav Opera är det du har installerat?
<ah-berg> haha glöm det råka testa i fx när jag trodde jag startart om opera :P
<andol> ah-berg: Det var väl dumt gjort? :P
<ah-berg> ja man ska inte ha två webbläsare uppe  samtidigt man blandar bara ihop dem :o
<Nafallo> hahahaha
#ubuntu-se 2010-11-13
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> Hur var det man sökte ett paket med boten?
<Umeaboy> ubot2 visar inte något exempel.
<ubot2> Umeaboy: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Umeaboy> Yes, I know.
<Philip5> !digikam
<ubot2> Factoid 'digikam' not found
<Philip5> hepp
<virtuald> ubot2: search mamma
<ubot2> virtuald: There were no matching configuration variables.
<ubot2> None found
<virtuald> hepp
<Philip5> :P
<virtuald> ubot2: find mamma
<ubot2> virtuald: Please use http://packages.ubuntu.com/ to search for files
<virtuald> o.o
<Umeaboy> Jo, jag vet att man kan använda packages.ubuntu.com, men jag tänkte med boten, virtuald.
<virtuald> ubot2: därför svarade jag inte
<ubot2> virtuald: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<virtuald> oj, umeaboy menade jag så klart nu
<Umeaboy> Aha.
<Umeaboy> Okej.
<dagon_> sover ni era slashasar?
<virtuald> nej, men jag är för trött för att snacka med dig
<dagon_> bah
<dagon_> leka med ubot2 kan du men inte prata med mig :(
<virtuald> ja
<Umeaboy> virtuald: Tycker du om kylning till tekniska saker?
<Umeaboy> Ja eller nej uppskattas som svar.
<virtuald> ja, det är bättre än att de bränns sönder :)
<Umeaboy> Kolla in detta då.
<Umeaboy> http://madmodders.se/moddningar/router/index.html
<Umeaboy> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Umeaboy> http://madmodders.se/moddningar/fanduct/index.html
<Umeaboy> För fläkt.
<virtuald> orka
<Umeaboy> Bra idé som fungerar iaf.
<dagon_> lol på fläkten på dlinken
<Umeaboy> Ja, det fungerar ju.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<dagon_> släng dlinken och köp en bra router säger jag
<Umeaboy> Ja, men för de som har en budget att hålla sig till.
<dagon_> man kan nog lägga 500kr på en linksys
<dagon_> http://madmodders.se/moddningar/ljusbord/index.html <- den gillade jag dock
<Umeaboy> Jag gillar http://madmodders.se/moddningar/runtrinn/index.html
<dagon_> mjo, den var lite småhäftig
<StefanB-sv> gomorron, någon vaken?
<StefanB-sv> jag har gjort en jämförelse med tcpdump mellan vad som händer om jag klickar på "Visa alla nya" och "Visa nya", jag har klistrat in den på http://pastebin.com/tCaax2bZ
<Forcevision> Hallåjsan
<StefanB-sv> jag tänkte skicka pm till dig amelia, men det funkar inte heller
<peppis_> Morn
<Forcevision> Morning
<Forcevision> Någon som har kollat på ff 4 ?
<peppis_> Ta och fixa med sin iphone, så man får musik mm igen
<chees> hur install man tar.gz
<chees> när det gäller drivers till tex nic
<dagon_> god morgon kanalen!
<peppis_> dagon_: morn
<maxjezy> ja ställer om klockan till 09.55 så jag får sova lite till. bussen går inte föräns kvart över 10 idag !
<dagon_> :)
<antii> maxjezy: tjohoho
<lexzuz> Tjenare
<lexzuz> Hallå är de någon som fått spotify o funkar genom terminal på linux mint?
<cahoot> dvs utan spotifys gui?
<lexzuz> va?
<cahoot> ja vad menar du med 'genom terminal' ?
<lexzuz> startar terminal o ska installera spotify
<lexzuz> men fattar noll
<lexzuz> står på deras hemsida vilka kommandon man ska använda o skit
<cahoot> ok instruktionerna funkar på såväl debian som ubu - mint vet jag inget om
<coobra> mint har egen kanal
<coobra> #mintlinux
<lexzuz> ett bra chatt program till msn?
<coobra> pidgin
<coobra> lexzuz:  liger i menyn under internet
<dagon_> amelia!
<peppis_> Någon som vet hur man får över sina kontakter från Gmail till iphone?
<einand> peppis_: exchange synk är väl bäst
<peppis_> einand: jo, men kommer inte ihåg hur man gör
<einand> peppis_: läs manualen till din telefon då
<einand> servern hos google är m.google.com eller om det var m.gmail.com
<peppis_> einand: tror inte de står
<einand> peppis_: klart det gör
<peppis_> ska leta fram den då
<einand> har du en gammal telefon, så måste väl uppdateringne så på apples websida
<peppis_> einand: tele kom från rep igrå, så måste ställa in de igen
<einand> ok
<einand> vad var paj?
<peppis_> einand: bilderna vart en svart ruta
<einand> peppis_:ok
<peppis_> einand: mm, men får inte de att funka
<einand> peppis_: vet tyvär inte mer än så :(
<peppis_> einand: tack ändå
<einand> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article8118113.ab
<einand> sjukt
<einand> har AB inget vettigare att skriva om
<einand> rätt fassinerad över att material kostnaden att förpackad den inte är högre
<gorgo> jobbiga peer, hehe
<cHarNe2> behöver man minne för att BIOS ska gå igång?
<guest___> hello...
<guest___> anyone out there
<guest___> ?
<cHarNe2> ahh
<gorgo> hej
<gorgo> utan minne så postar inte datorn
<antii> haj gorgo
<gorgo> gör du?
<antii> androidar
<antii> sj
<gorgo> jobbar'
<antii> :)
<antii> skoj?
<Nafallo> hmm. minnespriserna sjunker for tillfallet ser det ut som
 * Nafallo gillar den trenden
<gorgo> antii, jo det e rätt ok
<antii> gorgo: :)
<gorgo> :D
<cHarNe2> gorgo: postar?
<gorgo> startar, går förbi post(bios), man brukar få höra lite pip från mb om inga minnen är installerade
<cHarNe2> ok, tror att jag har fel minne isatta
<ewook_> POST - power on self test :)
<ewook_> test exempel - finns det minne?
<dagon_> älskar att kunna sätta en splash så man slipper se POST
 * Nafallo tycker battre om nar splash ar del av post :-P
<Nafallo> i.e. HP G6+
<dagon_> http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=517988 <- det köpte jag härförleden
<Nafallo> orka klicka lankar...
<dagon_> 729:- för 4GB är helt klart godkänt
<dagon_> Crucial DDR3 1333MHz 4GB, CL9
<dagon_> Non-ECC, 1.5V, 512Meg x 64, 240pin
<dagon_> se så lätt jag gör det för dig Nafallo ;)
<Nafallo> eeew. Non-ECC :-P
<dagon_> mjo men så matchar det ramen som redan satt i
 * Nafallo gillar Crucial
<Nafallo> hmm. minnena jag kollar pa ar dubbla det priset :-)
<Nafallo> Reg. ECC dock.
<dagon_> har inte riktigt greppat det här med ECC
<Clone211> hej.....nån som är bra på ftp problem här? kan inte koppla mot min server när jag använder linux men windows funkar fint.....nån som vet vad som kan vara felet?
<dagon_> Clone211; vad kör du för ftp-server?
<Clone211> det är en Qnap NAS....proFTPd
<amelia> Clone211: har förmodligen med active/passiv och/eller ascii/binary inställnignar att göra. kolla på dem och prova lite olika kombinationer.
<Clone211> amelia>jag körde pftp <url><port> loga in och test 'ls' då får jag "no route to host" ?
<PontusOhman> Ingen här inne som kör joomla, jFusuion ihop med phpbb3?
<dagon_> amelia; fr33r1d3 har skrivit pres nu :)
<dagon_> så red hat 6 är ute
<dagon_> eller RHEL 6 om vi ska vara korrekta
<derfian> dagon_: jepp, hade inte väntat mig den förrän december.
<dagon_> inte så farligt dyr heller
<dagon_> $49 för desktop versionen
<dagon_> det tar emot att skaffa den piratad
<derfian> Man piratar inte RHEL.. man kör CentOS.
<derfian> CentOS 6 borde vara ute om ett par veckor
<dagon_> får vänta tills dess då
<dagon_> köra fräsch install
<derfian> men jag skulle personligen hellre köra fedora som desktop än rhel
<dagon_> helt klart
<dagon_> rhel är bara intressant för mig eftersom jag började min linuxhistoria med någon väldigt tidig red hat :)
<derfian> RHEL är den enda enterprisedisten som har halvvettigt stöd för multilib
<dagon_> den red hat versionen jag körde från början hade typ 16 färger eller nåt
<dagon_> lila bakgrund, svart menybar där uppe
<dagon_> väldigt basic
<gorgo> kör ni fedora?
<dagon_> jag kör på en maskin
<derfian> gorgo: ja.
<gorgo> funkar bar?
<gorgo> bra
<derfian> absolut
<dagon_> helt klart
<dagon_> fedora + fluxbox är ju en dröm
<dagon_> eller ja, vilken dist som helst + fluxbox är en dröm
<dagon_> hmm, längesen jag körde slackware nu kom jag på
<dagon_> senaste var 10an tror jag
<gorgo> openbox brukar jag använda när jag kör *box
<dagon_> fluxbox är så mycket enklare att confa
<dagon_> en dist jag aldrig tänker köra: gentoo
<antii> dagon_: bra val
 * derfian gör gentoo
<derfian> er, kör
<antii> haxer du är!
<K350> Var i Evolution ställer man in så man slipper preview och kan öppna mailen i ett separat fönster?
<antii> ubuntu-server
<K350> hittar inte i preferenses där...någon?
<derfian> K350: du kan väl bara ta tag i listen ovanför eller på sidan om meddelandefönstret och dra ner den till botten/höger av skärmen (beroende på om du kör två- eller trekolumnslayout)
<K350> derfian: Ah, förstår. Jag tänkte att det som i outlook och thunderbird fanns en möjlighet att helt ta bort preview läget.
<derfian> K350: Det var ett tag sedan jag använde evolution så jag minns inte exakt om det finns en sån funktion.
<K350> derfian: Aha, well, jag prövar med ditt förslag tills vidare. Tack!:-)
<gorgo> gentoo e fint
<antii> leker med fedora i vmware nu
<dagon_> derfian; hur många timmar tog det dig att ha ett färdigt system? (med X och allt)
<dagon_> gentoo då
<Nafallo> forsta gangen jag installerade gentoo tog det en vecka innan jag hade en session med fluxbox
<dagon_> åh fyfan
<derfian> dagon_: minns inte
<derfian> dagon_: jag sitter på en amd quadcore så det tar inte våldsamt lång tid att bygga saker
<dagon_> då kanske det finns hopp, det gör jag med :)
 * Nafallo installerade gentoo pa en P200 med 32MB minne forsta gangen ;-)
<dagon_> :D
<dagon_> nu när vi ändå halkade in på gamla datorer
<dagon_> vad hade ni installerat på en gammal dell latitude 233MHz, 64(?)MB RAM?
<dagon_> kan vara 128MB också
<Nafallo> dagon_: jag hade slangt den och kopt en HP Mini? :-P
<dagon_> har redan en AAO :P
<Nafallo> eeeew
<dagon_> den funkar finfint med arch + flux :)
<dagon_> tror dock att hdd'n är på väg mot helvetet
<dagon_> orkar inte
<dagon_> la precis 4.9k på att uppgradera min stationära
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> nämn ett bra program för att kolla hälsan på en disk
<dagon_> måste kolla för då kanske jag kan sälja den :D
<antii> luffit o köpa begagnade diskar
<dagon_> va?
<dagon_> hittade
<dagon_> vafan O_o
<dagon_> ica har satt larm på energidrycken
<antii> hahah
<dagon_> inget fel på disken
<dagon_> bra det
<Nafallo> hallde du energidryck pa den? :-)
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> nja, körde ett par tester och allt var tipptopp
<dagon_> synd att wicd inte fattar sig på mitt trådlösa
<vs-hs> omg
<vs-hs> mitt /home-raid är inactive :O
<Nafallo> vs-hs: stang av det da? :-P
<Nafallo> mitt ar ocksa inaktivt fwiw. drog ur strommen :-)
<Haffe> Hmmmm.
<vs-hs> Undrar varför det är inaktivt
<Haffe> Kan man göra något trevligt med en P4 på 3 ghz, 2 gb ram?
<Nafallo> Haffe: ja.
<vs-hs> Datorn måste ha känt av att jag dissar den för nya macken :(
<dagon_> installera arch + fluxbox
<Nafallo> vs-hs: texaco?
<dagon_> :D
<vs-hs> Nafallo: ;)
<Nafallo> vs-hs: det ar bra. de har energidryck dar.
<Nafallo> pa tal om energidryck... brb.
<Haffe> Nafallo: Vad till exempel?
<Nafallo> Haffe: beror pa vad du har behov av :-P
<Nafallo> Haffe: overkill for enbart DHCP-server... just saying :-P
<Haffe> Nafallo: Vad ska jag ha egen serverhall till?
<Nafallo> Haffe: huh?
<Haffe> Jag har en SUN E20K rakt ut på sunet.
<Nafallo> sa du menar att du inte har nagon redundans i den internettjanst? ;-)
<Haffe> Vad sa?
<Nafallo> s/den/din/
<vs-hs> ffs
 * dagon_ fnissar
 * vs-hs vill ha sin /home :(
<dagon_> there's no place like /home
<Nafallo> dagon_: ::1 comes pretty close though ;-)
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> "I think, therefore I am root"
<Nafallo> "I drink, therefor I'm not root anymore"
<Nafallo> den dar ar relativt sann btw :-)
<Nafallo> vi far inte dricka vin till maten pa konferenser om vi ska vara root inom den narmsta halvtimmen eller sa :-)
<larslj> Nafallo: nätverksproblem på adder?
<Nafallo> larslj: inte vad jag vet. symptom?
<Nafallo> inte mer an att inkommande trafik gar via Sverige for tillfallet ;-P
<larslj> backup-problem, mail-problem
<larslj> rent konkret: väldigt mycket retransmission
<Nafallo> nagot jag kan titta pa for att lista ut var problemet ligger?
<larslj> vad vill du ha? traceroute funkar inte på comhems nät :(
<Nafallo> nagot som backar upp vad du just sa :-). traceroute ar ett valdigt daligt verktyg for att hitta konstigheter oavsett, med tanke pa att man inte kan garantera samma vag tillbaka, icmp limiting etc... ;-)
<Nafallo> :-) even
<larslj> Nafallo: http://www.matholka.se/filer/wireshark.png, men hjälper kanske inte för felsökning
<larslj> ... eller kör "grep lost /var/log/mail.log" på adder
 * Nafallo kollar med sin kollega om han sett nagra fel pa den svenska biten av natet
<Nafallo> ...som inte ar online forstas. *suckar*
<larslj> det funkar lite halvt för mig, http inte alls, ssh funkar manuellt men inte för backup
<Nafallo> :-/
<Nafallo> http inte alls later oroande.
<virtuald> nafallo: kan man se i vems nät en anyacstadress termineras?
<virtuald> anycast*
<virtuald> om de blockar traceroute och när jag ninjade fram en trace som funkade stod det bara anycast-ip:t efter min isp:s sista router
<Nafallo> whois ?
<virtuald> nej
<virtuald> 6TO4-RELAY-ANYCAST-IANA-RESERVED
<lexzuz> Tjena
<peppis> hej
<lexzuz> Har linux mint nu
<lexzuz> men försöker starta minecraft på deras hemsida men de funkar inte
<lexzuz> den laddar och allt men de blir bara vitt efter de
<lexzuz> kan liksom inte spela
<cahoot> <coobra> mint har egen kanal
<cahoot> <coobra> #mintlinux
<lexzuz> 3 pers inne
<lexzuz> ingen svarar
<madbear> är inte mint ubuntu utant bajsbrunt?
<lexzuz> va
<cahoot> finns väl en mer debianren variant ru
<madbear> jasså
<lexzuz> är de ingen som har någon lösning?
<madbear> lexzuz: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=minecraft+ubuntu
<peppis> Någon som vet hur man kommer in på dalnet?
<lexzuz> vart får man tag i sunjava då
<madbear> lexzuz: sök på java i synaptic så hittar du nog något
<lexzuz> vad är synaptic då
<madbear> pakethanteraren synaptic
<madbear> system->admin->pakethanterare?
<coobra> webgui mp3/flac/stream spelare någon som kan det
<lexzuz> nu startar de inte alls -.-
<IPconfig> hello
<IPconfig> va va de för rövhål i går som posta en skadligt kod
<IPconfig> för linux
<Nafallo> IPconfig: vårda ditt språk
<IPconfig> sorry för de
<IPconfig> men de va nån som sa att jag skulle skriva en kod i terminalaen så nuär hella mitt fil system fuckad
<IPconfig> måste köra en live CD
<IPconfig> och blev av med allla ruby koder jag har skrivit
<Nafallo> forhoppningsvis larde du dig nagot om att lita blint pa alla som har en forbindelse till Internet
<gorgo> du kan ju komma åt alla filerna via livecdn
<gorgo> o göra backup
<gorgo> o sen ominstallera
<IPconfig> den stannar på 75 %
 * dagon_ litar inte på Nafallo, han har inga åäö
<dagon_> :o
<peppis> Någon som vet om de finns någon kanal på irc som hette typ smygborglig eller något likandet?
<dagon_> gör en kanalsökning
<Nafallo> dagon_: ibland har jag det... :-)
<Nafallo> dagon_: när jag orkar leka med compose :-P
<dagon_> :P
<madbear> skadlig kod hehe
<dagon_> även om man är noob så lär man nog märka när det innehåller fel saker
<madbear> ska jag scrolla till igår?
<dagon_> please do :)
<madbear> coobra	IPconfig: rm -rf root/	12:43
<madbear> coobra	IPconfig: instalera windows	12:43
<madbear> amelia	coobra: det hjälper väl inget lixom..	12:43
<madbear> amelia	rm -rf /bin	12:44
<madbear> coobra	amelia:  :p	12:44
<madbear> amelia: och coobra
<madbear> Nafallo: vad ska du göra åt detta då?
<Nafallo> madbear: ehrm. overlata arendet till amelia.
<madbear> coobra borde väl åka på ban direkt iaf?
<madbear> såg ju att killen hade noll koll
<gorgo> tror det var som ett skämt, men kanske inte så bra o skämta med en kille som inte har någon koll
<cahoot> det kommandot lär ju knappasat gjort skada
<gorgo> även om han tagit bort /bin, så kan han ju komma åt sina egna filer genom en liveskiva, o sen bara installera om, men lite krångligt kanske, men går
<madbear> varför sitta i kanalen med flest noobs på hela freenode och spela tuff
<Nafallo> inget av de faktiskt... om man inte kor de med sudo forstas...
<gorgo> Nafallo: sant, man får väl inte ta bort det utan root rättigheter
<madbear> ...
<Nafallo> (darmed inte sagt att det ar ett bra kommando att skriva in i en kanal som denna)
<gorgo> håller med
<madbear> nej vafan larsemil hade suttit och försökt hjälpa killen ett bra tag
<madbear> så kommer folk in och tardar
<peppis> Någon som vet på vilken server smygborgelig ligger?
<gorgo> humf, undra var min katt har tagit vägen
<gorgo> om man skramlar lite med kattgodis, tror ni hon kommer då?
<vs-hs> l
<vs-hs> aaleex: Hia
<aaleex> nån som vet varför alla filer från min andra hårddisk som låg i /media/lagring innan har flyttats till /media efter en reboot?
<aaleex> vs-hs tja
<coobra> huh ?
 * gorgo kollar upp
<aaleex>  filen nu ska se om det hjälper
<aaleex> jag editerade /etc/fstab
<aaleex>  filen nu ska se om det hjälper
<dagon_> någon mer än jag som har ett problem med att firefox spontankrashar lite då och då?
<dagon_> 3.6.12
<kodein> it's not a bug, it's a feature
<virtuald> händer väl med alla vävbläddrare
<kodein> oftast när de behöver mangla flash...
<dagon_> det intressanta var att jag inte har en enda flik med flash öppen
<Haffe> Jag upptäckte att Flash fungerade mycket bättre när jag skaffade 3Gb ram.
<dagon_> då borde det funka dubbelt så bra för mig
<kodein> ja, jag upptäckte nåt liknande när jag skaffade en quadcore. då gjorde det inte längre så mycket att flash tog en av dem
<dagon_> alltså borde det funka galant för mig
<dagon_> quadcore + 6 gig ram
<kodein> tja, jag har lite mer ram än så också ;)
<kodein> men, ehh
<kodein> du får ingen kraschlogg?
<dagon_> jodå men den brydde jag mig inte om att läsa i all hast .P
<kodein> ahao
<dagon_> var mitt uppe i en artikel så var mest benägen att få läsa färdigt den :>
<thecpaptain> hej allesammans :)
<thecpaptain> behöver hjälp med att starta ett nyinstallerat program, dock som inte har en symbolic link
<thecpaptain> :)
<virtuald> thecpaptain: högerklicka på programmenyn och välj redigera menyer eller något liknande
<gorgo> hur e programmet installerat? har du installerat det i din hem-mapp?
<thecpaptain> hm
<thecpaptain> ja
<thecpaptain> i min hemmapp indeed
<thecpaptain> och utan symbolic link
<thecpaptain> vilket är anledningen, tror jag, varför jag inte hittar den när jag söker efter program att lägga till i menyn och liknande
<thecpaptain> :)
<thecpaptain> virtuald, jag hittar inte programmet när man ska lägga till den där, antagligen för att den inte har en symbolic link
<gorgo> om du bara vill köra den, kan du ju gå dit du har installerat den o sen bara skriva sh o namnet på den körbara filen
<thecpaptain> hm
<thecpaptain> jo
<thecpaptain> så sh är kommandot för att köra ? :)
<thecpaptain> då har man lärt sig något
<thecpaptain> dock så vet jag inte hur en körbar fil ser ut i linux
<thecpaptain> .exe är det i windows
<gorgo> ls -lah så ser du vilka filer som mappen innehåller o x är körrättigheter
<virtuald> sh=shell
<thecpaptain> hm
<virtuald> t.ex. bash
<virtuald> det som tolkar kommandon och kör script
<thecpaptain> hm
<thecpaptain> ok
<thecpaptain> så om man skriver sh så letar den upp dem som är körbara och visar mig dem mao
<thecpaptain> :)
<thecpaptain> ska testa
<gorgo> e ne
<thecpaptain> inte ?
<thecpaptain> :)
<gorgo> alltså säg att programmet jag vill köra heter paint
<gorgo> då kan jag skriva sh paint
<thecpaptain> ja ?
<gorgo> eller ./paint
<thecpaptain> aah
<thecpaptain> hm
<gorgo> om filen är körbar
<thecpaptain> typ varhelst ifrån alltså
<thecpaptain> :)
<virtuald> nej, när den ligger i samma katalog som du står i
<gorgo> bara om den finns i pathen
<thecpaptain> ah
<thecpaptain> hm ok
<gorgo>  ./ betyder samma mapp som du står i
<thecpaptain> ah
<gorgo>  ../ mappen i ett steg ner
<thecpaptain> ah ok
<thecpaptain> och det finns inget övergripande kommando för att öppna en körbarfil varhelst på datorn ?
<gorgo> alltså /home/user/paint  skriver jag då ./paint så e det det paint i paint
<gorgo> du kan ju lägga den i path
<thecpaptain> hm jo, då specificerar man ju så de e sant
<thecpaptain> frågan är då bara hur jag tar reda på vilken som är den jag ska köra
<thecpaptain> :)
<thecpaptain> det är en hel del filer
<thecpaptain> hehe
<thecpaptain> när jag skriver ls - lah
<thecpaptain> ls står för list
<thecpaptain> vad står lah för ?
<maxmeoliver> hellu?
<thecpaptain> hellu
<thecpaptain> :)
<maxmeoliver> Hur installerar man en cd i wine?
<maxmeoliver> Asså jag får inte lägga till setupen som executable eftersom den är read only
<maxmeoliver> är lite noob, installerade ubuntu idag, har levt i windows skyddade värld innan :P
<thecpaptain> hehehe
<thecpaptain> känner igen mig
<thecpaptain> :)
<thecpaptain> dock vet jag inte xD
<maxmeoliver> :)
<maxmeoliver> okej
<thecpaptain> vilket program ska du installera ?
<maxmeoliver> jag fattar typ ingenting xD
<thecpaptain> =D
<maxmeoliver> Warcraft 3
<thecpaptain> hm
<maxmeoliver> ;)
<thecpaptain> har du kollat om den finns med i PlayOnLinux ?
<EAG> wc3 funkar finfint med cedega
<maxmeoliver> okej, hur unmountar man sin cddrive=
<EAG> fyi
<maxmeoliver> ?
<maxmeoliver> cedega=
<maxmeoliver> ?
<virtuald> funkar nog i wine också
<virtuald> kolla appdb.winehq.org
<maxmeoliver> men man kan ju inte välja exen som executable
<virtuald> där finns säkert instruktioner
<maxmeoliver> cdn är ju read only
<EAG> ska nog funka i wine också ja...
<thecpaptain> jag skulle rekommendera PlayOnLinux
<maxmeoliver> står inte där :/
<thecpaptain> :)
<maxmeoliver> okej :)
<thecpaptain> då får du hjälp med att installera rätt wine version
<maxmeoliver> härligt att det finns folk som er :)
<maxmeoliver> okej
<thecpaptain> och så får du välja att installera från CD eller fil
<thecpaptain> väldigt lätt för nybörjare
<EAG> cedega går ju att få tag på om man letar på rätt ställen...
<thecpaptain> i know, because i still use it xD
<maxmeoliver> kan jag ha både wine i playonlinux?
<EAG> utan att säga mer om den saken
<thecpaptain> yeap
<maxmeoliver> gutt, jag klarar mig inte utan spotify (A)
<thecpaptain> PlayOnLinux kan loada alla wineversioner
<thecpaptain> den använder den version som funkar optimerat för det valda programmet
<maxmeoliver> har ni något tips om en bra irc.klient? jag fick inte pidgin att funka..
<virtuald> playonlinux är för att göra det enklare att få igång program med wine
<maxmeoliver> okej
<thecpaptain> jopp
<maxmeoliver> hur installerar jag accelererande 3d nurå -.-
<virtuald> jag använder irssi i terminalen
<virtuald> maxmeoliver: det har du nog redan
<maxmeoliver> playonlinux sa at jag inte hade det
<maxmeoliver> iofs så måste jag starta om datorn för att få rätt upplösning
<maxmeoliver> graffedrivarn har inte loadat än
<maxmeoliver> ska nog testa det först xD
<maxmeoliver> brb :)
<virtuald> eag: cedega är väl rätt onödigt när wc3 är platinarankat i wines appdb
<thecpaptain> hm
<thecpaptain> jag har hittat den körbara filen =D
<thecpaptain> dock verkar den inte vilja starta
<EAG> virtuald: kanske det...
<EAG> men jag hatar wine
<thecpaptain> värt att starta om OS ?
<thecpaptain> hehehhe
<thecpaptain> vad är Cedega ?
<thecpaptain> typ some wine fast annat företag eller ?
<EAG> det var extremt enkelt att få igång spel iaf
<thecpaptain> *som
<thecpaptain> eller företag
<thecpaptain> annan utvecklare
<thecpaptain> :)
<EAG> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cedega
<thecpaptain> ooh
<thecpaptain> designat bara för spel
<thecpaptain> i like
<thecpaptain> =D
<virtuald> crossover games finns också
<thecpaptain> :)
<thecpaptain> många alternativ
<thecpaptain> gillas starkt
<thecpaptain>  =D
<thecpaptain> hm
<virtuald> http://www.codeweavers.com/products/
<thecpaptain> men tillbaks till det jag först ville uppnå
<thecpaptain> hehe
<thecpaptain> jag har hittat filen
<virtuald> men wc3 kommer funka med playonlinux som är gratis
<thecpaptain> som är körbar
<thecpaptain> yeap =D
<thecpaptain> jag har hittat filen
<thecpaptain> dock verkar den inte vilja köra
<thecpaptain> ska jag starta om OS ?
<thecpaptain> den kommer upp startloggan i någon sekund
<thecpaptain> sen så försvinner den
<virtuald> ingen aning om vad som är fel, ta bort det och installera med playonlinux istället
<thecpaptain> hm men den här ska ju fixas på Ubuntu ?
<thecpaptain> alltså en ubuntu fil
<thecpaptain> POL är väl bara wine ?
<virtuald> eller följ instruktionerna på appdb.winehq.org om du inte vill köra playonlinux
<virtuald> playonlinux är ett installationsverktyg
<thecpaptain> jo
<thecpaptain> men för wine va ?
<virtuald> ja
<thecpaptain> denna vill jag inte installera via wine
<thecpaptain> :)
<thecpaptain> utan i ubuntu direk
<thecpaptain> jag har installerat den
<thecpaptain> men den vill inte starta
<thecpaptain> eller
<thecpaptain> den startar men ändå inte
<thecpaptain> hehe
<maxmeoliver> back :)
<thecpaptain> okairi =D
<thecpaptain> sh var kommandot för att köra en körbar fil va ?
<virtuald> nej
<virtuald> sh är ditt skal
<virtuald> kommandotolken om du vill
<thecpaptain> terminalen ja ?
<thecpaptain> vad innebär skal i det här fallet ? :S
<virtuald> det är det som körs i din terminal
<virtuald> eller när du loggar in i textläge
<thecpaptain> hm
<thecpaptain> typ den hm
<thecpaptain> lager eller den sida man kör kommandona på alltså
<thecpaptain> eller ?
<virtuald> något sådant
<thecpaptain> hehehe
<thecpaptain> tror jag förstår intuitivt
<thecpaptain> :)
<virtuald> :>
<maxmeoliver> vad hette dendär ircklienten som kördes i terminal?
<virtuald> maxmeoliver: irssi
<thecpaptain> så om jag nu står i mappen där filen står
<thecpaptain> hur kör jag den via terminalen ?
<maxmeoliver> är den bra? =)
<virtuald> thecpaptain: wine något.exe
<virtuald> borde funka
<thecpaptain> >.<
<thecpaptain> men det är inte en wine fil
<maxmeoliver> sudo apt-get install irssi eller?
<thecpaptain> hehehe
<virtuald> är det inte en .exe?
<thecpaptain> hmmm
<thecpaptain> nu blev jag osäker :S
<maxmeoliver> funka :)
<thecpaptain> borde inte vara
<thecpaptain> vänta
<thecpaptain> ska kolla
<thecpaptain> executable (application/x-executable)
<thecpaptain> lol
<thecpaptain> det är en .exe fil eller hur >.<
<thecpaptain> crap
<thecpaptain> aja
<thecpaptain> får väl köra via wine
<thecpaptain> lol
<thecpaptain> fast jag installerade den inte via wine
<thecpaptain> så det är konstigt
<virtuald> ./fil.exe går också om du är i samma katalog men det startar också wine
<virtuald> om det är en .exe
<thecpaptain> unzip matlab_R2010b_glnx86_installer.zip
<thecpaptain> ./install
<thecpaptain> så installerade jag den
<thecpaptain> så körde den sitt script
<thecpaptain> och så installerade jag
<virtuald> för va det inte wc3?
<thecpaptain> tror inte att wine var inblandat, om det inte opererade i bakgrunden
<EAG> ska du köra matlab via wine? :)
<thecpaptain> hehehe
<EAG> det finns en unix-version av matlab annars
<thecpaptain> vill köra utan wine om det går xD
<thecpaptain> jo
<thecpaptain> det är den jag har
<thecpaptain> men den vill inte lira
<thecpaptain> :)
<EAG> du behöver nog bara pilla lite med java
<thecpaptain> err... lättare sagt än gjort ? =D
<thecpaptain> hehehehe
<EAG> du får inte upp själva fönstret?
<thecpaptain> hm
<maxmeoliver> hut i helsike connectar man i irssi då?
<EAG> när du startar det?
<maxmeoliver> *r
<thecpaptain> alltså jag får upp startförnstret i en sekund
<thecpaptain> men sen så försvinner den
<EAG> exakt
<EAG> hmm
<virtuald> maxmeoliver: /connect <server>
<EAG> hur fan var det jag gjord
<thecpaptain> :)
<thecpaptain> jag gick via deras hemsida
<maxmeoliver> vad ska jag skriva som server då, jag vill connecta till denna servern
<thecpaptain> laddade manuellt hem alla filer
<EAG> jo
<thecpaptain> sedan körde jag scripten dem sa
<virtuald> jag borde äta något
<thecpaptain> installerade dock ingen symbolic link
<EAG> thecpaptain: sätt miljövariabeln MATLAB_JAVA till rätt ställe
<thecpaptain> och nu har jag hittat filen som jag kan köra
<thecpaptain> hm
<EAG> i mitt fall var det:MATLAB_JAVA=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.20/jre
<thecpaptain> ok... miljövariabeln ?
<thecpaptain> lite osäker på vad du menar
<thecpaptain> ska jag flytta en fil till rätt ställe ?
<EAG> kolla i /usr/lib/jvm
<maxmeoliver> vad heter denna servern?
<EAG> vad du har för java-katalog
<thecpaptain> vet inte :S
<EAG> sen öppnar du ett terminalfönster och skriver: export MATLAB_JAVA=/usr/liv/jvm/[dinjavakatalog]/jre
<thecpaptain> ska kolla
<EAG> och så testar du att starta matlab i samma terminalfönster
<maxmeoliver> jag kan connecta till irc.freenode.net men sen vet jag inte vad jag ska göra :s
<EAG> skriv ls /usr/lib/jvm
<thecpaptain> :)
<virtuald> maxmeoliver: irc.eu.freenode.net kör jag på
<thecpaptain> java-1.6.0-openjdk  java-6-openjdk  java-6-sun  java-6-sun-1.6.0.22
<thecpaptain> så sa han då
<virtuald> maxmeoliver: /join ubuntu-se
<EAG> skriv precis som jag skrev nyss då
<thecpaptain> jo jag gjorde det ?
<thecpaptain> hm
<ololizoz> hallå?
<maxmeoliver> nuuu :D:D:D
<EAG> export MATLAB_JAVA=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.20/jre
<thecpaptain> alltså, det du sa precis med ls /usr/lib/jvm =D
<thecpaptain> jaha yes sir
<thecpaptain> :)
<EAG> sen skriver du: matlab
<EAG> då borde det funka bättre
<thecpaptain> jag ska stå i själva mappen för att exporta va ?
<EAG> nej
<MaXmeOliver> äntligen :)
<EAG> det är skitsamma
<thecpaptain> okie
<thecpaptain> testar
<thecpaptain> :)
<MaXmeOliver> man skriver väl sudo osso namnet när man ska starta ett program=
<MaXmeOliver> ?
<thecpaptain> nu skrev jag in export kommandot
<thecpaptain> inte mycket hände
<thecpaptain> ska jag testa att köra ?
<EAG> ja
<EAG> du kan ju kolla så att det blev rätt
<EAG> env |grep MATLAB_JAVA
<thecpaptain> hm jo
<thecpaptain> MATLAB_JAVA=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.20/jre
<thecpaptain> så fick jag tillbaks
<thecpaptain> gott tecken va ? =D
<EAG> skriv matlab i samma terminalfönster
<MaXmeOliver> du och ditt matlab xD
<thecpaptain> command not found
<thecpaptain> matlab for the win =D
<thecpaptain> du och ditt warcraft =D
<thecpaptain> hehehehe
<thecpaptain> command not found dock
<thecpaptain> :)
<thecpaptain> kanske måste gå in dit där själva filen är först ? =D
<EAG> ja gå till din matlabkatalog då
<thecpaptain> yes sir !
<EAG> jag ska se på tv nu
<EAG> lycka till
<thecpaptain> okie
<thecpaptain> stort tack för hjälpen
<thecpaptain> :)
<MaXmeOliver> linux är ju rätt najjs :)
<thecpaptain> linux for teh win =D
<MaXmeOliver> men jag kommer säkert gå tillbaks till windows ngn dag
<thecpaptain> hehe
<thecpaptain> eller så kör du dualboot
<thecpaptain> :
<thecpaptain> :)
<MaXmeOliver> ;)
<MaXmeOliver> omgomgomgomgomgomg
<MaXmeOliver> när jag har installat wc3, hur kört jag d? :o
<MaXmeOliver> ahaaaaaaaaaaa
<thecpaptain> hehehe
<MaXmeOliver> :D
<thecpaptain> tja
<MaXmeOliver> found it :)
<thecpaptain> :)
<MaXmeOliver> men i playonlinux, då kan man ju välja Warcraft III....blablabla -patch också
<MaXmeOliver> är det när man ska installa en patch lr?
<thecpaptain> hm
<thecpaptain> hm
<thecpaptain> vad du mena kompis ? =D
<thecpaptain> hehehe
<thecpaptain> hur installerade du nu ?
<MaXmeOliver> bra sverige
<MaXmeOliver> ne ja venne, skit it :)
<thecpaptain> den borde uppdatera automatiskt
<thecpaptain> precis som i windows
<MaXmeOliver> var i detta avlånga land sitter du då?:)
<thecpaptain> eftersom Blizzard e så nice =D
<thecpaptain> hehehe
<MaXmeOliver> haha :D
<thecpaptain> sitter i teh Uppsala
<thecpaptain> =D
<MaXmeOliver> najjs, el gothenburgo här ;)
<thecpaptain> unt toí ?
<thecpaptain> hehehehe
<thecpaptain> göeteborgare vettu
<thecpaptain> hehehe
<MaXmeOliver> det e la gött
<thecpaptain> hehehe
<MaXmeOliver> jag mpste typ sova snart :O
<thecpaptain> hehehe
<MaXmeOliver> ska till kyrkan på konfirmation imon -.-
<thecpaptain> men warcraft då ? =D
<MaXmeOliver> första gången :D
<thecpaptain> nice
<thecpaptain> hehehe
<thecpaptain> :P
<thecpaptain> =D
<thecpaptain> så det är själva konfirmationen ?
<MaXmeOliver> men din mamma, kunde inte montera TheFrozenThrone -.-
<thecpaptain> haft läger och så redan ?
<MaXmeOliver> nej, första träffen
<thecpaptain> hehehehe
<MaXmeOliver> h3h3
<thecpaptain> nej hon är dålig på det
<thecpaptain> =D
<MaXmeOliver> haha
<MaXmeOliver> :D
<MaXmeOliver> asså jag fattar nada av linux :o
<MaXmeOliver> aja, det kommer väl med åren ;)
<thecpaptain> hehe
<thecpaptain> jo
<thecpaptain> är så i början
<MaXmeOliver> är bara 14 ;P
<thecpaptain> heheh
<thecpaptain> pfff
<thecpaptain> har inte med åldern att göra
<thecpaptain> :P
<MaXmeOliver> joo
<thecpaptain> har med exponeringen
<thecpaptain> och inställningen
<thecpaptain> ;)
<MaXmeOliver> sne att jag installerade ubuntu idag :P
<MaXmeOliver> kan 2 kommandon i terminal :D
<thecpaptain> därav det jag sa om exponering :P
<thecpaptain> =D
<thecpaptain> yaay
<MaXmeOliver> :P
<thecpaptain> typ som jag
<thecpaptain> hehe
<MaXmeOliver> lr kan nog några fler
<MaXmeOliver> cd, ls, sudo
<MaXmeOliver> ...
<MaXmeOliver> ...
<MaXmeOliver> :D?
<thecpaptain> mkdir = skapa mapp
<thecpaptain> :)
<MaXmeOliver> :)
<thecpaptain> eller direktory
<thecpaptain> *directory
<thecpaptain> hm
<thecpaptain> vet du hur man kör program via terminalen ?
<thecpaptain> =D
<MaXmeOliver> sudo o sen namnet?
<MaXmeOliver> typ sudo irssi
<MaXmeOliver> ?
<thecpaptain> hm
<thecpaptain> tja kan testa sudo
<MaXmeOliver> funkade för mig när jag startade irssi
<MaXmeOliver> hur gör du då?
<EAG> funkar matlab eller?
<thecpaptain> mjeh
<thecpaptain> inte än
<thecpaptain> snart så
<thecpaptain> hoppas jag =D
<MaXmeOliver> hur startar du program=
<MaXmeOliver> ?
<Terp> sudo ska du ju bara köra om du behöver köra programmet som superuser? Irssi behöver ju knappast de privilegierna.
<thecpaptain> hehe
<thecpaptain> jag behöver ändå hjälp att starta matlab
<thecpaptain> vill inte funka
<thecpaptain> bad matlab
<MaXmeOliver> hur går man då? bara namnet lr?
<MaXmeOliver> *ö
<thecpaptain> en fot framför den andra
<thecpaptain> =D
<thecpaptain> funkar för mig iaf
<thecpaptain> =D
<MaXmeOliver> ? :D
<MaXmeOliver> en fot?
<thecpaptain> din felstavning ;)
<MaXmeOliver> ..
<thecpaptain> hängde du med ? =D
<MaXmeOliver> nej..
<thecpaptain> du frågade: hur går man då?
<thecpaptain> and voilá
<MaXmeOliver> ahaha
<MaXmeOliver> hahahaahahhaa
<thecpaptain> =D
<MaXmeOliver> ahahaha xD (fp)
<thecpaptain> hehehehe
<MaXmeOliver> men rumpa
<thecpaptain> typ sånt man får lära sig när man är liten
<thecpaptain> =D
<MaXmeOliver> varför vill playonlinux inte hitta min cddrive-.-
<MaXmeOliver> haha
<thecpaptain> hehehe
<thecpaptain> vet inte
<thecpaptain> hmm
<thecpaptain> varför vill mitt matlab inte starta ? =D
<thecpaptain> är det när du ska installera eller spela ?
<MaXmeOliver> installera
<thecpaptain> ah
<thecpaptain> jag hade samma problem med starcraft 2
<MaXmeOliver> och?
<thecpaptain> det är typ att den inte ser alla dem filer som ligger däri
<thecpaptain> hm
<MaXmeOliver> aha
<thecpaptain> det jag gjorde (med mycket guidning) var att mounta om den
<thecpaptain> så att alla dolda filer syntes
<thecpaptain> sedan kopierade jag allting till hårddisk
<thecpaptain> och installerade därifrån
<MaXmeOliver> och om jag väljer andra o sen skriver /dev/sr0 ( som är min cd) säger den att den inte kan hitta min cdrom -.-
<thecpaptain> hehehe
<MaXmeOliver> google is my best friend <3
<MaXmeOliver> grr
<MaXmeOliver> varför bråkar den? -.-
<IPconfig> hello
<MaXmeOliver> hellu
<IPconfig> http://misc.barrucadu.co.uk/screen-big.png
<IPconfig> vad har han d'r
<IPconfig> de 'r rxvt
<IPconfig> men de ser modat ut
<MaXmeOliver> fråga inte mig, jag installerade linux för första gången idag xD
<MaXmeOliver> hur går man bakåt en mapp i terminal?
<thecpaptain> :)
<thecpaptain> bakåt en mapp skriv: cd ..
<MaXmeOliver> ?
<MaXmeOliver> aha
<MaXmeOliver> danke
<thecpaptain> bitte
<thecpaptain> =D
<MaXmeOliver> :D
<MaXmeOliver> men det fuuunkar ju inte -.-.-.-.-.-.-
<thecpaptain> hmmm
<thecpaptain> har du lyckats att om mounta själva cdn ? =)
<thecpaptain> hehehe
<MaXmeOliver> nej :P
<IPconfig> larsmil
<IPconfig> larsemil
<IPconfig> hm
<MaXmeOliver> det händer inget när jag skriver sudo mount -a
<thecpaptain> hm
<thecpaptain> nej men vi måste göra lite mer avancerat än så har jag för mig
<MaXmeOliver> det finns ju inte ens ett kommando som heter unmount -.-
<thecpaptain> http://wrerase.wordpress.com/2010/08/02/how-to-install-starcraft-2-on-ubuntu-10-4/
<thecpaptain> hehe
<thecpaptain> heter umount tror jag
<thecpaptain> :)
<thecpaptain> kolla här
<thecpaptain> see if it helps
<IPconfig> om man vill konfrigera rxvt 'r de nano rxvt da
<IPconfig> ...
<thecpaptain> ingen aning
<thecpaptain> >.<
<MaXmeOliver> funkar den på 10.10 då?
<thecpaptain> hm
<thecpaptain> vad kör han ?
<thecpaptain> aha
<thecpaptain> jo men det borde funka lika
<thecpaptain> det enda vi måste fixa
<thecpaptain> är att du kommer åt cdn
<thecpaptain> dvs
<thecpaptain> när du har om-mountat cdn
<thecpaptain> bör du kunna installera via POL
<MaXmeOliver> okej
<MaXmeOliver> mount: kan inte hitta /dev/cdrom i /etc/fstab eller /etc/mtab
<thecpaptain> jahapp
<thecpaptain> vad skrev du in ?
<thecpaptain> :)
<MaXmeOliver> sudo mount -o remount,unhide /dev/cdrom
<thecpaptain> hm
<thecpaptain> vi måste förstå var din cd är mountad
<thecpaptain> :)
<MaXmeOliver> okej, hur tar jag reda på d då?
<thecpaptain> hehe
<thecpaptain> hm
<dagon_> det står i fstab
<MaXmeOliver> jag vet att den ligger på /dev/sr0
<MaXmeOliver> låg, nu finns den inte ens
<dagon_> okej
<MaXmeOliver> i systemövervakaren
<dagon_> men med kommandot du skrev innan mountade du bara mappen /dev/cdrom
<MaXmeOliver> okej
<dagon_> sudo mount -flagga options,options /dev/sr0 /mnt/cdrom
<dagon_> nåt sånt borde det se ut
<MaXmeOliver> ska jag skriva det?
<dagon_> inte riktigt så
<dagon_> du får byta ut "-flagga" och "options"
<dagon_> mot rätt saker
<dagon_> ungefär som du har gjort innan
<MaXmeOliver> jag installerade ubuntu idag, har aldrig haft d innan, jag har inte en aning
<dagon_> hmm, okej
<dagon_> vad är det du ska göra egentligen? jag bara såg att du höll på att mounta saker
<thecpaptain> han ska installera Warcraft 3
<thecpaptain> :)
<thecpaptain> via PlayOnLinux är det tänkt
<dagon_> aha
<thecpaptain> och den säger att den inte hittar CDn
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> knepigt
<thecpaptain> jag gissar att det är för att den inte kan läsa rätt filer
<thecpaptain> hade samma problem när jag skulle installera SC2
<dagon_> hur funkar sc2 i linux?
<MaXmeOliver> jag kanske kan få ngn hjälp på den officiella kanalen för ubuntu
<thecpaptain> men med lite guidning och trådar på nätet så lyckades jag unmounta och mounta så att alla filer syntes
<thecpaptain> :)
<thecpaptain> tja det funkade bra för mig
<thecpaptain> dock har jag bytt grafikkort nu
<thecpaptain> till ATI
<dagon_> nu beror det ju på vad du har för saker i lådan men vilken upplösning och så kör du?
<thecpaptain> och nu verkar det inte vilja lira då OpenGL inte vill installeras
<thecpaptain> kommer inte ihåg
<thecpaptain> spelade när det kom ut
<MaXmeOliver> Error mounting: mount: /dev/sr0 already mounted or /media/TheFrozenThrone busy
<thecpaptain> på lägsta grafik
<dagon_> ah
<thecpaptain> uppdaterade datorn för att få bättre
<thecpaptain> sen fick jag det inte att funka
<thecpaptain> :)
<dagon_> för jag installerade win7 i rent rage för att kunna lira lite spel
<thecpaptain> jo
<thecpaptain> funderar på att göra detsamma
<dagon_> jag kör 1920x1080, allt på Ultra :>
<MaXmeOliver> Error mounting: mount: /dev/sr0 already mounted ot /media/Warcraft III busy
<thecpaptain> men vi kanske ska hjälpa vår göteborgare här innan han tröttnar ;)
<MaXmeOliver> haha
<thecpaptain> om den är busy så används den eller ?
<thecpaptain> och kan inte unmounta av den anledningen ?
<thecpaptain> :)
<dagon_> är det wc3 eller tft du försöker installera?
<dagon_> men lol att wc3 bara har gold rating i maverick :P
<MaXmeOliver> tft
<MaXmeOliver> roc har jag installat
<MaXmeOliver> utan några problem alls
<thecpaptain> hehehe
<MaXmeOliver> det är ju helt dött på den engelska officiella kanalen xD
<thecpaptain> hhehe
<MaXmeOliver> folk bara loggar in o ut hela tin :P
<dagon_> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3126 <- där är lite info
<thecpaptain> hm
<thecpaptain> dagon
<MaXmeOliver> asså -.-
<thecpaptain> kan du hjälpa mig tolka vad som står här
<thecpaptain> lol
<MaXmeOliver> va det ska vara krånligt
<MaXmeOliver> g
<thecpaptain> http://wirelesscafe.wordpress.com/2009/06/04/how-to-install-matlab-and-how-to-make-it-work-on-linux/
<thecpaptain> jopp
<thecpaptain> skyll på Gates
<thecpaptain> =D
<thecpaptain> om allt bara gjorde Linux-vänligt och accessable i Ubuntu Software Center
<thecpaptain> skulle ingen behöva krångla någonsin igen
<thecpaptain> hehehe
<MaXmeOliver> h3h3
<thecpaptain> root#vi /etc/environment
<thecpaptain> vad menar han med det här :S
<thecpaptain> jag ska in i environment, vad nu det innebär
<thecpaptain> men sen då
<thecpaptain> jag fattar inte
<thecpaptain> hur skaffar man sig root access ?
<thecpaptain> är det någon kvar ? >.<
<thecpaptain> nån som kan säga hur man skaffar root access ?
<MaXmeOliver> sudo
<MaXmeOliver> skriv sudo framflr kommandot
<thecpaptain> hm jo
<thecpaptain> men den vill inte om jag säger sudo cd ///
<MaXmeOliver> typ sudo apt-get install .....
<thecpaptain> jag vill komma åt root mappen
<thecpaptain> hehe
<MaXmeOliver> h3h3
<thecpaptain> då hämtar jag väl och installerar nåt ?
<thecpaptain> hehe
<thecpaptain> jag vill komma åt root mappen
<MaXmeOliver> heter mappen root, eller vill du komma åt rooten på harddisken?
<thecpaptain> mappen heter root
<thecpaptain> men det är the root
<thecpaptain> :)
<thecpaptain> alltså till OS
<thecpaptain> hehehe
<dagon_> cd /
<MaXmeOliver> Nu har jag typ postat på 2 olika forums, får se om jag får ngn hjälp :P
<dagon_> de viktiga mapparna i linux: / och /home
<dagon_> root och hemmappen
<thecpaptain> hm
<thecpaptain> ja
<dagon_> sen är andra också viktiga men det är för advanced shit
<thecpaptain> permission denied
<MaXmeOliver> sudo synaptic
<MaXmeOliver> ojj, fel :D
<thecpaptain> :)
<dagon_> thecpaptain; fick du det när du försökte gå in i / ?
<thecpaptain> ja
<thecpaptain> cd root
<thecpaptain> permission denied
<MaXmeOliver> synaptic är väl typ samma sak som programcentralen, right?
<dagon_> jaha
<dagon_> thecpaptain; cd /
<thecpaptain> permission denied fortfarande
<thecpaptain> :)
<thecpaptain> http://wirelesscafe.wordpress.com/2009/06/04/how-to-install-matlab-and-how-to-make-it-work-on-linux/
<dagon_> du har nåt fel på ditt system :P
<thecpaptain> försöker fixa matlab
<thecpaptain> eh lägg av :P
<MaXmeOliver> lr kan man starta programcentralen från terminal?
<dagon_> det borde gå
<thecpaptain> hm
<thecpaptain> synaptic package manager kan man starta från System - Administration annars
<thecpaptain> hm
<thecpaptain> vad innebär bash ?
<MaXmeOliver> och btw, hur får man tbx den övre "raden(docken)" på skärmen?
<MaXmeOliver> bash=terminal i guess
<thecpaptain> ah
<dagon_> thecpaptain; du.. du ska inte alls in i nån rootmapp :P
<MaXmeOliver> jag råkade at bort den förut och då installerade jag om ubutu :P
<thecpaptain> hehehehe
<thecpaptain> okie
<MaXmeOliver> sudo cd /
<MaXmeOliver> ojjj
<thecpaptain> then tell me what to do =D
<MaXmeOliver> FEEL :D
<dagon_> thecpaptain; bara skriv "su" utan citat så blir du root
<dagon_> sen utför du alla commands
<thecpaptain> hm okie
<dagon_> och ett tips
<thecpaptain> hur återgår jag till att inte ha rootaccess sen då ?
<MaXmeOliver> haha, jag får autensieringsfel när jag skriver "su" :P
<thecpaptain> ja ?
<dagon_> thecpaptain; su <username>
<thecpaptain> annars så ?
<dagon_> där du då byter ut <username> mot vad du nu använder
<thecpaptain> :)
<thecpaptain> jo
<MaXmeOliver> aha :)
<MaXmeOliver> hur blir man icke su då?
<dagon_> sa jag ju precis :P
<MaXmeOliver> su oliver ( i mitt fall) ?
<dagon_> yes
<MaXmeOliver> okajj
<thecpaptain> mao su <username>  så blir man av med root access
<dagon_> yes
<thecpaptain> nice
<MaXmeOliver> men om jag bara skriver su får jag autensieringsfel
<dagon_> hmm
<MaXmeOliver> su: Autentiseringsfel
<dagon_> väldigt konstigt
<MaXmeOliver> mjo
<thecpaptain> och jag fattar fortfarande inte vad han menar på hemsidan :P
<thecpaptain> han har väl inga kommandon där
<thecpaptain> bah
<dagon_> lugnt, jag kan förklara
<thecpaptain> :)
<MaXmeOliver> ahaa
<MaXmeOliver> Med sudo använder du ditt eget lösenord, men med su ska du använda root-lösenordet. Det är möjligt att du måste välja ett root-lösen först med sudo passwd.
<dagon_> i ubuntu är root-lösenordet samma som ditt eget
<MaXmeOliver> sure?
<swedala> dagon_: nej
<dagon_> nej, just det
<dagon_> hmm
<MaXmeOliver> nu höll jag på att skriva mitt password här xD
<dagon_> det är bara för root rättigheter..
<MaXmeOliver> man måste väl välja ett root pass fösst?
<MaXmeOliver> nu funkar d
<MaXmeOliver> skriv skriva "su passwd root"
<MaXmeOliver> sen välja password
<MaXmeOliver> för su
<MaXmeOliver> sen kunde jag skriva "su"
<swedala> så länge du använder sudo, så behöver du inte sätta root pw i ubuntu
<MaXmeOliver> och inte få d felet
<dagon_> long time, no ubuntu för min del
<dagon_> har blivit van vid att sätta root lösen i arch linux :P
<MaXmeOliver> btw, ngn som vet hur man får media buttons att funka i wine med spotify?
<swedala> dagon_: archlinux använder inte sudo by default
<thecpaptain> hm
<thecpaptain> jag läser och läser på hemsidan
<dagon_> swedala; your point being?
<thecpaptain> men jag förstår inte vad han är ute efter
<MaXmeOliver> vem?
<MaXmeOliver> aha :P
<MaXmeOliver> nvm
<thecpaptain> http://wirelesscafe.wordpress.com/2009/06/04/how-to-install-matlab-and-how-to-make-it-work-on-linux/
<thecpaptain> hehehe
<thecpaptain> jopp
<MaXmeOliver> vad e d du inte fattar?
<thecpaptain> vad han vill att jag ska göra xD
<thecpaptain> installera och allt fattar jag
<thecpaptain> det är gjort sedan länge
<thecpaptain> men sen när det gäller det där med tomt fönster blabla
<thecpaptain> when you will run ./matlab may be you wil get a blank screen for this follow one of the given below steps:  in terminal get root access and then (first way is usually for UBUNTU, but can give a try on fedora also, please share your ecperince in comments for others)
<swedala> dagon_: vill bara påpeka att det är en skillnad mot ubuntu, för eller nackdel kan ju diskuteras. personligen föredrar jag inte sudo
<thecpaptain>     root#vi /etc/environment      add this line   export AWT_TOOLKIT=”MToolkit”      save and exit
<thecpaptain> vad innebär     "root#vi /etc/environment " ??
<EAG> thecpaptain:
<dagon_> swedala; okej. mja, jag föredrar sudo faktiskt, har lätt för att glömma bort att byta user :P
<EAG> var har du dina matlabfiler?
<thecpaptain> jag har dem i min user-mapp
<thecpaptain> :)
<EAG> har du kört installationsgrejen?
<thecpaptain> jopp
<EAG> har du gjort som jag sade och startat det i ett terminalfönster där du exporterat java-variabeln?
<thecpaptain> jag har installerat också i min usermapp om det nu ställer till problem
<thecpaptain> hm jo
<thecpaptain> men det funkade fortfarande inte
<thecpaptain> så jag ominstallerade efter att  jag hittade en guide
<thecpaptain> men sen så sa han saker som inte stämde
<thecpaptain> refererade till mappar som inte finns med mera
<thecpaptain> hehe
<thecpaptain> gammal tråd dock
<thecpaptain> så för att summera
<thecpaptain> jag har ominstallerat
<thecpaptain> installationen ligger i min user-mapp
<EAG> vad får du för felmeddelande när du startar matlab då?
<thecpaptain> hm
<thecpaptain> fick inget meddelande förut
<thecpaptain> startar bara startfönstret
<thecpaptain> sedan stängs
<thecpaptain> when you begin installing matlab and get some errors saying "access denied" don't pay attention,just go ahead. after you've matlab installed you probably go to the .../.../matlab7/bin/nlx86 directory and try to run executable called MATLAB.don't do it! you should firstly go,right after installation,to the directory .../.../matlab7
<thecpaptain> så här skriver han på hemsidan
<thecpaptain> eller
<thecpaptain> en tråd
<thecpaptain> där han säger att man inte ska försöka öppna den som jag gjorde förra gången
<thecpaptain> så jag vill inte pröva på det sättet nu heller
<thecpaptain> hehe
<MaXmeOliver> vad ska du ha matlab till då?
<thecpaptain> studier
<thecpaptain> några idéer EAG ?
<thecpaptain> :)
<thecpaptain> välkommen tillbaks förreste
<thecpaptain> hehe
<EAG> jag fudnerar på varför inte mitt matlab hoppar igång som det ska nu
<thecpaptain> hm
<MaXmeOliver> någon som har bra tips på guider för en complete linux/ubuntu-noob?
<thecpaptain> hm
<madbear> MaXmeOliver: www.df.lth.se/~triad/gnulinux/gnulinux-2upl.pdf
<dagon_> http://www.lathund.nu är rätt nybörjarvänlig
<MaXmeOliver> jag läser faktiskt den nu :)
<MaXmeOliver> folk säger att man ska börja med gentoo, tankar?
<dagon_> don't
<madbear> MaXmeOliver: koka kaffe och läs boken jag länkade till
<madbear> eller ja koka en kanna och drick till boken!
<dagon_> :)
<swedala> gentoo är för folk som har mycket tid över
<dagon_> och utan familj, flickvän, jobb etc.
<MaXmeOliver> jag dricker inte kaffe, jag är 14 :P
<dagon_> och är uppe så här sent? :P
<MaXmeOliver> pff, jag ska ju upp 11^^
<MaXmeOliver> 10 timmar sömn räcker gott
<MaXmeOliver> tom 9 gör
<MaXmeOliver> ;)
<dagon_> jag har inte sovit något sen i torsdags natt
<MaXmeOliver> hahahhaha
<MaXmeOliver> (Y)
<swedala> 4-5 timmar räcker om man är man :D
<MaXmeOliver> tack för länken dagon :)
<dagon_> swedala; absolut :D
<MaXmeOliver> 7 timmar är minimum om man är 14 :P
<dagon_> MaXmeOliver; np
<MaXmeOliver> =)
<dagon_> när jag var 14 satt jag med en lånad dator och pillade red hat
<thecpaptain> man kan klara sig utan sömn ett bra tag
<thecpaptain> men man mår inte bra av det
<thecpaptain> :P
<MaXmeOliver> :P
<MaXmeOliver> xD
<swedala> dagon_: vilken version?
<MaXmeOliver> jag har iaf ett sätt at lära mig på: jag kopierar aldrig, jag skriver av ist så tar jag in vad jag skriver :D
<dagon_> hmm, det var runt 2000 nån gång
<dagon_> det var någon tidig version som en polare fått bränd av sin bror
<dagon_> 1.0 eller 2.0 tror jag
<thecpaptain> matlab
<dagon_> man loggade in i en tty och fick starta x själv minns jag :D
<thecpaptain> varför funkar du inte....
<MaXmeOliver> haha :P
<MaXmeOliver> -.- "kan inte skriva till "-" (brutet rör) -.-
<swedala> dagon_: knappast, runt 2000 var redan på version 7
<dagon_> mjo men vi var inte så uppdaterade ;)
<MaXmeOliver> yaay, felstavning(Y)
<MaXmeOliver> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install wakoopa
<MaXmeOliver> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<MaXmeOliver> ?
<MaXmeOliver> kanske måste installera aptitude först..
<MaXmeOliver> sudo apt-get install måste vara det bästa kommandot evar
<dagon_> det tycker inte jag som arch användare :>
<dagon_> thecpaptain; http://paste.ubuntu.com/531445/
<thecpaptain> hmm
<thecpaptain> oooh
<thecpaptain> ser lovande ut
<thecpaptain> =D
<thecpaptain> så hm
<thecpaptain> bara att copy pasta lite kommandon med andra ord
<thecpaptain> :)
<dagon_> yes
<dagon_> jag gjorde det ännu lättare för dig :)
<thecpaptain> =D
<thecpaptain> yaaay
<thecpaptain> du borde bli en typ
<thecpaptain> err
<thecpaptain> sån som skriver manualer
<thecpaptain> eller
<thecpaptain> du är duktig på att skriva sådana
<thecpaptain> att vara en sådan är nog ganska tråkigt
<thecpaptain> så vill inte att du gör något sådant om du inte vill
<thecpaptain> :P
<dagon_> hehe
<thecpaptain> hm
<thecpaptain> så
<thecpaptain> i steg två
<thecpaptain> var lägger jag till själva
<thecpaptain> add line
<thecpaptain> bara direkt under eller ?
<dagon_> är det environment du är i nu?
<MaXmeOliver> aja, god natt alla folk, ill be back 2morrow :D
<thecpaptain> ja
<thecpaptain> gnatt
<thecpaptain> :)
<MaXmeOliver> :)
<dagon_> okej, bara lägg till den sist i filen
<thecpaptain> lycka till i kyrkan ;)
<MaXmeOliver> tack för all hjälp
<MaXmeOliver> haha :P :)
<MaXmeOliver> (A)
<thecpaptain> :)
<thecpaptain> hm
<thecpaptain> ok så bläddra till sista sidan med andra ord ?
<thecpaptain> jag vet inte ens vad jag är inne i
<thecpaptain> hehehe
<thecpaptain> är det en fil som err
<thecpaptain> säger någonting smart till något program antar jag
<dagon_> om du kopierade första raden och klistrade in så borde du befinna dig i environment
<dagon_> då lägger du bara till raden export... sist
<thecpaptain> jopp
<thecpaptain> alltså i samma ställe där jag befinner mig
<thecpaptain> det finns massa alternativ där nere
<thecpaptain> read file
<thecpaptain> och massa sådant
<thecpaptain> next page
<thecpaptain> justify
<thecpaptain> massa sånt
<thecpaptain> ska jag bara lägga till den där jag står ?
<dagon_> nu vet jag inte hur den filen ser ut i ubuntu
<thecpaptain> hm
<thecpaptain> ok
<dagon_> swedala; vet du?
<thecpaptain> eh jag testar väl
<thecpaptain> bara att gå in här igen om det inte funkar
<thecpaptain> :)
<dagon_> jao
<thecpaptain> hm
<swedala> dagon_: vet vad?
<swedala> sorry jag har vart afk
<dagon_> hur ser environment-filen ut i ubuntu?
<dagon_> eller, rättare sagt i gnome tror jag det gäller
<thecpaptain> korrekt
<thecpaptain> :)
<thecpaptain> hm
<thecpaptain> i rad 5 i din fina lathund
<swedala> sorry, är dålig på gnome
<dagon_> jag har 5 bortkommenterade rader i min men jag kör fluxbox :>
<thecpaptain> när han ber mig gå in på directory
<thecpaptain> då antar jag att han menar där filen på rad 6 ligger
<thecpaptain> eh
<thecpaptain> testar
<dagon_> på rad 5 byter du mapp, på rad 6 skapar du en fil :)
<thecpaptain> hehe
<thecpaptain> ah
<thecpaptain> ok
<thecpaptain> hm
<thecpaptain> undrar var han vill att jag lägger den
<dagon_> den lägger sig i /etc/profile.d/
<thecpaptain> aaaah
<thecpaptain> där fanns en mapp som hette etc
<thecpaptain> hehehe
<thecpaptain> såg inte den xD
<thecpaptain> dock finns där ingen profile.d
<thecpaptain> ska jag skapa en sådan ? =)
<dagon_> nej
<dagon_> för allt i världen :P
<thecpaptain> hm
<thecpaptain> hehehehe
<thecpaptain> =D
<dagon_> provade du att bara copypasta in det som står på rad 5?
<thecpaptain> nämen titta
<thecpaptain> lol
<thecpaptain> det funkade att copy paste
<thecpaptain> lol
<thecpaptain> du e bäst
<thecpaptain> =D
<thecpaptain> så nu ska jag starta om
<thecpaptain> brb
<dagon_> lycka till :D
<thecpaptain> tackar =D
#ubuntu-se 2010-11-14
<thecpaptain> hm
<thecpaptain> i steg nummer 12
<thecpaptain> då ska jag gå in i opt/matlab/bin
<dagon_> jao
<thecpaptain> dock hittar den inte när jag copy pastar
<thecpaptain> :)
<dagon_> det beror nog på att du inte har installerat matlab där
<thecpaptain> så ska jag bara gå in och försöka köra från filen i matlab mappen
<thecpaptain> mm
<thecpaptain> tänkte om det hade att göra med det vi gjorde nyss
<thecpaptain> att man startar annanstansifrån eller nåt
<thecpaptain> :)
<thecpaptain> hehe
<dagon_> så går du in i matlabmappen och kör filen som heter matlab bör det funka
<dagon_> du hade installerat matlab i din hemmapp va?
<thecpaptain> ja ?
<thecpaptain> hm
<thecpaptain> fatal error on startup >.<
<thecpaptain> failure loading desktop class
<thecpaptain> crap
<thecpaptain> kan det ha att göra med att jag installerat i min hemmamapp ?
<dagon_> ska inte spela nån roll
<thecpaptain> hm
<dagon_> hittade en mer aktuell guide till dig
<dagon_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<thecpaptain> kollar
<thecpaptain> aaah
<thecpaptain> här får man stepbystep instructions
<thecpaptain> hm
<thecpaptain> så
<thecpaptain> om vi kör på denna istället
<thecpaptain> ska vi ta bort det vi gjorde i environment etc ?
<dagon_> hmm, bra fråga
<thecpaptain> och om jag nu vill ominstallera
<thecpaptain> då är det bara att göra det va
<dagon_> jadå
<thecpaptain> eftersom jag inte skapat någon symbolic link
<thecpaptain> så bör det inte påverka själva os
<thecpaptain> eller hur ?
<thecpaptain> alltså
<thecpaptain> ingen rest
<thecpaptain> :)
<dagon_> ingen fara
<thecpaptain> nice
<thecpaptain> =D
<thecpaptain> hm
<thecpaptain> den kan inte öppna den
<thecpaptain> hm
<thecpaptain> får nog köra en kombination
<thecpaptain> http://www.mathworks.com/downloads/web_downloads/manual_download_instructions
<thecpaptain> det här är installationsguiden jag följde förut
<thecpaptain> om du nu kan se den
<thecpaptain> det vet jag inte
<dagon_> nope
<thecpaptain> skillnaden är att jag ger den sudo rättigheter i den du gav mig
<thecpaptain> hm
<thecpaptain> vad är länken till linux paste sidan ?
<dagon_> paste.ubuntu.com
<thecpaptain> http://paste.ubuntu.com/531455/
<thecpaptain> there we are
<thecpaptain> :)
<thecpaptain> aaah
<thecpaptain> eller jo
<thecpaptain> nu vill vi installera den i opt typ
<thecpaptain> vilket innebär att vi måste köra som root
<thecpaptain> ska vi då skriva "sudo install"
<thecpaptain> när jag installerar ?
<thecpaptain> :)
<dagon_> helt riktigt
<thecpaptain> nu installerar jag på ett annat ställe än tidigare
<thecpaptain> är det bara att ta bort dem gamla filerna sen ?
<thecpaptain> dvs i den andra directoryt ?
<dagon_> yes
<thecpaptain> haihai
<thecpaptain> :)
<thecpaptain> sådär
<thecpaptain> installerat igen
<thecpaptain> är de sista stegen nödvändiga tro ?
<thecpaptain> skaffa MATLAB launcher etc ?
<thecpaptain> :)
<dagon_> nja, det är väl mer för flashighetens skull
<thecpaptain> hm
<thecpaptain> gör väl ändå
<thecpaptain> :)
<dagon_> lika bra :D
<thecpaptain> =D
<thecpaptain> hm då får vi testa att köra då
<thecpaptain> omstart först ?
<thecpaptain> eller ska vi bara testa
<thecpaptain> :)
<dagon_> det är nog bara att tuta och köra
<thecpaptain> hmm
<thecpaptain> om jag bara hittar var
<thecpaptain> =D
<thecpaptain> aaaah
<thecpaptain> det var inte så dumt att ladda hem launcher after all
<thecpaptain> hamnade i applications menyn
<thecpaptain> :)
<dagon_> :)
<thecpaptain> >.<
<thecpaptain> verkar fortfarande inte starta
<thecpaptain> pffff
<thecpaptain> undrar varför
<thecpaptain> this is keeping me very perplexed
<thecpaptain> hmmm
<thecpaptain> If installing a Standalone Named User license, do not run the activation client as root user. After installation, choose to exit without activating. The end user will be prompted to activate when launching MATLAB for the first time.
<thecpaptain> vill testa en sista gång
<thecpaptain> att ominstallera
<thecpaptain> och att inte välja att aktivera innan jag startar
<maxmeoliver> Jag fixade det :) behövde bara starta om datorn :)
<thecpaptain> hehehe
<thecpaptain> nice
<thecpaptain> :)
<maxmeoliver> :)
<thecpaptain> jag testar nog detsamma
<thecpaptain> brb
<dagon_> thecpaptain; gör så :)
<thecpaptain> :)
<dagon_> nu ska jag ta och lägga mig och få lite välbehövd sömn
<dagon_> godnatt på er :)
<maxmeoliver> Har inte testat att spela dock men installationen gick bra :) god natt igen
<maxmeoliver> Godnatt :)
<thecpaptain> tebax
<thecpaptain> =D
<thecpaptain> dock väldigt mysko
<thecpaptain> återigen
<thecpaptain> lol
<thecpaptain> den hm
<thecpaptain> launch grejen och allt som låg under applikationsmenyn innan jag restartade
<thecpaptain> borta
<thecpaptain> lol
<thecpaptain> om jag vill starta manuellt
<thecpaptain> hur gör jag då ?
<thecpaptain> :)
<thecpaptain> tebax
<thecpaptain> :)
<thecpaptain> nästan fixat
<thecpaptain> verkar det som
<thecpaptain> nu när jag kör via terminalen
<thecpaptain> så säger den
<thecpaptain> Warning: latest version of matlab app-defaults file not found. Contact your system administrator to have this file installed Warning: Unable to load Java Runtime Environment: libjvm.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory Warning: Disabling Java support
<thecpaptain>                             < M A T L A B (R) >                   Copyright 1984-2010 The MathWorks, Inc.                 Version 7.11.0.584 (R2010b) 32-bit (glnx86)                               August 16, 2010      ----------------------------------------------------------         Your MATLAB license will expire in 48 days.         Please contact your system administrator or         MathWorks to renew this license.     -----
<x_link> thecpaptain: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<x_link> thecpaptain: Kopiera in text och länka länka länken hit istället. Blir rätt jobbigt för vissa om man ska kopiera så mycket text.
<thecpaptain> http://paste.ubuntu.com/531470/
<thecpaptain> haihai
<thecpaptain> :)
<HeMan> Morrn!
<gorgo> sover alla?
<HeMan> inte jag
<gorgo> då var någon vaken
<HeMan> jo
<gorgo> farsdag idag
<chees> hur install man tar.gz
<andol> chees: Det beror på. En .tar.gz är i sig bara en ihopbuntad och komprimerad samling filer, ungefär som en .zip i Windowsvärlden.
<chees> ok
<chees> är en drivrutin för ett nätverks kort
<IPconfig> hello
<IPconfig> larsemil 'r du d'r
<IPconfig> 'r nan dar
<PontusOhman> IPconfig: Vänligen fixa ditt charset :)
<kodein> man ska inte slösa på åäö. det finns ett begränsat antal.
<PontusOhman> Haha ^^
<madbear> PontusOhman: det är minsta problemet han har
<madbear> några 1337 hackers från denna kanalen tyckte att ja.. du skulle sett.. att han skulle rm -rf /bin
<madbear> vilket han gjorde
<madbear> jaja amelia hur länge ska ditt OP vara kvar nu? huh? :D
<IPconfig> elite hackers
<IPconfig> fins de sana i har
<kodein> på HAR fanns det rätt många hackers.
 * gorgo testkör irssi
<IPconfig> ah
<hume> hej.... nån här som har möjlighet att hjälpa mig med ett problem? jag skulle behöva utöka min virutella drive i virutalbox - nån idé om hur man kan göra det....?
<IPconfig> hade problem med de i gr[
<Haffe> Hahahha.
<Haffe> 90talsdisco.
 * Haffe lyssnar på daze - Super Heroes.
<kodein> ummbop a eyaeya ummbop ayeaa
<madbear> OFFTOPIC!!
<madbear> vart är offtopic poliserna? :(
<cahoot> det är väldigt svårt att hamna off topic här
<IPconfig> madbear om man har kod till rxvt f;r att moda den hur gar man da
<phnom> IPconfig: Man öppnar filerna i lämplig text-editor och ändrar det man vill ändra, sen kompilerar man det.
<IPconfig> #-*-conf-*-  startup_message off autodetach      on vbell           on  setenv LC_CTYPE en_GB.UTF-8 defutf8 on  termcapinfo rxvt-unicode ti@:te@ terminfo    rxvt-unicode ti@:te@: term        screen-256color  bind V split -v  hardstatus on hardstatus alwayslastline '%{= M} %H%{= G} %l %= %{= w}%-w%{+b r}%n*%t%{-b r}%{w}%+w %= %{c}%d %D %{B}%c '
<IPconfig> de 'r vall far rxvt
<kodein> om du säger det, så.
<IPconfig> http://misc.barrucadu.co.uk/screen-big.png
<kodein> jag konfar min rxvt i .Xdefaults, men det där ser inte ut att ha samma syn-tax
<kodein> http://www.hexellent.com/files/14/2009-06-01-225406_3360x1050_scrot.png ???
<IPconfig> ah de va coolt med
<IPconfig> men hur 'ndrar jag
<IPconfig> ge mig kommando sp 'r de l'tast
<kodein> emacs
<gorgo> emacs e fint
<gorgo> längesen man använde den
<IPconfig> nu da
<IPconfig> nu har jag lagt in koden
<IPconfig> ska man bara st'nga den
<IPconfig> n'r jag har skrivit in koden in i emacs vad g;r man da
<IPconfig> insert
<IPconfig> var ligger rxvt
<coobra> whereis rxvt
<kodein> kan nån tipsa ipconfig om att läsa http://wiki.afterstep.org/index.php?title=Rxvt-Unicode_Configuration_Tutorial när han dyker upp igen? jag tänkte afk:a några timmar.
<gorgo> irssi funkar rätt bra :)
<dagon_> irssi är bäst :)
<gorgo> jo den funkar bra, sitter i openbox nu, ser lite nördigt ut, hehe
<dagon_> :P
<dagon_> så här nördig ser min netbook ut
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/archflux.png
<gorgo> fluxbux?
<gorgo> :)
<gorgo> du kör arch, eller?
<dagon_> jao
<dagon_> eller, jag kör lite allt möjligt
<gorgo> har funderat på o börja med arch, men aldrig blivit av
<gorgo> hehe ok, har flera stycken installerat, som jag då, byter lite då o då
<dagon_> ubuntu på den stationära, arch linux på netbooken, fedora+opensuse+kubuntu+freebsd+mandriva på en laptop som jag labbar med
<dagon_> senaste tillskottet är en helt fräsch installation av centos
<gorgo> dagon_: en hel del då, vilken föredrar du då?
<dagon_> hmm, jag föredrar nog arch
<dagon_> och om vi snackar debian derivat så är nog linux mint favoriten
<dagon_> inte ubuntu
<dagon_> sorry guys :P
<gorgo> arch e väl inte debian derivat?
<dagon_> nope
<gorgo> linux mint bygger väl mycket på ubuntu
<dagon_> yes
<gorgo> jag ser ingen större skillnad på de två
<gorgo> använder ju ändå apt :)
<dagon_> nja, linux mint känns lite mer nybörjarvänlig än ubuntu
<dagon_> du slipper mecka med codecs, drivare och den där biten
<gorgo> aha
<gorgo> jo sant
<gorgo> vissa paket e ju installerat i mint men inte ubuntu
<gorgo> mp3 o sådant
<gorgo> hehe
<dagon_> skillnaden är att "ubuntu är mer öppet"
<gorgo> eller var såinnan
<dagon_> http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=1523 <- min nya favorit
<thecpaptain> godten tagk allesammans
<thecpaptain> :)
<thecpaptain> håller på att försöka fixa MATLAB till ubuntu
<thecpaptain> och behöver lite hjälp med att fixa till en java grej
<thecpaptain> typ
<thecpaptain> flytta en fil till rätt ställe
<madbear> vadå för fil
<thecpaptain> hm
<thecpaptain> vänta
<thecpaptain> http://paste.ubuntu.com/531470/
<thecpaptain> så här säger han när jag försöker köra
<thecpaptain> tolka och kom med idéer =D
<madbear> sudo apt-get install sun-jvm ? :D
<madbear> eller nåt sånt
<thecpaptain> xD
<thecpaptain> hehehe
<thecpaptain> kanske kan funka
<thecpaptain> :)
<thecpaptain> det intressanta är att om jag söker på hårddisken efter den filen
<thecpaptain> så hittar jag typ
<thecpaptain> 20 stycken
<thecpaptain> som heter just libjvm.so
<madbear> sudo ldconfig
<thecpaptain> hm okie
<thecpaptain> undefined function or method for sudo
<thecpaptain> :)
<madbear> äh vafn
<thecpaptain> hhehehehe
<thecpaptain> =D
<madbear> här fixade dom det
<madbear> http://www.mathworks.com/matlabcentral/newsreader/view_thread/292958
<thecpaptain> ooh nice
<thecpaptain> ska läsa
<thecpaptain> tack =D
<madbear> andra posten där
<madbear> install som root och sen chown
<madbear> thecpaptain: säg att det hjälpte
<thecpaptain> hmm
<thecpaptain> chown ?
<thecpaptain> :)
<Forcevision> Tjo !
<thecpaptain> aaah
<thecpaptain> det där kommandot
<thecpaptain> vad innebär det tro ?
<dagon_> arggh, hur får man bort rättstavningen i xchat?
<thecpaptain> hellu dagon =D
<dagon_> hallå :>
<thecpaptain> hmm
<cahoot>  i nst->anc->sravn?
<thecpaptain> han säger dock att han installerade och sen startade
<thecpaptain> men den vill inte ens starta
<thecpaptain> kanske om jag installerar i deb eller vad dem snackar om där ?
<thecpaptain> eller nej
<thecpaptain> bin
<cahoot>  meh  inst->avanc->stavn?
<Forcevision> Vad skall jag köra för server typ om jag skall ha min server till streama bilder musik och lagring från nätet alltså inte mitt interna nätverk ?
<cahoot> s/avanc/inmatn/
<fredrik_> äntligen fått igång 3D på den hr sugiga acer lappen. Men varje gång jag startar datorn får jag starta "compiz-fusion-icon" och välja alternativet "reload window manager". Hur kan jag komma runt det problemet?
<thecpaptain> hehhe
<thecpaptain> nu har jag gått in på filen han snackar om
<thecpaptain> dock har jag ingen aning om VAR jag ska lägga in de två kommandoraderna
<thecpaptain> det är ju ett helt program med kommandon jag ser
<madbear> thecpaptain: ger dig rättigheterna till din matlab map vare va
<madbear> har stängt didär
<thecpaptain> hm
<thecpaptain> rättigheterna har jag
<thecpaptain> typ
<thecpaptain> det är något med java verkar det som som inte vill lira
<cahoot> har du sun's java?
<thecpaptain> och nu är jag inne i programfilen och ska lägga in dem där grejerna han snacka om
<thecpaptain> hmm
<thecpaptain> osäker
<thecpaptain> tror det
<thecpaptain> vet inte vilka det finns så
<thecpaptain> :)
<thecpaptain> http://www.mathworks.com/matlabcentral/newsreader/view_thread/292958
<thecpaptain> han säger bara
<thecpaptain> err jag la till dem här i filen bara...
<thecpaptain> men VAR
<thecpaptain> lol
<thecpaptain> den är ju grymt stor
<thecpaptain> eller ja
<thecpaptain> iaf för den som är nybörjare i programmering
<thecpaptain> :P
<madbear> vad snackar du om nu? :D
<madbear> installera matlab som root
<thecpaptain> hehehe
<madbear> starta matlab
<thecpaptain> jag har gjort det
<thecpaptain> :)
<thecpaptain> jo
<thecpaptain> det är det steget som failar
<thecpaptain> =D
<thecpaptain> kan inte starta
<madbear> vad sägs?
<madbear> säger datan!!
<thecpaptain> http://paste.ubuntu.com/531470/
<thecpaptain> huh ?
<Haffe> 'Have you tried turning it on and off again'?
<thecpaptain> frågar du mig ? :)
<madbear> thecpaptain:  typ chown -R dittanvändarnamn ~./matlab
<Haffe> Ja.
<madbear> sudo innan det där thecpaptain
<thecpaptain> hm ok
<thecpaptain> vad innebär chown ?
<thecpaptain> men
<thecpaptain> det skulle man göra efter att man installerat
<thecpaptain> ah just det
<thecpaptain> :P
<thecpaptain> det är där jag är nu
<Nafallo> ch owner
<Nafallo> change owner
<robin_> chown = change owner
<thecpaptain> men man ska väl öppna den först va eller ?
<thecpaptain> ah ok
<madbear> alltså matlabskaparna är lite bakom
<thecpaptain> hm
<thecpaptain> så när jag skriver chown kommandot
<thecpaptain> sudo chown -R thecpaptain ~/matlab ?
<thecpaptain> alltså
<thecpaptain> dit där den hör hemma såklar
<madbear> ~/.matlab
<thecpaptain> men chown -R <användarnamn> ?
<thecpaptain> happ
<thecpaptain> fick jag nytt problem
<thecpaptain> Fatal Error on startup: Failure loading desktop class
<thecpaptain> fick samma förut när jag hade föregående installation
<thecpaptain> alltså innan jag testade att ominstallera i /usr
<fredrik_> äntligen fått igång 3D på den hr sugiga acer lappen. Men varje gång jag startar datorn får jag starta "compiz-fusion-icon" och välja alternativet "reload window manager". Hur kan jag komma runt det problemet?
<thecpaptain> ingen aning
<thecpaptain> baaah
<thecpaptain> jag fattar inte >.<
<madbear> men post #2 thecpaptain
<madbear> sudo sh install
<madbear> kör matlab när du installerat
<madbear> den kommer gnälla
<thecpaptain> hm joo men känns som jag gjorde det igår
<thecpaptain> men aja
<thecpaptain> testar väl att installera igen då
<dagon_> trial and error
<thecpaptain> hur avinstallerar jag den grejen jag har installerad då ?
<madbear> sudo chown -R thecpaptain:thecaptain /home/thecpaptain/.matlab
<madbear> matlab
<thecpaptain> yeap hur avinstallerar jag ? :)
<thecpaptain> om jag nu inte ska installera på samma ställe
<madbear> är det avinstallerat då?
<thecpaptain> hehe nej
<thecpaptain> :)
<madbear> kör kommandot där uppe då
<madbear> chown grejen jag skrev
<madbear> sen testar du igen :P
<thecpaptain> avinstallerar jag då ?
<madbear> nej!
<thecpaptain> jag har ju gjort det :P
<madbear> hela den grejen?
<madbear> skriv såhär då
<thecpaptain> hmmm
<madbear>  /usr/local/MATLAB/bin/matlab
<madbear> :D
<thecpaptain> Fatal Error on startup: Failure loading desktop class
<thecpaptain> hehehe
<thecpaptain> xD
<madbear> dretlab
<thecpaptain> men jag har ju såklart gått in där själva körfilen ligger ;)
<madbear> vars ä dä
<thecpaptain> nu testade jag sudo chown -R thecpaptain:thecpaptain /blablabla/./matlab
<madbear> inte ./matlab
<thecpaptain> hm inte ?
<thecpaptain> ah
<thecpaptain> bara snedsträck såklart
<thecpaptain> how foolish of me =D
<thecpaptain> fast det såklart
<thecpaptain> jag står ju i den mappen
<thecpaptain> :P
<madbear> konfigsen för program ligger i din hemmap med . före
<madbear> så di är dolda filer
<thecpaptain> så då måste det väl bli blablabla ./matlab ?
<madbear> näääää
<thecpaptain> hmm
<thecpaptain> nehe ? xD
<thecpaptain> ok så vi tar det från början
<madbear> många progs har egna konfigfiler i användarens hem
<thecpaptain> ah ok
<madbear> först installera vilket du gjort
<thecpaptain> men vi kör en överblick
<madbear> sen så kör du matlab och .matlab skapas i ditt hem
<madbear> men sen så är matlab knas och rättigheterna är fel
<thecpaptain> hm
<thecpaptain> ok
<madbear> så då ska du visst köra chown -R användare /hem/användare/.matlab
<thecpaptain> ska kolla i min hemmapp
<madbear> ls -a
<thecpaptain> aah okie
<thecpaptain> haihai
<thecpaptain> h
<thecpaptain> vad innebär -a ?
<thecpaptain> ls = list
<thecpaptain> -a ?
<madbear> all typ
<madbear> ls -la
<thecpaptain> list all = la ?
<madbear> lista ut skillnaden själv :P
<dagon_> eller kör 'man ls'
<thecpaptain> hehehe
<thecpaptain> ls brukar funka för mig
<thecpaptain> =D
<thecpaptain> hm
<thecpaptain> så nu är jag i min home mapp
<madbear> ls -la
<thecpaptain> ah där har vi en liten fil som heter .matlab
<thecpaptain> nice
<madbear> mm
<thecpaptain> så nu kör jag chown grejen ?
<madbear> sudo chown -R thecpaptain .matlab
<madbear> -R för rekursiv
<madbear> brb/bbl
<thecpaptain> inte: sudo chown -R thecpaptain:thecpaptain .matlab ?
<thecpaptain> hm okie
<thecpaptain> nu var det gjort
<thecpaptain> då testar jag att köra igen då ?
<thecpaptain> nu fick jag den här grejen igen
<thecpaptain> http://paste.ubuntu.com/531470/
<thecpaptain> fortfarande något knas med java
<cahoot> frågan är om matlab kräver sun's java
<thecpaptain> hm
<thecpaptain> hur tar man reda på det
<thecpaptain> och hur går vi vidare när vi vet ?
<thecpaptain> :)
<cahoot> enklast är väl att installera sun's fre
<cahoot> jre
<thecpaptain> all right
<thecpaptain> sudo apt-install ? :)
<cahoot> du har ubuntu 10.10?
<thecpaptain> hm
<thecpaptain> 10.4
<cahoot> ok prova aptitude search jre
<thecpaptain> så i kommandotolken: aptitude search jre
<thecpaptain> you got it
<cahoot> syns sun-java6-jre?
<thecpaptain> http://paste.ubuntu.com/531750/
<thecpaptain> hm
<thecpaptain> verkar så
<cahoot> ok du har den redan
<thecpaptain> sun-java6-jre längst ned
<cahoot> inga ytterligare idéer
<thecpaptain> http://wirelesscafe.wordpress.com/2009/06/04/how-to-install-matlab-and-how-to-make-it-work-on-linux/
<thecpaptain> jag testade den här igår
<thecpaptain> det verkar som att det är många som fått det att funka genom att fixa någonting med java
<thecpaptain> http://www.mathworks.com/matlabcentral/newsreader/view_thread/292958
<thecpaptain> samma sak här
<thecpaptain> dock fattar jag inte, i den senare länken, vad han menar med lägg till raderna i fieln
<thecpaptain> för jag menar
<thecpaptain> den är stor
<thecpaptain> funkar ju inte att bara slänga in kommandona på något random ställe
<thecpaptain> idéer någon ?
<Nafallo> omnomnomnom
<Nafallo> 10.04 < 10.10 > 10.4
<Nafallo> just saying.
<Nafallo> (10.4 finns inte)
<Nafallo> hmm. jag gjorde fel.
<Nafallo> 10.04 < 10.10 < 10.4
<cahoot> thecpaptain: var ser du ngt om att lägga till ngt i ng fil?
<madbear> thecpaptain: har du gjort som han skriver i post #2? och varför trycker du inte bara på upgrade så du får 10.10
<thecpaptain> hm
<thecpaptain> mycket på en gång :P
<thecpaptain> hm jo att lägga till i fil pratar han om i den här länken:
<thecpaptain> http://www.mathworks.com/matlabcentral/newsreader/view_thread/292958
<Nafallo> 10.10 ar inte LTS :-)
<thecpaptain> LTS? =D
<Nafallo> !lts
<ubot2> Factoid 'lts' not found
<Nafallo> meh
<thecpaptain> hehe
<thecpaptain> vad är lts ?
<Haffe> !LTS
<thecpaptain> :)
<ubot2> Factoid 'LTS' not found
<Nafallo> Long-Time Support
<thecpaptain> och jag, jag har gjort som han sa i post#2
<thecpaptain> och jag fick återigen problemet
<thecpaptain> http://paste.ubuntu.com/531470/
<thecpaptain> :)
<Nafallo> 3 år istället för 1.5 år
<thecpaptain> hm
<thecpaptain> vad innebär det ? :S
<madbear> har du JVM installerat?
<cahoot> thecpaptain: prova att bara pasta dom två raderna i ditt shell och se om du kan starta matlab sen
<madbear> java virtual machine
<Nafallo> for normala anvandare handlar det mest om sakerhetsuppdateringar :-)
<thecpaptain> hm visst
<thecpaptain> hur kommer jag åt mitt shell
<thecpaptain> ah
<thecpaptain> är det .sh filen ?
<gorgo> :)
<thecpaptain> vad är det för något förresten ?
<thecpaptain> :)
<thecpaptain> hehe
<thecpaptain> okie
<thecpaptain> :)
<thecpaptain> @cahoot hur kommer jag åt mitt shell ?
<cahoot> det det du kallar 'kommandotolk' jag avser
<thecpaptain> terminal ? :)
<madbear> ja
<madbear> just do it nu
<madbear> vilka rader btw?
<thecpaptain> jovisst skulle jag vilja göra 'det'
<thecpaptain> om jag visste hur jag gjorde 'det'
<thecpaptain> :P
<madbear> inte nåt med rm och bin nuva
<madbear> :D:D::D
<thecpaptain> jag ska lägga till raderna i min .sh fil
<thecpaptain> det är jag med på
<thecpaptain> men HUR ?
<cahoot> export AWT_TOOLKIT=MToolkit; export MATLAB_JAVA=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.20/jre; matlab
<thecpaptain> så enkelt ?
<thecpaptain> aja
<cahoot> *om* det löser problem kan du ju lägga dom raderna 'överst'  i filen han pratar om
<thecpaptain> http://paste.ubuntu.com/531759/
<thecpaptain> hm
<thecpaptain> all right
<thecpaptain> frågan är fortfarande var övers
<thecpaptain> bara överst överst
<thecpaptain> för först kommer massa instruktioner och så
<thecpaptain> sen kommer programspråk
<madbear> men thecpaptain ligger ditt java där
<madbear> är det 1.6.0.20 du har
<thecpaptain> err
<thecpaptain> no idea
<thecpaptain> =D
<madbear> ls /usr/lib/jvm/
<thecpaptain> ska kolla
<thecpaptain> thecpaptain@thecpaptain-desktop:/usr/lib/jvm$ ls java-1.6.0-openjdk  java-6-openjdk  java-6-sun  java-6-sun-1.6.0.22
<thecpaptain> verkar som det
<thecpaptain> hm
<thecpaptain> fast när jag körde export så körde jag java-6-sun-1.6.0.20
<cahoot> kanske prova export AWT_TOOLKIT=MToolkit; export MATLAB_JAVA=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.22/jre; matlab  ?
<thecpaptain> min verkar heta 1.6.0.22 ?
<thecpaptain> tänkte också det
<thecpaptain> :)
<thecpaptain> testar
<thecpaptain> http://paste.ubuntu.com/531760/
<thecpaptain> verkar få samma problem
<thecpaptain> hm
<thecpaptain> om man tittar på det jag pastade
<thecpaptain> så verkar det som att han nu saknar en annan fil en tidigare
<thecpaptain> libjava.so
<thecpaptain> saknar han nu
<thecpaptain> förut var det libjvm.so
<cahoot> ok då vet du i alla fall att den föreslagna ändringen är meningslös
<thecpaptain> hm
<thecpaptain> hur vet vi det ?
<thecpaptain> jo alltså
<thecpaptain> att dem grejerna inte löste det hela
<thecpaptain> hehe
<thecpaptain> men kanske är dem en del i lösningen ?
<thecpaptain> eftersom dem föreändrade utgången ?
<cahoot> verkar inte så
<thecpaptain> hm
<Richiie> har lite problem här
<Richiie> /dev/sdb1 /media/sam1.5tb ext4  defaults 0   0
<Richiie> ska inte den raden funka i fstab att mounta en SDB disk ?
<Laban> Mjo det ska den väl
<Laban> Får du något felmeddelande?
<EAG> testa att använda UUID istället
<lightbricko> Jag får "File system is <b>NOT</b> clean." när jag kontrollerar filsystemet på rotpartitionen med "disk utility". Hur kan jag fixa partitionen? Jag kör Karmic Koala.
<lightbricko> Testar med "sudo touch /forcefsck", kommer tillbaka om det inte fixar sig..
<maxmeoliver> hellu
<maxmeoliver> någon här? :)
<bamsefar> Säkert.
<maxmeoliver> haha :P
<kodein> vi har tillsatt en utredning för att bringa klarhet i frågan
<maxmeoliver> hur scrollar man uppåt i terminal?
<virtuald> shift-page up
<maxmeoliver> funkar inte för mig i irssi :/
<bamsefar> I irssi är det bara page up.
<vacum> Om de inställningarna är knas kan man köra esc + p och esc + n
<maxmeoliver> najjs, tack :)
<maxmeoliver> esc+n funkar dock inte för mig :P
<maxmeoliver> mina paneler är inte klickbara längre :o
<EAG> nån som har en tellstick och har koll på konfiguration?
<vacum> EAG: har en
<vacum> EAG: vad undrar du?
<EAG> jag får ingen ordning på det
<EAG> försöker få rfcmd att stänga av och sätta på två st nexa-kontakter
<EAG> ibland båda sätts på och stängs av med samma kod, ibland stängs bara ena av efter att båda sätts på osv osv
<EAG> synd att dokumentationen är så dålig
<Slartibart> Nån som använder gnomenu? Kan få fram start-knappen i en panel, men det kommer ingenting när jag klickar på den, och försöker jag med awn istället så kraschar den helt, nåt "playbin" som inte finns.
<K350> Någon som vet om/var man kan ändra länk färgen i evolution?
<EAG> tellstick+homeautomation var ju riktigt nice
<bobo123> mycket in och ut idag, men inte många som säger något....
<Richiie> har ett stort problem me min ubbe server 10.10
<Richiie> varje gång jag bootar burken får jag "error sdb could not be mounted press S for skip eller M for manual recovery"
<Richiie> kör en dmesg | tail nu o ser bla de står end_request I/0 error dev sdb sector 146407894
<Richiie> på rad nr 5 i meddelandet någon som vet va problemet är ?
<bobo123> hmm... ingen aning. nått med andra hårddisken iaf
<bobo123> Richiie:  om du kollar på hårddisken två med Gparted eller System-Administration-Diskverktyg står det nått intressant där?
<Richiie> bobo123: de är min server har bara CLI
<Richiie> kan köra en fdisk -l
<Richiie> om du vill ?
<Richiie> har en gparted live cd förövrigt.
<Richiie> bobo123: drar in en ubbe 10.04 destop live cd nu ska se va den säger
<K350> Vart hamnar filerna man laddar ner med lynx?
<andol> K350: Hamnar inte i aktuell arbetskatalog då?
<K350> trodde det..men nedladdningne började på en gång. Jag fick aldrig ngn fråga. Sedan spelades filen - en mp3:a upp
<K350> jag gjorde ngt galet..
<andol> K350: I så fall beror det nog på att lynx inte valde att ladda ner filen utan snarare att försöka "visa" den.
<Nafallo> andol: lycka till att "visa" nagot utan att ladda ner det :-)
<andol> Nafallo: Jo, men skillnaden är ju att vid en explicit nedladdning så sparas filen på ett explicit ställen, medans då filen ska visas så kan den ju sparas som godtycklig temporär fil, alternativt hanteras direkt i minnet.
<Nafallo> sure
#ubuntu-se 2011-11-07
<einand> larsemil: jag kör optirun ja
<rolfblidborg> Hejsan!
<realubot> Richiie: Hallå Roffe!
<realubot> Haha.
<realubot> Oj.
<realubot> Richiie: Fel. :)
<maxjezy> Hej
 * spacebug- nickar hälsande
<maxjezy> rad gör ni
<maxjezy> haha, va coolt
<maxjezy> kan skriva med min penna på irc
<maxjezy> istället för tangentbord
<spacebug-> hehe
<maxjezy> på ritplattan
<spacebug-> bara coolt, eller coolt och användbart?
<realubot> maxjezy: Du har väldigt hör frånvaro här på IRC.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är noterat. Så att du vet.
<realubot> *hög
<realubot> Ni får joina #ubuntu-se-offtopic. Det är där nattfolket är.
<lag^> haha
<itmannen> Godmorgon kamrater. vad är kommandot för att montera en hd via terminalen ?
<madbear> mount :D
<mewmin> godmorgon madbear
<itmannen> Var det så simpelt :)
<itmannen> Nope funkade inte med mount
<itmannen> Nu är det en färd IRL som gäller
<madbear> tjenna
<madbear> men
<madbear> itnissen...
<madbear> morron mewmin wzup dawg
<mewmin> bwööööö kan inte sova, störigt som fan
<madbear> kunskapskanalen somnar man alltid till
<madbear> på dagtid är det skitsega föredrag :D
<einand> dom är oftast intressanta
<mewmin> har ingen tv
<mewmin> tog 200mg seroquel
<mewmin> ingen aning om vad normal dos är för att somna
<Barre> morrn
<larsemil> morrn
<phnom> Morrn
<nikihr> morrn morrn
<phnom> larsemil: Japp, jag kör optirun. Har inte försökt använda min hdmi.
<larsemil> phnom: fick det inte att fungera, ser inte ut som att det finns stöd för det alls.
<larsemil> och iaf på min laptop så går det inte att använda bara nvidiakortet.
<larsemil> kanske finns något i bios, har inte sett
<phnom> larsemil: Vad är det för modell? Jag måste sätta sata i compatible mode, då stänger den av intelkretsen.
<larsemil> phnom: asus u36j
<phnom> larsemil: Det ju uppföljaren till min, men den har annan teknik för att byta grafikkort tror jag. Men eftersom den inte har någon hw mux så borde det ju gå att använda hdmin iaf :/
<larsemil> mayby baby.
<larsemil> ska leka lite mer
<antii> u35jc \o/
<antii> phnom: kör du också den
<phnom> antii: Nä, ul30vt
<antii> ah
<antii> snikdatorn
<antii> bara jag som är missnöjd med asus support?
<nikihr> fan jag får fan inte 256 color att fungera :(
<nikihr> antii: godmorgon min vän
<antii> nikihr: tjena
<nikihr> whats up? :)
<antii> trött..
<nikihr> hehe
<nikihr> måndag..
<phnom> antii: Snikdator?
<antii> phnom: Ja, Ul30VT
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> godmorgon!
<phnom> antii: Varför är det en snikdator?
<antii> phnom: För att det var snikdatorn mot min modell :P.
<antii> phnom: tänkte köpa ul30vt först men ville ha lite mera kraft
<phnom> antii: När jag köpte min fanns nog inte u35... :)
<antii> ah :)
<antii> phnom: bra det, haft helvete med min. reparation två gånger
<antii> inte ens haft den ettå r.
<phnom> Men jag är inte så missnöjd med supporten, den funkade bra den enda gången jag använde den.
<phnom> Nu sist lödade jag ihop det trasiga själv, orkade inte skicka in den...
<antii> phnom: vill du se brevet asus skickade med till reparationsfabriken när jag skickade in den senast? :D
<phnom> :O
<antii> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7924785/failasus.jpeg
<antii> :D:D:D:D:
<phnom> rofl
<antii> Kul att Let Me Repair skickade med brevet till mig :)
<phnom> Vad var det för fel på den?
<antii> Skärmstrul.. jag hade fortf garanti men de gav mig kostnadsförslag på 4500kr men jag vägrade.
<antii> Fick den tillbakaskickad utan kostnad o jag fick byta ut skärmen själv för 600kr
<phnom> Dåligt, det borde ju gå på garantin
<phnom> När jag skickade in min hade en av krokarna som håller fast batteriet gått av
<antii> japp
<phnom> och nu senast var det lödningen på ett ytmonterat motstånd som hade släppt, så det flög gnistor när man satte i sladden.
<antii> köper fan då inte asus igen
<antii> inte laptops ivf.
<phnom> Ah, jag köper inte acer längre :>
<antii> bra val
<antii> blir nog en thinkpad nästa gång :)
<amelia> precis, thinkpad is the shit!
<Kimmen> jag har inte haft några problem med Dell laptops
<amelia> Kimmen: men thinkpad är alltid bäst. ;)
<Kimmen> kan vara så, aldrig haft nån =)
<phnom> Jag är lite sugen på en elitebook
<phnom> Även om de har rätt skum produktinformation hos dustin...
<antii> phnom: Länka!
<phnom> "Med äkta Windows® 7 Professional får du stor processorkapacitet, trådlös funktion och en HD-skärm på 35,6 cm (14 tum)"
<phnom> http://www.dustinhome.se/hp-elitebook-8460p-ci7-27-4gb-128-ssd-3g-14-w7p/product/5010587277
<antii> allt står ju under specifikationer
<amelia> phnom: äre inte bättre att köpa en mac istället för den? :P
<larsemil> phnom: lite jobbigt att köra linux på den där om det är windows som installerar en skärm i den
<phnom> larsemil: Jo, precis. Och den klockar ner processorn också :/
<phnom> amelia: Nä, köper inte apple av princip :P
<larsemil> får väl ha den som en headless server
<phnom> mm
<phnom> whomee: Ska du stå i montern på Arkad i veckan?
<nikihr> kan man stänga av systemljudet? det där jobbiga beepet om man t.ex tabbar fel i terminalen
<phnom> nikihr: Ja, i ljudinställningar
<phnom> Försöker du använda vi? ;)
<nikihr> nix
<antii> nikihr: slutat med ob?
<nikihr> antii: nej
<phnom> Eller ja, skulle inte förvåna mig om de har tagit bort de inställningarna eftersom det är alldeles för avancerat för användarna och de kan bli förvirrade av alla inställningsmöjligheter...
<itmannen> Göta Petter. Nu var det nära.
<phnom> itmannen: Att du inte hann inomhus innan solen tittade fram?
<itmannen> Efter det att jag clonade min hd så vägrade mitt system att starta. Helt omöjligt.  jag provade allt
<itmannen> Men så kom jag på lösningen och varför det blev tio
<larsemil> phnom: haha
<itmannen> Hade glömt min clonade hd i och då blev det kollision och fstab skrevs över
<itmannen> Men jag använde Parted Magic och gick in och redigerade fstab. Så nu är det igång igen :)
<itmannen> phnom,  Kunde mycket väl ha varit så :D
<itmannen> Tok ska det stå. Inte tio
<itmannen> phnom,  Men här har himlen ramlat ned på backen idag
<nikihr> Sådär
<itmannen> Så nu ska jag ta hd som jag clonade till och sätta in i en annan dator och se resultatet
<niklaswe> NÃ¥gon som vet om ssmtp har relayhost funktion?
<kodein> jag trodde det var hela syftet med ssmtp?
<itmannen> Järnspikar. Ibland så tänker jag inte längre än näsan räcker :( Det är ju ett 64-bits jag clonat. Och datorn klarar bara 32 :(
<itmannen> Suck. Allt jobb i onödan
<nikihr> antii: vad jobbar du med?
<antii> nikihr: linux
<nikihr> sweet
<antii> sj?
<nikihr> driver ett bemanningsföretag
<antii> soft
<antii> CEO?
<antii> :D
<nikihr> delägare :)
<antii> :)
<antii> stort?
<antii> litet?
<nikihr> litet än så länge :)
<antii> går det bra då
<nikihr> jora för fan
<antii> var söker ni folk?
<antii> monster osv?
<nikihr> överallt
<nikihr> :)
<larsemil> nikihr: mycket på twitters!?
<larsemil> tycker twitter svämmat över av huvudjägare i det sista
<nikihr> larsemil: vi håller på med det också en del
<nikihr> inte riktigt kommit igång än
<nikihr> det är rätt nystartat
<phnom> Så det är twittra man ska göra för att få jobb? :D
<nikihr> phnom: absolut
<phnom> Dags att börja nyttja twitter då kanske.
<antii> Nja.
<antii> Räcker väl med IRC förfan?
<nikihr> antii: hahaha
<whomee> phnom: e de du som heter "SEbadboy" på twitter?
<nikihr> fan vilket nice färgschema jag hittade :)
<antii> nikihr: till urxvt?
<nikihr> antii: japp :)
<phnom> nikihr: länka!
<Barre> bamsefar: nu känner vi av den föbannade översvämmningen. :(
<phnom> whomee: Nä
<phnom> whomee: Svara på min fråga! :(
<nikihr> phnom: strax
<nikihr> phnom: antii http://ompldr.org/vYjYweA
<antii> Fi fan.
<nikihr> antii: ? hahaha
<antii> kan inte läsa det där
<antii> måste vara whiteonblack
<nikihr> kör ditt då
<antii> gör det ju :D
<antii> men du kanske har überögon
<nikihr> men visa ditt :)
<nikihr> jag vill ha en ny font dock
<antii> sec.
<whomee> phnom: va va din fråga? :o
<phnom> whomee: Om du skulle stå med Axis på Arkad onsdag/torsdag :P
<whomee> phnom: hehe ne jag tillhör ju inte de vackra ansiktet utåt tyvärr
<whomee> även om jag är väldigt vacker ändå
<phnom> whomee: Naw :D
<whomee> säkerligen någon kostymnisse samt någon kvinna med knälång kjol som står där
<phnom> Mja, brukar vara ett par utvecklare också.
<antii> nikihr: har inte tid nu :P
<Nocturne> Existerar Kurdistan?!
<phnom> Nocturne: Nä, han har slutat med det för tillfället.
<Nocturne> Jag har aldrig sett honom här inne, och då är jag ändå här väldigt ofta.
<whomee> phnom: ok där sa du allt, jag är ju inte en kådnörd
<nikihr> antii: ojojojjo va viktig du var då
<nikihr> hahaha
<Nocturne> phnom:  Nej! Vad synd. Hoppas att han kommer tillbaka.
<itmannen> Dom som inte sett kurden här är inte här speciellt ofta.
<itmannen> Han börjar bli ett riktigt plågoris :)
<phnom> whomee: Varför inte? vad är det för fel på dig? ;P
<whomee> phnom: någon måste ju se till så att ni kådare kan använda internet mde
<whomee> :)
<phnom> Nocturne: Han har vettigare saker för sig på dagarna, prova kvällstid :P
<phnom> whomee: Jo, det är ju klart. :)
<whomee> phnom: annars blir ni ju ledsna!
<itmannen> Jag får "Out of range" på min bildskärm i en annan dator efter en nyinstallation. Verkar omöjligt att få till.
<phnom> itmannen: Inte omöjligt, du får det ju.
<phnom> whomee: kådare + interwebz + koffein = klad kådare
<itmannen> phnom,  Hm. verkar omöjligt att fixa iordning menar jag.
<nikihr> ePax: mate
<nikihr> :)
<ePax> whats up :D kolla pvt :D
<nikihr> såg det
<Markslap> Sladda med PVn och lyssna på Sator.
<bamsefar> Barre: Jasså?
<bamsefar> Barre: Jag lyckades köpa diskar! :D
<larsemil> bamsefar: vadå har komplett.se blivit så enkelt att använda att t.om 08or klarar av det?
<whomee> phnom: hörde du det att dom ska avsäga leveranser av kaffe till SE nu när delningen är gjord?
<bamsefar> larsemil: Lycka till att köpa vettiga diskar. :P
<antii> Markslap: \o/
<larsemil> bamsefar: bara retas!
<bamsefar> larsemil: Säkert :P
<bamsefar> larsemil: Har ni hårddiskar där ute i skogen, eller använder ni fortfarande hålkort?
<Barre> bamsefar: grattis... :)
<bamsefar> Barre: Tack :)
<bamsefar> Barre: Hade blivit jobbigt annars.
<whomee> 7 miljoner i budgeten för nästa halvår till storage o backup då .. jävla storagegrupp att vinna budgeten denna gången med
<larsemil> bamsefar: hålkort förutsätter papper
<larsemil> bamsefar: här har vi en maskin som liknar stonehenge
<phnom> whomee: lol, ofc, det är därför jag dricker så mycket jag kan nu.
<whomee> haha
<whomee> "Other names you are, or have been known by:" vafan .. ska man skriva andranamn på en sådan fråga? Visumansökan
<whomee> haha fel kanal
<kodein> nä, du ska skriva internetnick
<phnom> du måste ju skriva whomee, och alla dina andra nick du nånsin använt
<einand> whomee: där skriver du whomee ;)
<whomee> einand: ahh! *skriver*
<whomee> hoppas jag kommer in i landet nu
<phnom> Ehehe, wops, /quit != /close ...
<whomee> för h*vete va många frågor de va
<whomee> orkar inte nu
<phnom> whomee: Vart ska du åka?
<whomee> peking
<whomee> jobba lite
<phnom> Oooh
<kodein> norrköping behöver man inget visa för att åka till
<kodein> men du menade förstås beijing?
 * delhage ska till Peking om 2 veckor
<delhage> Norrköoing alltså
<whomee> norrköping behöver man gnällbältes-visum för
<whomee> gate upp o gate ner o bare glaneeee
<kodein> nu ligger ju inte nkpg i närke
<whomee> nej men att lyssna på en inbiten norrköpingare är som att lyssna på någon göeingebyggare från skåne
<whomee> ska kanske inte säga så mycke då jag är en östgöte som bor i skåne
<mewmin> orka bry sig om dialekter
<kodein> orka bry sig om att orka skriva att man inte orkar bry sig
<mewmin> kan väl inte rå för vart man är född/uppvuxen/bor
<whomee> haha
<kodein> klart man kan.
<kodein> så brukar jag tänka om alla ulänningar
 * mewmin talar en blandning av hälsingemål och stockholmska
 * whomee har inget emot dialekter, bara något extra kul att prata om.
<whomee> fast jag borde som vanligt endast skriva i offtopic kanalerna :/
<amelia> kanske inte vore så dumt. :)
 * kodein talar rikssvenska med lite dalmål och västerbottnisk bondska inblandat
<whomee> amelia: var i linköping i helgen ..
<phnom> whomee: Fan vad du var bra på att ragga då, tjejerna netsplittar när du tilltalar dem :D
<whomee> phnom: :)
<kodein> könsfördelningen är med andra ord bättre än jag trodde?
 * phnom såg bara amelias
<swecarp> hej
<kodein> swecarp: *kjamiz*
<Haffe> Tjena kodein.
<kodein> hallå där, Haffe
<nikihr> antii: jobbar du hemifrån eller?
<whomee> amelia: jag va i linköping i helgen ..
<antii> nikihr: nej
<nikihr> antii: :)
<larsemil> kodein: du menar väl att dalmål är rikssvenska hoppas jag?
<larsemil> delhage: vi klarade oss i superettan!
<delhage> larsemil: grattis, vilka åkte ur?
<larsemil> delhage: vet faktisk tinte. :O
<larsemil> vet att sylvia inte tog sig upp
<kodein> larsemil: jovars
<HeMan> särskillt när det var på switchar så det tog direkt man tryckte på enter
<HeMan> så man fick dubbel och trippel-läsa innan man tryckte på enter
<kodein> andol: är årets holgerspex sevärt, förresten?
<andol> kodein: Jupp
<kodein> men rootgruppen har inte fått några friplåtar? ;)
<kodein> nå, jag kan ju iofs betala inträde själv :)
<andol> kodein: Moment bitte
<andol> kodein: Nog inte omöjligt att det löser sig :)
<kodein> najs
 * larsemil noterar att Dalnix AB inte heller fått friplåtar. Ordnar du andol? + tågbiljetter
<kodein> larsemil: visste inte att ni också sponsrade spexet
<larsemil> kodein: mentalt
<andol> larsemil: Tja, om Dalnix skulle få för sig att sponsra spexet med en fin summa pengar så är det inte omöjligt att vi kan ordna några "gratis" biljetter i utbyte :P
<derfian> b
<derfian> meh
<nikihr> hoppsan
<CasperN> vem drog ur sladden?
<phnom> Eeeh, I accidently...
<HakanS> Philip5: Inläsning från dv-kameran fungerar i Kdenlive .
<HeMan> kan man ha typ /etc/fstab.d/ med en fil för varje monterings-punkt?
<itmannen> Philip5,  Efter femte gången jag har tagit bort och lagt in din ppa så funkar det som det ska nu :)
<andol> Hoppsan :) Verkar som ett litet antal Juniper-burkar just hickade till...
<andol> https://twitter.com/#!/search?q=%23juniper
<realubot> Philip5: Fixa ditt PPA så itmannen slipper göra om all 5 ggr!
<itmannen> realubot,  Det var troligen något tok i min synaptic
<itmannen> Vad vet jag ej. men nu ler lyckan för det funkar :)
<realubot> itmannen: Vi skyller på Philip5. Det är enklare än att felsöka Synaptic.
<realubot> Han har säkert planterat fulkod i just din version av hans PPA.
<itmannen> realubot,  :D . jag törs inte skylla på han. kan bli utan support då
<realubot> itmannen: Nä, nä, men innerst inne så vet både du och jag vem som bär det fulla ansvaret för PPA-sjabblet.
<itmannen> realubot, Jag lyckade krascha detta OS idag. Duktig eller hur ?
<realubot> itmannen: Ja. Jag tycker du jobbar på bra.
<itmannen> realubot,  men jag hade tur som en tok och lyckades få tillbaka det
<realubot> itmannen: Om du fortsätter i samma takt så får du snart en anställning där du ska sabba ett företags produktionsmiljö på riktigt.
<itmannen> realubot,  Det skulle jag kunna fixa gratis
<itmannen> realubot,  Räddningen var Parted Magic och ställa iordning fstab till rätt
<realubot> itmannen: Du kommer bli grym på Linux om du fortsätter utforska systemet så här.
<Philip5> HakanS: vad var galet då?
<realubot> mewerner_arand: Är det ok om jag tar över arand nu när du byter nick?
<itmannen> realubot,  Grym är jag redan. Fråga folket här på byn :D
<Philip5> HakanS: håller precis på att packa sprillans nya digikam 2.3.0 :)
<realubot> itmannen: Du håller väl inte hela Vilhelmina i skräck?
<mewerner_arand> realubot: Vadå, är du obekväm i ditt nuvarande?
<realubot> mewerner_arand: Nej. Men tänkte att arand låter ju tufft och så. Hade du tänkt ta över realubot?
<itmannen> realubot,  Finns t.o,m dom som har vittnat mot mig och sagt att jag är farlig. Så dom knappt törs gå ut. :D Vilka stackare
<itmannen> Det är bara lögner så klart
<itmannen> Philip5,  Även för 11.10 ?
<realubot> itmannen: Ja. Det är ju inte utan att man darrar lite på tangenterna här och nu faktiskt.
<itmannen> realubot,  Hm. Skulle tro det. Jag är snäll så jag är dum. Nästan iaf.
<realubot> itmannen: När du har tuffat till dig ytterligare så kanske du är redo att komma ner till Götebor goch delta i eldstriderna här i stan.
<realubot> *Göteborg
<itmannen> realubot,  Du bor i en stad som skulle passa mig. Hoppas dom inte är för blödiga bara
<itmannen> Nu måste jag utföra lite IRL. Tyvärr :(
<realubot> itmannen: Det ryktas om att många kriminella har skottsäkra västar på sig men det är väl knappast något som du går runt med på dagarna?
<itmannen> realubot,  Fegisar
<realubot> itmannen: Mm.
<itmannen> realubot,  Vi hörs broder
<realubot> itmannen: Det gör vi. Take care!
<Philip5> HakanS: har du testat att stabilisera videoklipp mot handskakningar med mlt? har inte haft något bra klipp att testa det på än och se hur det funkar. dokumentationen för det är ju inte heller så där överdriven
<Philip5> HakanS: här kan du se två testklipp där de visare före och efter stabilisering: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vFTy90U2SQ
<Philip5> god kväll maxjezy
<maxjezy> tjena Philip5!
<SoEasy> Jag är noob, kan jag få hjälp?
<kodein> inte utan att du ställer den riktiga frågan.
<SoEasy> Jag har en hög-dpi mus, kör 11.10. Det verkar vara svårt att ställa in polling-rate osv. Förslag?
<HakanS> Philip5: Jag provade att gå in i Record Monitor och trycka på Connect. Då funkade det.
<SoEasy> mmm...?
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<Philip5> HakanS: då var det alltså användaren som inte hängde med och inte programmet ;)
<johanbr> Philip5, tack tack :)
<HakanS> Philip5: Ja. Men det jag lurade mig på var att Config Wizard inte hittade någon enhet. Men senare såg jag att den letar efter webbkameror. Inte videkameror.
<HakanS> Hur stabiliserar man videoklippen?
<Philip5> HakanS: verkar inte inbyggt i från kdenlive än utan man får göra det med melt som är commandline mlt-grejen som kdenlive annars anropar
<HakanS> Philip5: OK. Jag har några klipp som skulle passa bra att testa på. Kanske i morgon. Ny vankas det middag.
<HakanS> *Nu
<Philip5> wb maxjezy
 * knarF_se säger “Hej!”
 * kodein talar om sig själv i tredje person
<knarF_se> Någon mer än jag som har *Major issues* med Ubuntu's software-center ?
<Philip5> kodein: lite så där som: den där kodein är en jäkla typ?!?!
<andol> knarF_se: Utveckla gärna...
<knarF_se> Uhm, det funkar absolut inte över huvud taget... På både min egna laptop och syrrans har jag varit tvungen att använda terminalen hel och hållet
<kodein> Philip5: ja, men är han inte det då?!
<knarF_se> Jag har en till syrra med Ubuntu, men hon har vägrat att göra dist-update sen Unity kom ut ^.^
<knarF_se> Jag tror att software-center funkar på hennes
<Philip5> kodein: antagligen
<knarF_se> Jag undrar, är det någon Ide att hålla på med Ubuntu nå mer eller bör man fly till en annan dist?
<knarF_se> Jag antar att ni kanske spyr över frågan; men
<knarF_se> Jag antar att detta är bästa stället att fråga på, för ni håller er antagligen fortfarande till Ubuntu?
<Philip5> jag kör kubuntu så jag slipper ju det där med unity/gnome och sånt. lever glada dagar med kde :)
<knarF_se> Hehe, jag gjorde samma sak. Men det funkade inte nå värst bättre till mig.
<Philip5> tycker oftast det handlar mer om smak eller vad man är van med om man testar kde och inte gillar det
<knarF_se> Visst, KDE har jävligt bra idéer om hur man integrerar skrivbordsmiljön.
<knarF_se> I mitt fall så var det att KDE/kUbuntu drar sån jävla kraft.
<Philip5> det gör det som standard om man inte slår av grejer i kwin
<Philip5> det är väl lite som att köra gnome med compiz
<knarF_se> Inte för att min processor inte pallar, men jag har en HP-laptop som måste ha designats under inverkan av något jäkligt starkt preparat...
<knarF_se> (Överhettnings-problem)
<Philip5> jobbit
<knarF_se> Jupp...
<knarF_se> Den skickades in på lagning redan efter 7:e månaden, och HP var ganska jobbiga -- De ville absolut inte veta av det hela...
<knarF_se> Det roliga var att jag körde Windows på den tiden, men körde man in Ubuntu så var den avändbar i ett par dagar till..
<knarF_se> Men vad är det som man skulle slå av i kwin då?
<knarF_se> Och varför slog den inte av sådan själv når jag ställde in strömprofilen till att vara så minimal som möjligt?
<Philip5> osäker på vad den ändra när man ändrar stömprofil
<Philip5> i kwin har man olika effekter på även som standard som är lite som compiz. de drar ju en del på grafikkortet och orkar inte det med så går det över på cpu
<Philip5> man ändrar det i systemsettings. man kan ju slå av sånt som dropshadows runt ramar och annat
<knarF_se> Har sånt nu på Enligthenment utan problems :) Och compositing, tyvärr ingår inga gelé-fönster i E
<knarF_se> Men jag har andra problem med E, typ fattar int ehur man använder vissa saker...
<knarF_se> Har även varit och sniffat på Awesome och Xmonad, men kan inte varken Lua eller Haskell...
<knarF_se> Eller, jag fattar Haskell hyffsat, men inte hur monader funkar...
<Philip5> E17 är rätt minimalistiskt och kräver inte så mycket
<knarF_se> Ja, men det tar evigheter att kompilera det hela!
<knarF_se> Iaf när man har processorn låst till 800MHz för att undvika överhettning ;)
<Philip5> ugh
<knarF_se> Jepp
<knarF_se> Min mobil har oxå 800MHz processor, men det är en ARM och så har den inte DualCore heller
<knarF_se> Men den har DualTouch efter att jag bytte drivrutin till skärmen :P
<Philip5> kodein: vad kör du med för blixt? jag sitter och är sugen på att skaffa 2 st YN-565EX GN 58 som bara kostar 1000 kr/st men är helt manuella. gn-tal på 58 är rätt najs ändå för de pengarna
<Philip5> ops. YN-560EX GN 58 ska det vara
<knarF_se> Äh, magnesiumpuler på ett fat skall det vara :D
<knarF_se> pulver*
<christoffer> CasperN: där?
<CasperN> japp
<kodein> Philip5: 430EX II
<christoffer> Förresten är du online på skype nu eller strular skype för dig med?
<CasperN> jag är online
<knarF_se> Ställer frågan igen, är det fler än jag som inte får Ubuntu software-center att fungera? Det funkar inte att söka, eller trycka nånstans och råkar man öppna en .deb-fil med det så krashar skiten när man trycker på installera. Samma problem existerar på en av mina syrrors datorer, hennes är nyare än min HP (hon har en Acer) och vi har absolut inte krånglat nå mycket mer med hennes än att installera Osmos och annat
<CasperN> bara att slå en signal
<Philip5> kodein: och du köpte väl den samtidigt som jag köpte min blixt
<christoffer> hmmm du ser ut att vara offline för mig
<CasperN> ser ut ja
<kodein> Philip5: jo, typ
<Philip5> ska man bli flash master så behöver man nog fler blixtar och med mer tryck i
<knarF_se> Jag har även Uppdaterat båda datorerna via terminalen.. Och det är konstigt att två helt olika datorer med 3års ålderskillnad emellan får samma sorts problem och att ingen annan får det!?
<kodein> Philip5: hint: prata med derfian om blixtar
<R2D21> Om man vill byta ut en gammal hdd mot en ny. Hur speglar man den lättast? Vill inte installera om allt.
<knarF_se> RAID?
<kodein> yxskaft!
<Haffe> R2D21: DD
<R2D21> *Förvirrad*
<knarF_se> man dd
<R2D21> Har nämligen hittat ett gammalt SCSSI kort och disk till datorn i garaget.
<knarF_se> dd /dev/sda0 /dev/sda1 eller nått sånt
<knarF_se> se → man dd
<R2D21> dd är då ett komando? *ännu mer förvirrad*
<barzam> R2D21: ja, men det är potentiellt farligt så använd det med försiktighet
<Haffe> Jag använde ddrescue och gparted senast jag behövde klona från en disk till en annan.
<R2D21> barzam, Okej det är lugnt. Barnen sover så de är på behörigt avstånd :-D
<R2D21> Kan nämna att ingen av de två diskarna e i drift utan att de sitter just nu monterade som slavar i min labbdator.
<cahoot> R2D21, dd kan vara opraktiskt om diskarna är av olika storlekar
<R2D21> cahoot, Ja de är de...
<cahoot> cp -a är ju enkelt
<knarF_se> Har inte gnome nån sorts back-up verktyg? Har för mig att jag läste att det följer med senaste Ubuntu, men kan inte finna det i menyerna (°o°)
<Barre> knarF_se: har för mig att jag läste om detta för måååånga veckor sen att det skulle komma med ett färdiginstallerat backupverktyg, då var det snack om att det skulle ligga under "ubuntuknapp->system settings-> under system finns backup"
<Barre> knarF_se: har inte en ubuntu här för att validera dock..
<Barre> knarF_se: hittade denna länk http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/08/ubuntu-11-10-comes-with-backup-software-installed/
<[Spooky]> Tjena grabbar och flickor!
<Barre> ... & gubbar ...
<Barre> tjena
<Philip5> Barre baarre barreeee
<Barre> Philip5: yo
<knarF_se> Barre: Har Ubuntu 11.10 här fast med Enligthenment i stället för Unity, För mig ligger det under “Menyn”→inställningar→inställningspanel och så drar man öh, “raden med ikoner” åt vänster så hittar man system. Där var det två ikoner som heter “Backup” och bägge startar Déjà Dup
<knarF_se> Såg inte ut som det i länken du skickade
<Barre> knarF_se: ok.. så du hittade rätt tillslut? :)
<Barre> knarF_se: nej, länken jag skickade var för Ubuntu (med unity), inte med custom desktop ;)
<knarF_se> Jo, men de var R2D21 som behövde spegla disk. Och det såg någorlunda likt bilderna på sidan då jag klickade på en ENORM knapp med texten “Visa mina inställningar”
<knarF_se> Liksom typ mobbar du mig för att jag finner Unity efterblivet? :P
<Barre> knarF_se: absolut inte, du är välkommen att använda din dator precis som du vill (jag kör inte unity själv), men det är lite svårt att veta att du använder något annat än unity om du inte säger det :P
<knarF_se> JAg antar att alla problem jag har med software-center, Unity o så vidare måste vara för att jag har nvidia på både min 3år gamla HP och syrran har oxå nvidia på sin Acer
<knarF_se> Barre: Sa det innan :P
<knarF_se> Vad kör du med då Barre?
<knarF_se> (Om man får lov att fråga det?)
<R2D21> Men kan man då göra backup på en disk man inte har igång?
<R2D21> (systemet på altså...)
<knarF_se> Bara du har den inkopplad så...
<knarF_se> Du menar att du inte har "Mountat" den?
<knarF_se> Vet inte hur det funkar med det där backup-programmet, men alla jag har anänt så har det gått att välja disk att kopier
<R2D21> ok
<knarF_se> Verkar föressten inte som att den gör vad du efterfrågar, vilket är synd.
<knarF_se> (Måste man köpa norton gost eller?)
<maxjezy> Philip5 http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-_XIM9kpqoVM/TrgscYQYDwI/AAAAAAAABYI/-XkvMsFIlkc/s1600/testrendering.png
<knarF_se> Själv så kopierar jag filer fortfarande manuellt när jag gör backup, glömde en gång att jag hade filer i /var/www ...
<antii> dumt o göra manuellt när man kan göra automatiskt :)
<knarF_se> maxjezy: Mep-mep :P
<R2D21> knarF_se, Jo det kan vara filer lite var stanns. Jag är nöjd med hela systemet men disken börjar ge sig. Tänke flytta allt till en nyare disk.
<knarF_se> antii, förslag på bra verktyg? :P
<antii> knarF_se: bashscript?
<antii> +crontab
<knarF_se> antii: Skulle ändå glömma att skriva i det att jag har filer i /usr/local eller så :P
<knarF_se> Hade jag en NAS så skulle nog bash-script+git+crontab vara bästa lösningen.
<knarF_se> Har backup på min mobil i en git-repo
<antii> haha fy fan
<knarF_se> Mjo, men git är inte speciellt effektiv med stora binära filer.
<knarF_se> Så därför kör jag inte det på min ~-mapp
<knarF_se> (ritar lite med MyPaint då o då)
<knarF_se> Och har andra binära filer, vet dock inte vilka som är dem största bovarna.
<knarF_se> Antagligen ~/bin/*
<antii> tara dem
<hume> hej alla.... hur ser jag vad som är moderkortet i lspci-output?
<knarF_se> Vet inte, bilr kanske zip-fil-i-zip-fil fenomentet (tror att git kör komprimering, fast det kanske bara är när den sänder över internet?)
<johanbr> hume, moderkortet i sig är väl inte direkt nån pci-komponent?
<hume> hur hittar jag det då? hade för mig att det kom med i lspci även om du förstås har rätt
<johanbr> prova dmidecode istället
<knarF_se> Kommandot "dmidecode" finns tillgängligt i "/usr/sbin/dmidecode"
<knarF_se> Har aldrig sett det förut :P
<antii> dmidecode rockar
<knarF_se> Oh, my... Ca 600 rader eller så
<hume> mmm....ganska mycket...och vilket är moderkortet...?
<hume> ah...base board information
<knarF_se> antii, johanbr: Hur kan ni veta om sådana kommandon?
<johanbr> erfarenhet :)
<antii> knarF_se: jobbar med linux :P
<knarF_se> Jag menar, det vore bra om det fanns någon "man list-of-useful-commandos" eller ngt i den stilen :)
<johanbr> alla är väl mer eller mindre användbara :)
<knarF_se> antii: Du menar med Linux, alltså kärnan?
<knarF_se> johanbr: Haha, så rätt så :P
<antii> knarF_se: ne
<knarF_se> ojk
<knarF_se> ok* :P
<knarF_se> *fat-fingers-syndrome* :-D
<antii> :D
<knarF_se> Försökte nyss få min 11åriga syster att fatta hur coolt `screen irssi` är
<Haffe> Vad sa hon?
<delhage> larsemil: grattis
<knarF_se> Har du den vita katten i din säng?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: du som undrade förrut om kde 4.7.3 så finns det nu för kubuntu 11.10 :)
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) har du stått för det?
<delhage> larsemil: sa visst det redan, men det skadar väl inte med en till ;)
<Philip5> Kurdistan: nej inte det minsta
<Kurdistan> Philip5: okej då är det bra grejer. :)
<Philip5> tsss
<Kurdistan> Philip5: ser du på fotbollsgalan?
<Philip5> halvt som halvt
<knarF_se> Haffe: Jag har en vånings-säng, som är över mitt huvud. Och jag har typ lampor och annat upphängt i den, gör inge att ketterna smyger upp där. Men min 11åriga lillsyrra äv verkligen som en elefant när hon klättrar upp där... Fattar inte hurfan hon får hela sängjäveln (Och därmed lamp-armaturerna) att gunga så förbaskat. Hon borde ta lärdom av katternas smygande, samt lära sig att katterna kommer till henne när
<Barre> knarF_se: jag kör openbox, fast mest i rxvt-unicode
<nikihr> Skööönt, sitta utelåst i trapphuset för man inte har nycklar.. väntar på brudens pappa!
<Haffe> Skyll dig.
<nikihr> hahaha
<nikihr> laptop <3
<Kurdistan> Philip5: samma här-
<knarF_se> Barre: Ser ju riktigt skjysst (och något bekant) ut!
<itmannen> Installerar Super OS på en dator här. Baserat på 11.04 tydligen. Det ska vara mycket "godis" med vad jag förstår.
<cahoot> hinner du använda något av alla os du installerar?
<itmannen> cahoot,  Absolut. Jag nyttjar det till lite olika ändamål. Därmed inte sagt att jag alltid sitter och glor i alla OS
<knarF_se> itmannen: Ät inte för mycket bara, man riskerar att bli överviktig har jag hört :P
<itmannen> :D Jag är mannen utan skugga
<Cyrix-> Utan skugga? o.O
<Barre> ibland kan tydligen datoranvändande vara som att bygga lego, det är själva installationen/byggandet som är roligt, men när "fortet" står där färdigt med fällbro och vallgrav som river man det och bygger en buss..
<knarF_se> Ojdå, är du så himla tunn! Då kanske du borde äta lite godis :P
<itmannen> Barre,  Amen
<Barre> jag har inte tyckt det är speciellt roligt, men känner mängder med personer som enbart skruvar och installerar men aldrig producerar :)
<itmannen> Barre,  Vad menar du man ska producera ?
<knarF_se> Barre: Hade hållt med för flera år sen om att det är kul att meka med verenda detalj.
<knarF_se> Men numera vill jag i princip att allt skall bara funka as-is
<knarF_se> itmannen: I mitt fall, kod (och i slutändan förhoppningsvis pengar)
<itmannen> knarF_se,  Jag blir less när det blir bara rutiner. Då brukar jag tänja gränserna och pajja sytemen :)
<Barre> itmannen: det jag menar är att en del (många i linux-världen) skruvar/"tunar" och optimerar sina system att göra INGET så effektivt och snabbt som möjligt. Men de inte anänvder datorn till något annat än att försöka få datorn att gå så bra som möjligt. Inget fel med det om det är en hobby, jag lägger inget värde i det :)
<knarF_se> itmannen: Alla säger till mig att jag borde skaffa rutiner
<itmannen> knarF_se,  Bra eller dålig kod ?
<knarF_se> :P
<knarF_se> itmannen: Jadu, det beror på hur många gånger koden är tänkt att användas. Skall koden bara användas en gång brukar det bli rätt så dålig kod...
<itmannen> Barre,  Jag har detta med testande som mitt stora fritidsintresse. Hur kan det komma sig att man inte får ha det. Nä man ska sparka på en boll för att bli accepterad
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) har man installerat några linux distar är det inte mycket nytt.
<Barre> itmannen: det tycker jag är ett bra fritidsintresse, fotboll däremot har jag svårt att förstå
<delhage> fotboll är viktigt
<Barre> delhage: du kan va viktig!
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) annars om du är bara installationen så kan du kolla på youtube. finns ju massa reviews.
<itmannen> Och jag förstår inte varför alla ska negligera och nästan fördumma mina tester. Den ende som blir lidande är jag
<Kurdistan> delhage: +1
<delhage> i alla fall superettan
<knarF_se> itmannen: Men när det handlar om att samma funktioner (i koden) skall anropas några miljoner gånger i en programcykel, i ett program som kommer att köras ett hundratal gånger utav ett tusental personer -- då går den mesta tiden åt till att planera. Å då blirè lite bättre kod (förhoppningsvis) ;-D
<Kurdistan> delhage: fasiken vad dem är på zlatan nu. fotbollsgalningar.
<Barre> itmannen: ähh.... skit i va andra tycker, det är ju ditt fritidsintresse.. vad spelar det för roll va folk tycker om det?
<delhage> Kurdistan: dom
<delhage> ;)
<knarF_se> Skall man bara testa, så är väl virtualbox bra å ha
 * delhage språkpolis
<itmannen> Grabbar ! Inget bollsnack. DÃ¥ blir drottningmodern sur
<delhage> Kurdistan: kollar du på galan?
<Kurdistan> delhage: yes.
<itmannen> knarF_se,  Jo visst kan VM vara behändigt. Till en viss del iaf.
<Kurdistan> knarF_se: virtualbox ger inte samma upplevelse som riktig installation.
<delhage> Kurdistan: vem får bollen tror du?
<knarF_se> Skall du bara testa en annan WM så är Xephy oumbärligt :)
<Kurdistan> är man dock bara intresserad av se hur installationen ser ut så hade vb bra
<itmannen> Barre,  Nädå det spelar ingen roll vad andra tycker. Jag gör det jag tycker är roligt
<Kurdistan> delhage: zlatan. finns inga andra vettiga spelare som kan kandidera.
<delhage> kim
<knarF_se> Kurdistan: Fullscreen?
<itmannen> knarF_se,  Aldrig hört talas om
<delhage> eller andreas
<Kurdistan> delhage: kim, nja. han har nu tack vare ny tränare i lyon fått mer speltid än förr.
<Kurdistan> han har väl varit okej i klubblaget
<Kurdistan> landslaget har han varit bra mot slutet
<itmannen> amelia,  Säg åt dom. Dom skriver om fotboll
<Barre> nu pockar familjen på uppmärksamhet... cya l8r
 * delhage tycker att han varit viktigare i landslaget än Z
<knarF_se> itmannen: http://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/Using_Xephyr
<Kurdistan> :) det går inte jämföra med zlatan som är orsaken till milan vann ligan första ggr på många år.
<delhage> Milan? dom spelar inte i superettan va?
<Kurdistan> delhage: kim har som sagt presterat väl mot slutet och framför allt sista matchen mot holland. dock var det ett holland som sov.
<itmannen> knarF_se,  Tack. Men blir det inte kollisoin med Oracle ?
<knarF_se> itmannen: Testa Awesome oxå om du gillar att testa saker, sen kan du ge mig din config-fil näru är klar :P
<Kurdistan> delhage: :) superettan? följer du superettan pga hammarby?
<delhage> självklart
<delhage> enda ligan som gäller
<Kurdistan> delhage: :) förklarar varför du följer superettan.
<knarF_se> itmannen: Xephyr är inte en Virtuell Maskin (VM), med WM menar jag Window Manager
<R2D21> reboot
<delhage> ;)
<Kurdistan> delhage: kommer du följa superettan när ni tar er till allsvenskan? :)
<delhage> Kurdistan: inte så troligt
<delhage> om vi nu tar oss dit
<Kurdistan> delhage: :) men var det inte superettan som gällde?
<delhage> norrettan känns närmre...
<knarF_se> itmannen: Xephyr tillåter även compositing om det funkar på din vanliga installation :)
<Kurdistan> delhage: kollar du på fantv?
<knarF_se> D.v.s. ögongodis funkar som det skall
<knarF_se> Kurdistan: och knappnytt?
<delhage> Kurdistan: nix
 * knarF_se undrar vad man skriver för att göra ta bort /away-status?
<Kurdistan> delhage: de har show bara för 08 lag. :)
<Kurdistan> knarF_se: what?
<knarF_se> Kurdistan: Knappnytt ^.^
<knarF_se> http://knappnytt.nu/
<knarF_se> Kolla darin-avsnittet :P
<Kurdistan> knarF_se: http://www.svenskafans.com/fantv/
<Kurdistan> oj platini
<Kurdistan> galan
<knarF_se> Kurdistan: Det var som fan :P
<Kurdistan> :) platini var avis på världens bästa spelare genomtiderna, zidane. :)
<itmannen> knarF_se,  Inte för jag fattar något i Xephyr. Men tids nog
<knarF_se> Kurdistan: Fattar inte ett ord av vad du sa nyss
<Kurdistan> knarF_se: :) lungt. finns fotbollstolkar här.
<knarF_se> itmannen: Jag fattar inte mycket heller :)
<knarF_se> aha :P
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Lungt ?
<itmannen> Men du du lungor :D
<itmannen> knarF_se,  Troligen men än mif iaf
<itmannen> mig
<itmannen> mif är liksom någon helt annat :D
<knarF_se> itmannen: Xephyr :1 & DISPLAY=:1.0 xterm
<knarF_se> Lär få dig att kommaigång iaf
<Kurdistan> oj där kom ytterligare en legend
<Kurdistan> grande kurre
<knarF_se> itmannen: skulle vart Xephyr :1 & sleep 1; DISPLAY=:1.0 xterm
<Kurdistan> :) nog om fotbolls innan itmannen börjar gråta.
<itmannen> knarF_se,  Nu kom det iaf fram något :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  :) Nä jag har slut på tårar
 * Kurdistan kollar på fantv. :)
<knarF_se> itmannen: Okay, därifrån kan du leka med väldigt många saker. Själv var jag tvungen att änvända det sist utav rent prakiska skäl, det gick inte att klicka på "nästa"-knappen i konfigurations-skärmen som körs när man kör enligthenment för första gången (*Suck* dem var iaf rikitgt snabba på #e med att ge mig det förslaget).
<itmannen> knarF_se,  Jag tackar dig för tipset. Ska kolla en del lite senare
<knarF_se> Np.
 * knarF_se önskar att det var lätt att hitta bra kommandon och annat
<itmannen> Skicka din önskan till tomten
<itmannen> Ser du stjärnan i det blå, allt du önskar kan du fåååå. Tarllalalla
<Philip5> itmannen: kör du min ppa på någon burk med ubuntu 11.10 på?
<itmannen> Philip5,  Jo i denna. Men nu efter en del bestyr så funkar det igen
<Philip5> itmannen: tänkte om du uppdaterat till nya digikam 2.3.0 eller kan testa att göra det
<Philip5> ska funka bra men bara kul att få det bekräftat
<knarF_se> itmannen: Vilken av dem? Hustomten, trägårdstomten eller skogstomten?
<itmannen> Philip5,  Jag har kört update idag men inte tänkt på vilken version av DigiKam det är. Ska kolla nu.
<Philip5> itmannen: den var tillgänglig först för en timme sedan eller så
<itmannen> knarF_se,  Näää. Det riktiga tomten som bor i nordpolen
<itmannen> Philip5,  Aha. ja då lär jag inte ha den ännu. Ska köra en update nu
<knarF_se> itmannen: I den geografiska eller magnetiska nordpolen?
<Philip5> itmannen: borde vara ett par paket till digikam som du får som update då
<knarF_se> (Eller kanske den magnetiska nordpolen på Mars)
<itmannen> Philip5,  Jo det kommer in några update från din ppa
<itmannen> knarF_se,  För svåra frågor :)
<knarF_se> itmannen: Okay. Den geografiska nordpolen är det som är längst upp på Google Maps, den magnetiska ligger åt det håll kompassen pekar (Den ligger inte kvar på samma ställe, utan den gliiider lite :P)
<knarF_se> Och Mars är inte magnetisk, det är därför den knappt har någon atmosfär
<itmannen> Philip5,  Men det är version 2.2.0
<knarF_se> ( Den blåser bort p.g.a. solvindarna )
<Philip5> itmannen: om du kör 11.10 så ska du få 2.3.0
<itmannen> knarF_se,  Nu är du långt bort från mitt kunnande
<knarF_se> itmannen: Vad kan du då :P
<itmannen> Philip5,  Som sagt. Det är 2.2.0 :)
<itmannen> knarF_se,  Jag är bra på att inte göra något vettigt
<knarF_se> Fotboll?
<knarF_se> :P
<Philip5> itmannen: då är det något skumt
<itmannen> knarF_se,  Prata inte om dårskapen
<knarF_se> Skillnaden mellan geni och dåre är hårfin :P
<itmannen> Philip5,  Jag har öppnat programmet nu efter min update
<itmannen> knarF_se,  Helt rätt. Jag lever på gränsen
<knarF_se> itmannen: Den var bra :P
<Philip5> itmannen: och du körde en reload av dina källor innan du körde update?
 * knarF_se going into AFK-mode -- se ya'll soon!
<itmannen> Philip5,  Reload ?
<Philip5> laddar om och uppdaterar dina listor med källor
<itmannen> Philip5,  sudo apt-get reload ?
<itmannen> Eller för min del nu. apt-get reload :)
<Philip5> sudo apt-get update
<itmannen> Philip5,  Självklart
<Philip5> för att först ladda om alla listor innan du kör sudo apt-get upgrade
<itmannen> Så gör jag alltid
<itmannen> Jag skrev ju att jag hade kört update
<Philip5> itmannen: vad får du o du kör apt-cache policy digikam
<itmannen> Digikam
<itmannen> Version 2.2.0
<itmannen> Using KDE Development Platform 4.7.2 (4.7.2)
<itmannen> digikam:
<itmannen>   Installerad: 2:2.2.0-oneiric~ppa3
<itmannen>   Kandidat:    2:2.3.0-oneiric~ppa1
<Philip5> alltså har du 2.3.0 tillgängligt men inte installerat
<itmannen> Jo jag förmodar det. Men den borde väl ha installaerats tycker jag
<Philip5> om du kör sudo apt-get install digikam
<Philip5> klagar den om några konflikter då?
<itmannen> Nä jag tror att 2.2.3.0 blir installerad nu
<itmannen> Japp. Nu är det den senaste
<Philip5> najs
<itmannen> Philip5,  Tack för hjälpen
<Philip5> vassego
<itmannen> Men nu är det time för en gammal gubbe att kräla iväg till den sovplats som hustrun ställ iordning i ett hörna av sovrummet. Ha de gott folket.
<knarF_se> itmannen: Bye, bye!
<knarF_se> Vilken licens är bäst MIT eller BSD?
<delhage> LSD
<knarF_se> delhage: Vilekn e dé? :P
<knarF_se> Eller kanske WTFPL?
<realubot> Hallå tjejer!
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> Nu vet jag att det gäller en annan dist, men fungerar 3G-modemet i en LG X110-dator med Ubuntu?
<Umeaboy> Utan större joox alltså.
<AlNiT> tjo, de går sådär med att bekanta mig med mitt nya os kubuntu.. tog väck startmenyn och sen i ren panik klicka jag runt så tog jag bort allting så nu har jag ett helt cleant skrivbord och en muspekare ;D.. får fram kommando fönsret, kan man skriva nått där för o få tillbaka startmenyn?
<realubot> Umeaboy: Det bästa sättet att ta reda på det är nog att kontrollera vad det är för 3G-modem som sitter i datorn med lsusb eller lspci.
<realubot> Umeaboy: Och sedan googla på just det modemets produkt ID, typ.
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: tryck på den saken längst upp till höger.
<AlNiT> Kurdistan: dvs ingenting?
<AlNiT> som jag sa skrivbordet är helt cleant
<AlNiT> men nu lyckas ja få fram lite knappar
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: nja längst upp till höger finns en knapp.
<AlNiT> och startmenyknappen ah najs nu ska de nog lösa sig :)
<Kurdistan> den kan du inte ta bort
<AlNiT> ah den ja
<AlNiT> sorry
<realubot> AlNiT: I värsta fall kanske det går om du raderar .kde* i din Hemkatalog och loggar ut och in igen.
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: du kan börja högerklicka på din skrivbord.
<Kurdistan> ta lås upp grafiska komponenter
<Kurdistan> sedan klickar du på den knappen längst upp till höger
<Kurdistan> lägg till panel
<Kurdistan> sedan lägger du alla de saker du vill på din panel :)
<AlNiT> ahaaa okay nu börjar jag fatta upplägget me paneler och knappar lite
<AlNiT> tack
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: np.
<AlNiT> men nu när jag trycker ner ett fönster så försvinner de för jag har ju inget fält längst ner där de kan läga sig
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: hängde inte med.
<peyam> köpte en ny dator
<peyam> förihelvete
<knarF_se> AlNiT: HÃ¥ll ned alt- och TAB-knapparna
<AlNiT> Kurdistan: ja asså, när man trycker ner något fönster, webbläsare etc så lägger de ju sig längster ner i de "fönstret" vad man nu kallar de
<AlNiT> de är väck ;p
<knarF_se> HAn menar raden som visar körande applikationer
<AlNiT> aaa precis
<knarF_se> vad den nu kallas för på kubuntu
<Kurdistan> smooth task?
<knarF_se> heter iBox på enlightenment :P
<AlNiT> den vill jag ha tillbaka och startmenyn
<Kurdistan> knarF_se: e17 verkar vara nice.
<knarF_se> Mjo, men ganska ovant
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: :) lägg till smooth tasks
<Kurdistan> lägg till grafiska komp.
<Kurdistan> sök på smooth tasks
<knarF_se> Funderar på att byta till det där OpenBox, körde nämligen en dator i flera år på RedHat + BlackBox eller nått i den stilen för läänge sen
<Kurdistan> :) sedan bara dubbel klicka
<AlNiT> hittar ingenting när jag söker på de
<AlNiT> gud vad jag ör jobbig känner jag
<knarF_se> Funkar inte ALT+TAB?
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: okej. har du lagt någon panel?
<knarF_se> Kurdistan: shhs -X :P
<knarF_se> ssh*
<AlNiT> ja de har jag och klickar jag på den får jag fram "lägg till grafiska komponenter" och klickar jag sen på de får jag ju fram en lista med massa och även en sökruta och skriver jag smooth i sökrutan hittar den ingenting
<Kurdistan> när du låst upp grafiska komponenter så bör du ha möjlighet längst ner till höger lägga saker till panelen. samma knapp som längst till höger (upp).
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: kan heta annat i kubuntu.
<Kurdistan> :(
<knarF_se> AlNiT: Pröva task eller akt i sökrutan ist
<knarF_se> eller pröva att lägga till en av varje vetja :P
<knarF_se> hmm, 23_36
<realubot> AlNiT: Eller byt till Ubuntu och Unity.
<AlNiT> Kurdistan: näe inget på de heller, får nog ta o se om ja kan googla fram vad de heter i kubuntu
<realubot> SÃ¥ slipper du KDE.
<knarF_se> kanske inte rätt tid å meka om man varitt uppe hela dan? Känner mig typ trött eller nått sånt :)
<AlNiT> tog ju kde för jag blev rekommenderar de igår :/
<Philip5> heja kde!
<knarF_se> AlNiT: Det är nog säkert bättre än vanliga ubuntu
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: brb tar en skärmdump.
<knarF_se> scrot :)
<Philip5> Kurdistan: kör du med kde 4.7.3 nu då?
<peyam> efter 5 månader med ubuntu
<peyam> så har jag äntligen kommit fram till en slutsats
<peyam> att ubuntu11.04 suger
<peyam> och ubuntu och linux i allmänhet är sämst
<Philip5> hehe
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: http://i.imgur.com/VJWrj.jpg
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: så ser smooth tasks ut.
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: Hej!
<knarF_se> peyam: Vad kör du med på din mobil?
<Kurdistan> Philip5: nej. jag kör gamla goa 4.6.5 :).
<Umeaboy> Shit vad snyggt Mandriva 2011 har blivit.
<AlNiT> Kurdistan: ok, men jag får inte fram de när ja söker där
<Umeaboy> Installerade nyss en virtuell maskin.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: jag du är ju så old school... vill inte köra nyare och mer optimerade grejer
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: finns det något som ser ut så där?
<peyam> knarF_se: Windows phone.dåligt val men jag har min ipod. ingen android för min del
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) allt annat jag har är nästan up to date.
<knarF_se> peyam: eller brödrost för den delen? (Antagligen Linux eller ngt. *nix-liknande)
<Kurdistan> knarF_se: ta inte denne på allvar.
<peyam> Kurdistan: Ska du grina nu igen
<knarF_se> peyam: iOS är ett BSD-deriviat, d.v.s. uNIX
<peyam> Kurdistan:  när två tusenlappar pratar så hoppar inte en femöring in.
<Umeaboy> peyam: Du vet om att IOS består av saker som är jailbreakat från Unix va?
<peyam> knarF_se:  jag vet inte. men jag haft stora problem med ubuntu.
<knarF_se> peyam: Om man säger såhär, alla riktiga system är *NIX och så har vi Windows oxå...
<Kurdistan> :) okej herr peyam. du verkar vara femöring antar jag.
<Umeaboy> Att Apple säljer Unix-kod i sitt namn.
<AlNiT> Kurdistan: nae.. fast nu fick jag igång en grej och verkar som jag har 2 skrivbord igång
<peyam> Kurdistan: du är en femöring och en liten flicka som alltid måste grina
<Kurdistan> peyam: :) är det så?
<Umeaboy> Alltså.......det borde finnas ett psyke enbart för folk som med flit använder Windows bara för sin ignorans.
<peyam> Umeaboy:  jag är inte så insatt men jag fick försökta med installation flera gånger på min mini pc
<knarF_se> peyam: Mjo, men du kan inte skylla dina Ubuntu-problem på Linux... Jag har oxå haft stora problem med Ubuntu sen dem kom ut med Unity...
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: ja du kan ju lägga till hur många skrivbord du vill.
<AlNiT> Kurdistan: men alla grejer finns inte på första skrivbordet då?
<peyam> knarF_se: nej jag menade ubuntu bara.
<peyam> Kurdistan: skriv inte till mig. och bete dig som en man för en gångs skull
<knarF_se> peyam: Pröva Bhodi, och tala om för mig om det är bra :P
<Umeaboy> Är det vårat fel att DU inte ÄR insatt när informationen FINNS tillgänglig utan att för den sakens skull vara krånglig att förstå om man läser succesivt?
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: kquitapp plasma-desktop; rm ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc; plasma-desktop &>/dev/null
<Umeaboy> Det är bara en undran.
<Kurdistan> prova kommandot
<AlNiT> Kurdistan: okay
<peyam> knarF_se:  köpte precis en dator som jag själv ska bygga. så jag kmr nog ha windows 7 på den utan tvekan
<Kurdistan> peyam: okej jag ska bete mig som en man. :)
<knarF_se> peyam: HAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA
<peyam> Kurdistan: Bäst för dig
<realubot> AlNiT: Kubuntu är en dist som använder KDE som skrivbordsmiljö. Smaken är som baken. Du kan lika gärna använda Ubuntu med utseendet Unity (Gnome 3).
<Umeaboy> peyam: Men snälla!!!!! Spare me!
<knarF_se> peyam: WHat A waste of good hardware
<Kurdistan> peyam: vad händer annars? snälla cooling visa dig för mig.
<Kurdistan> men du är för cool va?
<Kurdistan> quzelkurt
<peyam> Kurdistan:  ska du grina nu igen*?
<realubot> AlNiT: Det är bara en smaksak. Det finns egentligen ingen fördel med att använda KDE istället för Gnome annat än att man gillar KDEs utseende, funktioner och program mer.
<peyam> Umeaboy:  jag förstår att ni alla är windows hatare men det underlättar mkt för mig at ha windows. jag får ju den gratis ändå
<knarF_se> peyam: Okay, kunde inte låta bli att skriva så... :P
<realubot> AlNiT: Jag tror du blev rekommenderad Kubuntu och KDE eftersom det påminner mer om Windows än nya Unity i Ubuntu.
<AlNiT> Kurdistan: nu dog ALLT
<peyam> knarF_se:  nej då..
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: har du loggat in och ut?
<peyam> AlNiT: Hellre skjuta sig själv än att lyssna på dåren här
<AlNiT> realubot: ja precis, för de skulle va enklast och lära sig
<Kurdistan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469243
<Kurdistan> alt+f2 och sedan skriv terminal. sedan kopierar/klistrar du in kommandot jag skrev.
<realubot> peyam: Det är väl ingen som tvingar dig att använda Linux om det nu suger så mycket?
<Kurdistan> peyam: du förstår väl att ubuntu är den enda linux disten?
<realubot> peyam: Windows och Linux suger, men på olika sätt.
<Kurdistan> sedan vad fan gör du här? du vet att windows har sin egna community.
<realubot> AlNiT: Mm. Det är nog mest en smaksak som sagt. Du kan lika gärna använda Ubuntu.
<knarF_se> peyam: I windows EULA står det att du skall få pengarna tillbaka om du inte vill ha det, även fast datorn kmr förinstallerad med det.
<realubot> AlNiT: Det var länge sedan jag provade Kubuntu så jag vet inte hur det ser ut nu men innan liknade det Windows mer än Unity i.a.f.
<AlNiT> realubot: ok, jag vill abra köra de som är enklast helt enkelt, aldrig använt linux innan ju
<knarF_se> peyam: Skall du ändå använda Win7 så använd gärna http://www.sharpenviro.com/wp/
<knarF_se> Eller LiteStep, om det fortfarande funkar d.v.s.
<realubot> AlNiT: Testa Linux Mint. Mint har traditionell skrivbordsmiljö som liknar Windows mycket.
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: fungerade det inte?
<realubot> AlNiT: Du kan ju starta det i Live-läge utan att installera det på riktigt bara för att testa skrivbordsmiljön och se vad du tycker.
<peyam> Kurdistan: Nej ubuntu är inte den enda pucko.
<peyam> realubot: Japp men Windows passar mig bäst.
<peyam> hej
<peyam> Kurdistan:  vad heter du på facebook
<peyam> Ska lägga till dig
<knarF_se> AlNiT: Linux Mint smakar gott :P
<AlNiT> Kurdistan: håller på
<Kurdistan> peyam: jag använder inte facebook.
<knarF_se> Och vem fan har fortfarnade FakeBock?
<Kurdistan> :) där stack underhållningen
<realubot> AlNiT: Linux Mint är väldigt användarvänligt. Det igår massa codecs m.m. så att många ljud- och bildformat stöds out of the box.
<AlNiT> okay de är ju smidigt iaf
<realubot> peyam: Ok. Windows har sina fördelar... och nackdelar.
<peyam> sorry min router dör var femte minut av ngn anledning
<Umeaboy> peyam: Vad gör du här inne då om du får den gratis & hur får du den lagligt gratis utan att någon annan behöver betala för att du ska få den till skänks?
<Umeaboy> Förstår du hur jag menar?
<peyam> realubot: Jag har inte sett ngn nackdeel än så länge
<Umeaboy> Vad gäller stängd kod så är det alltid någon som betala.
<Umeaboy> betalar.
<peyam> haft mer problem med ubuntu än vad med windows senaste 5 åren
<Umeaboy> Öppen kod bidrar alla till.
<Umeaboy> GRATIS.
<peyam> Umeaboy: jag behöver inte köpa den
<Umeaboy> peyam: Då har du inte läst på & är kvar i Windows-beteende.
<peyam> kan ladda ner den och instalera med torrent
<knarF_se> realubot: Bara synd att nackdelarna väger över så värst mycket. Add dem inte har nått i stil med software-center ännu i windows... Lol
<Umeaboy> peyam: Men är det lagligt?
<peyam> Umeaboy: det funakr perfekt
<Umeaboy> Linux laddar man ner & delar ut lagligt.
<Umeaboy> peyam:
<peyam> Umeaboy:  vem bryr sig? jag får det jag vill
<Umeaboy> Vad gör du här då?
<Kurdistan> knarF_se: :) det kommer ju med windows 8.
<Kurdistan> haha
<Kurdistan> :) med deras coola metro
<knarF_se> peyam: Visst, vi kan oxå ladda ned win om vi vill,,,
<peyam> Umeaboy:  jag kör ubuntu på min minipc . fick instelar 7 gånger. för det klagade varje gång.
<knarF_se> Kurdistan: Du skojjar :P
<Umeaboy> Alltså......jag måste gå på knark-skola för när jag pratar till peyam så tror jag att jag ser rosa elefanter.
<Umeaboy> peyam: Och då provar man en annan dist.
<Umeaboy> Tills man bli nöjd.
<Umeaboy> Det gjorde jag.
<Umeaboy> Inte många problem nyss.
<peyam> Umeaboy:  mannen  du pratar om så värdelösa punkten (lagligt, kostar pengar) vem fan bryr sig. jag vet inte en enda människa som köpt windows
<Kurdistan> knarF_se: nej det är sant. windows 8 ska ha något som liknar ubuntus programcentral eller om du vill äpplets appstore.
<peyam> Umeaboy:  Nej aldrig
<peyam> Umeaboy:  eller så provar man win 7 och blir nöjd direkt
<realubot> knarF_se: Dom har ju Marketplace eller vad det är på G till Win8.
<peyam> realubot:  jaha. har dem? va nice. så blir det som å windows phone
<Umeaboy> peyam: Eller så provar man att skräddarsy sin dist som man vill & blir helnöjd.
<realubot> knarF_se: SÃ¥ snart har Windows sin egen App Store.
<knarF_se> peyam: Hela grejjen med Linux-distar å sånt är inte priset, utan att man kan gå över till nån annan om skiten inte funkar. Funkar inte windows, ja då funkar det inte så länge inte microsoft fixar skiten...
<peyam> Umeaboy: tidskrävande. det slår inte windows ändå
<Kurdistan> peyam: använd windows 7. ingen ber dig komma hit varje vecka och skriva nonsens.
<realubot> peyam: Jag har inte koll på det men det kommer ett Marketplace eller vad det kommer kallas till Windows så att användarna ska kunna installera (köpa) program till Windows.
<Kurdistan> du kan dra dina windows åsikter för alltomwindows
<peyam> knarF_se: det e lika tidskrävande. Windows har flera alternativt
<Umeaboy> peyam: Tidskrävande ja, men du får det du vill.
<peyam> Kurdistan: slutat grina?
<knarF_se> peyam: Hur fan menar du?
<peyam> Umeaboy:  Det e jag inte helt säker på
<Kurdistan> peyam: fattar du inte att folk inte vill ha dig här?
<Umeaboy> peyam: Är du säker på NÅGOT alls?
<Umeaboy> Snälla, förstå!!!!!!!!
<Kurdistan> peyam: har du någonsin skrivit något vettigt här?
<peyam> Kurdistan:  Jag är inte här för folk vill eller vil inte ha mig. Jag är för jag själv vill vara här.
<Umeaboy> Jag är inte arg, men det börjar växa horn från pannan nu.
<knarF_se> peyam: visst om vi snackar WMs, så finns #E, LS & BB4Win
<peyam> Umeaboy:  japp det e jag.
<Umeaboy> peyam: Försök kör Windows som Live-version.
<peyam> Varför skulle jag?
<Kurdistan> peyam: du ogillar linux. vilket du har kommit fram till. när du vet att detta är ubuntu/linux kanal.
<knarF_se> peyam: men om man kollar runt Linux, så finns möe holly-wood produkter till Linux :P
<Umeaboy> peyam: DÃ¥ ser du ju att Windows inte duger till.
<Kurdistan> vi kan hjälpa dig med dina dual boot problem
<peyam> Jag installerar den och kan få hur mkt hjälp jag vill. och det e hur rolig som helst
<Kurdistan> dina linux problem
<Kurdistan> allt annat kan du bespara oss
<realubot> peyam: http://www.pcworld.com/article/239994/windows_8_app_store_what_we_know_so_far.html
<Umeaboy> peyam: Du har ju inte varit laglig med din installation.
<realubot> peyam: Det är bara att plocka fram plånboken.
<Umeaboy> DÃ¥ kommer du ju att bli jagad.
<peyam> realubot:  JA men jag tkr det e bra. jag gillar det.
<Umeaboy> SÃ¥ inte blir det gratis heller.
<peyam> Umeaboy:  Jo jag får gratis version från skolan.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: peyam har rätt i en sak. väldigt många kör piratkopierad windows. :)
<realubot> peyam: Mm. I Linux är 99% av programmen gratis. DET tycker jag är bra. :)
<Umeaboy> peyam: Tidsbegränsa licens.
<peyam> realubot: Det finns massor med program till windows som är fler än 99% av Linux program
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: So?
<peyam> och är gratis
<peyam> Umeaboy:  då kan jag ladda ner från torrent sidor. inget o oroa sig för
<Umeaboy> peyam: Du använder Linux indirekt när du använder Windows.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: :)
<Umeaboy> Tänk på var Java kommer ifrån.
<Umeaboy> Windows behöver Java.
<realubot> peyam: Linux är ett säkrare operativsystem är Windows. Mindre skadlig kod och säkrare uppbyggnad.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: :) nu behöver du inte vara så långsökt?
 * Umeaboy hetsandas & säger: Goooooooooooosefraaabaaaaa.
<peyam> Umeaboy:  ja men det e inte ubuntu eller redhat eller vilken linux som helst. Jag orkar inte läsa om kärnan på dem.
<peyam> realubot:  den är säkrare för ingen orkar hacka sig på den.
<Umeaboy> peyam: Det är sådana som DU som gör att tiden står stilla i teknikvärlden.
<realubot> peyam: Jag tycker fördelen med Windows är tillverkarnas stöd för grafikkort, USB-mojänger e.t.c. I övrigt finns det inte många fördelar med Windows.
<Umeaboy> Det kommer att bli Windows död.
<Kurdistan> eller så kör :) majoriteten av hackare linux. :)
<knarF_se> Kurdistan: Jag såg en presentation ifrån MicroSoft en gång där dem sa att 40% kör privat eller pirat-kopierat windows. Och 5% kör MachOSX eller Linux...
<peyam> Umeaboy:  Nope. jag är snart klar med två examen i applied signal och fordonsteknik och jag har bidragit med mkt
<Umeaboy> Vet hur många som helst som är helnöjda sedan man demonstrerade ett gratis OS som inte ljuger för sina kunder.
<Kurdistan> knarF_se: :) ja, hade jag kört windows och vill testa nyare hade jag gjort samma sak.
<realubot> peyam: Linux sägs vara säkrare för det är konstruerat som ett multiuser system från början, vilket inte Windows är.
 * Umeaboy sätter ignore på peyam.
<Umeaboy> Done.
<Umeaboy> DÃ¥ blev det tyst.
<Umeaboy> Tack!
<peyam> realubot: jag kunde inte förstå va du menade där
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: hur sätter du ignore?
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: Läs mitt PM.
<peyam> Umeaboy:  jag tkr att det e synd att folk tkr teknikvärlden står stilla om man inte vil använda linux
<realubot> peyam: Ladda ner vad från torrent-sidor?
<peyam> allt handlar inte om Vilken operativsystsem man använder.
<peyam> realubot: windows
<realubot> peyam: Det sista du ska göra om du vill ha ett säkert system är ju att ladda ner och installera program från torrent-sidor?
<realubot> peyam: Om du tankar ner Windows från torrent-sidor så behöver du inte oroa dig för att vara hackad. Utgå från ATT du är det.
<peyam> realubot:  Det duger ändå. eller så kan jag komma in här med min dumma ubuntu och ställa samma fråga "Jag kan inte höra ngt på min dator vad är problemet.-öppna terminal skrive bvkablablabla sen den här och masor med steg"
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy: fungerar ju inte. jag ser fortfarande peyams kommentar.
<knarF_se> realubot: INT 0x21 i windows :)
<peyam> Kurdistan: Vad heter du på facebook?
<knarF_se> = BSOD
<peyam> ska lägga til dig
<Kurdistan> peyam: för andra ggr jag har ingen facebook cooling.
<realubot> peyam: Jag tycker inte man ska tala om IT-säkerhet om man använder datorprogram eller operativsystem som man har laddar och installerat från torrent-sidor.
<realubot> Det är ju fullsändigt opålitligt.
<peyam> Kurdistan: Har du hjälp Wan med pengar? utan o ljuga?
<realubot> *laddat ner
<Kurdistan> peyam: jepp jag skickade 500 kr.
<Kurdistan> hevya sor postgiro
<peyam> realubot:  jag gillar inte heller att folk ska tro att tekniken står still om en person inte använder ubuntu
<peyam> Kurdistan:  då borde ha kört upp pengar i röven på dig själv
<realubot> peyam: Det finns det nog ingen seriös person som påstår.
<peyam> Umeaboy påstog det
<realubot> peyam: Tekniken står inte still men däremot kommer utvecklingstakten ta skada. Se bara på Windows XP -> Windows Vista.
<realubot> Det var i IT-sammanhang en evighet mellan releaserna.
<Kurdistan> peyam: kan köra upp något i din bak, men synd så är fantomen cyber-troll.
<peyam> realubot:  jaha så bara för att man använde windows 7 så  stog all forskning om matematik statistik och signalbehandling och lätt kontroktioner stilla?
<knarF_se> Haha, fönster-upplevelse → fönters-vy och det sjunde fönstret...
<peyam> Kurdistan: Du är sur för jag inte ville ha din hjälp i förrgår va?
<x_link> Heja Vista
<Kurdistan> peyam: haha. nej. världen kretsar inte runt dig.
<x_link> Bäsa Windows-versionen hittils.
<peyam> Kurdistan:  du gör det
<knarF_se> peyam: Jepp, that's the way it is :P Jag kunde inte analysera formanter i Windows.
<Kurdistan> bara jag visste hur man sätter dig på ignore
<knarF_se> So the signal is broken
<x_link> Kurdistan: /ingore peyam
<peyam> Kurdistan:  sluta kretsa runt mig istället och var en man
<Kurdistan> x_link: skrivit det tio ggr nu.
<knarF_se> Kurdistan: Vilken IRC använderu då?
<Kurdistan> fortfarande ser jag benamusens kommentar.
<x_link> Kurdistan: Okej
<Kurdistan> xchat
<realubot> peyam: Självklart står inte all annan teknisk forskning/utvekling stilla men när det kommer till operativsystemens utveckling så har ju Microsoft allt att tjäna på att låta en version av Windows håva in licenspengar år efter år.
<x_link> Kurdistan: Du ska ju köra Irssi =)
<Kurdistan> x_link: :) för nördigt.
<x_link> Är supernice =)
<realubot> peyam: Dessutom är ju operativsystemens utveckling en pusselbit i den tekniska forskningens utveckling.
<knarF_se> Kurdistan: Really?
<knarF_se> :P
<peyam> realubot: ja och det skulle vara mkt utvecklande om man hade gratis kollektiv trafik överallt i Sverige
<Kurdistan> knarF_se: jepp kör xchat.
<peyam> Det skulle leda til mkt utveckling.
<x_link> realubot: Haha, fan vad du har börjat skriva avancerat om allt =)
<knarF_se> Kör irssi här, fattar inte ett skit -- men det blir nog bra så
<x_link> Vad är det du ska förstå?
<x_link> Är ju bara att skriva "x_link är snyggast i Sverige"
<x_link> That's all =)
<x_link> Aja, nog med skitsnacket från mig
<x_link> Ha det bra gott folk
<x_link> God natt!
<knarF_se> Natti :P
<peyam> x_link: Gonatt
 * knarF_se wishes x_link bon voyage!
<peyam> Kära lunux användare. är det ngt ni gillar i livet?
<peyam> förutom linux
<knarF_se> peyam: Naturen
<knarF_se> Skogen, svamp, bär, äpplen (not Apple)
<peyam> knarF_se: Om krafterna på äpplet simuleras i en windows program. kommer du gilla det ändå?
<realubot> x_link: Jag har blivit jävligt hardcore sedan vi var ett par.
<Kurdistan> yes yes
<Kurdistan> peyam är ignored
<realubot> x_link: Eller vi kanske aldrig har varit ett par?
<peyam> Kurdistan: Nope det gjorde du aldrig
<maxjezy> Kurdistan inte för att han tjötar windows?
<realubot> peyam: Det kanske det skulle. Gratis kollektivtrafik. Det finns dom som har det på förslag.
<maxjezy> jag har gått över till den onda sidan jag med :)
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: nej. för att jag ogillar honom.
<maxjezy> ok
<maxjezy> jag med
<realubot> peyam: Det kostar såklart men man kanske tjänar igen det på någonting annat.
<knarF_se> Peyam: Listan fortsätter med fysik, astrologi, parcour, klätting, jiu jiutsu, teologi, kemi, teknik, sociala interaktioner (UTAN FailBook som mellanhand)
<peyam> realubot:  japp men det har inte blivit gratis än
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: :) varför inte pclinuxos?
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, jag orkar inte bråka just nu med linux
<Kurdistan> ni som kör xchat. så lägger ni peyam ignore: /ignore peyam!*@* all
<maxjezy> håller på med massa 3D och programmen funkar lixom lite lättare i winodws
<maxjezy> stöter på problem i linux för ofta just nu
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: förstår.
<knarF_se> peyam: Fattar inte vad du menar med krafterna på äpplet (Dragningskraft?)
<peyam> knarF_se: vilken dragning. du har en MG du har en dragkraft från grenen du har en motstånd kraft (friktion och form)
<realubot> peyam: Vad är problemet då? Du får ju använda Windows om du vill. Det finns många fördelar med Windows men det finns också många nackdelar. Det är ju upp till var och en vad man vill använda. Om du väljer Windows så glöm inte att betala licensavgiften för annars riskerar MS utveckling att ta skada.
<peyam> knarF_se:  men det avr inte det som var poängen
<Kurdistan> realubot: :) varför fälla tårar för ms utvecklarna?
<peyam> realubot:  jag skiter lika mkt i microsofts tveckling som ubuntus
<peyam> i
<realubot> peyam: Jaha. Då så.
<knarF_se> peyam: Jag ser att jag glömde FILOSOFI i min lista
<realubot> Kurdistan: Nej. Det är ju peyam som tjötar om att Windows är så bra och då ska han ju pröjsa licensen också så Windows inte stannar av i utvecklingen.
<peyam> knarF_se:  lägg till allt. du verkar inte gilla sex. men det e nog ngt common bland er linux älskare?
<Kurdistan> realubot: so what? låt denne inte betala. blir bara glad. :)
<peyam> realubot:  jag betalar inte för licensen. hur många gånger ska jag säga det-?
<Kurdistan> :) det är väl det enda vettiga han gör i sitt liv.
<peyam> realubot:  det är så tragiskt att Kurdistan  inte vågar möta mig på chatten. ignonerar mig som en liten flicka som precis fått sin första mens
<knarF_se> peyam: Min tro, är att all forsking, oavsett dess kortaiktiga mål, kan gynna oss alla i längden.
<peyam> knarF_se: sant
<knarF_se> peyam: Vad har det med saken att göra om jag gillar sex eller inte?
<realubot> peyam: Det är upp till honom om han vill ignorera dig eller inte precis som du har rätt att sätta ignore på honom om du vill det. Det här är fel forum för bråk om politik eller vad ni nu tjafsar om.
<peyam> knarF_se:  och va har det med saken att göra att du gillar filosofi
<realubot> peyam: Det där med att du inte betalar för licensen hänger ju ihop med att du använder Windows som du har tankat ner från torrent-sidor. Det känns ju sådär rent säkerhetsmässigt.
<knarF_se> peyam: den filosofiska biten har jag redan dragit upp. Och jag drog upp den med tanke på att du skiter i windows och ubuntus utveckling, vilket jag ser båda som en sorts forsking.
<peyam> realubot:  jag tjafsar inte med någon. Han vill vända er mot mig. Han kan lika lite om kurdisk politik som jag kan om unix
<peyam> realubot:  kan vi lämna den ekonomiska delen och ta oss vidare till hur användbar windows är?
<realubot> peyam: Sure.
<peyam> knarF_se:  det är bra. Forska på
<knarF_se> peyam: Det jag tänkte på, är att det du dog upp om att jag inte verkar gilla sex, det borde väl kunna ses som ett person-angrepp. Inte för att jag bryr mig allt för mycket i det.. Men jag sörjer fortfarande mitt Ex.
<peyam> knarF_se:  jag såg inte sex i din lista. det är väl svårt för en linux nörd att fatta ironin
<peyam> det har respekt för
<knarF_se> peyam: Vilket du naturligtvis inte kunde veta, och du skall inte känna dig dåligt för det. Jag tar absolut inte illa upp, men jag tänker att andra kan göra det.
<peyam> knarF_se: okej
<peyam> ett problem i ubuntu som är säker möjligt men inte lätt
<peyam> vad som ska hända när man stänger skärmen på en bärbar dator
<knarF_se> Jag brukar försöka vara ganska fin i hur jag uttrycker mig, inte att jag inte använder svärord. Utan snarare så vill jag inte trampa nån på tårna i onödan. De tjänar väl inge till att göra folk arga ? x-D
<peyam> hur man öka datorns prestanda genom att ta bort alla visuella effekt
<peyam> det saknas i ubuntu
<knarF_se> peyam: Kolla under batteri-ikonen
<peyam> det har jag gjort men det e inte lika specifiserad som i windows
<peyam> knarF_se: vad förväntar du dig? Det var 6 st p åmig för en kvart sen. två av dem slog jag ut och nu är de fredliga kvar
<knarF_se> :P
<peyam> Du
<peyam> Gör man iphone appar i MAc
<Kurdistan> :( borde lärt mig ignore tidigare.
<peyam> eller är det möjligt på win/linux också
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: hur går det vännen? glömde dig.
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: glöm inte ubuntu-se.org forum. vi är en del där som inte besöker kanalen regelbundet.
<knarF_se> peyam: Kör webbapps och sen näru är redo finns det tjänster som kan paketera dem åt dig och skicka till appstore utan att du behöver en Mach
<peyam> Varför heter han Kurdistan . han smutsar ner min integritet
<peyam> knarF_se:  är det sant? fan va nice.
<knarF_se> peyam: Alltså du gör appen med HTML 5+CSS 3 och CoffeScript
<peyam> Jag borde inte börjar skriva appar. kmr sitta vid det flera dagar utan o äta ngt
<knarF_se> peyam: Mhhmm :)
<knarF_se> that's me right now
<peyam> Allt jag kan är C matlab php och html o css som är mindre värdiga
<knarF_se> ok, eh vänta lite
<peyam> knarF_se:  men du ska snart dra. Hur funkar det för Android appar?
<knarF_se> peyam: Gratis bok: http://autotelicum.github.com/Smooth-CoffeeScript/
<peyam> JAg har inte så mkt tid faktiskt. hade inte ngn dator i 2 månade och det eå irriterande med minipc
<knarF_se> peyam: Gör du webbapps så kan du göra smma på android som iOS bara byta CSS-fil
<peyam> Jag tänkte engagera mig i ngt som kan ge mig ett roligt parttime jobb
<peyam> Ekonomi styrning håller jag på läsa
<Kurdistan> säng dags. må väl allihop.
<peyam> Kurdistan: Dra
<knarF_se> peyam: den boken är bara på 273 sidor eller så.
<knarF_se> Kurdistan: Natti natti!
<peyam> knarF_se:  Programmering handlar inte om mata in fakta. man ska sitta och öva. så nej det e inget för mig just nu. men kanske över sommaren
<Kurdistan> knarF_se: natti. glöm inte :) vad jag skrev till dig via PM. :)
 * knarF_se saluts Kurdistan, Live long and prosper!
<knarF_se> Kurdistan: Åh hur läser jag de me irssi nurå :P
<knarF_se> peyam: Övningen som du har ifrån mathlab och C gäller ju även vi kodning i CoffeScript. Hurvida du någonsin får nytta av dina php-kunskaper är jag tveksam till ;)
#ubuntu-se 2011-11-08
<Umeaboy> Någon som vet något verktyg för att tömma en flash-disk helt & hållet om huvudsystemet inte går att starta upp?
<itmannen> Goooood mooooorning internet. En ny dag i den bistra verkligheten ska nu avverkas.
<itmannen> Borde inte ubuntu-se.org ha ett facebook eller google+ konto. Eller bägge ?
<itmannen> Jag såg nämligen att konkurrenten har detta.
<delhage> vilken konkurrent?
<itmannen> ubuntu.se
<delhage> oh, inbördeskrig?
<coobra> WAR !!! *evilgrin*
<coobra> morn !!!
<itmannen> Ibland så verkar det så. Men jag är inte insatt i historien.
<coobra> same here
<coobra> ja har : coobra@ubuntu.se som msnkonto
<coobra> gissa om jag får brudar på det
<coobra> o/
<coobra> NEJ
<itmannen> :D
<realubot> Sa någon brudar?
<realubot> Ubuntu, brudar, var?
 * realubot irrar runt i kanalen i jakt på brudar.
<itmannen> Dom finns bara i din fantasi
<itmannen> Nu har jag dykt på ett väldigt behändigt kommando. "chown"
<coobra> heh
<coobra> :D
<einand> det är ett trevligt kommando
<whomee> gomorron
<whomee> dags att inta kaffe
<itmannen> Nu måste jag fundera på vilket form av elände jag ska ställa till med idag.
<itmannen> Troligen så blir det en del mixtrande i dator som jag nyisntallerade igår.
<itmannen> Och så blir det lite webjobb på : http://willisleaks.no-ip.org/
<itmannen> willis är smeknamnet på Vilhelmina
<einand> itmannen: köp ett riktigt domänamn, kostar typ 5kr nu
<einand> http://www.binero.se/
<itmannen> einand,  Jo det borde jag nog göra.
<itmannen> Jisses vad billigt
<itmannen> .info vore kanske inte helt fel
<itmannen> Men med bara ett domännamn så klarar jag mig inte långt. Behöver lite utrymme också.
<einand> kan du ha på samma stäle dom du har willisleak
<einand> och mail får du gratis hos google
<itmannen> Hm. Nä på no-ip kan du inte lagra något
<einand> men du har ju en websida där nu
<einand> menar, du kan ha den på din egna dator
<itmannen> Jo visst. Med det är en redirect
<einand> skffa en no-ip
<einand> sedan gör du en cname pekare där
<einand> så har du en hem
<itmannen> Jag har ju en no-ip :)
<einand> precis
<einand> så vad du får är en snyggare no-ip
<itmannen> Ok. Nu fattar jag.
<einand> typ itmannen.nu
<einand> eller nått
<itmannen> einand,  Nej för rackarn. Inget med itmannen :) willisleaks.info tror jag skulle bli bra
<einand> hum.. den kostar typ 12 kr
<einand> på googdady
<itmannen> Ok. 89 på Binero
<Barre> morrn
<Barre> HeMan: du som är mer eller mindre arrangör, är det kl 18:00 det börjar (för jag hade för mig att det var 16:00)??!??
<einand> itmannen: .info kostar 1.99usd på http://www.godaddy.com/
<einand> vad händer 18?
<itmannen> ja det var ett bra pris
<itmannen> Slit och släp. Aldrig får jag koppla av. Nu måste jag skjutsa hustrun till jobbet.
<nikihr> Morrn
<nikihr> Ingen vaken än :)
<Haffe> Jag är vaken.
<nikihr> Wiii
<amelia> jag också
<Coffe> morrn
<vacum> morrn morrn på er
<nikihr> Oj här vaknade folket till liv
<kodein> har inte fått nåt kaffe än
<kodein> så jag är inte vaken
<Barre> larsemil: räcker det med att göra ett git-repository på servern för att hantera min sparkleshare, eller måste jag installera några sparkleshare binärer på servern också`?
<larsemil> räcker med repo
<larsemil> Barre: ^^
<Barre> larsemil: danke
<amelia> hej Barre!
<Barre> amelia: hej.. lägut?
<bamsefar> Morgon!
<Barre> morrn
<amelia> Barre: det är rätt bra, lite trött bara. själv?
<einand> http://www.e24.se/makro/minusranta-i-usa_3169038.e24#xtor=AD-500-%5Be24.se%5D-%5B3169038%5D-%5BBox%5D-%5Baftonbladet%5D-%5B%5D-%5B%5D
<einand> WTF :)
<Barre> amelia: samma lika
<Coffe> kolla.. ja nu vaknar alla
<larsemil> Coffe: mysql löste sig förresten
<larsemil> Coffe: jag vågar inte ens säga vad som löste det.
<larsemil> Coffe: men det var en gammal hederlig windowslösning...
<larsemil> Coffe: startade om maskinen - efter det har det rullat på utan några som helst avbrott
<einand> larsemil: linux tar efter windows för att nå flera användare ;)
<haaga> Det skär lite i hjärtat när man bootar om en linuxserver. :P
<amelia> hehe
<amelia> inte då. jag boot:ar om mina rätt ofta för att alltid kunna ligga på senaste patchnivån.
<haaga> Jag råkade ut för något mystiskt med en ubuntuserver en gång. Bootade om den remote och anslöt mig till den efter ett tag. Visade sig att att den hade fastnat under nerstängningen. Inga program ville starta korrekt, ingen loggning skedde och ps visade en drös med zombieprocesser
<haaga> tog mig ett tag att hitta att den aldrig hade bootat om.
<haaga> [tomcat@lebaron ~]$ uptime 09:42:59 up 726 days,  6:57,  1 user,  load average: 0.07, 0.06, 0.02
<haaga> :)
<antii> haaga: :)
<einand> hög upptime är oftast ett väldigt bra tecken på ett osäkert operativsystem
<haaga> den ligger inte i produktion utan används endast som en devserver
<einand> vad spelar det för roll då?
<haaga> och jag har inga rooträttigheter på den, så en patchning och omstart ligger inte hos mig
<amelia> på mitt gamla jobb hade vi en burk med över 2700 dagars uptime, ingen ville boot:a om den för vi var rädda att den aldrig skulle komma upp igen.
<haaga> haha :D
<amelia> sen dog den vid ett strömavbrott några veckor efter att jag slutade och kom aldrig upp igen.
<haaga> aww :( stackars maskin
<amelia> mmm lite s
<amelia> så*
<antii> amelia: :)
<amelia> den hade dock överlevt ett par strömavbrott utan att gå ner. vid ett tillfälle dock allt utom strömlisten där just den satt så det var bara den och en lastbalanserare som överlevde. :P
<amelia> s/dock/dog/
<haaga> ups är överskattat?
<einand> förstår inte varför man inte bygger in ups i vanliga datorer
<haaga> jag saknar min gamla nslu2 där man kunde bygga en egen ups med lite batterier
<einand> det är inte svårt att bygga en ups själv
<haaga> einand: är nog en kostnads/miljöfråga. Men det vore ju rätt smuttigt
<einand> haaga: kostnadsfråga kanske, blir väl typ 500kr dyrare så har du en maskin som klarar av så gott som alla spikar som skapas
<haaga> jo, men nslu2:an drog så lite ström att det räckte med några få batterier för att hålla den uppe ett tag.
<einand> mijön, tja det får man räkna på om det blir bättre eller sämre, eftersom man slipper byta hårdvaran lika ofta
<haaga> >= 10w. Prestanda där efter dock. Den klarade att köra apache och irrsi, men det var ungefär det
<amelia> laptopen har ju inbyggd ups och servrarna ska ju stå i en serverhall där ups behövs till annan utrustning också.
<haaga> jo, men oftast så ligger det rätt mycket tillstånd och äckliga avgifter på batterier
<haaga> så det är väl en huvudvärk och kostnad de vill bespara
<haaga> och sen kör ju många laptops
<amelia> ska man ha ups i vanliga datorer måste man ju ha ups i switchar och routerar och gud vet allt.
<haaga> Google har ju en lite ups för varje server, iaf vad de visade i en video från en av deras datacenter
<haaga> liten*
<amelia> jo, men google har ju sjukt skumma specialservrar som de bygger själva
<amelia> oslevel -s
<haaga> jepp, är ju rätt "slimmade". Typ en bockad plåt med ett fastskruvat moderkort och ups
<amelia> ops... fel fönster. :P
<amelia> funkar ju bra för deras syfte där det är enklare att installera om en burk om mjukvaran pajjar och att slänga den om hårdvaran pajjar... för andra är det inte så.
<haaga> så skulle man vilja ha det. "Ähh, nu strular min laptop igen."
<haaga> så springar man hämtar en ny ur garderoben
<haaga> jag jobbade på ett ställe där man i stort sett alltid blåste datorn vid minsta lilla
<haaga> jag lyckades lägga en .exe i en .zip varav virusskydded larmade
<haaga> fick en omblåst maskin tack vare det
<haaga> och råkade man lägga en .js på en lagringplats i nätverket drog man igång typ varje larm som fanns
<Coffe> haaga, låter spännande
<haaga> winop:ar...
<amelia> så var det på min gymnasieskola... misstänkte de minsta lilla blåste de ens dator.
<Dynamit> Paranoid skola amelia?
 * Barre slutar inte fövånas över hur "innovativa" en del är med temporära lösningar som direkt påverkar tillgänglighet i lösningar.
<Barre> det finns INGET som är så permanent som en temporär lösning
<haaga> Dynamit: oftast har skolor rätt små itavdelningar där man inte har tid/ork att sitta och felsöka varje maskin. Oftast så är en omblåsning en rätt snabb lösning
<haaga> mindre kul för den som har datorn dock
<Dynamit> ändå bara man misstänker då är man paranoid
<haaga> jepp, det verkar råda en liten omblåsningshysteri bland winopar
<andol> Tja, givet hur lätt en dator går sönder, försvinna eller så är det ju ändå inte helt fel att ha den i ett skick så att den närsom kan blåsas utan större olägenheter.
<haaga> problemet är ju dock att folk lagrar filer lokalt på sina maskiner oavsett hur många direktiv de får. Sen när man blåser dem så blir det ett jäkla liv om att deras arbete är borta
<amelia> Dynamit: njä, det var nog så det var mest på den tiden..
<amelia> 30 min till lunch då... *gäsp*
<Dynamit> Se på mig vet jag att jag har en misstänkt virus så ser jag själv till att kontrollera sakerna inte rensar jag datorn
<Dynamit> till 99,99% så är det falska positiva larm
<amelia> jo, men det blir ju också du som får ta konsekvensen om det är ett riktigt virus som faktiskt sprider sig... tänk dig då 400 infekterade skoldatorer... det är inget kul att städa upp.
<Dynamit> därför kör man remote kontroll via windows server så skickar man ominstallations kommando om man vet att dem är smittade
<Dynamit> finns verktyg för fjärrinstallation via windows server nu för tiden
<amelia> jo, nuförtiden ja..
<Dynamit> gjort sedan typ 2000
<amelia> men men, känns inte så värt att diskutera hur man kunde gjort för 10 år sedan..
<einand> amelia: nu tänkte jag förstås inte på ups för att hålla maskinen ingång, utan för att skydda utrustningen.
<haaga> Jag skulle hjälpa en stackars användare att skicka filer via sftp. Packar ner filezilla portable i en zip, lägger den på webbserver och ber han tanka hem den. Hans virusskydd larmade och hans dator blev omblåst. "Tack för hjälpen."
<amelia> einand: ok, det framgick inte.
<einand> amelia: vi prata ju omhårdvara som pajar
<Dynamit> hahahaha idiot virusskydd
<haaga> jepp, exe i zip var inte omtyckt. Även om exefilen var hur ren och fin som helst
<einand> har du en ups i ditt nätagg på datorn, räcker att den kan driva maskinen typ 5min så skyddar du denmot alla skador du kan få i svenskt elnät
<einand> värsta är att du kanske får lägga typ 200kr på att byta ut ups delen
<einand> men dator klarar sig
<Dynamit> köp dem värre ups så kan du klara dig 12-24 timmar
<amelia> einand: finns ju grendosor för sånt.
<Dynamit> utan el
<einand> amelia: dom skyddar inte mot alla fel, det är ju bara överslag dom skyddar mot
<amelia> einand: ok. jag har inte kollat sådär i detalj på dem.
<larsemil> Dynamit: ett sånt batteri hade jag behövt.
<larsemil> Dynamit: hade räckt om det klarade köra tre servrar och två switchar i en timme eller liknande
<Dynamit> dem kostar därefter istället
 * amelia är rätt nöjd med att det finns en hel grupp så tar hand om ups:er och reservkraft så hon slipper det.
<einand> undra om någon skulle köpa nätagget, om man bygger världens bästa nättagg
<haaga> Räcker verkligen ups:er så länge? Vi hade en jätteups för en rätt liten serverhall (60-70 servrar) och det gav oss bara tid att snabbt stänga ner de servrar som vi inte behövde och att generatorn skulle väckas till liv
<Coffe> amelia,  du har de för bra.. kan man få låna dom :P
<haaga> eller generatorn kom ju igång rätt snabbt, ups:en var för att brygga gapet emellen strömavbrottet och reservkraft
<einand> haaga: beror på förbrukningen, kolla tex på en laptop och så tar du tiden den håller delat med runt 10-100
<amelia> generellt sett har man ju oftast mer än en ups och sen är ju ups:ens uppgift mer att se till att diselgeneratorn inte går igång för minsta lilla så man brukar säga att en ups ska räcka i max 30 minuter. och att reservkraften ska slå på efter 10 minuter
<einand> dvs om batteriet håller 4h med lpatop är det 4min på en server
<amelia> Coffe: det kan du säkert, bara du betalar för det så. :)
<haaga> humm, minns inte om vi hade flera ups:er
<Coffe> amelia, går de bra i natura :P
<Coffe> eller är dom griniga :P
<haaga> minns bara att det skulle bli en jävla stress om det gick ner, vi fick enbart köra några få servrar på reservkraften
<haaga> resten var tvunga att stängas ner
<amelia> Coffe: tror inte det.
<Coffe> amelia,  attans
<haaga> tror vi körde två generatorer men en ups. Känns lite omvänt kanske. :P
<einand> haaga: en ups jobb är oftast att se till att en "säker" nedstäning kan genomföras
<Coffe> roliga är .. ända gångerna vi har haft strömproblem i vår sserver hall. så var det när  dom skulle testa reservkraften ..
<haaga> einand: det var nog det den användes för. samt "tvätta" inkommande fulström
<kodein> dagens kurs: introducing feminist materialism
<haaga> Coffe: haha, samma här :D
<Coffe> haaga,  har vi samma hall ?
<kodein> den låter intressant, faktiskt.
<haaga> Tror inte det, det var på mitt förra jobb
<amelia> haaga: ups:en ska ju bara se till att reservkraften inte går igång för en kort strömdipp. allt beror ju på hur mycket servrar man har.
<Coffe> haaga,  ok
<kodein> filosofi är ett spännande område
<einand> haaga: det är det absolut mest effektiva användningsområdet
<einand> haaga: eftersom el-leverantöerna i sverige inte har något ansvar att levera "fin" ström
<haaga> kommer ihåg en gång när reservkraften skulle testas. Då brann våran ups
<einand> lol
<Coffe> man får bara fulström :P
<einand> jag byggde mig en egen ups en gång, och nu håller jag på med ett batteriövervakninngsystem
<phnom> einand: Fast vi har bra mycket finare ström än de i Amerikatt iaf :)
<haaga> en annan gång när det var ett test så funkade våran ups. Dock så var någon vattenpump till kylsystemet inte inkopplat på reserven, så hela kylsystemet höll på att haverera
<Dynamit> 110V anv. dem där så inte så konstigt vem orkar ha 110V idagens läge
<haaga> "Har du finström?" Kanske nästa reklam för vattenfall
<einand> phnom: ja du, ibland undrar man
<einand> i norge är dom knäppa, dom har ett 2fas systemi stället
<phnom> Dynamit: Hade de haft 230 där så hade fler dött när de slickar på eluttagen -> fler stämda elbolag.
<phnom> Oh wait.
<einand> det stämmer förstås
<phnom> Nu är det ju iofs strömmen som dödar, men vi kan ju låtsas?
<Coffe> einand,  vad är knasigt med ett 2 fas system ?
<einand> phnom: det är inte helt sant
<einand> volt dödar lika mycket som ampere, bara gamla myter
<Dynamit> inte Volt det är watt som dödar
<Dynamit> lär er det
<einand> det är energin som dödar
<Dynamit> amper om man nu ska vara noga
<Dynamit> som einand skrev
<einand> amere och volt i kombination är det som ger energi
<haaga> det är ett hastigt brist på liv som dödar
<einand> haaga: lol
<einand> brist på liv är det dödande
<einand> nu skall jag av bussen
<kodein> det är inte enheten som dödar, det är storheten!
<haaga> jepp, det enda dödsorsaken som finnns
<haaga> rättsläkare måste ju ha det hur enkelt som helst
<haaga> "Patient avliden på grund av avsaknad av livsuppehållande egenskaper".
<einand> så om min kropp är större än storheten dör jag inte
<einand> enklare änså är det inte
<Coffe> lol fick just en warpdrive skickad till mig .. med amelia  å bamsefar  i .. haha
<mewmin> jag har första citatet på warpdrive
<mewmin> det ni maddafakkas
<bamsefar> Coffe: Ojdå
<mewmin> första citatet som skickades in blev inte godkänt
<mewmin> så det står nr 2
<mewmin> men det är 1
<mewmin> http://warpdrive.se/2
<mewmin> :>
<kodein> *noterat*
<mewmin> alltid lika uppkäftig
<kodein> ???
<kodein> förklara
<mewmin> behövs inte, tycker jag
<kodein> nähä
<kodein> då är det kanske inte så värt att du öht uttalar dig
<einand> jag tycker warpdrive är på tok för snåla med sina godkännanden
<mewmin> nä men det känns bara som att varje gång man skriver i den här kanalen får man en spydig kommentar av kodein
<mewmin> hänt flera ggr
<kodein> jag ber om ursäkt om du upplever det så. det är inte alls min mening att vara "uppkäftig".
<kodein> min mening är att vara "nedlåtande".
<haaga> mewmin: varför bodde du med en godisapparat?
<mewmin> tuff bakom skärmen
<mewmin> haaga: internat på folkhögskola
<haaga> aha..
<haaga> iofs, jag skulle inte ha något emot att ha en godisautomat hemma
<mewmin> gick upp 10 kg på bara delicatobollar
<mewmin> länsade den där jävla maskinen
<einand> negerbollar
<haaga> haha :D delicato måste ju ha visat fina siffror under den tiden
<mewmin> jag säger bara neger i vissa sällskap
<kodein> det är ingen större skillnad på min internetpersona och min afkpersona, dock
<mewmin> okej, jag är lite mer vulgär och vild på internet
<einand> jag är snällare på nätet
<coobra> ja dödar inte online iaf..
<haaga> väntar på att någon ska flika in med "jag är en flicka på nätet"
<mewmin> futta på nätet
<mewmin> coobra: men irl?
<mewmin> coobra: jag har utfört ett mordförsök irl.
<mewmin> sen har jag kill:at Markslap en gång online
<einand> jag med
<haaga> ni är rätt läskiga
<mewmin> sånt som händer
<haaga> ett mordförsök?
<einand> två faktiskt
<mewmin> ja, jag anser att det inte riktigt var mitt fel
<einand> helt kallsinnigt, eftersom jag var vid mina sinnens fulla bruk
<mewmin> hade förmodligen hamnat på rättpsyk om någon av de 20 personerna som bevittnade mordförsöket ringt snuten
<haaga> "hoppsan, nu råkade jag ju nästan mörda dig!"
<mewmin> tur man har förstående och schyssta polare
<mewmin> einand: vad gjorde du då?
<einand> mewmin: kan jag hyra dom
<kodein> de flesta jag pratar med på ircernet brukar jag träffa afk med, så...
<einand> en gång sköt jag mot en person, en annan så kasta jag kniv
<mewmin> det får man ju förstå
<mewmin> fanns säkert en godtycklig anledning bakom det
<einand> skottet försvann, kniven träffa en oskyldig flicka i örat
<einand> så blev lite polis m.m.
<Markslap> mewmin: Haha
<Markslap> mewmin: Det var väl för att testa?
<mewmin> Markslap: ja, ville se hur det såg ut
<Markslap> SÃ¥ var det ja.
<mewmin> Markslap: eller egentligen satt jag och var lustig med lordleif och ba "nä nu tar jag och kill:ar mitt ex på irc 4 the lulz"
<Markslap> :D
<mewmin> iom att du tog bort mitt autoop
<mewmin> ungefär en halv minut efter att jag gjort slut med dig
<Markslap> wat
<mewmin> ja
<Markslap> Var?
<mewmin> v-kanalen
<Markslap> VI har inget auto-op.
<Markslap> :S
<Markslap> Jag sitter och oppar manuellt.
<mewmin> jag pingade som vanligt ut och när jag joinade igen så opade du inte mig utan kukärr gjorde det
<mewmin> jaså
<mewmin> trodde du hade nåt script
<Markslap> Jag har bind:at ctrl-F till /op *
<Markslap> Näe
<mewmin> smutt
<Markslap> Rätt smidigt.
<mewmin> jag använder friends_peder.pl
<Markslap> :)
<Dynamit> tackar vet jag Nickchan och chanserv tjänster
<Markslap> Dynamit: EFNet.
<Dynamit> så slipper man göra saker manuellt
<Dynamit> vet det suger att inte freenode har det
<mewmin> friends_peder tar bort mycket av det manuella
<mewmin> bara lägga till folk
<Markslap> Dynamit: Freenode har det.
<Markslap> mewmin: najs
<mewmin> (11:34:03) --- Friends: /ADDFRIEND [-mask full|normal|host|domain] [-flags <[o][v][c]>] <nick|mask> [<channel> [<chatnet>]]]
<Dynamit> Då har dem lagt till det för ett litet tag sedan
<mewmin> så
<Markslap> mewmin: Men om jag hade reagerat så så hade jag väl knappast bjudit in dig i kanalen igen? :>
<mewmin> Markslap: det var ju senare
<mewmin> Markslap: men klart, finns väl inget agg oss emellan
<Markslap> nä
<Markslap> Inte vad jag tycker iaf.
<mewmin> vadfan. 1 liter kaffe tog slut och nu vill jag ha mer
<mewmin> Markslap: :)
<Markslap> Tack för tipset om friends_peeder. :)
<Markslap> Men jag tycker att det är skönt att vi kan vara vänner.
<mewmin> absolut
<Dynamit> bättre med nickserv så man är säker på att allting blir rätt
<mewmin> och jag tycker det är skönt att myranpyran tycker om mig också
<Markslap> Jappp
<Markslap> Japp*
<mewmin> blir så mycket enklare då iom att vi har en gemensam vän
<Markslap> Du är mitt enda ex hon tycker om. :)
<Markslap> Precis
<mewmin> och oundvikligen kommer att träffa varandra
<Dynamit> för man som anv. måste identifiera sig
<Markslap> Precis
<mewmin> Dynamit: ja men sånt existerar inte på efnet
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Dynamit: Och Freenode har NickServ och ChanServ.
<Dynamit> vet
<mewmin> Dynamit: däremot finns chanfix så
<mewmin> det är rätt lungan
<Dynamit> nickserv har kommit till freenode för litet tag sedan för det fanns inte förut
<Markslap> Dynamit: 11:33:46 AM < Dynamit> vet det suger att inte freenode har det
<Markslap> Ett litet tag sen? :S
<Markslap> Har la funnits bra länge.
<Dynamit> inte för typ 3 månader sedan i alla fall
<Dynamit> för då svarade fn inte den på /msg nickserv help
<Markslap> Haha, det har funnits längre än 3 månader.
<haaga> fyfan vad livet är segti kista. :/
<haaga> segt i*
<Dynamit> den svarade fn inte när jag skickade anropen
<amelia> Coffe: omg, vad var det?
<mewmin> haaga: segt i vällingby också.
<haaga> snyggt att föreningen kris har fått 600k i bidrag och att ordföranden kör en audi q7 med ett grundpris på 515k
<mewmin> haaga: jag bodde i husby förut. kista är rätt trevligt även om gallerian ständigt är för varm och har för mycket folk i sig
<haaga> mewmin: jag jobbar bara här ute (för tillfället). Att käka lunch i gallerian är en upplevelse för sig
<mewmin> haaga: okej :) ja, lunchrusningen där är inte att leka med
<haaga> hela kista verkar ju vilja äta lunch där. man spenderar typ 40% av lunchen att leta bord och då får man sitta bredvid en fyrbarnsfamilj med adhd
<mewmin> haha
<mewmin> finns ju så många företag där
<mewmin> sveriges svar på silicon valley kallas det väl
<haaga> jepp, något sånt
<haaga> tele2, ibm, microsoft, ericsson är väl de största här ute
<mewmin> jopp
<mewmin> har du sett det nybyggda tornet när solen ligger på, haaga?
<mewmin> jag tyckte först att fasaden var rätt ful när jag åkte förbi med buss
<haaga> jepp, ser ruskigt coolt ut
<mewmin> sen fattade jag grejen med den
<haaga> igår satt någon stackars arbetare och fixade med något fönster nästan längst upp. kan tänka mig roligare jobb
<haaga> jag har en sån sjuk svindel att allt över 2 meter känns
<haaga> men jag är även lättimpad, så när jag sitter i bilen på väg från jobbet och ser den där så tänker jag bara "ooh, shiny!"
<mewmin> hehe
<mewmin> det är väl ett hotell va?
<haaga> ja, är väl scandic som äger den om jag inte minns fel
<Markslap> Scandic som bedriver verksamheten väl?
<Markslap> Men det är väl Vasakronan säkert.
<Markslap> Men som mewmin sa, det är skitfult på nära håll, men är snyggt i solnedgången.
<haaga> någon som har fått någon julkänsla än?
<haaga> jag har svårt att greppa att detta är november
<haaga> jag minns när man var liten, tyckte man fick gräva sig till skolan redan i oktober typ
<mewmin> jag tänkte ta en av mina närmsta vänner och resa till typ tjeckien eller nåt annat billigt land
<mewmin> firar inte jul
<haaga> bra val
<haaga> undra om det finns något förhållande emellan jultider och prozacförsäljning
<larsemil> ni vet i filmer där man har en svärmor som hatar en över allt annat?
<larsemil> thats me.
<larsemil> henne ska jag fira jul med
<haaga> haha :D
<haaga> jag kommer att fira i tre omgångar
<larsemil> alltså det är inget skämt. en gång fick jag gå ut ur rummet för hon såg ut som att hon skulle tackla omkull mig
<haaga> hahaha! :D
<coobra> kuntakinte
<HakanS> Ni vet om att det finns en kanal #ubuntu-se-offtopic va?
<haaga> join #ubuntu-se-offtopic
<haaga> oops
<coobra> moste allt vara spikrakt  ?
<Coffe> andol,  :)
<larsemil> HakanS: du är ett sånt troll
<coobra> Troll !!1
<HakanS> larsemil: Jaha?
<larsemil> HakanS: du kommer alltid in och gnäller på oss när det för en gångs skull är någon som pratar i kanalen
<andol> Coffe: va?
<HakanS> larsemil: Jag vill bara att kanalen används till det den är avsedd för: Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska. Samt FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet.
<HakanS> larsemil: Det är inget självändamål att alltid ha några som pratar i kanalen.
<larsemil> Nej men det kan vara väldigt trevligt
<HakanS> Inte för de som vill diskutera något LoCo-relaterat, vill erbjuda hjälp eller behöver hjälp. Då drunknar dessa i en massa off-topic inlägg.
<phnom> Det är ju inte så att folk kommer in och frågar om hjälp och inte får något pga offtopic-snack.
<gusnan> phnom, Det kan vara så att det är folk som kommer in och _inte_ frågar om hjälp pga OT-snack.
<phnom> Isåfall är det ju oftare någon alternativbegåvad människa som kommer med en väldigt dryg kommentar så att de skräms bort istället.
<haaga> då passar jag på att ställa en ubunturelaterad fråga: Har Ubuntu blivit segare sedan Unity kom som standard? Har en laptop med ATI-grafik och jag upplever >= 11.04 segare. Är detta Unityrelaterat eller ATI-relaterat?
<HakanS> phnom: Om det blir för mycket offtopic-snack så är det svårare att hitta att någon ställt en fråga. Om jag går in och läser inlägg en gång i timman så är det väldigt jobbigt att läsa igenom 150 OT-inlägg för att se om någon har skrivit något relevant.
<phnom> HakanS: Ah, så problemet är egentligen att 1. Du kollar chatten för lite. 2. Du litar inte på att någon som faktiskt kollar chatten oftare hjälper folk som frågar om saker.
<einand> HakanS: om du bara kollar en gång i timmen så har personen troligtvis tröttnat ändå
<einand> jag skulle vilja säga OT ökar tillgänligheten och frågefrekvensen
<einand> eftersom det alltid är någon här
<einand> haaga: det beror troligtvis på unity, eftersom det inte har lika skönt hwacc som compiz
<haaga> einand: :(
<phnom> unity är väl en compiz-plugin i princip?
<phnom> Det är ju inte som gnome-shell som övergav compiz för mutter.
<einand> jag kan dra en parallel till linux.se kanalen, den total dog pga att folk inte fick snacka ot
<phnom> DET har fantastiska porblem med hwacc
<einand> och nu är det mest en idle tävling där
<phnom> s/porblem/problem/
<HakanS> einand: Man får se till vad syftet med kanalen är. Det är att diskutera Ubuntu. Att man sedan har ett eller annat OT-inlägg är inte hela världen. Men när 90% är OT, då är det inte bra.
<HakanS> einand: Man kan ju vara vara närvarande i kanalen utan att för den skull skriva OT-inlägg.
<amelia> man behöver ju inte alltid ägna sig åt support, men man kan ju försöka hålla sig on topic vilket inkluderar väldigt mycket, men gemensamt för allt är att det är relaterat till datorer, locot och liknande.
<einand> personligen tycker jag att det är oftast godstämming här inne
<einand> men när folk börjar gnälla flyr dom
<einand> och sedan sitter dom i #ubuntu-se-offtopic och gnäller i timmar hur elaka alla är här inne
<amelia> sen har vi inte för vana att skälla på folk som har en social konversation där ordväxlingar som t.ex. vanliga artighetsfraser eller hur det går för någon på jobbet, i skolan, men barnet o.s.v.
<einand> bästa är ju bara att ignoera ot snack, då dör det av sig själv
<einand> nu har jag inte kollat vilken diskution som ledde till denna diskutionen
<amelia> einand: du har själv visat upp ett tydligt exempel idag på vad som INTE är ok... tyvärr var jag inte här och kunde "gnälla" på dig just då. :(
<einand> och jag sagt flera gånger, om någon stör här, skicka bara in dom i #ubuntu-se-offtopic och låt dom fortsätta diskutionen där
<einand> amelia: när då?
<amelia> einand: det gör vi så gott vi kan... tyvärr hjälper det föga. :(
<amelia> einand: samma personer som vi försöka skicka till -offtopic kommer tillbaka med sitt offtopic-snack gång på gång. :(
<einand> vad är det jag snackat om här som inte vart ok?
<einand> alltså jag ber om ursäkt isf, jag vill bara veta så jag kan lära mig av det
<einand> du kan gärna skriva i pm, så slipper det bli en ny diskution här
<amelia> einand: ungefär 11:28 - 11:31
<einand> kollar
<einand> amelia: shit, ber otroligt mycket om ursäkt för det, var samma personer jag chattar med i offtopic
<einand> så jag gjorde fel
<einand> *känner sig bjortgjord*
<einand> måste gå nu iaf, har ett möte
<Coffe>  Test
<amelia> Coffe: mööp
<Coffe> haha gjorde lite fel
<peyam> Hej
<whomee> fisknacke vad trött man kan va
<peyam> Tänkte göra ett program man kan titta på tv med online. HAr aldrigjobbat med VB men det verkar lätt. men några problem finns
<peyam> Jag vill inte ha windows media player
<peyam> vill att vlc ska läsa filerna
<peyam> 2) hur kan jag påverka buffering hastigheten?
<peyam> och några förslag på hur ni vill ett sådant program ska se ut?
<peyam> och motivet är : mina föräldrar är ibland på besök och de vill se på hemlandstv
<peyam> och jag har ingen satelit. gå in på olika hemsidor och leta rätt på tv kanalertar tid och uttråkande
<HakanS> peyam: Ett windows-program?
<peyam> Ja. helst för jag ska skicka det til resten av min familj som inte använder Linux
<gusnan> peyam, VB?
<peyam> men går det bra så fixar jag en linux version också
<peyam> gusnan: Visual basic
<HakanS> peyam: Då kanske du inte ska fråga om råd i en Ubuntu-kanal.
<peyam> Det finns säkert kunniga här. dessutom frågor om hur ni vill ett sådant program ska se kan ni ju besvara
<peyam> det e ju frågan om åsikt
<whomee> peyam: minimalistiskt
<whomee> peyam: endast en ram runt bilden och allt styrs genom snabbknappar
<peyam> Jag tänkte en tulldown meny med alla program sen att man ska själv kunna lägga till sina tv stationer också
<peyam> en knapp för byta kanal fram och tillbaka. knappar för höja volym.
<whomee> peyam: tror det passar bättre i #ubuntu-se-offtopic
<whomee> finns folk där med härifrån
<whomee> eftersom det inte riktigt är linux i den bemärkelsen kanske
<peyam> orkar inte
<peyam> kör irssi vill se den här kanalen också
<gusnan> varför inte fråga i nån microsoft-relaterad kanal? Jag kan garantera att det är fler som sysslar med VB där.
<whomee> peyam: du kan ju vara i flera kanaler med irssi? :)
<peyam> gusnan:  det är frågan om hur man vill ett sådan program ska se ut. det ahr inte med MS o göra. skulle ha ställt samma fråga om jag hade gjort det i linux
<peyam> whomee: Kan man? Har ej provat
<whomee> peyam: bara joina på sedan byta kanal med esc+1-2-3-4-5....
<peyam> just det
<peyam> tack :)
<peyam> hur tar jag bort kanalen då?
<whomee> ./part när du står i kanalen te.x
<peyam> tack fast utan punkten i början
<whomee> exakt
<peyam> vad skjler analoga signaler från digitala
<peyam> en analog kabel
<peyam> en digital kabel.
<peyam> har svårt o begripa det med 0 och 1. vad gör den analoga?
<haaga> analoga signaler är signaler som kan variera i tid och amplitud medans digitala skickar med 1 och 0.
<Markslap> whomee: eller annan meta-knapp, såsom Alt
<Markslap> :)
<whomee> Markslap: ja ja nu ska vi inte vara elite!
<whomee> :)
<Markslap> :D
<Markslap> Jag har lite ont i min tumme.
<Markslap> Alt-tummen.
<Markslap> :D
<Markslap> Power-IRCar konstant.
<antii> Markslap: Tjena.
<antii> Markslap: Träna på esc-fingret istället, funkar ju med.
<whomee> "The fastest irc-channel-changer-competition"
<Markslap> antii: Sitter ju jobbigare till.
<antii> Markslap: :P
 * nikihr kastar en kopp kaffe i ansiktet på antii 
<antii> Nafallo: ty
<antii> niklaswe: ty
<antii> niklaswe: ty
<antii> oj
<antii> :D
<antii> nikihr: ty
<Markslap> Brukar hinna byta till en annan kanal och sedan tillbaka till den första utan att ens se skärmen blinka till.
<nikihr> hahaha, tänkte att du behövde det :)
<antii> Markslap: har du så brottom?
<Markslap> Nja, mest att jag vill få bort Act-skiten.
<nikihr> Markslap: tvångstankar?
<nikihr> :D
<Markslap> näe
<Markslap> antii: Men det dryga med esc är att man måste trycka en gång för varje byte.
<Markslap> Alt kan man bara hålla in.
<nikihr> antii: tips på bra pizzeria i hägersten?
<antii> nikihr: nej
<antii> nikihr: bara i fruängen
<nikihr> haha karlavagnen?
<nikihr> usch
<antii> nikihr: nej.. lugano pizzeria
<antii> testa :)
<antii> nikihr: http://pizzerialugano.se/
<nikihr> ahh den
<nikihr> precis vid wärdshuset?
<nikihr> långbro
<antii> mja
<antii> om du kommer ut från tunnelbanan så går du vänster
<antii> typ 500m
<antii> lite mindre kanske
<nikihr> Ja, det ligger väl vid långbro?
<antii> kanske :P
<nikihr> fast på andra sidan gatan
<antii> har ingen aning =)
<nikihr> hahaha pucko
<nikihr> kan du inte dina områden? :P
<antii> bor ju inte där så hur fan ska jag veta
<antii> D:
<antii> nikihr: älvsjö är ju pundigt :P
<nikihr> antii: haha fruängen börjar bli trasight det med :)
<antii> fruängen mena ja
<antii> 0_0
<nikihr> antii: vafan, bor du i fruängen?
<nikihr> varför har du sagt hägersten hela tiden :P
<antii> nikihr: nej.
<antii> nikihr: jag käkar pizza där.
<nikihr> men hahahaha
<nikihr> åker du till frunken för en pizza? :P
<antii> ja
<antii> bil fw
<antii> ftw
<nikihr> ah iofs
<nikihr> testa rilles
<nikihr> i hägersten
<nikihr> feta pizzor alltså
<antii> haha
<antii> lugano har fetaste
<antii> som i STORA och goda
<nikihr> nej
<nikihr> usch
<nikihr> antii: http://rillespizzeria.se
<nikihr> där har vi pizzor
<nikihr> käka där en gång, och du kommer aldrig åka till lugano :P
<nikihr> :)
<whomee> saknar hemstaden med tunna bottnar och 50cm pizzor
<whomee> sånt finns fan inte i malmö
<whomee> aj fasen, trodde jag var i offtopic än, sorry
<phnom> whomee: Var är offtopic-polisen när man behöver honom?
<whomee> phnom: pfft
<einand> Hur är det, om jag vill att vissa script skall köras när jag stoppa in en usb enhet, är det udev regler jag skall bråka med då, eller finns det något mer sofistikerat?
<Barre> einand: det går utmärkt att använda sig av udev-regler
<einand> jag tänkte ge mig på en regel att när jag stoppa in usb-modemet så kopplar den ner allt annat, och ansluter mot internet automatiskt den vägen
<Barre> skulle fungera, ta reda med udevinfo vilka subsystem/kernel/driver parametrar som är lämpliga att trigga scriptet på bara
* amelia changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska. Samt FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet. (UTF-8) | Pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntu-se.org | Philip5s repo: https://launchpad.net/~philip5 | LoCo-möte 9/11 kl 20:30 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Möte/
<lag^> någon som har koll på chrootad bind?
<HeMan> einand: jag hade en sån regel och då var det problem med Tele2s 3G-anslutning som inte gav ut rätt DNS om den drog upp kopplet för fort efter det att modemet blev strömsatt
<einand> HeMan: ok
<HeMan> einand: vet inte om dom gjort något åt det dock
<einand> ok
<derfian> lag^: chrootad bind är väl inte så ovanligt eller konstigt, har du problem?
<lag^> derfian: Vi håller på med en labb.. och vi är lite virriga
<lag^> vi håller på att fixa DSN med BIND.. och så ska vi ha det chrootat
<lag^> DNS
<lag^> *
<lilleman72> ngn som kan ge mig info hur jag delar ut en skrivare i nätverket?
<Philip5> Squarism: de saknar dig på alla CoH-serverarna
<coobra> CoH ?
<Philip5> company of heroes
<coobra> ere bra eller
<Philip5> asbäst
<Philip5> funkar klockrent i wine
<coobra> så bra ?
<Philip5> har något år på nacken men är klart kul om man gillar realtidsstrategi i andravärldskrigsmiljö
<coobra> kostar ?
<Philip5> tror man kan köpa grundspelet med 2 expansioner för 149-199 kr
<Philip5> 99 för grundspelet
<coobra> k
<coobra> :/
<Philip5> klart skoj
<coobra> pang pang spel  ?
<Philip5> nja, man ger order till trupper som flyttar runt i realtid
<Squarism> Philip5, jag är semi tillbaka sen i helgen
<Squarism> Philip5, såg att du spelat lite oxo?!
<Philip5> Squarism: coobra har inte förstått tjusningen med CoH
<Squarism> stackars!
<Squarism> ja, spelet är i en klass för sig - i min bok iafl
<Philip5> och hållit över tid
<Squarism> ja, de har fan varit ute länge nu
<Squarism> 2005?
<Philip5> typ
<larsemil> nu har jag lugnat ner mig lite igen. :O
 * Barre sitter och väntar på att RMS skall börja tala... delhage är du här?
<coobra> HeMan: wb
<Philip5> HeMan aka. mr ipv6
<Barre> HeMan: är du här?
<coobra> Barre: det ser du ju :D
<Barre> coobra: nej jag ser honom inte... det är lixom 1200-1300 pers här jue
<coobra> ööö
<coobra> :p
<coobra> Barre: vad har du ätit/rökt :D
<Barre> coobra: ahh... jag sitter på sthlms universitet i stora aulan och väntar på att stallman skall prata, jag vet att delhage och heman oxå är här (rent fysiskt alltså) och tänkte passa på att säga hej
<coobra> fack
<coobra> :(
<coobra> ville ja se
<coobra> missar det asså :(
<Barre> har är lika skäggig som vanligt...
<coobra> hehe
<coobra> :D
<coobra> han byter inte stil :p
<coobra> Barre: fan
<coobra> Barre: ge en raport om vad han sa  då :D
<Barre> mäktigt... 1200 pers pratar i aulan, RMS ställer sig upp och promotar sin bok (utan mic) och hela salen tystnar...
<Barre> *sekt?*
<antii> sluta irca o lyssna istället
<AlNiT> installera en mp3spelare o kubuntu men det kommer inget ljud, ljudet funkar för de låter när man stänger av os:et, och högtalaren nere i högra hörnet är uppskruvad me, vad kan ha hänt?
<Barre> antii: skit ner dig ;P
<swecarp> hej hakans
<HakanS> swecarp: Hej.
<swecarp> finns det någon bra guide för att sätta upp wb server och vanlig server är helt ny böjare när det gäller linux
<coobra> wb ?
<swecarp> web sorry
<coobra> werry bad server :D
<swecarp> lol coobra
<coobra> swecarp: googla  LAMPserver
<knarF_se> coobra: http://nodejs.org/ är enklare, och http://no.de/ är gratis servrar med ssh- och root-access :D
<larsemil> knarF_se: nodejs är ju inte riktigt en stabil webbserver. inte det som det är byggt för
<HakanS> Philip5: Har provat att videostabiliseringen i mlt. Fungerar utmärkt. Men jag ska läsa på mer hur man kan sätta olika parametrar.
<Philip5> HakanS: najs. vilken av parametrarna körde du med? 1an eller 2an?
<Philip5> HakanS: tog det lång tid att köra det på klippet?
<HakanS> Philip5: Jag använde videostab2.
<Philip5> den skulle ju vara bättre men långsammare. är det riktigt långsamt eller?
<HakanS> Ett 22 sekunder långt klipp i dv-format (76 MByte) tog 26+24 sekunder.
<Philip5> HakanS: det var ju inte farligt
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=20321
<maxjezy> renderade med gpu så kom det där och blender krasha
<maxjezy> wtf
<HakanS> Philip5: Nu är bara frågan hur man ställer in alla parametrar. Jag hittar ingen bra dokumentation.
<Philip5> inte jag heller och det verkar dåligt med sådan också. funktionen är sprillans ny i mlt 0.7.6
<HakanS> Philip5: Det jag hittat är http://public.hronopik.de/vid.stab/features.php?lang=en
<Philip5> fast frågan är ju om de bara plockat parametrarna rakt av
<HakanS> Philip5: Det verkar som att det är samma parametrar.
<Philip5> HakanS: najs i så fall
<AlNiT> argh installerat både truecrypt och gdecrypt men när jag startar nått av de blir de ett fönster i panelen sen laddar de lite sne stängs de av, provat starta om efter isntallen me
<Philip5> AlNiT: testa att starta programmet från terminalen istället så ser du vad du får för felmeddelanden
<AlNiT> okay, bara lista ur hur man gör de då :|
<HakanS> Philip5: Håller på att ladda upp ett testklipp till youtube.
<Philip5> HakanS: coolt
<Philip5> HakanS: du kanske blir vassast på nätet vad gäller den där grejen ;)
<Philip5> AlNiT: du startar en terminal och skriver truecrypt
<HakanS> Philip5: Vem vet ;)
<Philip5> om du inte installerat det på annat sätt så du måste starta det från mapp
<Philip5> HakanS: är det användbart då?
<HakanS> Philip5: Ja då.
<Philip5> om man filmat med systemkamera eller mobil och får rolling shutter effects på inspelningen så brukar sånt förstärkas med stabiliseringsprogram och allt blir som gummi
<Philip5> najs
<HakanS> Philip5: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRXNTYE0zBA
<HakanS> Philip5: Före respektive efter stabilisering.
<peyam> Wazap
<knarF_se> Not much :D
<knarF_se> o/
<Philip5> HakanS: blev inte så stor skillnad om än kanske lite
<peyam> hej
<peyam> va gör alla
<mewmin> läser om fittans vardag
<mewmin> vet inte om jag vågar länka
<peyam> Nej
<mewmin> men du kan googla på just de orden
<peyam> vil inte läsa
<mewmin> för nyfikna
<peyam> tilfredställde mig precis
<mewmin> jaha
<peyam> japp
<mewmin> jag är så medicinerad att det tar mig minst 45 min
<mewmin> så jag låter oftast bli
<mewmin> händerna på täcket, minsann
<peyam> Jag får lite ångest efteråt
<peyam> käns bättre när jag duschar och ber
<mewmin> ah, förstår
<Azee> realubot
<mewmin> jag slipper ju ångesten som tur är, iom att jag lever som frigid
<peyam> hmm
<peyam> så omanligt med ångest
<peyam> e det inte d
<Azee> kan någon den där hemsidan då man trycker vilken laptop man har o sen säger den typ hur mycket fps man har på det spelet
<Azee> jag menargrafikkort
<peyam> vet ej
<peyam> kan du googla det tror du
<Azee> förökte
<Azee> försökte*
<peyam> :P
<Azee> men jag vet att realubot visa mig den
<peyam> hmm
<realubot> Azee: Ja?
<Azee> den säger allt om grafikkortet och längst ner står det dom senaste spelen och hur mycke fps man skulle ha om man körde dom på vissa settings
<Azee> ohh han e tillbx
<Azee> realubot vad hette hemsidan?
<realubot> Azee: Vilken hemsida?
<mewmin> peyam: ja. mycket omanligt. det är som att vara gylfbärare utan stake (fitthona)
<Azee> den man såg fps på spel beroende på vilket grafikkort man hade
<realubot> Azee: http://www.notebookcheck.net/
<Azee> du vet?
<Azee> den ja!
<Azee> tack som fan!
<Azee> realubot
<Azee> jag kan inte få fram info om Intel GMA 4500M
<itmannen> Vad i fridens dagar blir det för fel på en bildlänkning på en sida. Borde funka
<itmannen> bilderna ligger i en mapp som heter images. Men det verkar inte stämma i index.html
<knarF_se> realubot: De va som fan, det var inte lite info dem hade om varje latpot
<knarF_se> Saknas bara en funktion där man kan säga “Jag behöver bra batteritid” eller “En riktig krämare i grafikväg” :D
<knarF_se> Ignorera mitt senaste meddelande :P
<realubot> knarF_se: Mm.
<realubot> knarF_se: Den sajten är ganska känd.
<knarF_se> Eller ignorera det inte: “Notebookcheck Error (503 Service Unavailable)”
<itmannen> src="images/pic_2.jpg men det funkar inte. Förslag ?
<realubot> ./images/pic_2.jpg
<realubot> ./ för relativ sökväg.
<itmannen> Har provat
<knarF_se> realubot: Min aestetiska sida kräks lite när jag ser den sidan :(
<realubot> Skriv hela sökvägen då?
<realubot> knarF_se: För att?
<itmannen> När jag öppnar index direkt från den lokala mappen så funkar allt
<knarF_se> realubot: Jag tycker inte att den sidan var snygg nånstans, å så var den rätt så seg :-/
<itmannen> Så det är helt klart något med sökvägen
<knarF_se> itmannen: pröva <img alr="Min bild" src="http://full.url.till/images/pic_2.jpg" />
<itmannen> Jag ska testa och lägga bilderna direkt i root
<knarF_se> Funkar det inte då, så ligger inte bilden där. Ja testa de
<itmannen> knarF_se,  Nja knappast alr
<itmannen> För övrigt så har jag provat det också
<itmannen> Du menar alt förmodar jag
<knarF_se> itmannen: Rigth, those darn tpyos :P
<knarF_se> Om man tänker på det, så är det vääldigt stört med hur långt JavaScript har kommit på kort tid...
<knarF_se> Hittade innan idag en Window Manager i JavaScript: https://github.com/mixu/nwm
<knarF_se> Och jag vet sen tidigare att folk har redan skrivit emulatorer för 8bit-datorer !
<knarF_se> Tamefan, till och med en PC-emulator som kör Linux i JavaScript: http://bellard.org/jslinux/
<knarF_se> Nu skall jag gå och smälla av nånstans :P
<itmannen> Japp. när jag la bilder direkt under root så funkar det
<itmannen> Men det brukar jag inte behöva göra. Mysko
<itmannen> Jag får väl grotta vidare när jag inte har grus i ögonen
<peyam> 8 bit datorer?
<peyam> vad e det för datorer vi pratar om?
<itmannen> Till att börja med så ska jag säkra källkoden
<realubot> itmannen: Det kanske har med rättigheterna på images-katalogen?
<itmannen> realubot,   Nej det är dom rätta
<realubot> itmannen: Ok.
<itmannen> Det var det första jag kollade
<itmannen> Jag har tillverkat en hel hög hemsidor. men aldrig stött på detta problem.
<realubot> itmannen: Är du säker på att filnamnet är rätt då? pic_2.jpg
<realubot> Det kanske är pic_2.JPG?
<peyam> ja
<peyam> ska ra
<itmannen> realubot,  Nej då filerna heter som dom ska göra
<realubot> itmannen: Hur ser hela koden ut?
<realubot> Alltså hela readen?
<realubot> Du måste väl ha antingen hela sökvägen eller ./images?
<realubot> GÃ¥r det verkligen med /images/pic_2.jpg?
<itmannen> Nej men nu när jag flyttat dom till root så funkar det
<itmannen> Och ställt om i CSS  och index så klart
<itmannen> <img style="width: 103px; height: 79px;" src="pic_1.jpg" alt="Pic 1" class="left" />
<realubot> Det ska ju inte behövas men men...
<realubot> Jag misstänker att det är fel ägare eller rättigheter på katalogen...
<itmannen> Jag är ägare med fullständiga rättigheter på mappen. Så där är inte problemt
<realubot> itmannen: Det är nog något fel med sökvägen då.
<itmannen> Men spela roll. Det är inte så många bilder det handlar om. Så dom får ligga i root
<itmannen> realubot,  Jo jag instämmer
<realubot> Ja ja.
<itmannen> Men det är lite irriterande ändå
<realubot> Men ligger verkligen images direkt under root då?
<realubot> Den brukar ju ligga i typ /var/www/?
<realubot> När man använder Apache i.a.f.
<itmannen> realubot,  Det är det jag menar. i root av www
<itmannen> Inte root i systemet
<itmannen> Men namnen är ganska lika :)
<realubot> itmannen: Mm.
<realubot> Ligger index.html direkt i /var/www/ då?
<realubot> Eller i en underkatalog?
<itmannen> realubot, Självklart så ligger index där :)
<gusnan> itmannen, vad har du för rättigheter på bilden?
<itmannen> realubot,  Du vet så klart inte. Men har säkert gjort 100 hemsidor. Så det grundläggande kan jag ganska bra
<realubot> itmannen: Ja ja.
<realubot> itmannen: Det skadar inte att kontrollera det mest självklara.
<itmannen> realubot,  :)
<itmannen> realubot,  Och det tror du inte jag har gjort ? Det första är ju att felsöka och prova dom mest befängda alternativen
<realubot> itmannen: Ja ja. Take it easy.
<AlNiT> vart ställer jag om så alla kataloger/filer visas som lista i ALLA kataloger.. man kan ju trycka manuellt på detaljvisningsläge, men man måste ju kunna ställa om så det blir så allt visas i lista utan och behöva trycka så på alla kataloger man är i
<itmannen> realubot,  Nu förstår jag inte ? Jag är lugn som en filbunke :D
<itmannen> realubot,  Kommer du åt källkoden här ? http://www.willisleaks.info/
<delhage> Barre: jag var där, prickade av folk men du smet väl förbi...
<Philip5> delhage: så Barre fick aldrig se dig?! därför han har gråtit här hela kvällen
<itmannen> Philip5,  en man gråter aldrig. Det borde du väl veta  :)
<Philip5> Barre är ingen vanlig man
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<itmannen> Philip5,  Nä tydligen inte :D
<delhage> Philip5: antagligen
<itmannen> Är det någon vänlig människa som kan säga mig om ni kan se källkoden här http://www.willisleaks.info/
<realubot> itmannen: Vad ska du med den källkoden till?
<realubot> Äh, jag babblar.
<itmannen> realubot,  :) Jag har den. För det är en av mina egna sidor som jag startat upp
<realubot> itmannen: Är det din sida?
<itmannen> realubot,  En av mina sidor. ja
<realubot> itmannen: Jaha. Jag hittar ingen länk till källkoden.
<realubot> itmannen: Länkarna går ju till konstiga saker?
<realubot> Contact leder till en sida med templates?
<itmannen> realubot,  Japp. jag har inte gjort den iordning ännu. bara säkrat källkoden först
<itmannen> realubot,  Men nog vet du hur man kollar källkoden ?
<Philip5> x_link: woohooo!
<itmannen> Högerklicka och välj "Visa källkod" Dvs om det går :)
<realubot> itmannen: Jag vet hur man kollar koden i sidan ja men inte var du har hittat källkoden till publiceringssytemet.
<itmannen> realubot,  Men min fråga var om du kan se källkoden. Kan det du det via högerklicka?
<realubot> Ja ja.
<realubot> Det är klart. :D
<itmannen> realubot,  Ok. SÃ¥ du kan se det mao
<realubot> Du tänker på bildlänken?
<realubot> Vill du se raden som innehåller src?
<itmannen> realubot,  Ok
<speedxcore> Tips på litet smidigt bildvisningsprogram till gnome, liknande gamla acdsee till win. Någon som vet?
<realubot> speedxcore: feh
<itmannen> Sök i programcentralen. Det finns en hel hög
<realubot> itmannen: <frame src="http://81.8.180.71" frameborder="0" />
<itmannen> realubot, Hm fariken också
<realubot> itmannen: SÃ¥ ser raden med src ut i koden.
<realubot> itmannen: I en annan frame har du: <img src="pic_3.jpg" alt="Pic 3" class="left" height="79" width="103" />
<itmannen> DÃ¥ kan jag inte ha sidan hemma mao :(
<itmannen> Ja ja . Lugn och fin nu :)
<speedxcore> realubot: haha feh var ju helt brutalt =)  Tackar så hjärtligast
<itmannen> realubot, Hur gjorde du för att kunna se den ?
<AlNiT> vad finns de för grafiskt program för och packa upp .rar?
<peyam> hej
<Azee> tja äre nån här?
<Azee> är det någon som är bekant med över klocking här?
<peyam> ja
<Azee> super
<peyam> nej det e inte jag
<Azee> fan.
<Azee> har du hört/sett någon göra det?
<knarF_se> itmannen: //Disable right click script
<knarF_se> itmannen: var message="Sorry, right-click has been disabled";
<knarF_se> itmannen: ....
<knarF_se> itmannen: såååå himla 1996...
<knarF_se> (Och LunarStorm-stil)
<Azee> ingen som kan här?
<itmannen> Hm
<peyam> vad e klocking
<Azee> O.o
<Azee> bättrar CPU'n
<Azee> med risk att den dör
<peyam> vilken förbättring
<Azee> snabbare
<peyam> tkr du ska forska inom kvantmekanik
<peyam> och bygga riktigt snabba cpu
<Azee> truddelutt
<itmannen> knarF_se,  Jag började med nätet 1995. Så det beror väl på det kanske
<peyam> itmannen:  det var fan länge sen
<peyam> 95
<peyam> jag var bara 6 år
<Azee> 95 bästa året
<itmannen> peyam,  :D
<knarF_se> peyam: Kvantfysik är ett riktigt spännande ämne, finns emulatorer till kvantdatorer :P
<Azee> född då
<peyam> knarF_se:  det var kvantmekanik jag menade
<knarF_se> Sommaren 1990, mitt i city
<knarF_se> eller nå sånt
<itmannen> Jisses. Är det bara kidz här :)
<knarF_se> itmannen: Hur ung är du då?
<peyam> han e över 40
<knarF_se> peyam: Det är min far med...
<itmannen> peyam,  Mer än så. Över 50 :)
<itmannen> Med ena foten i graven
<knarF_se> itmannen: Ja, men halva du är väl fortfarande ovan jord :P
<peyam> itmannen: :)
<peyam> då du har 3/2 delar utanför graven?
<itmannen> knarF_se,   Jodå. Vid enstaka tillfällen :)
<itmannen> Jag bor bredvid en kyrkogård. Så jag har nära till
<itmannen> Och på andra sidan av vägen har jag sjukan. Så på morgonen vid utgång är det bara att välja
<knarF_se> Jaha, min närsta kyrkogård ligger väl en km eller två bort. Det kallar jag för skitnära, men jag bor ju på landet oxå.
<realubot> itmannen: Varför kan du inte ha sidan hemma? Dynamisk ip?
<knarF_se> Asså, fan måste checka en sak. Kallt som fan på golvet hemma...
<realubot> AlNiT: Installera unrar så får du funktionen i Ubuntus vanliga packprogram.
<realubot> AlNiT: sudo apt-get install unrar
<itmannen> realubot,  Nå då jag har en statiskt ip. Men jag vill inte visa källkoden
<knarF_se> Mah, nån idiot hade lämnat köksfönstret något öppen...
<AlNiT> realubot: men den lägger sig inte i startmenyn sen, ska den inte göra de då?
<realubot> itmannen: För att se vilken? Det är olika frames så man får högerklicka på olika ställen på sidan för att se koden till som ingår i olika frames.
<itmannen> knarF_se,  Är du rädd att få virus ?
<amelia> itmannen: är du över 50?
<knarF_se> itmannen: Vilken sorts?
<realubot> itmannen: Du visar ju alltid källkoden. Hur skulle du kunna undvika att visa koden?
<itmannen> amelia,  Helt rätt. 57
<realubot> itmannen: Utan kod kan ju inte besökarens webbläsare tolka koden?
<amelia> itmannen: ohfan
<itmannen> amelia, Nä han är inte jag :)
<knarF_se> itmannen: Något imponerad att du vågar testa *Nix
<itmannen> knarF_se,  Nix ?
<knarF_se> (Eller så tillhör du dem lyckoostarna som alltid sysslat me et)
<itmannen> realubot,  Jo men jag vill inte visa mitt IP
<bittin`> i got owned by Stallman:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxaMxTnOVu8 :(
<knarF_se> *nix = UNIX, Linux, *BSD, Mach (Mac OS X, BSD-deviat)
<realubot> AlNiT: Installerar du unrar så får du funktionen att packa upp rar filer med Ubuntus vanliga packprogram. Archive manager eller vad det heter.
<realubot> itmannen: Hur sk adu undvika det?
<itmannen> knarF_se,  Aha. Jo det har kört sen 6 år
<realubot> itmannen: Du kan ju inte dölja ip:t?
<knarF_se> itmannen: Om du inte vill att man skall kunna se dit IP-nummer, så måste servern köra på en annan dator
<realubot> itmannen: Det går ju inte att anropa en sajt utan att DNS omvandlar domännamnet till ett ip som skickas till besökaren?
<realubot> Eller?
<itmannen> realubot,  Precis så. Jag måste lägga sidan på en anonym server
<knarF_se> realubot: Alldeles rätt, kan jämföras med telefoner. Jag kan inte ringa dig utan att vata ditt telefonnummer.
<realubot> itmannen: Ja.
<knarF_se> Och DNS är som en telefonbok.
<bittin`> nu kan jag skriva att jag blitt ägd av rms på mitt CV :D
<realubot> itmannen: Vad är det för skum saju du driver där du måste dölja ip. :D
<knarF_se> bittin`: Gört, skall kolla videon nu :P
<bittin`> :p
<knarF_se> itmannen, realubot: Det finns något som heter Silk Road, polisen kommer inte åt dem.. Men jag tycker folk är dumma som handlar där..
<amelia> ett ip är ju iofs generellt mer annonymt än själva domännamnet.. det är ju bara isp:n som kan plocka fram vem som använder IP:t, men alla kan slå upp vem som står som ägare för ett domännamn.
<itmannen> knarF_se,  Varför är dom dumma ?
<bittin`> trist att Stallman inte ville sjunga :(
<knarF_se> bittin`: HÃ¥ller med!
<itmannen> amelia,  Så är det helt klart
<bittin`> jag som fick åka tåg hela 20min till stället han var på
<knarF_se> bittin`: Vad är det som han säger på slutet? “I did not know it was normal to change software in cards??”
<bittin`> knarF_se: cars
<knarF_se> Aha :P
<bittin`> i don't want it now, now when i know cars has proprietary software
<itmannen> amelia,  Men det finns sätt att regga en domän utan att det går att spåra ägaren
<bittin`> typ
<realubot> amelia: Nja. Det går väl att regga domännamn genom olika företag som då står som ägare i registren.
<amelia> itmannen: absolut, och det finns sätt att undvika att någon kan ta reda på vem som står bakom ett ip också.
<peyam> amelia:  man kan gå till mcdonalds
<peyam> det e gratis internet där
<amelia> realubot: ja, men för t.ex. .se-domäner krävs ett svenskt person-/orgnr som alltid står som ägare för domänen. finns andra som har liknande krav.
<realubot> amelia: Hur döljer man vem som står bakom ett ip?
<amelia> peyam: svårt med en server på donken kanske...
<peyam> nej men om man vill typ hota ngn människa
<knarF_se> itmannen: “Silk Road” är en “drugdealer” på nätet, betalning sker via “BitCoins” som inte är Anonyma som folk påstår; Snarare psedonyma... Och hur vet man att “Silk Road” inte är maffian som sitter å samlar hållhakar på folk?
<peyam> kan man ta sin laotop dit
<peyam> hahah
<amelia> realubot: ser till att isp:n inte berättar det.
<itmannen> Nu måste en ålderman kräla till sovplatsen. Ha de gott folket
<knarF_se> itmannen: Go' natt! :)
<realubot> amelia: Jaha. Men det gör ju ISP:n för snuten?
<amelia> realubot: inte alla.
<realubot> Nehe.
<itmannen> >> Gone
<knarF_se> realubot: Inte PirateBays ISP
<amelia> realubot: vem som helst kan i teorin bli isp om man har utrustning, pengar och kompetens.
<knarF_se> Alldeles rätt
<knarF_se> Bara att connecta direkt till internet :P
<knarF_se> (D.v.s. utan en annan ISP)
<peyam> men om man skriver ngt olagligt i macdonalds
<peyam> kmr de på vem som har gjort d
<peyam> ?
<knarF_se> peyam: Jo, om donken loggar nätverket och vet din MAC-adress finns det en viss liten chans
<amelia> inte riktigt sant... för de flesta krävs det faktiskt att man köper transit av en annan isp. är typ bara fem isp:er i världen som inte behöver köpa transit från någon annan. där transit då är transport av trafik till andra nät.
<knarF_se> risk*
<peyam> knarF_se:  och hur hittar dem min datorn
<knarF_se> amelia: Okay, är inte riktigt inne på det. Men det finns väl inget som hindrar en från att spica en fiber-kabel och erbjuda internet *Hehe*
<amelia> nio är det faktiskt.
<amelia> knarF_se: nej, fast då kommer du inte åt något annat nät än ditt eget.
<amelia> knarF_se: så per se kommer du inte åt internet.
<peyam> knarF_se:  hur hittar de vemn soim äger denna MAC adress
<knarF_se> peyam: Grejen är att det gör dem inte, för du använder såklart en socker-raket för att göra dig av med den!
<peyam> hmm
<knarF_se> amelia: Tänkte snarare på den kablen som ligger mellan här och stàn
<amelia> knarF_se: ja, men du kan inte direkt koppla på dig på en fiber hur som helst och sen måste ju den som finns i andra änden ta emot din trafik och route:a den.
<knarF_se> amelia: Äh...
<knarF_se> ;D
<realubot> knarF_se: Dessutom har väl McDonalds övervakningskameror så det kanske inte är det bästa stället att använda ett trådlöst wifi på?
<bittin`> ska ni hakka data
<amelia> knarF_se: en fiber måste lysas upp i båda ändar av utrustning som pratar på samma våglängd och sedan måste man prata BGP på det för att kunna annonsera sitt nät till mottagaren och för att du ska kunna få information från mottagaren om hur du når andra nät.
<realubot> bittin`: Nej. Vi snackar bara rent allmänt.
<bittin`> ah
#ubuntu-se 2011-11-09
<bittin`> vad spelar det för roll då
<knarF_se> realubot: Man behöver öftast inte sitta inne på donken. Går bra precis utanför med
<bittin`> sitta på marken utanför donken o data
<bittin`> hemlös stajl
<realubot> bittin`: Om MAC-adresser, hemliga ip, domänadresser utan riktiga uppgifter om ägaren o.s.v.
<bittin`> ah
<bittin`> macadressen sitter väl i datorn o är alltid samma
<realubot> Jag tror den är kopplad till nätverkskortet?
<bittin`> ah
<realubot> Men det går ju att fejka MAC-adress.
<amelia> neh, är nog dags att sova nu. är en dag imorgon också. gonatt!
<realubot> macchanger eller vad det heter.
<bittin`> jag ska försöka sova
<knarF_se> amelia: Om jag minns rätt så är cet väl oxå begränsat med vilka våglängder som funkar i fiber?
<bittin`> knarkat döds sömnknark
<bittin`> men blir inte trött ändå
<amelia> mac-adress är kopplad till nätverkskortet och den går att fake:a
<bittin`> o lyssnar på konstig musik
<bittin`> http://open.spotify.com/album/6TfzHDycHPBZvm002jnYLy
<amelia> knarF_se: det beror på vad som finns för utrustning i båda ändarna av fibern.
<bittin`> tänker på hur elak stallman var =<
<knarF_se> bittin`: Länken funkar ej (Ingen musik) :P
<realubot> bittin`: Elak?
<bittin`> realubot: han ville inte sjunga för mig
<amelia> knarF_se: fibern i sig har ingen begränsning, det är bara ljus.
<bittin`> jag har tagit 4 smärtstillande, benso och ritalin
<bittin`> och te
<bittin`> ne egentligen är jag ledsen för annat
<knarF_se> amelia: Jo, det är ju för fig sant. Nätverk över huvud taget är egentligen inte mitt ämne, kan typ HTTP-protokollet. MEn inga transportlager lägre än så.
<bittin`> typ olycklig kärlek som vägrar försvinna
<bittin`> jag tycker det var rätt strongt av mig o våga gå fram om Stallman ville sjunga dock
<knarF_se> amelia: Eller, jo. Har hållt på med seriell kommunikation i elektronik via UART för länge länge sen - å lite trådlöst.
<realubot> bittin`: Jo. Det var lite vågat av dig att fråga.
<bittin`> iofs kanske han tröttnat på att sjunga den låten
<knarF_se> bittin`: Du skulle inte ha frågat, du skulle ha börjat sjunga för han :P
<bittin`> :p
<bittin`> det vågar jag inte
<knarF_se> bittin`: Det haru nog rätt i
<bittin`> dessutom minns jag inte texten riktigt
<knarF_se> bittin`: Inte jag heller
<knarF_se> http://fredrik.jemla.eu/sinatra/thor_-_free_software_song.tar.gz
<knarF_se> Amen lol, servern skicka fel mime-typ...
<bittin`> http://www.gnu.org/music/free-software-song.html
<knarF_se> (Firefox försöker visa filen som en textfil)
<bittin`> dock hade det ju vart häftigare att se han sjunga den irl
<knarF_se> bittin`: Antagligen, jag har sett minst tre videos på han när han sjunger den :P
<bittin`> jag har nog sett 2
<knarF_se> På en av videosarna så sere ut som att han har gloria--
<knarF_se> bittin`: Jag tror väl att jag kanske är lite avis, skulle gärna ha sett RMS IRL själv :P
<bittin`> =)
<knarF_se> Detta ser ganska Fresh ut → http://elementaryos.org/discover
<Barre> morrn
<delhage> Barre: morrn
<Barre> delhage: jag gick in från andra sidan :P
<delhage> Barre: det var väl dumt av dig
<delhage> hatar du mig så mycket!
<Barre> hahaha... mm
<delhage> :)
<delhage> jag satt längst ner
<whomee> phnom: iväg till arkad nu
<Coffe> morrn
<lilleman72> ngn som kan ge mig info hur jag delar ut en skrivare i nätverket? från ubunut till windows
<whomee> lilleman72: har dom inte så enkelt nu att man går in i menyn -> skrivare -> högerklicka på skrivaren och dela ut?
<whomee> har för mig de va så enkelt sist jag kollade
<lilleman72> inte i ubuntu
<whomee> lilleman72: ofasen ja ne då vet ja tyvärr inte :)
<lilleman72> jag måste ju intstallera nft
<lilleman72> ngt
<lilleman72> aja tar det här inne senare ikväll
<einand> jag skrev mitt argaste e-mail någonsin precis
<antii> ere så
<itmannen> einand,  Jo jag mottog det precis nu
<SoEasy> vad gäller mailet m? o.0
<einand> itmannen: inte till dig
<itmannen> :) Nä men kunde ha varit
<einand> itmannen:  http://pastebin.com/yXxiG1eF
<itmannen> einand,  Det var ord och inga visor. men jag förstår dig
 * nikihr kastar en kopp.. hmm... kaffe latte på antii !
<HeMan> einand: shit, vem tvingade dig att läsa den?
<nikihr> q
<SoEasy> haha
<SoEasy> rage? einand slå dom på fingrarna!
<barzam> einand: jag har samma problem med kyrkans tidning
<barzam> det klassas tydligen samhällsinformation och får delas ut oberoende av ej reklam-skylt på dörren (har pratat med posten)
<einand> HeMan: det är ett svar på ett tidigare e-mail där han skrev att den innehöll bara 40% reklam och en massa samhällsnyttigt. Så för att kunna svara så var jag tvungen att kolla igenom den
<HeMan> einand: ah
<einand> hade jag vart kund hos elbolaget så hade jag accepterat det, men eftersom jag nu inte är det
<einand> så blir jag irrriterad
<barzam> jag är inte "kund" hos kyrkan heller..
<einand> precis
<barzam> skitirriterande
<einand> så jag jämnställer det med spam
<einand> så varför är det olagligt digitalt, men inte i pappersform
<barzam> för att det klassas som samhällsinformation, inte reklam
<einand> får man spamma samhällsinformation då?
<barzam> japp
<barzam> uppenbarligen
<einand> så, intressant
<einand> så om jag skriver viagra reklam längst upp, och sedan en artikel om typ hundar under
<einand> så är det lagligt då
<barzam> du måste övertyga posten också
<einand> undra om dom reagerat lika snällt om jag delat ut en tidning med nazistiskt och muslimskt fientligt material
<einand> OJ
<einand> barzam: vi får snacka i #ubuntu-se-offtopic i stället
<barzam> einand: nej, för nazisitiskt material är förmodligen olagligt
<Guest9691> hallå
<haaga> hej hej
<Guest9691> hur uppdaterar jag ifrån ubuntu 10.04 till 11.10 direkt i datorn?
<Guest9691> kommer ihåg att jag uppdaterade ifrån ubuntu 09.10 till 10.04 direkt i datorn utan att omformatera den och massa :)
<lilleman72> Guest9691 sudo apt-get upgrade
<propus> hur stor skillnad är de mellan ubuntu och debian?
<haaga> Guest9691: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<andol> Guest9691: 10.04 -> 10.10 -> 11.04 -> 11.10
<Guest9691> wow låter fett jobbigt
<haaga> propus: lite och mycket beroende på vad man tittar på
<andol> Guest9691: Däremot torde du kunna uppgradera direkt från 10.04 -> 12.04
<andol> Guest9691: Åtminstone har det varit så tidigare med LTS-versioner.
<haaga> andol: ja, så ska man kunna göra
<haaga> lts -> lts
<Guest9691> okej tycker ni jag ska vänta? eller är 11.10 grymt?
<andol> Guest9691: Är det något du saknar eller som inte fungerar i 10.04?
<haaga> Är det desktoputgåvan Guest9691?
<Guest9691> ja det är desktoputgåvan :)
<haaga> Presonligen föredrar jag alltid de senaste desktoputgåvorna med lts:erna med serverutgåvan
<haaga> personligen*
<haaga> -med +och
<haaga> Guest9691: Ett tips är ju att liveboota en 11.10 och se vad du tycker, alla gillar inte Unity
<propus> haaga: okej.. men om man säger kring desktop utförandet?.. är de lika buggit som 11.10?
<haaga> propus: inte vad jag har märkt, men 10.04 är ju alltid stabilare
<Guest9691> 11.10 har väl inte unity utan gnome 3? :O
<haaga> Guest9691: nope, Unity
<Guest9691> amen då skiter jag i det
<Guest9691> jag vill ha gnome
<Guest9691> Tack för hjälpen
<Guest9691> hejdå!
<Guest9691> Hoppas 12.04 har gnome 3
<haaga> Guest9691: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/gnome-shell-is-finally-available-in.html
<itmannen> 11.10 har gnome3
<andol> Guest9691: När du säger Gnome 3 så antar jag att du menar Gnome-shell? Även Unity, i Ubuntu 11.10, kör ju ovanpå/tillsammans mycket Gnome 3.
<propus> haaga: joo de är ju sant.. men känns tråkigt att behöva köra en så gammal version när de finns en nyare.. dock väldigt buggig.. ;-/
<itmannen> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell. Så kan man välja vid uppstart
<andol> Guest9691: I övrigt så går det alldeles utmärkt att använda sig utav gnome-shell i 11.10
<haaga> propus: så buggig tycker jag inte 11.10 är, men det är ju klart. Det är ju svårt att alltid ha en tokstabil nyversion och ändå lägga på ny funktionalitet
<Kim^Work> Not really. :P
<haaga> Unity var inte så stabilt för mig när det kom, tycker det har blivit bättre nu. Och lär vara ännu bättre i 12.04
<itmannen> Är det någon här som känner till ett modernt sätt att förhindra att besökare kan se källkoden ?
<propus> haaga: för mig är de lite buggig och seg.. t.ex då jag flyttar runt fönster så laggar de... och mer buggar finns.. tråkigt.. ;-/
<haaga> propus: :( jag tycker också det har blivit lite segare med de senare utgåvorna, gissar på att unity är lite tyngre. har ju en rätt crappy laptop jag kör med så småsaker märks direkt
<einand> haaga: klart det blivit segare, dom har ju ökat systemkraven med
<haaga> einand: vilket är ju naturligt med ett nyare operativ
<haaga> finns ju os som man kan köra på pyttemaskiner, men de lämnar ju lite att önska i funktionalitet
<propus> haaga: okej jag har en ganska kraftfull dator och ändå är de segt.. http://ubuntuone.com/4DqKmZ07OMPeE4sB3TGy0h en till bugg... :)
<haaga> vad kör du för grafikkort?
<propus> haaga: st geforce gts 250 1gb
<HakanS> itmannen: Det är ju bara att inte publicera den.
<itmannen> HakanS,  Mycket tack för tipset. det tänkte jag inte på
<haaga> propus: har du testat http://mygeekopinions.blogspot.com/2011/06/how-to-install-nvidia-2750907-driver-in.html ?
<haaga> jag kör med ati så jag har aldrig testat nvidia på ubuntu
<propus> haaga: nej de har jag inte.. men ska ta och prova och se om de blir någon skillnad :)
<propus> haaga: tack för tipset :)
<haaga> propus: lugnt. :) jag hoppas det hjälper dig
<propus> haaga: de hoppas jag med :)
<itmannen> Vad jag förstår så finns det endast ett säkert sätt att skydda sin källkod. Och det är att göra pdf-filer för webben.
<HakanS> itmannen: Men här propagerar vi för öppen källkod. Så varför vill du inte att köra med det?
<itmannen> HakanS,  Men detta är inte ett system. utan en webbsida
<derfian_> webben bygger på att man skickar kod som mottagaren tolkar och ritar i sin webbläsaren... jag menar, vad är det du egentligen tror du löser genom att "gömma källkoden"?
<ubuntu> Jag får "cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to detect canonical device of /dev/sda3" när jag kör update-initramfs. Det är inte markerat som ett fel, utan mera som en notis eller nåt. Vet nån om jag kan fortsätta och boota om utan livecdn eller borde jag fixa nåt först?
<itmannen> Jag vill inte visa från vilken IP som viss information kommer ifrån.
<HakanS> itmannen: Aha. Då är svaret nej. Det går inte hindra någon från att se koden.
<itmannen> HakanS,  Jo genom att göra PDF-filer. Då kommer ingen åt att se
<derfian_> itmannen: En hidden service i Tor kanske kan hjälpa dig i sådana fall.
<itmannen> derfian_,  Jag har inga bra upplevelser av tor
<derfian_> itmannen: då går jag åter till frågan, varför är det viktigt att inte visa från vilket IP viss information kommer?
<HakanS> itmannen: Det är ju bara en fråga om hur du definierar källkod. Jag kan fortfarande se html-koden.
<itmannen> derfian_,  Säger inte det sig själv ?
<itmannen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/732910/
<HeMan> var det inte kpdf som ignorerade flaggan att man inte fick skriva ut pdf'er?
<derfian_> Det finns fler PDF-läsare än Adobe Reader, och DRM-bitarna i PDF är väl ganska lätta att gå runt.
<haaga> HeMan: Jag skrev ut en sådan pdf i Ubuntu en gång, så de är rätt lätta att komma runt
<itmannen> Även om du kan skriva ut en pdf så ser du inte info om vart visst innehåll kommer ifrån
<derfian_> itmannen: lärdomen man ska dra är att det man ger till en användare har en användare full tillgång till, att på något sätt försöka ta sig runt det gör bara att folk blir missnöjda med att man inte kan göra som de brukar göra.
<derfian_> itmannen: fast det är inte uppenbart att det är viktigt. anledningarna jag kan komma på är att folk inte ska kunna se varifrån man direktlänkar sina bilder eller nåt
<itmannen> derfian_,  Det är möjligt. men det är av sekundär betydelse just i detta fallet
<itmannen> Stjäla bilder får dom gärna göra. Men jag vill skydda IP-nummer i koden.
<HakanS> itmannen: Men var har du tänkt att pdf-dokumentet skall ligga? Du måste ju ha en länk till det i html-koden.
<HeMan> itmannen: har du IP-nummer i HTML-koden?
<derfian_> itmannen: då är väl tors hidden service rätt klockrent för dig?
<itmannen> HakanS,  Nä du behöver ingen html-kod om du skickar upp en ren pdf
<itmannen> HeMan,  Ja
<derfian_> eller så kanske webben är fel forum för din idé, en papperstidning kanske är bättre?
<HeMan> itmannen: varför det?
<HakanS> itmannen: Skicka upp vart?
<itmannen> HakanS,  Till en server någonstans
<HeMan> itmannen: är det någon länk? eller nått ställe där du tar javascript-kod från?
<itmannen> HeMan,  Jag hämtar info via vissa fasta IP. Och dessa IP vill jag inte ska synas för kleti och pleti
<haaga> kan man inte lösa detta via en rewriteregel? då ser det ju ut som bilderna kommer ifrån din server
<HeMan> itmannen: men gör nått som kör på servern och hämta datat, eller går inte det?
<itmannen> HeMan,  Nä det funkar inte.
<derfian_> Den uppenbara följdfrågan är ju varför inte?
<itmannen> haaga,  Det handlar inte om bilder utan om information
<HakanS> itmannen: Har du tänkt dig att pdf-dokumentet ska skapas dynamiskt av servern?
<HeMan> itmannen: men då är det klienterna som hämtar datat och en tcpdump visar ju adresserna oavsett
<haaga> itmannen: hur hämtar du informationen? via ett ajaxanrop?
<itmannen> HakanS,  Nja. jag gör PDF med säkerhet inbyggd. Då är det omöjligt att se källkoden
<HakanS> itmannen: OK. Gör så då.
<HeMan> itmannen: men då kan inte klienterna hämta datat heller utan du bygger in det i pdf'en
<HeMan> itmannen: dvs du hämtar datat på "servern" (den maskin som bygger pdf'en) och precis samma kan du uppnå med html
<itmannen> HeMan,  Det finns i pdf-filen. Och det enda besökaren kan göra är att läsa och skriva ut
<HakanS> itmannen: Så vad är din fråga?
<HeMan> itmannen: du kan få precis samma funktionalitet i html
<itmannen> HakanS,  Ja vad var min fråga :D
<haaga> förvirringen är enorm
<itmannen> HeMan,  Fel. Du kan aldrig gömma källkoden i html
<HeMan> itmannen: men du behöver inte publicer ip-adresserna
<HeMan> itmannen: eftersom det inte är klienterna som hämtar datat
<HeMan> itmannen: det gör du på servern
<HeMan> itmannen: med tex PHP eller python
<HeMan> itmannen: som i sin tur producerar html-koden
<itmannen> HeMan,  Jo det måste finnas med i länkarna i html
<HeMan> itmannen: där har du länkarna till servern
<HeMan> itmannen: inte länkarna till datat
<itmannen> HeMan,  Nja riktigt så enkelt är det nog inte. Tror jag :)
<HeMan> itmannen: för att?
<haaga> itmannen: om du menar att du vill dölja t.ex: <a href="http://hemlig_ip/innehåll.txt"> så kan du ju bara rewrita länkarna så att det ser ut som anropen går till din server
<HeMan> haaga: +1
<HakanS> itmannen: Ett annat alternativ är att du skapar ett antal jpeg-bilder med all din text i. ;)
<itmannen> haaga,  Ok. Jag är inte helt insatt i vad du menar.
<itmannen> Jag ska googla på ämnet
<haaga> Apache har ju en rewritemod. Där kan du t.ex. sätta regler som att om du efterfrågar resursen http://dinserver/hej.html så kommer den faktiakt att hämta http://annanserver/hej.html
<itmannen> HakanS,  Nja det verkar inget trevligt :)
<haaga> utan att användaren ser http://annanserver/hej.html
<itmannen> haaga,  Aha. Ja det låter förnuftigt
<itmannen> Men nu måste jag ut i den bistra verkligheten. tack för alla tips
<haaga> aliasdirektiv kan ju även fungera, men det låter jag nog någon annan svara på
<haaga> en proxy kan ju även lösa det där kom jag ju på :)
<haaga> men det är nog lite sent påtänkt
<haaga> Jag vill nog inte veta vad det är för innehåll på den sidan. :P
<HakanS> haaga: Misstänker att det är denna: http://willisleaks.no-ip.org/. En lokal wikileaks för Vilhelmina.
<knarF_se> lilleman72: Du behöver något som heter samba för att kunna dela skrivare och andra nätverksresurser med windows-datorer
<knarF_se> itmannen: PDF-filer är trevliga tycker jag, på min gamla P900 så kunde man läsa sådana :)
<knarF_se> itmannen: Men det är för mig ologiskt att stoppa in innehåll där som hör till webben.
<knarF_se> Kodar du i PHP, eller något sådant eller är det bara statiska HTML-sidor med lite bilder, itmannen?
<larsemil> knarF_se: jobbat mycket med node?
<elias79-pinguy-0> Hej
<haaga> hellu
<amelia> *gäsp*
<elias79-pinguy-0> *gäsp*
<elias79-pinguy-0> det smittar
<elias79-pinguy-0> någon som testat gnome shell ?
<elias79-pinguy-0> sovar alla ?
<Coffe> jag kör gnome-shell
<haaga> inte sen 10.04
<haaga> eller när nu unity kom. 11.04 var det nog. :)
<elias79-pinguy-0> i vilken dist kör du då coffe ?
<haaga> och då menar jag gnome, inte sovit sen 11.04
<Coffe> ubuntu
<elias79-pinguy-0> 11 eller 10
<knarF_se> larsemil: Ja, hyfsat. Tycker det är alldeles fantastiskt.
<Coffe> 11.10 nu
<Coffe> körde de innan på 11.04
<larsemil> knarF_se: ja jag gillar det också. har byggt ett multiplayer bomberman samt lekt lite med twitter och node.
<elias79-pinguy-0> men det är väl inte standard där va ?
<amelia> elias79-pinguy-0: jag kör gnome-shell
<larsemil> elias79-pinguy-0: är inte standard i ubuntu alls
<elias79-pinguy-0> ah :(
<Coffe> elias79-pinguy-0,  i 11.04 nej
<Coffe> i 11.10 så finns det
<knarF_se> larsemil: Haha, jag vill spela bomberman :P
<elias79-pinguy-0> aha okey
<knarF_se> FÃ¥r jag det, larsemil?
<elias79-pinguy-0> fins det något sätt att köra gnome shell i 2d ?
<knarF_se> elias79-pinguy-0: Det är väl alltid 2D?
<elias79-pinguy-0> när du saknar opengl hårdvara
<knarF_se> elias79-pinguy-0: Ellar har jag gått miste om nått?
<elias79-pinguy-0> nej det kräver opengl
<knarF_se> elias79-pinguy-0: Men OpenGL != 3D
<elias79-pinguy-0> opengl kräver ett grafikkort med 3d acceleration
<elias79-pinguy-0> om du inte vill ha 1 fps
<knarF_se> Ah, okay :P
<larsemil> knarF_se: går inte, är inte uppe längre
<knarF_se> larsemil: Synd :P
<elias79-pinguy-0> jag sitter nu i pinguy 11.10 i386
<amelia> jaha, då blir det till att fortsätta med AIX-mekkandet idag...
<elias79-pinguy-0> någon annan som kör ubuntu gafflar
<elias79-pinguy-0> eller distar byggda från debian
<knarF_se> elias79-pinguy-0: Nä, jag kör med spork
<knarF_se> :P
<elias79-pinguy-0> spork vad ?
<knarF_se> spork = sked + gaffel :D
<elias79-pinguy-0> haha
<haaga> knarF_se: humor :P
<elias79-pinguy-0> kul
<elias79-pinguy-0> så vilka linux förutom ubuntu kör du
<mewerner_arand> gnome-shell skall uppenbarligen klara av att köra uran hårdvaruacceleration vi llvm någonting, enligt phoronix finns det i fedora rawhide för tillfället..
<haaga> kommer inte backtrack från debian?
<elias79-pinguy-0> intressant
<haaga> eller har min skalle rört till det?
<elias79-pinguy-0> backtrack är överkurs
<mewerner_arand> haaga: De var baserade på ubuntu förut...
<elias79-pinguy-0> kan inte hacka iaf
<haaga> mewerner_arand: okidoki
<knarF_se> Jadu, just nu kör jag Ubuntu för att jag har glömt bort allt annat, men man har ju kört RedHat, Mandiva, KnoppiX, Damn Small Linux med mera
<amelia> jag kör nog inget debianbaserat alls längre...
<amelia> eller jo, i min mobil! :D
<amelia> maemo är ju debianbaserad. :)
<knarF_se> Har du en Nokia?
<amelia> knarF_se: japp
<amelia> knarF_se: n900
<haaga> jag har fått bilden av amelia att hon är mer linux hardcore än många här. :)
<haaga> eller *nix kanske det ska vara
<amelia> haaga: nej nej, jag vet ingenting. :P
<knarF_se> Haha, stämmer säkert :P
<haaga> amelia: haha, yeah. sure. :P
<elias79-pinguy-0> jag kör pinguyos nu
<knarF_se> amelia: inte? =O
<amelia> knarF_se: neh, jag låtsas bara. :)
<elias79-pinguy-0> bygger på ubuntu
<elias79-pinguy-0> och inspirerat av mint
<elias79-pinguy-0> tror jag
<haaga> amelia har nog en inbyggd linuxkärna i sig
<haaga> det tror jag
<amelia> haha
<knarF_se> amelia: Min mor har budat hem en Nokia på tradera ifrån en äldre herre säger hon, och tydligen så har denna mannen bytt ut det skiten som var där mot Androd. I'm Ipressed!
<amelia> det tror jag inte, jag är äldre än så. :P
<amelia> knarF_se: ok, det går ju... om man vill.. men det är ju hur grymt som helst med en terminal och openssh. :)
<amelia> elias79-pinguy-0: jag kör en företagsanpassad variant av RHEL6 Desktop just nu. Annars kör jag mest Fedora eller CentOS på mitt eget.
<knarF_se> amelia: Mjo, men jag är typ fett besviken på SonyEricsson som är tillverkaren till min Android. Hårdvaran äre inge fel på, men fan inga uppdateringar. Sitter typ med över ett år gammal Android version, vilket kom i en uppdatering för mindre än ett halvår sen.
<haaga> knarF_se: köp en nexus om du vill ha patchar
<larsemil> eller kör cm!
<knarF_se> haaga: Har tänkt att debranda min telefon.. Men blir aldrig av :P
<amelia> knarF_se: jag vill mest att det bara ska funka att ringa typ. är tråkig på det viset.
<haaga> amelia: när ska du byta fil och köra på debiansidan då?
<knarF_se> amelia: Knappt att det funkar ens :P
<haaga> du vet att debianfolket är roligare
<amelia> haaga: det blir nog inget med det.
<haaga> :P
<haaga> vi kan bjuda på kakor!
<amelia> haaga: jag har inget emot debianbaserat sådär.. men jobbar mycket mer med RHEL så är helt enkelt smidigare att köra redhat-baserat hemma också.
<haaga> aah.. jag körde tvärtom när jag var sysop. körde ubuntu hemma så hela serverparken portades till ubuntu server
<amelia> haaga: jag sitter på lite större företag (skulle jag tro iaf) där man inte riktigt har möjlighet att välja som man vill.
<haaga> amelia: det brukar ju vara så, oftast har man ju redan tecknade supportavtal med red hat och då är det lite svårare att klubba igenom ett byte
<haaga> jag var sysop på en statlig myndighet, men det var inte så mycket servrar ändå
<haaga> så övergången blev ju rätt smidig, tog det när maskinerna ändå skulle uppgraderas
<amelia> haaga: våra kunder kör ju faktiskt mest Unix. är en försvinnande liten del som är Linux.
<haaga> amelia: vad är för unixdistar som gäller idag?
<haaga> enda jag har suttit med är Solaris
<amelia> haaga: Solaris och AIX är väl de stora, även om HP-UX och Tru64 hänger kvar på enstaka maskiner.
<haaga> ooh
<haaga> Körs det fortfarande mycket SPARC i solarisvärlden eller börjar x86 ta över där?
<amelia> det är väl både och. finns ju många sparc:ar kvar.
<haaga> min gissning är väl att sparc regerar på servarna som är rätt stora right? den har ju en fördel när det kommer till vertikal skalning
<kodein> sparcbladservrar är rätt pråliga och fina, iaf
<kodein> sist vi upphandlade sparcserver här på jobbet så ville inte oracle lämna offert, dock
<amelia> av stora maskiner har vi mest RS/6000 och Power.
<amelia> men det finns några stora Sun:ar också.
<haaga> okidoki
<haaga> jag har något sug att leka med lite större sparcmaskiner
<haaga> var länge sen :(
<amelia> jag vill leka med mainframes
<haaga> jag är ju en javadev i botten, så min dragning till sun, solaris och sparc är ju rätt naturlig
<amelia> :)
<kodein> jag är också javautvecklare, men jag gillar verkligen inte oracle :)
<haaga> kodein: gör någon javautvecklare det? :P
<kodein> vete sjutton.
<kodein> på många plan hade det varit bättre om IBM köpt sun istället
<amelia> det hade de nog inte fått, konkurrens..
<haaga> jepp, eller om någon kunde ge fan att köpa sun
<haaga> sun var ju ett coolt företag, jag fick ju gratisöl av dem :P
<amelia> fast hade ingen köpt sun hade det gått i backen så det small om det... men oracle var väl inte rätt företag att köpa dem.
<kodein> amelia: oracles uppköp var ju också tvunget att malas genom de kvarnarna, så just den biten hade nog inte varit någon större skillnad
<amelia> man fick mycket gratis av sun, det var ett av deras största problem.
<kodein> det enda man får gratis av oracle är eländes elände
<haaga> nej, nu är det lunch
<amelia> kodein: jo, för ibm och sun var konkurrenter. oracle och sun var inte konkurrenter på samma sät.
<amelia> sätt*
<kodein> njaej, de var nog konkurrenter på ungefär samma sätt, även om de förvisso samarbetade lite på en del punkter
<amelia> men nu är det bara IBM kvar... DEC har gått i graven och Sun har gått i graven... vart är världen på väg? får hoppas IBM står sig i några år till.
<kodein> det enda positiva är väl att mysql kanske faktiskt dör dödsdöden (även om det väl faktiskt är synd om uppsalakontoret när det händer)
<kodein> DEC har bara en konstig logga numera ;)
<amelia> njä, alla de grymma nördarna spreds ju vind för våg mellan företagen.
<amelia> blev ju få över till compaq/hp
<whomee> jag är en grym nörd
<kodein> men vafan, nu blir jag blame:ad för nån annans jävla commit :(
<HakanS> amelia: "Jag tror att det finns en marknad i världen för kanske fem datorer." -Thomas Watson-  IBM:s styrelseordförande, 1943.
<HakanS> amelia: Så det är väl helt naturligt att det bara är ni kvar.
<peyam> hej
<peyam> http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/915714/2011-09-26
<larsemil> kodein: mysql kommer ju leva kvar som mariadb iaf?
<peyam> var är grafikkortet på den här
<larsemil> på tal om inet så ska jag maila dem jag också
<larsemil> peyam: Intel Integrated Graphics
<larsemil> på mobo
<peyam> larsemil:  var ser man det
<kodein> larsemil: ja, men det är inte lika känt som myskul
<peyam> larsemil:  var ser man att det e Intel integrate grapfics och hur stor e den
<peyam> nu såg jag det på moderkortet
<peyam> Hur stor e den då
<larsemil> kodein: nej men lika bra om inte bättre.
<amelia> HakanS: haha
<kodein> "bra"
<peyam> http://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/915714/2011-09-26
<peyam> kan ngn säga hur stor grafik kort man har?
<peyam> på den här
<peyam> vad betyde intel integrated graphics?
<whomee> peyam: det är inbyggt i moderkortet
<kodein> det borde även vara ett inbyggt i CPU:n
<peyam> ja men hur stor e den
<whomee> ett litet chip som är monterat direkt på kortet
<whomee> ah så e de kanske
<HakanS> peyam: Det är inbyggt i processorn
<whomee> som kodein säger
<whomee> sorry
<peyam> ja men hur stor är den?
<kodein> MEN VAD MENAR DU MED "HUR STOR"?
<peyam> pratar man int eom Mb Gb elle rngt?
<kodein> det beror på hur mycket ram du tilldelar det
<larsemil> kodein: dock är det ju synd att ett av FOSS-världens största varumärken försvinner. Det är en rejäl loss
<peyam> kodein: 4Gb
<peyam> kodein:  kan du svara mig. snart dör jag av hunger
<peyam> har inte ätit frukost
<antii> äta bör man annars dör man
<peyam> då drar jag
<kodein> ???
<kodein> oj, jag hade visst caps på när jag skrev nyss :/
<kodein> larsemil: men det kan förhoppningsvis ge plats åt nån mer vettig RDBMS, typ postgres
<haaga> kodein: pratar ni om mysql?
<kodein> myskul, ja?
<haaga> jag hoppas verkligen den inte dör
<haaga> det är ju en jättefin och trevlig db
<kodein> det har hänt mig flera gånger att jag suttit och pratat sql med en databas för att sedan upptäcka att det inte alls var postgresql utan myskul (vilket förklarar allt tras den hade för sig)
<kodein> myskul är ursprungligen ett hack, och sedan har man försökt lägga på såna där saker som är viktiga för databaser, t.ex. konsistens och nån sorts stabilitet
<kodein> men det sker fortfarande, mellan minorversioner, att keywords tillkommer och försvinner halvt random.
<kodein> det känns helt klart som om de som utvecklar elefanten tänker till ett snäpp extra jämfört med delfinen :)
<haaga> jag gillar mysql, tycker det är en trevlig db
<haaga> även fast den har lite konstiga saker för sig
<kodein> okej, du har rent emotionella skäl
<haaga> nja, har kört till migrationer till mysql och märkt att saker brukar fungera mycket snabbare och bättre
<haaga> men det som är lite jobbigt att det är en hel tweakande innan man får ut en bra prestanda ur dem
<kodein> "snabbare" är ju en mätbar sak, förvisso
<larsemil> postgres fulltextsök är ju helt underbart
<kodein> men vad menar du med "bättre"?
<amelia> enda fördelen mysql haft gentemot postgresql har varit replikeringen, men det är lagat nu..
<haaga> med bättre syftade jag på en att mycket strul försvann för en app när vi gick till mysql
<kodein> vad hade ni innan?
<haaga> brist på fulltextsökningarna var dock lite surt
<haaga> mssql2005
 * amelia väntar med spänning....
<haaga> kanske inte borde nämna ms i en ubuntukanal. :P
<amelia> vi är inte så religiösa... men reaktionen hade kunnat bli rolig... men det var ingen som nappade. :(
<amelia> eller så skriver kodein världens längsta uppsatts nu. :P
<kodein> nä
<haaga> men hur som helst så lirade mysql mycket bättre med våran miljö än mssql gjorde
<haaga> haha
<kodein> jag funderade på att börja prata om sybase istället
<amelia> hehe
<haaga> men det kan ha med Java att göra
<kodein> transact-sql verkar vara en helt okej pl/sql, faktiskt
<haaga> tror ms hade fulknackat sin jdbc lite
<kodein> men jag har inte personligen utsatts för ms-sql sen gymnasiet, men det finns andra här på bygget som får lida av det
<haaga> kan ju finnas lite problem om mysql försvinner och det är att "foss:ade" dbmarknaden översvämmas med alternativ.
<amelia> det finns väl hur många sk "foss:ade" databaser som helst..
<haaga> jepp, men mysql är ju fortfarande störst *duckar för all rage som kommer*
<kodein> jag tror ju knappast det blir så mycket fler mysql-forkar än det varit hittills
<kodein> mariadb lär vara den som överlever bäst
<amelia> det är ju fett 1900-tal med sql-databaser.
<kodein> ja, numera är det noskon som gäller
<kodein> eller ldap
<haaga> visserliggen kanske är 1900-tal med databaser, men fortfarande används dem väldigt mycket vilket gör att det fortfarande är en viktig marknad
<knarF_se> haaga: Hur f*n vågar du påkalla Diabolo självt, *här*?
<haaga> knarF_se: mysql?
<knarF_se> haaga: Nä, MS.
<kodein> när jag konfirmerade mig (eller tja, innan jag hoppade av konfirmeringen) fick jag ju lära mig av prästen att det var mer okej att svära i kyrkan än nån annanstans ;)
<knarF_se> Multipel Skleros :P
<haaga> knarF_se: jag gjorde ju en bra insatts, jag flyttade ifrån en ms-maskin!
<haaga> knarF_se: du borde ju ge en tumme upp att vi har en ms-maskin mindre i världen. :P
<knarF_se> haaga: Helt klart! Fast jag är inte så fanatisk gentemot MS.
<knarF_se> Dem kommer med nått bra ibland.
<knarF_se> Och då menar jag, ibland...
<knarF_se> :P
<haaga> explorer kan ju inte räknas in i brasidan
<haaga> all denna jävla huvudverk den webbläsaren har gett webbutvecklare
<knarF_se> haaga: Nää, varken explorer.exe eller iexplore.exe
<haaga> :D
<knarF_se> haaga: PÃ¥minn mig ikke :-/
<knarF_se> Fick huvudverk bara jag tänkte på det.
<amelia> urgh, är inte dagen slut än?! det är mörkt, dimmigt och kallt.. och det enda jag vill är att åka hem och krypa ner i sängen med en bok.
<knarF_se> Om MicroSoft vore något smarta så borde dem dumpa Trident och vad deras JavaScript-motor nu kan tänkas heta och köra WebKit med antingen v8 eller JägerMonkey.
<haaga> knarF_se: problemet är att de aldrig kommer att göra det
<haaga> <3 Chrome
<Kimmen> 0 grader när man åkte till jobbet idag
<elias79-pinguy-0> Jag kör chrome men föredrar firefox
<knarF_se> haaga: Precis, fast skulle dem göra det så skulle dem få en massa lediga utvecklare som kan jobba på att förbättra IE-upplevelsen riktigt mycket.
<Kimmen> </3 chromium
<elias79-pinguy-0> Synd att adblock buggar i chrome
<knarF_se> Fan på kubuntu så följer världens konstigaste webbläsare med...
<knarF_se> <3 Vimperator!
<haaga> skulle ms fixa explorer så att den kan rendera saker som den borde och fixa ett bättre stöd html5
<larsemil> konqueror!
<haaga> ... så skulle webbutveckling vara för enkelt
<haaga> jag gör ju alltid misstaget att skriva css och testa i firefox/chrome för att sedan upptäcka att det ser ut som en adhd-unge har ritat en picasso i explorer
<knarF_se> larsemil: Den läsaren är väl bra, det är ifrån den som Äpplet snodde HTML-motorn och började kalla för WebKit. Nä, den konstiga webbläsaren jag pratar om heter Rekonq eller nått sånt
<knarF_se> haaga: Svaret heter polyfill :P
<Kimmen> links ftw!
<knarF_se> haaga: Exempel på en polyfill som jag brukar slänga in: http://css3pie.com/
<larsemil> csspie är grymt faktiskt
<haaga> knarF_se: ser fint ut, men fortfarande måste man ta omvägar vilket jag inte gillar
<knarF_se> larsemil: Ah, men inte utan sina buggar :P
<larsemil> fungerade ganska bra på den site jag använde det på senaste, inga märkbara buggar.
<knarF_se> haaga: HÃ¥ller med du.
<larsemil> beror väl på lite vilke css3 egenskaper man är ute efter.
<haaga> eller html5element
<larsemil> där kör jag html5shiv
<haaga> och det ju också att gå runt
<knarF_se> larsemil: Nä, det enda jag har upptäckte var att man kan inte låta element vara static om deras parents har blivit ändrarde på utav css3pie.
<knarF_se> larsemil: Svaret var enkelt. position:absolute;
<haaga> men fortfarande, alltid ska man köra omvägar för explorer bara man har mer än 1 bild på sidan
<haaga> märkte även att explorer tappat referer om man redirectar med ett js
<knarF_se> haaga: För det mesta så skiter jag i IE, skaffar kunder med chrome vettja :P
<haaga> knarF_se: om hela världen kunde enas om att köra chrome så skulle webben vara ett fint och bra ställe
<knarF_se> haaga: Det jobbiga var ju att min egen far vägrar annat än IE7...
<haaga> webbutvecklare skulle vara harmoniska, användare skulle få uppleva sidor som de vborde
<knarF_se> haaga: Kör själ Vimperator och LuaKit
<knarF_se> Har problem med tennis/mus-arm
<knarF_se> FÃ¥r bara inte min rit-platta att funka med Ubuntu...
<haaga> jag var en inbiten firefox:are, men när jag körde chrome och insåg att allting var bättre där så gick jag över
<haaga> ok, inte allt, saknar några plugins och möjligheten att köra en proxy
<knarF_se> Så jag har mus inkopplad ändå för att kunna rita, men glömmer bort att jag får så himla ont i armen...
<haaga> knarF_se: :(
<elias79-pinguy-0> inte bättre men snabbare
<knarF_se> haaga: Om jag bara visste var jag skall börja så skulle jag nog skriva en egen drivrutin. Fast det verkar som att företaget som gjorde ritplattan har gått i graven, så det blir vääldigt mkt trial-and-error isf.
<elias79-pinguy-0> framförallt enklare
<knarF_se> elias79-pinguy-0: Beror på att dem inte tillåter monkey-patching som FF gör
<haaga> knarF_se: sånt är surt
<haaga> det jag älskar mest i chrome är snabbheten och det enade adress/sökfältet
<knarF_se> haaga: Jupps, så får spara ihop lite pengar tills jag har råd med en Wacom Cintix dåe :P
<knarF_se> haaga: Jo, det är ju ologiskt att FF (Och även Vimperator) har både sökmöjlighet i adressfältet och en speciell sökrute.
<elias79-pinguy-0> !google monkey-patching
<ubot2> elias79-pinguy-0: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<haaga> sälj ritplattan du har till en förlorad stackare på tradera så har du lite startkapital
<knarF_se> fast försöker man söka på “bash: Some error” i FF så får man ett meddelande ifrån FF “Kan inte visa sidan, vet inte hur protokollet "bash" skall hanteras”
<knarF_se> haaga: Fick den via tradera :D
<haaga> haha
<haaga> då säljer man den vidare
<haaga> är expert på att köpa onödiga saker på tradera, använda dem ett tag och sälja dem igen för samma pengar
<knarF_se> haaga: Men den är såå fin, dessutom var blev priset bara 27kr eller nått sånt
<haaga> senaste köpa -> använda -> sälja blev en hasselblad med digitalbakstycke
<knarF_se> hasselblad?
<knarF_se> En kamera?
<elias79-pinguy-0> jaaa
<knarF_se> :P
<knarF_se> Är inte så inne på sånt, eller sport
<elias79-pinguy-0> fyyy
<haaga> jepp, en sån där månkamera
<elias79-pinguy-0> sp0rt
<knarF_se> sist jag tog en promenad, så gick jag en hyfsad bit. Lite mer än 42km. Vet ej exakt för mobilen dog, skulle ha tagit en riktig GPS...
<mewmin> öh
<mewmin> 4,2 mil?
<knarF_se> Ja, vadå?
<elias79-pinguy-0> 4.2 två meta r är jobbigt
<elias79-pinguy-0> :P
<coobra> v sumerar det hela med vegoluriskt !!!
<mewmin> jävligt hurtbulle
<mewmin> :)
<knarF_se> mewmin: JAg har tänkt läänge att jag skall gå hela upplandsleden, och spela in ett GPX-spår på hela. Men det låter en aningens jobbigt faktiskt, ca 450km
<mewmin> ojoj
<mewmin> jag ska börja simma
<mewmin> brukar köra 1-2 km
<mewmin> 2-4 ggr per vecka
<knarF_se> Simma är jobbigt.
<mewmin> men mitt simkort gick ut 30 maj
<mewmin> :<
<knarF_se> Kan dock bero på att jag har musarm
<mewmin> nu har jag iofs ansökt om pengar till ett nytt
<mewmin> jag tycker vatten rä ett underbart element
<mewmin> slippa svetten <3
<knarF_se> mewmin: Min mobil har ett simkort :P
<mewmin> årskort för att simma
<delhage> haha
<mewmin> kostar 1400 kr om man är pensionär
<knarF_se> Eh? Är väl fan bara hoppa i ån
<mewmin> hej delhage, minns du mig
<delhage> mewmin: hej hej, javisst
<mewmin> delhage: kul :)
<mewmin> delhage: läget då?
<haaga> simma i mälaren eller något så spar du 1400 kr varje år :)
<mewmin> ah brukade slänga mig i den när jag bodde på stora essingen
<knarF_se> mewmin: Jag verkar vara en av dem lyckliga själarna som inte transpirerar i allt för stora mängder. Men vi har varit utan varmvatten här i snart en vecka, vilket börjar bli bra jobbigt...
<mewmin> jag tänkte nästan gå till svettkliniken
<mewmin> det brukar rinna från ansiktet på mig
<mewmin> varje sommar
<knarF_se> mewmin: Ja, det är ju jobbigt.
<mewmin> har såna här finska lappgener som inte tål värme, gillar kyla
<delhage> mewmin: sorry, jobbar samtidigt
<antii> :P
<mewmin> delhage: aha, hur går det? du har väl egen firma
<delhage> jepp
<mewmin> 10 april premiärbadade jag
<delhage> har en klass framför mig så jag kan inte skriva så mycket
<mewmin> i havet
 * nikihr kastar in antii i väggen med huvudet före!
<mewmin> http://www.mewm.in/2011/04/premiarbad-i-havet.html
<mewmin> skithäftiga bilder va
<knarF_se> mewmin: Haha, mina finska gener måste då ha blivit framodlade i århundraden av Sauna-användande :P
<mewmin> knarF_se: det är därför du är så hård och kan promenera mycket
<knarF_se> mewmin: Haha, men jag har fan ont i benen efter den promenaden
<mewmin> haha vet ni vad jag precis gjorde
<knarF_se> Fina bilder, BTW!
<mewmin> tankade hem twilightserien :(
<mewmin> måste se vare e för skit
<knarF_se> hahah :D
<mewmin> knarF_se: ah det är en polare som tog dem första gången hon använde en systemkamera
<mewmin> jävligt begåvad
<knarF_se> mewmin: De må jag hålla med om!
<knarF_se> Nä, paus i från IRC-sociala kanaler och dags för att bli lite IRL-social :P
<amelia> urgh, alla dessa servrar man ska ha tillgång till.. *suckar*
<delhage> mewmin: hur är livet själv?
<haaga> amelia: skänk en sparcserver till mig så slipper du en iaf!
<amelia> haaga: du kan få den jag har hemma..
<mewmin> delhage: jo jag är nypensionerad i 3 år, ekonomin har ordnat sig iom att jag får 93% av hyran betald av försäkringskassan.
<mewmin> delhage: mår för bra just nu, är hyper
<mewmin> delhage: sover inte och är aldrig trött ändå
<delhage> pensionerad?
 * knarF_se måste sluta skriva saker på sin hemsida som kan ändras inom det närmsta årtiondet -- Jobbigt att uppdatera jue.
<mewmin> jepp
<delhage> ok
<delhage> låter bra
<mewmin> jag har en blandning av bipolär sjukdom och schizofreni
<mewmin> kallas schizoaffektivt syndrom
<haaga> amelia: trevligt. måste bara komma på vad man kan göra med en
<delhage> ok
<delhage> mewmin: tar man nån medicin då?
<mewmin> delhage: mm en del
<mewmin> delhage: antipsykotika, stämningsstabiliserande och ångestdämpande och sömnmedicin
<knarF_se> mewmin: Tycker synd om tablett-knaprare :-/
<mewmin> får epilepsimedicin
<mewmin> i antidepressivt syfte
<mewmin> vanliga ssri utlöser manier
<knarF_se> mewmin: Fick antidepp ett tag, bara det att dem hade biverkningen att jag blev riktigt senil...
<mewmin> knarF_se: okej
<mewmin> jag vet inte vad jag är
<mewmin> har också skitdåligt minne
<knarF_se> ibland kan jag hamna i nått slags sovande-vaken-tillstånd. Skrämmande....
<knarF_se> Jaja, jag lever i alla fall. Och jag har tio tår på fötterna.
<knarF_se> Nä, nu äre bra med IRC för en halvtimme ller tre för min del. C ya'll later!
<mewmin> ciao
<larsemil> haaga: precis så var jag också. inbiten firefoxare och har bara totalt fastnat i chrome
<whomee> undra om man ska orka installera ubuntu på jobbdatorn eller inte .. frågan som ställs då är hur det rullar på med våra cfengine och allt :/
<haaga> larsemil: ja, chrome är trevligt att använda. firefox känns ju rätt segt när man suttit med chrome.
<haaga> men nya firefox skulle ju vara bättre säger de
<andol> whomee: Om jag ska skjuta lite vilt från höften så tror jag inte det är några problem att kombinera cfengine och Ubuntu. Däremot kanske det är så att ni har recept, eller vad det nu kallas i cfengine-sammanhang, som inte vill sig rakt av.
<niklaswe> Hur skulle ni löst detta problem... Jag har alla användare i ladp, men vi använder ssh-nycklar. hur ska jag få ut nycklarna till rätt användare på maskinerna?
<Coffe> niklaswe, har du nycklarna i ldap ?
<andol> niklaswe: Mängd användare, mängd maskiner, etc?
<niklaswe> andol: ca 100 användare och 200 maskiner.
<derfian_> niklaswe: nfs-hemkataloger?
<Coffe> det går att spara keys i ldap .. så de tycker jag vore den smidigaste lösningen
<Markslap> God eftermiddag, när man sätter ett alias i bash så ärnset ju inte global, men det verkar inte sparas öht.
<Markslap> Ska man konfa någon configfil i stället för att skriva «alias 'c=cd ../'»?
<madbear> Markslap: det ska väl in i .bashrc eller .profile nåt?
<Markslap> Och om man ska leka i en configfol, vilkrnr det?
<Markslap> ah
<Markslap> madbear: hm, ska kolla det
<Markslap> Återkommer med resultat
<Markslap> :)
<madbear> det är nog .bashrc va
<knarF_se> madbear: Jupp, .bashrc borde gå bra
<Markslap> Jupp
<Markslap> Hittade
<Markslap> Tack madbear
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Ska jag restarta bash?
<knarF_se> lägg “echo "$USER was here!"” i filen .bash_logout när du ändå är igång, Markslap :D
<Markslap> Servicen dvs.
<knarF_se> näpp
<knarF_se> skriv bara . ~/.bashrc
<Markslap> Haha
<knarF_se> . ~/.bashrc
<Markslap> uh
<Markslap> Vad gör den?
<knarF_se> den kör din ~/.bashrc -fil
<Markslap> Jag ärbredan i min ~
<Markslap> är redan*
<knarF_se> skriv “. .bashrc” då om du vill :)
<Markslap> Ska man inte köra ./.bashrc då?
<Markslap> hm, mkay
<Markslap> Will try it
<Markslap> Najs
<knarF_se> Nice :P
<Markslap> Nu fungerar det.
<Markslap> Skriver ofta från telefonen, och då blir det jobbigt att skriva «cd ..» hela tiden.
<Markslap> Och c används ändå inte
<knarF_se> då kan du lägga till “alias install="sudo aptitude install"” oxå så sparar du lite på tangentbordet :P
<knarF_se> Många som ssh:ar ifrån telefonen?
<Coffe> +1
<Markslap> Jag har alltid en su/root-terminal i tmux uppe
<Markslap> Så sudo anävänder jagvaldrign
<Markslap> knarF_se: +1 på att du använder aptitude dock
<Markslap> :D
<knarF_se> Markslap: Tycker att den är bättre för det mesta, antar att det jag tycker den är sämre på är bara för att jag inte kan dem kommandona än
<Markslap> Okej :›
<Markslap> Jag finner aptitude mer logik
<Markslap> logisk*
<Markslap> Såsom: aptitude search i stället för apt-cache search
<Markslap> Eller hur man nu gjorde
<knarF_se> Jo, det är den väl. Den skriker inte bara för att den inte hittar ett visst paket, utan fortsätter installera dem som den faktiskt hittade.
<knarF_se> Markslap: Jo, så var det.
<Markslap> Precis
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Nu ska jag hoppa av bussen
<Markslap> Tack för hjäklpen folket och ha en trevlig dag!
<knarF_se> Okay, hare't!
<barzam> knarF_se: japp sshar nästan varje dag från telefonen
<knarF_se> Okay, låter jobbigt =) Även fast jag har ett fysiskt tagentbord så låter jag gärna bli att skriva på den.
<knarF_se> Fast jag antar att skulle jag jobba med servrar eller något sådant, så visst.
 * knarF_se saknar sin P900 med handskrift-igenkänning
<knarF_se> BTW, är det någon som donerar till wikipedia nu?'
<amelia> jaha, då får man se om man får sin diskettstation idag då eller om jag får vänta mer på den..
<haaga> amelia: diskettstation? och du som sa att databaser känndes 1900-tal
<amelia> haaga: jag sa inte databaser, jag sa sql-databaser... och det här är inte för aktuella system, detta är för mitt stora intresse för datorhistoria
<knarF_se> amelia: Disketter? Menar du att ni arbetar med flexskivor fortfarande? Jag använde rawrite på alla mina disketter säker tio år sen.
<haaga> amelia: aha, det förklarar det lite. :)
<knarF_se> aha-
<amelia> knarF_se: nej, vi gör inte det. jag gör hemma.
<HeMan> jahapp, roligt att sitta och starta 4 datorer var 5:e minut i flera timmar
<amelia> HeMan: haha, är klustret trasigt?
<haaga> en bekant till mig har en kartong disketter som är oöppnade. han vägrar att öppna dem
<amelia> HeMan: eller startar du upp ett nytt?
<einand> ett tips, om ni skall flyga, så låt inte disktter gågenom röntgen, jag fick 200 diskter obrukbara efter det
<knarF_se> haaga: Det kan jag förstå, om hundra år är dem säkert värda något :P
<HeMan> amelia: klustret är helt, det är nätverket som är trasigt
<amelia> HeMan: ajsing
<haaga> knarF_se: haha, troligtvis så kanske de har stigit lite över inköpsvärdet
<knarF_se> einand: Jag vågar inte ta något elektroniskt genom flygets Röngten.
<amelia> datorn och mobilerna brukar klara sig alldeles fint.
<einand> knarF_se: flash minnen har fungerat för mig hitils
<knarF_se> haaga: Typ det jag menade, kanske 3.2%-enheter
<einand> men hårdiskar och annat magnetsiskt slutar fungera
<knarF_se> einand: Haha, jag är så paranoid att jag tar backup på telefonen först och skickar en till off-site :D
<amelia> det passerar rätt många hårddiskar genom röntgen på x antal flygplatser runt om i världen varje dag.. känns inte osm ett jätteproblem.
<haaga> mitt passerkort till jobbet fungerade inte efter en flygning
<einand> knarF_se: gör jag med numera, men det är pga gällande lagar så jag vågar inte frakta digitalt material fysiskt
<einand> en kompis blev av med sin dator i 8 veckor
<knarF_se> Aj då
<einand> japp tullen usa tyckte inte om att han inte ville lämna ifrån sig krypteringsnyckeln
<knarF_se> einand: Hahah, just typiskt jänkarna!
<amelia> undrar vad vi har för direktiv om hur vi ska uppföra oss i en sådan situation.
<einand> när vi var i NL så tog dom och kollade våra maskiner efter spår efter sprängämnen
<einand> brb
<einand> amelia: kan vara bra att veta
<knarF_se> einand: Så efter 8veckor så sa Jänkarna, äh vafan. Finns säker inget intressant, och bruteforce på nyckeln har bara kommit till 0.000873%
<amelia> einand: jo, om jag nu ska åka till usa... har iofs svårt att tänka mig att de skulle våga plocka min dator om jag åker över.
<knarF_se> amelia: Var inte så säker på det, så länge du inte är dotter till Bush eller vad han heter. :P
 * knarF_se ← väldigt insatt i politik!
<amelia> knarF_se: det är obama som är president nuförtiden... men oavsett så tänkte jag mer på att jag jobbar för ett amerikanskt bolag.
<knarF_se> amelia: Okay, coolt :P
<haaga> vore kul och jobba för ett mexikanskt bolag och passera tullen i usa
<haaga> lär ju aldrig se sina saker mer
<knarF_se> haaga: Eller ett kubanskt är nog bättre exempel.
<knarF_se> Mmm, cigarrer från havanna!
<haaga> ultimat vore det väl att jobba för något företag i irak
<knarF_se> Nja, Nord-Korea?
<knarF_se> Försöka att få en vägbeskrivning ifrån Google Earth där den klart kortaste vägen är genom Nordkorea =D
<knarF_se> Eller Irland → USA
<haaga> gillar deras påskägg när de uppmanade att åka vattenskooter emellan kina och japan
<knarF_se> Ja, men över atlanten så ber dem dig att simma. Eller brukada iaf, säkert nån jänkare som försökte och dog. Och sen återupstod så att han kunde stämma google eller nått...
<knarF_se> Finns ganska många påskägg och andra konstigheter i  Google Maps, på nått ställe mitt i indien så är det helt plötslig super-bra upplösning runt en brunn.
<knarF_se> Och jag menar verkligen fet upplösning, man kan nästintill räkna hårstråna på elefanterna.
<delhage> hur många är det?
<haaga> haha
<knarF_se> delhage: ca 2100 på ryggen
<delhage> det var glest
<knarF_se> delhage: Orkade inte räkna dem på svansen :P
<einand> amelia: varför skulle dom inte våga plocka din dator, min polare jobba för Europeiska patentverket, och dom snodde hans maskin
<einand> så länge disken inte är krypterad så brukar dom inte hålla datornmer än en dag, då domdrar en kopia på allt
<knarF_se> einand: Så då kör man med stegenoFS, dem lär aldrig fatta att det ens är något där :P
<einand> knarF_se: fungerar hur?
<amelia> einand: vi måste ha krypterad disk och bios-lösenord så de har ju inte mycket för att plocka min ändå
<einand> amelia: måste vi ha med
<haaga> det är dumt att passera tullen i usa med blueprints för en atombomb utan att kryptera disken
<einand> dock säger lagarna att du är skyldig att lämna ut krypteringsnycklar
<amelia> einand: säger lagarna att det är så så måste jag garanterat lämna ut den informationen också.
<haaga> säger lagom något om temporär minneslucka?
<einand> amelia: eller så tar du inte med dig någon känslig information
<einand> utan lägger upp den så du kan installera om maskinen över nätet när du gått igenom tullen
<amelia> einand: eller så låter jag det bli företagets huvudvärk..
<amelia> einand: inte mina grejjer lixom.
<einand> ok
<knarF_se> amelia: bios-lösenord är roligt, rycka batteriet brukade funka.
<einand> måste vara skönt att inte ha ansvar över sånt
<einand> knarF_se: isf har du en gammal och dum dator
<einand> har du en TMP modul i datorn är det omöjligt
<einand> tpm menar jag
<einand> ;)
<knarF_se> TPM? Få kolla upp det. Du kan kolla → http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steganographic_file_system =D
<einand> på tal om det, upptäckte jag hade hårdvara stöd för flera krypteringar i min cpu, så jag fick 0.000% i prestanda försämring när min disk är krypterad
<whomee> einand: sjysst försämring
<einand> whomee: japp
<einand> den pumpa 2GBs i dekryptering av AES
<einand> utan att belasta cpun
<einand> men nu skall jag gå av bussen, ses snart
<knarF_se> einand: C'ya!
<amelia> einand: jag är inte ansvarig mer än att jag ska göra som de säger till mig. :)
<knarF_se> Jag har faktiskt inte märkt någon prestanda förändring sen jag började köra med krypterad disk.
<knarF_se> Fast iofs så skulle jag kunna köra utan krypterat. Har inget direkt av intresse, tror jag.
<whomee> dom vill så gärna att jag ska kryptera min laptop på jobbet men jag orkar inte en extra inloggning
<knarF_se> whomee: Krypteringen av min dator är kopplad till min keychain eller vad det heter, så det är kanske en aningens mindre säkert än vad man kan tro. Men men, som sagt. Jag har nog inget av intresse, förutom de där ritningarna på en quantum-wave drive... :P
<einand>  så hemma
<einand> amelia: måste vara hemskt skönt
<einand> jag fick en oväntad räkning från Telia idag
<knarF_se> whomee: Vad sysslar du med som är så hemligt då? (Om det är så hemligt att du inte ens får säga vad det rör sig om så respekterar jag det :P)
<whomee> knarF_se: ne men policyn för våra laptops är väl att vi ska kryptera dom, är nog mer säljarna och liknande som reser mer än jag som ska följa det där. jag är ju ändå i systemavdelningen så jag väljer själv om jag ska klanta mig :) just nu har jag inget av värde i den. kanske någon ritning för någon subsite.
<einand> själv sysslar med med utveckling och har lösenordord till kund data m.m.
<einand> som absolut inte får komma i fel händer
<whomee> ja ne våran information ska väl inte komma i fel händer heller, finns endel information om strukturen på näten och annan matnyttig info.
<whomee> nehe kanske dra hem istället då
<whomee> bajbaj
<knarF_se> Kan man inte lösa det genom att köra med krypterade disk-avbilder eller virtuella maskiner?
<knarF_se> whomee: See ya!
<HeMan> knarF_se: eller så kan man ha filer med lösernord och nycklar som man gpg-krypterar, antingen med lösenord eller med sin gpg-nyckel
<einand> HeMan: har både filsystem krypterat, och filer krypterade
<HeMan> einand: det har iofs jag med
<HeMan> einand: men en enklare lösning, som inte är så himla mycke osäkrare är filer som är krypterade
<HeMan> einand: men då kan man iofs fortfarande få fram "metadatan" som tex filnamn och datum när filen skapades
<einand> HeMan: nja, sedan litar jag inte på att det skulle skapas någon orkypterad tempfil någonstnas
<einand> och krypterade filer har jag för att då vet jag att jag inte glömmer att skydda dom när jag sprider dom
<HeMan> einand: echo "mypwd" | gpg -c > mypwd.crypted
<einand> HeMan: jo men när jag arbetar med projectet så är det ju okrypterat, finns ju tyvär väldigt få program som klarar av att arbeta med krypterade filer direkt
<einand> därför måste jag ha även filsystemet krypterat
<einand> och då blir ju även min nyckelfil krypterad
<HeMan> einand: emacs kan jobba med krypterade filer
<einand> HeMan: inget intresse av att lära mig emacs
<knarF_se> Hur funkar det med LoCo-mötet på IRC ikväll, måste man vara betalande hedersmedlem eller ngt
<HeMan> einand: det är frivilligt, men kunnskap är lätt att bära!
<einand> HeMan: sedan blir det alltid spår efteråt ändå, tex när jag kompilerar projekt, så lägger den spår lite övar allt
<einand> HeMan: bättre ha överdriven säkerhet än att förutsätta något
<HeMan> einand: förutom att man riskerar att hamna i fängelse om man skulle av någon anledning passera USA's gränser
<einand> HeMan: nä, därför jag alltid blåser maskinen först, och drar ner den gamla installationen över nätet sedan
<HeMan> Post om rms besök i går http://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2011/11/09/rms-in-sthlm/
<HeMan> var mycket intressant!
<kodein> posten?
<HeMan> hans möte igår var väldigt intressant
<kodein> har man varit på ett rms-talk har man i stort sett varit på alla.
<kodein> och jag har redan sett han ;)
<einand> han är i göteborg i morgon
<einand> funderar på att gå, men tycker det är för mycket halleua oftast
<HeMan> jo
<Philip5> maxjezy: jasså du smyyyyger in utan att säga något
<coobra> hehe
<realubot> itmannen: Sitt inte och sov i kanalen.
<realubot> itmannen: Du kanske ska regga ett nytt domämnnamn och se till att webbsidan ligger på en anonym server. Loggarna i den här kanalen är ju offentliga så det är ju inte omöjligt att spåra domämnnamnet till dig och din ip.
<realubot> Någon mer än jag som har problem med att ansluta till Live Messeger-kontot i Pidgin?
<itmannen> realubot,  Nä det är nog bara du :)
<itmannen> Godmorgon kanalen
<coobra> :D
<itmannen> Nu har reggat en anonym webhosting
<coobra> hur
<coobra> var
<coobra> varför inte köra hemma  :D
<realubot> nu kom jag in i Pidgin.
<itmannen> coobra,  Om du menar mig så finns det logisk orsaker
<coobra> jasså
<itmannen> Jo men visst
<coobra> :o
<saba> Är det någon mer än jag som har seriösa problem med Skype sen i förrgår? Minns inte om jag gjorde någon uppdatering då, mycket möjligt.
<saba> Ska googla runt om några timmar, återkommer om jag hittar något.
<saba> Mitt problem är att Skype fryser när jag försöker stänga det (fastnar i en futex wait för er tekniska) och att chatten lyckas skicka 3-4 meddelanden och sen slutar fungera.
<saba> Helt otroligt frustrerande :-)
<itmannen> Dags för nyheterna på TV. >>Gone
<realubot> Fungerar inte webbtv hos itmannen?
<knarF_se> saba, vet du om futex är relaterat till konceptet med mutex:ar?
<knarF_se> Bara allmänt intresserad :P
<saba> knarF_se: ja det är det, men futex är Linux-specifikt
<knarF_se> Aha okay :P
<knarF_se> Intressant att läsa om, höll på med assembler 7-9 år sen.
<Richiie> tjena allihopa
<Richiie> jag har ett problem med min server, vaknade precis upp och såg att den hamnat i ett Busybox shell
<Richiie> genast börjar jag felsöka och försöker boota alla möjliga olika live cd's för att ta reda på om disken havererat
<Richiie> får inte igång någon skiva varpå jag startar om och provar igen samma sak där får felet BusyBox & Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/ uuid/4041e44f-bd63-4b4a-919a-0577bad89c53 does not exist
<Richiie> kollar som tur är i min grub meny och kan se att alla kärnor pekar mot just den UUID'en = de har fungerat tidigare men nu vägrar den komma in på systemet,
<Philip5> vad har den root-disken för uuid då?
<Richiie> Philip5: ja jag vill gärna köra blkid eller fdisk -l för att se
<Richiie> men jag får inget shell hur jag än försöker e är en gammal burk de här med en gammal läsare
<Philip5> men du kunde väl köra en livecd på den?
<Philip5> eller du får inte det alltså
<Richiie> nej jag får inget shell på 9.10 8.04 10.04 fedora 12, arch 2010
<Richiie> gparted live cd
<Richiie> den är kinkig med vad som startar..
<Philip5> tydligen
<Richiie> historian bakom denna är att jag installerat en 8.04 och sen där kört dist upgrade
<Richiie> = enda sättet jag kunde konfa upp allt
<Philip5> och inte ubuntu livecd heller?
<Richiie> upp till 10.10
<Richiie> nej inte ubbe live cd bara 8.04 som sagt
<Philip5> kör en 8.04 livecd då
<Richiie> och där kan jag inte välja "reparera ett trasigt system"
<Richiie> för att få shellet, den vägrar men hade jag valt installera ett nytt system hade den gillat det
<Richiie> men jag är garanterat säker på att UUID stämmer det är min sda disk.
<Richiie> och de är den som är just root disk.
<Richiie> odck skulle man vilja lägga undan hem katalogerna på ngt vis.
<Philip5> något galet med den är det ju tydligen så du borde komma åt med någon linuxdisk där du får ett shell och kan kolla
<Richiie> jo men jag vet att root disk alias /dev/sda är root partitionen som ligger på
<Richiie> och de är just de UUID'et :/
<Richiie> förhoppningsvis går de o rädda info på den men jag förväntar mig att den tackat för sig tråkigt värre
<itmannen> realubot, Ett sent svar. Jodå webTV fun kar här också. Men behöver vila min utslitna gamla kropp ibland.
<knarF_se> itmannen: Bättre sent än aldrig :P
<itmannen> knarF_se,  :) Helt rätt.
<itmannen> Ett steg i rätt riktning. Nu syns inga IP-nummer.
<itmannen> Nu är det dags för en liten tur på samhället>Gone
<fgh> hur hanterar ni era iphone 4 under ubuntu?
<knarF_se> Tappar den tre gånger i golvet :P
<fgh> tack då vet jag knarf_se, cpidiot
<knarF_se> Skämt å sido, Jag läste nånstans om en (braziliansk) kille som har hackat ihop en drivrutin. Skall se om jag kan hitta den.
<Philip5> som tur är så kör jag androidlur utan problem :)
<knarF_se> fgh: Menade inte att vara otrevlig. *Sorry* Här har du en länk till rätt snubbe's blog iaf → http://marcansoft.com/
<knarF_se> (Hoppas jag)
<knarF_se> fgh: Jo, det var rätt. Men kan inte hjälpa dig då jag bara har en Android-lur med pissig support ifrån SonyEricsson. Står att du kan SSH:a och hantera filer & musik på iPod & iPhone → http://marcansoft.com/blog/iphonelinux/usbmuxd/
<coobra> knarF_se:  vad är det :D
<knarF_se> coobra: Vad är vad?
<coobra> hmms
<coobra> ja vill ha android på min iphone  :(
<coobra> men just 3GS går det inte
<knarF_se> coobra: Okay, tyvärr så handlar usbmuxd (USB Multiplexer Deamon) inte om att stoppa in Linux/Android på iPhone =/
<coobra> blarf :/
<coobra> note till mig sälv
<coobra> dont just jumpin
<fgh> låter inte som något vidare stöd i linux :)
<knarF_se> coobra: Varför skulle du vilja pluppa in Android i en iPhone-lur?
<knarF_se> fgh: Vad är det du behöver stöd för? Flytta filer och SSH:a är det enda jag någonsin har behövt göra med min Android.
<knarF_se> fgh: Och SSH:a behövde jag endast göra för att byta ut SonyEricssons pissiga SingleTouch-drivrutin mot en med DualTouch i stället.
<coobra> knarF_se: för att alla jävla appar kostar på en iphone
<knarF_se> coobra: JailBreaka den :D eller kör WebApps
<coobra> heh
<coobra> jailBAKAD
<knarF_se> Bakar du? Bullar eller müffins?
<coobra> :D
<knarF_se> Länge sen man bakade något, om man bortser ifrån i Blender
<coobra> baked !!!
<knarF_se> coobra: Jag är osäker på om vi kommunicerar på samma våglängd?
<coobra> haha
<knarF_se> Intressant artikel → http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2007/08/you-know-linux-marry-me-doesnt-fly.html
<knarF_se> I skolan så gick jag IT-media, och jag tror faktiskt att de var flera tjejer i vår klass.
<knarF_se> fler än killar menar jag.
<knarF_se> Men det var även en linje som hette enbart “IT” och i den klassen så gick det bara 3 unga kvinnor.
<knarF_se> Efter ett tag så var det bara två, för en av dem bytte till samma inriktning som jag gick.
<larsemil> en gång träffade jag en tjej på irc
<larsemil> alltså ni kanske inte tror mig
<larsemil> men jag gjorde det
<knarF_se> larsemil: W00t! Du menar inte allvar?
<knarF_se> Okay, serous now guys!
<knarF_se> Sen så bytte jag stad, och hela min utbildning gick åt helvete =/
<knarF_se> larsemil: Om du inte märkt det, så idlar det minst 3-4 här med namn som är någorlunda feminint betonade.
<AlNiT> hmm går de verkligne inte flytta på fönstrena i aktivitetshanteraren och lägga den i annan ordning?
<knarF_se> larsemil: Fast jag antar att du skojjar; But just don't do that. Alienating pepz.
<CasperN> #ubuntu-se-mote möte 20.30
<knarF_se> AlNiT: Använder du Kubuntu?
<itmannen> PÃ¥ plats
<knarF_se> Då måste du ändra inställningen nånstans till manuell ist för alfabetisk
<AlNiT> knarF_se: sorry missade skriva med de, ja de gör jag
<AlNiT> hmm ok
<AlNiT> då finns funktionen iaf
<knarF_se> AlNiT: Ja, det störde mig nått så enormt om ett fönster bytte titel t.ex. Jag använder det motoriska minnet ganska mycket har jag märkt :P
<knarF_se> CasperN: Måste man vara medlem eller duger det att bara idla här?
<AlNiT> heh samma här.. har kört en viss ordning på fönstrena med program i flera år :)
<CasperN> det uppskattas nog att folk bara visar intresse
<knarF_se> Okay, jag är intresserad =)
<knarF_se> Brbr
<knarF_se> o/
<CasperN> in i kanalen bara, så får du en bild av hur det går till
<knarF_se> aha, fattade inte :D
<fgh> jag vill kopiera min adressbok från min gamla lur
<realubot> AlNiT: Vad använder du för version av Linux nu då?
<realubot> Ubuntu, Lubuntu, Kubuntu eller Mint?
<AlNiT> kubuntu 11.11
<Barre> delhage: drar till tallin imorrn, kan du rekommendera någon bra resturang?
<Frank_M_E> Kolla wikitravel vet jag :D
<Frank_M_E> «Gone»
<delhage> Barre: nope, var inte på nån
<delhage> Barre: var ska du bo+
<delhage> ?
<Barre> wtf?
<Barre> delhage: Meriton
<delhage> var ligger det?
<delhage> jag var bara op hotellrestaurangen
<delhage> på
<delhage> men gamla stan ser ju gulig ut
<delhage> gullig*
<Barre> jag får låta kunderna guida helt enkelt =)
<delhage> är det Meriton Old Town?
<Barre> delhage: http://www.galahotels.com/detail.aspx?hotelid=171427&sr=gg&gclid=CL3flJ-qqqwCFZEvmAodXCdl6w
<Frank_M_E> «Back: Går till mötet»
<realubot> Någon som har testat att köra Unity utan hårvaruaccelerering?
<realubot> Det ska gå att köra Unity utan grafikkortet nu. t.ex. i VirtualBox.
<realubot> Med CPU.
<realubot> Barre: Det var värst vad du är ute och far och flyger. Varför gör du det?
<TheClone> hej....jag har problem att fjärransluta mot en ubuntu dator när den inte har skärm...nån som vet vad som är fel och hur man åtgärdar det?
<joru> TheClone: stänga portar?
<joru> TheClone: brandvägg?
<joru> TheClone: hur försöker du anslyta?
<TheClone> den funkar när den har skärm tror inte det är brandväggen som är felet då....
<TheClone> RealVNC
<joru> TheClone: jag är inte säker på att jag jag förstår
<joru> TheClone: "när den har skärm"
<joru> TheClone: menar du när du är inloggad eller när du har dragit ur monitorn ur datorn?
<joru> TheClone:  jag känner mig dum..
<TheClone> när jag dragit ut monitorn
<joru> och inte är inloggad
<TheClone> jag sa fel...mena monitor med skärm....
<TheClone> den loggar in automatiskt när jag har skärm ikopplad.....
<joru> TheClone: ok, och när du är inloggad så är det möjligt att komma in via vnc
<joru> TheClone: jag förstrår. är inte säker hurvida man gör annars
<joru> TheClone: jag är 100% inlogade på en av mina servrar så jag har inte det problemet
<TheClone> jag kan ansluta till den med VNC om den startar upp med en monitor ikopplad, om den startar upp utan en monitor ikopplad kan jag inte logga in via VNC
<joru> TheClone: tyvärr
<joru> TheClone: jag tänkte mest bara shellaccess (typ ssh)
<TheClone> aha
<AlNiT> tips på smidigt grafiskt program för kubuntu där jag kan ställa grafikkortsfläkt hastigheten?
<AlNiT> fanns ju inte i amds egna drivisar ens :(
<tazaar> TheClone: har du läst och följt Ubuntu's community guide för VNC?
<TheClone> vars e den? jag aktivera bara remote desktop bland menyerna....det harfunkar förut....
<tazaar> TheClone: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC tips är att även sätta upp ssh så de blir säkrare (VNC over SSH)
<TheClone> mest intresserad att få igång vnc...får väl hitta nån annan bättre dist för det hela....jaja
<AlNiT> installera drivrutiner till grafikkortet precis men de blev helt åt helsike sämre så ska ta bort de men hur gör jag de? installen va en .run
<AlNiT> hittar ju inte de i varken program/paket-hanteraren
<tazaar> TheClone: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC#accessing-your-pc står steg för steg där precis hur man gör
<TheClone> yeah...ska kolla på det....
<larsemil> nej nu är det nog läggdags
<larsemil> uppgradera piwik först bara
<realubot> AlNiT: Det ligger in i pakethanteraren.
<realubot> Om du har installerat en .run-fil.
<gusnan> realubot, det stämmer inte - drivrutiner som installeras via run-filer hamnar inte i paket-hanteraren.
<gusnan> AlNiT, testa att köra din installerare med --help så borde den säga hur du avinstallerar drivrutinen.. jag har för mig nvidia har en --uninstall eller liknande.
<realubot> gusnan: Det var det jag försökte skriva.
<realubot> ligger inte i... skulle det stå.
<gusnan> realubot, ahaaa, då hänger jag med :)
<AlNiT> realubot: den ligger _inte_ i pakethanterar mao?
<AlNiT> hittar inte catalyst control center som amds heter
<AlNiT> däremot om jag söker på catalyst så får jag upp olika paket där de står de är drivisar för grafikkortet men de får jag error om jag försöker installera
<peyam> Tjena alltihopa
<realubot> AlNiT: Den ligger INTE i programcentralen eller vad det nu kallas.
<lag^> men realubot
<AlNiT> ok
<peyam> haha
<lag^> vad gör du här och chattar?
<peyam> program central
<realubot> lag^: Vad?
<realubot> lag^: Jag är ofta här.
<lag^> Du får sluta upp med sånt.
<realubot> lag^: Haha. Varför då?
<lag^> Jag vet inte?
<realubot> AlNiT: Har du någon länk till drivrutinen där du laddade ner den?
<AlNiT> realubot: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English
<realubot> AlNiT: Hur installerade du den då?
<realubot> Har du testat att köra det här i Terminalen:
<realubot> sudo ati-driver-installer-11-10-x86.x86_64.run --uninstall
<realubot> Eller: sudo ./ati-driver-installer-11-10-x86.x86_64.run --uninstall
<realubot> När du står i katalogen där run-filen ligger?
<realubot> AlNiT: Har du läser den här guiden: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide#Installing_Catalyst_Manually_.28from_AMD.2FATI.27s_site.29
<realubot> Där står hur man ska installera .run-filen.
<realubot> Du ska köra sudo sh ./ati-driver-installer-11-10-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/oneiric
<realubot> för att bygga en deb-fil och därefter installera deb-filen med sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<AlNiT> tydligen är de en bugg i den som ati inte fixat
<realubot> sudo dpkg -i fglrx*.deb
<realubot> AlNiT: Jaha. Ok.
<AlNiT> men asså jag har installerat caalyst control center, så man kan starta de programmet där man gör skärminställningarna
<AlNiT> men nu vill jag avinstallera de som sagt
<AlNiT> det är alltså pga den buggen de inte funkar
<realubot> AlNiT: Frågan är som sagt hur du gjorde för att installera .run-filen?
<realubot> AlNiT: Jag misstänker att du ska göra samma sak men med --uninstall efter.
<AlNiT> sh körde jag dne med
<AlNiT> sen blev de grafiskt och klickade fram tills installen va klar
<realubot> AlNiT: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide#Removing_Catalyst.2Ffglrx
<realubot> AlNiT: Har du en fil som heter: /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<realubot> Kontrollera med det här kommandot: ls -l /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<realubot> Om du har det så fungerar kanske kommandot i länken för att avinstallera drivrutinen.
<AlNiT> nej den fanns inte :/
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Jag vet inte hur man gör då för att avinstallera filen.
<AlNiT> okej
<AlNiT> men tack iaf för hjälpen
<realubot> AlNiT: Fråga i #ubuntu
<itmannen> Men om det är installerat borde du se det i synaptic. Och avinstallera där
<realubot> AlNiT: Eller ställ en fråga i ubuntu-se.org och håll tummarna för att någon ger dig ett bra svar.
<realubot> itmannen: Det är en .run-fil som han har tankat ner från amds sajt.
<AlNiT> synaptic?
<itmannen> realubot,  Jo men allt som är installert syns i synaptic
<itmannen> AlNiT,  Sök i dina program så hittar du det
<AlNiT> nej den finns inte där
<itmannen> Men om du kör 11.10 så måste du först installer synaptic via programcentralen
<AlNiT> okay
<itmannen> Allt finns i synaptic oavsett hur man installerat nämligen
<itmannen> I 11.04 fanns synaptic med som default. men dom tog bort det i 11.10
<gusnan> itmannen, är det så i Ubuntu? Jag vet att det _inte_ är så i Debian åtminstone.
<gusnan> alltså att allt man installerat syns i synaptic.
<itmannen> gusnan,  Det är ubuntu jag skriver om
<gusnan> Ja, det förstår jag.
<itmannen> Jag har iaf inte stött på något som jag installerat som inte funnits där.
<AlNiT> när jag försöker installera synaptic får jag felmedelande och de står att något annat program använder paketsystemet, men ingenting annat är igång
<itmannen> Och Gudarna ska veta att jag installerat de mest konstiga saker :)
<itmannen> AlNiT,  då har du med säkerhet något igång. Utan tvekan
<itmannen> Ingen update som går ?
<itmannen> Öppna systemövervakaren så ser du vilka processer som är igång
<realubot> itmannen: Nej. Allt som är installerat syns inte alls i Synaptic.
<itmannen> realubot,  Jag kan prata efter min egen erfarenhet
<realubot> itmannen: Det finns där om du installerar med dpkg.
<itmannen> realubot,  Hm. Nja jag undrar det jag
<realubot> D.v.s. med dpkg, Aptitude, Apt, Synaptic eller Ubuntu Software Center.
<realubot> Jag tror inte att allt som installeras kommer att synas i Synaptic.
<realubot> Hur skulle Synaptic kunna ha koll på det? Skulle Synaptic känna av att filer som har skapats utgör ett program? Det låter konstigt.
<itmannen> realubot,  tror gör man i kyrkan på söndagar :)
<realubot> itmannen: Vet du då? :)
<realubot> Om jag har en binärfil som jag skänger in i /bin så kommer du inte den synas i Synaptic bara för det?
<itmannen> realubot,  Bara vad jag själv har installerat. Men jag kanske har fel. Vilket verkar otroligt :D
<itmannen> realubot,  Om du slänger in en sådan är det inte en installation. Eller hur ?
<gusnan> itmannen, vad är det annars?
<AlNiT> hur ser jag i systemövervakaren vad som använder pakethanteraren?
<itmannen> gusnan,  Att bara lägga dit en bin är ingen installation
<itmannen> AlNiT,  GÃ¥ till fliken "processer"
<AlNiT> processtabell och "alla pricesser" finns de
<AlNiT> processer*
<realubot> itmannen: Jag tycker att det är en installation. En installation utan dpkg.
<realubot> itmannen: Synaptic är frontend till Apt som är frontend till dpkg, tror jag.
<itmannen> realubot,  Då tycker du fel min vän :)
<realubot> Det går att installera program utan att använda pakethanterare men det blir mer omständigt att uppdatera och avinstallera m.m.
<realubot> Vilket AlNiT märker nu.
<itmannen> Nu vet jag iof inte hur han har installerat
<realubot> AlNiT: Kör det här kommandot i Termialen: dpkg -l | grep "amd"
<realubot> Vad får du då?
<realubot> *Terminalen
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<realubot> Om du inte ser drivrutinen i listan som du får som resultat när du kör kommandot så finns det inte en chans att Synaptic hittar drivrutinen du har intsallerat.
<realubot> x_link: Lägg av!
<AlNiT> jadu massa siffor me konstiga namn, jag skulle nog behöva ta en print så du ser
<realubot> Det här är en supportkanal för Ubuntu och ingen lekstuga!
<itmannen> ii  libcolamd2.7.1                         1:3.4.0-2ubuntu3 _:)
 * realubot tar x_link i nackhåren och slänger in honom i kanalens fyllecell.
<itmannen> Nä visst ja. Jag kör ju 12.04 i denna
<realubot> Sov ruset av dig innan du visar dig här igen!
<AlNiT> realubot: aa precis :)
<realubot> AlNiT: ;)
<AlNiT> ii ia32-libs            20090808ubuntu26
<AlNiT> på nästa rad
<realubot> AlNiT: Fåe du så många?
<realubot> !pastebin | AlNiT
<ubot2> AlNiT: pastebin är en tjänst du kan använda för att klistra in text som är fler än tre rader, tex konfigurationsfiler, scripts, felmeddelanden m.m. - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<itmannen> realubot,  Sen när slutade det vara en lekstuga ? :)
<realubot> x_link: Blev du skraj nu eller?
<AlNiT> realubot: mm får logga in på andra datorn då, 2s
<realubot> itmannen: Du har rätt.
<realubot> Det är en lekstuga.
<itmannen> :D
<realubot> x_link: Fortsätt för all del att dansa.
<realubot> x_link: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se-lekstuga
<itmannen> realubot,  Du är hopplös men rolig
<CasperN> #ubuntu-se-fyllecell då?
<realubot> itmannen: ;)
<alnit_> realubot:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/733663/
<realubot> alnit_: Ja.
<realubot> Precis. Det är samma output som jag får på mitt system och jag har definitivt inte amd-drivrutinen installerad eftersom jag har nVidia-grafikkort.
<x_link> realubot: Varför har du inte det?
<realubot> alnit_: Du kommer knappast hitta drivrutinen i Synaptic, Apt. Ubuntu Software Center e.t.c. utan du måste avinstallera den på något annat sätt.
<x_link> AMD och nVIDIA är ju samma sak.
<realubot> OM den ens har installerats korrekt. :S
<realubot> x_link: Nej? AMD och ATI?
<x_link> Ja
<x_link> Alltid varit samma
<realubot> Vad snackar du om?
<x_link> Googla så får du inte se.
<realubot> Nej. Precis. Om jag googlar så får jag nog inte se.
<x_link> :D
<realubot> x_link med mig skämta.
<x_link> :D
<realubot> ;)
<x_link> Jiiiises vad sliten jag är.
<x_link> La mig _precis_ i sängen med laptopen.
<x_link> Nog dags att släcka ner tror jag.
<realubot> x_link: Du jobbar fortfarande för mycket.
<realubot> x_link: Och jag jobbar fortfarande för lite.
<x_link> Jag slutade för 10 min sedan :D
<realubot> x_link: Det går inte ihop.
<x_link> Hehe, men du går väl i skolan?
<realubot> x_link: Du blir utbränd av för mycket arbete och jag av för lite arbete. Tillsammans brinner vi upp.
<realubot> x_link: Nope. Jag har kastat in handduken.
<x_link> Jasså, inte bra ju.
<x_link> Ta upp handduken igen, tvätta den och kör vidare.
<realubot> x_link: Nja. Det löser sig.
<realubot> x_link: Ja, på ett eller annat sätt ska jag göra det.
<x_link> Kanon
<x_link> Ja du är ju fortfarande ung.
<alnit_> realubot: jag är inte riktigt med, vilken är det jag måste avinstallera på nått sätt?
<x_link> Du som är 21 år gammal har ju mycket tid kvar.
<realubot> x_link: Och du ska sluta jobba eller jobba mindre i.a.f.
<x_link> Sluta jobba kommer jag nog inte göra på ett par 10 år =)
<x_link> Men varva ner kommer jag om 15-20.
<x_link> Näfan, dags att sova.
<x_link> God natt!
<realubot> x_link: God natt!
<realubot> alnit_: Din .run-fil.
<realubot> alnit_: Du kan inte avinstallera den genom Synaptic eller Ubuntu Software Center eftersom den inte har installerats med dpkg utan manuellt.
<realubot> Eller vad man kallar en sådan installation som du har gjort.
<alnit_> okay.. nae har nästan förstått de så som jag letat runt.. frågan är ju då hur man avinstallerar de..
<realubot> alnit_: Ja. Och det är en bra fråga. :)
<alnit_> :)
<realubot> itmannen: Hjälp honom då.
<alnit_> kom aldrig fram till hur man får reda på vilken preocess de är som använder sig av pakethanteraren heller
<itmannen> realubot,  sorry jag blev upptagen en stund av en hustru :)
<itmannen> AlNiT,  Jag ska köra igån min och kolla vad det stär för precess
<peyam> hmm
<peyam> aså va fan
<peyam> beställde saker på inet i måndas
<itmannen> process
<peyam> de har inte skickat dem än
<alnit_> itmannen: ok, tack
<itmannen> Om jag startar programcentralen så står det under "Processer" Software-Center
<mewerner_arand> alnit_: itmannen: Som realubot påpekade, om du installerade sakerna via en .run fil och INTE en .deb är det bara att glömma allt vad pakethantering heter.
<itmannen> Även om jag nu kör 12.04 borde det se lika ut i 11.10
<alnit_> mewerner_arand: okay, fast hade ju varit bra ändå om jag iaf kunde isntallera synoptic inför framtida programinstallationer
<itmannen> synaptic
<mewerner_arand> Möjligtvis, om man nu gillar synaptic..
<itmannen> AlNiT,  Vad är det installerat ?
<AlNiT> driverrutiner till grafikkortet
<itmannen> betydligt bättre än programcentralen
<itmannen> AlNiT,  har du länken kvar till din nedladdning ?
<AlNiT> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English
<mewerner_arand> Anyhow, du har en fil vid namn "ati-driver-installer-x86.x86_64.run" right?
<AlNiT> ja
<mewerner_arand> vad händer om du kör den men --uninstall argumentet?
<AlNiT> hmm kommer inte ihåg exakt nu i denna soppan, vad va de jag skulle skriva exakt då?
<mewerner_arand> sudo ./ati-driver-installer-11-10-x86.x86_64.run --uninstall
<itmannen> Är det för en 64-bitars ?
<AlNiT> ja
<itmannen> k. DÃ¥ kan jag inte testa i denna datorn
<AlNiT> mewerner_arand: command not found då
<mewerner_arand> Ok, då måste man försöka leta på "amd-uninstall.sh" eller "fglrx-uninstall.sh" som bör ligga någonstans i /usr/share/ati/
<itmannen> Vet du länken till en 32-bitars ?
<AlNiT> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English
<realubot> alnit_: Står du i katalogen där .run-filen ligger när du kör sudo ./file.run --uninstall som mewerner_arand tipsade om?
<AlNiT> ja
<AlNiT> fick command not found
<realubot> alnit_: Kör det här kommandot: find /usr/ -iname 'uninstall.sh'
<realubot> alnit_: Vad får du då?
<mewerner_arand> AlNiT: Är det sudo som säger command not found?
<AlNiT> mewerner_arand: ja
<AlNiT> realubot: ska prova, 2s
<mewerner_arand> Snarare " find /usr/share/ati/ -iname *uninst* " ...
<realubot> AlNiT: Vänta. Kör det här istället:
<realubot> find /usr/share/ -iname 'uninstall.sh'
<realubot> Det går snabbare.
<AlNiT> hitta ingenting :/
<realubot> mewerner_arand: wildcards fungerar väl inte i find eller?
<mewerner_arand> försök med sudo sh ./ati-driver-installer* --uninstall istället då
<realubot> Jo. wildcards fungerar.
<mewerner_arand> Speciellt som filen heter "blah-uninstaller.sh"
<realubot> AlNiT: Kör det här: find $HOME -iname '*.run'
<realubot> Vad får du då?
<realubot> AlNiT: Testa det här också: find /usr/share/ -iname '*uninstall*'
<realubot> Vad får du om du kör mina två senaste kommandon?
<alnit_> alnit@alnit:~/Desktop$ sudo sh ./ati-driver-installer* --uninstall
<alnit_> Uninstaller for AMD Catalyst(TM) Proprietary Driver, /usr/share/ati/amd-uninstall.sh, does not exist or cannot be found.
<alnit_> alnit@alnit:~/Desktop$ find $HOME -iname *.run
<alnit_> /home/alnit/Desktop/ati-driver-installer-11-10-x86.x86_64.run
<realubot> Då försöker ju ati-driver-installer att avinstallera med amd-uninstall.sh-filen i.a.f. men filen saknas!
<realubot> Eller?
<mewerner_arand> Right, undras just om det kan vara så avigt att den heter fglrx* men installern letar efter amd*, verkar inte troligt...
<mewerner_arand> som sagt " find /usr/share/ati/ -iname *uninst* "
<alnit_> ati katalogen finns inte ens i share
<realubot> Använd bara /usr/share/ då.
<realubot> Dock så är det nog där problemet ligger.
<realubot> Jag tycker du ska testa att installera och avinstallera drivrutinen igen.
<realubot> sudo sh ./ati-driver-installer-11-10-x86.x86_64.run && sudo sh ./ati-driver-installer-11-10-x86.x86_64.run --uninstall
<alnit_> okay vi prövar
<realubot> Det är värt ett försök.
<realubot> alnit_: Testa också: find /usr/share/ -iname 'uninstall*'
 * mewerner_arand höll på att installera ati-drivisar manuellt i Gutsy, köpte sedemera dator med nvidia-kort...
<alnit_> realubot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/733686/
<alnit_> verkar funkat?
<mewerner_arand> Ser så ut.
<realubot> alnit_: Testa: cat /etc/ati/fglrx-uninstall.log | tail -50
<realubot> och posta i pastebin.
<alnit_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/733687/
<AlNiT> asså jag måste ändå säga de, man kan ju verkligen få hjälp på ett helt annat sätt när man kan göra så mycket saker via terminalen
<mewerner_arand> Mjo, är ju en klar fördel när man bara kommunicerar i text..
<realubot> AlNiT: Tja, då är frågan om din gamla divrutin används?
<realubot> Eller avinstallerade du den innan du installerade den du laddade ner?
<alnit_> nej jag bara ladda ner och installera
<alnit_> får väl boota om och hålla tummarna?
<realubot> Japp.
<realubot> alnit_: Ha ett bra liv om du aldrig får igång Ubuntu igen. ;)
<AlNiT> haha i wish :)
<AlNiT> det här är garanterat bara det första av många problem framöver :)
<realubot> AlNiT: Varför använde du inte den drivrutinen som Ubuntu rekommenderade? Vad var problemet med den?
<AlNiT> problemet var (är) att grafikkortsfläkten går påhögvarv hela tiden och i catalyst control center till win kan man ändra hastigheten på den, tänkte helt enkelt att då drar jag ner den för den är ju dessutom gjord till detta grafikkortet så då ska de ju funka
<realubot> Aha, ok.
<realubot> AlNiT: Det är lurigt med grafikkort i Linux. Det är bra att kolla upp ordentligt att grafikkortet drar jämnt med Ubuntu innan man köper.
<AlNiT> nu tänkte jag köra in synoptic me då jag blev rekommenderad de. men nu när jag söker i programvarucentralen hittar jag det inte :s
<realubot> AlNiT: Är det något som krånglar i Linux så är det grafikkort.
<AlNiT> realubot: aha de är så jäkligt asså
<realubot> AlNiT: Du kan lika gärna använda Ubuntu Software Center, tycker jag.
<realubot> AlNiT: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<mewerner_arand> synAptic
<realubot> Om du nu måste ha det. :)
#ubuntu-se 2011-11-10
<AlNiT> problemet med någon process som använder pakethanteraren är dock kvar
<AlNiT> itmannen somnade nog innan han kollade vilken process som används
<realubot> Nej? Du har väl startat om datorn?
<AlNiT> ja
<AlNiT> 3ggr
<realubot> Vad är problemet då?
<AlNiT> wait, ska printa
<realubot> Mm.
<alnit_> realubot:  http://i.imgur.com/BvryS.jpg
<AlNiT> ööh
<AlNiT> jag såg nu aqtt på bprinten så är inte felmedelande rutan med :s
<AlNiT> jo
<AlNiT> never mind, kollade fel
<realubot> AlNiT: Kör det här då: top -b 1 > top.txt
<realubot> saba: Och kopiera in innehållet i top i pastebin.
<realubot> saba: Oj. Fel.
<realubot> AlNiT: Det finns ett smidigt program för att pipe:a info i Terminalen till pastebin. Programmet heter pastebinit.
<realubot> AlNiT: Det är värt att installera när du har fått Apt att fungera igen. :)
<realubot> AlNiT: top -b -n 1 > top.txt
<realubot> Så ska det se ut. Det förra var fel.
<AlNiT> nuja, för den va helt tom först
<AlNiT> jasså, pastebinit är nå program för och snabbt lägga upp på pastebin eller?
<alnit_> realubot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/733713/
<realubot> alnit_: Det är inte så att ditt system håller på och uppdateras?
<realubot> Att du har kört igång en uppdatering?
<alnit_> jag har kört en om jag inte minns fel, nästan precis efter installen av kubuntu
<realubot> alnit_: Ok.
<alnit_> men jag körde saker i programvarucentralen efter de
<realubot> alnit_: Stäng Software Center.
<realubot> Muon
<realubot> Eller vad det heter.
<realubot> Och kör det här i Terminalen:
<realubot> sudo apt-get update
<realubot> Vad händer då?
<realubot> Kör också:
<alnit_> E: dpkg avbröts. Du måste köra "sudo dpkg --configure -a" manuellt för att korrigera problemet.
<alnit_> alnit@alnit:~/Desktop$
<realubot> Gör det då: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<realubot> Och sedan försöker du igen med: sudo apt-get update
<alnit_> ja nuså laddade den ner massa och installerade utan errors
<realubot> alnit_: Ok. Bra.
<realubot> alnit_: Installera pastebin (om du vill): sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<alnit_> vad tror du det va som hade hänt?
<alnit_> ok
<realubot> Tja, --configure gör det här:
<realubot> "       --configure package...|-a|--pending
<realubot>               Configure  a  package  which  has  been  unpacked but not yet configured.  If -a or
<realubot>               --pending is given instead of package, all unpacked but unconfigured  packages  are
<realubot>               configured.
<realubot> "
<alnit_> alla program man installerar med apt-get, lägger de sig i program/pakethanteraren?
<alnit_> så man enkelt kan ta bort de igen
<alnit_> värt och tänka på som nybörjare ju
<realubot> Så det verkar ju som om något paket något paket inte var konfigurerat. Vad det nu betyder i ditt fall vet jag inte.
<alnit_> okay
<realubot> alnit_: Japp.
<alnit_> well du löäste det ju iaf och det är jag väldigt tacksam för
<realubot> apt-get är en CLI (command line interface) till dpkg. Muon är ett GUI (graphical user interface) till dpkg.
<alnit_> okay
<realubot> eller kanske till apt-get som är det till dpkg.
<realubot> alnit_: Jag är tveksam till att installera Synaptic. Du klarar dig med Muon.
<realubot> alnit_: Istället för att söka i Moun så kan du söka i Terminalen så här:
<alnit_> nu när jag börja installera pastebinit så halvvvägs typ så kommer de upp en stor blå ruta med massa text om programmet sen "ok" allra längst ner, men hur kommer jag vidare? går ju inte klicka på ok, eller trycka ok, yes, enter eller nått
<realubot> apt-cache search pastebinit
<realubot> Och visa info med: apt-cache show pastebinit
<realubot> och kontrollera om paketet är installerat med: apt-cache policy pastebinit
<realubot> och installera med: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<realubot> och avinstallera med: sudo apt-get purge pastebinit
<realubot> alnit_: Använda Tab-tangenten för att hoppa till Ok.
<realubot> Tryck Enter när Ok är markerat.
<realubot> alnit_: Hur går deT?
<alnit_> inge vidare, går ju inte markera "ok"
<alnit_> http://i.imgur.com/bCIq7.jpg
<realubot> alnit_: Om du hoppar med Tab-tangenten?
<alnit_> den är det jag menar alltså, även om jag tror du hajjade de
<alnit_> JAHA
<alnit_> okej
<alnit_> nu känner jag mig dum
<alnit_> tack :)
<realubot> alnit_: Det ska du inte göra. Det är många som missar det. Jag har själv gjort det. :D
<alnit_> ja alla har vi ju varit nybörjare :)
<realubot> alnit_: Sedan när pastebinit är installerat så kan du testa det gär:
<realubot> *här:
<realubot> sudo lshw -c system | pastebinit
<realubot> Så får du se vad som händer.
<alnit_> dethär fick jag då
<alnit_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/733723/
<realubot> alnit_: Testa: ifconfig -a -s | pastebinit
<realubot> Och så testar du: sudo lshw -c system
<realubot> och: ifconfig -a -s
<realubot> Utan | pastebinit på slutet så förstår du kanske vad som händer?
<realubot> Output från kommandona före | skickas till pastebin automatiskt.
<realubot> | pastebinit är ett smidigt sätt att posta info till pastebin.
<alnit_> hmm fattar inte redigt
<alnit_> men ja de är ju kanon sätt, går ju himla mycke snabbare o smidigare
<alnit_> men säg jag får nått fel, jag vill visa dig de nu
<realubot> Om du skriver: ifconfig -a -s
<realubot> i Terminalen så ser du ju info om ditt nätverk i Terminalens output?
<realubot> Om du istället skriver: ifconfig -a -s | pastebinit
<realubot> Så kommer resultatet att skickas till pastebin istället för till Terminalen och du får som svar en länk till pastebin som innehållet output från ifconfig -a -s.
<alnit_> jaha ifconfig -a -s va nått du bara tog som exempel asså för och visa, det va inget som man ska skriva för att just pastebinit ska funka?
<alnit_> aa ja
<alnit_> ls | pastebinit
<alnit_> så får jag en länk med innehållet
<alnit_> najs
<alnit_> ja gud va mycket smidigare de va
<realubot> Det var bara ett exempel ja.
<realubot> sudo lshw -c system
<realubot> var ett annat exempel.
<realubot> alnit_: T.ex: cat top.txt | pastebinit
<alnit_> okay, vad skriver man om jag vill visa vad som finns på skärmen
<realubot> Så skickar du innehållet i filen top.txt till pastebin och får en länk som svar.
<alnit_> säg jag skrivit nått komandopo och fick fel, då vill jag göra en länk till de som har skrivits
<alnit_> ah okay
<realubot> alnit_: Jag vet inte. Jag brukar köra med imageshack-uploader
<alnit_> jasså :)
<realubot> För att skicka upp skärmdumpar till imageshack.us.
<realubot> alnit_: Du kan ta skärmdumpar i Terminalen med: scrot -d 5
<realubot> Där -d 5 innebär 5s väntetid.
<realubot> Du får nog installera scrot först: sudo apt-get install scrot
<realubot> Därefter tar du en skrämdump med: scrot -d 5 -u
<realubot> Och du hittar skärmdumpen om du kör: ls -l *.png
<realubot> Sedan laddar du upp till imageshack med: imageshack-uploader 2011-11-10- ... _scrot.png beroende på vad filen du har skapat med scrot heter.
<alnit_> ah sedär ja
<realubot> Du får installera imageshack-uploader också för det följer inte med systemet från scratch.
<realubot> sudo apt-get install imageshack-uploader
<alnit_> okej asså jag är verkligen supertacksam för all hjälp
<realubot> alnit_: No problem.
<alnit_> hade nog gett upp om jag itne fått ordning på grafikkortet
<realubot> alnit_: Men det är knivigt med grafikkort och Linux. Är det något som strular så är det just grafikkort.
<alnit_> men just pastebinit.. det måste ju finnas ett kommando så man gör en pastebin på det som precis har skrivits
<alnit_> mm jo nu när du säger de så har jag nog hört de
<realubot> Om du ska köpa en dator så kontrollera alltid att grafikkortet fungerar i Ubuntu först.
<alnit_> fast iofs säg jag kör nått kommando, sen pastebinit efter, då tar den koden EFTER kommandot är kört väl?
<realubot> Ja.
<alnit_> okay, tur detta funkade då, va ju absolut inget jag kollade först, tänkte aldrig försöka mig på linux heller så
<realubot> Den tar resultatet som kommandot postar i Terminalen. Så istället för att se resultatet i Terminalen så skickas det (|) via en pipe till programmet pastebinit som postar resultatet på pastebin.
<alnit_> ah okay ja men då är jag med.. så "| pastebinit" efter vad som helst jag gör så får jag ne länk med det upplagt
<alnit_> de är ju görsmidigt
<realubot> alnit_: Hur kommer det sig att du började med Linux då?
<realubot> alnit_: En väldigt smidig sak i Linux är att det går att sätta ihop kommandon med |.
<realubot> T.ex: cat top.txt | grep "Cpu(s)"
<alnit_> heh jadu.. ärligt talat är de såhär att jag har alltid typ 3-4 fönster av webbläsaren uppe, sen i varje fönster har jag 10-20 flikar.. och jag har provat alla stora webbläsare men alla kraschar regelbundet när flikarna blir för många så jag blev så lack en dag så sa att nu jävlar ska jag lära mig linux så jag slipper detta
<alnit_> :)
<realubot> För att skicka innehållet i top.txt till kommandot grep som i sin tur letar efter en rad som innehållet Cpu(s) i all text.
<realubot> Resultatet från grep skickas sedan som output i Terminalen.
<realubot> Men det här fungerar ju också: cat top.txt | grep "Cpu(s)" | pastebinit
<realubot> Du kan bygga kedjor av kommandon med |. Det är väldigt smidigt.
<realubot> alnit_: Det bästa sättet att undvika sådana krascher är nog att köra med en webbläsare som kör varje flik som en egen process, d.v.s. om en flik kraschar så kraschar inte hela webbläsaren för dig utan bara just den fliken.
<alnit_> oj nu blir de mycke och lägga på minnet
<alnit_> jo chrome gör ju de
<alnit_> men acknej de kraschade lika ofta som opera/ie/firefox
<alnit_> får se hur linux står sig :)
<realubot> Mm. Det är inte säkert att Linux är så mycket bättre än Windows på just den saken men det märker du.
<alnit_> men nu är jag helt slut, måste allt gå och lägga mig
<realubot> alnit_: Terminalen är dock väldigt smidig i Linux som du märker. Terminalen (skalet) och alla gratisprogram samt att Ubuntu är ett fritt operativsystem är nog dom största fördelarna med Linux/Ubuntu.
<alnit_> men tusen tusen tack för all hjälp
<alnit_> jo terminalen räddade ju mig nu
<alnit_> med din hjälp då såklart
<alnit_> men väldigt smidigt med pastebinit me
<alnit_> smidigt med paket/program-central me
<alnit_> fattar inte varför win inte har något liknande?
<realubot> Den största nackdelen är att många tillverkare av USB-grejer (skrivare, kameror, skanners m.m.) inte ger ut drivrutiner till Linux vilket leder till att vissa grejer är svår att få att fungera i Linux. Och att tillverkarna av grafikkort inte alltid ger ut bra drivrutiner till Linux.
<realubot> Det sista problemet har du ju redan stött på.
<alnit_> heh jo
<alnit_> men de har väl blivit bättre med åren i takt med linux växt bland konsumenterna?
<realubot> alnit_: Windows kommer nog att få något liknande med Marketplace i Win8 eller något. Men självklart kommer många program att kosta pengar då.
<realubot> alnit_: Jag har inte hållit på med Linux i mer än typ 3 år men visst det lär ha blivit mycket bättre än vad det var förr.
<realubot> Linux har blivit mycket mer användarvänligt.
<alnit_> okay
<alnit_> jo jag minns jag funderade lite löst på de för många år sen men la ner de för de verkade så svårt och skriva allt
<alnit_> men nu är de ju väldigt många som bara kör grafiskt och sen med program och paket programen så underlättar de ju väldigt mycket
<realubot> Mm. Men Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Linux Mint/Lubuntu är bra distar att börja med. Dom är väldigt användarvänliga.
<realubot> alnit_: Ja. Det underlättar mycket med GUI men det underlättar väldigt mycket med CLI när man har fått kläm på grunderna i Terminalen.
<realubot> Dock är ju GUI nybörjarvänligt. Men jag menar att CLI är mer användarvänligt när man har fått lite kläm på hur man ska skriva i Terminalen.
<realubot> Du märkte ju idag hur användarvänlig Terminalen faktiskt kan vara när man ska beskriva i text hur man löser olika problem.
<alnit_> ja jo för nu i början är de himla svårt faktiskt, och ska jag va ärlig är jag inte så himla flitig i o läsa litteratur :/
<alnit_> ja dedär hade ju aldrig gått i win
<realubot> alnit_: Mm. Men det ligger en del vido upp på youtube som du kanske orkar titta på.
<alnit_> jo de blir de nog framöver, videos är bra, enklare och fatta m
<alnit_> e
<realubot> Det är värt att lägga lite tid på att lära sig Terminalen om du har tänkt att använda Linux i fortsättningen. Det är bara ett tips. :)
<realubot> Men, men, ta det lugnt.
<alnit_> jo lite smått hela tiden är väl tanken.. men sitta BARA i terminalen nu i början och göra allt, då hade jag fortfarande hållt på och försöka installera en musikspelare
<alnit_> btw, får man fråga hur gammal du är?
<realubot> Det tar tid att lära sig. Jag har koll på grunderna men det är jättemycket som återstår för mig att lära mig om Linux.
<realubot> Man lär sig inte systemet över en natt.
<realubot> alnit_: Jag är 33.
<realubot> Du då?
<alnit_> okay, 27 är jag
<realubot> Men jag har ju bara sysslar med Linux i 3 år.
<realubot> Innan körde jag WinXP.
<realubot> I många, många år...
<realubot> Och någon gång innan det Windows 95 och Win 3.11.
<alnit_> okay, kört win hela mitt liv, dock alltid uppgraderat till nya OS när de kommit
<alnit_> men nu måste jag allt tacka för ikväll, är helt slut nu
<alnit_> men tusen tusen tack för hjälpen, verkligen skitsnällt av dig
<realubot> alnit_: No problem. Ha det så bra och kul att du tittade in! Sov gott!
<alnit_> jag kommer fortsätta hänga här, garanterat fler saker jag kommer behöva ha hjälp med :)
<realubot> Det är bara att komma in och fråga om du har problem. Om någon har tid att svara så får du svar och annars är det idé att posta frågan i Ubuntu-forumet på ubuntu-se.org.
<alnit_> ha de bra, godnatt!
<realubot> Natti!
<saba> Ingen lycka med Skype för den som undrar.
 * knarF_se har skummat igenom koversationerna från dem timmar jag missat.
<knarF_se> Blev mosig i hövvet :P
<knarF_se> realubot: Att kunna pip:a kommandon med | är nice. Det roliga är ju att på WinDOS så använder dem ¦ vilket redan där signalerar hur bra dem är :P
<knarF_se> Hmm, vilket år är det nu? :P
<knarF_se> Jag har i princip aldrig haft några större problem med dem vanligaste komponenterna i samband med Linux, alt har bara funkat som det skall med nätverk å grafik. Har dock haft ljudproblem för väldigt länge länge sen (D.v.s. innan YouTube fanns).
<knarF_se> Dock så sitter jag just nu på en ritplatta som jag inte vat hur jag får å funka.
<knarF_se> -det är en Leogics PT-1001 Pen Tablet. Nån som kan nått om sånt?
<realubot> knarF_se: Vad gör du med ritplattan?
<realubot> Jag förstår att du ritar men vad och varför?
<CasperN> nja, vet inget om den, men wacoms fungerar som default i ubuntu iaf, dock har man dålig kontroll och kan inte ändra binds på något vettigt sätt
<CasperN> vad är Leogics?
<CasperN> hittar ingen hemsida eller något, vem tillverkar den?
<CasperN> har du försökt få den att fungera via wine med windows drivrutinerna? låter osannolikt att det skulle fungera, men vem vet
<realubot> CasperN: Du får fråga maxjezy. Han har ju en wacom-bräda som han har sagt fungerar bra i Ubuntu.
<CasperN> jo, de fungerar, men man kan inte ändra knapparna på pennan
<CasperN> vilket suger då de satt wacoms standardinställningar, som ingen någonsin tyckt om
<CasperN> tror KDE har bättre stöd
<CasperN> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/wacom+tablet?content=114856
<realubot> Aha, ok.
<realubot> CasperN: Vad använder du pennan till då?
<CasperN> typ allt
<CasperN> jäkligt skönt att använda istället för mus ibland
<realubot> CasperN: Ok. Ok.
<coobra> linuxmint petar ubuntu hah
<coobra> vad drar med mint ? smaken eller vad ?
<nikihr> Morrn
<coobra> idg osv... är så mycke reklam nu  :(
<spixx> Mörrn!
<itmannen> En ny dag har tagit sin början. Undrar vad jag ska ställa till för oreda idag då ?
<spixx> itmannen: ssh sharpenv | rm -rf / :D?
<itmannen> Jag förmodar att jag rensar hela datorn då :)
<spixx> ;)
<andol> spixx: Vilket är ett kommando som, tack och lov, inte längerar fungerar rakt av i moderna versioner utav coreutils.
<itmannen> Nu är det dags för dagens första åktur på samhället. Ska åka och gå ut med en hund. Hoppas detta är sista dagen med detta uppdrag.
<coobra> npviewer.bin <--- vad för viktigt gör den  ?
<delhage> det är acrobats inbäddade läsare tror jag
<coobra> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hD6lN-_uAM&feature=feedrec_grec_index
<coobra> ja det var det jävlars
<spixx> andol: what the fun of that :(
<coobra> låter man den vara igång äter den ju sjukt med CPU
<vacum> coobra: haha
<coobra> :D
<delhage> eller flash kanske
<coobra> ja
<coobra> fan så vidrigt :(
<Coffe> morrn
<coobra> nginx ere bra eller ?
 * nikihr kastar en stol på antii !
<coobra> nikihr: behövs mer  :D
<antii> nikihr: varje dag.
<nikihr> antii: ja, hur känns det?
<coobra> antii: får du en stol i huvet varge dag ?
<antii> coobra: ne
<antii> :p
<nikihr> men saker
<antii> nee
<nikihr> joo
<coobra> hehe
<coobra> :D
<coobra> jobbar ni på samma place ?
<nikihr> coobra: nix
<coobra> hur kan du då slänga saker på antii
<coobra> :D
<antii> :)
<antii> coobra: han dcc:ar
<coobra> epic
<nikihr> haha!
<coobra> usb-mega-arm
<coobra> :p
<coobra> darnit
<nikihr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMkVv7pdf-g
<coobra> när jag öppnar androidsidan via idg så får min flash spel  :p
<nikihr> inte speciellt poppis på kontoret nu hahaha
<antii> hopp
<antii> adobe slutar med flash för telefoner
<coobra> :o
<coobra> kan man inte kolla flashporn ju ;(
<antii> jo?
<antii> de ska fortsätta underhålla men inte utveckla nytt :c
<antii> "satsar på air istället"
<itmannen> Suck. Nu har jag totalt glömt bort hur jag lägger in protokollet i launchpad :(
<larsemil> morning has broken!
<haaga> larsemil: fix it!
<itmannen> Hjälp mig HakanS och Cristoffer !
<vacum> varför just de?
<vacum> de är offline
<coobra> du kan vara offline  :D
<haaga> dagens förolämpning!
<coobra> vänta du bara här ska det förolämpas
<vacum> haha
<haaga> "du är ju så jävla offline!"
<itmannen> Jodå jag vet att dom är offline. jag är inte helt blind :)
<coobra> jo du är helt blid!!!
<itmannen> Det var bara ett allmänt nödrop
<itmannen> coobra,  Blid är nog det sista jag är :)
<vacum> itmannen: don't ask to ask. just ask
<vacum> :-)
<itmannen> Va ?
<coobra> vacum: http://www.funimazes.com/cobra-cat/
<vacum> haha
<kodein> cobra kai never dies
<coobra> haaga: http://i.imgur.com/VV5Es.gif
<speakman> haagamannen?
<speakman> creepy...
<vacum> itmannen: ställ inte frågor om att ställa frågor. ställ bara frågor!
<speakman> !fråga
<ubot2> Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer de troligen svara :-).
<kodein> !svara
<ubot2> Factoid 'svara' not found
<kodein> !svar
<ubot2> Factoid 'svar' not found
<speakman> !kodein
<ubot2> Hellre roligare opioider än kodein.
<itmannen> Men vad ni tramsar
<haaga> coobra: aaaj!
<kodein> !ubuntu
<ubot2> Ubuntu är ett komplett Linux-baserat operativsystem som är fritt tillgängligt med både community och professionell support. Se http://www.ubuntu.com för mer information.
<kodein> !frimjukvara
<ubot2> Factoid 'frimjukvara' not found
<speakman> !trams
<ubot2> Factoid 'trams' not found
<kodein> ams trams
<mxed> !Factoid
<ubot2> Factoid 'Factoid' not found
<haaga> haha, itmannen som frågade efter HakanS, så lämnar han 5 minuter innan HakanS joinar
<haaga> timing.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<whomee> *güsp
<antii> *glask*
<Kimmen> *smask*
<whomee> amelia startar trender
<haaga> Konstig fråga, men: Jag har en maskin där jag har två 160gb-diskar som är ihopslagna med LVM. Finns det någon möjlighet att flytta all data till en disk, ta bort den andra och ersätta den med en större för att lägga in den i lvmvolymen igen?
<einand> Jag fick en otroligt oväntad räkning från telia
<antii> einand: Dårå?
<einand> antii: låg på -707 kr
<einand> lägsta jag fått någonsin
<haaga> det var ju snällt av dem
<einand> tja, jag hade ju betalat 707 kr för mycket så
<haaga> får du tillbaka dem eller har du dem tillgodo nu?
<haaga> Jag fick tillbaka 600 kr från mitt energibolag för att nästa månad få en räkning på 3k
<einand> jag får tillbaka dom tror jag, det stod att innom några dagar får jag ett utbelatnings avi
<haaga> 3k var lite väl saftigt för en tvåa tyckte jag
<einand> jo
<haaga> isolerad som en skokartong tillsammans med eluppvärmning är ingen hit alls under vintern. Hade upp till 1800 kr i elräkning under vintern
<einand> haaga: jag har en 1 cm glipa under ytterdörren
<haaga> einand: ajdå, det är surt
<haaga> byggkvalitet när den är som bäst
<einand> japp, min hyresvärd gör inte ett piss, så jag har en handuk där
<haaga> jag flyttade till en nybyggd lägenhet efter tvåan, jäklar vad saker känns bättre där
<einand> haaga: ok, tror vi for fortsätta i #ubuntu-se-offtopic nu, blivit många rader här
<haaga> allting är superisolerat och värme ingår i avgiften
<haaga> jepp
<Coffe> orchestra verkar rätt intressant .. kan ju göra livet bra mycket enklare.
<nikihr> antii: !!
<nikihr> testat rilles pizzeria än? ;)
<larsemil> Coffe: vilken orchestra?
<larsemil> Coffe: + url!?
<gusnan> larsemil, antagligen detta: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/08/formal-introduction-to-ubuntu-orchestra.html
<antii> nikihr: nee
<antii> nikihr: nästa år kanske
<amelia> sådär, då var man mätt och vid datorn igen. :)
<antii> amelia: samma här :)
<itmannen> Himla tur. Det fixade sig med IRC-protokollet så jag slipper skämmas :)
<itmannen> Tack för tips HakanS
<itmannen> Inte så lätt att vara gammal och glömsk
<itmannen> Ajdå. jag glömmde bort att tacka även cristoffer. Fy mig
<itmannen> *christoffer
<itmannen> Nu går det inte längre att se några IP-adresser på en sida jag tillverkat. Hoppas inte det iaf. willisleaks.info
<christoffer> itmannen:  tja
<christoffer> jag skickade precis nytt PM till dig
<christoffer> på forumet
<christoffer> verkar som privata meddelanden kapar länkar väldigt mycket
<christoffer> så det blev lite fel iaf
<christoffer> MÃ¥ste laga mat nu
<christoffer> hörs senare...
<itmannen> christoffer,  Ok. Då ska jag läsa omg
<Nocturne> Hej!
<Nocturne> Är det någon här som vet hur man ska installera minecraft på ubuntu?
<Nocturne> Jag får inte instruktionerna tillgängliga på internet att fungera.
<itmannen> Ingen aning. jag håller aldrig på med spel.
<itmannen> Nu så är det snart time att börja fylla sidan med avslöjande information.
<Nocturne> Darnit! Inte jag heller, men jag är fast besluten att ladda ner det.
<nikihr> någon som vet om ja kan kolla teckenkodningen på en fil?
<nikihr> och ändra :)
<einand> nikihr: iconv
<einand> Nocturne: download minecraft.jar
<einand> Nocturne: vad säker på att du har suns java installerat
<einand> eller oracels
<einand> sedan skriver du bara java -jar minecraft.jar där du har jar filen
<einand> så fungerar det
<Nocturne> Einand. Jag tror att jag har Open JDK java6.
<einand> Nocturne: fungerar visserligen, men du får sämre prestanda
<nikihr> einand: hur använder jag det?
<einand> nikihr: man iconv
<Nocturne> einand: Var laddar man ner suns java?
<gusnan> nikihr, du kan använda file för att kolla teckenkodningen, och sedan iconv som einand sa för att konvertera.
<einand> Nocturne: finns i föreådet, sök på jre i din pakethanterare
<einand> Nocturne: är nog oracles
<einand> i senase ubuntu
<nikihr> gusnan: ja men ja fattar inte för att konvertera
<gusnan> nikihr, från vad, och till vad vill du konvertera?
<nikihr> från utf-8 till iso-8859-1
<kodein> fromdos
<kodein> paketet tofrodos
<kodein> eller vad var frågan?
<gusnan> eller iconv --from-code=iso-8859-1 --to-code=utf-8 originalet.txt > konverterad.txt
<gusnan> (på en rad)
<kodein> iconv -f utf-8 -t iso-8859-1 filhärke > resultat
<kodein> gusnan: nja, det var åt andra hållet han ville köra det
<gusnan> oops :)
<gusnan> nikihr, lyckas du?
<nikihr> yepp
<nikihr> tack
<larsemil> *gäsp*
<Coffe> larsemil, http://cloud.ubuntu.com/2011/10/getting-started-with-ubuntu-orchestra-servers-in-concert/
<larsemil> Coffe: se där se där
<larsemil> Coffe: provat?
<Coffe> larsemil,  inte än
<larsemil> Coffe: om du skaffar ett /8 nät åt mig som vi kan labba på så..? okej?
<andol> larsemil: Annars har jag hört rykten om att det är lätt att få Många IPv6-adresser? :)
<larsemil> åh bra du påminner mig, ska maila min isp på en gång!
<andol> Gött mos
<daniel> n
<larsemil> andol: done!
<larsemil> jag vill ha ett eget /8 ipv6 nät!
<andol> Jotack :P
<mxed> blir det gratis om man har et eget 8a nät ?
<andol> larsemil: Fast helt seriöst, du ska inte skaffa ett /48 från säg SixXS att börja labba med så länge då?
<larsemil> andol: kanske. men jag har så lite tid över till labbning tyvärr
<TheClone> jag lagt till x11vnc -forever -usepw -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -display :0 i rc.local så den ska starta varje gång datorn startar om, men den vill inte starta upp det, det funkar om ajg skriver in det i terminalen, nån som vet varför?
<derfian_> TheClone: den kanske startar innan X har kommit igång.
<derfian_> larsemil: räcker inte de 64k internets du får i en /48? :-)
<andol> mxed: Hur menar du? Vad skulle bli gratis?
<gorgo> någon mer än jag som har problem med msn i kopete?
<TheClone> derfian_ hur fixar jag det då?
<larsemil> derfian_: inte när jag tar över världen
<larsemil> alltså jag har får ut dryga 2mb/s på min adls här. det är ganska duktigt
<derfian_> TheClone: ptja... något borde man kunna hitta på. testa att skriva ett skalscript som gör sleep 30 och sen x11vnc ... och anropa skalscriptet från rc.local.
<delhage> Barre: hur är Tallin?
<delhage> Barre: Är du torsk på det?
<AlNiT> nån som kör kvirc? vad skriver jag för få utf-8?
<larsemil> http://www.linux.se/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=31373
<AlNiT> never mind, hitta
<AlNiT> tack iaf
<AlNiT> hepp inte de..
<whomee> hm ngon som nyttjar tmux och vet hur jag kan fåen av pane'sen att alltid vara pååhöger respektive vänster sida?
<TheClone> derfian_ funkar ej
<haaga> Konstig fråga, men: Jag har en maskin där jag har två 160gb-diskar som är ihopslagna med LVM. Finns det någon möjlighet att flytta all data till en disk, ta bort den andra och ersätta den med en större för att lägga in den i lvmvolymen igen?
<larsemil> haaga: då måste du väl lägga till den större först, och sen ta bort den lilla. tror jag. men jag är dålig på lvm. Barre är den store kungen inom det området men han är på semester tror jag
<haaga> larsemil: jag har bara plats för två diskar och båda är 160gb, men jag har bara fyllt dem med 100 gb, så om det skulle gå så vore det kanon om man enkelt kunde lyfta ut en disk ur volymen
<haaga> men jag kan fråga Barre när han är tillbaka, ingen panik alls
<larsemil> haaga: du har en logisk volym på 320gb?
<larsemil> haaga: som är fylld med 100gb?
<haaga> jag har två 160gb som tillsammans bildar 320gb med lvm
<larsemil> en logisk volym eller flera?
<larsemil> om du har en logisk volym som spänner över flera diskar, men som bara är fylld till mindre än en disk så ska du i teorin kunna minska den logiska volymen med en disks storlek och sätta in en ny.
<larsemil> prova pinga andol
<haaga> humm, jag tycker det faktiskt
<haaga> man faaaan.. spelar wordfued med en polare. Han lägger första ordet: "Stövel" för 756 poäng
<TheClone> nån som vet varför man inte kan autostarta x11vnc från rc.local?
<larsemil> haaga: random barna då kanske? :)
<larsemil> haaga: därför random är så tråkig
<haaga> larsemil: jepp, random
<haaga> vi startade om, var ju rätt onödigt att gå vidare med det
 * andol ser sitt nick highlightat...
<haaga> lite lvmfrågor andol
<larsemil> och på tal om wordfeud andol.. din tur!
<andol> haaga: Läste lite backlog, och låter som om det är kommandot pvmove du är ute efter.
<haaga> funkar det när båda diskarna ligger i samma volym?
<andol> haaga: Tror nästan pvmove förutsätter att diskarna tillhör samma volym
<haaga> aha, då ska jag testa det!
<andol> haaga: Det pvmove alltså gör är att den flytter all data från en enhet till volym till resterande enheter.
<haaga> aha!
<haaga> då är det ju det jag behöver
<haaga> tack så mycket!
<andol> bitte
<andol> Därefter är det fritt fram att använda vgreduce för att ta ur disken ur volymen.
<haaga> vågar man göra något sånt på ett system i drift eller borde man liveboota och köra det därigenom?
<larsemil> finns det inget fyllt > sånt som htmltecken? alltså typ en playknapp.
<andol> haaga: Har gjort det skarpt, med monterade filsystem etc, ett antal gånger utan problem. Dock känner jag mig inte säker nog att ha en åsikt ifall det gäller kritisk data eller sådär.
<andol> haaga: Kan även tänka mig att du får en ganska hård prestandasmäll ifall du gör det på ett någotsånär lastat system.
<haaga> näe, det är en privat server utan något jätteviktigt data på
<haaga> hade inte vågat köra en lvmvolym med två diskar utan någon raid om det varit viktigt
<larsemil> om andol gjort det så går det. andol är en gud
<andol> Jomendåså :) I sådant fall skulle jag bara köra på.
<haaga> :)
<larsemil> jag har mina tre gudar. andol, barre och bamsefar. Har hittils inte stött på något någon av dem inte kan hjälpa mig med.
<andol> larsemil: Fortfarande impad över hur väl jag tajmade den där kommentaren angående Loopias DNS? :)
<larsemil> andol: har inte kommit över det ännu.
<larsemil> andol: tror fortfarande du sänkte den för att visa din poäng
<larsemil> men nejje!
<larsemil> nu har jag slarvat bort en databas på min utvecklingsmaskin.
<bamsefar> Ajsing
<coobra> hur ska ditt liv nu fungera
<kodein> larsemil: du kanske behöver en databas för dina databaser?
<larsemil> kodein: snarare komma ihåg att ändra så databaserna inte ligger på partitionen man formaterar vid distupgrade
<kodein> det är väl iofs kanske bra tänkt det med
<johanbr> hmmm... vad kan det betyda att Chrome-ikonen i Unity har fått en inramad siffra "2" i övre vänstra hörnet?
<coobra> tyckte det först var bra det där unity men så knasade massor ur så bytte till xubuntu och det är bättre
<haaga> johanbr: kan det vara så att du har två chromefönster öppna?
<haaga> eller flikar
<haaga> eller nerladdningar på g
<haaga> chansar bara..
<coobra> kan vara en bra förklaring
<coobra> haaga: +1
<itmannen> I en säkerhetsnotis går Ubuntu ut med beskedet att Linuxkärnan som används i Ubuntu 10.04 har ett stort antal säkerhetsbrister.
<larsemil> itmannen: har du en uyrl till den? jätte bra info
<itmannen> larsemil,  http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.415487/ubuntu-1004-pepprad-med-sakerhetshal?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+idg%2Fvzzs+%28IDG.se%3A+Hetaste+IT-nyheterna+fr%C3%A5n+IDG.se%29
<einand> itmannen: -> #ubuntu-se-offtopic
<haaga> Det där var väl inte så offtopic riktigt?
<itmannen_Amilo> Jag testar Empathy i 12.04
<itmannen_Amilo> Men varför ser jag inget ?
<einand> vad ser du inte?
<itmannen_Amilo> Syns jag ?
<einand> vart då?
<haaga> vi ser dig lite svagt itmannen_Amilo
<itmannen_Amilo> Bara lite svagt ?
<einand> ja, du licksom fadar in och ut
<itmannen_Amilo> Ok. Då funkar detta kanske inte så bra
<einand> hel konstigt
<einand> ibland försvinner du helt, och ibland är du här ibland oss i flera sekunder
<itmannen_Amilo> Jag överger detta
<haaga> ja, har aldrig sett något liknande
<haaga> :D
<einand> itmannen: nu ser vi dig klart och tydligt :)
<itmannen> Detta är nog bättre :)
<haaga> jepp, inget mer fadande
<einand> vad var felet?
<itmannen> Loud and Clear :D
<itmannen> ag testade Empathy i 12.04
<einand> ok
<itmannen> No good
<einand> aldrig sett någt liknande
<itmannen> einand,  Ja visst är jag rent otrolig :)
<einand> vilken irc klient använde du?
<einand>  Ser du detta
<itmannen> einand,  Men det skrev jag ju. Empathy
<itmannen> Jo då jag ser
<spacebug-> hej Philip5
<itmannen> Tyvärr så lyckades jag få protokollet från gårdagens IRC-möte till fel plats. Men christoffer ska flytta det rätt
<itmannen> Jisses :)
<Philip5> spacebug-: tjena
<gusnan> En del som är här kanske är intresserade av detta: http://www.fundedbyme.se/projects/2011/09/ett-fritt-loneprogram/
<Philip5> spacebug-: och inte har du sagt något om att Audacious 3.1 är ute och att deras forum funkar igen
<spacebug-> öh, va.. är det hehe
<itmannen> :D Han ser ut som Jesus
<Philip5> men nu ska jag ta mig en tupplur efter att ha jobbat hela dagen :)
<spacebug-> ;)
<realubot> "Om du driftar en server med Ubuntu 10.04 och ännu inte har uppdaterat är det alltså hög tid. Om du har automatisk uppdatering så har du redan fått fixarna."
<realubot> Ok. Allvarliga säkerhetsbrister men Ubuntus säkerhetsuppdateringar ska ju ha täppt till hålen.
<realubot> Tur att man har systemet inställt på att automatiskt ladda ner och installera säkerhetsuppdateringar.
<realubot> Frågan är hur länge dom säkerhetsbristerna har funnits? Sedan 10.04 kom ut?
<realubot> Och dom täpps till först nu? Och Linux ska vara säkrare än Windows?
<realubot> Hur säkert är då Winblows?
<realubot> Eller är detta ett bevis på att Ubuntu/Linux säkrerhet är överskattad?
<realubot> *säkerhet
<realubot> Jag blev kickad i #ubuntu-se-offtopic.
<realubot> Dom har större problem med op där än här t.o.m.
 * realubot ristar in pinne nr. 1001 över antal ggr han har blivit bannad.
<CasperN> nja, einand är ju en aktiv OP
<realubot> Tss...
<CasperN> du får väl skapa ett nytt freenode konto då :)
<realubot> Jag skiter i vilket.
<CasperN> nooo, ge inte upp utan lite fight
<realubot> Jag har annat att göra än att leka i einands sandlåda #ubuntu-se-offtopic.
<kodein> vad har den för officiell status, egentligen? ingen alls mer än att namnet låter likt denna kanals?
<einand> kodein: stämmer
<realubot> kodein: Exakt.
<einand> även ett löfte om att om jag får ett officelt utalande från ops av ubuntu så ges ägandeskapet över
<realubot> Det är nog bättre att man tvingar dig att byta namn på kanalen. Jag föreslår #einand-se.offtopic.
<realubot> #einand-se-offtopic
<realubot> Det passar bättre på kanalens innehåll. Det finns en risk att personer i den här kanalen tror att offtopic-kanalen har en koppling till den här kanalen och Ubuntu.
<realubot> Falsk marknadsföring.
<einand> så för att du är missnöjd, pga att du missköter dig i den så skall kanalen byta namn?
<realubot> Nej. Jag tycker kanalen missbrukar Ubuntu-namnet.
<kodein> kan ni kanske ta den här diskussionen i #dagis istället?
<realubot> Den smutsar ner Ubuntus anseende. Och ju fler som ansluter ju mer kommer kanalen att dra Ubuntu i skiten.
<realubot> einand: Jag ber dig dessutom att sluta skicka CTCP-request då jag liksom kanalens regeler upplever det "annoying".
<tek-en> är ny här, trodde detta var en ubuntu diskussionskanal, har jag fel?
<realubot> tek-en: Det här är det ja.
<einand> tek-en: Välkomen
<tek-en> låter som något helt annat
<realubot> tek-en: #ubuntu-se-offtopic är INTE en Ubuntu-kanal.
<Haffe> kodein: Har du hunnit kolla på vår maskin?
<swecarp> samma fråga här tek-en
<kodein> Haffe: inte hunnit kolla så mycket nej
<kodein> ska försöka komma ihåg imorrn
<einand> tek-en: Tyvär finns det alltid folk som förstör, men hoppas att du kommer trivas ändå
<CasperN> realbot ta det på pm med einand istället
<tek-en> det gör jag nog så småningom
<realubot> Finns det någon op här?
<kodein> tek-en: det blir en ubuntu-kanal om du t.ex. ignorerar allt einand säger
<CasperN> realubot:
<CasperN> *
<kodein> tek-en: det funkar bra för mig, iaf. brukar se ubuntu diskuteras iaf ibland då, utan att det försvinner i brus om vems elektroniska könsorgan som är längst
<swecarp> lol kodein
<realubot> Jag tycker seriöst att det är ett problem att #ubuntu-se-offtopic innehåller ordet ubuntu eftersom kanalen i mångt och mycket avhandlar ämnen som t.ex. knark vilket Ubuntu jag tror missgynnar Ubuntus varumärke.
<swecarp> jag hsar suttit här ibland och bara läst all hjälp och tips folk har fått men inte fattat ett skit  vadet
<swecarp> har handlat om
<tek-en> som ny till IRC måste jag ställa frågan; detta är väl kanalen ubuntu-se
<swecarp> japp tek-en
<einand> tek-en: det stämmer,
<realubot> tek-en: Svar ja.
<realubot> tek-en: Det här är #ubuntu-se. Den officiella supportkanalen för Ubuntu Sverige på IRC.
<realubot> !topic | tek-en
<ubot2> Factoid 'topic' not found
<realubot> Det står inte där i.o.f.s.
<Haffe> kodein: Ok.
<Haffe> kodein: Vet du om de ska ha ECCminnen eller om det är vanligt DDR?
<realubot> tek-en: Jag varnar bara för en lågstatuskanal som åker snålskjuts på Ubuntus varumärke utan att ha något med Ubuntu att göra: #ubuntu-se-offtopic
<kodein> Haffe: var inte P4 rambus-helvetet?
<swecarp> vet någon om det finns någon lokal ubuntu grupp i närheten av alingsås
<realubot> swecarp: Det låter inte så troligt men i Göteborg finns ju.
<realubot> swecarp: http://www.ubuntu-se.org/drupal/node/765
<einand> vart finns ubuntu gruppen i göteborg?
<Haffe> kodein: De fanns med både RAMBUS, SDRAM och DDRAM.
<einand> med tanke på att LUGG Linux User Group Göteborg har upphört
<kodein> jag får väl ta och kolla
<tek-en> swecarp: borås har en
<realubot> einand: Linux User Group Göteborg?
<einand> den har upphört
<kodein> fler frågor jag inte kan besvara just nu? ;)
<Haffe> kodein: Varför finns vi?
<Haffe> Hur vinner man i NIM?
<realubot> swecarp: Du kan ju starta en i Alingsås. Jag vet dock inte vad som gäller för en User Group.
<kodein> Haffe: the only winning move is not to play
<realubot> einand: Då är ubuntu-se.org inte uppdaterad
<realubot> -
<realubot> .
<einand> realubot: stämmer
<Haffe> :)
<swecarp> det jag tänkte var att jag skull vilja lära mer om ubuntu och linux men  jag upplever det svårt via nätet
<einand> LUGG upphörde för 2 år sedan, när den enda drivande kraften bakom det hela avled
<realubot> swecarp: I Göteborg finns ju Gnutiken som anordnar kurser. Jag vet bara att det finns inte kvalitén på verksamheten.
<realubot> einand: Det är dåligt att en verksamheten står och faller med en enda person.
<einand> Gnutiken är en otroligt fin butik, och väldigt engagerade personer
<swecarp> gnutiken viste jag om
<einand> realubot: var ändå bara 4 medlemmar kvar i slutet
<realubot> swecarp: http://gnutiken.se/v%C3%A5ra_kurser
<einand> så vi andra orka inte med sedan
<realubot> einand: Ok.
<CasperN> det var ju inte så farliga priser
<CasperN> 9h träning för 2k
<realubot> swecarp: Dock så är det bästa sättet att lära sig Linux att läsa på Internet (t.ex. Ubuntu Documentation, Ubuntu Server Guide, programmens dokumentation, manualsidor e.t.c.) och att kanske titta på en och annan video på youtube.
<realubot> swecarp: Umeå universitet har distanskurser i Linux Serveradministration, Drivrutiner i Linux m.m. men det innebär ju också inlärning via Internet såklart.
<swecarp> ok realubot  har försökt läsa men är livrädd för terminalen att det blir fel där
<tek-en> swecarp: fråga och läs på forum
<CasperN> nja, bästa sättet är såklart att fråga en som kan, det är ju snabbaste sättet
<realubot> swecarp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<realubot> swecarp: Det är en väldigt bra start för att få kläm på grunderna i Terminalen. Det finns säkert videos på youtube om du söker på "bash command tutorials" eller något åt det hållet.
<tek-en> swecarp: man kan skaffa sig en fadder http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/fadderprogrammet
<CasperN> bra start är att lära sig ett terminalbaserat textediteringsprogram, typ Nano
<CasperN> går något fel då så har man ett program som man kan rätta till felen med
<realubot> swecarp: Typ något liknande det här: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nx4v4XziEHw&feature=related
<realubot> swecarp: Du hittar mängder av videos under "related" på youtube.
<realubot> swecarp: PÃ¥ svenska: http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/node/272
<realubot> swecarp: Missa inte länkarna längst ner på ubuntu-se.org.
<swecarp> fan jag är snart 50 och instalerade ubuntu för 2 månader sedan har lärt mig lite har lyckats med att låsa hela datorn 1gång och fått instalera om hela ubuntu
<realubot> swecarp: Nano: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Nano
<realubot> swecarp: Det tar tid att lära sig Linux. Ha tålamod så går det säkert bra!
<realubot> Tålamod är en dygd, som man säger. Sakta men säkert får du säkert kläm på mer och mer. Men att lära sig grunderna i Terminalen i guiden jag länkade till är en väldigt bra start. Tiden du lägger på det kommer du garanterat att tjäna igen...
<Haffe> Det är sådant som händer.
<realubot> swecarp: Ett tips är annars att installera Virtualbox och att installera Ubuntu 11.10 (med Unity 2d) i Virtualbox. Då kan du leka sönder systemet i Virtualbox utan att värdoperativsystemet kraschar. Dessutom är det enkelt att klona en installation i Virtualbox så att du enkelt återställer systemet till så som det såg ut innan kloningen om hela sytemet skulle balla ur fullständigt.
<kodein> första gången jag skulle installera debian tog det några ominstallationer innan saker och ting funkade som det skulle.
<kodein> men det är enklare för nybörjare nu jämfört med när jag började på 1400-talet
<Haffe> Va?
<Haffe> SÃ¥ sent?
<tek-en> jag började för en fyra år sedan och det har VERKLIGEN utvecklats, mycket enklare nu och bättre
<Haffe> På min tid, då fick vi rista hålkorten i lertavlor.
<Haffe> Vet du hur jobbigt det var att skriva filsystemsmodulen?
<swecarp> många hål blev det Haffe
<tek-en> Är det någon här som är duktig på digiKam
<swecarp> ni som är här skall ha ett stort tack för att ni svarar på massa dumma frågor
<CasperN> tek-en: Philip5 använder nog digiKam en hel del om jag inte har fel
<Vahl> in flames rockar fett ös
<cahoot> tek-en, nog bättre om du ställer en riktig fråga, svårt veta hur 'duktig' svarare du behöver
<itmannen> Är det någon här som sett filmen Maffiabröder ? Ska visas på TV klockan 21:00
<cahoot>  R de Niro är med det räcker som skäl att se den
<itmannen> :) Ok
<cahoot> dessutom 8,8 på IMDB
<itmannen> Är 10 det högsta
<cahoot> teoretiskt
<itmannen> DÃ¥ ska jag ge den en chans. iaf ett tag
<cahoot> tror det högsta betyget som samlats ihop är 9,2
<tek-en> jo när man skall bygga om Fingerprints i digkam så dör den efter ett par procent, både när man kör den enklare och total
<lilleman72> någon som är hemma på mmorpg server på en linuxburk?
<kodein> du får nog bli mer specifik
<lilleman72> kodein menar du mig?
<kodein> nej, jag menar mollgan
<cahoot> tek-en, det finns en bugrapport om detta - kan beror på korrupt digikam4.db and thumbnails.db
<lilleman72> jag vill sätta upp en Dekaron server på min linuxburk men jag hittar ingen guide som passar utan bara på windows
<cahoot> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=276745
<ubot2> KDE bug 276745 in Fuzzy Searches "Crash while updating/generating fingerprints" [Crash,Resolved: invalid]
<tek-en> OK skall kolla dom, tackar
<einand> lilleman72: jag kör en minecraft server med 79 samtliga spelare, bör väl räknas som mmorpg
<lilleman72> einand har du något tips om var man kan hitta en BRA guide på installation av Dekaron?
<lilleman72> finns bara till win & ej linux
<einand> lilleman72: tyvär inte
<lilleman72> ok
<lilleman72> :(
<einand> lilleman72: provat att bara starta det i wine?
<lilleman72> kan inte med wine
<lilleman72> jag vet inte hur det funkar
<einand> ja
<lilleman72> man ska ha sql server enterprice edition
<lilleman72> men jag har ju en db server installerad redan
<itmannen> Protokoll IRC-Möte onsdagen den 9:e novenber 2011: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M
<einand> lilleman72: alla guider jag hittat kräver tydligt windows, och de guider jag hittat har en virtuel maskin som lösning
<lilleman72> einand vill ha min burk som test?? :P
<einand> lilleman72: gärna inte, inte idag iaf
<lilleman72> :D
<lilleman72> frågan är varför man MÅSTE ha sql server 2003?? jag har ju en www server med phpmyadmin på
<Barre> delhage: kom hit i morste, och nu kom jag tbx till hotellet... har inte sett något av staden annat än genom taxifönstret..
<delhage> Barre: lyxlirare
<Barre> lyx!?!.. det är ju skit..saknar min ffamilj jue
<delhage> taxi
<delhage> imorrn flyger jag till gbg
<delhage> fscons
<Barre> delhage: trevligt, det skulle jag vilja gjort, ytterligare en dos rms?
<delhage> Barre: ja, om jag kommer in
<delhage> Barre: sen ska jag representera fedora, vi har ett bord
<delhage> det är väl huvudsysslan
<Barre> delhage: oh.. spännande
<delhage> vi är 4 pers nu tror jag
<Philip5> Barre: ska du på fotomässan något nästa vecka?
<Barre> du ska inte hålla några dragningar delhage ?
<delhage> Barre: nix
<Barre> Philip5: jag skall försöka gå dit med äldsta dottern, lyckas jag sälja in det så kommer jag gå dit
 * Barre tycker att nätanslutningen här har mycket att önska
<realubot> Mafiabröder är ju en av dom mest kända maffiafilmerna vid sidan av Gudfadern.
<realubot> *Maffiabröder
<delhage> är det "Goodfellas"?
<Philip5> Barre: jag ska nog dit på fredag eftermiddag
<Philip5> Barre: vet du några andra fototyper här som ska dit?
<Barre> Philip5: nej det vet jag inte, på fredag.. är det imorgon eller nästa fredag?
<Philip5> nästa
<Barre> ok
<realubot> delhage: Tror det ja.
<realubot> Den eng. titeln.
<realubot> delhage: Japp: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0099685/
<realubot> Den är ju nästan lika känd som Gudfadern-filmerna.
 * andol sitter själv och väljer ur vilka pass han ska gå på under FSCONS
<Barre> andol: går du dit som privatperson eller är besöket till FSCONS en motiverad arbetsaktivitet?
<andol> Barre: privatperson
<Barre> andol: stort.
<andol> Barre: Nej, mest trevligt :)
<delhage> andol: jag ska också dit
<andol> delhage: Jo, såg något i backlogen om ett Fedora-bord. Får ta och traska förbi och säga Hej.
<delhage> andol: hälsa på vid fedorabordet ;)
<delhage> hehe
<andol> delhage: Kommer det finnas något kul i övrigt att se vid ert bord då? :)
<delhage> andol: vet ej, vi hoppas att det finns ett bord öht
<delhage> andol: vi har lite swag, och live USB-sticks med f16
<Barre> andol: ute efter nya pennor, nyckerringar eller reklamgodis? ;P
<CasperN> borde ta mig hit och kasta tomater http://my.fscons.org/schedule/session/54/ :)
<andol> Barre: Ähh, swag som swag? :)
<Barre> andol: true that ;)
<knarF_se> Vafan, 15:15 - 16:00 Talk: Theming GTK+ applications with CSS
<knarF_se> :P
<knarF_se> Själva grundiden med CSS är väl bra, men att sätta ett gäng Zealoter i ett hör och låta dem tycka & tro vad som är bäst för webben är ett misstag xD
<knarF_se> Lösningen kallas för “Field studies” och är roligt att syssla med.
<andol> knarF_se: Har den kommentaren något särskilt med föredraget ifråga att göra?
<salmiak> tjo
<peyam> Hej,
<peyam> Vet någon var jag kan hitta biligast HDMI kabeln i Sthlm?
<salmiak> Efter att jag bytt grafikkort, tar det längre tid för grub-menyn att visas, jag förmodar att den slösar bort tiden på att ställa in rätt grafikläge eller fråga bildskärmen vilken frekvens den klarar eller nått annat dumt... så går det att ställa om Grub bootmenyn att använda vanligt textmod istället?
<CasperN> peyam: jag skulle rekommendera att beställa från kabelgiganten, de är billiga och snabba
<salmiak> hej peyam, det borde väl gå att söka på sån där prisjämförelse-site some pricerunner eller prisjakt eller va?
<salmiak> oh.. finns det en firma särskilt för kablar, låter nice. undrans vad en fem-sex meter usb-kabel (sån med med sin usbhub på mitten typ) kan kosta. förmodligen för mycket.
<peyam> CasperN:  e det en nätbutik eller fysisk butik
<peyam> salmiak:  kör en mini pc och det e så jävla svårt men den hrär lilla skärmen .
<CasperN> nätbutik, men de är vettiga att ha att göra med
<salmiak> ah :-D
<peyam> CasperN:  det tar tid. måste ha den imorn
<CasperN> ok, brukar ta 1-2 dagar från dem
<CasperN> men det beror såklart på vart man bor
<salmiak> det finns ju annars diverse fysiska butiker i sthlm, typ webhallen, fast om det är billiga är ju svårt att veta
<peyam> CasperN:  det e fredag imorn
<knarF_se> andol: Kolla listan med föredrag i samma rum.
<knarF_se> peyam: Kolla prisjakt, billigast kablen är väl 10m för 75kr eller så.
<peyam> http://www.teknikproffset.se/LJUD-O-BILD/Kablar/HDMI/2-meter/AmazonBasics-HDMI-kabel-2-meter.htm
<peyam> knarF_se:  jag måste ha imorn. kan inte beställa den via nätet
<knarF_se> oki
<peyam> knarF_se:  var det du som hjälpte mig välja datorn från Inet?
<knarF_se> peyam: Vet typ inte vad Inet är xD
<knarF_se> SÃ¥, Nej.
<CasperN> trevligt pris på den där kabeln,  vad är haken?
<peyam> CasperN:  tror frakten kostar mer
<knarF_se> salmiak: Efter senaste uppdateringen så kör grub i jäkligt mycket högre upplösning, fet nice tycker jag då jag normalt brukar starta datorn & sen går å kokar kaff eller the.
<peyam> knarF_se:  jaha okej
<CasperN> 29 spänn frakt är ändå okej
<salmiak> CasperN:  de köpte väl på sig aldeles för stort lager kanske och blir tvungen att sälja med bara en tia i vinst på varje eller nått.... ;-)
<peyam> CasperN:  ja. det tar tid. Tkr du att jag ska vänta? och köpa med VGA än så länge och strunta i ljudet?
<CasperN> nej, leta upp en fysisk butik istället
<CasperN> fast det kan jag inte hjälpa dig med
<knarF_se> CasperN: Vet inte vad som skulle varit haken, det var en polare som hade problem med sitt PS3 (Och konstiga TV) så föreslog jag att han kan testa med HDMI eftersom bägge hade det. Han sa att en 2m kostar 200kr så jag kollade ju upp de :P
<peyam> Jag tror nästan att jag beställer nu och får den på måndag. Kan köra med VGA för bilden och ljudet är inte så viktigt
<salmiak> knarF_se: hmm... grub i högre upplösning?  jag tänkte att om jag kan få den sluta köra grafikläge så kanske den inte behöver vänta på min crt-skärm för info om vad skärmen klarar, eller?
<CasperN> 200kr är vad man brukar få räkna med om man går till en fysisk affär
<peyam> CasperN:  okej. men var kabeln bra?
<peyam> CasperN:  är den det jag ska ha om jag vill koppla en stationär till tven?
<CasperN> det skulle nog jag gjort via hdmi iaf
<salmiak> problemet har uppstått efter att jag installerade nytt grafikkort (geforce GT520), det var inte nån tid mellan biostexten och grubmenyn förut, varken med det gamla gerforce7600 (som tyvär dog) eller ett lånat ati-kort jag hade emellan.....
<knarF_se> salmiak: Okay, så du har en CRT. Jag har inbyggd platpanel
<knarF_se> Letar efter inställningen, vågar du leka med dem salmiak?
<salmiak> ah.. jupps. jag har vanligt CRT-skärm. (och den har eventuellt problem med att orka svara på sånna där vaddenheterochvaddenklarar-förfrågningar)
<salmiak> knarF_se: jodå jag vågar. i värsta fall får jag väl installera om grub på nått vis om det skär ihop antar jag.
<knarF_se> MEn SKit, ingen riktig manpage! *Ghah*
<knarF_se> Dem har ändrat om en hel del sen jag sist höll på med GRUB =)
<knarF_se> Skrev ett OS i Assembler för länge sen, det verkar som att kommandot du söker heter grub-mkconfig
<salmiak> ok jag får kolla
<salmiak> haha.. ja grub-mkconfig hade jättelång man ja :-D   --output --help och --version
<peyam> CasperN: köpte kabeln
<peyam> får den på måndag hoppas ja
<knarF_se> Skrev ett # först på rad 89 i filen /etc/grub.d./00_header
<knarF_se> Ganska säker på att det borde funka utan att något går åt skogen, salmiak.
<knarF_se> och sen köra det kommandot
<knarF_se> «AFK»
<salmiak> knarF_se:  rad 89? det är en kommentar i min /etc/grub.d/00_header  "# understand terminal_input"  vad ska stå på raden som ska kommenteras bort?
<knarF_se> salmiak: Ah vad dum jag är =D det står “  insmod ${GRUB_VIDEO_BACKEND}”
<salmiak> ah
<knarF_se> salmiak: Och jag gör ett antagande av att om den inte laddar video, så borde den falla tillbaka på text.
<salmiak> sannt
<knarF_se> Säg till om det funkade sen.
<knarF_se> Om du inte säger något mer så kan vi gissa hur det gick (^.^⁾
<knarF_se> salmiak: Jag skrämmer väl inte dig nu? :P Jag antar att det går att köra återställning nånstans ifrån Live-CD:n, men jag tror att dem har flyttat det sen jag sist behövde det.
<salmiak> hehe... jag kollar lite på vad det står där i 00_header först.
<salmiak> jag förmodar att "gfx" i gfxmode gfxterm och gfxmenu betyder graphics
<salmiak> jag skulle nog kunna kommentera bort hela case x${GRUB_TERMINAL_OUTPUT} in xgfxterm) kanske
<knarF_se> salmiak: Kanske det, är inte så himla inne på shell-scripting egentligen. Har bara lärt mig så mycket jag kan för att klara mig =)
<salmiak> knarF_se: hehe..... ja jag har väl lite koll på shellscripts kanske men har väl aldrig använt egentligen. jag testar att ändra i /boot/grub/grub.cfg först istället, blir det fel kan den säkert lätt autogenereras tillbaka som den är innan. jag ska nog ta bort raden insmod png också kanske.
<salmiak> I'll be back om ett ögonblick
<knarF_se> Hmm, nåt gick väldigt snett när jag laddade ned en fil i Google Chrome. Verkade som att videodrivrutinen gick till skogs...
<knarF_se> Bägge mina skärmar blinkade till, och sen efter ett tag började det dyka upp svarta trianglar..
<knarF_se> 11/11/11
<knarF_se> !!!!
<knarF_se> eller 2011-11-11 =)
<CasperN> alltså inte lika coolt som 1111-11-11
<CasperN> meningslöst
<salmiak> knarF_se: jodå det funkade att ta bort raderna där så startar den i ren textmod verkar det
<salmiak> tyvär verkar det inte hjälpa på det egentliga problemet, det tar fortfarande en god stund mellan biosskärmen och innan grub-menyn ritas upp :'-(
<salmiak> det är lite deprimerande, förut gick det ju så snabbt och starta, nu ska jag stirra på en svart skärm i ett antal sekunder varje gång.
<knarF_se> salmiak: Hmm :-/ Nedgradera GRUB då kanske?
<salmiak> knarF_se:  ja det kanske man skulle kunna göra förståss...  jag har ju inget speciellt skäl att köra just grub2 annat än att ubuntu10.04 (eller om det var mint?) som installerade den. fast gamla grub har väl annan inställningsfil att försöka förstås sig på (fast den kanske genereras sån själv åt sig också iofs)
<salmiak> jag kanske borde testa uppgradera grub2 till sista versionen först kanske, om det löser problemen. hur gör man?
<salmiak> (den jag har följde väl med ubuntu10.04, eller mint9(som ju är ubuntu10.04))
<knarF_se> Jadu, jag vet inte om grub1 still is kickin' så att säga :)
<knarF_se> Har du synaptic? :P det var iaf vad jag använde sist jag var tvungen att nedgradera något
#ubuntu-se 2011-11-11
<knarF_se> Uh, jobbit. Har blivit tvingad att rycka batteriet två gånger (Sen midnatt?).
<knarF_se> Kan inte hitta “insticksmoduler” i Google Chrome, installerade Lightspark ifrån Ubuntus paketarkiv. Den versionen verkar vara defekt.
<knarF_se> Morn
<knarF_se> Någon som har lust att kolla att detta funkar → http://school.knarf.se/sv/exempel/kraften-av-css.html
<Kimmen>  ser ut att göra det
 * knarF_se says *Yay!*
<amelia> knarF_se: är du vaken dygnet runt?
<Barre> morrn
<Kimmen> sitter man och kodar så gör man väl det? :O
<phnom> Morrn
<itmannen> Gooood mooooorning internet
<coobra> morn
<itmannen> Nu gäller det att häva i sig kaffe  innan  min första åktur på samhället. Mitt hundrastaruppdrag har blivit förlängt
<mewmin> :>
<mewmin> ska också häva kaffe.
<itmannen> Då finns det iaf 2 här då :)
<mewmin> 1-3 liter dricker jag varje morgon
<mewmin> när jag dricker 3 blir jag mongo iofs
<itmannen> Va ? Jisses.
<mewmin> mmmm.
<itmannen> Det får räcka med en mugg innan min åktur och sen en mugg när jag kommer hem.
<coobra> vad är du för klenis ?
<itmannen> Jag erkänner utan omsvep
<coobra> :p
<coobra> ja ska slå på en 1L kaffe nu
<itmannen> Men bara klockan passerar 9 så kan man ju ta en pilsner :D
<coobra> annars sker det inte så mycke
<coobra> hheeh
<itmannen> Det är en av mina principer. Ingen alkohol före 9
<itmannen> men nu ska jag ge mig av ut>Gone
<einand> itmannen: så du får inte dricka efter 00.00 ?
<Barre> Coffe! tjenis
<Coffe> tjena Barre  :)
<delhage> morrn
<Coffe> något nytt roligt ?
<delhage> jag ska till gbg ikväll
<delhage> fscons
<Barre> jag skall hem idag, till vardag och sjuka barn :/
<knarF_se> amelia: Det är ganska nära på det =) Man får ju inget gjort när man ligger och sover heller? =P
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> Snart dax att gå hem för dagen!
<haaga> vafan?
<haaga> Lever du i en annan tidszon eller har du jobbat natt?
<HeMan> haaga: jag är så lat att jag ser till att jobba in fredagen!
<haaga> aah
<itmannen> einand,  Nja. Jag har fått dispens till klockan 05:00
<Coffe> HeMan, hörru .. vad menar du med det ?
<HeMan> Coffe: menade med vad?
<Coffe> snart gå hemm
<Coffe> hem
<itmannen> http://www.stoppa-pedofilerna.se
<mewmin> löjligt
<mewmin> de vet inte ens definitionen av pedofil
<mewmin> man är inte peddo bara för att man våldtagit ett barn
<mewmin> man kan vara störd i huvet bara
<knarF_se> itmannen: Varför är inte jag med på kartan? Jag har ju blivit polisanmäld 2ggr för pedofili...
<antii> "kan" :D
<mewmin> :)
<mewmin> ja men om de är störda så ska de ju inte dömas till fängelse
<mewmin> http://alex.pedofil.se
<mewmin> grym blogg
<mewmin> nu ska jag ringa recip ab ist och kolla varför de inte ansökt om att få en medicin förmånsbelagd
<amelia> säkert väldigt intressant itmannen, mewmin och knarF_se... men inte här inne, det har nämligen väldigt lite med ubuntu och linux att göra.
<knarF_se> amelia: HÃ¥ller med, finns det en kanal #efterblivna-socialarbetare-som-tilldelats-formycket-makt ?
<knarF_se> :P
<amelia> knarF_se: ja, #ubuntu-se-offtopic vilken trots det snarlika namnet inte har något med denna kanalen eller locot att göra.
<knarF_se> Jo, läste diskutionen igår eller något sånt.
<mewmin> amelia: sry, var bara tvungen att kommentera
<mewmin> amelia: itmannen hängde tyvärr inte i offtopic-kanalen, annars hade jag kommenterat där
<amelia> mewmin: det går säkert bra att använda query också.
<kodein> privata meddelanden? hur gunferar de?
<amelia> kodein: haha
<kodein> god förmiddag, förresten
<amelia> godmorgon kodein
<mewmin> amelia: tänkte inte på det
<haaga> Om man nu idag ska utveckla ett program som ska ha bakomliggande databas och vill inte använda sig av sql, när det mongodb man ska titta på då?
<haaga> är förvirrad över nosql-marknaden
<kodein> couchdb är nog annars rätt trevligt om du nu tvunget ska nosqla
<haaga> inte tvungen, bara sugen
<Coffe> ca 1 timma kvar till 11-11-11 11:11
<haaga> ooh, couchdb är ett apacheprojekt
<coobra> omg
<coobra> :D
<kodein> haaga: ahh. såg det här för nån vecka sen eller så: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=FD3xe6Jt men det är säkert bra att skaffa sig en egen uppfattning
<haaga> me like apache
<haaga> kodein: oki, ska läsa lite där
<kodein> apache software foundation är rätt fina :)
<haaga> ja, faktiskt
<itmannen> amelia,  Jag förstår din synpunkt. Men lika lite som sport-diskussioner har här att göra. Men då har alla OP törnrosasömn
<haaga> speciellt att de kör mycket java
<itmannen> idag ska jag börja förbereda en förevising av Ubuntu. Kommer troligen att ske nästa vecka om allt går väl.
<itmannen> Får väl se om jag lyckas ragga över några win
<kodein> itmannen: inte för att jag är kanaloperatör eller någonting, men ditt konstanta klagande på dem är riktigt jäkla tröttsamt att se. jag vill uppmana dig att antingen göra nåt åt det hela (t.ex. genom att gå till högre instans eller diskutera dina upplevda oförrätter medelst direktmeddelanden) eller att du helt enkelt håller käften om op-klagande i kanalen fortsättningsvis.
<amelia> itmannen: vi får ju säga till när vi ser saker som är opassande, sen kan jag tycka att ditt val av samtalsämne är betydligt mer opassande än sport.
<itmannen> amelia,  Jag hade inte förväntat mig något annat svar :D
<haaga> kan vi inte bara kramas och sen hålla övriga diskussioner i offtopic?
<knarF_se> itmannen: Jag ser den sidan som enbart en stalking-rörelse, hur vet jag att det inte är något psyko jävel som är sur 120+ Pers?
<itmannen> kodein,  Du har inte den statusen så du kan eller ska uppmana till vare sig det ena eller andra
<kodein> itmannen: det är en enkel uppmaning från en medkanalidlare, bara.
<amelia> itmannen: vi gör så gott vi kan, men du kan ju hjälpa oss i vårt arbete genom att säga till folk som pratar sport och framför allt INTE dra igång sånna diskussioner själv.
<itmannen> amelia,  Jag drar aldrig igång några diskussioner om sport.
<itmannen> Men nog om detta
<amelia> itmannen: nej, men minst ett par offtopic-diskussioner i veckan.
<amelia> itmannen: jag förstår att du tycker det är tröttsamt med tjattandet, jag får ju tjatta väldigt mycket på dig om detta.
<itmannen> amelia,  Jag håller ingen räkning :)
<mewmin> itmannen: pm
<itmannen> Ok
<itmannen> Nu måste jag ut och göra samhället osäkert >> Gone
<knarF_se> haaga: Jag vill inte använda MongoDB p.g.a. namnet.. Och sen har jag allt för ofta sett ett meddelande i stil med “Internal Server Error 500 Express Error MongoDB [...]” någonting...
<haaga> knarF_se: verkar som mongodb inte är riktigt moget att användas för något någorlunda kritiskt
<bamsefar> Varför inte använda en sql-databas?
<knarF_se> på → http://doodleordie.com/
<haaga> mest nyfiken bara
<knarF_se> bamsefar: Varför skall man göra det mer komplicerat än det behöver vara?
<haaga> sql:er är rätt fina uppfinningar och jag föredrar dem, men jag är bara lite nyfiken på nosql för att se vad man kan göra
<knarF_se> SQL är ju nästan i klass med NLP, och vet du att du skall ha reden #321 så multiplicerar du bara med den siffran med radlängden, läser DB-filen på det stället lika långt som en rad är och skickar vidare.
<haaga> Fördelen som utvecklare är att man behöva skriva sql mindre och mindre idag
<knarF_se> Ja, för mer anvancerade förfrågningar så är SQL till enorm hjälp.
<einand> haaga: det är väl ändå en nackdel
<haaga> einand: nja, både och. SOm utvecklare tappar man ju sqlkompetens, men samtidigt så kan man enklare fokusera på andra delar av applikationen
<einand> precis, vilket är värdelöst, och så lång tid tar inte sql
<haaga> Hibernate är ju ett praktexempel på hur man sköta sql idag. Du kan köra sql om du vill, men det är smidigare att mappa objekten direkt
<haaga> men du är inte låst till något av dem
<haaga> einand: sql är inte svårt, men det kan snabbt blir rätt kletigt i större projekt med alla sqlfrågor
<haaga> hibernate förenklare ju även databasmigreringar eftersom den kör en egen dialekt av sql och översätter sedan till respektive underliggande sqldialekt
<haaga> men men, detta rör ju inte något av topicsen i denna kanal, så förlåt för det. :)
<einand> haaga: nu gör det ju det
<einand> haaga: programmering anser jag är ontopic
<einand> Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska. Samt FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet.
<haaga> iofs
<niklas_> Morrn
<einand> snart är klockan 11-11-11 11:11
<nikihr> :>
<einand> Grattis 11-11-11 11:12
<knarF_se> =)
<nikihr> :)
<ePax> NÃ¥gon freebsd kunnig?
<Barre> tänk om någon sitter inne med svaret på frågan, men inte anser sig vara "kunnig"
 * coobra slaps Barre 
<ePax> Jag instalerade nrpe2 med portmaster dock utan ssl support... nu vill jag ominstalera nrp2 med ssl suport. Hur gör man?
<ePax> support*
<antii> ePax: Hej!
<ePax> antii, :D tjenix :D
<antii> ePax: läget
<ePax> ahmmm
<ePax> trött
<ePax> själv?
<ePax> :D
<Barre> coobra: jag duckade...
<coobra> Barre:  TO seg !!
<Barre> :(
<coobra> HeMan: :D
<Barre> ePax: -f har jag för mig kommer att kompilera om det (och alla beroenden), men vad säger "man portmaster"?
<coobra> HeMan: vart ute i boden  ?
<nikihr> ePax, my man
<nikihr> schysst?
<nikihr> :P
 * nikihr försöker väcka liv i antii 
<antii> nikihr: aa
<nikihr> Vad händer?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<antii> jobb
<larsemil> om jag har en virtuell xp igång så kan man ju tycka att hårddiskarna borde arbeta ungefär dubbelt så mycket. (och inte ens det eftersom maskinerna ju sover då och då)
<larsemil> men att starta en xp tiodubblar djudet från hd
<gusnan> larsemil, internminnet tar slut och datorn börjar swappa?
<larsemil> 8gb minne i burken
<larsemil> så nixx
<larsemil> tror bara xp skriver sjukt mycket
<Kimmen> kanske bara har nåt diskintesivt igång?
<Kimmen> intensivt*
<whomee> vad tusan, det är ju fredag
<Kimmen> det är väldigt mycket fredag
<itmannen> Dagens andra samhällsinsats utförd. Nu är det bara 2 kvar idag.
<itmannen> Men dom flesta tycker nog att den bästa samhällsinsatsen var att jag åkte hem igen :D
<itmannen> Hur många här testar 12.04 ? Och vad är era synpunkter ?
<itmannen> Själv så tycker jag inte det blivit så många förändringar ännu. Men det kommer nog vart efter.
<itmannen> Ber kanalen om ursäkt för min skrivning om samhällsinsatser. Det var totalt Offtopic. Fy mig :)
<kodein> du är inte ledsen på riktigt, din ursäkt är med andra ord inte gedigen.
<itmannen> Gäääääsp
<itmannen> Är det verkligen bara jag som provar 12.04  här ?
<kodein> nä, jag har kört det i 3 år
<einand> itmannen: Vad tycks om det då?
<itmannen> einand,  ja som jag skrev så syns det inga större förändringar ännu.
<itmannen> einand,  Förutom att vissa saker inte går att installera
<einand> som vad då?
<itmannen> einand,  tex aMSN
<einand> varför går inte det installera då?
<Coffe> att de ska vara så svårt att byta epost system :/
<itmannen> einand,  Det är vissa beroenden som inte är uppdaterade
<itmannen> Coffe,  Svårt ?
<itmannen> einand,  Och så var det några till. men kommer inte ihåg just nu
<itmannen> Senaste IRC-Mötet finns här : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M
<einand> synd att dom inte annonserar det bättre
<larsemil> annonserar vad?
<einand> ~mötet
<itmannen> einand,  Det annonserar i god tid här varje tillfälle
<einand> vart då?
<gusnan> itmannen, två veckor innan på mailinglistan? Man kan tycka att det kunde vara åtminstone ett mail till liiite närmre.
<itmannen> einand,  Varje gång så är datum och klockslag i försttexten här
<einand> hum... undra varför jag slutat få dom mailen
<einand> jag trodde maling listan var nerlagd
<itmannen> einand,  Nä den funkar bra
<gusnan> einand, men jag håller helt med - det kunde lätt vara mer info om kommande möten..
<itmannen> Så här står det: Pratar nu på #ubuntu-se
<itmannen> * Ämnet för #ubuntu-se is: Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska. Samt FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet. (UTF-8) | Pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntu-se.org | Philip5s repo: https://launchpad.net/~philip5 | LoCo-möte 9/11 kl 20:30 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Möte/
<itmannen> * Ämnet för #ubuntu-se satt av amelia!~amelia@linuxchick.se den Tue Nov  8 15:52:14 2011
<einand> men jag ser inte så långt av topicen
<einand>  Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska. Samt FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet. (UTF-8) | Pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntu-se.org | P  [Spooky]
<einand> det är allt jag ser
<einand> skall med bussen, brb 10min
<Coffe> någon som vet vilka Colt är ?
<amelia> Coffe: en isp
<itmannen> einand,  Så du ser inte detta ? LoCo-möte 9/11 kl 20:30 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Möte/
<itmannen> einand,  Titta på inledningstexten när du loggar in så ser du
<larsemil> Coffe: en revolvertillverkare?
<Coffe> ja amelia  precis dom ?  någon som har någon känning bland tekniker där ?
<itmannen> Nu  är det annat som gäller ett tag
<amelia> Coffe: ah nej... då får du nog kolla i #isp istället
<larsemil> andol: Enligt vår teknikchef är det absolut inga problem med Ipv6 i vårt nät.
<einand> itmannen: jag loggar aldrig in
<einand> 14:50:55 -!- Irssi: Uptime: 161d 22h 22m 35s
<einand> nu skall jag av bussen iaf
<Coffe> larsemil,  fått ipv6 nu ?
<Coffe> amelia,  nej tror jag nöjer mig med säga dom är jävla idioter..
<larsemil> Coffe: ne
<larsemil> Coffe: men det är på gång
<Coffe> vi ska flytta till en lokal där dom haft en tidigare  kund.. ,  och vi har frågat om vi får anv fastighetsfibern från källar centralen till vårt nya kontor.
<Coffe> men de får vi inte.
<Coffe> utan dom ska skicka ut tekniker.. som ska dra ner den gamla kabeln .
<larsemil> haha sånt är så snällt
<Coffe> men det är helt ok.. att dom då drar med sig en dragtråd åt oss..  så vi kan dra upp en egen ..
<Coffe> så nu ska man hitta någon som orkar tatta en tråd.
<amelia> Coffe: elfel?
<Coffe> amelia, va ?
<amelia> Coffe: eltel eller vad de nu heter.
<amelia> Coffe: de med bilarna där det ser ut som det står elfel.
<amelia> Coffe: eller relacom.
<Coffe> ahh du menar dom som kan dra kabel..  vi har några vi anv oss av förut.
<amelia> aha
<amelia> tyckte du sa att du behövde hitta någon. :P
<Coffe> men vi ska testa göra en deal med den firman colt ska hyra in för att ta ner kabeln..
<Coffe> amelia, ja .. korrekt.. menade boka in tid å allt sånt.
<amelia> ah
<Coffe> <--- är lite arger.
<haaga> är de tmånga laptops idag som kör wifi på 5ghz-nätet?
<haaga> inte så ubunturelaterat, men men
<Coffe> hur fungerar det med ägande rätt på kabel i en fastighet ?
<amelia> Coffe: äsch, är väl ändå bättre att dra egna, man vet ju inte vad det är för tattare som gjort jobbet åt dem?
<haaga> har en ny lenovo, men den verkar inte fixa 5 GHz, och min laptop hemma tar inte det..
<kodein> jag har fått för mig att hyfsat många nyare laptops har stöd för 5ghz iaf
<Coffe> amelia, iofs .. men märkning och testvärden å allt ser bara bra ut .
<Coffe> så dom tror en fiberkabel som fallter 10 våningar ska gå att anv igen  ?
<kodein> sedan är det ju få som faktiskt kör 5ghz, åas, vilket ju kan vara en fördel om man bor wifitätt
<haaga> ja, jag bor inte så wifitätt, men jag har ett surroundsystem som slår ut mitt wifi
<kodein> aha. jag tror inte det finns nåt ledigt alls där jag bor, förutom på 5ghz då, som det bara är min arbetskollega och nästan-granne som kör i det området
<amelia> haaga: vad för lenovo? (jag har ingen anning om ditt wifi, men är bara nyfiken ändå)
<haaga> amelia: T520
<amelia> haaga: ah nice
 * amelia har T60, T400 och T410
<haaga> jepp, rätt trevlig faktiskt. i7:a med ssd och 8 gb i RAM. :)
<haaga> stör mig på två saker dock, den röda lilla bollen mitt i bordet och att ctrl och fn har bytt plats
<kodein> thinkpads är fina. om det inte var för att mitt nyinköpta piratbatteri funkat så pass bra i min nuvarande laptop hade jag nog haft en x220 vid det här laget.
<amelia> haaga: haha, det är ju precis så det ska vara. alla andra osm gör fel.
<kodein> styrpinne <3
<einand> haaga: att ctrl+fn har bytt plats brukar man kunde ändra i de flesta bioser
<haaga> amelia: neeein! ctrl längst ut. Bollen är ju bara en sentimental kvarleva
<haaga> einand: vafan? måste kolla det! stör mig som bara fan på detta.
<amelia> haaga: äsch, det är så en thinkpad ska se ut, jag hade blivit skitarg om de hade ändrat på det.
<haaga> amelia: Lite design har ju ingen dött av
<amelia> haaga: äsch, thinkpad har en retro charm
<haaga> Thinkpad har ju alltid sett ut såhär och kommer alltid att göra det också
<amelia> haaga: och kvalité
<haaga> amelia: kvaliteten kan jag inte klaga på alls
<kodein> jag tycker de är snygga
<amelia> det är ju lite grejjen, de ser nästan likadana ut nuförtiden som de gjorde för 10 år sedan.
<kodein> borstad metall kan ju dra nåt gammalt över sig.
<amelia> typ så, en thinkpad med locket fullt med klistermärke = så en dator ska se ut
<haaga> hade en kollega som hade en T400, den såg exakt likadan ut som en apgammal Thinkpad han hade. Han var tvungen att sätta en liten lapp på respektive dator
<haaga> amelia: jag har bara några tråkiga asset tags på min :(
<amelia> haaga: förutom att den apgammla inte hade widescreen, eller så var den inte apgammal. ;)
<haaga> amelia: det var väl typ det som skiljde dem åt
<amelia> haaga: jag har också sånna och typ en sjukt stor stöldskyddsblaffa. men sen har jag klitermärken också.
<haaga> ett meriakel att de vågade slopa floppyn
<haaga> mirakel*
<Coffe> oj råkat joina #ibm-porr  :P
<amelia> äsch, floppy är det senaste. jag fick ett helt nytt plastat paket 5,25" floppys i brevlådan igår,
<Coffe> amelia,  har nog en låda hålkort om du vill ha
<amelia> Coffe: äsch, jag försvarar bara den andra i mitt liv.
<haaga> :D
<amelia> Coffe: JA!
<kodein> problemet med att skaffa ny laptop är väl att jag inte har ett till che stallman-klistermärke att fästa på den
<Coffe> ska ha både stansade ( spelet stugan )  samt ostansade
<amelia> Coffe: grymt, du får gärna ge dem till mig. :)
<amelia> Coffe: donationer mottages tacksammast. :)
<Coffe> amelia,  när jag är i närheten .. så ordnar hag
<Coffe> jag
<Coffe> kanske dumt jag slängde mina gamla hårddiskar då  ? monster på 2mb.
<amelia> nej, hårddiskar är inte så kul ändå.
<Coffe> ( midsommar 5-6 år sedan ) så var en av lekarna .. kast med uråldig hårddisk .
<amelia> usch, så hemskt.
<haaga> jag byggde högtalare av några gamla diskar
<haaga> :)
<kodein> kast med gammal sparcmaskin har man väl kört nån gång...
<haaga> :´(
<haaga> sparc <3
<amelia> jag var rätt sugne på att leka finns i sjön med ett gammalt SAN... men vi fick inte det. :(
<haaga> Eller snarare Sunmaskiner, grymt snygga faktiskt
<amelia> haaga: du kan få en Sun Enterprise 420R av mig
<kodein> det tycker jag beror på generation
<kodein> de lila åren var ju bättre än de beiga, iaf. sedan blev det designskola apple
<amelia> hehe
<haaga> amelia: den är cool, men jagskulle inte vad vad jag skulle ha för nöjde med den :(
<amelia> eller hmm, nu blev jag lite sentimental... ska nog behålla den faktiskt..
<haaga> gör det, det är en fin maskin det där
<amelia> EN(!) sun kan jag väl iaf få ha.
<haaga> vi hade rätt fina sparc workstations i plugget
<haaga> sån hade jag velat ha
<amelia> jag är mest inne på servergrejjer så desktops tilltalar inte alls.
<kodein> deskside är gränsfall? ;)
<haaga> Du kunde ha fått några gamla HP-servrar av mig, typ G3 och några G4
<Nafallo> hahaha
<haaga> :)
<Nafallo> for 7 ar gamla servrar ar bra att ha? :-P
<haaga> men de åkte på skrot tror jag
<Nafallo> bra!
<haaga> nostalgi!
<Nafallo> G3 ar val till och med single-core.
 * Nafallo har en hel del kvar i production ;-)(
<amelia> haaga: jag har sånt jag tänkte bli av med..
<amelia> kodein: deskside är the shit!
<amelia> kodein: men då ska det vara DEC eller IBM leksaker... fast jag förstår inte hur folk kunde ha dem deskside.. de låter en hel dle.
<kodein> jag tror folk var dövare förr i tiden ;)
<kodein> en altix 300 deskside vore nog inte helt fel, egentligen
<einand> haaga: gick det byta i bios?
<haaga> einand: har inte testat än, ska kolla snart
<haaga> einand: jag har inte hunnit boota om än, men jag googlade på det och det verkar vara så att man får patcha biosen för att swappa dem
<haaga> största problemet med Lenovon är storleken. Den är ju inte direkt liten och nätdelen är enorm
<haaga> De gillar ordentliga saker hos Lenovo
<knarF_se> haaga: Man kan byta med xkbdmap eller något sånt, funderat på att sätta ctrl där CapsLock är och kalla ctrl för MOD6 eller nått.
<knarF_se> CapsLock är onödigt, och det blir mer naturlig vinkel för handleden om man sätter ctrl där i stället.
<itmannen> Skriver tyst. Dagens 2:dra uppdrag utfört IRL. Nu är det rast vila ett tag igen.
<itmannen> einand,  Om du aldrig loggar in. Hur kan du då skriva här ?
<itmannen> einand,  Citat <einand> itmannen: jag loggar aldrig in Slut citat
<knarF_se> itmannen: Han loggar aldrig ut heller =)
<itmannen> knarF_se,  Det var inte det som var frågan
<knarF_se> Kolla hans uptime, 121dagar eller nå sånt stod det.
<itmannen> knarF_se,  Och ? men enligt han så loggar han aldrig in. Vilket mao är en lögn :)
<itmannen> Man måsta nämligen ha loggat in för att kunna skriva :)
<knarF_se> itmannen: Loggar, loggade loggat
<knarF_se> Han *loggar* aldrig in sa han, men han sa inte att han aldrig har _loggat_ in.
<itmannen> Och är man intresserad vad som litter i pipeline så ser man till att någon gång logga ur. Så man ser det nyaste
<knarF_se> Jag tror vi alla tänker lite olika =)
<knarF_se> pipeline?
<realubot> itmannen: Han använder ju Screen och är alltid inloggad.
<itmannen> knarF_se,  För svårt ord :) det som ligger och kanske ska utföras
<realubot> Så gör dom hårda IRC-snubbarna.
<itmannen> realubot,  Det må så vara. Då får man vara beredd på att inte få det nyaste info
<realubot> itmannen: Han reconnectar bara till ett Screen som ligger på en server som kör 24/7.
<itmannen> realubot,  Ja nog fattar jag det
<knarF_se> Man kan köra både /topic och /motd
<realubot> itmannen: Ok.
<knarF_se> Jag antar att det är just motd som du menar med pipeline, itmannen?
<realubot> Vad gör motd?
<itmannen> Som sagt folk får vara inloggade hur dom vill. men då ska man inte klaga på utebliven info här
<knarF_se> Ger dig serverns “message of the day”, dvs det du ser när du loggar in.
<itmannen> knarF_se,  Vet ej vad det är
<itmannen> Förutom detta. Vad ska vi kivas om denna afton :) ?
 * knarF_se är en IRC-n00b =)
<knarF_se> Vi kan kivas om att köra en virtualbox i en virtualbox =P
<realubot> itmannen: Vi kivas väl inte?
 * realubot gillar itmannen.
<swecarp> hejj alli hopa
<realubot> swecarp: Hallå.
 * itmannen Gillar realubot. KramiZ :D
 * realubot slickar itmannen i röven i hopp om att itmannen ska skänka massa pengar till realubot.
<swecarp> realubot:  tack för alla tips i går har massa att prova i helgen
<itmannen> knarF_se,  Det har jag aldrig provat. varför vill du göra detta ?
<realubot> itmannen: ;)
<swecarp> en liten fråga går det att köra server i virtualbox
<realubot> itmannen: KramiZ? Är det inte lite Lunarstorm-varning på att skriva KramiZ?
<itmannen> realubot,  Det är väl den nivån du vill ha :)
<swecarp> hmmmmmmmmmmm nu börjar det bli lite kinky för mig
<Kurdistan> nu har man gjort sin goda gärning för forumet för dagen.
<realubot> swecarp: No problem. Det gäller att ha tålamod. Det tar tid att lära sig Linux. Så var inte för hård mot dig själv om du stöter på patrull när du testar dig fram i Terminalen.
<itmannen> swecarp,  Vad har du för problem med server i VM
<Kurdistan> oj b1+b2 samtidigt
<itmannen> :D
<itmannen> Prisa Gud
<Kurdistan> är ni nyktra eller har ni vänt på dygnet?
<Kurdistan> :P
<realubot> Kurdistan: Japp. Vi kramades alldeles nyss.
<Kurdistan> realubot: :) gött.
<itmannen> Tokar :)
<realubot> Kurdistan: Du har missat många viktiga saker när du har svarat på frågor i ubuntu-se.org.
<Kurdistan> realubot: attans. någon måste ju besvara användare även där :).
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jag sov kl. 07-15 eller något idag. Så dygnet är väl inte riktigt i fas men men.
<Kurdistan> realubot: oj. ja, så kan det också gå.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Det är bra att du hjälper till i forumet. Keep up the good work.
<Kurdistan> realubot: gjorde itmannen sällskap eller konkurrera du med itmannen fru? :P
<itmannen> realubot,  Har du natt jobb ?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Det var inget sexuellt. Vi älskar varandra på ett kosmiskt plan eller något.
 * realubot hoppas att Kurdistan köper skitsnacket.
<Kurdistan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoNLioRlQws   ax ax vilken röst.
<itmannen> Fortifikationsförhållande :D
<realubot> itmannen: Jag har inget jobb.
<realubot> itmannen: Jag är arbetslös.
<einand> itmannen: jag kanske anställer någon att logga in åt mig
<itmannen> realubot,  Ok. Du var uppe hela natten ändå
<realubot> itmannen: Ja. Jag kunde inte sova.
<itmannen> einand,  Måste du ha en anställd till detta ?
<Kurdistan> :( svag för kurdiska vackra röster.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Som din egen då eller ? :)
<einand> itmannen: eller så har jag ett script som gör det åt mig, så den loggar in helt transparant utan att jag ser det
<realubot> itmannen: Du kan ju ställa in Irssi så du ansluter automatiskt till IRC och kanalen med ditt nick. Det vet du kanske redan...
<Kurdistan> itmannen: jag önska att jag hade fin sångröst.
<Kurdistan> tjena einand
<einand> Kurdistan: mörrn
<realubot> Nu blev jag bannad i #ubuntu-se-offtopic igen. 2:a gågnen på två dagar.
<Kurdistan> är det någon som ska se landskampen (vet off-line) mot danskarna?
<Kurdistan> realubot: haha vad gjorde du nu?
<Kurdistan> einand: allt väl?
<einand> Kurdistan: jodå
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jag vet inte. Man åker ut för minst lilla skämt nu.
<itmannen> realubot,  Amen !
<Kurdistan> realubot: ja, du, din och einand kärlek har man inte förstått sig på. :)
<itmannen> Det borde skapa en oberonde offtopic som bara OP här  bestämmer över.
<realubot> Jag funderar starkt på att försöka lära mig Java-programmering på allvar men jag kan liksom inte bestämma mig för Java, Python eller PHP.
<realubot> itmannen: Jag håller med dig.
<einand> jag rekomenderar java
<Kurdistan> realubot: kör det som i slutändan kan gagna dig själv och andra.
<realubot> itmannen: Särskilt om offtopic-kanalen ska innehålla ordet ubuntu.
<swecarp> tillbaka tangentbordet dog
<Kurdistan> swecarp: extern tangentbord?
<einand> swecarp: Go morgon
<realubot> einand: Mm. PHP är ju inte fel. WordPress använder ju PHP. Linux har stöd för phpcli.
<swecarp> go kväll einand
<einand> swecarp: jag följer UGT
<swecarp> japp trådlöst
<swecarp> ugt ??
<einand> universal greeting time, man säger godmorgon när någon kommer in i kanalen, och godnatt när någon lämnar den
<einand> oavsätt rell tid
<swecarp> ok tack einand
<einand> någon pillade på min dator
<Kurdistan> swecarp: :) han skämtar.
<einand> nej
<einand> http://thinkmoult.com/ugt.html
<Kurdistan> einand: :) där lärde man sig något nytt. danke!
<realubot> gusnan: Hur skulle einand kunna banna mig här? Han är inte op i den här kanalen.
<gusnan> aha. Jävligt dumt att det inte är samma ops i båda kanaler.
<realubot> gusnan: Och framförallt, var i ligger logiken att han ska banna mig här för vad jag gör i #ubuntu-se-offtopic?
<einand> realubot: ta det privat i stället, räcker med att du infekterat #offtopic
<realubot> Ja ja.
<Kurdistan> pojkar kan ni inte lägga ner det här?
<einand> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.415797/frihetskampar-mots-i-goteborg
<realubot> Filman Stallnabs föreläsningar på Fscons och lägg ut. Lägg ut, lägg ut!
<realubot> *Filma
<realubot> Tack.
<realubot> *Stallmans
<einand> realubot: det liveströmmades så
<realubot> "– Vi streamar våra två keynotes på lördag och söndag. Resten av konferensen läggs upp längre fram."
<realubot> Ok, bra.
 * realubot är nöjd.
<Kurdistan> old school kurdisk musik (livet): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEvvG8o6YfI
<einand> Kurdistan: påmin mig om så där 20min när jag inte sitter på bussen längre
<Kurdistan> einand: :) okej.
<Kurdistan> einand: sitter du med lappisen?
<swecarp> hej igen
<Kurdistan> swecarp: wb.
<swecarp> ty Kurdistan
<AlNiT> Tjo, nån som kan tipsa om något program för och ställa hastigheten på grafikkortet?
<einand> Kurdistan: satt på bussen
<einand> AlNiT: vilket grafikkort
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: vill du klocka?
<AlNiT> radeon hd 38någonting
<einand> ati då
<AlNiT> nejnej vill bara kunna ställa ner varvtalet, den går nästan på max nu
<AlNiT> helt onödugt
<AlNiT> jobbigt o lyssna på
<einand> AlNiT: är väl ati som tillverkat det
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: vet ej med ati, men med nvidia finns nvclock.
<AlNiT> yes
<AlNiT> har provat dra ner ats drivisar enb då laggade allt ur ch det fanns inte ens så du kunde ställa varvtalet på fläkten till skillnad mot wins
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: när du körde hårdvarudrivrutiner kom det upp grafikkort drivrutiner?
<AlNiT> så nått litet enkelt program bara som man kan ställa varvtalet på
<AlNiT> Kurdistan: asså jag drog ner drivisarna från ats:s hemsida
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: fungerade inte hårdvarudrivrutiner?
<itmannen> AlNiT,  Men om det är en laptop så brukar man kunna göra det via en tangent
<AlNiT> fast det är en stationär
<Kurdistan> det är och rekommendera installera från ubuntus egna jockey
<itmannen> AlNiT,  men låter ditt grafikkort så högt att det strör ?
<itmannen> *stör
<AlNiT> nu är jag inte med redigt, jag är som sagt helt ny på linux så har inte lärt mig så många ord och vad de betyder än
<AlNiT> itmannen: : ja
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: tydligen ska det finnas rovclock
<Kurdistan> som ska fungera som nvclock
<AlNiT> de går på typ 80%.. ungefär samma som nmär man spelade i win, men där hae ja inställt så när de inte va nån belastning så gick den ner så lågt du du kunde inte ens höra den
<itmannen> AlNiT,  Men jag undrar om det är så klokt att ställa ned kylningen av ditt grafikkort
<AlNiT> ingen fara, har kört så sen jag köpte de
<itmannen> Ok
<AlNiT> win hade ju så den automatiskt reglera fläkthastigheten efter värmen på gpun
<AlNiT> men kubuntu har u inte de så den kör på nästan maxvarv hela tiden
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: http://sourceforge.net/projects/amdovdrvctrl/
<AlNiT> tack, ska kika på de
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: om du kör stationär, varför vill du klocka ner den?
<AlNiT> det vill jag inte
<AlNiT> jag vill sänka fläkthastigheten
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: jaha, men det behöver du ju inte göra med utomstående program.
<Kurdistan> strömsparsprofil
<Kurdistan> ändra från prestanda till något annat
<AlNiT> jaha de finns inbyggt
<AlNiT> okay
<Kurdistan> systeminställningar -> strömsparhantering
<Kurdistan> du ska också ha widget för det
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: normalt ska din burk gå på ondemand
<Kurdistan> vilket bör själv justera när du kör intensivt eller inte.
<AlNiT> jag hittar då inget i strömsparhanteraren, lite inställningar för om man körde lappy
<Kurdistan> cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<Kurdistan> där stack han/hon
<AlNiT-|2> crap ircprogramet bar avslutades
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: kan du kopiera/klistra in: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<AlNiT> va var vi, jo det ska finnas nån inställning som ändrar fläktvarvet efter hur krävande saker jag gör
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: kopiera svaret.
<AlNiT> "ondemand"
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: då är det som det bör vara.
<AlNiT> okay
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: för sänker du mer så kan det göra dator långsam
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: har du rengjort fläkten?
<AlNiT> det är inget fel på fläkten.. asså.. i win hade du ju inställningar i atis drivrutiner/program där du kunde ställa stälkten och jobba efter hur belastad den va.. så när man inte gjorde ngåot varvade den ner så man knappt hör den.. men nu i kubuntu så har jag inte hittat någon sån funktion så den går på typ 80% hela tiden och låter därför en hel del
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: finns widget som visar cpu frekv.
<AlNiT> ok, inbyggt eller nått jag kan ta i programvarucentralen?
<Kurdistan> lägg till grafiska komponenter ->hämta grafiska komponenter
<Kurdistan> cpufreqdislpay
<Kurdistan> installera den
<Kurdistan> du kommer då se hur den varierar
<knarF_se> Hmm, min latop är oxå rätt varm.. Fläkten snurrar ganska högt hela tiden, kanske skall nedgradera till förra LTS? =P
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: kan du ge mig svar på följande kommando: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies
<Kurdistan> knarF_se: kör jupiter
<Kurdistan> :) tacka mig sedan
<knarF_se> jupiter: kommandot hittades inte
<Kurdistan> knarF_se: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/jupiter-applet-finally-available-for.html
<Kurdistan> knarF_se: det är ingen kommando :)
<Kurdistan> den är riktigt bra
<Kurdistan> du kommer märka skillnad
<AlNiT> Kurdistan: syntax error. Last token seen: / Garbled time
<Kurdistan> Aletheos: was. det var ju riktigt konstigt
<Kurdistan> fick du med allt
<einand> vad är juniper?
<Kurdistan> cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies
<knarF_se> Kurdistan: Och hur väl fungerar det med Enlightenment?
<Kurdistan> knarF_se: :) har aldrig testat i e17
<Kurdistan> men det bör ju fungera
<Kurdistan> fungerade bra i både lxde och gnome jag sist testa
<AlNiT> Kurdistan: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies
<AlNiT> oj
<Kurdistan> einand: kolla länken.
<einand> sa mig inget
<AlNiT> Kurdistan: 2400000 1600000
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: bara dessa två?
<Kurdistan> okej bra.
<AlNiT> ja
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: sudo kwrite /etc/sysconfig/cpufreq
<AlNiT> sudo: kwrite: command not found
<Kurdistan> du skriver ditt max och min värde där
<Kurdistan> kdesu kwrite /etc/sysconfig/cpufreq
<AlNiT> drog er kwrite
<AlNiT> aha
<Kurdistan> hmm har inte kubuntu kwrite från start?
<AlNiT> men anpassar den sig då efter belasstning me eller?
<AlNiT> tydligen inte
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: GOVERNOR=ondemand
<realubot> Kurdistan: AlNiT vill ändra hastigheten på fläkten. Inte klocka grafikkortet. Tror jag.
<Kurdistan> MIN_FREQ=1600000
<Kurdistan> realubot: yes. det är vad jag precis hjälper med.
<AlNiT> realubot:  precis
<realubot> AlNiT: Köp ett passivt kylt grafikkort om du har råd så har du löst problemet.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Ok. Jag läste bara något om att klocka här innan i kanalen.
<AlNiT> realubot: men måste ju finnas en lösning, win har ju massor me program där du ställer fläktarna
<Kurdistan> MAX_FREQ=2400000
<Kurdistan> kör dessa ändringar
<Kurdistan> spara
<Kurdistan> starta om
<knarF_se> Kurdistan: Har installerat juptier nu, så vart hittar man det?
<Kurdistan> sedan installerar du cpufreqdisplay som jag beskrev tidigare
<AlNiT> ok skriver de rakt av under varandra då
<Kurdistan> knarF_se: det ska vara applet.
<Kurdistan> ingen aning vart den bör finnas i e17
<AlNiT> Kurdistan: hittade inget cpufreqdisplay  i widgeterna
<realubot> Varför snackar ni cpufreq när han vill sänka hastigheten på grafikkortet?
<knarF_se> Och var hittar man sådana? e17 kör med epplets =)
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: :) för du måste dra hem den
<realubot> Eller har jag fått det här om bakfoten?
<Kurdistan> realubot: han vill sänka fläkthastigheten
<AlNiT> oj nu kom de upp massa rutor när jag sparade de inställningarna om fläkthastigheten
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: gjorde du de ändringar jag bad om?
<knarF_se> Skall man sänka grafikkortet, så funkar nvidias grejjer finfint om man nu har ett sånt.
<Kurdistan> knarF_se: han har ati.
<AlNiT> Kurdistan: ja
<Kurdistan> jag gav program för det med.
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: bra. :)
<realubot> Kurdistan: Ja. Men inte på CPU:n väl?
<knarF_se> ATI borde väl ha nå liknande. ati-setting-manager?
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: starta om.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Eller går det att använda programmet för att sänka hastigheten på grafikkortets fläkt också?
<AlNiT> kunde inte spara cpufreq där jag skrev in hfläkthastighets värdena
<Kurdistan> realubot: ja enligt länken. men jag har inte ati så jag har inte testat.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Ok.
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: mysko.
<knarF_se> Kan ni inte sänka fläkt i BIOS (Sorry, läste inte tråden)
<Kurdistan> knarF_se: har du hittat den?
<knarF_se> Nope, vet inte vart man skulle hitta sånt.
<Kurdistan> ne nu gått folk jag ska ut. måste göra mig ordning.
<realubot> AlNiT: Det är just sådant här som är bättre i Windows. Det finns bättre stöd för att med drivrutinerna kontrollera saker som t.ex. fläkthastigheten på grafikkortet.
<Kurdistan> ta hand om varandra
<AlNiT> tack för hjälpen iaf Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> realubot: ati stängda drivrutiner är betydligt mer informativa än nvidias
<AlNiT> realubot: jo en anings bättre
<realubot> AlNiT: Så att det går i Windows innebär inte att det måste gå i Linux och även om det går i Linux så är det inte alls säkert att det går lika enkelt som i Windows.
<knarF_se> Kör med e17 då den drar mindre kraft, prövade även LXDE -- men den drog faktiskt mer kräm än e17...
<Kurdistan> i linux
<realubot> Kurdistan: Ha det så trevligt när du drar ut!
<Kurdistan> knarF_se: yes e17 är mer lättviktad.
<Kurdistan> bye boys
<AlNiT> men något program för ati kort som man kan ändra hastigheten på lfäkten måste ju finnas tycer man
<knarF_se> =)
<realubot> AlNiT: Det är inte säkert.
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: ta en titt på länken jag skicka.
<Kurdistan> http://sourceforge.net/projects/amdovdrvctrl/
<Kurdistan> om du glömt :)
<realubot> AlNiT: Det följer väl med något kontrollcenter när du installerar dom proprietära drivrutinerna till ditt grafikkort?
<knarF_se> Jag har bara hört om problem på när det gäller intel och ati
<knarF_se> (Både på Win och Lin)
<realubot> AlNiT: Om det inte finns en sådan inställning där så är det tveksamt om det finns i Linux.
<Kurdistan> Features
<Kurdistan>     control performance levels of AMT/ATI Radeon video cards
<Kurdistan>     control fanspeed settings
<Kurdistan>     monitor temperature, fan speed, frequencies
<Kurdistan>     use application profiles for overdrive settings
<realubot> Kurdistan: Mm.
<realubot> Intressant.
<Kurdistan> np.
<Kurdistan> nu måste jag dunsta
<Kurdistan> bye
<AlNiT> måste missat dne länken, lust och änka igen Kurdistan?
<AlNiT> argh
<realubot> AlNiT: Har du testat Kurdistans länk?
<realubot> AlNiT: http://sourceforge.net/projects/amdovdrvctrl/
<AlNiT> <AlNiT> måste missat dne länken, lust och änka igen Kurdistan?
<knarF_se> Denna: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/jupiter-applet-finally-available-for.html ?
<AlNiT> tack
<knarF_se> *OMG* blir avis =)
<AlNiT> realubot: : fast de är väl inte grafiskt va?
<knarF_se> Finns det något liknande AMDOverdriveCtrl för nVidia?
<AlNiT> har installerat de
<realubot> AlNiT: Det kan gå med aticonfig som jag misstänker installeras med den proprietära drivrutinen.
<realubot> AlNiT: Det är grafiskt. Det ser du ju på screenshotsen.
<AlNiT> jo men jag hittar de inte i starmenyn nämligen
<coobra> :d
<AlNiT> jo
<coobra> BAAAAZZZINGA !!!!!!
<knarF_se> :B
<realubot> AlNiT: http://kastang.com/blog/2009/08/manually-change-ati-fan-speed-in-ubunt/
<AlNiT> den vill ha catalyst driverna
<coobra> is this me or im the smartest one in here !!!
<coobra> :p
<realubot> AlNiT: Jag hade testat det innan jag hade testat programmet i Kurdistans länk.
<AlNiT> ja kurdistans funkade itne om jag itne kör in catalyst center och de gör ja ju inte igen
<realubot> AlNiT: Vilka drivrutiner kör du med nu? Kör du med dom som ATI rekommenderar i Ubuntu?
<realubot> Kolla i Additinal Drivers? (HÃ¥rdvarudrivrutiner)?
<AlNiT> realubot: de tror jag ju, jag har inte ändrat något sen jag isntallera
<realubot> Eller kör du med den där drivrutinen som du själv installerade från ATIs sajt?
<realubot> AlNiT: Kör det här i Terminalen: fglrxinfo
<AlNiT> den den från atis sajt tog vi ju bort, den byuggade ju ur hela datorn
<realubot> AlNiT: Mm. Bra. Men kör du med ATIs drivare som Ubntu föreslår nu då eller?
<realubot> AlNiT: Kontrollera meD: sudo lshw -c display
<realubot> AlNiT: Kör det här kommandot för att se att ATI-drivrutinen som följer med Ubuntu fungerar som den ska: fglrxinfo
<AlNiT> realubot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/735461/B^[[B
<AlNiT> hmm den länken blev lite konstig
<AlNiT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/735462/
<AlNiT> alnit@alnit:~$ fglrxinfo  fglrxinfo: kommandot hittades inte
<realubot> AlNiT: Kör det här: apt-cache policy fglrx | grep "Installed"
<realubot> För att se att du har installerat fglrx
<AlNiT> hände ingenting
<realubot> Jo.
<realubot> Det ska det göra.
<realubot> Kör: apt-cache policy fglrx
<realubot> Och titta vad som står på raden Installed.
<realubot> Aja. Du har kanske svensk version.
<realubot> Så det står på svenska.
<AlNiT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/735467/
<realubot> AlNiT: Ok. Du verkar ju inte ha ATI-drivrutinen installerad?
<realubot> AlNiT: Har du installerat rekommenderad drivrutin om du tittar i programmet Additonal Drivers?
<realubot> Jag tror att det heter Hårdvarudrivrutiner på svenska.
<realubot> Om du trycker Windows-tangenten och sedan bokstaverar programmets namn så får ska du få upp ett program där Ubuntu föreslår en drivrutin till ditt grafikkort?
<realubot> AlNiT: Eller så struntar du i det och kör helt enkelt det här kommandot: sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle
<realubot> SÃ¥ ska "Video driver for the ATI graphics accelerators" och "Catalyst Control Center for the ATI graphics accelerators" installeras.
<AlNiT> aha okay
<realubot> AlNiT: Sedan kör du: fglrxinfo
<realubot> Och postar resultatet i pastebin.
<AlNiT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/735480/
<realubot> AlNiT: Ok. Då så.
<realubot> Vad händer om du kör: aticonfig --help
<AlNiT> okej.. så detta ska hjälpa nu till och lösa fläktproblemmet? :)
<AlNiT> får upp massa info
<AlNiT> ska ja pastebina de?
<realubot> AlNiT: Ja, tack.
<AlNiT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/735485/
<AlNiT> käkla bra de den där pastebinit asså
<AlNiT> j
<realubot> AlNiT: Det ska finnas ett kommando som heter aticonfig som ingår i fglrx eller fglrx-amdcccle och som gör att det ska gå att ställa in fan speed på grafikkortet med kommandot aticonfig.
<realubot> AlNiT: Testa det här (på egen risk): aticonfig --pplib-cmd "set fanspeed 0 50"
<gusnan> http://kastang.com/blog/2009/08/manually-change-ati-fan-speed-in-ubunt/
<AlNiT> hmm kay, nånstans i den texten då asså
<realubot> gusnan: been there done that.
<gusnan> aha
<realubot> AlNiT: Där 50 är procent av max. fan speed.
<realubot> aticonfig --pplib-cmd "set fanspeed 0 50"
<realubot> 0 står för grafikkort 1, typ.
<realubot> AlNiT: Kör också: fglrx-amdcccle &
<realubot> Glöm inte & på slutet.
<AlNiT> kommando hittades ej
<realubot> Så kanske du ser vad som händer med temp. och så när du kör aticonfig --pplib-cmd "set fanspeed 0 XX" med olika värden på XX.
<realubot> AlNiT: Vilket kommando hittades inte?
<realubot> AlNiT: Ok, kör det här: gksudo amdcccle
<swecarp> behöver lite hjälp försöker uppdatera thunderbird men lyckas inte
<realubot> Så ska Catalyst ControlCenter öppnas. Där har du lite info om ditt grafikkort. Det är bra att ha koll på temp. om du jonglerar med hastigheten på fläkten.
<realubot> swecarp: Hur gör du? Thunderbird uppdateras ju med övriga systemet normalt?
<coobra> gör om
<coobra> gör rätt
<coobra> :D
<realubot> swecarp: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<AlNiT> realubot:  gksudo amdcccle <-- de funkade inte, står att drivrutinerna inte är rätt
<realubot> AlNiT: Har du startat om datorn sedan du installerade fglrx och fglrx-amdcccle?
<AlNiT> nej :s
<AlNiT> brb
<realubot> AlNiT: Gör det och försök igen. Om det fortfarande inte går att starta amdcccle så posta felmeddelandet i pastebin.
<realubot> swecarp: Om inte Ubuntus förråd innehåller den versionen av Thunderbird som du vill ha så får du adda Mozillas PPA för Thunderbird och installera den senaste versionen av Thunderbird från PPA:t istället. Det gör du med den här raden i Terminalen:
<realubot> swecarp: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/thunderbird-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<itmannen> 15 TV-kanaler och inget som är sevärt :( Tänkte slöa i fotöljen sen jag utfört mitt sedvanliga uppdrag IRL.
<swecarp> W: Misslyckades med att hämta http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/thunderbird-stable/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<swecarp> W: Misslyckades med att hämta http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/thunderbird-stable/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<realubot> swecarp: Glöm inte ta ta en säkerhetskopia på alla dina mail, inställningar o.s.v. innan du kör kommandot. Det ska gå att eportera allt i Thunderbird med något alt. i Thunderbirds meny.
<realubot> swecarp: Det är inte så konstigt. Adressen finns ju inte: http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/thunderbird-stable/ubuntu/dists/
<realubot> swecarp: Det finns ingen oneiric.
<einand> itmannen: kolla på outsoruced på sexan
<itmannen> realubot,  Enklast är nog att bara kopiera innehållet i tunderbird-mappen
<realubot> itmannen: Maybe baby.
<itmannen> einand,  Vad handlar det om då ? Det lär jag märka iof :)
<realubot> itmannen: Dock är det inte säkert att allt i thunderbird-katalogen fungerar med en ny version av Thunderbird. Jag tror det är säkrare att använda Thunderbirds egen funktion för att säkerhetskopiera allt.
<realubot> itmannen: Även om ditt förslag säkert fungerar också.
<einand> hade jag med gjort
<realubot> Vad hade du gjort?
<itmannen> realubot,  Jasså men det funkar utmärkt med olika versioner. iaf enligt det jag gjort i alla mina olika distar :)
<einand> bara för du haft tur hitils betyder inte att du har det i framtiden
<itmannen> Vem har tur ?
<proficio> sådärja
<einand> itmannen: du
<itmannen> einand,  varför skriva inte till mig då man vet ?
<einand> gjorde jag ju
<itmannen> einand,  nä mitt namn fanns inte före det du skrev
<einand> men vi har ju en konverstion igång, räcker att skriva namnet när man byter samtalpartner
<realubot> itmannen: Du riskerar ju att få med konfigurationsfiler till Thunderbird när du kopierar thunderbird-katalogen som sedan inte fungerar i en ny version av Thunderbird p.g.a. ändringar i Thunderbirds konfigurationsfiler mellan olika versioner.
<realubot> itmannen: Du har ju haft tur att några sådan ändringar inte har gjort som har ställt till problem då du har kopierat thunderbird-katalogen mellan två olika versioner av thunderbird.
<swecarp> realubot:  samma felmedelande igen
<realubot> swecarp: Ja. Jag säger ju att länken är fel.
<realubot> swecarp: Det finns ingen Thunderbird-version till Oneiric.
<realubot> swecarp: http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/thunderbird-stable/ubuntu/dists/
<itmannen> realubot,  Jasså det tror du :) Men jag har ju tydligen haft en ofantlig tur att det inte varit några problem med mina iolka verioner. Mysko
<realubot> swecarp: Paketet som du försöker hämta finns ju inte där.
<swecarp> jag har laddat ner tar filen till  men fattar inte hur man instalerar
<itmannen> realubot,  Vem vad säger du. Det finns det såklart :)
<swecarp> realubot:  ok
<realubot> swecarp: Dom har väl inte byggt något paket till Oneiric. Natty är den senaste versionen som det finns ett paket till.
<swecarp> ok då får man väll vänta lite till då
<itmannen> Thunderbird är default som e-port i 11.10
<swecarp> för söker få en svens version
<realubot> swecarp: Det är hur som helst inte konstigt att det inte går att installera en ny version av Thunderbird när paketet till Ubuntu 11.10 inte finns på Mozillas server.
<realubot> swecarp: Den senaste versionen det finns en Thunderbird-version till är ju Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty).
<itmannen> realubot,  Men nu pratar du strunt. Det finns i förråden i 11.10
<realubot> swecarp: Det är det felmeddelandet säger också.
<realubot> itmannen: I Ubuntu förråd kanske. Men inte på Mozillas server.
<itmannen> Suck. Syns inte jag ?
<realubot> Mozillas PPA.
<realubot> itmannen: http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/thunderbird-stable/ubuntu/dists/
<einand> itmannen: inte alltid du syns, du är rätt otydlig ibland
<realubot> itmannen: Var hittar du Thunderbird till Ubuntu 11.10?
<realubot> itmannen: I länken jag postade precis?
<itmannen> realubot,  Varör inte använda synaptic
<realubot> itmannen: Visst är Thunderbird default i 11.10. Men vilken version är det?
<realubot> Om man vill ha den senaste versionen så får man adda Mozillas PPA för Thunderbird och där verkar det inte finnas ett paket till 11.10 utan enbart tilll Ubuntu 11.04-
<einand> är inte evolution default?
<itmannen> realubot,  Det är versionen som funkar i 11.10 :)
<swecarp> realubot:  det är version 7 och version 8 har kommit nu
<itmannen> einand,  Inte i 11.10
<realubot> swecarp: Ja. Men version 9 finns inte till 11.10... ännu.
<einand> varför har dom bytt
<realubot> swecarp: Det är därför du får ett felmeddelande.
<einand> thunderbird är otroligt dålig
<realubot> einand: Thunderbird är default i 11.10. Evolution i 11.04.
<einand> hum.. vem tog det korkade beslutet?
<realubot> einand: Bashee är default i 11.10, Rhythmbox i 11.04 och Rhythmbox i 12.04, tror jag.
<swecarp> jag trivs med thunderbird körde det när jag hadde ursäkta svordommen windowes
<realubot> *Banshee
<itmannen> Thunderbird är superbra. Har använt den ganska länge
<einand> thunderbird är bra tills man kommer upp i några tusen mail, då krashar det
<itmannen> einand,  Nädå.
<einand> jodå
<coobra> :D
<itmannen> einand,  Ok. Hos dig då kanske
<einand> itmannen: rätt känd bugg faktiskt
<realubot> swecarp: Du får: 1. Köra med Ubuntu 11.04 för att få Thunderbird 8. 2. Fortsätta använda 11.10 och vänta tills Mozilla har byggt Thunderbird 8 för 11.10. 3. Kompilera Thunderbird 8 själv från källkoden och installera med checkinstall o.s.v.
<itmannen> realubot,  Jaha. Och ?
<gusnan> einand, jag upplevde också så för ett par år sen, men har nu gått över till Thunderbird och det har fungerat förvånansvärt bra...
<realubot> itmannen: Och vad då?
<itmannen> realubot,  Ja vart vill du komma ?
<einand> nja, nu för tiden skiter jag i vilket, kör bara gmail
<coobra> Dundermail är <3
<realubot> swecarp: Om du inte saknar något nytt i thunderbird 8 så kan du ju fortsätta med version 7 tills Mozilla slänger upp et paket till 11.10 på sina servrar. Det kommer nog vilken dag som helst.
<realubot> itmannen: Komma med vad?
<einand> jag har övervägt att göra en fri konkurent till gmail som ser likadan ut, men inte orkat ännu
<swecarp> realubot:  jag har inte brottom
<coobra> einand:  hehe :D
<swecarp> här kommer en länk som jag tänkte dela med mig av http://www.n00bsonubuntu.net/content/sexy-ubuntu-gallery/
<realubot> swecarp: Då föreslåt jag att du väntar tills Mozilla har byggt version 8 till 11.10, d.v.s. tills du slutar få felmeddelande och version 8 installeras när du kör sudo apt-get update && sudp apt-get upgrade
<realubot> *föreslår
<itmannen> realubot,  :) Med din skrivning  om alla möjligheter att installera. Jag kör det som funkar i 11.10. Och för mig spelar det ingen roll om det är 7 e..er 8
<coobra> swecarp: hahah seriööst man kan ju itne ha sånt som bakgrund ?
<itmannen> I 12.04 är det version 8
<einand> lite tråkigt att det inte hänt något nytt innom "e-post-visarna"
<einand> vart rätt dött senaste 10 åren
<realubot> itmannen: Han ville ju ha version 8 men fick ett felmeddelande och undrade varför. Jag förklarade varför han fick felmeddelandet och sa att det inte finns en version 8 till 11.10 på Mozillas servrar och föreslog en lösning på problemet.
<realubot> Han verkar luta mot lösning nr. 2.
<swecarp> coobra:  titta nästan längst ner så fins det en kanon bra
<itmannen> realubot,  Men du skrev till mig :)
<coobra> swecarp: nja :( gillar inte sånt jag har en bild på stockholm jag
<realubot> itmannen: Jaha. DÃ¥ skickade jag till fel person i.s.f. :)
<itmannen> Nu måste jag ut för dagens sista uppdrag IRL. Sköt er snyggt medans jag är borta
<coobra> itmannen:  kan du inte tvittra det här är irc...
<realubot> itmannen: Jag vet inte om vi klarar det. Sköta oss snyggt medans du är borta alltså...
<swecarp> itmannen:  sköt dig nu i irl
<coobra> denna kanalen har blig allt för flamsig (jag själv bidrar till det)
<realubot> swecarp: Det var snygga bakgrundsbilder som du länkade till. :D
<swecarp> realubot:  tackar den bästa är den som är nästan längst ner i dont do windows
<coobra> prata in med den där
<coobra> realubåt
<swecarp> kolla runt på sidan det finns flera snygga bakgrundsbilder med ubuntu teman samt en del bra tips som tillock med jag vågar mig på
<realubot> swecarp: Det här är annars en favorit: http://interfacelift.com
<swecarp> realubot: den är til lagd i favoriter nu
<Tuxit> Hej! Håller på att tanka Ubuntu 11.10 just nu efter en lång tids fundering men har hittat ett problem.
<Tuxit> Jag är inte så förtjust i Unity, kan man ta bort det eller göra som i 11.04 att logga ut och välja klassik?
<coobra> Tuxit: xubuntu-destop
<realubot> Tuxit: Du kan installera gnome-session-fallback som liknar Gnome 2 i Ubuntu 11.04.
<Tuxit> coobra: Usch, har Xubuntu just nu och det faller inte i min smak.
<realubot> Tuxit: Dock måste du med tiden välja mellan Unity eller Gnome Shell eftersom Gnome 2 kommer att fasas ut.
<realubot> Tuxit: Lubuntu, Xubuntu, Kubuntu och Linux Mint är annars bra alt. till Ubuntu och Unity.
<coobra> kde ?
<Tuxit> Plasma-desktop dödar min dator tyvärr coobra
<Tuxit> realubot: Hm, verkar hyfsat svårt det där men =)
<Tuxit> Mitt internet vill inte fungera i Linux Mint annars hade jag haft det.
<Tuxit> realubot: Ska kika lite på Lubuntu :)
<realubot> Tuxit: Kolla på Lubuntu. Det är nice. Om internet fungerar i Ubuntu så borde det gå att få att fungera i Mint.
<realubot> Det handlar nog bara om att använda rätt drivrutin och kernel.
<Tuxit> realubot: Det är det som är det konstiga, jag har 4G internet och det fungerar i alla <bokstav>Buntu distor's
<Tuxit> Har testat Xubuntu, det faller inte i min smak.
<Tuxit> Kubuntu gillar inte min dator men jag gillar det (Plasma-desktop)
<Tuxit> Ubuntu gillar jag men inte Unity.
<realubot> Tuxit: Testat Mint LXDE?
<Tuxit> Tror det, är det inte det som Linux mint använder som fönster hanterare?
<realubot> Eller Mint Debian Edition?
<Tuxit> Eh, oj tänkte fel =)
<realubot> Tuxit: Jo, LXDE-skrivbordsmijön.
<Tuxit> Då tänkte jag rätt, jag testade vanliga Linux mint så vet inte direkt vilket jag fick men gillade det skarpt!
<realubot> Tuxit: Det borde som sagt gå att få internet att fungera i Mint om du får det att fungera i Ubuntu men det kräver säkert lite pill.
<Tuxit> Jo, i Ubuntu var det bara att följa den vanliga guiden för att konfiguera Mobilt Bredband men icke i Linux Mint.
<Tuxit> realubot: Är det stor skillnad på Linux Mint Debian och Linux Mint?
<realubot> Tuxit: Jag vet inte.
<realubot> Tuxit: Det är nog inte jättestpr skillnad.
<Tuxit> Hm, okej.
<realubot> Tuxit: Fungerar ditt internet i Ubuntu 10.0
<realubot> 4?
<Tuxit> realubot: Det vet jag inte. Har inte testat i Ubuntu men det fungerade inte i Kubuntu nyss.
<realubot> Tuxit: Jag vet inte vilket program Mint anväbder för att ansluta till Internet. Om det är samma som i Ubuntu?
<Tuxit> Inte en aning faktiskt, där kanske problemet ligger.
<realubot> Tuxit: Ok, så ditt internet fungerar INTE i Kubuntu7Ubuntu?
<realubot> Kubuntu/Ubuntu?
<realubot> SÃ¥ Internet fungerar bara i Xubuntu?
<Tuxit> Mitt internet fungerar i X/K/Ubuntu 11.04.
<Tuxit> Men inte i Linux Mint och Kubuntu 10.04
<realubot> Om du får Internet att fungera i Ubuntu så tror jag du får det att fungera i Mint också och tvärtom eftersom Mint är Ubuntu men med en annan skrivbordsmiljö plus lite andra program.
<Tuxit> Har inte testat Ubuntu 10.04 ännu, kanske värt att göra?
<realubot> Tuxit: Ok, Har du testat i Mint som bygger på Ubuntu 11.04 då?
<realubot> Mint 11 eller vad det heter?
<Tuxit> Yes, 11an.
<Tuxit> Det vill sig inte, gör rätt också men icke.
<realubot> Ok, för om internet fungerar i Ubuntu 11.04 så borde det helt klar gå att få att fingera i Mint 11 också. Se bara till att använda samma kernel och samma program för att ansluta så ska det nog gå att få ordning på det.
<realubot> *ungera
<Tuxit> Hm, okej. Känns som att det är värt att testa Linux Mint Debian faktiskt.
<Tuxit> För om jag inte har fel bygger Ubuntu på Debian?
<realubot> Tuxit: Kolla vilken kernel du kör med: uname -r i Ubuntu resp. Mint.
<realubot> Kontrollera också vilket program du använder för att ansluta i Mint resp. Ubuntu.
<realubot> Kolla också med ifconfig -a att syste,et hittar ditt 4G modem.
<Tuxit> Kan tyvärr inte kolla det tyvärr, ska tanka Linux Mint Debian nu och ge det ett försök!
<realubot> Och lsusb
<Tuxit> Det hittas men startas inte
<realubot> Tuxit: Ja, eller så kör du med Mint 11 och försöker få Internet att fungera där för jag tycker att det borde gå.
<realubot> Debian är jag orsäker på.
<Tuxit> realubot: Det bör gå tycker jag med
<realubot> Tuxit: Kolla med: rfkill list
<realubot> Att det inte är spärrat.
<realubot> Aja, jag vet inte. Men jag tror helt klart att du kan få modemet att fungera i Mint 11 om du får det att fungera i Ubuntu 11.04.
<realubot> Hittas modemet om du kör: lsusb
<realubot> då?
<Tuxit> Yes
<Tuxit> Det gjorde jag
<Tuxit> allting hittades
<realubot> Om systemet ö.h.t hittar ditt USB-modem?
<Tuxit> Men fick inte internet.
<realubot> Ok, men systemet hittar det inte om du kör: ifconfig -a
<realubot> Eller?
<realubot> Det syns inte i output av ifconfig -a
<realubot> ?
<Tuxit> Kommer inte ihåg, tankar om Linux mint nu.7
<Tuxit> nu.*
<realubot> Debian eller vabliga?
<realubot> *vanliga?
<Tuxit> Vanliga.
<realubot> Tuxit: Jag hjälper dig gärna att få ordning på modemet i Mint senare ikväll.
<realubot> Jag lovar ju inet att vi lyckas men det borde ju gå...
<realubot> Tuxit: Hör av dig om ca 2h om du är här då och har installerat Mint annars kan vi göra ett försök någon annan dag.
<Tuxit> Yes =) Kan pilla lite själv också men sitter kvar här =)
<Tuxit> http://linuxmint.se/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=84
<realubot> Tuxit:Glöm inte att snaluta Mint till Internet med kabel och göra en uppdatering av systemet först.
<Tuxit> realubot: Han fick det att fungera i Debian versionen.
<realubot> Om du har tillgång till Internet med kabel.
<Tuxit> Det har jag inte.
<realubot> Tuxit: Ok, ok.
<realubot> Ja, ja, vi får se. bbl.
<Tuxit> Yes!
<christoffer> itmannen: Är du där?
<itmannen> christoffer,  Jo kom precis innanför dörren
<christoffer> itmannen: Vad är det som strular sig med wikin?
<itmannen> christoffer,  Jag vet inte det har tydligen hamnat helt galet. Och det blev en mycko sökväg
<itmannen> christoffer, Kan jag göra om det kanske ?
<christoffer> itmannen: jag ska kolla
<christoffer> 2 sek
<itmannen> 1
<itmannen> 2
<itmannen> :)
<itmannen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M
<itmannen> Det borde vara mer än bara ett M på slutet
<christoffer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te16/Protokoll
<christoffer> sådär
<christoffer> itmannen: jo precis i alla våra länkar vi skickade via forumet i privata meddelanden så kapades länkarna
<AlNiT-> argh nu har ju andra skärmen börjar flimra igen efter vi varit och härjat med grafikkortet realubot :)
<christoffer> så var ju inte så lätt att förstå varandra där inte
<christoffer> Nu finns protokollet på rätt stället och jag tog bort det på det andra
<itmannen> christoffer,  Ok. Var det därför det bara blev ett M på slutet ?
<itmannen> christoffer,  Perfekt broder. Mycket tack för hjälpen
<itmannen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te16/Protokoll
<Tuxit> itmannen: Syftar du på /M/'et? Kanske står för Möten?
<itmannen> Tuxit,  Jo det lär väl vara något sådant det innebär.
<itmannen> Då ska jag ta och ändra i forumet också.
<christoffer> itmannen: Jo alla länkar vi skickade till varandra via PM på forumet så kapades länkarna
<christoffer> vid första ö:et
<itmannen> christoffer,  Ok. Typiskt
<christoffer> har inte kontaktat peetra om det, hon kanske kan styra upp sådana problem =)
<itmannen> Jo det borde hon nog kunna göra
<itmannen> Men länken som jag la in nu blev inte kapaf
<Tuxit> realubot: När du ser detta så har jag hittat problemet, Linux Mint 11 verkar inte stödja Mobilt bredband tråkigt nog.
<itmannen> *kapad
<itmannen> Eller menar du att det bara är i PM som det kapas kanske.
<christoffer> itmannen: bara i PM
<christoffer> nu blir det TV
<christoffer> ha det bra!
<itmannen> Samma här
<itmannen> Tack för hjälpen
<propus> någon som har ett pci grafikkort med s-video liggande?
<itmannen> propus,  Det finns det med all säkerhet någon som har
<Tuxit> itmannen: Ursäkta om jag stör men du verkar vara lite påläst, Är Ubuntu fortfarande populärast?
<itmannen> Tuxit,  Påläst är nog att ta i en del. Men jag följer utvecklingen. Tyvärr så har Ubuntu enligt statistiken halkat ned lite
<Tuxit> Ajdå, vart hittar du denna statistik?
<Tuxit> Vad jag ser är Ubuntu populärast inom det senaste 12månaderna men inte inom det senaste 6månaderna?
<Tuxit> Märkligt att Linux Mint är så populärt, trodde Debian eller Backtrack skulle komma efter.
<itmannen> Tuxit,  Det finns på DistroWatch
<Tuxit> Yes, hittade det precis.
<itmannen> Ok
<itmannen> Tuxit,  Men jag anser nog att Ubuntu fortfarande är den mest användarvänlig för dom som precis gått över
<mewerner_arand> DistroWatch räknar ju popularitet på sitt eget, vis, inte nödvändigtvis representativt...
<Tuxit> Håller med dig, jag som är lite yngre än dom flesta som har Linux trodde inte mina ögon när jag såg att Ubuntu inte var populärast.
<Tuxit> Ubuntu är lättast och därav populärast anser jag men men.
<itmannen> Och en "vanlig" användare håller nog aldrig på att trixa i systemet heller. Jag tror det beror på den fula "Unity" som gjort det
<itmannen> SJälv så kör jag mycket hellre Gnom Shell
<Tuxit> När 11.10 kom böt jag. När 11.04 kom kunde man fortfarande ha Gnome Classic men det kan man inte i 11.10 därav tror jag folk inte väljer Ubuntu längre.
<Tuxit> 11.04 fanns kunde man*
<itmannen> Tuxit,  Om du tillhör dom yngre så är jag nog farfar här :)
<Tuxit> itmannen: Haha! Är 15år men anser att det är viktigt att prioritera :)
<Tuxit> Jag valde programmering,webbutveckling och Linux medans vänner valde diverse spel :)
<itmannen> Tuxit,  Nu håller jag på för fullt att testa nästa version som är en pre pre Alpha av 12.04
<itmannen> 15 ? Ojdå. Duktigt av dig
<Tuxit> Hehe, tack :)
<Tuxit> itmannen: Okej, vad tycker du om det du ser då?
<Tuxit> OM du märker någon förendring d.v.s.
<itmannen> Tuxit,  Ännu så länge är det som sagt en myyyyycket tidigt dist. Men ännu så funkar det bra. men det kommer update mest hela tiden
<itmannen> Jag kör det i en "lekLaptop" som jag har framför TV
<Tuxit> Okej, ni bör göra det lättare att som i 11.04 att avnända Gnopme Classic.
<itmannen> Tuxit,  Det kan du genom att installera : sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<Tuxit> Aha, vad jag fick för mig var det mycket mycket krångligare.
<itmannen> Då blir det ett gäng olika alternativ vid inloggning
<itmannen> Nädå. Det gör du via terminalen. men det vet du så klart :)
<Tuxit> Jo det vet jag men visste inte om gnome-shell.
<itmannen> Tuxit,  Funkar perfekt
<Tuxit> Får jag inte till det med Linux Mint nu blir det väl det som gäller :)
<itmannen> Tuxit,  Mint kan vara treligt. men den har sina brister också
<Tuxit> Det märker jag =)
<itmannen> :D
<Tuxit> Ska inte använda vanliga mint utan Debian versionen p.g.a mitt internet.
<itmannen> Ok. Lycka till
<itmannen> Hm. Pga ditt internet ?
<Tuxit> Hehe, blir ganska ledsen om jag satt i 40min och tankade så var det ingen skillnad från vanliga Linux mint.
<Tuxit> itmannen: Har Mobilt Breband (4G) vilket Linux Mint inte gillar.
<itmannen> Tuxit,  Aha. men det funkar bra i 11.10 iaf
<Tuxit> Det fungerar i alla Ubuntu versioner men inte Linux Mint :)
<itmannen> Men varför ska du då hälla på med Mint ?
<Tuxit> Problemet jag får är att det inte kommer på någon "Enable Mobile networking"
<Tuxit> itmannen: Jadu, sugen på något nytt!
<itmannen> Tuxit,  Det har jag full förståelse för. Det är lika här
<itmannen> Men nu är det dags för annat IRL. Lycka till unge man. Keep up the good working :)
<Tuxit> Hehe, tack :)
<Tuxit> Dock är det samma problem här..
<itmannen> >> Gone
<Tuxit> Aja, Ubuntu here i come!
<quup> hej, något man kan göra när svtplay börjar lagga?
<quup> funkar gnash bättre tex
<Tuxit> quup: Stäng av allting som drar kraft på ditt internet och uppdatera.
<Tuxit> Kolla om din webbläsare har någon uppdatering eller om Flash har det.
<quup> Tuxit: allt senast, bara firefox med svtplay öppet (laggar i opera med)
<quup> ska testa pirateplay -> vlc/mplayer och se om det funkar
<Tuxit> Gör så, kolla annars om någon tankar eller dylikt.
<Tuxit> Dock tar inte Svtplay så mycket, hm.
<CasperN> jahapp, var det något kul på fscons idag då?
<mxed> svt laggar inte ens i min eeepc. tanka hem senaste från adobe och lägg filen  där den ska vara så har du flash instalerad
<mxed> i min låg den i /usr/share/ubufox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<realubot> Det låter väldigt konstigt att Mint inte skulle ha stöd för mobilt bredband?
<realubot> madbear: Jag kommer inte ihåg namnet på kanalen. :(
<madbear> realubot: :/
<andol> larsemil: gött mos
<madbear> inte va det exton-remaster-se iaf
<madbear> det kan jag lova
<realubot> madbear: Nej. Det var det inte. Varför skulle den heta något så konstigt?
<madbear> vet du vem exton är? vad han gör?
<madbear> :D
<realubot> madbear: Nej?
<madbear> ok :D
<madbear> sök lite då
<bittin> realubot, vad har du gjort?
<krawlezt> Det gick ju bra detta :)
<realubot> bittin: Det som einand postade i #ubuntu-se-offtopic. That's it.
<bittin> k
 * delhage är i Göteborg
<Tuxit> realubot: Linux Mint fick jag inte o fungera o det var ingen skillnad på Debian versionen
<Kurdistan> Tuxit: vad har du för problem?
<realubot> Tuxit: Vad var det för prat om att mobilt bredband inte fungerar i Mint?
<Tuxit> Det gjorde inte det.
<Tuxit> realubot: Det stod inte ens "Enable Mobile Networking" vilket det ska göra för att det ens ska kunna fungera.
<realubot> Tuxit: Nja.
<Tuxit> Kurdistan: Jag hade ett nätverks problem i Linux Mint dock struntade jag i det.
<realubot> Tuxit: Det går nog att få att fungera. Har du raderat Mint eller har du kvar det?
<Kurdistan> Tuxit: okej. fungerar det nu?
<Tuxit> realubot: Aja, iaf så blev det Ubuntu, dock är gnome-shell lite konstigt.
<realubot> Tuxit: Mm.
<realubot> Tuxit: Gnome Shell och Unity är ju olika utseenden till Ubuntu.
<Tuxit> realubot: Jo, jag vet. Jag använder gnome shell nu med lite små problem men det ska fixax!
<Tuxit> Kurdistan: Linux Mint har aldrig fungerat men Ubuntu gör det :)
<Kurdistan> Tuxit: ha då skoj med ubuntu.
<Tuxit> Tackar :)
<Tuxit> realubot: Vad har du för dist/os?
<realubot> Tuxit: Jag kör med Ubuntu 11.04.
<realubot> Jag har inte orkat uppdatera till 11.10.
<Tuxit> Aha, okej.
<Tuxit> realubot: Mitt gnome-shell blev väldigt konstigt.
<Tuxit> Eller nja, tror det är jag som har gjort fel.
<realubot> Tuxit: Det är möjligt att Ubuntu 11.10 fungerar bra på din dator om du använder kernel 2.6.38 istället för Linux 3.0.
<Kurdistan> realubot: varför ska det vara skillnad mellan dessa?
<Tuxit> Jag har 3.0.0-12 atm.
<Kurdistan> eller :) jag har precis kommit så jag vet inte varför du rekommendera 2.6**
<Tuxit> Linux Dator 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<realubot> Kurdistan: Eftersom han inte får sitt mobila bredband att fungera i 11.10 men i 11.04 (om jag har förstått honom rätt).
<Tuxit> Sant
<Kurdistan> realubot: då har du rätt, men kan också vara network manager som strular.
<Kurdistan> i för sig kom network manager med uppdatering om det har nått ubuntu än vet jag inte
<realubot> Tuxit: Den stora skillnaden mellan 11.04 och 11.10 är väl att 11.10 använder kernel 3.0 så jag misstänker att det är där skillnaden mellan att ditt mobila bredband fungerar och inte fungera ligger.
<Tuxit> Jo, kan vara så.
<Tuxit> Dock känner jag mig jävligt nöjd med Ubuntu just nu.
<Tuxit> bash gnome-shell-build-setup.sh
<Kurdistan> Tuxit: kolla ubuntus repo om gamla kärnan finns tillgänglig.
<Tuxit> Oj.
<realubot> Tuxit: Det kan som Kurdistan var inne på ha att göra med att Network Manager är av olika versioner. Det var därför jag pratade om Mints och Ubuntus program för att koppla upp sig mot Internet förut.
<realubot> Tuxit: Men fungerar ditt mobila bredband i 11.10?
<realubot> Eller är det i 11.04 det fungerar?
<Tuxit> Det fungerar i 11.10
<Tuxit> Använder det nu.
<Kurdistan> einand: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTAxNDM
<Kurdistan> einand: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_aspm_solution&num=1
<Tuxit> itmannen: Kör du något tema eller vad man ska säga till gnome-shell?
<realubot> Tuxit: Ok, men då är det kanske så att Linux Mint 11 inte använder kernel 3.0?
<realubot> Tuxit: Jag tyckte du skrev förut att det fungerade i 11.04 men jag kanske minns fel?
<Tuxit> Nej, det fungerade _inte_ i 11.04 men i 11.10 :)
<Kurdistan> realubot: nej de gör inte då linux mint 11 är baserad på 11.04
<realubot> Tuxit: Ok, men då tror jag att det fungerar i Mint 11 med kernel 3.0 för den är nog inte standard i Mint 11 eftersom Mint 11 bygger på Ubuntu 11.04, tror jag.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Ja. Just det.
<Tuxit> Problemet funnit, vilka distro's kör kerneln 3.0?
<Kurdistan> Tuxit: hmm många.
<Tuxit> Förutom U/X/Kubuntu
<Tuxit> Eller Le/Edu
<Kurdistan> Tuxit: hmm arch baserade borde ha
<Kurdistan> fedora
<Tuxit> Jasså? =)
<Kurdistan> samt en del rullande utgåvor som är baserade på gentoo
<barzam> arch har 3.1 inte 3.0
<Kurdistan> barzam: :) de har väl 3.0 också
<Tuxit> Arch är inget att tänka på, hur ska jag få mitt trådlösa att fungera i installationen?
<barzam> vissa sega servrar kanske
<Tuxit> Oj, inte trådlösa. Mobila.
<Kurdistan> Tuxit: arch har heller inte som mål vara nybörjarvänlig.
<realubot> Tuxit: Jag tror det går att uppgradera Mints kernel till 3.0.
<Kurdistan> KISS-filosofin som gäller där
<Tuxit> Kurdistan: Sant
<Tuxit> realubot: Mjo, men då måste jag ha tillgång till en kabel.
<barzam> 11:11 igen
<Kurdistan> realubot: men varför babbla på om mint när han har fungerande 11.10?
<Tuxit> Mint är fint :)
<barzam> det kanske är usb-modeswitch som saknas, har du det installerat och konfigurerat Tuxit?
<Tuxit> Tycker vi släpper detta med Linux Mint, Ubuntu blev bra. Massa fix och jag tvekar på att det är värt för att få Linux Mint
<realubot> Kurdistan: För att han gillade Mint bättre än Ubuntu förut.
<Tuxit> Det gör jag fortfarande, dock som jag säger så verkar det vara mycket jobb.
<Kurdistan> realubot: okej.
<realubot> barzam: Det tror jag inte. Det har ju varit standard länge nu.
<Kurdistan> barzam: realubot har rätt usb-modeswitch har varit standard sedan 10.10 om jag inte har fel
<realubot> Kurdistan: Nja. Det enklaste kanske är att ladda ner alla paket som du behöver för att installera kernel 3.0 på en USB-sticka och sedan installera i Terminalen i Mint 11.
<Tuxit> realubot: Använder du gnome-shell?
<Kurdistan> kungen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLD5VW3Z7qo
<Krawlezt> realubot: FÃ¥r man se hur ditt Ubuntu ser ut? =)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Sure.
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/9840/201111112338051920x1080.png
<realubot> Det är ett vanligt Ubuntu Unity-skrivbord med en annan bakgrundsbild bara.
<Krawlezt> Ska kika
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://img545.imageshack.us/img545/8779/201111112339301920x1080.png
<realubot> Krawlezt: Och så använder jag Terminator för att få tiling-funktion i Terminalen.
<Krawlezt> Fräscht!
<Krawlezt> Dock förstår jag inte hur du orkar använda Unity
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: smaken är som baken. somliga gillar unity andra inte.
<Krawlezt> Det är självklart sant :)
<realubot> itmannen: http://spreadubuntu.org/en/get-materials/poster
<realubot> itmannen: Ni som har planer på Ubuntu-broschyr. Där har ni lite att titta på...
<Krawlezt> :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag bryr mig faktiskt inte så mycket om Unity. Det spelar inte mig någon roll om jag har Unity eller Gnome 2.
<Krawlezt> Aha, okej :)
<CasperN> det där borde ni fylla på om på https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Flygblad
<Krawlezt> realubot: Kodar du något?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Nej. Det gör jag inte. Skriver ett och annat skript i bash bara lite då och då. Annars inget. Du då?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Aha, fint. Jodå, webbutveckling och programmering :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ok. Vilka språk då?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jadu, i webben blir det mest (x)html,css,php,mysql och jquery och för övrigt blir det C,perl och bash som mest men även lite C++ :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Aha, du har koll på programmeringen.
<Krawlezt> Nja, jag är inte så duktig men jag är intresserad :)
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jadu, funderar snart på att använda Unity jag med :)
#ubuntu-se 2011-11-12
<realubot> Sök i Google på: Do a barrel roll
<lag^> men realubot
<lag^> sluta!
<mxed> realubot,  du glömde att säga att det bara funkar i f och chrome heh
<realubot> lag^: Vad nu då?
<realubot> lag^: Sökte du på det?
<realubot> mxed: Kör du IE?
<realubot> ;)
<lag^> realubot: Ja, för typ två veckor sen
<mxed> realubot, nej me n opera
<realubot> Går det att alltid dölja Launchern i Unity? Jag vet att det finns autohide o.s.v. men går det att dölja Launchern ALLTID?
<realubot> mxed: Aha.
<mxed> men  i ff var det kul att söka på den meningen heh
<mxed> kan man få in emerald i ubuntu 11.10 ?
<spacebug-> efter mycket om och med så fick jag fram att man va tvungen att skriva ftps://hostname för att få lftp att fatta att den skulle använda implicit ssl. Jaja nu funkar det iaf =)
<mxed> innan var det explicit ?
<realubot> mxed: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1870792
<realubot> mxed: Aldrig testat.
<spacebug-> mxed: mm tydligen för det funkade inte
<mxed> tx kollar in det
<realubot> mxed: Ev. måste du använda ett PPA som fixar någon bugg i Emerald och 11.04/11.10.
<realubot> Jag läste något om det.
<spacebug-> jag har ett skumt problem med unity och libreoffice. Om jag startar ett dokument med en keybord shortcut tex "ctrl+alt+e" startar "soffice Documents/mydoc.ods" så hamnar inte libreoffice i unity launchern och där med inte i min alt+tab lista. Mycket irriterande och jag har gjort en bug report om det
<mxed> kör ubuntu med xfce och tycker fönsterhanterarna e lite tråkiga där... realubot  jo jag såg den p'pan och ska kolla om det är samma version av compiz i
<mxed> den nyaste som den  versionen patchen e gjord för
<realubot> Det här är ju intressant: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTAxMjI
<mxed> var samma version sp patchen  bör funka
<realubot> Gnome Shell utan proprietära drivrutiner.
<realubot> spacebug-: När vi ändå är inne på LibreOffice. Har du testat lo-menubar?
<spacebug-> då jag inte vet va det är så borde jag nog svara nej ;)
<realubot> spacebug-: Det ska ge stöd för Gobal bar i LibreOffice. Alltså att menyn hamnar i "panelen" högst upp.
<spacebug-> aha
<spacebug-> något som jag inte fattat va det ska va bra för men ok
<spacebug-> kör du unity nu förresten ?
<spacebug-> och ubuntu 11.10
<realubot> Du slipper ju menyn i LibreOffice. Du vinner en rad, typ.
<mxed> lol,  ubuntus programcentral, fuckar upp hela min eee
<realubot> mxed: Använd den inte då.
<realubot> mxed: Använd apt-get och apt-cache istället.
<realubot> apt-cache searc paket
<realubot> apt-cache show paket
<realubot> apt-cache policy paket
<realubot> sudo apt-get install paket
<realubot> sudo apt-get purge paket
<realubot> *apt-cache search paket
<realubot> Skulle det stå.
<mxed> det gör jag oftast men nu fick jag hem dehbpaket och den  drog igång ist för gdebi
<realubot> sudo dpkg -i --force-all file.deb
<realubot> :)
<mxed> jo det funkar men jag e lat
<realubot> Hehe.
<spacebug-> realubot: ja men i alla program där man vill komma åt menyn snabbt måste man först aktivera programmet (som kanske ligger långt till höger på skärmen, för att sen flytta tillbaka musen till vänsta hörnet för att komma åt menyn.. helt galet enligt mig
<mxed> realubot, har tom lagt in ett gui för att slippa packa up theman och flytta dom :D'
<realubot> mxed: Det är väl bara att dra och släppa temafilen i Utseende-programmet så installeras det?
<mxed> i xfce ?'
<realubot> spacebug-: Det ligger en del i det du säger. Jag kör många program i fullscreen och då är det logiskt att ha menyn i panelen högst upp men annars är det lite märkligt.
<realubot> Global bar kanske bara borde gälla för maximerade fönster?
<realubot> mxed: Jaha. Det vet jag ingenting om.
<mxed> inte jag heller, men hitade ett fem år gammalt python program som fixa det enkelt och lätt
<realubot> Billig: http://www.inet.se/artikel/1968985/hp-pavilion-dm1-3203
<realubot> 3 papp för en 11,6" bärbar dator.
<mxed> realubot, emerald funka fint utan patch, hittade tre deb paket som funkade
<mxed> så nu ser xfce tom snyggare ut
<mxed> än gnome hehe
<realubot> madbear: Vad använder du för tema då?
<realubot> madbear: Äsch. Det är den där Tab-tangenten du vet som inte gör som man vill.
<realubot> Den lever sitt eget liv.
<realubot> spacebug-: Det var värst vad du har fått upp farten i FAH?
<realubot> God morgon kanalen!
<itmannen> Snön ligger vit på taken. Endast tomten är vaken. Och några nissar :)
<itmannen> Snart dags för dagen första uppdrag IRL. Vilken tur att jag har varmgarage. För det ser himla kallt ut.
 * itmannen Duktig gubbe. Unga ominstallationer på flera dagar
<itmannen> *inga
<coobra> :p
<itmannen> >> Gone to IRL
<einand> Warning, No current action detected
<MrMind> vad använder ni för skrivbordmiljö just nu? har tröttnat fullständigt på unity och gnome 3...
<einand> MrMind: notion
<gusnan> MrMind, Xfce
<AlNiT-> åh Kurdistan :)
<Kurdistan> tjena AlNiT- hur gick det igår?
<AlNiT-> tjena, joda de gick bra.. men nu har jag fått flimmer på andra skärmen igen.. tänkte om man kör in ubuntus drivisar som de va från början när de funkade så borde de väl fix<s igen tycker man?
<Kurdistan> AlNiT-: ja, det kan hjälpa. har du ati?
<AlNiT-> ja
<Kurdistan> AlNiT-: finns det beskrivit på deras hemsida hur man manuellt avinstallerar drivarna?
<AlNiT-> atis egna drivisar fick jag väck igår
<Philip5> man installerar ett kort från nvidia så löser det sig ;P
<AlNiT-> grejen de funkade från början, sen börja jag fippla med atis drivisar för jag ville ha en fläkt kontroller
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) ati är bra grejer. till skillnad från latisarna på nvidia har dem lyckats översätta hela till svenska.
<Kurdistan> dessutom mer funktioner än nvidia blob
<Kurdistan> AlNiT-: har du provat avinstallera de drivrutiner du installerade manuellt och sedan starta om?
<AlNiT-> måste väl finnas nått terminal kommando för och installera om ubuntus drivisar?
<Philip5> möjligt att de ryckt upp sig och hårdvarumässigt så har ju ati nästan alltid varit bra men historiskt så har de haft struliga drivisar för linux i jämförelse med nvidia
<AlNiT-> Kurdistan: : ja
<Kurdistan> AlNiT-: om du har avinstallerat drivrutinerna från atis hemsida
<Kurdistan> så startar du bara hårdvarudrivrutiner
<Kurdistan> aktiverar förslagna drivrutiner och installerar
<Kurdistan> startar om
<Kurdistan> done
<Kurdistan> Philip5: jag har inte ati personligen, men bekanta som har det som kör linux.
<Kurdistan> har inte krånglat med deras blob
<Philip5> min erfarenhet säger mig att det verkar vara rätt mycket slumt med hur det funkar med ati. vissa modeller funkar klockrent och andra en mardröm
<Kurdistan> Additional Drivers <<--- på engelska
<Kurdistan> Philip5: samma sak kan man säga om nvidia.
<Kurdistan> de har trots månader ännu inte fixat problemet med geforce go 7400 och v.effekter.
<Philip5> inte om korten så mycket som de som har integrerade nvidiachip i sina laptops verkar det som
<Philip5> 7400 är nog så gammalt att de inte lägger resurser på det
<AlNiT-> ok en omstart då brb
<Kurdistan> Philip5: fortfarande inte acceptabelt om man ska kallas för den grafikkort vendor som ska vara mest linux vänlig
<Kurdistan> herregud intel känns tom bättre för linux
<Philip5> mig stör det inte som inte har någon 7400... fast jag har en 7900 eller 7800 tror jag. minns inte vilket som sitter i gammelburken
<Kurdistan> Philip5: alla har inte som hobby köpa nya hårdvara till sin burk
<Kurdistan> och synnerligen till en laptop
<Philip5> min hobby är att köpa kameraprylar :D
<Kurdistan> ska jag lida för nvidia har klantat till det?
<Philip5> det är dyrare hobby än dator :(
<amelia> Philip5: säg inte det..
<Kurdistan> Philip5: ju, kamera-fanatiker brukar vara roliga.
<Philip5> amelia: iaf om vi pratar PC
<Kurdistan> tjena amelia gäsp-drottning :)
<amelia> Philip5: servrar är dyra och reservdelar får ofta skickas över halva jordklotet. :(
<Philip5> amelia: än värre om man har cray som hobby
<Kurdistan> amelia: :) Philip5 är sedan gammal. han har råd ha dyra hobbyn.
<Kurdistan> :) ne där var jag taskig
<amelia> Kurdistan: jag har råd med det utan att vara gammal
<Kurdistan> amelia: ja, du är nog inte student.
<Philip5> amelia: du är gammal nog att ha råd med det ;)
<amelia> Kurdistan: inte direkt
<Philip5> amelia: du närmar dig väl 30 med stormsteg ;P
<amelia> Philip5: pft!
<Philip5> :P
<amelia> Philip5: jag är ju inte ens halvvägs dit från 25..
<Philip5> been there, done that
<Philip5> tss
<Philip5> amelia: det går fort ska du se
<Philip5> ops, nu avslöjade jag visst något om min ålder för Kurdistan ;)
<amelia> Philip5: det tror jag säkert. men det är ju gött, ju äldre jag blir desto mer ninja blir jag på mitt jobb. :D
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> amelia kung fu
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) du skulle nog kunna vara min farfar.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: så illa är det nog inte
<Philip5> jag är ju inte direkt i itmannens ålder ;)
<AlNiT-> näe får felmedellande, fan ger snart upp och installerar om hela jävlar kubuntu
<Kurdistan> AlNiT-: :) gör inget dumt. vad får du upp för fel?
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) är det så? okej, pappa, kanske. :)
<Kurdistan> AlNiT-: har du svårt med drivrutiner osv, testa pclinuxos där ati drivrutiner är förinstallerade.
<AlNiT-> "tyvärr. installationen av denna drivrutin misslyckades. Ta en titt på loggfilwen för mer information: /var/log/jockey.log"
<Kurdistan> AlNiT-: pclinuxos är rullande utgåva, dvs du kommer ej behöva ominstallera varje 6 månad för få det senaste.
<AlNiT-> kurdistan: asså de funakde perfa INNAN jag börjae krångla med atis egna drivrutiner öfr jag ville ha ne fläktkontroller
<AlNiT-> måste ju kunna installera om kubuntus egna bara så de blir som innan
<Kurdistan> AlNiT-: okej. brb ska se vad du kan göra.
<AlNiT-> tack
<Kurdistan> AlNiT-: öppna terminalen
<AlNiT-> yes
<Kurdistan> skriv: sudo apt-get install fglrx-installer
<Kurdistan> skriver in ditt lösenord
<Kurdistan> sedan bör den installera ati drivarna
<Kurdistan> starta om
<Kurdistan> done
<AlNiT-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/736127/
<AlNiT-> hm blev konstigt dedär
<Kurdistan> AlNiT-: okej prova.
<Kurdistan> sudo apt-get update
<Kurdistan> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Kurdistan> sudo apt-get install fglrx-installer
<Kurdistan> vad blev det för konstigheter?
<AlNiT-> när ja kör sudo apt-get update så börjar den ladda ner men stannar på "95% [Ansluter till extras.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.33)]"
<Kurdistan> AlNiT-: låt den köra färdigt
<Kurdistan> kan vara så att du behöver byta server
<Kurdistan> huvudserver
<AlNiT-> ah nu blev den klar
<AlNiT-> ja va nog nått sånt
<Kurdistan> AlNiT-: :) göttans.
<Kurdistan> kör nu de 3 kommandon
<Kurdistan> sedan starta om
<AlNiT-> ok, brb
<Kurdistan> np
<AlNiT-> den andre skärmen hoppar fortfarande :(
<Kurdistan> AlNiT-: hmm.
<Kurdistan> vänta
<Kurdistan> sudo amdcccle
<Kurdistan>     Click on Display Options -> Tear Free
<Kurdistan>     Check the box that says Enable Tear Free Desktop to reduce tearing
<Kurdistan>     Click on Apply
<Kurdistan>     Click on OK
<AlNiT-> öö jag trode jag avinstallerade de ju
<Kurdistan> AlNiT-: du installerade ati blob drivrutiner från ubuntu nu
<Kurdistan> ville du istället köra med de öppna?
<AlNiT-> med de öppna?
<Kurdistan> AlNiT-: gör som jag skrev. kanske tear free får din skärm att sluta bete sig konstigt
<AlNiT-> mm försöker hitta
<Kurdistan> proprietära/stängda/blob drivrutiner och öppna drivrutiner
<Kurdistan> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Propriet%C3%A4r_programvara
<AlNiT-> sådär, en omstart me då?
<Kurdistan> AlNiT-: om du märker skillnad direkt så behöver du inte
<Kurdistan> annars kan det vara smart starta om
<AlNiT-> det gä jag inte
<AlNiT-> ok gör de brb
<AlNiT-|2> nix ingen skillna
<AlNiT-|2> d
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: okej brb.
<Kurdistan> fglrxinfo
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: kommandon :) var till dig.
<AlNiT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/736150/
<einand> första gången på 100år vi inte har snö, någonstans i sverige, vid detta datumet
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: thx.
<Kurdistan> kör även denna
<Kurdistan> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep 'Driver'
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: för så som det ser ut på din senaste pastebin så har stängda ati drivrutiner installerats korrekt
<MrMind> behöver man fylla in något på domain name under installation av debian? localdomain är default, bör man köra på det+
<MrMind> ?
<Kurdistan> MrMind: kör localdomain
<Kurdistan> så har jag det på pclinuxos
<AlNiT> Kurdistan: : okat men varför flimmrar det då på andra skärmen?
<Kurdistan> MrMind: kör du server version förresten?
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: har du kollat på atis kontroll-center
<coobra> :D
<MrMind> Kurdistan: är debian :)
<Kurdistan> där kan man justera olika saker
<coobra> tjenare alla ubuntufolk  :D
<Kurdistan> coobra: tjena alla arch folk. :)
<einand> hej Kurdistan
<einand> du glömde inte bort mig :)
<coobra> arch = iwant2becool4thegirls ?
<Kurdistan> einand: självklart inte. :)
<einand> arch = jag vill ha ett os som fungerar
<AlNiT> äh jag får lägga det p åis, måste börja med skolarbetena nu
<AlNiT> tusen tack för all hjälp Kurdistan
<einand> AlNiT: låter vettigt
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: låter smart.
<Kurdistan> syns tux-vänner. nu måste man röra på sig.
<burrburr> någon som vet hur man tar reda på hur luftströmmen ska gå i en datorfläkt? osäker om jag kopplat den fel
<spacebug-> brukar va en liten pil i plasten som visar
<ePax> ahmm... nagios is the 5h1t :D
<Philip5> har pidgin också problem att ansluta till MSN? verkar vara flera open source-klienter som har det problemet efter någon ändring som MS gjort på sin server vad jag förstår
<lag^> när jag väl loggar in på msn (vilket är typ aldrig) så funkar pidgin bra.
<Philip5> även nu? ändringen på microsofts server gjordes härom dagen
<lag^> jaha
<lag^> jag kan testa
<lag^> äh
<lag^> då måste jag installera
<lag^> orkar jag?
<Philip5> behövs inte... bara undrade
<lag^> okej
<Philip5> jag kör helst inte heller msn utan jabber men så har man ju vissa bekanta som fortfarande kör msn så då blir man ju tvungen
<lag^> jabber :o
<lag^> är inte det precis som pidgin bara?
<Philip5> hur menar du?
<lag^> att det som pidgin är ett program för att komma åt de olika protokollen?
<Philip5> jabber är ett protokoll som man kan köra i olika klienter
<lag^> jaha
<lag^> det är ett eget.. okej
<lag^> visste jag inte
<Philip5> typ som msn, icq men öppet
<lag^> jag fattar
<Philip5> råkar vara det protokoll som äve facebook chatten går över
<lag^> :o
<lag^> funderar på att köra bitlbee på allt
<lag^> msn, facebook, icq..
<Philip5> med andra ord kan man köra facebook chatt med pidgin eller annat
<lag^> jag vet
<[Spooky]> Finns det något program som jag kan spela in vad jag gör på min skärm + ljudet?
<Philip5> recordmydesktop
<Philip5> finns fler
<Philip5> oftast olika frontends till det
<lag^> vad är frontends?
<spacebug-> lag^: olika program med olika utseenden och lite olika funktioner men som i gruden använder samma basprogram för själva grovjobbet
<lag^> okej
<[Spooky]> Philip5: Ok tackar
<itmannen> Dagens tredje uppdrag IRL utfört med heder. 2 hundpromenader och en installation av en trådlös router på samhället
<itmannen> Hm. Jag är nog gaggig. Har glömt bort adressen till offtopic
<lag^> -offtopic
<lag^> :o
<lag^> eller va?
<itmannen> Väntar med spänning på att det ska börja dyka upp lite dramatiska förändringar i 12.04
<itmannen> Jag kom in med avbröt då jag igen fick en CTCP
<itmannen> *men
<itmannen> Det handlar om principer inget annat :)
<itmannen> Occasionally, a cracker will use CTCP VERSION to try to determine if your client is vulnerable to attack.
<Philip5> om du kör snort så kommer du snart upptäcka att det är mängder av andra paket som testar om du är sårbar för allt möjligt som inte är ctcp
<Philip5> som regel rätt ointressant att veta för gemeneman
<itmannen> Philip5,  Snort ?
<Philip5> ja
<itmannen> Vad är det ?
<Philip5> kolla på pakets beskrivning eller snort.org
<itmannen> Vilket paket då ?
<Philip5> snort så klart
<itmannen> Ok
<Philip5> :)
<Philip5> de har ju en rätt skön gris som logga :)
<itmannen> Jag förmodar att det är något för KDE. Med tanke att det bara finns RPM
<mewerner_arand> eh, wat?
<itmannen> Men grisen är trevlig iaf :)
<itmannen> Men det där ids jag inte pyssla med.
<yeager> dags att gå offline.. byta moderkort och propp (i7 3,4 GHz)
<Philip5> vilken skrytmåns den där yeager är då ;)
<spacebug-> hehe
<einand> jag har också en i7 i min laptop, dock bara 2.8Ghz
<coobra> tar ju i som fan den där
<spacebug-> ligger ändå på femte plats med min i5:a 2.66 så..
<spacebug-> folding @ home alltså :P
<Philip5> jag har också en i7 3,4 ghz som jag kör överklockad till 4,4 ghz men skryter inte med det direkt ;)
<coobra> jag har och det ska ni veta
<coobra> 700mhz
<coobra> PEEEEE
<coobra> treeeeeee
<coobra> :D
<spacebug-> 700 amiga 500 typ då eller?
<coobra> nej gammal desktop från
<coobra> lännnngesedan
<spacebug-> hehe
<coobra> helt galet massa ram
<coobra> 512!!!
<itmannen> :D
<spacebug-> jag har inte hängt  med alls i hårdvarusvängen sen jag började köra linux.. 13 år sen eller så..
<spacebug-> bara tonårsgamers som behöver snabb burk verkar det som hehe
<coobra> 42min
<coobra> :(
<coobra> heh
<coobra> ja
<coobra> asså vad är flash
<spacebug-> coobra: till?
<coobra> jävla skkkiiiittt
<coobra> tills urbanterror är klart
<itmannen> coobra,  Gå och tvätta munnen med såpa
<itmannen> spacebug-,  Nja. Det är bra med mycket ram och bra processor om du pysslar med video och bilder
<coobra> itmannen:  varför ?
<itmannen> coobra,  Pga det du skrev :)
<Kurdistan> vad gör flickorna?
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Ingen aning. Jag ser inga här
<coobra> ligger snält under bordet här
<Kurdistan> :)
<coobra> väntar på order
<spacebug-> itmannen: iofs. Har ju mycket ram i denna för att jag kör virtualbox kom jag på
<coobra> städa
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Du är nummer 1 :D
<Kurdistan> itmannen: yes jag är nr 1 på forumet.
<spacebug-> super Greg! No !
<Kurdistan> :) sedan man blev aktiv på forumet är man nr 1
<Kurdistan> :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Fel. Nummer 1 av flickor som är här :D
<coobra> ja har mest OLw !!!1
<Kurdistan> itmannen: jag tänder inte på shemale. :)
<itmannen> Och jag har mest ram
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Hm. Är det riktigt sant det ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: ja.
<Kurdistan> :) jag åker inte som svensken till thailand
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Ok. Jag tror dig denna gång. men nästa gång du ljuger så tror jag dig inte :D
<Kurdistan> itmannen: jag kommer när jag får tid få ihop en remix
<Kurdistan> :) blir modern med sådant
<itmannen> Hörrni små fegisar. Är det verkligen ingen här som testar 12.04 ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: vi har ju på forumet medlemmar som kör 12.04
<Kurdistan> varför är du inte aktiv där?
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Är du inte läskunnig. jag skrev HÄR :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Jodå jag är aktiv där
<Kurdistan> itmannen: du har ställt frågan HÄR flertal ggr, man har tappat räkningen. vad brukar svaret vara?
<spacebug-> var får jag tag på daily snapshot av 12.04 ?
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Får jag inte fråga i all vänlighet ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: visst får du fråga. du vet dock svaret. :)
<itmannen> spacebug-,  Tips. Google
<Kurdistan> spacebug-: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<spacebug-> är det google som utvecklar ubuntu nu mera? :P
<spacebug-> tack Kurdistan
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Nej det vet jag inte. För jag har ingen kristallkula
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Men där finns nog inte 12.04
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) om man nu har ställt en och samma frågor låt säg 10 ggr. vad är chansen att 11 ggr någon kommer svara dig?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: du är en knasig farbror. :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Rättelse. Jag har kanske ställt frågan 3-4 ggr. Och knasig är bara förnamnet :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Och varför man kan ställa samma fråga flera gånger är att det är lite nytt folk mellan varven. Eller hur ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) okej. gör som du vill, kära itmannen
<itmannen> Men men. Jag ska sluta fråga och hänga mig i en K5 kabel som straff
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) nejdå det är lungt. så farligt är det inte.
<itmannen> Hoppas inte grannarna blir chockade :D
<Kurdistan> itmannen: du som gillar testa: http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=1858
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Är den sprillans ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: yes.
<Kurdistan> i mint sammanhang i alla fall
<Kurdistan> :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Hm. Med Gnome3 :)
<Kurdistan> inte lika danger som 12.04
<Kurdistan> då den är baserad på 11.10
<Kurdistan> yes gnome 3 med shell
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Är den inte. Nja då vete rackarn
<Kurdistan> samt deras tillägg
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Har du provat ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) den dagen jag fixat ihop min remix, får du testa den.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Ok. Gärna det
<Kurdistan> itmannen: nej. jag dual-bootar aldrig. det jag är intresserad kör jag på vb. vilket blir sällan nu för tiden.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: min remix blir baserad på pclinuxos
<Kurdistan> :) lätt göra remix
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Ok. SÃ¥ du hara bara en dator att leka med ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: yes.
 * itmannen kastar in et tröstpresent till kurden
<itmannen> *en
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) jag firar inte jul.
<einand> han sa inte heller julklapp, utan present
<itmannen> Hm. vart skrev jag julklapp ?
<Kurdistan> einand: :) yes. men jag var steget före.
<itmannen> :)
<Kurdistan> einand: snart juletid. :)
 * einand tar Kurdistan tröstpresent och upptäcker det är en bomb
 * itmannen snor tillbaka presenten snabbt
<itmannen> :D
<einand> jasså du tänkte spränga våran vän
<Kurdistan> einand: haha :). lungt så farlig är jag inte. har bara svart hår. i för sig inte riktigt svart.
<einand> Kurdistan: tänkte mer på att han skicka en brevbomb till dig
<Kurdistan> einand: haha. nej då, jag ska ju ärva itmannen keps.
<einand> aha
<itmannen> einand,  Jag brukar göra det till dom som tycker jag är knasig
<einand> itmannen: varför får inte jag ärva nått, jag vill också ha nått när du dör
<itmannen> einand,  Ok. jag har aldrig varir snål. Du kan få mitt obefintliga samvete
<einand> itmannen: tack :)
<einand> jag har aldrig haft nått, så kan vara skoj att prova på något nytt
<itmannen> :D
<Kurdistan> http://b.vimeocdn.com/ts/173/451/173451633_640.jpg  <<---- den kepsen kommer bli min
<einand> coolt
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Din tok :D
<Kurdistan> einand: visst är den. :P
<Kurdistan> go go farbror itmannen
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Vart då ? Mot graven  antar jag
<Kurdistan> itmannen: nejdå. inte än. du har mycket att se och uppleva.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Du kan inte gissa hur mycket jag upplevt i mina 57 år. Finns inte så mycket kvar. möjligen nya ostabila diastar :)
<itmannen> *distar
<Kurdistan> itmannen: du är ju ung ju.
<Kurdistan> du har ju minst 15 år kvar
<Kurdistan> :) du hinner se linux ta över världen och om allt går bra microshit bankrutt
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Allt är relativt så klart. 15 år kvar ? Du har inte min kropp du :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) kan vara så.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Men pga min godhet så gör jag iordning ett paket med kepsen och skickar till IRC
<Kurdistan> ska någon se england vs spanien?
<itmannen> Men nu är det annat än detta som pockar på uppmärksamhet
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Hm Kurden !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<itmannen> >> Gone
<Kurdistan> sudo apt-get install itmannen-keps
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> sudo apt-get uninstall microsoft
<einand> Kurdistan: ger du mig en kopia sedan
<Kurdistan> sudo apt-get autoremove
<Kurdistan> einand: menar du till matchen?
<einand> nej, kepsen
<einand> sport skiter jag i
<Kurdistan> einand: :) okej. sport är passion.
<einand> jag tänkte inte ge mig in i diskutionen
<Kurdistan> du kan få den på vardagarna och jag på helgerna. låter det bra?
<einand> men helgerna är ju coolare, is varannan vecka
<einand> fast jag tycker fortfarande jag skall få göra en piratkopia
<Kurdistan> einand: :) okej. du får göra en piratkopia.
<einand> :)
<Kurdistan> :) du kör ju windows. du är nog vad med sådant. :P
<Kurdistan> *van
<einand> Kurdistan: faktiskt inte
<einand> enda jag "möjligtvis" kopierar är amerikanska serier som inte kommit, eller kommer till sverige
<Kurdistan> einand: då är du undantag. windows folk är de största piraterna i cybervärlden.
<einand> Kurdistan: jag kan inte komma på något som är värt att piratkopiera
<Kurdistan> ingen rooney
<Kurdistan> fasiken england kommer få spö
<einand> vad är rooney?
<Kurdistan> einand: :) en duktig fotboll-spelare.
<einand> om du skall snacka sport rekomenderar jag #ubuntu-se-offtopic så folk inte gnäller
<Kurdistan> einand: glömmer alltid off-topic kanalen.
<einand> Jag har en oskriven lag för mig själv, mer än 10 rader offtopic går in i den kanalen
<einand> sedan om någon annan här håller med eller inte, vet jag inte
<AlNiT-> tjo, näe nu installerar jag om kubuntu men nu är progremet att när ja kör installen så hittar jag inte disken som jag vill installera på, är en ssd, utan nu kommer nästa disk i orndingen up istället hur gör jag då? :s
<AlNiT-> vill inte in i den manuella och ändra för jag vill inte riskera palla nån an de andra diskarna som jag har fullt med grejer på
<Kurdistan> AlNiT-: haha du lever itmannen livet.
<Kurdistan> dvs ominstallation
<Kurdistan> AlNiT-: har du två diskar?
<AlNiT-> ja jag ger upp
<AlNiT-> 4
<AlNiT-> men första är en ssd
<Kurdistan> en vanlig hårddisk och en sdd disk?
<AlNiT-> som de ska ligga på
<AlNiT-> 3 vanliga och en ssd
<Kurdistan> AlNiT-: ska du använda alla diskar för din kubuntu installation?
<AlNiT-> ssdn står som etta: så det ärju inte jag isntlalerat kubut på nu, och då valde jag readera hela disken och anävcnda hela till kubunut
<AlNiT-> nej bara ssdn
<Kurdistan> AlNiT-: använd sdd för root, dvs i microsoft språk c.
<Kurdistan> resten kan du köra /home på
<AlNiT-> ja precis
<AlNiT-> de jag vill men i installen kommer den ju inte upp
<Kurdistan> AlNiT-: brb. mat,
<AlNiT-> innan kom den up som första val så då va de ju bara klicka vidare
<AlNiT-> ok
<AlNiT-> ska prova en grej under tiden då
<Krawlezt> Någon vet varför min panel ser ut så här: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/skrmbild20111112184725.png/
<propus> någon som kan mycket om android oset?
<antii> propus: #swedroid, #android
<propus> okej nice!
<yeager> någon som vet om något grafikkort som är "kort"? måste få in ett bättre kort i min Mini-ITX-låda
<propus> ?
<propus> aha.. hur
<propus> hur långt får de vara?
<yeager> nja.. 20 cm?
<Philip5> yeager: har inte hört hur glad du blev för handbrake än :(
<Philip5> yeager: och hur känns din nya cpu?
<yeager> Philip5, oh, har inte testat än :)
<yeager> Philip5, grym! i7-2600 (3,4 GHz)
<propus> ett ati 6750 borde väl gå..
<Philip5> yeager: ska du överklocka nu då? jag kör min på 4.4 ghz
<coobra> :d
<propus> vad är de för cpu ni kör med?
<coobra> p3
<coobra> MMX
<coobra> :D
<propus> me too ;)
<arcsky> godkvall: har lite problem med att installera nvidia driver http://pastebin.com/jJRD4AgZ nagon som vet hur man fixar till det ?
<Kurdistan> arcsky: är det xorg info? jag har aldrig sett konstigare. :)
<Kurdistan> arcsky: prova hårdvarudrivrutiner.
<arcsky> ska vara ute ur X nar jag installerar, tydligen
<gusnan> arcsky, vilken ubuntu kör du?
<arcsky> 11.10
<Kurdistan> arcsky: hmm ute ur x?
<coobra> arcsky: kolla topic Philip5 har PPA för det där
<Kurdistan> första ggr jag läser att man behöver vara ute ur x.
<Kurdistan> arcsky: försöker du installera från nvidias hemsida?
<arcsky> laddade ner en run fil fran nvidia
<Kurdistan> arcsky: det förklarar saken?
<Kurdistan> varför inte ubuntu-way?
<Kurdistan> hårdvarudrivrutiner
<Krawlezt> Kurdistan: Lust att hjälpa mig senare?
<arcsky> Kurdistan: den hakade upp sig da
<Kurdistan> behöver du nyare drivare finns x-swat eller galningen Philip5 ppa.
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: bring it on.
<arcsky> vad betyder ppa?
<Krawlezt> Min gnome panel ser helt konstig ut, den övre d.v.s.
<coobra> heh
<coobra> hint hint... google finner
<Krawlezt> Har googlat sönder, får väl göra det lite mer.
<arcsky> k
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: hur menar du?
<Kurdistan> täcker inte panelen riktigt toppen?
<arcsky> nu dog ubuntun
<arcsky> nar jag korde dpkg --configure -a
<coobra> RIP ubuntu
<arcsky> hehe
<coobra> :(
<arcsky> kan nagon vara bussig och hjalpa mig
<Krawlezt> Kurdistan: Nja, vet inte direkt hur jag ska förklara.
<Krawlezt> http://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-AzHlmNFO9jY/TeTEowMuLCI/AAAAAAAAEtQ/Lm2yPeOEw60/ubuntu-oneiric-gnome-shell.png
<Krawlezt> Den ser ut lite så fast med orginal tema.
<Krawlezt> Otroligt fult.
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: hehe jag är inte så duktig på gnome shell och gnome 3.
<Krawlezt> Aha, okej.
<Kurdistan> ser ju ut som det bör i alla fall
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: har du ati?
<Krawlezt> Yes
<Krawlezt> HD 3200, ganska korrekt.
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: hmm senaste ati drivrutinerna skulle spela bättre med gnome shell.
<Kurdistan> ser det ut så även när du kör unity?
<Krawlezt> Nej, bara när jag använder gnome-shell.
<Krawlezt> Det ser inte bra ut med detta tema, ska nog installera ett nytt.
<Krawlezt> Ska dock åka iväg
<Krawlezt> brb
<arcsky> hur kan jag ta bort den trasiga grejen fran dpkg --configure -a?
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: verkar som även senaste ati drivrutiner inte spelar bra med gnome shell.
<Kurdistan> sedan kan det vara bugg med den teman
<Kurdistan> har du testat annan tema?
<Krawlezt> Kurdistan: Ja, har testat ett annat tema o det ser bättre ut.
<Krawlezt> Skulle nog behöva hitta ett tema som jag gillar.
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: då är det temam som buggar.
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: ska se efter.
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: http://gnome-look.org/
<Krawlezt> Yes, dock vet jag inte hur jag ska installera. Ska kika på det :)
<Krawlezt> Är det gnome-shell teman jag ska använda?
<Kurdistan> för dig är det intressanta gnome shell
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: yes gnome shell.
<Krawlezt> Kurdistan: Alla dom använder Unity ser det ut som?
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: nej då. klicka på gnome shell.
<Krawlezt> Gjorde det
<Kurdistan> så kommer temam för gnome shell vore konstigt om det inte vore så
<Krawlezt> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Blueberry?content=146732
<Kurdistan> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Faience?content=144815
<Krawlezt> Typ den, såg helt okej ut.
<Kurdistan> fått högst betyg
<Krawlezt> Den var fin.
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: :) den har ju fått högst betyg
<Krawlezt> :D
<Krawlezt> Ska åka iväg sen ska jag fixa allting, ska ha godis :) Brb!
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: mums.
<Kurdistan> ha det nice.
<Kurdistan> arcsky: sudo apt-get autoremove
<Kurdistan> annars kan du fixa trasiga paket från synaptic
<coobra> haha
<Kurdistan> sudo apt-get clean
<Kurdistan> coobra: på glad humör? :)
<coobra> skerv i fel
<coobra> :/
<Kurdistan> coobra: :) håll dig till off-topic kanalen.
<arcsky> Kurdistan: nice men jag installerade om skiten
<Philip5> va snackar ni om va?! ser nog allt att jag highlightas... ;P
<Kurdistan> itmannen ominstallation har påverkat alla ser jag.
<coobra> Kurdistan:  du kan hålla dig
<mewerner_arand> Varken clean eller autoremove fixar väl trasiga paket?
<Kurdistan> varför avinstallerar alla direkt när de upplever små-fel?
<arcsky> Philip5: ar du bra drivisar?
<Philip5> vadå då?
<Kurdistan> mewerner_arand: brukar rensa paket som kan vara till problem när man refreshar repo
<arcsky> Philip5: ska jag installera via nvidias hemsida eller?
<Kurdistan> annars föredrar jag synaptic
<mewerner_arand> Är väl "apt-get install -f" som man använder i det läget?
<Philip5> arcsky: bättre att installera dem som paket så slipper man strul vid kernel uppdateringar och sånt
<Kurdistan> mewerner_arand: yes. glöm ej sudo :)
<mxed> Kurdistan, en ominstall tar en kvart att leta fel kan  ta timar eller dagar, ibland orkar eller vill man inte felsöka
<Kurdistan> mxed: :( jag har inte behövt felsöka bra länge.
<arcsky> Philip5: ok om man vill ha sensate nvndia drivisen hur fixar man det ?
<Kurdistan> var någon flera månader sedan
<mewerner_arand> Ah, sant, om den deb-filen man har fått ner till disk inte är korrect är ju clean användbart.
<Kurdistan> mxed: annars :) är det inte säkert att en nyinstallation fixar ens problem.
<Kurdistan> då en kärnuppdatering eller någon form av uppdatering är boven
<mxed> Kurdistan, sist jag uppdatera med suspekta repositorys så kunde jag inte loga in i gnome eller xfce jag ominstalerade istället
<Kurdistan> mxed: nu kö jag inte ubuntu.
<mxed> vad kör du
<Kurdistan> dock hade jag under min ubuntu tid aldrig problem med ppa
<Philip5> arcsky: då kanske man måste titta efter en ppa som har dem
<Kurdistan> mxed: jag kör linux. :)
<Kurdistan> på pc
<Philip5> arcsky: om man inte kan skapa sådana själv förstås :)
<Kurdistan> och använder det som os
<Kurdistan> :)
<coobra> linux på bilen !!!
<mxed> Kurdistan, då kör vi samma :)
<Kurdistan> mxed: nice. :)
<arcsky> ok
<mxed> gillar ett par distar, debian opensuse bt ubuntu och gentoo
<Kurdistan> mxed: bra grejer.
<Kurdistan> debian=stabil, opensuse=tysk fingertopp känsla med yast.
<mxed> alla e bra på sina saker''
<Kurdistan> ubuntu=behöver väl ingen förklaring.
<Kurdistan> gentoo=den som gillar mecka
<Kurdistan> hade man dock ork och lust få allt efter eget behag är gentoo och arch som gäller
<mxed> gentoo för att lära sig och ha kol tycker jag
<mxed> kolll
<mxed> lol
<mxed> hatar eeepcs tangentbord
<Kurdistan> mxed: jag är ingen linux nörd, därför kör jag med sådant som är användbart direkt från start.
<Kurdistan> även om man kan :) terminal-bolla
<mxed> en dist ska funka out of the box och klara av de vanligaste sakerna tycker jag. iaf som desktop
<mxed> och det gör ubuntu bra, även med unity heh
<mxed> fast jag drar in xfce istället i ubuntun, vill ha gnomes paket
<Kurdistan> mxed: varför inte då köra xubuntu från start?
<itmannen> Nu är det strax dags för polisskolan på TV. Ska slögo i TV-fotöljen
<mxed> Kurdistan, för att jag gillar att ha gnome i botten.. och rasar xfce kan jag alltid gå in i gnome
<mxed> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/210/abctm.png/ så ser min xfce ut just nu
<Krawlezt> Kurdistan: Godis fixat, nu ska jag fixa detta tema!
<Peyam> Tjena Kära biatches
<Peyam> Fick min dator
<Peyam> asså det medföljde ingen ström kabel till nätagregatet
<Peyam> e det vanligt?
<Kurdistan> mxed: snyggt.
<Krawlezt> Peyam: Troligen får du köpa det separat
<mxed> börjar gilla den lite  orkade inte med unity så det blev att mekka
<Peyam> Krawlezt:  gjort. men det e väl konstigt
<Krawlezt> Mjo..
<Peyam> Hur mkt filmer laddar ni ner med torrent?
<Peyam> Vågar jag ladda ner 2½ män?
<Krawlezt> Varför skulle du inte våga?
<Krawlezt> Jag tankar ner i 1-1,6mb/s med 4G mobilt
<arcsky> hur installerar jag denna med apt-get ? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/285.05.09-0ubuntu1
<Krawlezt> update?
<mxed> jag tankar när jag vill se ngt, ibland går det veckor mellan varven
<mxed> kolar mycket på playsvt
<Krawlezt> Jo, det är fint.
<mxed> men kockan tre på natten på torsdagar e jag vaken heh
<mxed> the vampires diaries släpps ut då
<Peyam> okej
<Krawlezt> Fyfan, det är värdelöst ju mxed  :)
<mxed> lol brudarna e snygga
<Hoxx> mxed: va e de för spelare i bakgrunden på din screenshot?
<mxed> Hoxx, audacious med standard skal
<Krawlezt> Värt att titta på ett program för att det är snygga brudar.
<Krawlezt> Faktiskt, ska börja göra det :)
<mxed> i klassic mode
<Hoxx> mxed: ok tack
<Kurdistan> arcsky: varför inte bara använda sig av x-swat repo?
<mxed> Krawlezt, heh man mår inte sämre av det iaf
<Krawlezt> :D
<Kurdistan> 1. sudo apt-get update 2. sudo apt-get upgrade 3. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates 4. starta om
<Kurdistan> arcsky: förklaringen var till dig.
<arcsky> danke
<Kurdistan> arcsky: har du för det första installerat drivisar från hårdvarudrivrutiner?
<arcsky> nej da hakar den sig
<Kurdistan> så det inte blir knas som du försöker med nvidias egna från deras hemsida
<Kurdistan> arcsky: okej. du kan ju då köra dessa steg jag beskrev och installera nvidia current
<Kurdistan> när x inte körs
<Peyam> Kurdistan: Är allt bra din tattare
<Peyam> ?
<Kurdistan> installera nvidia current när x inte körs
<Kurdistan> du kanske bör avinstallera drivrutinerna du installerade manuellt från nvidias hemsida
<Kurdistan> för dessa kan knasa vid eventuell kärnuppdatering
<arcsky> har ju installerat om
<arcsky>  1. sudo apt-get update 2. sudo apt-get upgrade 3. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates 4. starta om
<arcsky> kor dessa nu
<Kurdistan> arcsky: bra.
<Peyam> Kukistan
<arcsky> men med dina instruktioner sa finner jag inte nagot med nvidia
<Peyam> har du blockat mig?
<Peyam> what a bitch
<Kurdistan> arcsky: slutligen bör du köra: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<arcsky> oki
<Kurdistan> minns ej vad det heter, felsäker läge eller något liknande. då inte x är igång.
<Kurdistan> kör sista kommandot då
<Kurdistan> sedan slutligen kan det behövas starta x
<Kurdistan> startx
<realubot> Hallå tjejer!
<itmannen> Reklamavbrott i filmen. Så skynda er att trakassera mig innan det är slut
<Kurdistan> sudo reboot eller så var det sudo restart
<Kurdistan> b1+b2
<Peyam> Itmannen: du är cool mannen.
<itmannen> Ciqitta
<Kurdistan> kör inte grub 2, så jag minns inte hur man tar sig till grub för välja felsäker läge.
<itmannen> Hm. SÃ¥ stavas det nog inte
<realubot> Jag vill dölja Launchern i Unity permanent. Hur gör man det? Går det ö.h.t.?
<Kurdistan> realubot: kör inte unity. :)
<realubot> Kurdistan: sudo shutdown -r 0
<itmannen> Är det nog intressant kivning på G ?
<yeager> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/178535
<itmannen> Peyam,  Ja snart blir man kall som ett torskpaket :)
<realubot> itmannen: Kivning?
<itmannen> realubot,  Rätt uppfattat
<Kurdistan> yeager: är det extern hdd?
<realubot> yeager: Ja?
<realubot> Vad menar du med att inte komma åt hdd ordentligt? Det låter lite diffust?
<Krawlezt> Kurdistan: Jag har nu blandat lite teman med gnome-tweak som en temporär lösning!
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: tycker du det ser bättre ut?
<Krawlezt> Ja, absolut :)
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: problemet löst? :)
<Krawlezt> Tillfälligt så ja :)
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: nice. :)
<Krawlezt> Nu, till det svåra. Få Apache,php,mysql och phpmyadmin tillsammans med Netbeans att fungera så jag kan börja koda!
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: :) inget som jag sysslat med. får passa.
<Krawlezt> http://sieg.ev0l.org/upload/files/Sk%e4rmbild%202011-11-12%2021:30:28.png
<Krawlezt> SÃ¥ ser det ut nu Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> förbättring
<arcsky> Kurdistan: help
<Kurdistan> arcsky: yes.
<arcsky> Kurdistan: nar jag korde  apt-get install nvidia-current sa fros hela skiten
<Kurdistan> arcsky: hmm känns som jag försökt hjälpa dig tidigare.
<arcsky> kan inte dra musen pa skarmen
<Kurdistan> samma problem då.
<Kurdistan> verkar som din burk inte kommer överens med nvidia current
<Kurdistan> har du provat legacy drivrutinerna?
<arcsky> den som kom med ubuntu ?
<Kurdistan> nvidia-graphics-drivers-173 eller så heter det nvidia-173 i ubuntu
<Kurdistan> arcsky: prova 173 drivrutiner
<Kurdistan> se om du har större lycka
<Kurdistan> sudo apt-get uninstall nvidia-current
<Kurdistan> kör sudo apt-get install nvidia-173
<Kurdistan> eller så var det som sagt sudo apt-get install nvidia-graphics-drivers-173
<Wolf_hbg> Hej instalera 11.10 men trivs inte med det alls någon som vet hur man kan ändra till baka till 10 eller ändra utsende på något sätt som påminner om 10.0
<Kurdistan> Wolf_hbg: menar du 10.10?
<Wolf_hbg> Kurdistan ja
<Kurdistan> Wolf_hbg: hade jag varit du och har seperat / och /home partitioner så hade jag satsat på xubuntu
<Kurdistan> påminner mest gnome 2
<Krawlezt> Wolf_hbg: Välkommen i klubben, du hade samma problem som jag :)
<Kurdistan> Wolf_hbg: om du inte orkar med hel ny installation
<Kurdistan> installera xubuntu metapaket
<Krawlezt> Kurdistan: Troligen gillar han inte Unity och vill ha classic? =)
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: classic bör inte vara tillgänglig med senaste 11.10
<Wolf_hbg> Krawlezt helt rätt
<Krawlezt> Kurdistan: Nej exakt det var det problemet jag hade som jag nu har löst?
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: du kör gnome shell
<Kurdistan> prova köra gnome 3
<Krawlezt> Det är väl det han ska göra?
<Kurdistan> gnome shell är alltså gnome 3 skall
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: :) gnome 3 är ännu inte fullgod ersättare av gnome 2
<Kurdistan> när det kommer till funktioner
<Krawlezt> Sant, dock fungerar det
<Kurdistan> men det ser mer likt
<Wolf_hbg> Men det hänger sig och låser sig och är segt som så var det aldrig förr
<Kurdistan> Wolf_hbg: har du provat unity 2d?
<Kurdistan> unity är tyvärr resurskrävande med 11.10 ubuntu ska fixa det till 12.04 säger dom.
<realubot> Det här är ett ganska snyggt kommando: scrot -d 3 -e 'imageshack-uploader $f'
<realubot> Om man har programmen imageshack-uploader och scrot installerade.
<Kurdistan> realubot: pm
<Wolf_hbg> Ja jag har provat med de men samma skit snart blir det win 7 :(
<Kurdistan> Wolf_hbg: varför testar du inte xubuntu
<Kurdistan> ??
<Kurdistan> det är inte närheten av unity
<Kurdistan> påminner om gnome 2
<Kurdistan> du kan som gnome 2 lägga saker på panelen osv
<Kurdistan> Wolf_hbg: http://www.xubuntu.org/news/11.10-release
<Wolf_hbg> Kurdistan har kört ubunto sen nr 4 och varit hel nöjd tills nu
<Kurdistan> dessutom är xubuntu betydligt mer snäll mot burken
<Kurdistan> Wolf_hbg: ja, gnome 2 frälsta har svårt för unity som för tillfället verkar vara resursmonster
<Kurdistan> tom kde är snällare :)
<Wolf_hbg> oki
<Krawlezt> Wolf_hbg: Jag tror du kommer gilla Xubuntu, det är cleant,snyggt och påminner _inte_ om Unity.
<Kurdistan> Wolf_hbg: som sagt har du kört ubuntu så länge lovar jag dig du kommer känna dig hemma med xubuntu
<Krawlezt> Kurdistan: Kan man inte använda sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop?
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: yes. om han föredrar metapaket.
<Kurdistan> :) skrev ju det tidigare
<Krawlezt> Aha, har inte läst så mycket :P
<Kurdistan> Wolf_hbg: du har ju inget att förlora.
<Kurdistan> :) 1 kommando och bara logga ut och välj xubuntu som skrivbordsmiljö.
<Kurdistan> done.
<Krawlezt> Kan också tipsa om Kubuntu, om du gillar KDE och har bra CPU.
<Kurdistan> bye bye unity för dig
<Krawlezt> Kurdistan: I min /var/www/ där jag ska lägga alla min filer är allt skrivskyddat och bara root kan göra något där, går det att ändra på det med chmod 777 /var/www/?
<Wolf_hbg> Kurdistan finns det inget man kan installera som man får den gamla vanliga start menyn med dom gamle kommandona
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: är det för specifika filer?
<arcsky>  apt-get remove nvidia-current
<arcsky> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Kurdistan> lättast är väl högerklicka sedan egenskaper
<Krawlezt> Wolf_hbg: Jag har den gamla startmenyn + gnome-shell och det fungerar helt okej.
<Kurdistan> därefter så bör det finnas någonstans med rättigheter
<Krawlezt> Kurdistan: Mjo, men i rättigheter är det bara "root" som kan ändra.
<Krawlezt> Därför funderar jag på hur jag ska ändra rättigheterna i /var/www
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/simple-way-to-run-programs-as-root-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric.html
<Kurdistan> kanske något för dig
<Kurdistan> Wolf_hbg: vet ej vad du menar med kommando. då kommandon är samma oavsett DE.
<Kurdistan> testa som sagt :) xubuntu
<arcsky> Kurdistan: hur tar jag bort den?
<Kurdistan> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<realubot> Varför läggs inte loggarna för kanalen upp här: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/11/12/
<Krawlezt> Kurdistan: Nja, det kommer inte fungera. Jag måste ändra själva mappens rättigheter då jag ska också installera phpmyadmin vilket måste skapa mapar o.s.v, vilket inte kommer fungera med den chmoden..
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: jaha du menar så.
<gusnan> realubot, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/11/12/
<arcsky> Kurdistan: okej da hangde sig skiten igen
<Kurdistan> arcsky: även med 173?
<arcsky> ne jag vill forst fa bort nvidia
<arcsky> dpkg -r nvidia-current
<arcsky> detta fungerade
<realubot> gusnan: Jag fattar ingenting. Innan låg loggarna på .eu-adressen?
<arcsky> Kurdistan: vilka paket ska jag ta ? http://pastebin.com/2Wi7r87m
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Kurdistan> arcsky: nr2
<Kurdistan> den installerar resterande som behövs
<realubot> Det är ju dåligt att loggarna ligger på helt olika ställen från år till år.
<arcsky> ok skiten haka upp sig
<arcsky> far bli fan windows
<Krawlezt> Kurdistan: Skitsamma, kom på att jag inte behöver phpmyadmin just nu.
<Kurdistan> finns det inga OP här?
<Kurdistan> sover Philip5 och kompani?
<Philip5> nä
<arcsky> finns det ingen ubuntu utvecklare har ? :P
<swecarp> en liten fråga gär det att köra en hårdisk i datorn som server och den andra som vanlig
<MrMind> går det på något sätt verifiera att det inte blivit något fel på en mapp som man flyttat över nätverket? typ som en md5sum eller liknande
<Philip5> MrMind: om du flyttar med rsync så checkas det vid själva flytten
<MrMind> Philip5: aha okey, just nu kopierar jag bara mapparna genom samba i dolphin
<Philip5> copy har ingen inbyggd sådan check
<MrMind> hm, okej... kanske är lättast att använda sig av rsync dp
<MrMind> då
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> du kan köra md5deep för att kolla md5sums på mappar med innehåll
<MrMind> okej, tack
<MrMind> Philip5: du vet inte om man med scp kan checka datan som flyttats?
<Philip5> vet inte vilka checkar scp gör
<MrMind> okej, tack ändpp
<MrMind> ändå*
<Krawlezt> Nu har jag gjort allt jag vill och fixat allt jag vill, vad gör jag nu :(
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: njuter? :)
<Krawlezt> Kurdistan: Nej för nu kommer jag på varför jag är så jävla arg..
<Krawlezt> Har _inga_ av mina filer kvar, alla filmer/projekt = Borta
<Krawlezt> Koda Bash, hm..
<Krawlezt> Kurdistan: Juste, såg på en film på Youtube. En snubbe drog runt på sin terminal ruta och det var 3D effekt, grymt coolt var det.
<Krawlezt> Det var typ en effekt på saker han drog.
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: sorry. jag håller på pm-chattar. funderar på lämna kanalen.
<Krawlezt> Huh?
<Kurdistan> :) vår kanalens op
<Kurdistan> är för mesiga
<Krawlezt> Aha.. Sitt kvar bara =)
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: nja. finns en idiot som besöker kanalen för provocera mig.
<Kurdistan> så länge den idioten besöker kanalen kommer jag inte vara online här
<Philip5> för att summera det hela så har payem som var här tidigare betett sig illa mot Kurdistan och vill att vi ska banna honom och jag svarade att han skulle sagt till när det hände eller i alla fall medan han var kar i kanalen och inte koma 1,5 tim senare och vilja ha en bann
<Krawlezt> Aha, ignorera honom eller gör något åt honom?
<Kurdistan> bättre hålla sig till forumet
<Kurdistan> mindre idioti
<Kurdistan> Philip5: jag skrev då tio ggr till dig jag har jäveln på ignore
<Kurdistan> jag såg på loggarna att han kallade mig massa saker
<Krawlezt> Men om du har honom på ignore så kan du inte bry dig längre?
<Kurdistan> idioten vet att jag har satt honom ignore
<Krawlezt> Släpp honom och skriv med oss andra istället?
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: jag bryr mig inte så länge han inte kommer med personangrepp
<Kurdistan> om du sätter mig på ignore
<Kurdistan> vill du att andra ska läsa om jag kallar dig kuk
<Kurdistan> tattare
<Kurdistan> osv
<itmannen> Det är väl bara för OP att kolla loggarna för bevis
<Kurdistan> kanalen har op som inte agerar
<Krawlezt> om han gör det antar jag att han få ban så då får han skylla sig själv.
<Kurdistan> om jag vore op skulle jag banna oavsett tid
<Krawlezt> Säg till direkt om han gör det nästa gång och sitt och skit i honom, nu.
<Kurdistan> men nu är andra op och därför har det blivit vuxendagis av allt
<Krawlezt> Kurdistan: Det finns alltid 2 sidor i en konflikt.
<Philip5> itmannen: jo visst finns "bevis" men har folk låtit det fortgå när det händer och ingen brytt sig då är det ju lite udda att komma flera timmar senare och banna någon som inte ens är i kanalen utan att den ens fått en tillsägelse. eller?
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: självklart. dock i det här fallet är problemet ensidig.
<realubot> arcsky: Vad är problemet?
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Jag var inne här och såg allt det bedrövliga skrivandet.
<Philip5> itmannen: du var själv aktiv 2 min efter påhoppet
<Krawlezt> Kurdistan: Skit i honom bara, gör han det igen så får han säkerligen ban så det finns inget att göra nu?
<Philip5> ingen som sa något om det då
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: du vet inte hur kanalen fungerar.
<Kurdistan> det skrivs idioti är konstant och inget händer
<itmannen> Philip5,  Så då har du kollat loggarna mao
<Krawlezt> Demokrati tror jag på, ska vi rösta om en ban? (Ironi :))
<Kurdistan> itmannen: jag har tom skickat han loggarna
<Philip5> klart jag har när Kurdistan sa det men jag var inte aktiv då
<itmannen> Philip5,   Men då är det väl bara att åtgärda
<Kurdistan> nåja. lycka till med kanalen. den dagen kanalen blir peyam fri. kan ni skicka pm till mig via forumet.
<realubot> Philip5: Reglerna är ju idiotiska. Jag vet inte hur många ggr jag har blivit utsatt (och utsatt andra) för personangrepp utan att det händer någonting p.g.a. att op sover eller skyller på att man inte har sett någonting.
<Kurdistan> fram till dess är detta min sista besök här
<realubot> Dessutom är op EXTREMT selektiva med vad man ser och inte ser.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Skärp dig. Ska du ge fritt spelrum och agera som slagen ?
<Philip5> realubot: så kan det vara men huvudsaken borde vara att säga till personen ifråga när det händer. oavsett om man är op eller inte
<Philip5> det här är ett direktiforum
<realubot> Om någon op tycker om slänger ur sig ett personangrepp så ser inte o när det händer eller så är op helt frånvarande men om någon som op inte gillar slänger ur sig ett personangrepp så åker personen ut.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: nej. normalt gör jag inte det. orkar dock inte när op agerar som mesar och följer regler som inte ens är logiska.
<Kurdistan> bättre hålla sig till forumet
<realubot> Det finns vädligt lite rättvisa och väldigt lite logik i ops bans.
<Kurdistan> mindre idioti
<Krawlezt> Om det nu finns bevis på att payem har brutit mot reglerna, vad är problemet?
<Philip5> realubot: så kan det säkert vara eftersom det blir väl subjektiva bedömningar
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Var kvar du. du behövs här
<Kurdistan> itmannen: jag har förklarat för Philip5 och nu ser övriga op. mitt ultimatum. antingen peyam här för allt han är värd eller jag.
<Kurdistan> båda två går inte
<Krawlezt> OM jag stjäl från en affär och blir påkom en dag senare får jag fortfarande mitt straff, samma sak här?
<realubot> Det bästa vore att ha tydliga reglera där förolämpningar och personangrepp (ej saklig kritik) bestraffas första 1-3 ggr med 24h ban och en tillsägelse och att fortsatta förolämpningar/personangrepp leder till 1 månad ban och tillsägelse och sedan kanske 1 år ban plus tillsägelse.
<itmannen> Och Philip5 har nog kanske lite rätt att vi andra inte också rytit ifrån
<itmannen> Bot och bättring.
<realubot> Dessutom måste man ha ett "råd" av kanske 3 personer som inbördes röstar om dom anser att det är en förolämpnin/personagrepp eller inte.
<Philip5> att hålla ordning är inte bara ops ansvar utan allas
<realubot> Så att ops godtycklighet inte får härja fritt.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Ingen kommer orka komma ihåg hur många gånger någon har blivit banad, varning sen ban är det enda rätt beroende på hur allvarligt det är.
<Philip5> sedan är det op som kan ge bann
<itmannen> men då gör vi så att vi samlar på oss sådant och skickar det till OP
<realubot> Det kommer inte bli någon bättring om det inte op tar tag i saken. Det har inte fungerat sedan jag joinade kanalen för flera år sedan och det kommer inte börja fungera av sig självt.
<realubot> Det behövs klara och tydliga regler.
<itmannen> Men det som kurden blev kallad är väl över gränsen. Även om han själv reste ragg
<realubot> Och op som är opartiska och någorlunda objektiva.
<Philip5> itmannen: samla inte utan säg själva till personer som missköter sig när det händer och försök säga till op men det behöver ju inte ske som om vi är allmänna ordningsmän som ska rodda allt
<Philip5> är väl inte svårare än när sånt händer i vanliga livet. beter någon sig illa så säger man till... man springer inte till en ordningsman och pekar
<realubot> Ni ser ju. Philip och övriga op vill fortsätta som det alltid har fungerat (eller rättare sagt aldrig har fungerat). Säg till när det händer...
<Philip5> funkar inte tillsägelse så får man ju göra mer
<realubot> Problemet är ju att det räcker att det går 5 min efter att det har hänt för att det ska anses vara too late.
<Philip5> realubot: det funkade på dig när det begav sig ;)
<Kurdistan> Philip5: hade det skett i vanliga livet hade jag slagit ut tänderna på honom
<itmannen> Philip5,  Det är lite så jag menar. vi har väl alla varit lite slöa kanske. Även OP
<Kurdistan> jag har också velat se honom irl
<Kurdistan> men nollan vägrar
<realubot> Philip5: Jo, men alla som skrev personangrepp till mig då? Varför åkte dom aldrig ut?
<Philip5> itmannen: det tycker jag
<Philip5> realubot: i ditt fall om vi pratar om tidigare så var det väl för att du då uppträdde som peyam
<realubot> Dessutom finns det en total motsägelse i op sätt att resonera. Hur ska Kurdistan kunna ha ignore på en person och smatidigt undvika att personen snackar skit om honom?
<Philip5> realubot: vilket du inte gör längre
<realubot> Ska Kurdistan kunna få upp ögonen på op så måste ju Kurdistan säga till exakt när det händer och hur ska han kunna göra det och samtidigt ha en ignore på en person i kanalen?
<gusnan> realubot, det är väl inte svårare än att någon annan säger till om nån säger nåt olämpligt?
<Philip5> realubot: det här hände precis innan du kom in i kanalen och det var andra aktiva som såg det som skrev men inget sa ett skit utan lät han skriva. vem som helst kunde reagerat eller ens sagt ett litet knyst men ingen sa något alls utan lät det bara vara
<realubot> Det går alltså inte med dagens regler att ha en person op ignore och samtidigt slippa att personen sprider skit om en i kanaöen.
<realubot> *kanalen
<itmannen> Men nu börjar vi med nya rutiner from nu. Men samtidigt måste OP börja vara mer på hugget och rättvisa. Då blir nog detta bar till slut
<itmannen> *bra
<realubot> gusnan: Det är ju det folk inte gör. Särskilt inte när dom är polare med personen som begår regelbrottet.
<Kurdistan> tolerans nivån här är flummigt hög pga dessa flum regler
<Kurdistan> loggar finns till av orsak
<Kurdistan> inte bara pga support
<Philip5> realubot: peyam är väl inte polare med någon vad jag vet och ingen sa ett knyst
<Kurdistan> eller ubuntu ska ha insyn
<itmannen> Philip5,  Men nog håller väl även du med om att OP är lite selektiva av vad dom ser
<itmannen> Och säger till om
<Kurdistan> utan även kunna gripa in vid sådana här situationer
<realubot> gusnan: Det är därför loggarna många ggr är beviset.
<realubot> gusnan: Men op går ju inte på vad som står i loggarna.
<itmannen> realubot,  Självklart är loggarna otvetydigt bevisbörda
<Philip5> itmannen: huvudregeln har väl varit att vara väldigt restriktiva med bann och om det ska göras så görs det när någon är i kanalen och man kan säga till varför. och de som sista utväg
<realubot> Philip5: Det enklaste är väl att op har huvudansvaret och att op också går på logganra om en person anger tid och länkar till loggfilen online.
<realubot> itmannen: Det tycker jag också.
<itmannen> Philip5,  Jodå. Inte ska det bannas i tid och otid
<Philip5> börjar det bannas hit och dit så blir det bara osämja om vart gränserna för bann är. nu skulle jag säga att peyam förtjänar en bann för det han gjorde
<Philip5> realubot: om det är så att folk säger till när det händer och det är uppenbart att det är fel som det var nu
<realubot> Jag köper att det finns en preskribitionstid på 1 månad eller så men när Kurdistan citerar loggar som är några timmar gamla så är det bara löjligt av op att säga att vi såg inte...
<Philip5> passaden nu är väl som jag ser det att man säger till han när han dyker upp
<realubot> Philip5: Problemet är ju att op är ju inte alltid här. Vissa dagar (och nätter) är det rena anarkin i kanalen och vi har ropat desperat efter op. Det är tyst som i graven.
<Philip5> så är det säkert också ibland
<itmannen> Och en bann behöver väl väl inte vara livet ut. bbara för att markera ett missnöje över hur presonen agerat
<Philip5> huvudsak nummer ett är ändå att folk reagerar
<Philip5> itmannen: så klart
<realubot> Det var riktigt komiskt en natt när alla i kanalen ropade på op och till slut kom det in en person som inte ens kunde svenska och försökte styra upp allt. Kanalen drev som en båt på öppet hav och kaptenen hade trillat överbord.
<Philip5> hehe
<Kurdistan> realubot: ja. det var då peyam var i farten
<Kurdistan> och jag besvara honom med samma mynt
<itmannen> Ja det kommer jag ihåg
<Philip5> det är ju för och nackdelar med irc när allt sker direkt... det kan dra iväg direkt men det finns också möjlighet att gå in och säga till direkt så det inte drar iväg
<realubot> Då hade loggarna varit ett bra hjälpmedel för att i efterhand styra upp allt. Jag förstår att inte op har tid att sitta och lvervaka kanalen men det är ju just därför loggarna är så bra att ha i efterhand.
<Kurdistan> realubot: +1
<Philip5> jag försvarar inte peyam på något sätt
<realubot> *övervaka
<Kurdistan> Philip5: vi förstår det. du svarar era principer. något som inte fungerar.
<Kurdistan> *försvarar
<realubot> Nu sktier jag i vilket. End of discussion.
<Philip5> möjligt att de är bristfälliga
<Kurdistan> Philip5: det är bristfälligt om man måste rapportera saker direkt när det sker
<Philip5> håller med realubot och tycker vi gör som itmannen föreslog. alla borde bli bättre på att reagera
<Kurdistan> då man själv inte alltid ser
<Kurdistan> eller op reagerar
<Kurdistan> för mig är detta rena rama idiotin
<Philip5> Kurdistan: ingen reagerade
<Philip5> inte ens de närvarande
<Kurdistan> Philip5: ja. kanske för att de såg att jag inte reagera. hur skulle de veta att jag har honom på ignore.
<Philip5> tror inte vi kommer vidare med just den här historien
<Kurdistan> Philip5: sedan varför inte andra agerade har inte med saken göra. då det ändå handlar om vad han skrev till mig.
<Kurdistan> om jag då kan bevisa vad som skrivs
<Kurdistan> vad är då problemet?
<Kurdistan> ska jag ta bort ignore eller överbevaka loggar varje ggr jag och peyam är inne?
<Krawlezt> Att ni fortfarande håller på..
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: sant. trött nu. :)
<Krawlezt> :D
<Kurdistan> nåja idag blir sista dagen jag är här fram till peyam är bannad.
<Krawlezt> Nej
<Krawlezt> Skärp dig.
<itmannen> Krawlezt,  Skam den som ger sig .)
<Krawlezt> itmannen: SÃ¥ sant :)
<Krawlezt> Kurdistan: Gör det simpelt
<Krawlezt> Skit i honon
<Krawlezt> honom
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: varför tror du jag sätter honom på ignore? dock finns det gränser för vad man kan ta. även i cybervärlden.
<itmannen> Och nu...........gruppkramiz  :D
<itmannen> Bara ni låter bli mig
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) farbror munter.
<Krawlezt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlBiLNN1NhQ
<Krawlezt> Den är till dig Kurdistan
<Philip5> itmannen: kommer nog börja sjunga "we shall overcome..." snart ;)
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: haha.
<Kurdistan> montypython klassiker.
<Krawlezt> :D
<Kurdistan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur5fGSBsfq8
<Kurdistan> :) en av mina favoriter
<Philip5> här är ju en klassiker när det blir lite stökigt och det kanske inte sköts så snyggt från "ledningen": http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONGIKSCxXio
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  :) vad gör man inte för att liva upp boxningsringen
<itmannen> Nä undrar om det är dags att smyga in till sovrummet.
<Krawlezt> "Monty python måste die!"
<Kurdistan> Philip5: haha carl bildt. dummare person får man leta efter.
<Philip5> fast det är friggebo som är roligast som ska få alla att sjunga allsång
<Krawlezt> Vafan, nu blev jag arg.
<Krawlezt> Kurdistan: Hur kan det komma sig att mina ikoner och mitt skrivbord dog?
<itmannen> Jisses vilken gammal skåpmat du letat fram
<Philip5> en klassiker
<Philip5> annat ord för skåpmat
<itmannen> Krawlezt,  Arsenik ?
<Krawlezt> Arsenik?
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: menar du i gnome?
<Krawlezt> Ja.
<Krawlezt> Dom finns kvar där men kan inte göra något på skrivbordet, högerklicka/se mina ikoner aka filer som finns där..
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: hmm sett det flera ggr på forumet. nu minns jag inte hur man ska lösa det på rak arm
<Kurdistan> prova skapa ny konto
<Kurdistan> om samma problem även finns då
<Krawlezt> Startar hellre om datorn och hoppas på bättring
<itmannen> Eller sudo apt-get update --fix-missing
<AlNiT> arg går ju inte ansluta till nått nät i kubuntu nu när jag kör kvirc.. "cant find the server ip adress. "valid but thr host has no ip"
<itmannen> AlNiT,  Har du testat någon anna
<itmannen> annan klient?
<Krawlezt> sudo apt-get install irssi;/connect irc.freenode.net;/j #Ubuntu-se
<AlNiT> ja
<itmannen> AlNiT,  Och inga funkar ?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är fungerar ju inte...
<AlNiT> itmannen: nae :/
<AlNiT> måste ju finnas o installera nått
<realubot> Krawlezt: Han måste ju starta Irssi innan det går att ansluta med /connect.
<realubot> AlNiT: Testa Irssi.
<realubot> AlNiT: sudo apt-get install irssi
<realubot> AlNiT: Sedan startar du Irssi i kanalen med: irssi
<itmannen> Men att starta om dator vore kanske inte så dumt
<AlNiT> uschnej de orkar jag inte med
<realubot> AlNiT: Och ansluter till ett nät med: /connect irc.freenode.org
<realubot> AlNiT: Och till en kanal med: /join #ubuntu-se
<realubot> AlNiT: Sätter nick med: /nick alnit
<realubot> i Irssi.
<AlNiT> meen jag vill inte köra irssi
<itmannen> Nu är det slut i helröret. Så det är time att sova :D
<Krawlezt> Skriv: /set real_name AlNiT - /set user_name AlNiT - /connect irc.freenode.net - /nick AlNiT - /join #Ubuntu-se -
<AlNiT> jävlar grötigt
<Krawlezt> AlNiT: Kolla det jag skrev nyss
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Färsking :) Godnatt!
<Kurdistan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqI-28meTZ8
<realubot> Krawlezt: Testat: compiz --replace
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: kör xchat.
<AlNiT> Krawlezt: var ska ja skriva de da?
<itmannen> Vi hörs och störs folket
<Krawlezt> Terminalen
<AlNiT> Kurdistan: nae provat de, gillade inte de
<Krawlezt> Helvette, nu fuckades allting upp
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: har du testat kdes
<realubot> itmannen: Sov gott"
<realubot> !
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: :) nu har du något att göra.
<itmannen> Tack
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: testa konservation
<Kurdistan> finns i kubuntus programcentral
<Krawlezt> Helvette vad rädd jag blev ett tag
<AlNiT> Krawlezt: testade de "filen finns inte"
<Kurdistan> http://www.kde.org/applications/internet/konversation/
<Krawlezt> AlNiT: sudo apt-get install irssi
<AlNiT> men jag vill ju inte köra irssi
<AlNiT> jag vill köra kvirs
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: irssi är nördigt.
<Krawlezt> Leet me be nörd
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: :)
<Krawlezt> Den som skrev compiz kommandot skrämmde skiten ur mig
<Krawlezt> Helvette vad jag nojjade till
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: realubot :)
<realubot> Irssi is the shit: http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/9673/201111122336571920x1080.png
<Kurdistan> realubot: nördigt. :)
<realubot> Kurdistan: ;)
<adrian__> Hej, någon som fattar detta problem; W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<adrian__> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<adrian__>  Jag trodde att om jag gick in i min source list och tog bort dem så skulle felmeddelandet försvinna, MEN dessa adresser FINNS inte i source filen! :S hmm....
<realubot> Krawlezt: Vad då? Varför så nojigt?
<realubot> AlNiT: Enkelt.
<realubot> AlNiT: Oj. Fel.
<realubot> adrian__: Det är enkelt.
<Kurdistan> adrian__: prova ta bort från programkällor
<realubot> adrian__: Paketet finns nog inte på servern så därför får du ett felmeddelande.
<Kurdistan> eller så kan du via kommando köra purge
<realubot> adrian__: http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu/dists/
<adrian__> Kurdistan, programkällor = source.list right? VAd gör purge?
<adrian__> *vad
<realubot> adrian__: Det finns ingen underkatalog som heter oneiric så det är klart att paketet du försöker hämta inte finns heller.
<Kurdistan> adrian__: ingen aning om ubuntu kommer med programkällor som förr
<Kurdistan> annars installera synaptic
<Kurdistan> därifrån kan du ta dig till programkällor
<Kurdistan> sedan är det bara ta bort ppa som strular
<Kurdistan> eller avaktivera
<adrian__> Kurdistan, Problemet här är ju att http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources inte finns i source.list så jag kan inte ta bort den.
<adrian__> ok
<Kurdistan> kör inte ubuntu så jag har inte koll exakt nu på rak arm
<Kurdistan> adrian__: om du har ubuntu tweak så fixar även den sådant.
<AlNiT> såhär står de när ja försöker connecta: .imgur.com/BsMQ6.jpg
<Kurdistan> adrian__: :) såg att det var just ubuntu tweak du har strul med
<Kurdistan> det är för repot ännu inte stödjer 11.10
<adrian__> Kurdistan,  :))
<AlNiT> Kurdistan: såhär står de när ja försöker connecta: www.imgur.com/BsMQ6.jpg
<Kurdistan> adrian__: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-tweak/+question/176450
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: jag förstår inte.
<AlNiT> då är vi två
<Kurdistan> AlNiT: :P du har ju lagt upp på imgur
<Kurdistan> så det borde fungera
<Kurdistan> adrian__: där beskriver dom hur du kan få det att fungera i 11.10
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: wb.
<Kurdistan> adrian__: sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory>
<Kurdistan> det kommandot tar bort ppa som strular
<Kurdistan> och medföljande paket som försökt installeras
<gusnan> Jag har sett på flera ställen folk som hävdar att det skulle vara "stor" skillnad på att installera Xubuntu och att installera bara Xfce - Har någon nån översikt på vad skillnaderna däremellan är?
<Kurdistan> adrian__: i ditt fall så blir det: sudo ppa-purge ppa:tualatrix/ppa
<Kurdistan> gusnan: stor och stor. installerar man bara xfce metapaket är det ju xfce vanilla
<alnit___> whow
<Kurdistan> installerar man xubuntu metapaket eller ren installation så kommer det ju xubuntus egna tweak
<Kurdistan> gusnan: :) kubuntu är tex ubuntu med kde vanilla
<gusnan> Kurdistan, och vad är "Xubuntu's egna tweaks"?
<Kurdistan> gusnan: var länge sedan jag körde xubuntu eller körde xfce.
<Kurdistan> brukar vara kosmetisk oftast
<Kurdistan> sedan kan det vara att man istället för xfce vanilla med medföljande program kommer med egna
<Kurdistan> typ
<Kurdistan> istället för mousepad kör dem nu leafpad
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> sådant
<Kurdistan> finns nog fler som jag inte känner till gusnan
<Kurdistan> :)
<gusnan> Kurdistan, tackar!
<Kurdistan> gusnan: np.
<realubot> adrian__: Har du lagt till ett PPA?
<Krawlezt> Vem var det som tipsade om compiz --replace? Den personen lyckades skrämma skiten ur mig genom internet..
<realubot> adrian__: Eller varför försöker Ubuntu installera/uppdatera tualatrix?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag. :D
<realubot> Krawlezt: Vad var det som skrämde skiten ur dig med det kommandot=
<realubot> ?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jadu, allting frös till och jag såg bara den jävla rutan jag var i sen fungerade allting förutom det som skulle d.v.s inget blev förbättrat
<Krawlezt> Sen tröck jag CTRL + C och var tvungen att starta om datorn
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: :) var försiktig med realubot kommandon.
<Kurdistan> :P de har ej gått igenom tester
<Kurdistan> :P
<Krawlezt> :D
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: har du fortfarande problem?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det var rätt åt dig. Jag tyckte att du satt och sov framför datorn så jag tänkte att compiz --replace får dig nog att vakna till.
<Kurdistan> som jag skrev tidigare skapa ett nytt konto
<Kurdistan> :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: ;)
<Krawlezt> realubot: Du kan få ett kommando utav mig: sudo -s;reboot
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag vaknade till, tappade t.o.m godis på golvet när allt frös.
<Krawlezt> Kurdistan: Nej, det fungerar nu när jag startade om.
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: :) hur mkt godis köpte du?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Kommandot startade ju bara om Compiz. Jag tänkte att det kanske hade blivit något fel med Compiz eftersom ikonerna slutade fungera.
<Krawlezt> 89kr (A)
<Krawlezt> Dert är max 15st kvar, jävla gott var det.
<Kurdistan> :) jag och sötsaker har tendens vara kort kärleksaffär. kan inte små äta godis.
<Krawlezt> Nästan 1kg.
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: :) juste det är lördag.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Allting såg annorlunda ut, tror inte jag använder compiz..
<Kurdistan> x_link: var är dansen
<Kurdistan> herregud
<Krawlezt> "compiz är inte min compiz.." :(
<Kurdistan> :( världen kommer gå under
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ok. Men Gnome 3 använder ju Compiz.
<Krawlezt> Hm, konstigt.
<Kurdistan> realubot: de kör istället mutter.
<Krawlezt> SÃ¥g annorlunda ut.
<Krawlezt> Kurdistan: Undra om man ska dra på sig ett nattprojekt, att installera ett tema.
 * Kurdistan säger att x_link har varit glömt sitt främsta jobb här på kanalen. dansen!
 * Krawlezt vill se en dans :o
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: gör så. med kde är det lätt.
<Kurdistan> kde :) är tüng
<Krawlezt> Kurdistan: Ja, KDE är tungt dock inte plasma-desktop.
<Krawlezt> Fyfan vad den dödade min CPU.
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: ja. ibland har kde tendens vara hård mot sina nära. :)
<Krawlezt> Den förlora en användare där, var jätte nöjd sen märkte jag plasma-desktop...
<Krawlezt> DÃ¥ blev det Ubuntu :)
<Kurdistan> vad är problemet med plasma desktop
<Kurdistan> ?
<Krawlezt> Den dödade min dator.
<Krawlezt> Den blev otroligt varm.
<Krawlezt> Därav seg
<Krawlezt> Resultatet av det blev en ledsen Krawlezt...
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: 4.8 tycks bli snällare mot burken
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt: du kan sedan ta bort specialeffekter
<Kurdistan> samt andra tweaks så slipper du seg kde
<Kurdistan> ne nu måste jag till sängs.
<Kurdistan> ta hand om er
<Kurdistan> vi syns när herr peyam är bannad
<Krawlezt> Nej
<Krawlezt> Vilken unge
<Krawlezt> Nu blir jag ledsen
<Krawlezt> Helvette vad snyggt allting blev
<Krawlezt> realubot: Vill du se? :D
<Krawlezt> NÃ¥gon? :(
<DrGrov> Yo! Trevlig lördagskväll allihopa! :)
<Krawlezt> DrGrov: Yo!
<realubot> Krawlezt: Vad snackar du om?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Skrivbordet?
<realubot> Sure, visa.
<realubot> DrGrov: Tack detsamma.
<Krawlezt> Aa, har gjort allting grymt fint!
<Krawlezt> Är grymt nöjd
<Krawlezt> http://sieg.ev0l.org/upload/files/Sk%e4rmbild%202011-11-13%2000:30:41.png
<realubot> Krawlezt: Helt ok. :D
<realubot> Just det. Mutter heter det ju i Gnome 3.
<DrGrov> Krawlezt: Snygg screenshot av desktopen :)
<Krawlezt> realubot: Tackar :)
<Krawlezt> DrGrov: Tackar! Har jobbat med att få till det som jag vill länge.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Nu har jag en sak till jag ska göra utseendemessigt
<DrGrov> Krawlezt: Känner igen mig, brukar alltid göra själv samma sak. Tar alltid helt sjukt mycket tid. Menat ändra tillbaka till det jag hade för en tid sedan med samma bakgrundsbild, flyter jävligt fint ihop men bytte bara bild och konstaterade att det ser tillräckligt bra ut ändå.
<Krawlezt> Hehe :) Jag har tänkt att ha denna formatering länge så varför inte trivas :)
<Krawlezt> Brb, ska fixa ett script till irssi :)
<Krawlezt> Fan
<Krawlezt> Aja, får vara väl då.
<Krawlezt> Någon som vet om det finns några andra svenska Linux kanaler på freenode?
<Philip5> kanske för någon annan dist
<Krawlezt> Aha, finns det ingen allmän Linux kanal?
<gusnan> Krawlezt, #debian.se, #slf, #linuxportalen.se
<Krawlezt> gusnan: Tack, känner du till några lite större kanaler? :)
<gusnan> Krawlezt, inga svenska tyvärr...
<Krawlezt> :(
<Krawlezt> realubot: Det var väl självaste fan
<Krawlezt> Linux mint 12 har släppts
<Krawlezt> Med det fina namnet "Lisa"
<Krawlezt> http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=1858
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> godkväll!
<Krawlezt> Hey!
<DrGrov> amelia: Hej, hur står det till? :)
<x_link> Hehe
<x_link> Folk blir förbannade för att jag inte kör min 00:00-dans vissa kvällar ser jag =)
<Krawlezt> x_link: Vad är din "00:00" dans för något?
<x_link> Förmodligen får du se det imorgon kl.00:00
<x_link> =)
#ubuntu-se 2011-11-13
<Krawlezt> Hoppas du inte glömmer det då =)
<DrGrov> Sovdags
<DrGrov> Au revoir
<x_link> Brukar göra det under vardagar, helgerna blir oftast lidande då jag gör annars.
<x_link> DrGrov: God natt
<DrGrov> Desamma x_link
<Krawlezt> Godnatt
<Krawlezt> x_link: Du gjorde inte det igår?
<amelia> meh, försvann DrGrov nu..
<Krawlezt> Sovdags :)
<amelia> Hej x_link! är du vaken idag?
<Krawlezt> :(
<Krawlezt> Vilka f
<Krawlezt> Vilka forum där Linux diskuteras mycket är aktivast?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Haha
<realubot> Krawlezt: Bra att du säger det. Då ska jag hjälpa till att seeda Mint 12. Jag seedar 30-40 linuxdistar.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag väntar fortfarande svar på om Linux Mint kör 3.0 kerneln.
<Krawlezt> Kör dom det blir jag lite ledsen i ögat men bryr mig inte.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det gör dom säkert. För 12:an är säkert baserad på Ubuntu 11.10.
<realubot> Och Ubuntu 11.10 har ju kernel 3 som standard.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Nej faktiskt inte.
<Krawlezt> Dom kör inte på ubuntu längre.
<realubot> Krawlezt: "Linux Mint 12 features the following upstream components: Ubuntu 11.10, Linux 3.0, Gnome 3.2."
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://www.linuxmint.com/rel_lisa_whatsnew.php
<Krawlezt> Aha, på Ubuntu.se stod det att dom inte gjorde det.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Dom kör visst på Ubuntu men dom har en Debian-variant också.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Asså, hade jag bara väntat en jävla dag :)
<amelia> Krawlezt: http://www.linuxmint.com/rel_lisa_whatsnew.php <- längst ner står det Linux 3.0
<amelia> ah realubot hann före.
<Krawlezt> :D
<Krawlezt> realubot: Nu när jag har fixat allting så är det inte värt att formatera..
<amelia> 12:an är ju bara släppt i en release candidate också så är inte dags att byta än om man inte tycker det är kul att mekka..
<realubot> Precis. RC.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Vad har du för lina om du seedar så mycket?
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://linuxmint.com/rel_lisa.php
<realubot> Known issues.
<realubot> Läs där innan du bestämmer dig för om du ska installera Mint 12.
<realubot> Krawlezt: 10/100 Mbit/s.
<Krawlezt> Ska inte göra det, trivs för mycket nu..
<Krawlezt> realubot: 10 ner och 100 upp? Vad har du för ISP samt bredband?
<realubot> Krawlezt: "When adding PPA repositories to Linux Mint 12, make sure to replace the "lisa" keyword with "oneiric". This will be fixed in the stable release."
<realubot> Jag vet inte vad MATE är men annars så verkar det ju inte finnas så många issues med Mint 12. Som man känner till i.a.f.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Nej. 100/10, menar jag. Hos Bredbandsbolaget.
<Krawlezt> Tänkte väl :) Får man fråga varför du seedar så mycket?
<realubot> Krawlezt: För att hjälpa till att sprida Linux.
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/821/201111130147331920x1080.png
<Krawlezt> Bästa seedningen må jag säga
<Krawlezt> Seedar du efter dom du gillar eller hur har du tänkt? :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag seedar dom som är populära, typ.
<realubot> Ubuntu (ver 11.10 och LTS), Mint, Kubuntu, Lubuntu o.s.v.
<Krawlezt> Xubuntu och Lubuntu? :)
<Krawlezt> Xubuntu förstår jag men Lubuntu? :o
<realubot> Jag går på vilka som är populära. Laddar ner och seedar bara. Det får bli vad det blir. Jag har plats på hdd och bandbredd.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är av dom distar som jag seedar mest av.
<realubot> Lubuntu är en populär torrent.
<Krawlezt> Linux måste älska dig.
<realubot> Haha
<Krawlezt> realubot: Vilka forum "hänger" du på?
<realubot> Det gör nog inte så stor skillnad...
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag hänger bara här och i ubuntu-se.org, typ.
<realubot> Ibland i #bash och #hardware men det är inte så ofta.
<Krawlezt> Aha, det finns ju ett forum på ubuntu-se.org :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Då tycker jag att det här är viktigare: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=54741
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<realubot> Krawlezt: ubuntu-se.org-forumet är ju det "riktiga" forumet.
<Krawlezt> Nu förstår jag inte. Vad menade du med "Då tyckerj ag det här är viktigare:"?
<realubot> ubuntu.se-forumet är ju en konkurrent p.g.a. att vissa i ubuntu-se.org och ubuntu.se inte kom överens. Fråga mig inte om detlajerna för dom känner jag inte till.
<Krawlezt> Aha
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag tycker Folding@home är viktigare än att seeda linuxtorrents.
<Krawlezt> Aha, ska kika lite på Folding.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Gör så när du har lite tid över.
<Krawlezt> Jaha, det är ju detta.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det har inget med Linux att göra utan handlar om proteinvikning för att hjälpa forskarna på Stnaford att hitta botemedel mot olika sjukdomar.
<Krawlezt> Nej, jag vet vad detta är dock har jag aldrig brytt mig om det tyvärr.
<Krawlezt> Hm, realubot. Proccesorkraft, hur kommer jag märka av detta?
<Krawlezt> Min dator gillar inte plasma-desktop i KDE så jag funderar på om detta kommer vara så bra för min dator.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du kommer nog inte märka av det alls.
<Krawlezt> Tar programmet på internet kraft?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Därför att foldings klient har så låg prioritet att när datorn används till annat så använder inte klienten CPU:n lika mycket.
<realubot> Folding-klienten drar CPU när CPU:n inte behöver användas av något annat program.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Nej. Det laddar ner/upp lite Work Units då och då men det kräver ingen bandbredd att tala om.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är om du har mobilt bredband med trafikgräns som du behöver bry dig.
<Krawlezt> <--
<realubot> Har du det?
<Krawlezt> Yes
<Krawlezt> Det vet du väl om? :)
<realubot> Nja. Telenor har ju fri trafik t.ex. men det kanske inte gäller 4g?
<realubot> Jag vet inte men många 3g-operatörer har ju en trafikgräns.
<Krawlezt> Förr när jag hade 3G så hade jag vad jag märkte/visste om en gräns och efter den gick det sjukt segt men nu så har det gått lika snabbt hela tiden.
<realubot> Jag tror i.o.f.s. inte att Folding tar mycket trafik heller men har dålig koll på exakt hur mycket.
<realubot> Den laddar ju bara ner och upp filer en gång per dygn eller något och det är ju inga stora mängder heller.
<Krawlezt> För bara 169kr ingår 15 GB data per månad med hastigheter upp till 15Mbit/s. Efter 15 GB kan du fortfarande surfa, men då begränsas hastigheten till 200 Kbit/s.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Mm, många operatörer drar ju ner på hastigheten så man bara kan uträtta internetärenden när gränsen har passerats men Telenor hade riktigt fri trafik utan gräns förr.
<Krawlezt> Tror det är den dealen jag har.
<realubot> Jag vet inte hur Telenor har det idag.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Mm.
<realubot> 15GB data går åt snabbt om du använder BitTorrent, webbtv o.s.v.
<realubot> Framförallt om du tankar ner/upp stora filer med BitTorrent.
<Krawlezt> Mm, vet.
<realubot> DÃ¥ ryker 15GB snabbt.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du har 4g eller?
<Krawlezt> Yes
<realubot> Vad har du för hastihet i snitt, ner/upp?
<realubot> Och var bor du? I vilken stad?
<Krawlezt> Jag har tankat i 1.6mb/s så tror vi har medium paket av 4G och då gäller det jag läste upp nyss.
<Krawlezt> Bor i Kungsängen, Stockholm.
<Krawlezt> Gjorde bredbandskollen nyss, 12.10/1.24
<Krawlezt> Dock var det emot Göteborg
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Det är ju helt ok.
<realubot> Men långt från vad dom skryter med att 4g klarar.
<Krawlezt> Mjo, men vi har Medium paketet.
<realubot> Ok.
<Krawlezt> Det finns ju L sen XL, XL = 80mb/s
<realubot> Ok.
<Krawlezt> Det är sjukt.
<realubot> XL tänkte jag på.
<Krawlezt> Dock anser jag det inte värt, 80mb/s och ha en ms på 60.
<Krawlezt> Ska man ha över medium ska man spela.
<Krawlezt> Vi väntar på Fiber så det är väl därför vi har detta.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Varför är det så billigt?
<realubot> 169 kr/månad?
<realubot> Bredbandsbolaget tar 399 kr/månad.
<realubot> för 4g upp till 80 Mbit/s.
<Krawlezt> Tror vi betalar något sådant.
<Krawlezt> Jag är ju bara här på helgerna så min mamma nöjde sig med Medium.
<realubot> Ok, ok.
<realubot> Det är kanske där prisskillnaden ligger. M och XL.
<Krawlezt> M = 169kr och 15mb/s
<Krawlezt> L = 229kr och 25mb/s
<Krawlezt> XL = 399kr och 80mb/s
<realubot> Ok.
<Krawlezt> XL = 100/100 fiber prisklass
<Krawlezt> Egentligen.
<realubot> Då är det samma pris för XL som Bredbadsbolaget tar.
<Krawlezt> Exakt
<realubot> Krawlezt: Men är det 10 Mbit/s upp på XL=
<realubot> ?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Ja, det är det säkerligen. Dock vet jag inte.
<Krawlezt> Det står aldrig något om uppladdnings hastigheten.
<realubot> Dessutom krävs det rejält hög trafikgräns eller fri trafik om man ska kunna jämföra 4g upp till 80 Mbit/s med fiber 100/10 Mbit/s.
<Krawlezt> 100/100 från Telia är just nu samma pris som XL mobilt.
<Krawlezt> Från tele2
<realubot> Mm, men det är stor skillnad på trafikgräns och inte trafikgräns.
<realubot> Jag tror inte att Telenor har trafikgräns. Dom hade inte det på 3g förr i.a.f.
<realubot> Nästan alla operatörer har en trafikgräns så när man kommer upp i en viss mängd data så stryps hastigheten.
<Krawlezt> Hade jag haft kabel hade jag använt Folding, lätt!
<realubot> "För bara 399 kr ingår 80 GB data per månad med hastigheter upp till 80Mbit/s. Efter 80 GB kan du fortfarande surfa, men då begränsas hastigheten till 200 Kbit/s."
<realubot> Telenor har en trafikgräns för 4g på 100 GB/månad.
<realubot> Ser jag nu.
<realubot> Därefter förbehåller dom sig rätten att sänka hastigheten. Oklart om dom verkligen gör det efter 100GB.
<Krawlezt> Hm, aja.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Hur är det med ping-tider och så på 4g? När jag hade 3g så laggade t.ex. IRC om jag körde det över ssh till en server.
<Krawlezt> Med 3G var det väldigt ostabillt.
<realubot> 4g ska ju vara anpassat för datatrafik så därför undrar man ju om det problemet finns med 4g?
<Krawlezt> Men är nöjd med ms'en med 4G, 60ms STABILT.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Tycker du 4g fungerar stabilt och pålitligt då?
<Krawlezt> Ja, verkligen.
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Det låter ju bra.
<Krawlezt> Stabil ping på 60-64 och en hastighet som alltid är mellan 1-1.4mb/s
<Krawlezt> Dock om jag tankar större filer kommer jag upp till 1.6mb/s
<Krawlezt> realubot: Vet inte direkt hur man skickar version till någon med kommando men vilken irc klient kör du?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag kör med Irssi.
<lag^> irssiiiii
<lag^> hej realubot
<realubot> Jag har i.o.f.s. en stabil ping på mitt fiber på ca 10 ms.
<realubot> mot Googles servrar nu.
<lag^> Jo jag sa... Hej realubot
<realubot> Inte IRC.
<realubot> lag^: Haj haj.
<lag^> Vad gör du?
<realubot> lag^: Jag sitter och snackar lite med Krawlezt.
<realubot> lag^: Du då?
<lag^> realubot: Jag kom hem från bio ganska nyss.
<realubot> lag^: Vilken film då?
<lag^> realubot: Contagion
<realubot> Den har jag aldrig hört talas om. :S
<lag^> :o
<lag^> massa kända skådisar är med i den
<realubot> Jag har dålig koll på vad som går på bio. Jag har läst om Tintin.
<realubot> 3d
<lag^> jag vägrar se tintin
<lag^> kunde de inte göra en riktig film av den istället? :<
<realubot> lag^: Ok, läser om den nu. Matt Damon är helt ok.
<lag^> realubot: Han hade dock en riktigt tråkig karaktär.
<realubot> lag^: Speilberg vägrade föra en vanlig spelfilm för han anser att Tintin kräver animering men samtidigt är det först nu som animeringarna har blivit tillräckligt bra. Det var vad han sa i någon intervju i.a.f.
<lag^> jude laws karaktär var mer intressant
<realubot> lag^: Jag gillar mer Robert de Niro och Al Pacino. Deras filmer ser jag direkt.
<lag^> okej
<lag^> nu ska jag se på serier
<lag^> -r
<realubot> Eller det gör jag i.o.f.s inte men men...
<realubot> Jag ser aldrig på serier.
<spacebug-> realubot: du halkar efter! (folding@home) ;)
<realubot> Not my cup of tea.
<realubot> spacebug-: Ja. Har du dopat dig eller vad har hänt?
<spacebug-> hehe shyyy
<realubot> spacebug-: Du har ju kommit igång ordentligt. Det blir nog pallplats för dig. Topp 3.
<lag^> realubot: Jag tror minsann att "i och för sig" ska förkortas iofs.
<lag^> Onödigt många punkter där
<realubot> lag^: Nej.
<realubot> lag^: Det är inte fel att förkorta i.o.f.s.
<spacebug-> ;)
<lag^> det är onödigt många punkter ;o
<realubot> lag^: "Avskurna ord avslutas med en punkt. Exempel: "exempel" blir "ex." och "till exempel" blir "t.ex.". Dock kan man förkorta utan punkt, men då skall två eller flera bokstäver särskrivas."
<realubot> lag^: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/F%C3%B6rkortning
<realubot> io.f.s. kankse då.
<realubot> *kanske
<spacebug-> iofs
<lag^> realubot: lustigt. Den jag hittade på wikipedia stavade "iofs."
<realubot> i.a.f. = i alla fall (avskuren)
<Krawlezt> Vad skerv du realubot
<realubot> i.o.f.s. borde det vara då.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det var inget.
<Krawlezt> :o
<lag^> Krawlezt: Han skrev att du var dum
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag skrev till lag^.
<lag^> :(
<Krawlezt> :(
<lag^> Mm. Han skrev till mig att du var dum
<realubot> Krawlezt: Nehe. Det gjorde jag inte.
<lag^> Ska jag slå honom?
<lag^> han bor tydligen under min säng.
<realubot> Det är lag^ som snackar skit.
<lag^> Jag skulle aaaaaaldrig! :P
<realubot> Krawlezt: Här har du loggen så ser du att jag inte skrev att du var dum: http://paste.ubuntu.com/736841/
<lag^> haha
<lag^> men kära nån!
<mewerner_arand> "i och för sig" borde inte förkortas alls, i och med att det är så kort redan :þ
<lag^> mewerner_arand: Flera ord som tillhör varann på det viset brukar dock förkortas.
<Krawlezt> 02:48 -!- Krawlezt [~Krawlezt@unaffiliated/krawlezt] has joined #ubuntu-se
<Krawlezt> 02:48 < realubot> i.a.f. = i alla fall (avskuren)
<lag^> mewerner_arand: Men däremot ord som "varför" ska fan inte förkortas till "vf" eller vrf" :o
<Krawlezt> Bra välkommnande
<lag^> Krawlezt: Förlåt, det var inte meningen :(
<Krawlezt> :D
<lag^> nu smäller någon något här ufanför.
<lag^> utanför*
<realubot> Förkortningsreglerna är väldigt enkla. Om ordet förkortas så ska det vara punkt efter och om ett ord dras samman så ska det inte vara det: jmfr.
<realubot> febr.
<realubot> forts.
<Krawlezt> d.v.s.
<realubot> i.o.f.s.
<Krawlezt> iofs.
<Krawlezt> :)
<realubot> fr.o.m.
<lag^> Krawlezt: iofs. PRECIS! :D
<realubot> max.
<realubot> min.
<Krawlezt> Jag skriver aldrig det så i dont give a fuck.
<Krawlezt> iofs? Vem skriver det ens
<lag^> Jag? Många gånger,
<realubot> Jag skrevr det. :) Med punkter.
<lag^> Men nu ska jag se på serier. Du får bråka med realubot nu för att han kallade dig för dum :P
<realubot> lag^: Glöm aldrig dessa förkortningsregler. Ok?
<Krawlezt> =)
<Krawlezt> lag^: Svara bara ja, det är inte roligt att bråka med realubot
<lag^> realubot: din wiki säger "i.o.f.s." .. Min wiki säger "iofs." .. VEM SKA MAN TRO PÅ?
<Krawlezt> OKEJ
<Krawlezt> Nu lussnar ni på mig
<lag^> Krawlezt: Det är inte jag som bråkar med honom. Det är du som ska göra :P Kom ihåg att han kallade dig för dum! :P
<Krawlezt> Ni skriver hur fan ni vill
<Krawlezt> Den andra skriver hur den vill
<Krawlezt> Sen skiter ni hur den andra skriver
<Krawlezt> SEN ÄR ALLA GLADA
<lag^> Dude.. Lugna ner dig! Vi skojar lite med varann.
<Krawlezt> JAG ÄR GLAD, SER DU INTE DET?
<lag^> NEJ @@@@
<Krawlezt> Sarkasm, men ni förstår nog mig :)
<lag^> RAGE!!
<realubot> Sluta versalisera er.
<spacebug-> offtopic ..
<Krawlezt> +1
<lag^> går inte. realubot är bannad där :P
<Krawlezt> Iaf, jag vet inte om jag fick svar på min fråga realubot
<realubot> spacebug-: Indeed, it is.
<lag^> Men jag ska ändå se på serie. Baibai!
<Krawlezt> Vilken IRC klient använder du?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Vad var frågan?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jaha. Irssi.
<Krawlezt> Vilken IRC klient använder du? Hoppas du använder irssi.
<Krawlezt> Fint :)
<realubot> Hur så?
<Krawlezt> Jag undrar om du har använt något script till irssi någon gång?
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/9002/201111130256541920x1080.png
<realubot> Det ser du ju där. :)
<Krawlezt> Vänta vad är det jag ser
<Krawlezt> scrot -
<Krawlezt> När du skriver det så laddas bilden upp på imageshack?
<realubot> "Ubuntu 12.04 Precise Pangolin's ISO size will increase to 750MB and hence it won't fit into CD anymore. It is a rather reasonable move in my opinion. For instance, I haven't used a CD or DVD to install a Linux OS for a long time now(an USB and UNetBootin does it for me). Restricting the size of ISO just to make it fit into a CD was kind of unfair towards developers. "
<Krawlezt> Har ubuntu 12.04 kommit eller?
<mewerner_arand> Nej, som går att utläsa avn namnet ;)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Japp. Scrot tar en skärmdump och slänger upp bilden på imageshack.us med programmet imageashack-uploader.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Nej. Bara som beta.
<realubot> eller alfa.
<Krawlezt> Aha, okej.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Ls
<mewerner_arand> Ingetdera, än https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<Krawlezt> realubot: Lust att länka hur du gjorde med imageshack?
<realubot> 12.04, år 12 månad 04, d.v.s. 2012-04-??
<realubot> mewerner_arand: Ok. Jag vet att itmannen kör med någon 12.04.
<realubot> på någon dator.
<realubot> Det är väl någon develop-version då eller något.
<mewerner_arand> Visst går dett att köra, men det är inte enns alfa, än så länge.
<Krawlezt> realubot: itmannen kör en alfa alfa på en av sina datorer.
<realubot> Krawlezt: scrot -d 3 -e 'imageshack-uploader $f'
<mewerner_arand> s/dett/det/ /änn/än/
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det kommandot tar en skärmdump inom 3s och startar programmet imageshack-uploader för att slänga upp bilden på imagrashack.us.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du måste ha programmet scrot och programmet imageshack-uploader installerade på ditt system såklart.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Måste man ha konto där?
<realubot> 12.04 måste bli bra. Det kommer vara 5 år support på den versionen och enligt Shuttleworth ska den vara perfekt ner till minsta pixel, vad han nu menar med det.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Nej.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du behöver inte ha konto där. Jag har inte det.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Dock så kan jag ju inte ta bort bilderna heller.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du kan ju ha dropbox också köra det här istället om du hellre vill det: scrot -d 3 -e 'mv $f ~/dropbox/'
<realubot> Krawlezt: Så kommer ju bilden synkas till dropbox istället.
<Krawlezt> imageshack-uploader: error while loading shared libraries: libavcodec.so.52: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Krawlezt> Installerade och skrev så, hm.
<realubot> Kärnan växer så det knakar: http://www.phoronix.net/image.php?id=0x2011&image=linux_kernel_size_show
<mewerner_arand> LTS är alltid så tråkigt, synka från testing och inge fräs och explosioner...
<realubot> Krawlezt: Har du installerat scrot då?
<Krawlezt> Ja
<realubot> Krawlezt: scrot -d 3 -e 'imageshack-uploader $f'
<Krawlezt> Det är imageshack-uploader som strular
<realubot> Det fungerar på mitt system i.a.f.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Testa att göra det i två steg då.
<realubot> Skapa en screenshot: scrot -d 1
<realubot> Och ladda upp med: imageshack-uploader 2011....png
<realubot> beroende på vad filen som scrot skapar heter.
<Krawlezt> aha, bilderna kommer men laddas inte upp
<realubot> mewerner_arand: Men LTS är pefekt att installera på andras datorer så man slipper ominstallera Ubuntu lite då och då.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Konsigt. På mitt system fungerar det utmärkt.
<Krawlezt> Aja, skitsamma
<Krawlezt> SÅ
<Krawlezt> http://yfrog.com/ni201111130319591366x768sp
<Krawlezt> Vafan
<Krawlezt> Aha
<Krawlezt> http://img846.imageshack.us/img846/2272/201111130319591366x768s.png
<Krawlezt> SÅ
<realubot> Den här är ju ganska bra också: scrot -d 3 -e 'imageshack-uploader $f; rm $f'
<realubot> Eller den här: scrot -d 1 -s -e 'imageshack-uploader $f; rm $f'
<realubot> scrot -s för att dra upp en rektangel med musen.
<Krawlezt> :)
<Krawlezt> realubot: http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/5267/201111130323221366x768s.png
<Krawlezt> Mitt irssi är så fint på något sätt
<realubot> Krawlezt: Mjo. Jag gillar Irssi.
<realubot> Perfekt att köra i Terminalen.
<mewerner_arand> Hmm, ser nästan ut som någon shell-extension där?
<Krawlezt> mewerner_arand: gnome-shell
<Krawlezt> realubot: Åh herregud, du vet inte hur skönt det var att lägga sig i sängen efter flera timmars sittande i soffan..
<mewerner_arand> Är det fallback eller en extension?
<realubot> Unity behöver ju helt klart en funktion för att permanent dölja Launchern.
<Krawlezt> mewerner_arand: Vågar inte svara exakt men tror det är en fallback.
<realubot> mewerner_arand: Jag tror inte han kör med fallback.
<Krawlezt> Nehep.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Nej?
<Krawlezt> Jag vet inte direkt.
<Krawlezt> Jag har ändrat så mycket.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du kör väl inte med: gnome-session-fallback?
<realubot> Du använder väl Gnome 3?
<realubot> Det vanliga som du har moddat?
<mewerner_arand> Dina val av fonter sticker i mina ögon dock :þ
<Krawlezt> mewerner_arand: Ajdå, i min ögon är dom perfekta :)
<Krawlezt> Jo realubot
<Krawlezt> Jag använder fallback
<Krawlezt> http://linux-software-news-tutorials.blogspot.com/2011/10/ubuntu-1110-oneiric-remove-unity-and.html
<mewerner_arand> Appropå det, ska beställa ny synundersökning...
<realubot> Se där. Då tar jag tillbaka det jag sa.
<realubot> Dock så kommer nog inte gnome-session-fallback att finnas kvar så länge till...
<Krawlezt> p.g.a?
<realubot> I.o.m. att Gnome 3 inte behöver proprietära drivrutiner längre.
<realubot> Så då försvinner meningen med fallback.
<realubot> Det kanske försvinner med 12.04 eller 12.10, misstänker jag.
<mewerner_arand> Det finns alltid saker som gnome-shell-frippery, så man behöver nog inte vara så orolig.
<realubot> frippery?!?
<mewerner_arand> Om man nu vill va kvar i 2.30-liknande miljö..
<realubot> Aha.
<realubot> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/new-gnome-shell-extensions-that-provide.html
<realubot> That.
<Krawlezt> tv3play, lets go!
<mewerner_arand> http://intgat.tigress.co.uk/rmy/extensions/index.html <<
<realubot> Jag gillar mer Mint 12 menyn: http://www.linuxmint.com/pictures/screenshots/lisa/mintmenu.png
<mewerner_arand> realubot: Du trunkerar dina länkar...
<realubot> Skrivbordet: http://www.linuxmint.com/pictures/screenshots/lisa/lisa.png
<realubot> mewerner_arand: Det gör jag väl inte? Mina länkar ser bra ut här?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Linux mint är defenitivt det snyggaste från start tycker jag.
<mewerner_arand> 03:33 < realubot> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/new-gnome-shell-extensions-tha
<realubot> mewerner_arand: Så ser inte länken ut hos mig.
<Krawlezt> Inte mig heller
<realubot> mewerner_arand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/736864/
<mewerner_arand> Hmm, udda..
<realubot> Kolla själv.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Mint 12 ser ut att se bra ut även när Mint överger Gnome 2.
<Krawlezt> http://pastebin.com/EFT6kHW5
<realubot> Krawlezt: Man har ju undrat lite hur Mint ska lösa övergången mellan Gnome 2 och 3.
<realubot> Men det ser lovande ut.
<mewerner_arand> Ah, har nog helt enkelt muckat upp min screen
<Krawlezt> realubot: Tänk om jag hade väntat i cirka 48timmar, då hade jag nog valt Linux Mint 12 :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ja, hehe. Du missade den på några timmar.
 * mewerner_arand ctr-d && screen -R:ar, så funkar allt igen
<realubot> Krawlezt: Men det är ju en RC så man vet ju aldrig. Ubuntu 11.10 är kanske mer stabil.
<realubot> mewerner_arand: Då får du kolla länkarna. ;)
<Krawlezt> Mjo men så hade inte jag tänkt :)
<Krawlezt> Dock verkar MATE intressant
<realubot> mewerner_arand: Mint 12 ser ju lovande ut om man gillar Gnome 2-style.
<Krawlezt> Som jag gör
<realubot> Krawlezt: Vad är MATE=
<realubot> ?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag fattade aldrig det.
<realubot> Kaffe nu.
<Krawlezt> realubot: MATE är något som kommer göra att man kan byta mellan 2 skrivbord fattade jag det.
<mewerner_arand> mate är väl LM:s fulhack uppe på gnome-shell?
<Krawlezt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PpPPfEWHUM
<Krawlezt> Där nämnas MATE efter ett tag
<mewerner_arand> Ah, det är en fork av 2.32 helt enkelt..
<Krawlezt> dno
<Krawlezt> Fattade inte
<mewerner_arand> Ungefär som att köra kde 3.5 :)
<Krawlezt> Aja, brb kolla på tv6play :)
<realubot> Vad är det på tv6play?
<Krawlezt> 2 1/2men
<realubot> "The MATE Desktop Environment Project is an attempt at forking and maintaining GNOME 2."
<realubot> Jaha ja.
<lag^> hej kompisar
<realubot> hallå polarn.
<lag^> tjena pyret
<Krawlezt> y0
<lag^> Hej Krawlezt
<Krawlezt> Tjenna
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> Någon som vet var man kan få tag på en RIFF-box här i Sverige?
<realubot> God morgon kanalen!
<itmannen> Har jag inte sovit inatt ? Jo det har jag, men det känns då inte :(
<itmannen> Men jag lär vakna när jag snart ska åka och gå ut med en hund. Kallt som rackarn ute.
<itmannen> Men det är ganska vackert nu när alla träd är vita av frost.
 * realubot njuter av itmannens IRC-poesi.
<itmannen> :) Du tar då i så det räcker och blir över.
<realubot> Hehe.
<realubot> itmannen: Är det en ny Tranströmer vi har i kanalen?
<itmannen> Har du in
<itmannen> oops
<realubot> Om jag har halva inne?
<realubot> Det är väl klart att jag har. Alltid och i alla lägen.
<itmannen> realubot,  :D Nä det skulle vara om di inte sovit inatt
<realubot> itmannen: Nä. Jag har inte sovit.
<realubot> itmannen: Jag har varit vaken hela natten, installerat Eclipse och gjort några trvande försök att få kläm på Java.
<itmannen> realubot,  Morgonstånd har guld i mun. Eller hur det nu var
<realubot> *trevande
<realubot> itmannen: Exakt så lyder ordspråket ja.
<itmannen> realubot,  FÃ¥r du till eclipse ?
<AlNiT-> argh jag ändrar att ljudet ska komma från interna ljudgången, men varje gång jag startar om har den valt hdmin som går till skärmen, vad ska jag göra? ::(
<itmannen> Mysko
<realubot> itmannen: Ja. Jag har installerat från Ubuntus förråd och än har jag inte stött på något problem. Har du haft problem med Eclipse?
<itmannen> realubot,  Jag testade men det blev bara tok. Troligen så gjorde jag något fel
<realubot> AlNiT-: "So I deciced to change “/var/lib/alsa/asound.state” ownership temporarily to the current user and then was able to successfully save my sound settings (then switched back ownership to root). I also added “alsactl restore” to /etc/rc.local to automatically reload my sound settings when I reboot."
<realubot> AlNiT-: Maybe baby.
<realubot> Att det är problemet?
<AlNiT-> öö jadu de säger ju inte mig som newbi mycke
<AlNiT-> degär me linux verkar inte va min grej
<AlNiT-> går ju inte ens logga ut för o logga utan de bli hela svart och händer ingenting
<realubot> AlNiT-: Äh. Det var kanske lite väl chansartat.
<itmannen> Nu ska jag klä på min ljuvliga kropp och åka ut.
<realubot> AlNiT-: Men om du öppnar ljudinställningarna som root och ändrar, sparar och stänger och startar om datorn. Fungerar det då?
<AlNiT-> realubot: höms ja de har jag ju inte provat.. jag har ju bara logar in som vanlig användare
<realubot> Vilket kommandot öppnar man ljudinställningarna med?
<AlNiT-> ingen aning jah kör ju bara grafiskt
<AlNiT-> hur loggar man inte som root da?
<AlNiT-> loggar jag ut blir bilden helt svart och en muspekare på bara
<AlNiT-> ska de verkligen bli så?
<realubot> gksudo gnome-volume-control &
<realubot> Om du kör det kommandot och ändrar då. Sparas ändringarna mellan inloggningarna då?
<realubot> AlNiT-: Det kommer väl upp en inloggningsruta om du rör musen eller trycker på en piltangent på tangentbordet?
<AlNiT-> nix, helt svart
<realubot> AlNiT-: Så ska det inte vara. Du ska få upp inloggningsskärmen om du loggar ut.
<realubot> AlNiT-: Hur loggar du ut då?
<AlNiT-> gksudo vad förövrigt inte isntallerat
<AlNiT-> avsluta -> logga ut
<realubot> AlNiT-: Har du 11.10?
<realubot> AlNiT-: Jo då.
<realubot> gksudo är installerat.
<realubot> Däremot kanske du inte har gnome-volume-control.
<realubot> AlNiT-: Kolla om du har det med kommandot: apt-cache policy gnome-volume-control | grep -i "Installed\|Installerat"
<alnit> hände inget när ja skrev de iaf
<alnit> jag drog ner pastebinit men måste man köra nån konfig me för de ska funka?
<realubot> AlNiT-: Du kan ju alltid testa att ominstallera lightdm som har hand om inloggningsskärmen med det här kommandot (om du har Ubuntu 11.10): sudo apt-get --reinstall install lightdm
<realubot> AlNiT-: Nej. pastebinit fungerar direkt efter att du har installerat det.
<realubot> Du behöver inte konfa.
<alnit> aa märkte de nu, måste skrivit fel
<realubot> AlNiT-: Kör det här då: apt-cache policy gnome-volume-control | pastebinit
<alnit> ok installera logginen
<alnit> "Du försöker skicka ett tomt dokument, avslutar."
<realubot> Ok, det ingår i något annat paket då.
<alnit> hmm w8
<realubot> w8?
<AlNiT-> nu funkar de :S
<realubot> AlNiT-: I 11.04 skriver man: gksudo gnome-volume-control &
<realubot> Jag vet inte om dom har ändrat något mellan 11.04 och 11.10 då. :S
<AlNiT-> fast loginen är fortfarande trasig
<realubot> Trasig?
<AlNiT-> ja, funkar inte
<realubot> Vad är det dom fungerar nu?
<AlNiT-> ljudet
<realubot> AlNiT-: Det är fler än du som har problem med inloggninsskärmen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11430677
<realubot> AlNiT-: Ok. Hur gjorde du för att ändra ljudet då?
<realubot> SÃ¥ att det sparas?
<AlNiT-> jag skämms lite för osäga de :/
<AlNiT-> men ljudkontrollern va ju avstängd på default när man isntallerat kubuntu :/
<realubot> AlNiT-: Du kan ju alltid använda den gamla inloggningsskärmen istället.
<realubot> AlNiT-: Om du installerar GDM: sudo apt-get install gdm
<AlNiT-> ja för den funkar inte nu även jag installerade om lightdm
<realubot> AlNiT-: Och sedan skriver: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<realubot> Du ominstallerade lightdm. Det är standard-inloggningsskärmen i 11.10. Gnome Display Manager (GDM) är standard i 1.04.
<realubot> *11.04
<realubot> Det är därför du kanske löser problemet om du installerar gdm och konfigurerar systemet att använda gdm istället för lightdm.
<realubot> D.v.s. med kommandona: sudo apt-get install gdm && sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<AlNiT-> done
<AlNiT-> ska a starta om eller borde de funka direkt?=
<realubot> Det ska nog fungera direkt.
<realubot> Logga ut och se om det fungerar.
<AlNiT-> nix
<realubot> AlNiT-: Du ska ha fått upp ett sådant här: http://www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/12/WindowsLiveWriter/HowtoSwitchBetweenGDMandKDMonUbuntu_6751/configgdm.png
<realubot> AlNiT-: Fick du det?
<AlNiT-> helt svart skärm och muspekaren bara
<AlNiT-> fick däremot en konstig login
<realubot> AlNiT-: Det ska det inte vara. Du kan ju testa att starta om då men jag tror det ska fungera utan omstart.
<realubot> AlNiT-: Konstig login?
<AlNiT-> istället för att den loggade in direk av sig själv innan
<AlNiT-> ja jag va tvungen o skrivain lösen
<AlNiT-> jao nu får jag upp login
<AlNiT-> så nu funkar de ju
<AlNiT-> gräsligt ful loginruta dock
<AlNiT-> men kan man inte ändra så den logar in automatiskt?
<realubot> Ser den ut så eller: http://ubuntu.paslah.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/GDM-Login-Screen-with-user-list.png
<AlNiT-> ja förutom ubuntu märket
<realubot> AlNiT-: Vad är meningen med att logga ut om du loggas in automatiskt?
<AlNiT-> nej när man startar datorn vill jag loggas in automatiskt
<realubot> AlNiT-: Du kan ju testa att byta tillbaka till lightdm och se om det fungerar: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<realubot> eller: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<AlNiT-> ok
<realubot> kanske man måste skriva.
<realubot> AlNiT-: När du startar datorn ja. Det går att ställa in i programmet Inloggningsskärm.
<realubot> AlNiT-: Du kommer åt programmet från Terminalen så här: gdmsetup &
<AlNiT-> njet
<realubot> Njet vad?
<AlNiT-> de gick inte
<realubot> Vad gick inte?
<AlNiT-> gdmsetup &¨'
<realubot> Ok. Då har dom bytt det programmet i 11.10 också då.
<realubot> AlNiT-: Du borde ha något program som gör att det går att ställa in automatisk inloggning i.a.f.
<realubot> Jag vet inte vad det heter i 11.10 då.
<realubot> AlNiT-: Testa det här då: http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/09/configure-ubuntu-1110-to-automatically.html
<AlNiT-> men lightdm funkar ju inte ens
<realubot> Nej. Men testa att ändra den inställningen och kör med gdm istället då.
<AlNiT-> asså jag är så jävlar stressad så jag har inte tid o läsa
<AlNiT-> ja får nog körain win så jag kan göra klart mina skolarbeten
<einand> AlNiT-: du kan ju dualboota
<einand> slänga in windows parallelt
<einand> så kan du labba med linux när du har tid
<AlNiT-> vilket kommer bli aldrig om jag ävl lägger in ein igen
<AlNiT-> win igen*
<AlNiT-> hsts laptop tangentbord asså
<AlNiT-> hata*
<realubot> Skit i skolan då istället.
<AlNiT-> jo eller hur
<realubot> :)
<AlNiT-> har redan gjort den tabben en gång i livet..
<realubot> AlNiT-: Läser du på komvux?
<AlNiT-> ja
<arcsky> 03.morrn
<arcsky> -03.
<Philip5> realubot: har du sovit något eller kör du här 24/7 :D
<realubot> Philip5: Jag kör 24/7 som dom hårda grabbarna.
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> sista man ser när man lämnar in och första som möter en när man kommer tillbaka :)
<einand> jag tror realubot sover på dagarna
<realubot> Jag har anpassat min dygnsrytm efter en server som går 24/7.
<arcsky> realubot: ar du ubuntu utvecklare?
<realubot> arcsky: Nej.
<arcsky> ok
<realubot> arcsky: Hur så?
<realubot> arcsky: Varför söker du en ubuntu-utvecklare?
<arcsky> 21:54 < realubot> arcsky: Vad är problemet?
<arcsky> innan jag skrev:21:15 < arcsky> finns det ingen ubuntu utvecklare har ? :P
<realubot> arcsky: Jo. Varför söker du en ubuntu-utvecklare?
<arcsky> for drivrutinerna fungerar ju inte
<realubot> arcsky: Jag tror inte en ubuntu-utvecklare fixar det åt dig på stubinen.
<arcsky> ;)
<realubot> Du får väl skriva en buggrapport eller något.
<Maxjiiiiiizy> kanske. kanske inte.
<Philip5> arcsky: har du något udda grafikkort eller?
<arcsky> http://www.asrock.com/nettop/overview.asp?Model=ION%203D%20Series
<arcsky> nvidia ION2
<arcsky> inte sa udda tror jag
<Philip5> är det för grafiken som det strula?
<Maxjiiiiiizy> hur bra är ion grafiken?
<Maxjiiiiiizy> hiiiiijjj
<Philip5> Maxjiiiiiizy: har du gått och bytt nick
<Philip5> blivit mer utdragen
<Maxjiiiiiizy> jeepp. surfar på mobioen nu
<Maxjiiiiiizy> som bada  igår
<Philip5> vad har du för lur då?
<Philip5> god morgon itmannen
<Maxjiiiiiizy> samsung gäläksy
<Philip5> den första?
<Maxjiiiiiizy> fetaste luuren
<Maxjiiiiiizy> si
<Maxjiiiiiizy> i90000000
<itmannen> Philip5,  Morgon på dig. jag har precis kommit hem från hundpromenaden
<Philip5> super galaxy S mega maxi
<Philip5> itmannen: så pass
<Maxjiiiiiizy> rite
<Maxjiiiiiizy> philip du kör sense?
<Philip5> ja
<itmannen> Philip5,  Jag var in här på morgonen och väckte kanalen först :)
<Maxjiiiiiizy> eitch tee see
<Philip5> itmannen: var realubot inte vaken då?
<Philip5> sense is da shit
<itmannen> Philip5,  Jo men bara nästan
<arcsky> nar man installerar nvidia drivern sa fryser hela ubuntun
<einand> arcsky: jobbigt
<arcsky> mm
<itmannen> einand,  Nöjd ?
<einand> itmannen: ?
<Maxjiiiiiizy> testa göra det i låg grafikläget
<Maxjiiiiiizy> unity 2d
<itmannen> einand,  Ja du ville ju ha info om mig när jag loggade in nu
<arcsky> Maxjiiiiiizy: vad ar det?
<einand> ?
<Maxjiiiiiizy> det är.som unity 3d fast två d
<Maxjiiiiiizy> logga ur så finner du
<itmannen> Nu är det snart dags för att få syndernas förlåtelse efter veckan som gått
<Maxjiiiiiizy> grattis alla pappoe idag
<itmannen> einand,  Du vet precis vad jag menar
<Philip5> arcsky: gt218 verkar ju inte ens finnas med i nvidias lista på grafikkorts modeller med linuxstöd
<einand> itmannen: Faktiskt inte, förklara
<Maxjiiiiiizy> einand ditt script som snokar på folk
<Maxjiiiiiizy> om d e d
<einand> Maxjiiiiiizy: jag förstår inte varför han måste tjöta om det hela tiden
<Maxjiiiiiizy> einand nejjj inte jö helle
<realubot> arcsky: Du kanske har ett sådant där kort som kräver Bumblebee?
<itmannen> einand,  * Mottog ett CTCP VERSION från einand
<itmannen> Men nu är det utgång som gäller igen
<itmannen> Slit och släp
<Maxjiiiiiizy> partyyyy
<itmannen> Och det tar på en lathund
<itmannen> Adjö
<Maxjiiiiiizy> ajö
<Maxjiiiiiizy>         ska på toa ja. brb
<realubot> arcsky: Vad är det för dator du har?
<arcsky> http://www.asrock.com/nettop/overview.asp?Model=ION%203D%20Series
<Philip5> på nvidias sajt så verkar de bunta ihop alla ION kretsar som en och inte skilja på dem som med andra kort och kretsmodeller
<Philip5> har ingen erfarenhet själv av ion
<arcsky> ok
<realubot> arcsky: Är du säker på att du inte har två grafikkort i datorn? En i processorn och en i grafikkortet ION2?
<realubot> arcsky: "NVIDIA Optimus Technology instantly switches between powerful NVIDIA and energy-efficient Intel graphics to save battery life"
<arcsky> ingen aning faktiskt, kor via hdmi
<realubot> arcsky: Precis.
<realubot> arcsky: http://ark.intel.com/products/49490
<realubot> Integrated graphics i prollen.
<einand> nej,är ingen bettlebee i ion2
<realubot> Plus att du har ett ION2-kort i datorn.
<einand> kanske kan var föresten
<einand> nej är det inte
<realubot> Han har ett GT218-ION + Integrated graphics i Intel Atom D525?
<realubot> Eller?
<realubot> Eller ingår GT218-ION i processorn?
<arcsky> ingen aning
<einand> står inget om optimus i specifikationen
<einand> står dock
<einand> *Due to VGA driver limitation, 3D function only supports Windows® 7 / 7 64-bit / Vista(TM) / Vista(TM) 64-bit.
<realubot> Det står Integrated graphics i prollens specs och dessutom står det att i länken arcsky skickade att datorn har ett GT-218-ION-kort.
<einand> jo men vad som står i prollens specifikationer spelar ingen roll om moderkortet inte stöder det
<einand> WTF?
<einand> Simply installing the App Charger driver, it makes your iPhone charge up to 40% faster than before.
<arcsky> far nog bli win :/
<realubot> Det låter ju skumt att det inte skulle fungera med Linux på burken eftersom Asrock har drivrutiner till fjärrisen på Dowload-sidan.
<arcsky> kanske jag ska testa nagon aldre ubuntu version ?
<swecarp> hejsan
<realubot> arcsky: Testa 10.04.3.
<realubot> LTS
<realubot> Det är värt ett försök i.a.f.
<realubot> swecarp: Hej hej.
<swecarp> realubot:  vet du om det kommer en grafisk hanterare till server versionen på 12,04
<swecarp> som sak jag är för feg för att använda terminalen till inställningar
<Itmannen-mobil> Nu är det nära
<Haffe> Undergången?
<Haffe> En fisk?
<kodein> en traktor?
<Itmannen-mobil> Nä. Syndernas förlåtelse :-)
<kodein> ett år i gulag?
<Haffe> Badblocks borde ha kört klart på disken jag startade igår kväll.
<kodein> man kan ju tycka de
<kodein> t
<Haffe> 2 år i laogai?
<Itmannen-mobil> Vad bra att jag kan ha koll på er även från kyrkan :-D
<Haffe> Har du funderat på en religion som inte tror på offentliga samlingar?
<Itmannen-mobil> Nu dags för annat. Amen
<Haffe> Vad i allt som Xenu håller heligt?
<Zeadar> Finns det något sätt att tvinga en skivmontering? Den monteras inte automatiskt under några som helst omständigheter... :(
<cahoot> men monteras utan klagomål 'manuellt'?
<Zeadar> frågan är hur man monterar den manuellt
<Zeadar> har aldrig haft detta problemet förr
<cahoot> det kan ju vara idé att prova manuellt för att se om det dyker upp några klagomål, som i sig kan hjälpa till att förklara varför det inte fungerar automagiskt
<Zeadar> hur mpnterar man "manuellt" då? :)
<arcsky> nagon som vet om det gar bra att lasa och skriva till en linux hdd (ext3) fran en windows maskin ?
<cahoot> Zeadar, mount <partition> <monteringspunkt>  - t ex mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1   (förutsätter bl a att /mnt/sdb1 är skapad med mkdir)
<Zeadar> arcsky: ja, det finns ett program sill windos som ger ext3 support. Minns inte vad det heter. Googla :)
<arcsky> Zeadar: menardu http://www.fs-driver.org/?
<Zeadar> arcsky: ja, just det ja
<arcsky> ok ska testa da
<Zeadar> cahoot: den vill ha filsystemstyp. Det är en dvdrw-skiva jag försöker montera
<cahoot> för att läsa ifrån?
<cahoot> vad har deb för fs?
<cahoot> s/deb/den/
<Zeadar> zeadar@malfunction:~$ sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrw
<Zeadar> mount: du måste ange filsystemstypen
<Zeadar> det är det medelandet jag får
<cahoot> om du provar sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/sr0 /media/cdrw ?
<Zeadar> zeadar@malfunction:~$ sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrw
<Zeadar> oj
<Zeadar> [ 2768.652177] ISOFS: Unable to identify CD-ROM format
<Zeadar> från dmesg | tail
<cahoot> så frågan kvarstår, vilket filsystem finns på dvd'n?
<Zeadar> jag ska ändå formatera skivan, så den behövs nog inte monteras från början ändå
<cahoot> så det finns inget på skivan?
<cahoot> klart du inte kan montera då
<Zeadar> jo, men det ska bort
<Zeadar> eller jag minns inte
<Zeadar> alltså, datorn erkänner inte ens att skivan är i. förösker formatera den i brasero men brasero vill att jag ska "sätta i en skiva"
<Zeadar> kan man skapa nytt filsystem på skivan?
<Zeadar> utan att montera den
<cahoot> ja
<Zeadar> vilket kommando ska man anävnda då?
<cahoot> nu är det flera år sedan jag sysslade med att bränna DVD - använde mig av growisofs för det - finns nog guifierade applikationer nuförtiden
<cahoot> ...och som du påpekade, google är bra
<Zeadar> problemet är ju då att Ubuntu inte har "någon skiva tillgänglig" så det finns "ingen" skiva att bränna eller formatera
<Zeadar> då den tydligen är oläslig
<Zeadar> buggnivå tycker ajg
<cahoot> bugg är ju en av flera tänkbara orskaer
<Zelest> http://pastie.org/2856144 .. varför installerar MySQL en extra user som har grant privs? o_O
<Zelest> vad har man sönder om man tar bort den?
<MrMind> en snabbt fråga bara... checkar alltid rsync datan som skickas eller måste man lägga till någon parameter?
<MrMind> räcker det alltså med "rsync -v -e ssh"
<MrMind> ?
<Philip5> tror den alltid checkar men så kan man ge lite olika parametrar för hur den ska kopiera
<Philip5> äver nät brukar jag köra med -avz
<MrMind> okej, tack igen Philip5
<MrMind> =)
<MrMind> förrästen, va gör a parametern egentligen? sett att dom flesta verkar använda den men förstår inte riktigt vad den gör
<andol> MrMind: Default är att rsync tittar på filstorlek samt tidstämpeln för senaste modifieringen. Man kan även slänga på flagga för --checksum för att tvinga kontroll baserad på kontrollsummor.
<MrMind> aha okej, precis det jag leta efter!
<coobra> :D
<coobra> tja
<Philip5> MrMind: -a är arkiv mode och är motsvarande alla dessa parametrar i ett -rlptgoD
<andol> MrMind: -a (aka: --archive) är lite utav en klumpflagga, som aktiverar många andra flaggor. Hursom så står den för "archive mode", och innebär lite kortfattat att rsync kör recursivt (inkluderar underkataloger) samt tar med äganderättigheter och allehanda metadata.
<MrMind> underkataloger är mappar i mappen man kopierar eller?
<andol> precis
<Philip5> MrMind: om du kopierar över nät och vill utnyttja bandbredd så är -z bra för då komprimeras data över nätet
<Philip5> komprimeras för traffik alltså
<MrMind> aha, jo det är ju bra. men tänkte bara på en grej... vi säger att jag kör utan -a och kopierar en mapp med underkataloger, kopieras inte underkatalogerna då?
<andol> MrMind: Nej, såtillvida du inte explicit anger -r
<andol> MrMind: Däremot rätt säker på att rsync skriver ut vilka underkataloger den skippar
<andol> MrMind: Pröva och se vettja? :)
<MrMind> jo, ska testa lite nu! men eftersom jag inte ska göra någon backup på datan och är en annan användare som ska ha tillgång till datan bör jag skippa -a va?
<MrMind> så att det blir rätt rättigheter?
<andol> Tja, eller så kör du en chown -R efteråt
<andol> Ifall du skippar -a, titta gärna vilka flaggor som ingår, och lägg på dem manuellt istället. Kan till exempel vara trevligt att få med övrig metadata.
 * andol tipsar om "man rsync"
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> andol: tipsar låter trevligare än RTFM ;)
<andol> Philip5: Tycker jag har varit tillräcklig hjälpsam för att komma undan med att hänvisa till den fina manualen? :)
<Philip5> jodå
<MrMind> jo, tack för hjälpen! ska kolla in manualen!
<Philip5> http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTW84nOZSwGQE2gUEz5-fhU8MKfj2byl38o0f7oK8hQunhlVudIFKcJP-mp
<Philip5> :D
<MrMind> haha, håller på nu :D
<andol> MrMind: Dessa man-sidor är inte alltid överdrivet hjälpsamma om man behöver förstå ett program från grunden. Däremot brukar de vara rätt bra att slå upp detaljer om vad olika flaggor gör, etc.
<MrMind> jo, precis =)
<Philip5> kan nautilus läsa man-sidor?
<Philip5> rätt trevligt med konqueror att man kan surfa bland man-sidor som typ html så de blir trevlig läsning i läsare, överskådligt och sökbart
<MrMind> Philip5: hur mycket tid tjänar man ca på att köra med -z?
<andol> MrMind: Hur långt är ett snöre? :)
<Philip5> precis
<MrMind> hehe, men är det värt det alltså?
<Philip5> beror på ens uppkoppling och typ av data om den går att komprimera
<MrMind> är lokalt
<Philip5> då är det nog inte lika viktigt om du har lite tryck i nätet
<Philip5> blir som att du skulle kopiera över en zip-fil istället för vanlig opackad fil... typ
<MrMind> aha okej, men vad tror ni om "rsync -vrc"? det jag ska kopiera är mappar med bilder, musik, filmer osv
<MrMind> något jag bör lägga till?
<Philip5> finns det någon orsak att du inte vill köra -a?
 * andol skulle åtminstone slänga på -t också, för att behålla information om när filerna senaste modifierades.
<MrMind> tänker mest på det med rättigheterna och vill helst förstå vad jag gör... känns som att -a lägger till en jäkla massa parametrar
<MrMind> som jag inte riktigt förstår
<andol> MrMind: Alternativt tar du det här som ett gyllene tillfälle att förstå mer? :-)
<Philip5> med -a så backas det mesta upp så det mest motsvarar det som redan finns på den plats det ligger
<Philip5> en arkivkopia med andra ord :)
<MrMind> andol: jo, det är klart ;) okej tror jag börjar förstå nu Philip5, men "rsync -vac" då?
<MrMind> med -a blir det alltså en mer exakt kopia då?
<MrMind> verkligen allt följer med?
<andol> Nästan allt om inte annat. Vill du även att rsync ska hålla koll på hårda länkar får du explicit lägga på -L
<andol> Nej, -L är fel
<andol> För hårda länkar är det -H alt. --hard-links som gäller.
<MrMind> okej, tack för all hjälp!
<andol> bitte
<fmnet> vart har viloläge tagit vägen i 11.10?
<amelia> morrn!
<Philip5> amelia: go middag
<andol> amelia: http://xkcd.com/448/ :)
<Philip5> fmnet: vet inte riktigt hur det funkar med det för jag kör bara stationär och kubuntu
<fmnet> ok
<Krawlezt> realubot: Där?
<realubot> 13:29 < Krawlezt> realubot: Där?
<Krawlezt> Aha.
<Krawlezt> Jag hade väl något att säga.
<Krawlezt> Kommer inte ihåg :)
<Philip5> nä nu har jag lite tråkigt. och inte något nytt kul at släppts som man kan packa
<Philip5> hoppla... här var det splitt
<Krawlezt> Oj, hehe.
<Krawlezt> Flygisoft: Kan du kika på min bouncer på Quakenet?
<MrMind> någon som vet ifall man kan gömma program i kde menyn utan att ta bort dom helt+
<MrMind> ?
<Maxjiiiiiizy> hej
<Philip5> MrMind: hur menar du gömma?
<Philip5> ändringarna du gör i meny än bara för den usern och bara menyn som försvinner och inte själva programmen
<MrMind> alltså typ bocka ur dom som man kan göra i gnome, och sen ifall man vill ha tillbaks dom igen kan man bara bocka i den igen
<MrMind> utan att behöva ta bort programet helt från menyn
<Philip5> inte vad jag vet
<Maxjiiiiiizy> philip. har du testat chakra linux
<Philip5> bara i vmware en gång men för rätt länge sedan
<MrMind> Philip5: okej :)
<Maxjiiiiiizy> det verkar bättre än kubuntu
<Philip5> MrMind: tror du får ta bort den och sedan lägga tillbaka den i menyn om du ångrar dig
<MrMind> Philip5: jo, det verkar så faktiskt
<fgh> de finns alltså inget vettigt sätt att få iphone och ubuntu att lira?
<fgh> bespara mig dryga kommentarer, tack :)
<amelia> goddag allihop!
<mxed> 123 testing testing 123
<Philip5> funkar
<itmannen> Äntligen hemma i den trygga bostaden. Blev "tvungen" att åka iväg och rätta till en dator som var helt väck. Gissa vilket OS ?
<Philip5> itmannen: windows?
<itmannen> Philip5,  Grattis. Du har nu vunnit en kopp kaffe :)
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> itmannen: bjuder du på den under fotomässan nästa helg? ;)
<Philip5> du kanske bor för långt från sthlm för att gå på den
<itmannen> Fast frågan var egentligen öppet mål. Nja det hade jag gärna gjort. Men kan inte åka hemifrån
<Philip5> synd
<Philip5> blir nog rätt skoj. jag ska dit på fredag eftermiddag
 * itmannen Vill också åka på en fotomässa :(
<Philip5> itmannen: http://sthlm.fotomassan.se/
<Philip5> massor med skoj prylar och utställningar
<itmannen> Ja verkligen. måste vara en ganska stor mässa tydligen
<Philip5> sveriges största
<Philip5> kanske nordens största
<itmannen> Ok. varför lägger dom den inte i norrlands inland istället :D
<Philip5> det är ju i sthlm allt händer vet du väl ;)
<itmannen> Allt jäkelskap jag det stämmer
<Philip5> de lär dela ut gratiskameror till alla som kommer ;)
<Philip5> plocka på sig så många objektiv man kan bära
<Philip5> säkert
<itmannen> Pyttsan heller. Ljug lagomt
<Philip5> nä men det lär vara rätt många tävlingar där man kan vinna grejer
<itmannen> Men vet du att ska jag ta flyget dit så kostar det ungefär som min bil
<Philip5> du får lifta
<Philip5> visa benen lite så får du åka med långtrade ;)
<Philip5> långtradare
<itmannen> Visst. tack så mycket. Det går ju nästan inga bilar ned till kusten. Så jag skulle nog frysa ihjäl
<CasperN> Philip5: har du någon foto portfolio uppe som man kan glo på?
<Philip5> nope
<CasperN> :(
<Philip5> umm :(
<CasperN> allt snack om fotoprylar gör ju att man vill se vad du gör med dem
<Philip5> jag har dem kanske bara i en låda
<Philip5> stilar
<CasperN> jo, det är ju inget fel med det :D
<CasperN> flest prylar när man dör...
<Philip5> typ
<itmannen> Philip5,  Kom ihåg att lämna betalkortet hemma
<Philip5> köper bara cash :D
<itmannen> Ok. Lämna plånboken hemma då
<CasperN> äh, det finns säkert fina mässpriser, då man ska passa på :)
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> tar också med mig egen kamera så man kan testa massa olika objektiv på plats med den
<itmannen> Usch vilket trams. Hålla på och prova nya objektiv :(
<Philip5> väntar på ett paket på posten från cyberphoto.se med lite filtergrejer
<itmannen> Suck
<Philip5> itmannen: ja lever ditt fotoliv åt dig också ;P
<itmannen> Philip5,  Tackar så mycket. Surt sa räven om rönnbären
<R2D21> Linux kompatibla Brother skrivare?
<itmannen> Är inte alla det ?
<CasperN> hetaste kameran just nu är helt klart GoPros HD hero 2
<Philip5> R2D21: kolla här: http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<Philip5> R2D21: det är de öppna drivisarna och sedan har nog brother egna drivisar
<itmannen> CasperN,  Lägg den i frysen så den inte brinner upp
<CasperN> det är iaf den kameran som förmodligen kommer filma de coolaste filmklippen kommande året :)
<R2D21> Farsan ska få en laser skrivare i julklapp och då är det ju bra om den funkar. Jag fick ta bra hjälp av er här i kanalen för att få DCP-110C att funka.
<CasperN> itmannen: många kör vattenkylning på den
<itmannen> CasperN,  PÃ¥ en kamera ?
<CasperN> japp
<itmannen> Jisses
<Philip5> itmannen: kollar lite på blocket och kameragrejer folk vill sälja begagnat... de flesta verkar ju nästan tro att de kan ta nypriser för grejerna. undrar i vilken värld de lever i
<itmannen> R2D21,  Välj en HP istället. Då är du garanterad funktion i linux utan extra drivisar
<fgh> de finns alltså inget vettigt sätt att få iphone och ubuntu att lira?
<itmannen> Philip5,  Jo jag vet. Rena tokarna
<CasperN> nja, de som köper för de prisen är tokiga dock
<CasperN> inte de som säljer
<itmannen> Det är väl både och
<CasperN> varför sälja billigt när det finns folk som betalar dyrt?
<R2D21> itmannen, Ok Har inget bra ställe häromkring som säljer dem.
<R2D21> Philip5, Tack jo där har man kollat lite innan. Funderade på en 2035 el 3040 el 7055 om man vill ha kopiator.
<itmannen> R2D21,  Ok. Men skicka efter då och spara samtidigt pengar
<CasperN> inte mycket fel på denna kameran http://vimeo.com/31160843 itmannen se den så förstår du nog vad jag menade med vattenkylning
<R2D21> itmannen, Jo visst kan man göra men då det är företag så är support viktigt.
<itmannen> R2D21,  Jo det förstår jag mycket väl
<itmannen> CasperN,  Hyfsad kvalitet
<R2D21> itmannen, Annars ringer han mej hela tiden. Det var lite jobbigt då hans gammla DCP 110c var tvungen att installeras via terminalen.
<itmannen> R2D21,  Men nu tror jag inte det behövs så mycket support för nya skrivare
<CasperN> itmannen: ganska billig också, 3500 i Sverige och under 3k från England skulle jag tro
<itmannen> CasperN,  med tanke på priset lär det vara en bra skrivare
<CasperN> ..
<itmannen> Ajdå :D Till fel person. Sorry
<itmannen> Var till R2D21
<itmannen> Nu måste jag göra er besvikna och utgå ur sortimentet ett tag.
<R2D21> itm
<R2D21> itm
<R2D21> Hoppsan. Hmm då ska man försöka få över en fil till en W98 dator...
<Krawlezt> Ladda upp den någonstans och sedan dra ner den igen?
<R2D21> Någon som kommer ihåg hur man ftpar i IE4? Typ ipnr@user:passw
<mxed> ftp ipadresss 21 tror jag funar i en terminal
<Krawlezt> Tror han menar via webben.
<R2D21> mxed, Internet explorer 4.2 anno 2005
<Krawlezt> ftp://user:password@domain.tld
<mxed> den suger 4an var duglig för 3an sög fet
<Krawlezt> Jag tror det är så
<mxed> tror inte du kan göra mycket med fyran idag
<Krawlezt> ftp://root:password@ftp.ubuntu-se.org
<Krawlezt> t.e.x.
<R2D21> Klantade mej i slutet av nittotalet och brände backupp på skivor som sedan bara kan läsas i en brännare av samma typ. Det var sltså innan "multisessionlayer" cd spelare fanns.
<mxed> var det inte i sp5 som ie4 skickades ut för nt4a ?
<R2D21> Nu är skivorna räddade till min gammle brännarburk men den vill inte prata med filservern på nätverket.   Jag har 4.2 som orginalcd uppgradering 8-)
<mxed> har för mig att dom gav ut 8a sp totalt för nt4
<mxed> lol detta e retro viste inte ens att linux fanns på den tiden
<R2D21> Det var IE4 som dödade NE?
<mxed>  NE ?
<R2D21> Netscape
<mxed> aha
<mxed> nej tror inte det netscape sög ju fet och safari och firefox tror jag var konurenten ?
<Maxjiiiiiizy> lol
<R2D21> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netscape_%28datorprogram%29
<mxed> R2D21, enligt wiki var det
<mxed> ie5 som var netscapedödaren
<R2D21> Möjligt. Vet bara att det fanns installerat på skolan och var ingen höjdare
<mxed> jag gillade inte netscape heller
<mxed> ie 4 5 6 och sen  kom firefox som jag använder än idag i alla os
<mxed> safari ryker ut med, gillar inte den i osx
<R2D21> mxed, Jo det e firefox här för hela slanten. Är lite för bekväm nu för att byta.
<mxed> kör chrome ibland den är bra, lite snabbare än ff i mina datorer
<Krawlezt> Jag funderar på att köra chromium nu i Ubuntu, har ända ingen användning för Firefox.
<R2D21> Nå nu ska jag se om jag får fart på ftp. Annars så får det blir CuteFTP 3.5
<Krawlezt> Dock är jag en trogen Firefox användare så vet inte direkt.
<R2D21> Lol jag försökte maila filen till mej själv men IE4.72 (var det faktiskt) stödde inte hemsidan...
<coobra> http://i.imgur.com/Tqrkg.jpg
<coobra> ;D
<Krawlezt> Chromium, here i come.
<swecarp> gokväll
<Maxjiiiiiizy> söt katt coobraa
<R2D21> Ehm funkar inte F5 som uppdateringsknapp när man hanterar fönster med filer?
<coobra> :D
<spacebug-> coobra !
<coobra> spacebug-: !
<spacebug-> hehe läget?
<coobra> bra
<coobra> ätit
<coobra> svullat
<coobra> tjockat mig
<coobra> :D
<coobra> kollar Grimm
<spacebug-> hehe nice
<spacebug-> ok
<Lapp3n> Hej alla glada och alla mindre glada...:)
<Lapp3n> Undrar hur i tusans jag ska få adobe flash player att funka så min fru kan se på youtube??
<Haffe> Har du prövat flashplugin-nonfree?
<Lapp3n> Japp funkade inte
<Lapp3n> har försökt följa lite förslag från internet också men inte fått till detta... :(
<Lapp3n> Är inte duktug alls på Ubuntu heller så!
<Lapp3n> *duktig
<Haffe> Vad har du gjort såhär långt och vad har det gett för resultat?
<Lapp3n> har provat med det du sade. Har även provat installera om flash-restricted... och även kört ett sudo kommando...:)
<Lapp3n> men vill ju då tillåga att jag INTE är nån fena alls på detta OS....:)
<Lapp3n> *tillägga
<Nocturne> Hej! Jag har problem med att få min webcam att fungera med amsn. Den fungerar bra i sitt webcamprogrammet cheese, och är alltså inkopplad i datorn, men när jag försöker starta den i amsn står det att ingen kamera hittas.
<Nocturne> Följande stod på internet (och jaghoppas att det kan hjälpa mig): You need to make sure there is a webcamsn.so in /msn/utils/webcamsn/  and also in /msn/utils/webcamsn/webcamsn/   If these do not exist, you need to enter each of those directories and type make to compile the source into a webcamsn.so file.
<Nocturne> Saken är bara den att jag inte riktigt förstår hur jag ska genomföra det.
<Nocturne> Så, om någon vet hur jag ska göra, så hjälp mig gärna!
<Lapp3n> Tack Haffe för din tid men nu jäklarns mitt i allt så fick jag till det.... :)
<swecarp> Lapp3n:  jag hittade detta i forumet som kanske kunde ha hjälpt dig http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=55358
<Philip5> HakanS: är du kung på kdenlive nu då?
<Lapp3n> Hej då!
<Lapp3n> o tack än en gång :)
<HakanS> Philip5: Nej då. Har inte kommit igång än. Det är så mycket annat man också måste.
<Philip5> HakanS: äsch, du prioriterar fel
<HakanS> Det är inte jag som prioriterar fel. Det är frugan. :)
<HakanS> Men jag ska nog hinna med lite videoredigering i veckan.
<mxed> finns det något bra srs wow ljudprogram till linux ?
<cahoot> srs wow?
<recharge> hej någon här som är bekant med gtkpod.. den upptäcker iphonen men jag vet inte hur jag ska synka och föra över låtarna till den
<recharge> har iphone 4 och ubuntu 11.10
<recharge> förstår mig liksom inte på programmet på ett bra sätt och engelskan de använder är ganska svår för mig att förstå.. borde ju inte vara så svårt att synka.. typ en knapp eller något
<recharge> men jag fattar inte
<amelia> godkväll!
* amelia changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska. Samt FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet. (UTF-8) | Pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntu-se.org | Philip5s repo: https://launchpad.net/~philip5
<AlNiT-> Tjo, vad finns de för bra motsvrighet till office?
<Philip5> AlNiT-: LibreOffice
<AlNiT-> de är ju den skiten som är inbakat från början
<Philip5> ja
<AlNiT-> sämre får man ju leta efter
<Philip5> det är nog det bäst du hittar som är öppet och fritt
<AlNiT-> håller man pilen över knapparna så är det svart text över så går knappt se vad de olika knapparna gör
<Philip5> då är det något knas för dig och inte själva programmets fel
<AlNiT-> de va så första gången jag öppnade programet
<Philip5> så ska det iaf inte vara
<AlNiT-> inte ändrat nånting
<Philip5> men nått är knas i så fall
<AlNiT-> mjo
<Philip5> AlNiT-: kör du kde?
<AlNiT-> ja
<Philip5> vet att det kan bli svart text mot svart bakgrund med vissa teman
<AlNiT-> jag har orginal bakgrunsd
<Philip5> ser att det blir så om man kör standard oxygen
<Philip5> är en temabug i kde
<AlNiT-> så de löser sig om jag bara byter bakgrund mao?
<Philip5> ändrar du till t ex oxygen cold istället så funkar det
<Philip5> inte bakgrund utan temafärg på hur fäger ska vara på olika grejer
<Philip5> borde iof gå att ändra själv i oxygen också
<Philip5> gick bra
<AlNiT-> öö jadu dedär sär mig inte mycke
<Philip5> ändra tooltip background färgen till en ljus färg istället för svart
<Philip5> gå in i system settings > application appearance > colors > colors > tooltip background
<Philip5> ändra den från svart till något ljust du vill ha som bakgrund i den där lilla boxen som kommer upp när du håller musen över ikoner i office
<AlNiT-> hmm kanske skulle kört de på engelska då alla skriver på engelska när de förklarar
<AlNiT-> oh jag ändrade till oxygen cold så nu ser man
<AlNiT-> tack för hjälpen Philip5
<Philip5> vassego
<AlNiT-> ni är rediga pärlor allihopa här, fan så mycket hjälp jag fått
<Philip5> ja det är väl bra när man kan hjälpas åt. nästa gång så är det du som kan lära ut vad du lärt dig
<AlNiT-> jo fast de lär ta ett tag till :)
<Philip5> säg inte det
<AlNiT-> du kan inte rekkomendera nån bra mailclient, liten smidigt
<Philip5> inte liten men smidig. jag kör kmail
<AlNiT-> ok, prövar den då, tack
<AlNiT-> den ville inte mot hotmail
<Philip5> vill någon det?
<Philip5> har inte microsoft blockat att kolla med klient?
<AlNiT-> verkar så
<Philip5> jag kör gmail och det går bvra
<Philip5> bra
<AlNiT-> jag har kört hotmail i typ 15 år nu.. så alla konton o sånt är ju reggade dit
<AlNiT-> men visst, man får ju byta över lite hela tiden
<Philip5> jo men det ska gå att köra både pop3 och smtp med hotmail
<Philip5> http://www.mydigitallife.info/hotmail-free-pop3-and-smtp-access-and-server-configuration-settings/
<AlNiT-> men vart i kmail ändrar man de da för ja hittar de då inte
<Philip5> i settings har du konton
<Philip5> lägg till ett konto med hotmail som är pop3 eller smtp
<Philip5> smtp är väl att föredra
<spacebug-> vad ska man med klient till om man har gmail/hotmail?
<AlNiT-> nix funka inte
<Philip5> gör det nog
<AlNiT-> spacebug-: för de är omständigt nu, ser aldrig när man fått mail
<spacebug-> aha
<AlNiT-> Philip5: nae, jag skrev i som du länkade men icke
<spacebug-> jag har iofs alltid en flik öppen med gmail + att det piper till i mobilen så fort jag får mail
<spacebug-> använder gmail till skrämmande mycket. Mobilkontakter, kalender, mail
<spacebug-> s/gmail/google
<AlNiT-> men hora måste ha 6 bokstäver för o göra en gmail
<AlNiT-> alnit är 5
<CasperN> AlNiT-: använd ymail då
<CasperN> där är det bara krav på fyra bokstäver
<AlNiT-> är de bra grejer da?
<CasperN> nja, jag föredrar gmail, men man kan ju använda ymail å den skickar vidare till en annan mail
<AlNiT-> iok
<zork_> ngn som kan hjälpa mig att formatera min externa så jag kan ha till i min xbox 360?
<zork_> har provat i win7 men den hittar den inte där, och inte ubuntu heller haft den i min mac osx tidigare
<zork_> hur byter jag format?
<zork_> FAT32?
<zork_> heeelp!
<joru> zork_, har du provat t.ex. gparted
<zork_> det där är inte min hemmaplan, men hur gör jag?
<joru> zork_, en tutorial kanske kan vara intressant..
<joru> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/gparted.html
<zork_> joru, den hittar inte mion externa :l
<joru> ve3t du hur du installedra?
<joru> ok
<joru> vad får du från lsusb
<zork_> jag har tidigare haft den i min mac men nu ska jag ha den i min xbox antar att det är fel format
<zork_> vill formatera om den men jag hittar inte den
<joru> hur försöker du hitta den
<zork_> genom att stoppa in usb bara men den hittar inget. ngt tips?
<joru> är du familjär med att arbeta i terminalen?
<joru> med "hittar inget" menar du att du inte får något fönster att poppar upp?
<zork_> jag kan inte ngt alls om terminal :s
<joru> okej
<zork_> eller väldigt lite
<zork_> vet inte hur jag ska göra
<joru> vet du hur du startar ett fönster
<joru> en terminal
<joru> xterm.. eller term... eller dyl
<zork_> nix
<joru> har du formatterat en disk via linux förut då=
<joru> zork_, (jag har inte så mycket tid att hjälpa)
<zork_> ok ne det har jag inte heller
<joru> zork_, ok
<zork_> jag är ny med detta os
<joru> zork_, alltid roligt med nya användare
<joru> välkommen
<joru> zork_, kör du en live-cd?
<joru> eller full install?
<zork_> full
<joru> ok
<zork_> tack :)
<joru> nu har jag inte detta i huvudet
<zork_> vill bara att den ska hitta min disk :s
<Maxjiiiiiizy> installera gparted och formatera diskeb
<joru> kolla om du i menyn "inställningar" eller "administration" har t.ex. gparted som program
<zork_> gparted är intallerad
<joru> ok starta det
<zork_> ok
<joru> och kolla i övre högra hörnet i guit, det finns en knapp där som visar aktuell enhet
<joru> kolla i den länken jag skrev några sidor upp
<joru> zork_, du bör kunna välja din disk där och se vilka partitioner den har
<joru> där det står "/dev/..."
<zork_> hm
<zork_> i gparted?
<joru> zork_, ja
<Maxjiiiiiizy> yes
<zork_> alla finns där utom usb
<Maxjiiiiiizy> sitter usb sladden i rätt hål?
<joru> den är säkerligen inte benämnd "usb"
<zork_> hmm
<zork_> jag har kopplat in din i min tagentbord
<zork_> ska jag byta o koppla den i burken?
<Maxjiiiiiizy> mm
<zork_> ok
<Maxjiiiiiizy> funka bättre nu?
<zork_> ne :S
<zork_> den vill bara inte hitta den
<Maxjiiiiiizy> skumt skumt
<joru> zork_, försök starta en terminal
<joru> via menyn
<zork_> ok
<joru> kanske ligger under "tillbehör"
<zork_> men ska inte gparted säga att jag har en ikopplad i usb?
<zork_> uppe till höger?
<joru> zork_, den kommer benämna enheten såsom "/dev/sda1" eller dylikt
<joru> zork_, du kommer inte se "... /usb"
<joru> .. typ =)
<zork_> aha ok men då tror jag att jag har den
<zork_> :D
<joru> bra
<zork_> men lite osäker så jag inte förstör min andra partioner
<zork_> :S
<joru> se bara till att du formatterar rätt enhet
<zork_> precis
<joru> :) jag är oxå rädd att jag leder in dig fel =)
<zork_> gammal disk osäker på storlek
<joru> kör du svenska?
<zork_> jepp
<joru> när du har valt den enhet som du tror så syns det ju lite mer information som gör att du kan misstänka vilken det är
<zork_> men i gparted står det filsystem "ntfs"
<zork_> är det fel format till xbox/win?
<joru> till xbox vet jag inte
<zork_> ah ok
<joru> men win brukar väl köra ntfs
<joru> då gånger jag körde det för många år sedan
<zork_> då undrar jag varför inte win hittar den
<joru> kanske har förändrats... någon annan här inne kanske vet.
<Maxjiiiiiizy> fat och ntfs
<joru> =)
<zork_> hmm   ok
<joru> fina fisken
<joru> lycka till
<zork_> lol
<zork_> men jag kan inte göra ngt med den :p
<zork_> kan inte formatera
<joru> du måste "avmontera" den först
<joru> meny > partition > avmontera
<zork_> ok
<zork_> omg
<zork_> hoppas på att det är rätt enhet :D
<joru> hang on
<zork_> vad gör en avmontering?
<joru> du vill inte hoppas här
<joru> du måste veta
<joru> :)
<zork_> sant :p
<joru> ty jag vill inte leda dig i dataförlust
<zork_> nedå känn ingen press :p
<joru> zork_, ungefär som när du kör "mata ut" eller "säker borttagning" i windows
<zork_> aha ok
<joru> zork_, du gör enheten tillgänglig för förändring
<zork_> ncie
<zork_> nice-
<joru> som du ser nu
<zork_> jepp
<joru> så är det nog en nyckeln i någon av enhetslistan
<joru> för partitionen/er
<joru> ?
<zork_> men då är frågan vilken format jag ska ha den till så både xbox och win tar emot den
<joru> prova med ntfs
<zork_> meningen är att jag ska ha den som extern till games till mix 360
<zork_> filmer ovs
<zork_> den har ju redan ntfs
<joru> beror nog på vilken partitionstabell den har oxå
<joru> meny > visa > enhetsinformation
<zork_> http://www.ehow.com/how_4486547_install-xbox-360-external-hard.html
<joru> som sagt, jag är ingen expert på xbox/win eller mac'n och vad de kör för grejer
<joru> ok fat32 då som tutoriaialen säger
<zork_> provar fat32
<joru> var säker på att det är din disk bara
<joru> din rätta disk
<joru> du kan köra lite uteslutningsmetod
<joru> koppla in, köra lite gparted, koppla ur, köra gparted iget
<joru> igen
<joru> =)
<zork_> såååå
<zork_> nu är den hittad
<zork_> MEN!, undrar vad win säger
<joru> bra
<joru> grattis
<zork_> :D
<zork_> men jag har inte formaterat utan bara ändrat format
<zork_> går ens det? :D
<joru> har du verkställt din ändring
<joru> du högerklickade säkert och valde ändra format
<joru> då köar du den handligen
<joru> som sedan behöver bekräftas
<joru> verkställas
<zork_> japp
<joru> och du har verkställt?
<joru> så att datorn verkligen formatterar
<joru> eller du kanske redan är klar och har pluggat in den i xboxen...
<zork_> haha nej men den formaterar ju inte den
<zork_> finns ju saker kvar i den
<joru> du kan ta bort partitioner
<joru> och skapa nya
<joru> om det är det du vill
<joru> men nu måste jag lämna dig ensam
<joru> =)
<joru> hoppas du får hjälp av andra
<joru> återigen lycka till o välkommen.
<joru> natt.
<zork_> haha
<zork_> tack
<zork_> natt
<zork_> :D
<amelia> usch vad klockan var mycket.. :(
<realubot> Hallå tjejer!
<Krawlezt> Hey!
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Philip5> x_link: woohooo!!
<x_link> :D
<Krawlezt> Jaha
<Krawlezt> Var det dansen.
<x_link> Krawlezt: Där fick du se den berömda dansen!
<x_link> Nu kan du skryta för dina vänner.
 * Krawlezt trodde det skulle vara något mer :(
<x_link> Va?
<Krawlezt> Ja
<x_link> Philip5: Han är besviken på dansen!!!
<Krawlezt> Sorry to say :(
<Philip5> x_link: den var vad den skulle vara :)
<x_link> Philip5: Är detta acceptabelt?
<x_link> Hehe
<Krawlezt> Mjo, men trodde han skulle göra något mer än skriva så..
<Krawlezt> Du kunde inte sagt något fyndigt.
<Krawlezt> "En ny dag påbörjas, prepare to fight - 00:00 dansen"
<x_link> Krawlezt: Vad trodde du? Att jag skulle knacka på din dörr -> Komma in -> dansa i 1 min och sedan gå?
<x_link> Krawlezt: Jo, det där lät ju riktigt busigt =)
<Krawlezt> NÃ¥got mer iaf :)
<x_link> Du är för ung för att förstå dansen! Så måste det vara
<x_link> Min dans är en kult, pågått i något år vettu.
 * realubot ger x_link en golfapplåd.
 * x_link bugar och tar av hatten.
<realubot> Det kallar jag ett måndagsexemplar till dans.
<x_link> =)
<Krawlezt> Aja, det var dansen.
<Krawlezt> Vill se den imorgon igen!
<mewerner_arand> Alla dessa hedningar som ej ser varken mening eller skönhet i 00:00-dansen..
<amelia> x_link!
<x_link> mewerner_arand: Was?
<x_link> amelia: Yo
<amelia> x_link: läget?
<x_link> amelia: Ni behöver inte en iPod där hemma? =)
<x_link> amelia: Jorå, själv?
<amelia> x_link: jo, faktiskt
<x_link> amelia: Ni kan få en.
<x_link> Jasså?
<amelia> x_link: jag tänkte önska mig en ipod i julklapp
<x_link> Den är dock inte i superbra skick, men fungerar iaf.
<x_link> Är lite smårepor på baksidan och på framsidan.
<x_link> Men kan skicka den till dig om du vill
<amelia> x_link: vilken sort? finns det display med klocka på den?
<x_link> Ja, finns display.
<x_link> Klocka tror jag också finns.
<x_link> Vet inte vad modellen heter.
<mewerner_arand> x_link: Tyckte bara det klagades så mycket på dansen ;)
<x_link> amelia: Verkar vara nano.
<amelia> x_link: cool, isåfall är det helt klart intressant. behöver en på gymmet.
<x_link> http://www.joddler.se/_user/_product/216/IpodNano_u.jpg
<x_link> amelia: Den är det, fast äldre versionen.
<x_link> mewerner_arand: Ja, för jäkla dåligt! =)
<amelia> x_link: jag är inte så petig, bara den är hyffsat liten och har en klocka är jag nöjd.
<x_link> Ja, ska ha klocka.
<x_link> amelia: Ge mig din adress imorgon så skickar jag på tisdag.
<amelia> x_link: sure, vad ska du ha för den?
<x_link> Ingenting.
<x_link> Din IRC-vänskap räcker gott och väl :D
<amelia> x_link: meh! ge mig din adress också imorgon så skickar jag ner en liten julklapp. :)
<x_link> Hehe
<x_link> Jaha...ny vecka med nya möjligheter!
<amelia> precis
<x_link> Helt fantastiskt att få se vad denna veckan har att erbjuda.
<Krawlezt> Fyfan säg inte så.
<x_link> Krawlezt: Är ju nice?
<amelia> Krawlezt: trött på ditt jobb eller?
<Krawlezt> x_link: Tycker jag inte.
<x_link> Krawlezt: Ny vecka på kontoret, kan inte bli bättre =)
<x_link> Krawlezt: Okej =)
<Krawlezt> amelia: Jobb? Nja, grundskola fortfarande :)
<Krawlezt> Till er kännedom är jag fortfarande minderårig.
<x_link> Hur gammal är du?
<Krawlezt> Så därför är jag inte så glad över att nya veckor påbörjas.
<amelia> ska bli kul att gå till jobbet imorgon, får se hur mitt projekt fortskrider.
<Krawlezt> 15Ã¥r.
<amelia> Krawlezt: aha. :) då förstår jag om det är trist..
<amelia> Krawlezt: det blir bättre, jag lovar...
<x_link> Oj, då har jag faktiskt förståese för dig =)
<x_link> Nä...dags att nanna
<Krawlezt> Mjo, skolan är vädligt simpel enligt mig dock är det bara att gå igenom :)
<x_link> amelia: Glöm inte adressen imorgon =)
<x_link> God natt!
<amelia> gonatt x_link! vi hörs imorgon!
<x_link> Yes, ciao!
<amelia> Krawlezt: se till att skaffa bra betyg bara så du kan plugga det du vill och får ett roligt jobb sen.
<Krawlezt> Det är väl det ända jag tänker på, mitt liv här sätt likadant ut hur länge som helst nu.
<Krawlezt> Skola,gyma,dator,sova. Helgerna är att vara med vänner eller datorn, varierar.
<amelia> Krawlezt: men det är väl sista året nu innan gymnasiet?
<Krawlezt> Exakt.
<Krawlezt> Sen blir det NTI Gymnasium :)
<amelia> Krawlezt: det blir bättre redan där, jag lovar.
<Krawlezt> Jag vet :) Längtar faktiskt :)
<Krawlezt> Har dock stort försprång vilket är tråkigt.
<Krawlezt> Kommer vara mycket ledig troligen.
<amelia> Krawlezt: se till att ta vara på den lediga tiden då, vad du gör med den kan vara värt mycket när det är dags att söka jobb.
<Krawlezt> Jo hoppas jag får gå på B eventuellt C kurserna istället för att vara ledig ifrån A.
<Krawlezt> Skulle underlätta :)
<amelia> Krawlezt: har du kommit på vad du vill göra när du pluggat klart?
<peyam> tjena
<mewerner_arand> Märks att det varit en aktiv dag: "You are about to close 88 tabs..."
<Krawlezt> amelia: Ursäkta, min internet dog en kort stund.
<amelia> Krawlezt: lugnt
<Maxjiiiiiizy> då var fars dag över. någon annan som blivit firad?
<Krawlezt> Jag har troligen redan jobb när jag tar studenten så jag är inte so orolig dock måste jag se till att jag har en reserv plan, ifall att :)
<itmannen> Inte då jag iaf
<amelia> Krawlezt: vad är planen? vad ska du bli? (jag tror dig, jag fick jobb strax innan studenten)
<Krawlezt> Eh, Systemutvecklare eventuellt.
<itmannen> Trodde jag skulle få något av min papegoja och ödla. Men inte då
<amelia> Krawlezt: ok. något speciellt språk du intresserar dig för redan nu?
<Krawlezt> Linux och kodning :)
<Krawlezt> amelia: Jag pysslar lite i C,Bash och Perl just nu dock gillar jag C++ också :)
<Krawlezt> Inte speciellt duktig men alla måste börja någonstans :)
<Krawlezt> Dock är jag hyfsat duktig på webben, (x)html,css,php,mysql och jQuery :)
<Maxjiiiiiizy> jag fick en lyxig buffe på restaurang. svulla fin mat i någon timme
<amelia> Krawlezt: nice, det är bara att köra på.
<Krawlezt> Köra på och hoppas på det bästa :)
<Krawlezt> amelia: Vad jobbar du som?
<amelia> Krawlezt: jag är Unixadmin
<Krawlezt> Maxjiiiiiizy: Som fars dag present? Grymt fint isåfall :)
<Maxjiiiiiizy> precs
<Krawlezt> Måste vara extremt roligt amelia :) Sitta och pyssla i Linux och hålla allt i skick sen komma hem och pyssla lite mer :)
<Maxjiiiiiizy> min första farsdag så de lyxades till
<itmannen> amelia,  Byter du nästa IRC-möte till: 7e december 20:30 till 21:30
<Krawlezt> Maxjiiiiiizy: Stolt måste du vara då :)
<Maxjiiiiiizy> inte speciellt men maten va nice
<amelia> Krawlezt: hehe, blir inte så mycket linux för mig som jag skulle vilja, blir mest traditionella unix. men roligt är det, tyvärr blir hemmamekkandet inte så roligt när all rolig hårdvara finns på jobbet.
<Krawlezt> Hehe, fint ändå :)
* amelia changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska. Samt FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet. (UTF-8) | Pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntu-se.org | Philip5s repo: https://launchpad.net/~philip5 | LoCo-möte 7/12 20:30
<amelia> Krawlezt: jo, jag klagar inte. :)
<itmannen> Tackar :)
<amelia> itmannen: np
<Krawlezt> itmannen: Det var ju inte lätt att fixa gnome-shell back som jag trodde.
<Krawlezt> Blev Ubuntu 11.10 sen drog jag sudo apt-get install gnome-shell men icke var jag klar där :)
<itmannen> Krawlezt,  Jasså. Det förstår jag inte. Det är ju bara att installera gnome-shell. brukar vara iaf
<Maxjiiiiiizy> jag längtar hem till min monster dator
<Maxjiiiiiizy> segt med mobil
<Krawlezt> Fick pyssla lite, gnome-shell-fallback b.l.a.
<Krawlezt> Dock var det bara roligt itmannen
<itmannen> Krawlezt,  ok. verkar konstigt iof. men du fick till det iaf ?
<itmannen> Hur roligt är det på en skala att vakna denna tid  i TV-fotöljen ?
<Maxjiiiiiizy> beror på skala
<Krawlezt> Det fick jag, ska ge dig en print strax :)
<itmannen> 1-10
<itmannen> Krawlezt,  Ok
<Maxjiiiiiizy> 7 typ
<itmannen> Hm. jo visst. Jätteroligt. I synnerhet som jag ska upp ganska tidigt
<itmannen> Ska upp och åka iväg för att sparka igång en sunkig win
<itmannen> En 2000 till råga på allt
<itmannen> Undrar varför det är så mycket Linux-folk som får hjälpa dessa stackars win-användare ?
<Krawlezt> itmannen: http://img573.imageshack.us/img573/5731/201111140042221366x768s.png
<Krawlezt> Ändrade font's nyligen och blev rätt nöjd
<amelia> nehe, nu ska jag gå och lägga mig. det är ju en dag imorgon också. gonatt på er!
<Maxjiiiiiizy> jag ska iaf testa chakra linux när ja kommer hem
<itmannen> Krawlezt,  Ser ganska trevligt ut. men det skulle inte passa mig. För många ikoner på skrivbordet
<Krawlezt_> Åh, mitt internet. Blir så sur!
<Maxjiiiiiizy> ikoner på skrivbordet e nice
<itmannen> Krawlezt_,  SÃ¥g du mitt svar ?
<itmannen> Krawlezt_,  Ser ganska trevligt ut. men det skulle inte passa mig. För många ikoner på skrivbordet :)
<Krawlezt_> Många? Tycker jag har hyfsat få :) Dock skulle jag kunna ta bort massor utav dom.
<Krawlezt_> Mjo, det såg jag :)
<itmannen> Jag vill ha det helt clean
<Maxjiiiiiizy> jag vill se
<Maxjiiiiiizy> bild
<Krawlezt_> ?
<Maxjiiiiiizy> på skrivbordet
<Krawlezt_> Aha
<Krawlezt_> http://img573.imageshack.us/img573/5731/201111140042221366x768s.png
<Maxjiiiiiizy> som det talas så varmt om
<Krawlezt_> Det där är mitt nuvarande, förutom att jag tog bort Pidgin från skrivbordet.
<itmannen> Krawlezt_,  Vad är det för bakgrund du har ?
<Krawlezt_> Oj, tagen ifrån google. Ska jag länka?
<itmannen> Krawlezt_,  Ok. Den ser fräsch ut
<Krawlezt_> http://bizhi.zhuoku.com/2011/04/20/jingxuan/Jingxuan191.jpg
<Maxjiiiiiizy> det fula är att du har den där skrivbordsväxlaren kva
<Krawlezt_> Tog jag den ifrån
<Maxjiiiiiizy> helt onödig
<Maxjiiiiiizy> annars nice
<Krawlezt_> Maxjiiiiiizy: Aha, jag använder ctrl + alt sen pilarna men det skulle kännas tomt utan den :(
<Maxjiiiiiizy> den e så ful bara
<Krawlezt_> Vet inte om jag kan få bort den
<Maxjiiiiiizy> högerklick?
<Krawlezt_> Kan ha så jag ser alla mina arbetsytor eller den aktuella
<Krawlezt_> Maxjiiiiiizy: Kör genom gnome-shell så kan inte ta bort något vrkar det som
<Krawlezt_> verkar*
<itmannen> Krawlezt_,  Möjlige kan ta få bort den via compiz-confi. men är inte helt säker
<Maxjiiiiiizy> ok
<Maxjiiiiiizy> vet inte vad shell gnome är
<Maxjiiiiiizy> jag är van med vanliga gnome
<mxed> compiz har en snyggare och bättre skrivbordsväxlare och man kan ta bort gnomes egna
<Krawlezt_> mxed: Jag gillar compiz dock så är jag väldigt nöjd med detta så jag orkar inte byta :)
<itmannen> Gnome Shell är som det klassiska
<mxed> den såg bra ut, clean och bra fonter m
<Maxjiiiiiizy> bara du e nöjd så
<mxed> mm.
<Krawlezt_> Jag använde Ubuntu när 11.04 och när 10.04 fanns så jag är van med det klassiska.
<itmannen> Men detta med arbetsfömnsterbyte har sina fördelar ibland
<mxed> jag tar också bort gnomes skrivbords applet, tar bara plats o ser ful ut
#ubuntu-se 2012-11-05
<larsemil> einand: öh nej. datorn ska inte behöva börja swappa bara för att jag startar en webbläsare utan några som helst öppna flikar
<Coffen> morrn
<larsemil> morrn
<larsemil> http://hugelol.org/lol/28450
<lag^> larsemil: haha
<lag^> jag blev lurad :(
<Dynamit> Hur är läget?
<larsemil> gött mos
<niklaswe> *gäspar*
<niklaswe> urk vad seg man är.
<realubot> Skärpning.
<HakanS> realubot: Vad?
<niklaswe> hörrni, första version av raspberry pi.. var den 256 ram eller 512??
<niklaswe> jag har beställt en till och den är på 512, och blev nu osäker på den jag har är 256 eller 512... dock kan jag inte starta den då jag inte har igång min tv..
<johanbr> niklaswe: kan mycket väl vara 256 (men att den inte funkar utan tv låter konstigt)
<johanbr> har du ändrat några inställningar (minne osv) ?
<DrLinux> Ubuntu phone - bara ett rykte?
<swecarp> Philip5:  kena
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<Philip5> läget?
<swecarp> kena Philip5  här är det fint
<Philip5> najs
<Philip5> görs då?
<swecarp> inte mycke går fortfarande hemma
<Philip5> du blev sjukskriven för nått eller hur var det?
<swecarp> sjukskriven för operation av fot går hemma resten av året
<Philip5> uj
<Philip5> tråkigt eller skönt? kanske både och
<swecarp> väldigt jobbigt kan inte hitta på så mycket
<Philip5> du kan ju passa på att bli värsta ässet på gimp ;)
<Spookan> Hej på er!
<swecarp> sitter och testar lite men jag blir uttråkad så fort
<Philip5> hej hej
<Philip5> det ska du inte bli. du ska tycka det är jätteskoj
<swecarp> nä nu ska jag ta ett brake
<Spookan> Gimp är kul att pilla med. Sätt på lite musik och pilla och låt fantasin flöda.. ;)
<Philip5> ja det är skoj
<Philip5> nästan som photoshop
<Spookan> Funkar det bra i Linux?
<Philip5> photoshop? nja. det funkar så där i wine. vissa grejer funkar inte alls
<Spookan> Jag funderade på att köpa det till Mac, men det är ju inte billigt..
<Philip5> tycker inte mac är prisvärt
<Spookan> Nä för billigt.
<Spookan> Jag fick min för 7000 bara.
<niklaswe> johanbr: den fungerar, men det är så att jag har den kopplat till tv:n :)
<einand> larsemil: klart att ddet inte börjar swappa, den frigör minnet när den behöver
<niklaswe> d
<David-A> Spookan: hej
#ubuntu-se 2012-11-06
<larsemil> morrn
<Coffe> tjena larsemil
<larsemil> morrn. skoj på nya jobbet?
<Coffe> ja. mycket att lära
<K350> Finns det inga program som kan skala/zooma hela desktopen?
<larsemil> K350: compiz
<K350> larsemil: Jo, men jag skulle vilja ha något jag kan köra på valfri fönsterhanterare
<larsemil> K350: xmag?
<Coffe> larsemil:  hur är det med dig då
<larsemil> Coffe: fullt upp men dåligt med inspiration
<Coffe> känner igen de fenomenet
<larsemil> fast jag har fått tre mail nu på morgonen att jag vunnit på lotteri. flera miljoner dollar per mail. hur stor är chansen att vinna inte bara en, men tre gånger?
<larsemil> behöver kanske aldrig jobba igen
<K350> får du barn eller flyttar så drunknar du i erbjudanden per post från div företag som tagit del av infon från skattemyndigheten - som alltså bidrar till spam
<larsemil> jojo det vet jag
<K350> någon handlar på t.ex Ellos, blir sedan spamad med reklam på Facebook plus att Ellos skicka rreklam til varenda j-äkl släkting
<K350> Regimen KAN faktiskt göra någontign åt det. Om e ville...vilken de inte vill
<K350> Sverige är en oligarti
<K350> För att återgå till desktop zoom. Jag är alltså fast i kwin/compiz om jag vill ha den funktionen. Går således inte att köra valfri fönsterhanterare om jag vill ha zoom desktop?
<larsemil> K350: xmag fungerade inte eller?
<K350> xmag är ett "förstoringsglas". Ett dåligt ett förövrigt och alltså inte samma sak som det jag efterlyser :(
<larsemil> K350: xzoom ?
<niklaswe> morrn morrn
<niklaswe> hur mår folket?
<DrLinux> Project Eternity.. ser fram emot det :)
<K350> w/c
<K350> larsemil: hm..kanske..men jag får inte --geometry att funka så jag får helskärm..vet du?
<larsemil> nope
<realubot> Jag tycker att alla ska hjälpas åt att rycka upp kanalen.
<DrLinux> realubot, vad syftar du på?
<DrLinux> När jag spelar Blu-ray så fryser bilden, men ljudet fortsätter. Allt fungerade innan jag rebootade. Möjligt fel?
<bamsefar> Du rebootade.
<realubot> Vem tror ni vinner? Jag, Obama eller Romney?
<realubot> DrLinux: Kanalen är seeeg som gammal sirap.
<swecarp> realubot:  fore president
<DrLinux> Are Edubuntu-programs only for younger kids? If not, what are good for older kids?
<gusnan> DrLinux, testa i #edubuntu - jag tror inte det är så många som kör det här...
<Barre> :/ min proxmox har fått hicka....'
<HeMan> Barre: av strömavbrottet
<HeMan> +?
<Barre> HeMan: har det varit strömavbrott?
<HeMan> Barre: jo
<HeMan> Barre: jag tror vi har strömavbrott hemma fortfarande
<Barre> HeMan: då är det förmodligen det. arrghh... jag har en splitbrain och min vote (iSCSI) har inte bootat om.... feckers
<HeMan> Barre: hurra för enkla hemmasystem!
 * Barre skall investera i en UPS \o/
<Barre> HeMan: grejjen är inte att det skall vara enkelt hemma, det skall vara roligt och utmanande. ;P
<HeMan> Barre: jag ska investera i mer komplex lösning jag med!
<Barre> HeMan: nike
<veryape> också strömavbrott, min flatmates zfspool dog, två diskar döda.. oh yes
<coobra> strömavbrott vart ?
<veryape> en till disk börjar låta som rallycross, han svär rätt så frekvent just nu kan jag säga
<veryape> coobra: södermalm för våran del
<veryape> vid södra station
<veryape> de håller på och bygger där, antar att det har med det att göra
<coobra> hoppas hela stockholm får strömavbrott
<coobra> ;D
<veryape> nej fyfan
<coobra> jo
<veryape> coobra: ditt missunsamma as :D
<coobra> allt blir svart !!!
<coobra> asså
<coobra> skulle skratta så hårt
<veryape> det har ju typ hänt, när de där kablarna i bromma brann
<veryape> där backup-kabeln låg i samma tunnel som den vanliga kabeln
<Barre> veryape: det var bara akalla och kista som svartnade då
<Barre> veryape: eller jag kanske tänker på något annat stömavbrott :)
<coobra> heh
<coobra> mer svart !!!
<DrLinux> coobra: osmakligt antydande.
<veryape> barre: ok, det jag tänker på, då slocknade iaf halva innerestan, typ kungholmen, vasastan halva söder
<veryape> minst
<veryape> vet inte omdet var mer som slocknade
<Barre> HeMan: up and running again... passar på att uppgradera till 2.2 (skall testa att göra utan att gå offline)
<Barre> HeMan: eller inte (jag är feg) ;P
<andol> Barre: 2.2? Det låter som en gammal kärna det :)
<Nafallo> !ubot2
<ubot2`> ...är Kate Libby i förklädnad
<Whiskey> Någon här som kan php eller?
<andol> Whiskey: Gissar att det är en hel del som kan php åtminstone litegrann. Tror du har större chans att få respons ifall du ställer en specifik fråga.
<Whiskey> hehe
<Whiskey> http://pastebin.nukenet.se/1032/ <-> if(isset($_GET['thumbs']) && $_GET['thumbs'] == 1) { den funktionen laddar inte som den ska och jag fattar inte varför den laddar HTML koden från början till slut
<Spookan> Funderar på om man skulle busa lite med David-A och börja vika lite på 2st cpus.. ;)
<andol> Whiskey: Säker på att det är vilkorstestet som är problemet? Ty följande förenklade exempel triggar i alla fall som förväntats vid ?thumbs=1 - http://pastie.org/5335866
<andol> (Alternativ missförstod jag frågan?)
<Whiskey> jo jag vet de
<Whiskey> frågan är inteom det är nån if sats i som gör allt fel
<andol> Ah, anade att
<andol> Jo, anade lite att jag missförstått frågan där. Hursom, där tog mina php-kunskaper slut.
<Whiskey> andol, kan jag PMa?
<andol> Whiskey: Jorå, men blev just lite distraherad av en jobb-grej, så räkna inte med något jättesnabbt svar.
<Whiskey> tror jag har det
<Nafallo> andol: mjau!
<andol> Nafallo: plong
<Nafallo> andol: nar uppgraderar vi adder? :-)
<andol> Nafallo: till 12.04? Tja, någongång innan april om inte annat. Utgår kallt från att vi dependar på paket som inte täcks utav 10.04:ans server-lts.
<andol> Nafallo: Något särskilt i 12.04 du är ute efter? Bättre KVM-stöd på gäst-sidan eller så?
<Nafallo> andol: google auth ;-)
<Nafallo> andol: och sa att jag kor det i resten av natet... bara pony och adder kvar :-)
<Nafallo> men nej, inget speciellt direkt.
<Nafallo> kan kora pa 10.04 om det behovs.
<Nafallo> andol: hrm. ubuntu-support-status verkar inget fungera pa adder...
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<Philip5> swecarp: lika uttråkad idag?
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<swecarp> lika uttråkad nu man kaske skulle test köra lite alpha utgåva för att få liten utmaning
<Philip5> om du orkar
<Philip5> du får valvaka istället
<Philip5> säkert väldigt spännande
<swecarp> ingen val vaka ska kolla på discovery kl 10 det är farlig fångst då dubbel avsnitt
<Philip5> åh, ja det får man ju inte missa om man är en inbiten fiskare
<swecarp> vafasen det är krabba dom fiskar men det visar ju hur hårt yrkes fiskarna har det
<Philip5> ja fiske som fiske för en fiskare
<Philip5> de är alla bröder längs vattnet
<swecarp> det är ju sant
#ubuntu-se 2012-11-07
<larsemil> morrn
<larsemil> einand: appropå din kommentar häromdagen, nog vet jag att linux är duktigt att frigöra minne. men när jag säger att datorn swappar så swappar den. annars hade jag inte skrivit det.
<larsemil> einand: när jag startade chromium så tog minnet slut och datorn hängde sig. varje gång.
<larsemil> einand: tog bort chromiums inställningar i hemkatalogen så fungerade det sen
<HeMan> Morrn!
<realubot> Shit också. Jag vann inte. Obama tog hem det igen.
<HeMan> realubot: hade du bränt dina 2 miljarder dollar på en fet kampanj hade du kanske haft lite större möjlighet
<HeMan> realubot: en annan fördel är amerikanskt medborgarskap
<larsemil> slängde på lite mer ram och en till cpu. Dubbelt så bra resultat nästan i test jämfört med innan. nu till cachning.
<larsemil> Barre: ping!
<Kepiz> försvinner det nå märkvärdigt när man kompressar filer i zip, 7zip oberoende vilka filer de är?
<cHarNe2> försvinner?
<cHarNe2> Kepiz: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DEFLATE
<Kepiz> är det skillnad på deflate och 7zip okompressat?
<einand> äntligen lägger microsoft ner Messenger :) *trallalalla glädje skutt*
<Whiskey> hehe :)
<HeMan> yey! ICQ överlevde MSN!
<einand> någon här som skall på fscons?
<swecarp> icq bästa dating stället 1999
<HeMan> jag har biljetter till fscons men jag tyckte inte det var så väldans spännande föredrag
<einand> tycker det är rätt tråkigt i år med
<einand> men iaf, måste hänga där ändå, eftersom man hjälper till.
<swecarp> vart är det någonstans
<einand> swecarp: Lindholmen, Göteborg
<einand> Creating real time graphics in real time, by Jonatan Wallmander
<einand> är inte den rubriken lite rendundant?
<swecarp> ok då var det inte så långt borta
<realubot> einand: Dom ersätter ju bara Messenger med Skype.
<einand> realubot: ja?
<einand> ändå två helt olika protokoll, produkter och klienter
<andol> HeMan: Inte värt att åka på FSCONS då bara som en ursäkt att få gästa Götet? :)
<realubot> Samma protokoll, samma produkt, samma klient. Dom byter ut Skype mot Messenger och döper samtidigt om Messenger till Skype.
<einand> Utbytet av Polisens idag 40 000 pc till närmare 30 000 nya datorer kommer att ske etappvis under kommande ett och ett halvt år. Anledningen till att polisen klarar sig med mindre antal pc beror på att de nu bygger ihop det existerande polisnätet med internet. Det betyder att de då kommer att behöva ett mindre antal pc än i dag.
<einand> realubot: helt nytt protokoll, helt nya codecs, och en helt anorlunda bas, enda gemensama är ägaren
<realubot> Aja.
<realubot> einand: Hörde du att jag förlorade valet?
<einand> ?
<realubot> einand: Presidentvalet.
<realubot> Obama vann.
<realubot> Så jag får harva vidare här i kanalen i fyra år till innan en ny chans till jobb dyker upp.
<realubot> Bedrövligt.
<einand> jag bytter jobb nästa vecka
<realubot> Till?
<realubot> Från vad till vad?
<einand> till Advanced Nuclear Technology
<realubot> Det låter avancerat.
<einand> skoj iaf, en ny bransh att leka med
<realubot> einand: Ska du hjälpa Iran att utveckla en atombomb eller vad går jobbet ut på?
<einand> handlar om utbuldning innom kärnkraftsteknik, och vatten kemi
<realubot> Vad ska u göra där då?
<realubot> *du
<einand> kodalite, pilla litedatabas, och leka linux
<realubot> Jaha, finns företaget i Sverige?
<einand> spelar det någon roll i vilket land företaget ligger?
<realubot> Nja, det kan det väl göra?
<realubot> Det blir långt att pendla om det ligger i USA.
<realubot> Du bor ju visserligen vid en flygplats men ändå ...
<einand> måste inte pendla varje dag, går att sköpa på distans
<einand> sköta
<realubot> Vad kommer du att tjäna då?
<realubot> Hur många dollar/månad?
<einand> nu har jag förstås inte sagt att det är usa
<einand> eller att jag får lön i dollar
<einand> så, därför kan jag inte svara på den frågan
<realubot> Det verkar hemligt?
<einand> kanske
<HeMan> andol: egentligen
<HeMan> andol: men det skulle bara bli över dagen så jag hinner inte ens se Götet
<einand> HeMan: du får äran att träffa mig ;)
<realubot> HeMan: Säg som det är. Du vågar inte besöka Götet för du vet att jag och einand regerar här.
<realubot> einand: Du ser.
<realubot> Han vågar inte ens skriva i kanalen.
<HeMan> einand, realubot: skulle ju vara för att få träffa er som jag skulle åka
<HeMan> jag och einand skulle ju åka till realubot utklädda som scoutflick som skulle sälja kakor
<HeMan> mest för att ge realubot en inbränd bild i hornhinnan som skulle hindra honom från att sova
<HeMan> och sen när vansinnet tar över skulle vi styra honom till att bara göra bra saker så vi kan ta över världen med våran, i sammanhanget, överväldigande snällhet!
<realubot> HeMan: Scoutflicka får du klä ut dig till när du besöker Stockholm. Göteborg är en stad för dom hårda grabbarna.
<HeMan> realubot: när jag är i Stockholm klär jag ju ut mig till realubot
<HeMan> realubot: och det krävs en riktigt hårdning för att kunna gå omkring med mina håriga ben i en kjol
<realubot> Nä, om man skulle gå och sova några timmar. Det tar på krafterna att bo i Göteborg.
<realubot> einand: Lycka till med kärnkraftskneget i.a.f.
<HeMan> realubot: eller så var det tanken på mina håriga ben som sticker ut under en kjol som gjorde dig helt matt?
<einand> min fru är elak mot mig. Fick inte tillåtelse att vara dum mot henne :(
<realubot> sudo powerplant restart
<realubot> einand: Kör inte det kommandot när du är inloggad på kärnkraftverket.
<realubot> Eller ännu vättre: sudo powerplant selfdestruction
<realubot> Vättre? Vad betyder det?
<realubot> En korsning av bättre och värre.
<realubot> Hm, jag har uppfunnit ett nytt ord. Det är ju som hen. Neutralt. Vättre.
<realubot> Bättre och värre på samma gång.
 * realubot går och sover på saken.
<einand> realubot: nej, är inte kärnkraftverk jag skall jobba, utan innom utbildning innom det.
<ispookan> Ps3 har lagt ner folding@home :(
<einand> gött
<ispookan> einand: Nej det är inte gött!
<einand> 4Hörde att vita huset brann ner, det enda som var kvar var en svart Barak
<fredriksk> Jag har en aspire 5100 med ett ATI xpress 1100 kort. Som jag förstår det så har AMD droppat support för detta kort i den properiera drivrutinen. Vilken skall man köra på då?
<andol> HeMan, larsemil: Sådärja, nu har jag beställt en Neo :)
<johanbr> debian installerad på min iomega iconnect... nu börjar skåpet här hemma bli fullt
<coobra> johanbr:  pics !!!
<andol> johanbr: Låter som om du behöver ett större skåp i sådant fall :)
<coobra> neje
<coobra> en lada
<coobra> it-lada !!!
<johanbr> coobra: http://nullinfinity.org/tmp/iconnect.jpg
<johanbr> andol: jo, kanske det :)
<coobra> massa swichar/routrar osv ju
<johanbr> vänster till höger: ATA, router, switch, kabelmodem, iconnect, raspberry pi, pogoplug, goflex net
<coobra> ja massa småjufs :D
<johanbr> ja, flickvännen skulle nog inte gilla om saker börjar ta mer plats än så :)
<coobra> hahah
<coobra> ;D
<coobra> johanbr: känslig hon är
<coobra> johanbr: tycker en stor bladserver skulle passa in där
<coobra> ;D
<EAG> finns det något smidigt sätt att sätta upp templates för virtuella installationer i kvm?
<Peyam> civilingenjören är här
<EAG> typ en standardinstallation med en viss diskstorlek
<EAG> och viss hårdvaruspec
<andol> EAG: Tittat lite lätt på det, mest för hemmabruk, och då för använding med virt-clone.
<EAG> andol, ok
<EAG> ska kika på virt-clone
<andol> EAG: Skapade bas-imaginen något i stil med följande: 1) Minimal installation, 2) Raderade /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules, 3) Raderade /etc/ssh/ssh_host_, 4) modifierade /etc/init/ssh.conf att vid uppstarta generera host-nycklar ifall dessa saknades
<EAG> det är lite drygt att hålla på o installera fullt ut på riktigt så fort man vill göra nått för test bara
<andol> Jupp
<andol> Sen hjälper det förstås att ha tempate-maskinen satt att plocka nätverksinställningar via dhcp, så man slipper modifiera det manuellt på varje ny klon.
<EAG> ja det får ju bli nått sånt
<andol> Steg 3) och 4) kan du ju iofs skippa ifall det bara rör sig om lokala testmaskiner, och du bryr dig ifall de råkar ha samma ssh-host-nycklar.
<EAG> ofta är det krångel med java-versioner för min del.. jag behöver antingen oracle eller den öppna
<einand> den öppna suger oftast, tyvär
<andol> EAG: För mig har OpenJDK fungerar tillräckligt ofta att jag drar in den som default. Däremot finns det gott om situationer där du potentiellt kan behöva Oracles verion. Det senare har dock nackdelen att det blir lite mer meck att hålla den uppdaterade, varpå det åtminstone är värt att pröva OpenJDK först.
<EAG> andol: jo..
<EAG> nä det är mest när jag håller på o testar olika typer av open source-grejer
<EAG> community-versioner av allsköns sorter
<EAG> 50/50 på vilken javaversion som verkar krävas *sucka*
<EAG> jag fårväl sätta upp två tre olika template
<coobra> hmms
<coobra> nice
<coobra> nu är jag kompis med ubuntu på riktigt
<coobra> ;D
<Peyam> realubot:  e du där
<Peyam> ?
<EAG> appråpå något helt annat... finns det något annat bättre än zoneminder numera för webkameror?
<Peyam> ngn som vet vad plagiarism betyder?
<Peyam> gnome betyder dvärg på engelska
<Peyam> haha
<Peyam> bästa av ubuntus är lubuntu.xfce snabbast på jorden
<realubot> Bra support fredriksk fick 19:45 ... NOT.
<realubot> Skärp er.
<realubot> Peyam: Klart jag är här.
<realubot> Peyam: Jag är alltid här och sover aldrig.
<Peyam> bra
<Peyam> saknat mig? civilingenjören som kan allt ?
<realubot> EAG: Motion?
<realubot> Peyam: Plagiarism är ju typ plagiat?
<realubot> Peyam: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plagiarism
<realubot> Peyam: Fungerar inte Google i din webbläsare?
<coobra> NEj
<Peyam> realubot:  ja samma sak som kopiering
<Peyam> realubot:  min webläsare funkar perfekt. du kränkte precis mig genom att ställa en sådan kränkande fråga till en så bra civilingenjör som jag
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/digitalt/natanvandarna-kommer-sla-tillbaka_7648796.svd
<realubot> Peyam: Varför frågade du här då istället för att googla?
<Peyam> realubot:  vet ej
#ubuntu-se 2012-11-08
<einand> brukar inte civilingengörer vara väldigt duktiga, men bara på ett relativt smalt område
<realubot> Nja, jag vet inte det.
<realubot> Du menar lite som nördar?
<realubot> Jag tror många civilingenjörer är duktiga på problemlösning.
<realubot> Och logik.
<realubot> Jag vet civ. ing. som är duktiga på andra saker också som att sjunga, spela instrument e.t.c.
<realubot> Dock tar ju en civ. ing. sin beskärda del av tiden.
<realubot> Så kanske inte så konstigt om en civ. ing. student är lite insnöad.
<einand> de jag känner brukar sakna flexibilitet
<einand> fast, å andra sidan kan du inte hitta någon duktigare
<realubot> einand: Erkänn att en civ. ing. i datateknik hade suttit fint?
<realubot> "2010 dömdes Nakoula till fängelse för förskingring och förbjöds att under fem år använda datorer och internet utan tillstånd."
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/nyheter/utrikes/nidfilmare-far-ett-ars-fangelse_7652972.svd
<realubot> Den domen hade svidit.
<realubot> Nästa steg i övervakningssamhället. Den som använder kryptering i kommunikation med icke godkända sajter döms till 5 års utegångsförbud på Internet.
<einand> realubot: så hur ansöker internet om tillstånd att användas av honom?
<realubot> einand: Bra fråga.
<realubot> Varför är du uppe på nätterna? Det är inte bra för dig.
<einand> realubot: vakna för någon timme sedan
<einand> realubot: vaken?
<realubot> einand: Japp.
<realubot> einand: Irssi laggar 5 h.
<realubot> ;)
<Screedo> god morgon
<K350> Hur ska syntaxen för xzoom -geometry se ut? Alltså, xzoom -geometry <hur då?>>
<K350> ok, kan jag via terminalen få reda på vilken skrämupplösninng jag har?
<larsemil> andol: bra där
<HeMan> Morrn!
<realubot> Utmärkt support till K350 kl. 08:31 ... NOT.
<realubot> Är det ingen i kanalen som vet hur man ser vilen upplösning man har i Terminalen?
<realubot> *vilken
<HeMan> realubot: xdpyinfo
<HeMan> realubot: tyvärr var jag inte här när K350 kom förbi
<larsemil> man har väl inget åtagande att vara 24/7 support!?
<Wolf-hbg> God morgon :)
<fredriksk> Det är dags att köpa notebooks till ungarna hemma (3st). Försöker hålla ner kostnaden till runt 2000kr/st. Vill ju ändå att barnen skall kunna spela en del. Någon som har erfarenhet av ASUS EEE PC som är bestyckat med ett Radeon HD 6250? Håller det för lite spel?
<HeMan> fredriksk: jag kommer köpa en Nexus 7a till 6-åringen, men han är ingen tung gamer än
<coobra> kan dom inte leka med kottar ? använda sin fantasi  ;D
<HeMan> coobra: finns en bra kott-app man kan ladda ner!
<HeMan> coobra: eller så hittar jag på... :)
<coobra> haha
<coobra> HeMan: !!! you are my hereo
<HakanS_> coobra: Själv då?
<fredriksk> HeMan, De har redan en androidplatta att dela på (de är inte ett dugg bortskämda) men tanken med en dator är att de skall lära sig att knappra på den och kanske kanske använda den till mer än spel vad det lider (den älsta är 9)
<HeMan> fredriksk: ah
<fredriksk> coobra, Kottar är bra till mycket men inte till skolarbeten etc
<fredriksk> det gäller att plocka dem tidigt. 9åringen är hoppet nästan ute för då han fick ärva en iphone för en vecka sedan.. måste styra upp detta så huset inte är fullt av mac:ar snart
<HakanS_> fredriksk: Mycket beror ju på vilka spel de vill spela.
<coobra> ;D
<fredriksk> HakanS_, tja som sagt. Med en iphone och androidplatta i huset så duger ju inte packman direkt... Men jag fick precis höra att någon spelar GTA Vice city på en sådan notebook så det borde ju klara en del iaf?
<coobra> fredriksk: lol
<veryape> gta vice city är väl iofs rätt gammalt?
<fredriksk> 6åringen är bättre uppfostrad.. 9åringen frågade om han ville testa iphonen och 6åringen replikerade... nä, det är ingen android...
<HakanS_> Supertuxkart, 0AD, Torcs och Extreme Tux Racer är spel med 3D-grafik som inte kräver så mycketav datorn.
<veryape> men jag har för mig att jag kunde spela oblivion på min eeepc 1000h
<veryape> så med ett nytt och fräsigt radeonkort borde man väl kunna spela hjälpligt
<fredriksk> veryape, förvisso... men hyfsat grafiktungt är det väl? Borde väl kunna agera riktlinje för spel som Rochard, bastion och andra spel på topplistan i ubuntu softw. center?
<veryape> ah du ska installera linux åt kidsen, ja då borde det väl duga bra
<fredriksk> HakanS_, supertuxkart gick fetbort... 9åringen tyckte det såg ut som nintendo64 sa han.... inte för att han någonsin har testat det...
<coobra> fredriksk: hahha
<HakanS_> Mina 7-Ã¥ringar gillar det.
<coobra> en klar bild där :D
<fredriksk> veryape, klart de får ubuntu på dem! Annars totalvägrar jag. Jag befattar mig inte med iphonen hemma.. det får sambon sköta.. hon har redan sålt skälen till äpplet
<coobra> HakanS_: haru många ?
<HakanS_> Å andra sidan är de inte vana med TV-spel.
<veryape> hehe, jag kör ubuntu på min imac :D
<HakanS_> coobra: Två.
<fredriksk> HakanS_, här pratar vi seriösa spelnördar! Sådana som förhandlar speltider genom att ställa upp på att gå på fotbollsskola...
<HakanS_> fredriksk: Som man sår får man skörda. ;)
<fredriksk> HakanS_, sant.... :-) Jag harar fotboll själv... Det är livsfarligt. Jag har sveriges kortaste fotbollskariär bakom mig. Jag slutade när de började öva på att nicka.. Jag var dock inte bollrädd när jag började...
<HakanS_> Här har vi regeln: Max 30 minuter 4 dagar i veckan
<HakanS_> 30 minuter per gång alltså.
<coobra> HakanS_: jackpot asså
<fredriksk> HakanS_, Barnen har förhandlat sig till 1 timma varannan vardag + 1 timmas spelande på helgen. Helgtiden kan omförhandlas med avessende på vädret/årstiden. Detta gäller både föräldrar och barn
<HakanS_> coobra: Japp. Så slipper man fundera på det mer. ;)
<coobra> HakanS_: men blir det inte mer nu :D
<coobra> HakanS_: trillingar FFS
<fredriksk> HakanS_, förhandlingarna hemma gick så att 30min är för lite sammanhängande tid om man spelar spel som "Ratchet & Clank" eller simuleringsspel
<HakanS_> coobra: Det räcker med två.
<larsemil> någon som lirat 0.A.D förresten?
<HakanS_> fredriksk: Det är det som är nackdelen med denna typ av spel. Jag tror att det är dessa typer av spel som är en stor orsak till dataspelsberoende.
<HakanS_> larsemil: Lite. Mest barnen.
<coobra> HakanS_: tycker ni skulle bräcka 2an  ;D
<HeMan> vi kör 1 h lördag och 1 h söndag samt 30 minuter på tisdag
<fredriksk> HakanS_, nja... inte ratchet & clank direkt... men att få igång ps3 ladda spelet och börja spela tar ju 10min bara det... så jag kan hålla med. skall man sitta och spela kan man lika väl göra det minst en timma... och istället lämna hela dagar spelfria... det skapade också en mer harmonisk stämning hemma för det var kaos när alla ville spela så mycket så möjligt på 30 min. De vart hyperstressade. Nu vet de att de har tid för spel vi
<fredriksk> ssa dagar och andra dagar är det inte lönt att fråga om det ens
<fredriksk> HeMan, men det finns nog inget rätt eller fel här... när de blir ledsna över att inte få spela så har det förmodligen gått för långt iaf...
<HeMan> fredriksk: så sant
<fredriksk> datorerna skall för övrigt användas för att titta på TV med. Via elec+smartcard+boxer och klienterna (deras datorer) får köra xbmc... Slipper de slåss om TVn med. 9 åringen vill se fotboll, 6åringen vill se barnkanalen... mamma vill se arga snickarn...:-)
<coffen> någon som har lust installera om mitt system ? då efter jag kompilerat ett program.. så  vill mitt X inte längre leka..
<HeMan> jag tänkte stoppa in en wifi-nas i bilen så man kan streama filmer till plattorna när man kör
<HeMan> coffen: bara "ett program"? inga libbar eller drivare?
<coffen> var tvungen apt instaqll masa libs
<HeMan> coffen: kolla om inte debsums kan hitta felet annars
<coffen> HeMan:  bygg ett med en rasppi
<coffen> heman andra gången samma maskin får ett liknande problem..
<HeMan> coffen: den har inget wifi
<coffen> då jag startar X för fjärrstyrning så loggas jag ut
<HeMan> coffen: blir antagligen en tp-link 1043 och en ethernet-nas
<coffen> köp usbwifi kort
<Coffe> misstänker det är något med nvidias drivers novuy eller va skiten heter som bråkar
<Barre> Barre: GRATTIS!
<Barre> larsemil: pong
<Coffe> grattis till barre ?
<Coffe> eller Grattis barre
<realubot> fredriksk: Vad var det du frågade om i går?
<realubot> Det var någon fråga som du aldrig fick svar på men som jag vet att vi kan svara på.
<fredriksk> realubot, sitter med en laptop bestyckad med radeon xpress1100 och konstaterade att den properiära drivaren från ati inte stödjer kortet (tog en hel kväll att få igång x igen då jag inte hade en backup). Finns det en bättre drivare för det kortet (open source) som gör att jag kan slå på lite mer grafik i spel?
<fredriksk> realubot, en fråga till är.. hur ser man att man har fungerande 3d/openGL. En del effekter i compiz (som när man har flera fönster öppna i samma program och klickar på ikonen i unity för att visa alla fönster) är väldigt sega och hackiga
<larsemil> Barre: minns inte ens vad det var! :D
<realubot> fredriksk: fglrxinfo
<larsemil> glxinfo | grep rendering
<larsemil> brukar jag köra för att se
<fredriksk> realubot, det är en drivare som man installerar själv då? Just nu kör jag på det som kommer default med ubuntu 12.10... Vet inte vad som installeras då?
<fredriksk> larsemil, tyvärr sitter jag inte vid rätt laptop nu men jag skall kolla det direkt när jag kommer hem och meddela
<realubot> larsemil: Då är det nog kommandot som larsemil skrev.
<realubot> fredriksk: "I am running Catalyst 12.1 on my ASUS 1015B netbook which has C50 and AMD6250, with xvba-va driver, I can watch full HDMI video with VLC."
<fredriksk> realubot, ? Jag sitter med en aspire 5100 som är bestyckat med ett xpress 1100 kort. Enligt mitt googlande togs stödet för det kortet bort i catalyst 9.x
<realubot> Så AMD Mobility Radeon HD 6250 verkar ju fungera i Ubuntu men ev. så får du använda den senaste drivrutinen från ATI/AMD om inte updates fungerar,
<realubot> fredriksk: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/glxinfo.1.html
<realubot> NÃ¥gon som vet skillnaden mellan fglrxinfo glxinfo?
<realubot> fredriksk: Jo, men du frågade om Asus med AMD Mobility Radeon HD 6250?
<realubot> Till ungarna?
<realubot> Dock så rekommenderar jag Lubuntu/Xubuntu på en sådan klen dator.
<fredriksk> realubot, ah, nu är jag med... till notebooken till barnen alltså..
<realubot> fredriksk: Ja, det verkar som om grafiken i netbooken Asus 1015 ska fungera i Ubuntu/Xubuntu/Lubuntu.
<realubot> fredriksk: http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=1191276
<realubot> Om det var den du hade i tankarna.
<fredriksk> realubot, anledningen till att jag valde den burken var att den fanns med på någon ubuntu sida och rekommenderades då den fungerade mycket bra med Ubuntu.. men jag var lite osäker på prestandan i spel... mer så... De vill ju förstås spela lite häftiga spel som finns i ubuntu software center... imponera på kompisarna som sitter på windows datorer.. så jag tänkte mer på om någon vet vad de pallar med
<larsemil> realubot: fglrxinfo är specifikt till ATIs proprietära driver
<realubot> larsemil: Jaha.
<larsemil> glxinfo är en util till X.
<realubot> Jag misstänkte faktiskt det eftersom kommandot alltid förekommer i sådana sammanhang.
<realubot> larsemil: Okej.
<fredriksk> realubot, men du tycker den är lite väl klen för spel då?
<Screedo> Ska beställa ett raidkort, undrar om denna kabeln http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010373737/kabel-multilane-sas-kabel-sff8087-till-4xsata-7-pin-1-0m/ passar till detta kort. http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010627898/ibm-serveraid-m1015-6gb-sas-sata-kontrollerkort/ . Strå inget om Reverse eller forward, eller är det bara SAS till SATA man ska kolla efter?
<fredriksk> larsemil, är inte med alls nu... som jag förstått det så fungerar inte den properiära drivaren till xpress1100. det stödet droppades i v9.x av catalyst... Så.. skall jag använda mig av glxinfo för att kolla om jag har 3d stöd från den drivaren jag kör på idag? Eller är glxinfo en drivare i sig?
<larsemil> glxinfo är ett verktyg för att få fram massa parametrar. ingen driver.
<fredriksk> realubot, någonstans runt 2000kr går nog iaf gränen (give or take en femhundring) då jag skall ha 3st !
<larsemil> larsemil@gimli:~$ glxinfo | grep rendering
<larsemil> direct rendering: Yes
<larsemil> larsemil@gimli:~$ glxinfo | grep vendor
<larsemil> server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<larsemil> själv håller jagmig borta från allt vad ati heter i form av grafik sedan några år tillbaka
<larsemil> ska det funka i linux så ska det vara nvidia
<larsemil> eller intel
<realubot> fredriksk: Jag har inget svar på xpress 1100-frågan.
<Wolf-hbg> Fredriksk lägg till en nolla till så får du ordentliga maskiner
<realubot> larsemil: Intel kanske är säkrast?
<larsemil> realubot: nvidia har fungerat klockrent för mig nu på slutet.
<larsemil> fredriksk: varför köpa tre burkar? kan de inte dela?
<Screedo> Någon som har en aning om min fråga angående kabel till raidkort? Vill inte köpa "fel" kabel och sitta här till helgen med saker som inte fungerar ihop :)
<larsemil> Screedo: tyvärr.
<realubot> fredriksk: Eller kanske en sådan här + billig skärm: http://mini-itx.se/mp3320flaktlostmeddubbelkarnigatom-p-504.html
<realubot> fredriksk: http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=1071127
<Screedo> larsemil, ok, tack för visat intresse :) verkar vara en djungel det här med raidkort och kablar osv.
<realubot> Då kommer du upp i kanske 2500 kr/dator men ungarna slipper sitta med en 10"-skärm.
<realubot> fredriksk: Vad är det för spel?
<realubot> Ungarna ska spela?
<realubot> Du kanske ska satsa på en Nexus 7 surfplatta?
<larsemil> bättre spel till en surflpatta än en linuxdator.
<realubot> fredriksk: Fördelen med en stationär är ju att ungarna har svårare för att ha sönder datorn vilket kanske leder till en besparing.
<larsemil> fast idag provade jag 0.a.d och det var riktigt najs
<realubot> fredriksk: http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=1353562
<realubot> Jag hade inte köpt från butiken som är billigast.
<realubot> :S
<realubot> larsemil: 0.a.d.? What is that?
<realubot> fredriksk: Men 32 GB kostar lika mycket som 16 GB: http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=1469131
<realubot> larsemil: Jaha, spelet. Nu hänger jag med.
<realubot> fredriksk: En sådan här hade varit nice till ungarna + två skärmar: https://www.inet.se/produkt/1970233/acer-aspire-revo-l70
<realubot> Och multiseat eller vad det heter.
<realubot> Men det är väl knepigt att få att fungera?
<realubot> Nej, svårt att få en dator för max 2 000 kr.
<larsemil> mm finns inget bra i den prisklassen
<realubot> 3 000 kr går ju, men för 2 000 kr är det nog Asus netbooks som gäller.
<larsemil> 3000 är inte heller bra datorer. det är datorer. som fungerar. men inget utöver det.
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> larsemil: Så vårt råd till fredriksk är att råna en bank och köpa en dator för 10 000 kr?
<larsemil> tre
<realubot> Mm.
<Wolf-hbg> :)
<larsemil> nej men kanske tänka om och köpa en dator som de får dela på. :)
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> Man får en skaplig dator för 3 000 kr (+ 1000 kr skärm) om man bygger den själv.
<realubot> Särskilt om man sparar in 500-1000 kr på att använda ett beg. chassi.
<fredriksk> larsemil, tre ungar i ett spann av 6 år? nä.... de kan inte dela ;-)
<fredriksk> realubot, de har redan en point of view... de delar på den så gott det går.. tanken med dator är att de skall kunna använda den till skolarbeten
<fredriksk> realubot, med en Acer Aspire Revo L70 så hamnar vi ju på upp emot 15-20k för lösning till ungarna.. betydligt mer än 6-7k som jag hamnar i med notebooken
<fredriksk> realubot, råna bank... nä... för mycket att förlora på det ... hus, sambo, umgängesrätt... får bli en billig dator..
<fredriksk> larsemil, med en kille i fyran och en tjej i 3an så kommer det snart inte hålla att dela på en dator. Det skall surfas, göras läxor, chatta med kompisar... etc etc... dessutom så är det snart dags för skoluppgifter som med fördel görs på en dator.. vill även de skall få vana att skriva på tankgentbord och gärna få upp intresset för annat än spel.. tex. programmering
<fredriksk> visst är det så att en lapptop för 10k är betydligt bättre än en för 2k men det var inte riktigt det som var frågan :-) Vill ha så bra dator som möjligt för så liten peng som möjligt. Gränsen går vid att kunna spela de spel som ligger på en hundring eller två i ubuntu software center (torschligt liknande spel, även om torschligt var ett dåligt exempel då den kan köras på en laptop från stenåldern)
<fredriksk> en fördel är ju t.ex. om properiära drivare funkar till grafikkortet så man iaf kan börja försöka maxa det lite. Pressa det i spel..
<ispookan> realubot: Tjena grabben!
<fredriksk> vore ju coolt om spel som "Sacred Gold", "bastion" och "rockhard" flöt på i datorn... vad tror ni? Klarar en Asus Eee PC 1015BX sådana spel?
<larsemil> någon som lirat sacred gold på ubuntu?
<larsemil> funkade det bra?
<DrLinux> C++/OpenGL - tips på källor man kan läsa på lite? Har tidigare bara gjort enkel kod, som MUD-spel.
<realubot> fredriksk: Många skolor tillhandahåller väl laptops till ungarna nuförtiden?
<fredriksk> realubot, inte den här.. däremot finns det ju datorer i skolan. Då med Windows förstås. Jag vill helst att ungarna skall få upp ögonen för att det finns alternativ som kan vara nog så roliga och bra. Dessutom inbillar jag mig att ett steg i open source världen och ubuntu världen håller dem borta från piratebay
<realubot> DrLinux: Maybe baby: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenGL#Bindings
<realubot> ?
<fredriksk> det är när de är små man kan påverka.. sedan gör de som de vill...
<realubot> fredriksk: Aha.
<realubot> fredriksk: Det återstår väl inte så många andra val än Asus 1015 då om du inte kan tänka dig att sträcka dig till 3 000 kr/dator.
<realubot> Kulturmärkt internetfemnomen: http://www.svd.se/nyheter/inrikes/c-vill-minnesmarka-natfenomen_7653946.svd
<fredriksk> realubot, har du tips på en prisvärd 3000kr? Får man mycket mer för pengarna så kan det ju vara ett alternativ
<realubot> fredriksk: Framförallt så får du en 12" skärm på laptopen. Det är ganska stor skillnad, tycker jag.
<fredriksk> realubot, går ju iof komplettera netbooken med en gammal skärm från jobbet...
<realubot> Ja, då har du ju en stationär.
<realubot> fredriksk: Typ: http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010645334/asus-x501u-amd-1-65-4gb-500-15-6-w7hp/?csref=Prisjamforelse_Prisjakt_5459
<realubot> 15,6".
<fredriksk> realubot, tackar! Värt att beakta... prestandamässigt... grafikmässigt.. är det stor skillnad? Eller är det främst storlek på skärm som man får?
<DrLinux> Bra klient för C++ programmering?
<realubot> fredriksk: Det finns en hel del laptops under 3 000 kr. Du har betydligt fler att välja på om du siktar på 3000 kr istället för 2000 kr: http://www.prisjakt.nu/kategori.php?k=353&o=lokal_rank#rparams=l=s101485699
<realubot> DrLinux: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/24109/c-ide-for-linux
<realubot> DrLinux: Eclipse?
<realubot> DrLinux: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_integrated_development_environments#C.2FC.2B.2B
<fredriksk> fredriksk, sant... men x3 så blir det massor av pengar.. så det vill ju till att man får mer för pengarna... bättre grafik t.ex. det skulle ju innebära att datorn håller längre = längre tid innan den anses vara gammal
<realubot> fredriksk: Jag tror det är samma grafikkort i Asues-datorn jag länkade till som 10".
<HakanS> DrLinux: Menar du en ide?
<realubot> fredriksk: Om kidsen ska ha datorn med sig till skolan så rekommenderar jag att du köper 10-12".
<realubot> Större än så är mer släpbar än bärbar.
<realubot> HakanS: How are your testicles today?
<realubot> HakanS: How's it hanging?
<HakanS> realubot: Vad menar du?
<fredriksk> realubot, kollade över lite.. det är ju samma grafikkort (nästan) i dem.. men 4gb kontra 1gb är ju förstås en stor skillnad som kan förlänga livslängden
<fredriksk> realubot, de lär nog släpa datorn mellan sina föräldrar fast 15" är ju inte så farligt kan man tycka... till skolan är nog inte så aktuellt
<fredriksk> processor är jag för dålig på för att jämföra
<fredriksk> skiljer 800kr x3 = 2400kr så det är i rappet om det är försvarbart att köpa den dyrare... får grunna på det här
<fredriksk> realubot, tack för all hjälp!
<andol> fredriksk: Nej, ska man bara lite nu och då flytta datorn från punkt A till punkt B så känns 14" eller 15" tum rätt lagom, och ger ju trots allt betydligt mer dator för pengarna.
<fredriksk> andol, motivationen är snarare om den dyrare datorn "håller" längre
<fredriksk> andol, alltså prestandamässigt
<fredriksk> om det är same same så är det nog bättre att lägga 2400kr på ett nytt badrum istället ;-)
<andol> fredriksk: Ok, har iofs inte helt följt diskussionen om pris ovan, men med en 15" så är det i alla fall mer troligt att den prestanda du får för det pris du är villig att betala håller längre.
<fredriksk> andol, vi jämför dessa alternativ: http://www.webhallen.com/se-sv/hardvara/151408-asus_eeepc_1015bx-blk215s-amd_c-60-1gb-320gb-10-hd_6250-win_7_starter-svart   |     http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010645334/asus-x501u-amd-1-65-4gb-500-15-6-w7hp/?csref=Prisjamforelse_Prisjakt_5459
<DrLinux> HakanS, sitter och sneglar på Qt och Eclipse - pro/con?
<fredriksk> och vi kan nog bortse från skärmstorlek. Det är prestandan jag undrar över. Jag skall köpa tre (3!)st så priset är en rätt stor faktor i köpet
<andol> fredriksk: Jo, men min poäng är ju lite att pris och skärmstorlek är rätt tätt ihopkopplat. Hursom så instämmer jag i det som sas tidigare, att skillnaden i RAM är rätt signifant vad gäller att ha marginaler att växa i.
<fredriksk> andol, minnet är ju stor skillnad på... processorn kan jag inget om. Grafikkort verkar vara likvärdigt... barnen skall ha datorerna främst för surf, mejl, XBMC - mediastreaming, och spel förstås. Det sistnämnda handlar det mycket om att spela spel som ligger på ubuntu software center och kostar runt 100kr. Kanske premium för att vara limnuxspel mao
<DrLinux> fredriksk, skulle inte rekommendera en eee pc - bra idé men funkar dåligt
<HakanS> DrLinux: Jag har installerat QT Creator och Eclipse, men inte kommit så långt i mitt programmerande att jag hunnit prova dem än. Har bara använt Code:Blocks
<fredriksk> andol, skärmen kan jag lösa genom att plocka fram tre skärmar från källaren om någon skulle beklaga sig över att det är för liten bild. Så skärmstorlek är jag inte direkt villig att betala extra för... prestandamässigt.. vad säger du? stor skillnad som motvierar 2400kr extra?
<andol> fredriksk: Nej, alltså, vad gäller skärmstorlek så är prisrelationen i regel snarare det omvända, alltså att du betalar extra för en mindre skärm/laptop.
<fredriksk> DrLinux, spännande... varför funkar de dåligt? aktuell eee maksin rekommenderas av ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201103-7458/
<realubot> HakanS: Det är ju urban dictionary.
<fredriksk> andol, så kan det ju vara.. men om vi bortser från skärmstorleken på ovanstående maskiner... vad säger du om övrig prestanda? Är det värt 800x3=2400kr extra för 15" aren? Med avseende på vad de nu skall ha den till?
<HakanS> realubot: Och betyder?
<realubot> HakanS: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=how%20are%20your%20testicles%20today%3F
<realubot> HakanS: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=how%27s%20it%20hangin%27&defid=1502698
<andol> fredriksk: I det specifika fallet har jag inte mycket till åsikt.
<fredriksk> andol, fegis ;-)
<HakanS> realubot: OK. Då svarar jag att det är fullt upp med studier.
<DrLinux> fredriksk, bara för att de använder ubuntu gör de inte datorerna bättre.. bara effektivare
<fredriksk> DrLinux, sant.. men anledningen till att det skall vara ubuntu är rent politiskt för mig.. och därmed barnen. De får köra vad de vill men vill de ha hjälp av mig får det bli ubuntu ;-)
<fredriksk> DrLinux, Varför ansåg du att eee var en bra idé men att den funkar dåligt?
<realubot> HakanS: Har du börjat plugga?
<Stirner> Hejsan hoppsan allihop =)
<realubot> fredriksk: Det skiljer väl i RAM också?
<realubot> fredriksk: 1 GB mot 4 GB. Det är ganska stor skillnad. 1 GB är lite snålt.
<Stirner> Är det någon av er som har erfarenhet från olika svenska webhotell och kan rekommendera någon?
<realubot> Stirner: Binero eller Loopia.
<realubot> Stirner: Det är dom som har vunnit IDGs webbhotellstester år efter åt.
<realubot> *Ã¥r
<HakanS> realubot: Ja. Går YH-utbildning "Kvalitetssäkrare och testar inom IT" sedan september.
<realubot> HakanS: Aha. Intressant.
<fredriksk> realubot, helt sant.. fastslaget.. RAM är bättre på 15"aren... eeen kan man utöka till 2GB men även det är lite snålt kanske... Dock har jag en laptop hemma (acer 5100) som har 4GB i ram och den är inte ett skit bättre att programmera på (inte ens med tunga NetBeans märks det någon skillnad) än min gamla Dell latitude D610 som är från stenåldern... Ubuntu klarar sig finfint på 1GB.. sen kommer det förstås i annat ljus med spel...
<Stirner> HakanS: Den utbildningen har jag också nosat efter, är det roligt, svårt, bra, dåligt?
<realubot> HakanS: Är det något att ha då?
<andol> HakanS: Bra Test/QA-folk är oerhört uppskattat.
<DrLinux> fredriksk, man vill ha en liten smidig dator.. men de är riktigt sega, använt ett par
<Stirner> realubot: har du personlig erfarenhet av dem? min upplevelse av Binero är inte alls positiv
<fredriksk> DrLinux, är det överlag sämre processor som gör dem sega?
<realubot> fredriksk: Du behöver ju inte mer RAM än du använder så 1 GB är ju lika bra som 4 GB om du inte behöver mer än 500MB, typ.
<realubot> fredriksk: Dock kanske det skiljer i hastighet på RAM-minnena också? Inte bara storlek, menar jag?
<fredriksk> DrLinux, jag är inte kunnig nog att ställa CPU:erna i sagda datorer mot varandra... är det stor skillnad där?
<realubot> Stirner: Jag har haft Binero och Loopia ja.
<fredriksk> realubot, kan så vara... om vi tar detta fallet då? Stor skillnad mellan hastigheterna på RAM?
<realubot> Stirner: Binero har bättre avtal. Mer trafik och lagring, tror jag.
<realubot> Stirner: https://www.binero.se/webbhotell/jamfor-pris
<fredriksk> realubot, sant resonerat om antalet GB ram.. men generellt är mycket ram bättre än lite ram... till en viss gräns då förstås
<realubot> Stirner: https://www.loopia.se/webbhotell/
<HakanS> Stirner, realubot:Ja. Det är en bra och rolig utbildning, men jobbig. Just den jag går är på distans. Räknar med 40 timmar/vecka i ett år.
<Stirner> realubot: jo det ser så ut, var därför jag valde dem förra gången om jag inte missminner mig. Sitter dock och kollar in one.com just nu, dom erbjuder även molntjänst i priset.
<DrLinux> fredriksk, cpu, mobo, minnet.. men en ssd kan liva upp lite. GPU'na har inte alltid varit så bra, men nu är det ju även lite mer "uppgraderat"
<realubot> 5 GB mot 100 GB utrymme.
<fredriksk> Processormodell	AMD C-60 1 GHz    kontra .... Processormodell AMD E-series      Stor skillnad i prestanda?
<Stirner> HakanS: Tack för omdömet =)
<realubot> Stirner: Den största fördelen med Binero är att om man slutar pröjsa så stängs abonnemanget av automatiskt medan Loopia har något sunigt avtal som gör att om man inte säger upp ett årsabonnemang en viss tid så förnyas det 1 år till. :(
<HakanS> Stirner: Var bor du?
<realubot> HakanS: YK/KY är intensiva.
<Stirner> HakanS: Ganska nyinflyttad Jönköpingsbo
<fredriksk> Stirner, välkommen till bibelbältet! ;-)
<realubot> HakanS: Om du hade orkat pendla till Sthlm så hade du kunnat gå samma utb. som lag^. Sysadmin i Linux.
<Stirner> fredriksk: Tack :-P
<realubot> fredriksk: 10-tummaren har SO-DIMM DDR3 800 MHz. Den andra har SO-DIMM DDR3 1333 MHz.
<realubot> Det skiljer alltså inte bara i minnesstorlek utan i minnestyp också.
<HakanS> realubot: Liknande utbildning finns i Gbg. Men det fanns inga platser kvar när jag sökte.
<DrLinux> fredriksk, faktsikt så är det lite skillnad
<fredriksk> DrLinux, mellan processorerna
<realubot> HakanS: Linux sysadmin? Eller den du går nu?
<HakanS> realubot: Systemtestare.
<Stirner> realubot: Det är ju iof också av betydelse, jag vill ju gärna ha ett ställe som jag kan anförtro med ett ekort nummer så pengarna dras automatiskt som t ex domain.com
<realubot> Okej.
<DrLinux> fredriksk, vilken E-prolle var det?
<realubot> E-450
<realubot> och C-60.
<realubot> Och då vinner E-450 enkelt.
<realubot> Tror jag.
<fredriksk> realubot, låter ju som något att beakta iaf... sega datorer är det värsta man vet... och barnen har inget tålamod alls... Tar det mer än en sekund är det något fel..   Dock måste jag säga att jag är imponerad! Yngsta grabben fick ärva en gammal IBM T43 med 512 i ram och kör xbmc utan lagg i menyerna! Det är rätt imponerande...
<realubot> Så allt är bättre på den dyrare Asus-datorn.
<realubot> fredriksk: Köp två datorer och en surfplatta?
<realubot> Eller två datorer och en netbook?
<realubot> Så får ungarna turas om eller kör du på likabehandlingsprincipen?
<DrLinux> fredriksk, det ända C-60 är.. det är energieffektivare
<fredriksk> realubot, kommer du hem och delar ut dessa åt ungarna då? Och förklarar för den tredje varför denna inte fick en dator ;-)
<realubot> fredriksk: Hehe.
<realubot> fredriksk: Nja.
<fredriksk> realubot, det där med fridefull jul...
<fredriksk> realubot, du vet...
<realubot> DrLinux: Då får dom nog ha alla grejerna tillsammans. ;)
<realubot> DrLinux: Oj, fel.
<DrLinux> np
<fredriksk> dessutom har jag en android platta  en "point of view" som används extremt flitigt och är källa till mycket diskussioner kring tider och vem som satt sist och varför får jag alltid plattan när batteriet är tomt
<realubot> Hehe.
<fredriksk> realubot, har du barn????   ;-)
<realubot> Prismässigt sätt över tid så vinner en stationär dator.
<realubot> Mer uppgraderingsbar och billigare/prestanda.
<realubot> fredriksk: Nope. Jag har inte hittat någon att göra barnen med.
<fredriksk> realubot, det tror jag med... men sen kommer det då till det här med att titta på TV t.ex. 9åringen är såld på fotboll (jag vet, det är inte klokt). Och 6 åringen hatar allt som inte går på barnkanalen.... Med var sin lapptop kan jag strömma TV via elec till allas datorer och vips är det problemet löst med. Stationära blir inte alls lika smidigt...
<fredriksk> realubot, Synd.. det är härliga små krabater.. men väldigt tidigt lär de sig det där om att får han skall jag ha.. osv...
<fredriksk> realubot, det är förbaskat lätt att skämma bort dem :-)
<realubot> fredriksk: Det här kanske är ett bättre alt. än Asusen för 3 papp: http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010638985/hp-655-amd-1-4-2gb-320-15-6-w7hp/?csref=Prisjamforelse_Prisjakt_5459
<realubot> Den har ju en annan (bättre?) processor och ett annat (bättre?) grafikkort.
<imolit> köp en nexus-platta att strömma till istället
<realubot> Snabbare RAM-minne också-
<fredriksk> imolit, har redan en pov... men det är mer användsningsområden som skall täckas in och beaktas. Träna på tangentbord etc etc
<imolit> då vill du inte ha en billig laptop med skit-tangentbord
<fredriksk> imolit, vill ha och vill ha... men det finns ju ett pris att beakta med...
<imolit> du kan ju iofs köpa ett externt tangentbord att koppla in
<fredriksk> realubot, gött samma peng men mer prestanda... låter ju vettigt... undrar om sambon tycker samma nu då :-)
<realubot> fredriksk: Jag tror det är värt 1000 kr extra/dator men man ska ju ha råd också. Det spelar ju ingen roll om det är värt det om det är 1000 kr för mycket/dator.
<fredriksk> realubot, hittar du en vassare i 2000-2500kr klassen så är jag såld! ;-)
<realubot> fredriksk: Beg. på Blocket är ju en nödlösning.
<fredriksk> realubot, det finns ju alltid lite reserver att ta av men då måste man kunna motivera för sig själv att det är värt det. T-ex genom att datorn kommer hålla mycket längre... prestandamässigt
<realubot> Dock gillar jag inte beg. datorer.
<realubot> fredriksk: Den största risken som jag ser det det är att ungarna tappar datorn så den går sönder.
<realubot> Det blir dyrt. :(
<fredriksk> realubot, blocket-annonsörer är galna! De skall ha nypris för begagnat... ofta säljer de prestandadatorer med 6-7år på nacken för 3-4000kr....
<realubot> Mm, jag är skeptisk till att köpa datorer på Blocket.
<fredriksk> realubot, har faktiskt begåvats med försiktiga barn... ingen elektronik har pajat än.. trots TV-spel och handhållna enheter. Plattan är snart två år gammal och funkar finfint... annars hade jag aldrig gett mig in på laptops till dem
<fredriksk> två år med sambon nu och enda jag kan komma på är en försvunnen pekpenna till ett DS
<realubot> fredriksk: Svårt att hitta en bättre bärbar dator för max. 3 000 kr. Det är om skärmen är bättre på någon annan dator men det kräver ju nästan att man ser datorn IRL.
<fredriksk> realubot, jo, fast så kinkigt är det inte... det som det suckas mest över när de sitter vid yngsta killens dator och spelar galaxy life (web spel) är att (och jag citerar) "datorn suger, det laggar hela tideeeeeen"
<fredriksk> realubot, sägs ofta med suckar och gnäll i rösten som att det skulle hjälpa
<fredriksk> realubot, sen slänger de allt som oftast på ett "på oskars pappas ipad laggar det ingenting" vilket de vet gör mig förbannad
<fredriksk> realubot, ungjä-lar.... :-)
<realubot> fredriksk: Alt. är ju en sådan här + en skärm för max. 1 000 kr/dator: https://www.inet.se/produkt/1970233/acer-aspire-revo-l70
<realubot> Prestandamässigt så ligger den ju i nivå med bärbara med E-450-processor.
<realubot> fredriksk: Eller vänta nu...
<realubot> fredriksk: Den här datorn kanske är något: http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=983871
<realubot> Webhallen har bra pris just nu.
<fredriksk> realubot, hmmm.. har inte funderat alls i stationära banor... den tål att funderas på... har ju iof skärmar... men kommer behöva komplettera med ett par webkameror för skypandet... hmmm hmmm....
<realubot> fredriksk: Och en billig skärm på det, typ: http://www.heddata.se/products/Bildskarmar-TV/18-19-TFT/Dell/Dell-IN1930-LED-skarm-18-5-med-1-ars-Premiu?prodid=53188
<realubot> Bara 18.5" men det är ju bra mycket mer än 10".
<realubot> Dock inte mycket mer än HPn med 15.6".
<realubot> fredriksk: Jag tror det är lite för lite pengar för en vettig stationär. Men klart, om du får skärmarna gratis så ...
<fredriksk> realubot, de jag har i källaren  är väl på 15" max... men det är ändå större än 10".... köper jag skärmar är den stationära uppe i samma pris ++ än 15" men det kanske är mycket bättre prestanda på den stationära
<fredriksk> realubot, vilken utmaning det här blev!!!
<realubot> fredriksk: Du kan ju alltid uppgradera stationära datorer med ny skärm o.s.v. Det är svårt med en bärbar.
<DrLinux> realubot, E-450 är ju sämre än B820 han kanske borde köra en sådan?
<realubot> DrLinux: Den menar du: https://cdon.se/hemelektronik/15-inch_compaq_cq58-115so_intel_b820_2gb_320gb_15.6__w7hpremium-21388898?utm_source=prisjakt&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=prisjakt_se
<realubot> DrLinux: Men är AMD Radeon™ HD 7310 i E1-1200 sämre än Intel HD i E-450?
<realubot> Det handlar ju inte bara om prollen utan kanske mer om det integrerade grafikkortet + grafikkortet stöd i Linux.
<realubot> fredriksk: Suckarna verkar ju hjälpa. Du kollar ju på nya datorer.
<DrLinux> realubot, intel fungerar bra med linux, men verkar amd göra idag också .. så beror ju lite på vad man är ute efter
<fredriksk> precis... en springande fråga är ju om ubuntu stödjer grafikkortet fullt ut.. det lär ju påverka prestandan i spel mest av allt
<fredriksk> DrLinux, AMD har uselt stöd för äldre grafikkort... det blev jag smärtsamt medveten om på min gamla laptop. xpress 1100 stöds inte längre.. datorn är 3år gammal.. det suger tycker jag
<realubot> Jag litar mer på Intel Graphics HD än på ATI.
<fredriksk> realubot, hear hear!
<fredriksk> realubot, alla burkar vi kikat på hittils har varit ATI grafik i :-(
<DrLinux> fredriksk, en B820 är kvickare.. men frågan är hur grafiken står sig
<fredriksk> realubot, angående suckarna... inte pga suckarna.. allt detta jäkla snack om ipad hit och ihone dit! Gör mig skitförbannad... så här sitter man och tänker lägga ut sisådär 7000 spänn för att få tyst på eländet... Och allt är som vanligt apples fel
<fredriksk> DrLinux, tappade bort mig nu.. i vilken satt det en B820?
<DrLinux> fredriksk, jag och realubot hittade två.. men hans hade nyare chipset så kolla uppåt efter länken
<fredriksk> DrLinux, var det den stationära? ... kollar
<realubot> DrLinux: E1-1200 har mycket längre TDP än B820. 18 W mot 35 W.
<DrLinux> realubot, E1-1200 har två bobcat-kärnor och presterar aningen bättre än en atom
<DrLinux> Tar han den där betalar han för större skärm och aningen bättre grafik jämtemot eee'n
<fredriksk> ok.. .då är vi alltså nere på sisådär 2900kr för en 15" hade önskat en femhundring till billigare men inser att det inte lär hända... får helt enkelt ställa eeen mot de två 15" och så får man köra övertygningskampanj mot sambon...
<realubot> fredriksk: Här är en rescnesion om HP 655 men processorn stämmer inte med informationen på CDONs webbsida: http://www.notebookcheck.net/Review-HP-655-B6M65EA-Notebook.80276.0.html
<realubot> Frågan är om E1-1200 ens är bättre än E-450.
<realubot> "The CPU tests show that the AMD E2-1800 performs only marginally better than the predecessors E-350 and E-450. How about overall system performance?"
<fredriksk> realubot, läser.. utesluten för spelande är väl kontentan... nu lär ju inte barnen lira diablo III men ändå
<realubot> Om E2-1800 knappt är bättre så vet ej katten om E1-1200 är bättre än E-450.
<fredriksk> realubot, E1-1200 vilken var det? Nu snurrar siffrorna lite i huvudet... var det eee eller en av 15"
<realubot> E1-1200 var en HP-dator.
<realubot> fredriksk: Den här: https://cdon.se/hemelektronik/15inch_hp_655_amd_e1-1200_2gb_320gb_15.6_w7hp-21147097?utm_source=prisjakt&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=prisjakt_se
<DrLinux> realubot, det handlar om ca 8%
<realubot> Mellan E1-1200 och B820?
<realubot> i grafikprestanda?
<DrLinux> realubot, cpu
<fredriksk> realubot, DrLinux  och eee är inte intressant alls i sammanhanget.. de här två är de ni rekommenderar?
<DrLinux> realubot, , B820 är ca 75% bättre än E1-1200.. och amd grafiken lär ju inte nå sin topp under linux iaf
<realubot> B820 verkar ju bättre: http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Celeron+B820+%40+1.70GHz
<realubot> E1-1200: http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=AMD+E1-1200+APU
<realubot> DrLinux: Inetl Graphics presterar ju också sämre i Linux än Windows men kanske inte lika dåligt som AMD.
<fredriksk> realubot, DrLinux så valet bör stå mellan https://cdon.se/hemelektronik/15inch_hp_655_amd_e1-1200_2gb_320gb_15.6_w7hp-21147097?utm_source=prisjakt&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=prisjakt_se            och            https://cdon.se/hemelektronik/15-inch_compaq_cq58-115so_intel_b820_2gb_320gb_15.6__w7hpremium-21388898?utm_source=prisjakt&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=prisjakt_se
<fredriksk> eller fattade jag fel nu?
<realubot> fredriksk: Mitt stalltips är att satsa på tre HP: https://cdon.se/hemelektronik/15-inch_compaq_cq58-115so_intel_b820_2gb_320gb_15.6__w7hpremium-21388898?utm_source=prisjakt&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=prisjakt_se
<realubot> Dock bara CDON som har datorn.
<DrLinux> Lita inte på CDON.. skulle beställa skivor och nu ett halvår efter säger de att ingen har skivan och ska få pengarna tillbaka (fast har inte fått dem än)
<realubot> fredriksk: Annars: http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=1300127
<realubot> DrLinux: Jag tror CDON är att lita på normalt. Du har kanske haft otur.
<realubot> CDON får ju räknas med bland dom pålitliga butikerna.
<DrLinux> realubot, angående intels grafikkort.. så ökade prestandan med 3.5-kerneln
<fredriksk> realubot, DrLinux och övriga.. .tack för hjälpen i eftermiddag.. intressant diskussion!
<DrLinux> Endast ett par procent.. men ändå
<DrLinux> fredriksk, detsamma!
<realubot> fredriksk: Lycka till.
<fredriksk> realubot, lär behövas i övertalning till sambon.... ;-)
<realubot> ;)
<DrLinux> Kul att damma av lite kunskap gällande hårdvara.. känns ju inte helt waste of time, även om man är lite rostig.
<DrLinux> Sitter och dreglar över en Leopard Extreme från System76.. vilken best!
<realubot> Länk?
<realubot> Google har gått sönder på min dator.
<DrLinux> realubot, https://www.system76.com/desktops/model/leox3 - kolla configen du kan få ihop.. 64 gb ram osv.
<lag^> Vem är det nu som highlightar och har sig? :o
<Barre> heheh.... vem va re? vem fan vare som hilighta   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzUiA9tjn6E
<lag^> Barre: Har du inte fått lära dig att man inte får posta jättegamla länkar? :D
<Barre> :X   det är ju de gamla länkarna som är bäst, länkar är som vin.. de mognar lixom med åren
<lag^> haha
<lag^> När jag länkar en timmes gammal länk får jag hela internet på mig med sitt jävla "ooooooooooold" :p
<Barre> hahahah.... det är då man slänger fram de härliga gamla 90-00 länkarna ;P
<lag^> :)
<Barre> lag^: nämen... heheh... denna länk är inte så gammal http://www.expressen.se/nyheter/c-vill-k-marka-vem-vare-som-kasta/ (snacka om tillfällighet)
<DrLinux> Kulturfilmen ja.. de kallar det kultur
<DrLinux> Ja, det blev populärt.. men kultur? Herregud..
<lag^> "spela upp det för mig nu, den som har kastat ska få stryk"
<lag^> :D
<andol> Barre: Min far säger att vi män är som vin, och blir bättre med åren :)
<lag^> andol: Människor överlag skulle jag vilja påstå :P Först jobbiga små omogna jävlar. Sedan mognar man.. Well. Kanske inte alla :)
<EAG> vet nån av er om det finns nätverkskameror som är kapabla till meshnätverk?
<EAG> inbyggd sådan då
<Barre> andol: det ligger nått i det
<andol> Barre: De första gångerna jag hörde det tyckte jag det lät mest som trams, men sedan jag passerat trettio så har jag börjat bli övertygad :-)
<Barre> andol: hahahah... true that
<fredrik__> har haft en riktigt givande diskussion kring laptops här under eftermiddagen. Två kandidater kvar. Har någon erfarenhet av att köra ubuntu (och at det skall vara någon problem) med någon av följande: https://cdon.se/hemelektronik/15inch_hp_655_amd_e1-1200_2gb_320gb_15.6_w7hp-21147097?utm_source=prisjakt&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=prisjakt_se          och         https://cdon.se/hemelektronik/15-inch_compaq_cq58-115so_in
<fredrik__> tel_b820_2gb_320gb_15.6__w7hpremium-21388898?utm_source=prisjakt&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=prisjakt_se
<andol> HeMan: Läste just i KOM att Southpole verkar ha lyckats rekrytera en gammel-Lysit, bara att gratulera :)
<Peyam> Ady is here
<Peyam> är det värt att installa lubuntu?
<Sp00kan> Stöder Ubuntu bara ext4?
<andol> Sp00kan: nej
<Spookan> andol: Det finns ingen lista på vilka filsystem man kan installera Ubuntu med?
<andol> Spookan: Borde rimligtvis finnas, även om jag inte på rak arm kan peka på lämplig url.
<Spookan> andol: Jag får googla lite, tack för svar i alla fall :P
<andol> Spookan: Ähh, nu blev jag ju själv nyfiken :) Drog precis igång installationen utav en virtuell maskin.
<Spookan> andol: Hehe ;)
<andol> Spookan: https://halleck.arrakis.se/~andreas/tmp/ubuntufschoice.png
<andol> Spookan: Fast det där är väl iofs kanske en sanning med modifikation. Till exempel så tvivlar jag på att det går att installera rootfilsystem på ett FAT-filsystem.
<Spookan> Ok, för funderade på det där ReiserFS..
<andol> Händer det verkligen så mycket på ReiserFS-fronten? Fick för att det filsystemet tappade momenten ränt ordentligt när Herr Reiser låstes in.
<Spookan> andol: Ingen aning, jag är ute efter ett filsystem som ger mig 100% av vad det finns på volymen efter format.
<andol> Spookan: Ahh, du vill alltså inte förlora de där 5% som ext reserverar?
<Spookan> andol: Mm, tänkte man kunde testa det, det ska bara vara som en hobbyserver, ska mest bara stå och tugga...
<andol> Spookan: Ty hur mycket utrymme som filsystemet ska reservera (enbart för root) kan du ställa in då du skapar ett ext-filsystem, liksom i efterhand.
<andol> Spookan: Dock så vill du i regel att filsystemet ska reservera en viss mängd data enbart åt root. Dels så kan det vara behändigt ifall ett system behöver rensas upp, liksom att existensen utav den bufferten hjälper till att motverka fragmentering. Sen vad gäller dagens stora diskar så kan dock 5% vara lite att ta i.
<andol> Spookan: Sen ifall du vill testa något nytt på en hobbyserver så är ju btrfs betydlgit mer spännande.
<Spookan> andol: Läste att det ska vara segt..
<andol> Spookan: Ja, alltså, btrfs är ju fortfarande i någon form utav utvecklingsstadie.
#ubuntu-se 2012-11-09
<realubot> Spookan: Kör det på egen risk: http://ubuntuhowtos.com/howtos/tune2fs_increase_available_space
<realubot> Spookan: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man8/tune2fs.8.html
<johanbr> Spookan: "ReiserFS, JFS, EXT2, EXT3, EXT4, Btrfs, and XFS"
<johanbr> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_1204_fs&num=1
<realubot> Yo!
<larsemil> HeMan: Barre mina glasögon har jag bara för syns skull
<Barre> larsemil: roligt... gammalt, men roligt ;P
<realubot> larsemil: Har du sadlat om till ståuppkomiker?
<coffen> Tjo
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> apt-get moo
<HeMan> det är med andra ord fredag!
<Barre> testa med några -v och -vvv :)
<Barre> ähh.. det var ju inte det jue
<HeMan> fredag -v?
<HeMan> fredag -vvv?
<bamsefar> Morrn
<larsemil> Barre: om man har glasögon för att se bra ut då?
 * realubot skattar så han kiknar.
<realubot> Betnér kan dra något gammalt över sig.
<realubot> Det kunde han i.o.f.s. innan larsemil blev ståuppare också.
<larsemil> regexpar är min kryptonit. jävlar vad jag suger på det.
<Barre> larsemil: men det som är så kul
<larsemil> kan aldrig lära mig det. never ever. tur det finns internet
<HeMan> Some people, when confronted with a problem, think "I know, I'll use regular expressions." Now they have two problems.
<larsemil> HeMan: 0/
<HeMan> speciellt jobbigt blir det när man ska skriva testfall för att testa sina regexpar och har blandat med utf-8 och "vanlig" teckenkodning
<HeMan> skriva negativa tester kan också ställa till det
<Barre> det händer att jag hittar ett skript jag själv gjort som innehåller ett reguljärt utryck som jag inte kan förstå vad det gör :)
<HeMan> Barre: jag har kommit lite längre, jag hittar aldrig regexpar i mina script som jag inte förstår
<HeMan> Barre: men det är för att det saknas regexp... :)
<Barre> heheh
<larsemil> jag hittar inte mina skript alls för jag har ingen lagringslösning från barre.
<Barre> larsemil: skicka ditt behov så skickar jag en offert ;)
<realubot> Hahaha
 * realubot skrattar åt sparkade matematikprofessorn Tor Aulins Twitter-inlägg till svenska freds.
<realubot> "BAE Systems får en maffig order rörande pansarvagnar till Norge. Nu jävlar e de drag i försvarsindustrin. EXTAS!"
<realubot> Att vara professor på Chalmers och twittra så till Svenska Freds kallar jag HUMOR.
<HeMan> realubot: men det finns ju en ledig professorstjänst på Chalmers från nyår, sök den
<Markk> "Forskare inom Lokalvård med inriktning Skurhink"
<Markk> Tror det kan vara något för låtsasbåten.
<realubot> HeMan: Nej, så fungerar det inte. Jag väntar tills dom ringer. Då har jag bättre utgångsläge i löneförhandlingarna.
<HeMan> realubot: då förstår jag varför det går sådär i ditt jobbletande
<realubot> Markk: Tala för dig själv.
<HeMan> realubot: men med tanke på att de flesta jobb borde ge dig ett inkomstlyft så känns det lite destruktivt
<Markk> HeMan: +1 :D
<realubot> HeMan: Mm, jag kanske ska slå till på professortjänsten.
<HeMan> realubot: gör det!
<realubot> Jag tror att jag skulle passa som professor. Jag är ju smart.
<HeMan> realubot: och håll dig borta från twitter
<HeMan> realubot: det handlar inte om att vara smart utan att vara duktig
<HeMan> realubot: det kan man vara utan att vara smart
<realubot> HeMan: Nja, dom måste allt ha lite i skallen också.
<realubot> Tor Aulin gör nog inte bort sig på ett IQ-test.
<HeMan> realubot: mången människa med mindre mellan öronen än dig har trots allt uträttat stordåd
<mazellan> hej, någon här som är ~insatt i iptables och har lust med några frågor?
<HeMan> mazellan: shoot!
<mazellan> försöker routa port 80 trafik till en dator bakom datorn som är mot internet
<mazellan> iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 8008 -j DNAT --to 192.168.1.10:80
<realubot> HeMan: Jo, förstår du då vilen press jag känner?
<mazellan> iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp -i eth1 -o eth0 -d 192.168.1.10 --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<HeMan> mazellan: så det är <externip>:8008 du vill skicka till 1928.168.1.10:80?
<mazellan> det "lustiga" är att jag gör samma med port 22 och det funkar :s
<mazellan> japp
<realubot> Markk: Hur går det för dig på jobbet då? Statusuppdatering?
<Markk> Det rullar på.
<HeMan> mazellan: du har -i eth0 på ena och -i eth1 på andra
<Markk> På väg mot att bli fast anställd.
<Markk> Och jag trivs jävligt bra.
<HeMan> mazellan: dvs olika inkommande interface
<mazellan> hmm, stämmer
<realubot> Markk: Jag hoppas dina kollegor känner likadant.
<mazellan> blir då än mer konfunderad... hur kan det gå att ssh'a in till en dator på det lokala nätet då jag har samma fel för den :?
<Markk> realubot: Det verkar som sådan.
<mazellan> HeMan, FORWARD biten är tydligen onödig!? PREROUTING skickar tydligen direkt till given ip:port
<larsemil> mazellan: heman har alltid rätt. man kan tro att han inte har det, men så visar det sig sen att man har det ändå.
<mazellan> :) tvekar inte, jag vet att jag har fel (någonstans). Annars skulle det funka för mej :)
<realubot> ispookan: Hallå där.
<ispookan> realubot: God dag.. Allt bra?
<ispookan> Men nu tillbaka till jobbet kommer in ikväll lär fråga om tips osv ska installera ubuntu ikväll på min server...
<realubot> Intressant: http://www.svd.se/kultur/adaktusson-lanserar-tidningsautomat_7656892.svd
<realubot> Jag tycker det låter som en bra idé. Ett mellanting mellan papperstidning och digitala utgåvor. Dock så kommer surfplattorna sabba Lasses idé.
<dubac0> is there a channel where i can discuss Gustaf Adolf (vasa) history?
<realubot> dubac0: Who is Gustaf Adolf Vasa?
<realubot> dubac0: Did you mean the swedish king named Adolf Hitler?
<realubot> dubac0: Gustav Vasa is one former sedish king. Gustav II Adolf is another king.
<realubot> *swedish
<realubot> Both are dead, fortunately.
<realubot> They were bad guys.
<realubot> Gustav Vasa wanted to decide everything in people's lives and Gustav II Adolf went to war now and then.
<realubot> dubac0: The story about the death of Gustav II Adolf is quite funny.
<realubot> dubac0: He joined a battle and when his army was selebrating the victory some soldiers asked "Were the heck is the king?". Nobody knew the answer.
<realubot> After a while the begun to search for him and after a couple of hours the found him dead on the battlefield.
<realubot> The soldiers went back home to Sweden and then they lived happily for all their lives ... THE END.
<realubot> *celebrating
<realubot> Next question?
<dubac0> 'i meant  Gustav Adolf den store
<realubot> dubac0: There is a great channel where one can discuss Gustav II Adolf. You will get the address if you prove that you do use Linux as an operatiing system.
<realubot> ... and if you solve bug #1.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Proprietary operating systems have a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<realubot> dubac0: This is another swedish king: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e5/CharlesXIIAutopsy1916.jpg
<realubot> He was a dictator. They often end like that. Sooner or later.
<realubot> dubac0: Why do you want to discuss that old man?
 * realubot inser att hans engelska skuulle må bra av en uppfräschning.
<realubot> Sedan när skrev man on the battlefield. At ska det väl ändå vara. *suck*
<realubot> Typisk svengelska.
<realubot> Zambezi: James Roberts dotter tydligen ... http://www.gp.se/nyheter/goteborg/1.1123216-halla-eller-jamina-roberts
<realubot> Zambezi: http://www.dutchbodybuilding.com/gallery/data/809/Roberts_570988ad_.jpg
<realubot> Zambezi: Om du inte har koll. :)
<johanbr> larsemil: "Some programmers think 'I'll solve it using regular expressions' when they have a problem. Now they have two problems." - JWZ
<johanbr> hmm... såg att HeMan redan dragit fram det citatet
 * johanbr ska läsa noggrannare nästa gång
<andol> Nej, för permanenta lösning över en viss komplexitetsgrad ska man nog vara försiktig med reguljära uttryck. Däremot är det ju helt fantastiskt då man ad-hoc behöver bearbeta en datamängd tillräckligt bra.
<Spookan> Tjena grabbar & flickor!
<Screedo> godkväll
<realubot> Spookan: Tjenare hacker.
<Spookan> realubot: Tjena! Jag är långt ifrån en hacker.. ;)
<Zambezi> realubot: Han lär kurat som en hingst!
 * realubot går på händerna.
<HeMan> andol: jag har flera gånger sett folk i matsalen med dit nick på tröjan
<HeMan> andol: tills jag noterar att det står andon...
<andol> HeMan: Jag lyckades inte helt med den PR-kampanjen :)
<HeMan> andol: off by 2
<HeMan> eller nått
<HeMan> andol: lite intressant förresten om gammel-Lysiten
<HeMan> andol: visste bara att han varit på intervju men hade inte hört något mer
<andol> HeMan: Det är i KOM det händer!
<HeMan> andol: tydligen
<HeMan> andol: senast jag kör KOM var väl typ -94 eller -95
<andol> HeMan: En LysKOM eller en mer traditionell KOM?
<HeMan> andol: tror det var LysKOM
<andol> HeMan: Inte hög tid att göra comeback då, kanske säg via en intern KOM på Southpole? :-)
<HeMan> andol: vi har nyligen kört igång jabber ordentligt, vet inte om jag riktigt får gehör för en annan lösning
<andol> HeMan: På tal om XMPP så tror jag att du vill re-requesta authorization från mig. I och med att jag bytt xmpp-provider så tror jag just nu att problemet ligger i att southpoles xmpp-server tror att den har en auth från min xmpp-server, men att den inte har det.
<ibm> vet någon hur detta kan fixas E: hwtest-gtk: underprocessen installerade post-removal-skript gav felkod 2
<ibm> och detta Raderar konfigurationsfiler för hwtest-gtk ...
<ibm> /var/lib/dpkg/info/hwtest-gtk.postrm: 4: .: Can't open /var/lib/dpkg/info/hwtest.postrm
<ibm> dpkg: fel vid hantering av hwtest-gtk (--purge):
<ibm>  underprocessen installerade post-removal-skript gav felkod 2
<ibm> Ingen apport-rapport skrevs därför att MaxReports redan har uppnåtts
<ibm> sover alla?
<ibm> snälla hjälp?
<johanbr> ibm: det är nog inte så mycket att oroa sig över
<johanbr> du kan alltid ta bort paketet hwtest-gtk om det bekymrar dig
<ibm> detta är bara ett det finns flera stycken
<ibm> konfigurations filer som är kvar lämnade
<ibm> det kommer alltid massor med text
<ibm> även vid användningen av programmet synaptic
<ibm> de finns där helt i onödan
<ibm> hur får jag bort de helt
<ibm> ?
<ibm> ?
<ibm> johanbr är du kvar?
<ibm> johanbr vet du hur man kan göra det?
<ispookan> Ingen vaken själ inte ens realubot!? :)
<johanbr> ibm: prova "sudo dpkg -P hwtest-gtk"
<einand> Todays fscons picturs http://imgur.com/a/9JW57
<ibm> johanbr Tar bort hwtest-gtk ...
<ibm> Raderar konfigurationsfiler för hwtest-gtk ...
<ibm> /var/lib/dpkg/info/hwtest-gtk.postrm: 4: .: Can't open /var/lib/dpkg/info/hwtest.postrm
<ibm> dpkg: fel vid hantering av hwtest-gtk (--purge):
<ibm>  underprocessen installerade post-removal-skript gav felkod 2
<ibm> Fel uppstod vid hantering:
<ibm>  hwtest-gtk
<ibm> johanbr de två första raderna ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg -P hwtest-gtk
<ibm> (Läser databasen ... 324327 filer och kataloger installerade.)
<ibm> hur fixar jag detta? ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<ibm> Läser paketlistor... Färdig
<ibm> Bygger beroendeträd
<ibm> Läser tillståndsinformation... Färdig
<ibm> 0 att uppgradera, 0 att nyinstallera, 0 att ta bort och 0 att inte uppgradera.
<ibm> 1 är inte helt installerade eller borttagna.
<ibm> Efter denna åtgärd kommer ytterligare 0 B utrymme användas på disken.
<ibm> Vill du fortsätta [J/n]? J
<ibm> Ställer in nvidia-kernel-common (20051028+1ubuntu7) ...
<ibm> update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/nvidia-kernel missing LSB information
<ibm> update-rc.d: see <http://wiki.debian.org/LSBInitScripts>
<ibm> usage: update-rc.d [-n] [-f] <basename> remove
<ibm>        update-rc.d [-n] <basename> defaults [NN | SS KK]
<ibm>        update-rc.d [-n] <basename> start|stop NN runlvl [runlvl] [...] .
<ibm>        update-rc.d [-n] <basename> disable|enable [S|2|3|4|5]
<ibm> 		-n: not really
<ibm> 		-f: force
<ibm> The disable|enable API is not stable and might change in the future.
<ibm> dpkg: fel vid hantering av nvidia-kernel-common (--configure):
<ibm>  underprocessen installerade post-installation-skript gav felkod 1
<ibm> Fel uppstod vid hantering:
<ibm>  nvidia-kernel-common
<ibm> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<ibm> hur fixar jag detta?
<einand> ibm: för i hel.... hörtalas om pastebin?
<PinkiePie_> Bronystep is the shit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ul8synVpdr4
#ubuntu-se 2012-11-10
<ibm> johanbr är du kvar?
<ibm> johanbr vet du hur man kan göra det?
<ibm> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1346575/ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1346581/
<ibm> snälla någon hjälp mig http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1346575/ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1346581/
<ispookan> Det fick bli FreeBSD på servern.
<ibm> vad är meningen med freebsd vad är så speciellt med den?
<ibm> jämfört med gnu/linux?
<ispookan> Jag tröttnade efter att ha testat att bränna två ubuntu skivor, så blev att testa freebsd.. Tycker att det känns stabilare som server os än linux, kanske bara är en fix ide iofs...
<ispookan> Nu blev det sängen...
<ibm> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1346575/ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1346581/
<ibm> snälla någon hjälp mig http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1346575/ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1346581/
<ibm> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1346575/ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1346581/
<ibm> snälla någon hjälp mig http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1346575/ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1346581/
<realubot> ibm is back!
<Screedo> God morgon
<realubot> Screedo: God morgon.
<realubot> Screedo: Ännu en ny dag i den öppna såsens tecken?
<Screedo> öppna såsens tecken? :)
<Screedo> men helt klart, en ny dag är det
<Screedo> en förkyld sådan :/
<Screedo> men, en roligt dag hoppas jag på, fick mitt raidkort igår, så ska bygga om min lagrings maskin idag, in med freenas, zfs, och strukturera upp allt.
<realubot> Aha.
<Screedo> såg The Expandables 2 igår, den var helt OK, man får ta den för vad den är, de har ju faktiskt bjudit på sig själva i den filmen, framför allt Norris :)
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Det var länge sedan jag tittade på film faktiskt.
<larsemil> zenburn <3
<larsemil> urxvt. <3
<Whiskey> hur fan matchar man regexp
<HeMan> Whiskey: kolla om inte visual-regexp kan hjälpa till
<Whiskey> :P
<Whiskey> kan du php?
<X-Sleepy-X> test åäö
<X-Sleepy-X> :)
<hexabit> Är du inne? :)
<hexabit> Jeppe!!!
<X-Sleepy-X> kan inte köra ubuntu
<X-Sleepy-X> :(
<X-Sleepy-X> eller kan och kan
<X-Sleepy-X> men orkar inte
<X-Sleepy-X> orkar inte fixa så att ljusstyrkan inte ökas så fort skärmen släcks och sedan tänds
<einand> updated with about 40 more pictues https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151124789417997.448059.583277996&type=1&l=82a89bf8d5
<Peyam> hi ubuntuuuuuuuu nördar
<Markk> Good.
<Markk> And why are we speaking English in a Swedish IRC channel?
<Markk> Are you doing a Bittin and spamming channels with URLs?
<Peyam> E du ny?
<Peyam> orkar er nya
<ispookan> Hemskt vad de har reklam på tv...
<Peyam> ja
<Peyam> överallt
#ubuntu-se 2012-11-11
<realubot> Yo!
<Screedo> god morgon
<ibm> snälla någon hjälp mig med att fixa dessa olika fel http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1349950/ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1349951/
<coffe> 20051028+1ubuntu7) ? vad är det för gammal skit du försöker skicka in i ditt system ?
<ispookan> God morgon på er pojkar & flickor.
<realubot> Hallå tjejer!
<maxjezy> tjena realuboten
<realubot> maxjezy: Hur lever du?
<maxjezy> realubot, gött, jag lever som fisken i havet
<maxjezy> realubot, hur lever du då?
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag lever som fisken i fiskdisken.
<realubot> maxjezy: Har du gjort några fler barn sedan sist då?
<realubot> maxjezy: Den här kanalen har somnat in helt sedan jag drog ner på aktivitetsnivån.
<maxjezy> realubot, javisst, den är helseg numera.
<maxjezy> jag har jobbat på barn men vet inte om det gett resultat ännu
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag håller tummarna.
<maxjezy> :)
<realubot> SAS lägger ner snart, verkar det som.
<realubot> Nedläggning av Sverige går allt snabbare ...
<realubot> Regeringen tar snart beslut om att du måste flytta dit där jobben finns om så till Indien eller Kina.
<realubot> *Riksdagen
<realubot> Tar beslut. Inte regeringen.
<maxjezy> jo, hemskt
<maxjezy> jag tror vi kan ta över makten om vi jobbar på det
<maxjezy> men människor är för lata
<coobra> ;D
<coobra> fan lämnar folk för
<coobra> vavava
<Spookan> Jag fick nyss ett strömavbrott i 3 sek typ :(
<coobra> :(
<realubot> einand: Ryck upp den här kanalen nu va?
 * Spookan komplirer bitchx på servern...
<HakanS> realubot: Einand använder ju inte Ubuntu, så varför skulle han "rycka upp kanalen"?
<Spookan> Ska se om man kan lära sig den lite. ;)
<Screedo> vilka linux distar använder ni er av?
<Spookan> Screedo: Jag kör Mac OS X på min main och FreeBSD 9.0 på servern jag leker lite med.
<Screedo> ok
<HakanS> Screedo: Jag kör Kubuntu 12.10
<Screedo> körde preics in freenas 8.3 på min lagringsmaskin, men den hänger sig så fort jag kopierar över filer.
<Screedo> kör ubuntu 12.04 på en vm och har installerat debian 6 på en annan vm för att testa.
<Screedo> funderar på om jag ska dra in freebsd 9, pga zfs, eller köra in debian på den.
<Spookan> Screedo: Freebsd är ju nice. Det tuffar på.. ;)
<realubot> "I tumultet åkte Majas klänning upp till midjan och tittarna fick se en klassisk troschock."
<realubot> Jag hoppas Aftonbladet kursar med SAS.
<realubot> Klassisk troschock.
<realubot> *suck*
<Spookan> Maja?
<realubot> I the Sounds.
<Spookan> Söt tjej.
<realubot> Nej.
<realubot> Det tycker jag inte. På viss bilder ja, på andra nej.
 * HakanS förstår inte att folk orkar läsa vad kvällstidningarna skriver.
<realubot> HakanS: Det går ju knappt at undvika. Då får man slut läsa Aftonbladet/Expressen.
<Screedo> Spookan: frågan är bara om jag får samma problem i freebsd som i freenas med att OS'et hänger sig helt, bara reset knappen på maskinen som gäller då.
<HakanS> realubot: Det är ju bara att inte köpa tidningarna eller gå in på deras hemsidor. Svårare än så är det inte.
<Spookan> Screedo: Kommer det bara när du ska kopiera filer till det?
<Screedo> jupp
<Screedo> från och till maskinen
<Screedo> hänger sig helt
<Spookan> Bara att testa att slänga in freebsd, det kostar ju inget. ;)
<Screedo> http://forums.freenas.org/archive/index.php/t-511.html
<Screedo> verkar tydligen hänt flera som börjat använda freenas 8+
<maxjezy> är nas fängslad?
<maxjezy> :P
<Screedo> så sitter och funderar på vilket OS man ska använda istället.
<realubot> HakanS: Jag köper inte Expressen/Aftonbladet men jag surfar sidorna för att läsa inrikesnyheter.
<Screedo> fördelen med freenas var just zfs, det sägs att det ska vara så bra för lagring, och sedan webgui för de enkla sakerna är ju inget negativt.
<maxjezy> jag använder windows 8, men jag avvaktar och ser vad priset hamnar på när det säljs sen, consumer preview nu
<Spookan> För lagring duger det väl med FAT16? :P
<maxjezy> väldigt stabilt och snyggt, bästa operativa systemet ever
<Screedo> lol
<Screedo> win 8 lockar mig inte alls.
<maxjezy> det enda som inte lockar med windows är alla titthål för illuminati
<maxjezy> ögon och trianglar
<Spookan> Inte mig heller, men måste väl slänga in det och leka med det lite då jag måste kunna det tack vare jobbet...
<Screedo> :(
<Screedo> vi kör fortfarande win XP
<Screedo> :D
<maxjezy> synd att windows är evil
<maxjezy> hade varit skitbra om de va harmlösa och goda
<maxjezy> då hade man kunna njuta av stabilitet och stil och simpelheten i lugn och ro
<maxjezy> är det någon av er som kollat igenom all kod i ubuntu?
<Spookan> Nä dags för lite PS3 och Netflix.
<realubot> Ubuntu rullar på väldigt stabilt på min machine.
<maxjezy> realubot, du kör ju en honda 98
<Screedo> tycker inte om unity
<maxjezy> jag känner iaf på mig att linuxvärlden kommer få ett fett spel snart
<Screedo> till och med win 8 har vackrare gui än unity
<HakanS> maxjezy: Vad är fördelen med Windows 8 jämfört med Windows 7?
<HakanS> Screedo: Har du provat Kubuntu?
<Screedo> nä
<maxjezy> HakanS, startmenyn, nya utseendet och tusentals funktioner för touchenheter
<maxjezy> men att det är ett komplett och genialiskt desktop operativsystem gör det så nice
<ePax> Någon som vet vad det hr kan vara för nåt? "GET / HTTP/1.0" 302 450 "-" "Wget/1.12 (linux-gnu)"
<maxjezy> de har arbetat mycket med skrivbordsmöjligheter
<maxjezy> appmiljöer
<HakanS> maxjezy: Om man inte har en touch-skärm då?
<maxjezy> apparna isf
<maxjezy> och allt är ju egentligen bytt
<maxjezy> det är ju som att jämnföra en bil med kasettbandspelare och en med mp3
<maxjezy> jag har inte en till dvi kabel, annars hade jag testat med 2 skärmar
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag kör Lubuntu.
<maxjezy> tror det kommer funka asnice
<realubot> Lubuntu is the shit.
<Screedo> HakanS: drar ner Kubuntu, får se hur det är, kommer iofs att köra det på en ren lagringsmaskin.
<maxjezy> HakanS, touchscreen till dator är bara jobbigt
<Screedo> som står i förrådet. :D
<HakanS> maxjezy: Men vad är fördelarna med appmiljön och apparna, om man inte har en touchskärm? Jämfört men Windows 7?
<maxjezy> musarm är ett minne att njuta av
<Screedo> skillnaden mellan dekstop och server versionen är att desktop har gui?
<maxjezy> HakanS, avskalad design, fullskärmskänslan, media spelare miljöer osv
<maxjezy> det är ett helt nytt tänk, datorns plats är inte bara framför hackern numera
<maxjezy> menyn är lätt att navigera i, inga undermenyer och tjaffs som i gamla windows och ubuntu nu
<maxjezy> man bygger sitt eget familjeträd av program
<maxjezy> antagligen kommer unity ta lärdom av windows framöver
<realubot> Screedo: Kör Ubuntu Command Line från Ubuntu 12.04 Alternate då.
<realubot> De borde väl vara det bästa Ubuntu-alt. för en ren lagringsmaskin.
<maxjezy> realubot, ja tycker designen är så pass outdated i alla linuxdistros nu
<maxjezy> speciellt dom där outsider varianterna
<maxjezy> HakanS, windows 7 känns mer som vista
<maxjezy> när man får 8an
<realubot> Screedo: Nej, Server Edition har vissa server-moduler också. Så om du vill ha ett Desktop-operativ så använd Command Line från Alternate.
<maxjezy> jag har dock inte testat ubuntu 12.10
<realubot> Ubuntu Server + GUI != Ubuntu Command Line
<realubot> Ubuntu Server + GUI != Ubuntu Desktop, menar jag.
<maxjezy> måste kolla lite på youtube, lär ju dykt upp lite videos
<maxjezy> bbl
<realubot> Ubuntu Command Line + GUI == Ubuntu Desktop.
<Screedo> jag vill gärna har server versionen, men, som en nybörjare på linux, är gui en life savier ibland :)
<realubot> !users
<ubot2> Factoid 'users' not found
<Screedo> som när man ska fixa till en raid...
<Screedo> lättare köra det gui baserat än via terminalen.
<realubot> Mjo.
<Screedo> sedan är man väl en feigs också :D
<realubot> Innan man har bra kläm på Terminalen är det ju det.
<realubot> Screedo: Du kanske blir tuffare när du blir äldre.
<realubot> "Därmed slutade Barack Obamas segersiffror på 332 mot Mitt Romneys 206 elektorsröster, en mycket klar segermarginal."
<realubot> Snacka om tidningsanka om att det var så jämnt.
<realubot> Jenny?
<HakanS> realubot: Detta är inte rätt ställe att ragga. ;)
<realubot> HakanS: Jag raggar inte. Jag bara stämmer av läget. ;)
<Screedo> kan man köra kubuntu på ett pci grafikkort? :D
<coobra> pci ?
<coobra> klart du kan köra linux på vad fan som  :D
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> fick ta PCIe x16 till raid kortet :D
<realubot> Jag kör Ubuntu på chassifläkten.
<realubot> Det var riktigt svårt att installera. Fläkten snurrar så förbannat.
<Screedo> försök lägga den mellan bladen
<Screedo> på fläkten då
<larsemil> realubot: jag kör linux på gylfen
<larsemil> så min sambo kan bara köra #eject när hon vill
<MarkusDBX> Jag ska precis uppgradera till 12.10. Är det värt att köra unity? Jag är en sån där som gillar gammal klassisk gnome, alternativ xubuntu. Ska jag tänka om och ge unity en chans?
<Screedo> MarkusDBX: är bara du som kan svara på det, men själv tycker jag unity suger, ett riktigt hemskt gui.
<Screedo> men eftersom du låter tveksam så har du egentligen inte dömt ut det helt. :)
<realubot> MarkusDBX: Jag gillar Lubuntu.
<Screedo> kubuntu ser riktigt nice ut.
<realubot> MarkusDBX: Ubuntu 12.10 sägs vara segare än 12.04.
<Screedo> håller på att installera det nu.
<MarkusDBX> realubot: vilken wm är det i lubuntu
<realubot> MarkusDBX: Openbox.
<larsemil> MarkusDBX: jag har gett unity så många chanser. Förra gången var sista så jag gjorde slut. Hon har förändrats för mycket helt enkelt.
<realubot> MarkusDBX: Och Skrivbordsmiljö LXDE.
<Screedo> larsemil, vilken dist kör du nu?
<realubot> MarkusDBX: SÃ¥ ser Lubuntu 12.10 ut: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/4/48/Lubuntu_12.10.png
<larsemil> MarkusDBX: har hittat en mycket vackrare, mognare och seriösare DE nu. - KDE.
<realubot> larsemil: Vad har du emot Lubuntu då?
<MarkusDBX> hehe är det någon i kanalen som tycker om unity?
<MarkusDBX> ping
<larsemil> realubot: har aldrig provat.
<larsemil> set hiligt_color
<larsemil> sorry
<coffe> jag har skaffat en eldig älskarinna i gnome3
<larsemil> kan någon hilighta mig en gång
<coffe> larsemil,  vet inte om jag orkar
<larsemil> det vill sig inte
<larsemil> har ett nytt irssitema
<larsemil> men det är dåligt med hilights
<larsemil> kan iof vara terminalen också
<MarkusDBX> coffe: vad tycker du är bäst i gnome3?
<Screedo> Kubuntu verkar verkligen nice.
<coffe> MarkusDBX,  att det är bättre än unity och kde
<larsemil> vad är det som gör det bättre?
<coffe> larsemil,  det är snabb arbetat.  lätt att lära sig , simpelt, har man anv gnome innan så känner man sig mer hemma än i unity
<MarkusDBX> underhålls gnome 3 aktivt
<coffe> MarkusDBX,  japps
<ibm> snälla någon hjälp mig med att fixa dessa olika fel http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1349950/ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1349951/
<Screedo> ibm, coffe frågade dig en fårga innan anågende ditt problem.
<Screedo> fråga*
<ibm> vilken fråga den har jag missat
<Screedo> [08:43] <coffe> 20051028+1ubuntu7) ? vad är det för gammal skit du försöker skicka in i ditt system ?
<ibm> vad menar han med det här
<ibm> jag fattar inte?
<ibm> jag försöker få bort de onödiga programmen?
<HakanS> ibm: Vilken version av Ubuntu kör du?
<ibm> 12.10
<ibm> xubuntu
<Screedo> ibm: Coffe hänvisar nog till denna raden "Ställer in nvidia-kernel-common (20051028+1ubuntu7) "
<ibm> det är ju den som inte går att ta bort även med autoremove trots att det står att autoremove kan ta bort den
<ibm> hur får man bort det
<ibm> ?
<ibm> ?
<HakanS> ibm: Prova detta kommando i terminalen: sudo dpkg --force all --remove nvidia-kernel-common
<ibm> nix det funkade inte http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1351293/
<HakanS> ibm: Det du kan prova är att köra de kommandon som anges i inlägg #12 här: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+question/118518
<ibm> HakanS det hjälpte inte heller http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1351401/
<ibm> HakanS har du andra tips?
<HakanS> ibm: Nej. Jag har inga andra tips.
<ibm> ok
<ibm> tack ska du ha i alla fall
<HakanS> ibm: När fick du felet första gången?
<ibm> snälla någon hjälp mig med att fixa dessa olika fel http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1351486/ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1349951/
<ibm> HakanS hur får jag bort backupen som den gjorde enligt #12 och alla andra onödiga filer som skapades då enligt #12
<ibm> HakanS jag vill inte ha massa med backup och onödiga filer
<HakanS> ibm: När fick du felet första gången?
<ibm> HakanS det var efter uppgraderingen till 12.04
<ibm> HakanS från 11.10
<HakanS> ibm: Du tar bort backupen med kommandot: sudo rm -rf /var/lib/dpkg.backup
<HakanS> ibm: Prova detta: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1482704&page=2
<ibm> HakanS detta installerar om programmet jag vill ju få bort den?
<HakanS> ibm: Prova och se.
<ibm> ok provar
<ibm> va har den lyckats?
<ibm> HakanS http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1351579/
<HakanS> ibm: Om du nu kör: sudo apt-get update och sudo apt-get upgrade
<HakanS> ibm: Vad händer då?
<ibm> HakanS http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1351603/
<HakanS> ibm: Det ser ju bra ut.
<ibm> HakanS enligt #12 finns det något annat sparat i onödan eller är det bara backupen?
<HakanS> ibm: Bara backupen.
<ibm> HakanS jag vill få bort allt onödigt som #12 har skapat hur gör jag det?
<HakanS> ibm: Som jag skrev tidigare så tar du bort backupen med kommandot: sudo rm -rf /var/lib/dpkg.backup
<ibm> HakanS ok
<ibm> HakanS nu har jag dessa kvar lämnade program där konfigurations filerna inte går bort vet du hur man kan få bort dessa http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1351646/
<HakanS> ibm: Vad är det för konfigurationsfiler som inte går att ta bort?
<HakanS> ibm: Varför vill du ta bort bluez-audio, bluez-utils, gnome-games, gnome-utils och ibritish? De är ju inte installerade.
<Peyam> ringde mig från radio tjänsten och sa att jag nyligen köpt en tv och ifall det e jag som står för licensen
<Peyam> Jag visste inte att de kollar vad jag köper o inte köper
<Peyam> det e sjukt
<HakanS> Peyam: Det är väl affären som meddelat Radiotjänst.
<Peyam> Tror inte att en affär erbjuer en myndighet " Kom o titta vilka som köper"
<Peyam> det kan vara banken
<HakanS> Peyam: http://www.radiotjanst.se/sv/Kundservice/Vanliga-fragor-och-svar/Vad-galler-for-tv-handlare/
<Peyam> HakanS: ur right.
<Peyam> tack
<johanbr> ibm: prova "sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/hwtest-gtk.* && sudo dpkg -P hwtest-gtk"
<ibm> HakanS ja jag vill ta bort konfigurations filerna av dessa program
<johanbr> det kan lämna lite krafs kvar, men det är inget att bekymra sig om
<HakanS> ibm: Men du har ju inte programmen installerade.
<ibm> HakanS jag försöker få bort de med synaptic det funkar inte
<HakanS> ibm: Var hittar du konfigurationsfilerna som du inte kan ta bort?
<ibm> HakanS i synaptic
<ibm> HakanS jag vet att dessa program inte är installerade men deras konfigurations filer finns ju kvar
<HakanS> ibm: Det är inget att bry sig om.
<ibm> HakanS va?
<ibm> HakanS jag vill inte ha dessa filer kvar i onödan
<HakanS> ibm: Det gör inget om det ligger några konfigurationsfiler kvar
<ibm> HakanS de tar plats
<ibm> HakanS eller hur?
<ibm> HakanS jag trodde att purge kunde ta bort de
<ibm> HakanS finns det ett annat sätt?
<HakanS> ibm: Hur stor hårddisk har du?
<HakanS> ibm: Ser du var på hårddisken som filerna ligger?
<ibm> HakanS totalt 40GB med windows bara 10 gb totalt för ubuntu
<ibm> HakanS nej jag vet inte hur man kollar det
<HakanS> ibm: Hur visar synaptic att det ligger konfigurationsfiler kvar på din dator?
<ibm> HakanS på vänster sida står det kvar lämnade program eller filer och så kan man titta vad de heter
<ibm> HakanS jag gillar synaptic men inte när det gäller att ta bort dessa
<HakanS> ibm: Det handlar nog bara om några MByte data.
<ibm> HakanS jag trodde att gnu/linux inte lämnade kvar saker som windows
<ibm> HakanS det verkar som om alla os gör det
<ibm> ?
<ibm> ?
<HakanS> ibm: Det finns olika orsaker till att filer inte tas bort på rätt sätt.
<HakanS> ibm: Vad händer om du högerklickar och väljer total borttagning?
<ibm> HakanS den misslyckas
<ibm> HakanS jag har även provat att starta om datorn
<HakanS> ibm: Vad får du för meddelande?
<ibm> HakanS det beror på om jag försöker ta bort alla eller bara en
<HakanS> ibm: Om du tar bort en.
<ibm> HakanS vilken ska jag försöka?
<HakanS> ibm: Vilken som hels.
<ibm> HakanS ok provar
<HakanS> *helst
<ibm> HakanS det står E: hwtest-gtk: underprocessen installerade post-removal-skript gav felkod 2
<HakanS> ibm: I synaptic? Om du provar någon annan då?
<ispookan> ibm: Vet du i vilken mapp filerna ligger i?
<ibm> HakanS på de andra det står bara att de misslyckas det står inte varför eller någon förklaring
<realubot> ibm: Skit i konfigurationsfilerna. Låt filerna ligga kvar. Dom gör ingen skada och tar inte upp mycket utrymme. Det är inget problem.
<HakanS> ibm: Säger samma som realubot. Bry dig inte om dem.
<ibm> HakanS jag har bara totalt för xubuntu 10 gb
<realubot> ibm: Några MB gör ingen skillnad.
<ibm> HakanS hur mycket plats kan de ta
<HakanS> ibm: Det räcker gott och väl om du inte installerar väldigt stora program.
<ibm> ?
<ispookan> ibm: Samma fråga för andra gången. Vet du i vilken mapp filerna ligger i?
<ibm> ?
<ibm> nej
<ispookan> ibm: Ok.
<ibm> har ingen ide
<realubot> ibm: Det är inte gamla konfigurationsfiler som kommer att fylla upp din 10 GB hdd så det spelar ingen roll ur utrymmessynpunkt om filerna ligger kvar eller inte.
<HakanS> ibm: Även om dessa konfigurationsfiler är på sammanlagt 10 MB så är det en promille av hårddiskutrymmet.
<ibm> i windows kan man ha flera os på samma gång t. ex. dessa partitioner C:\ D:\ E:\ F:\  men i gnu/linux blir det typ partitionen / och /home, man kan ju inte lägga till t. ex. 2 / eller /home, hur kan man då ha olika gnu/linux os?
<ibm> är det möjligt eller?
<gusnan> ibm, Du kan montera en annan installations root precis var du vill. till exempel /media/annanroot - Då kommer du åt den installationens home via /media/annanroot/home
<ibm> gusnan hur kan man ha 2 root / partitioner
<ibm> gusnan installationen accepterar bara en root partition
<ibm> i windows kan man t. ex. ha C:\ D:\ och olika os på dessa?
<gusnan> Ja, det är en root per installation som gäller. Om du sedan installerar linux igen på samma dator, men på en annan partition så får den installationen en annan root (/).
<andol> ibm: Alltså, du kan bara en / monterad åt gången, däremot går det ju alldeles utmärkt att låta olika partioner vara / beroende på vilken OS-instans man botar.
<gusnan> tack andol
<andol> gusnan: Tror vi lyckades kommentera rätt samtidigt där :)
<gusnan> :)
<ibm> krockar de inte då eftersom man har 2 styck root partitioner ?
<andol> ibm: Altså, en partion i sig har ingen aning om var den förväntas vara partionerad någonstans. Den informationen kommer i första hand från Grub, och därefter via fstab.
<andol> (Och när jag säger partioner så menar jag även i viss mån filsystemet som bor på partionen.)
<gusnan> ibm, en installation har alltid bara en /, om du vill hänvisa till en annan installations / så monterar du den på något annat ställe, och då får den därför också ett annat "namn" än /.
<ibm> grub är startprogrammet som startar från mbr boot sektorn men vad är fstab?
<einand> gusnan: sanning med modifikation ;)
<ibm> vilken av os partitionen blir i så fall root i grub alltså i så fall vilken os betraktar grub som root partitionen?
<gusnan> einand, utveckla gärna.
<einand> du kan byta ut / mot något annat, dock måste du typ bygga om "allt" i systmet
<ibm> alltså om man vill ha debian fedora och ubuntu på olika partitioner då får alla sin egen root / partition?
<gusnan> ibm, japp
<ibm> hur kan då grub betrakta alla som root?
<ibm> och vad är fstab?
<gusnan> ibm, man säger till grub vilken partitions root som man jobbar mot. typ "root (hd0,0)"
<einand> grub skiter i vad som är root, är insallationen själv som väljer det
<einand> dvs varje enskild kernel hanterar dom anorlunda
<ibm> aha ok
<ibm> men vad är fstab?
<ibm> har den med fsck eller e2fsck att göra?
<gusnan> ibm, fstab berättar var olika partitioner är monterade i filsystemet. självklart är ju root listad även där... :)
<ibm> aha ok
#ubuntu-se 2013-11-04
<ispookan> realubot: Vaken/hema?
<larsemil> morrn
<HeMan> Haloj!
<larsemil> HeMan: blev ett sånt kit och ett sensorkit. dalnix julklapp till de anställda
<HeMan> larsemil: var ansöker jag om jobb hos dalnix?
<larsemil> är fullt bemannade. om du inte vill jobba utan lön då. då finns det.
<andol> HeMan: Den informationen hittar du under /root på www.dalnix.se-servern.
<MaxJezy> fan vilken misslyckad lunch det blev, hår i maten och en metallflisa dessutom
<MaxJezy> metallspån på typ 6-7 cm
<MaxJezy> HeMan, jobba utan lön, det ska man vara tacksam för att få göra i sverige för erfarenhet är a & o numera.
<MaxJezy> är det någon här som är lite ny i branchen och vill göra en hemsida åt mig?
<MaxJezy> jag kan erbjuda credit för hemsidebygget.
<MaxJezy> på hemsidan.
<MaxJezy> jag kan även stå för käk ibland via valfri restaurang på onlinepizza.se
<MaxJezy> jag vill migrera bort från bloggstilen som jag har nu
<MaxJezy> emigrera
<Barre> andol: hahahaha.... du är rolig du :)
<MaxJezy> realubot: [05:03] <realubot> blurkis: Det var någon annan som klagade på det för någon dag sedan så det verkar inte bättre.
<MaxJezy> de kör säkert inte linuxservrar
<andol> Barre: Tja, vissa av oss har ju haft föråmen att växa upp i Göteborgsområdet :-)
<einand> realubot: vad skoja du om?
<einand> Så otroligt skoj att hänga i #windows95 är alltid någon idiot som kommer indär, och skriver hej
<LjL> vad är för fel med att skriva hej? O.o
<einand> LjL: inget, är bara konstigt att någon kommer fram till en säger hej, och sedan springer iväg igen.
<LjL> jadå, förstod inte att dom lämnade senare
<einand> LjL: jag som tyvär utelämnade information i min irritation
<hexabit> einand: Såg du inte att jag var där inne och skrev hej?
<hexabit> :)
<einand> hexabit: jo ;)
<peyam> salam. det e farbror Peyam
<coobra> :o
<larsemil> peyam: salam alekum! kollo tamam?
<larsemil> Barre: vi har en HEL DEL dokumentation på hur man får modoboa att snurra som inte omnämns i den officiella dokumentationen...
<lord4163> modoboa, wtf?
<lord4163> okej då modo vet jag men boa.
<larsemil> modoboa.org
<maxjezy> "det här är ingen måltid, det är en chans att göra intryck" - siemens reklamen är så drygt dålig.
<maxjezy> mat för 12 personer men endast två till bords.
<maxjezy> liknar en dejt av något slag, stelt jävla siemens högblank aluminiumtjaffs.
<maxjezy> någon som kan bekräfta eller dementera uppgifterna jag har fått ryktesväg att nurvo rockchip android tv stickan fungerar med MICROSOFT WIRELESS DESKTOP 800 BLACK USB
<maxjezy> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010470580/microsoft-wireless-desktop-800-black-usb/
<maxjezy> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010742251/nurvo-rockchip-3066-android-tv/
<maxjezy> dessa två produkter ihop dvs.
<David-A> nu på tv "The Gatekeepers" SVT2 22:15-23:55, långdokumentär där bara personer från Israels säkerhetspolis pratar, ändå väldigt kritisk. mycket Ken-Burn-effekter (repris från april)
<David-A> nyss på tv  "Gatekeepers". starka ord, det näst sista gubben sa. finns på UR Play i 6 månader: http://urplay.se/Produkter/177600-Gatekeepers
#ubuntu-se 2013-11-05
<K350> Finns det någon databas man kan använda sig av för att snabbt få reda på vilket år en låt är utgiven?
<David-A> K350: vad vet du om låten? om du vet exakt hur långa låtarna på cd:n som den låg på är, kanske du kan använda CDDB
<Barre> larsemil: tar gärna del av den. Jag kommer (förmodligen) migrera min miljö under julhelgen
<larsemil> Barre: är ogg som skrivit ner allt när han installerat, så inte alltid det står kommentarer kring vad det är för något. men den är nödvändig för oss när vi sätter upp det
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Barre> larsemil: dutti kille den där oGG
<andol> Varför hör vi aldrig den där oGG kläcka ur sig något i kanalen? :)
<HeMan> U+1F596
<andol> HeMan: Gått och blivit lite Vulcan på gamla dar?
<larsemil> andol: Barre han hatar folk
<larsemil> andol: Barre har ju träffat honom
 * andol lutar mer åt att oGG är den persona larsemil använder när han hackar i sömnen.
<larsemil> därför jag säger att barre har träffat honom. jag har ju betalat barre för att säga ja nu.
<andol> larsemil: Är Barre dyr eller billig?
<HeMan> andol: njae, är ingen riktig trekkie
<HeMan> andol: tyckte mest det var ett roligt tecken
<HeMan> andol: har 14.04 fått någon ny kärna än?
<yarre> hade inte senaste kärnan fått nån massiv prestandaboost eller hur de nu va?
<Coffe> kan inte boota senaste kernel på min maskin hemma .
<andol> HeMan: Jorå, fick en 3.12-kärna i fredags, vilket jag ju försökte tala om för dig :P
<HeMan> andol: ok
<HeMan> andol: min irc-proxy spelar inte längre tillbaka alla loggar
<andol> HeMan: Låter ju potentiellt dåligt. Särskillt ifall något sagt något i en /query vilket de nästan torde kunna förvänta sig att du ska se.
<Barre> andol: jorå så att... larsemil ljuger inte... jag har... ehhh.. jag har träffat honom... sure....
<Barre> larsemil: pssst... tror du han gick på det?   ;P
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> man kanske skulle börja med karaktärsvitnen på irc
<Philip5> wb johanbr
<andol> Barre: Lättast vore antagligen ifall även jag blev mutad, att gå på det hela så att säga.
<larsemil> jag får allt oftare "det här klippet är inte tillgängligt" på min laptop när jag ska kika youtube.
<larsemil> känns som något borde uppdateras eller liknande. någon som vet vad detberor på?
<Zeadar> hur kollar man hur tangenten mellan ctr och alt är bunden. Den är tydligen inte erkänd som Super_L...
<Zeadar> I X alltså
<phnom> Zeadar: Om du vill ha bara keycoden så kanske sudo showkey --keycodes funkar
<phnom> Annars xev
<phnom> Tror den heter Mod4 ibland också
<Zeadar> blä... xev gav inget resultat, letade efter mitt tangentbord online och läste att super_l är utbytt mot en funktionsknapp som antagligen bara fungerar internt i tangentbordet (för att skicka höj/sänk volym, spela/pausa -signaler, etc)
<Zeadar> phnom: men tack ändå
<DrGrov> Hej hej
<DrGrov> Några förslag på WM/DE för 13.10? Helst inget KDE.
<andol> DrGrov: Emacs
<DrGrov> andol: Nja, det är lite väl hardcore ;)
<maxjezy> man skulle bo i ett varmt land på all inclusive hotell året om
<maxjezy> tittat lite på priser och man kan få det för ca 10-12 k / månad.
<maxjezy> räknar man på vad det kostar att bo i lägenhet + avgifter + mat i sverige så är det ungefär samma
<maxjezy> men i utlandet har man städning, slipper diska och man har flera pooler osv
<Aino_Unhola> Jag skulle vilja prova irc-client weechat, och jag installerade den med apt, om jag försöker att öppna den, säger det bara "Command not found"
<Aino_Unhola> Vad gör jag fel?
<Philip5> kör ett felaktigt kommando antagligen
<Philip5> weechat-curses är kommandot
<Aino_Unhola> Troligen inte.
<Aino_Unhola> Okej, det gjorde jag troligen :D
#ubuntu-se 2013-11-06
<realubot> Aftonbladet skriver att Jimmie Åkesson fick en tårta i ansiktet. Men den riktigt stora nyheten är att Jimmie är klonad. Se själva på Aftonbladets bild: http://gfx.aftonbladet-cdn.se/image/17789772/696/normal/ee6cca3d7d3f8/%C3%A5kesson.jpg
<maxjezy> realubot: den stora frågan alla ställer sig är nog när vi ser de första koncentrationslägren/ugnarna slå upp dörrarna för allmänheten
<maxjezy> tårtkvinnan har nog breivik som förebild
<realubot> maxjezy: 25:20 in i detta avsnitt: http://www.svtplay.se/video/1579079/5-11-21-00
<realubot> maxjezy: Är det Blender?
<realubot> maxjezy: Vi ligger illa till maxjezy. Personer som lever i marginalerna får alltid ta smällen när de stora pojkarna sabbar ekonomin.
<realubot> maxjezy: Majoriteten behöver syndabockar.
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Linda^> morrn
<yarre> frukost!
<andol> morgens
<yarre> andol, spelas de några mobila rpgs? ;)
<yarre> letar efter nåt att ha på min ajfön
<Linda^> gayfön
<yarre> Linda^, du kan va
<Linda^> ibland
<yarre> 99% av gångerna
<Linda^> More like 0.000000000001% av gångerna.
<andol> yarre: Räknas twitter? :P
<yarre> andol, nope :/
<realubot_> Lugna ner er.
<realubot> Det här är ingen lekstuga.
<Linda^> omg, lugna ner dig realubot
<Coffe> morgens
<AinoUnhola> God morgon!
<nicklas_> hallå, om jag installerar annat skrivbord typ xfce eller e, hur kan jag starta det? kan inte se sessionsväljaren på loginsidan
<Coffe> nicklas_:  efter du angett username så ska den komma upp
<yarre> nicklas_, http://i.stack.imgur.com/Fa7rN.png
<nicklas_> aha ok. alltså har inte installerat nåt.annat skrivbord än. kunde bara inte hitta var man byter session. har alltid hittat den på alla distar
<yarre> nicklas_, kolla bilden
<yarre> :)
<nicklas_> tack, men såg inget sånt kugghjul
<nicklas_> kanske för att jag inte hade installerat nåt annat skrivbord än
<yarre> möjligt
<nicklas_> har lite problem med datorn, ingen dist vill riktigt funka längre
<nicklas_> asus k72dr, den är tre år.gammal nu. problem med ati drivisarna
<AinoUnhola> http://www.byronknoll.com/earth.html
<AinoUnhola> Själv har jag spelat två timmar nu.
<HeMan> AinoUnhola: skulle vara trevligt med lite friktion mellan jorden och månen
<maxjezy> i framtiden kanske man kan tabba mellan skrivbordsmiljöerna
<maxjezy> lite som att växla tema bara
<HeMan> maxjezy: man kan ha flera X-servrar igång och växla med ctrl-alt-funktionstangenterna
<HeMan> maxjezy: fast jag ser inte riktigt vitsen med att kunna växla mellan dom
<maxjezy> inte jag heller, men samtidigt ser jag inte vitsen med mycket av det som kommer så det är inte helt otänkbart scenario för framtiden.
<maxjezy> HeMan, ett scenario där en sån funktion kan vara smidig kan ju vara tex när en vuxen sitter och gör excell arbeten och skriver fakturor osv och sedan vill barnet sitta en snabbis vid datorn
<HeMan> maxjezy: det finns ju redan möjlighet att växla användare
<maxjezy> då kan man snabbt slå på ett barnvänligt skrivbordsalternativ
<maxjezy> jo, men som det är nu så kräver det att man sparar arbetet och loggar ut osv
<HeMan> maxjezy: nej
<maxjezy> om man inte kan snabbtangenter
<HeMan> maxjezy: alla användare är inloggade
<HeMan> maxjezy: så när man växlar tillbaka så är man där man lämnade användaren
<maxjezy> men hur växlar du med bara musen?
<maxjezy> har för mig det krävdes att man logga ut för att gå in i kde från gnome tex
<maxjezy> den här funktionen är givetvis urkorkad men det är ett möjligt scenario för framtiden
<HeMan> maxjezy: jag har inte koll på kde men i unity klickar man bara på power-indikatorn uppe i högra hörnet
<maxjezy> och väljer?
<maxjezy> jag har inte unity nu så jag kan inte titta efter
<HeMan> maxjezy: tror det är "Växla användare"
<HeMan> maxjezy: jag brukar göra det på frugans dator
<maxjezy> och det fungerar även med olika användare på olika skrivbordsmiljöer?
<maxjezy> det jag menar är ju lite att växla utan att ha fler användare
<maxjezy> bara växla skrivbordsmiljö
<HeMan> maxjezy: det är bättre att ha flera användare
<maxjezy> men, funktionen är ju urkorkad, men värre funktioner har vi ju sett komma och gå
<HeMan> maxjezy: tex bookmarks i webläsaren vill man kanske ha färre till en yngre användare
<maxjezy> jo, det är sant
<maxjezy>  kanske ett childmode i ubuntu vore något
<maxjezy> massa goa spel i menyerna och tråkiga program försvinner
<HeMan> maxjezy: typ http://www.qimo4kids.com/?
<HeMan> maxjezy: sudo apt-get install qimo-games qimo-session qimo-wallpaper
<maxjezy> HeMan helt klart ett steg på vägen men det ser mer ut som gamla ubuntu med en docka och en annan wallpaper
<HeMan> maxjezy: var ett tag sedan jag testade den, kör vanlig ubuntu till mina barn
<maxjezy> ah
<maxjezy> hur gamla?
<HeMan> maxjezy: 7 och 5
<maxjezy> windows med 8:an har gjort det väldigt smidigt med att ha tydliga ikoner för barn i "väggen" som är lättåtkomlig
<HeMan> jag kör inte windows alls
<maxjezy> hur gillar 7åringen unity då?
<maxjezy> var övergången mellan det gamla och nya lätt?
<HeMan> han kör mest web-läsaren
<HeMan> älskar att sitta och programmera på scratch.mit.edu
<maxjezy> funderar lite på en chromebook till kärringen som föredrar webläsare
<maxjezy> men hon vill ha ett skrivbord där hon kan spara textfiler tex också
<maxjezy> men ett helt windows och allt tungt det kräver omkring känns lite overkill för surfande
<HeMan> frugan och flera av hennes vänner kör ubuntu
<maxjezy> samma här tills netbooken rasade och jag tröttnade på ostabiliteten på min desktop
<HeMan> det roliga är att det är hon som installerat ubuntu åt dom!
<HeMan> icke-nörd som hjälper andra icke-nördar!
<maxjezy> supportar med ?
<HeMan> behövs inte
<HeMan> det enda hon klagade på var att när den krympte windows-partitionen så var det ingen progressbar
<maxjezy> när det funkar är det fasiken härligt
<maxjezy> ja, det är vanligt att folk stör sig på program som ej visar progressbars
<maxjezy> för tasks som tar mer än 1-2 sek
<maxjezy> efter 2 sek så blir man förbannad
<maxjezy> eller liknande motions
<HeMan> hehe, det finns en tillverkare av led-lampor som heter Megaman!
<maxjezy> en bra progressbar visar %, förfluten tid, tid tills det är klart, och vad man eventuellt kan göra undertiden
<maxjezy> Megaman gör även lysrörslampor
<maxjezy> lågenergi
<maxjezy> bland de bästa på det
<maxjezy> jag är sugen på en vad den nu heter
<maxjezy> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010636825/deltaco-led-lysror-230v-6w-300lm-3000k-varmvit/?s=c&c=1#intcmp=con_con
<maxjezy> perfekt system som man kan bygga ihop fler armaturer med seriekoppling upp till 20 enheter
<HeMan> det där iofs Deltaco men verkar trevligt
<maxjezy> utan att klippa kablar osv själv
<maxjezy> går att blanda färgtemperaturer också
<maxjezy> och varje armatur går att slå på av separat
<maxjezy> jag har haft lite deltaco prylar som varit ren skit som åkt i sopporna men detta verkar nice
<HeMan> jag är lite sugen på http://www.adafruit.com/products/1506
<maxjezy> ska köpa en iaf
<HeMan> men det är mer effektljus
<HeMan> varje led är adressbar så man kan köra valfri färg och styrka över hela listen
<maxjezy> framtidens julgransbelysning kanske?
<HeMan> http://www.adafruit.com/products/1463 för julgranen?
<HeMan> eller som örhängen, http://learn.adafruit.com/gemma-hoop-earrings
<maxjezy> galet nice
<maxjezy> om jag hade en tidsmaskin skulle jag antingen sälja den så jag har råd att köpa massor med leds, eller åka till framtiden då priserna sjunkit lite.
<maxjezy> är sjukt sugen på att ha lite ledpaneler till eventuella filmprojekt men de är dyra
<maxjezy> så jag tror jag köper en deltaco och testar
<maxjezy> läste om lightpanels som gör ledpaneler för film och foto
<maxjezy> de har visst börjat stämma andra som bygger paneler i rätten för att suga ur pengar och ha monopol på detta
<maxjezy> tråkigt att allt ska handla om pengar och motarbeta utvecklingen
<maxjezy> antagligen därför led fortfarande är asdyrt och miljön fortfarande får ta stryk för det
<maxjezy> staten borde uppmuntra ledanvändandet likt elbilar får skattefria och parkeringsfria och massa andra förmåner i norge.
<maxjezy> tills dess fortsätter jag nog kasta ut mina gamla lampor med kvicksilver i östersjön
<maxjezy> någon som vet var man kan testa radioaktivitet?
<bamsefar> I en kärnreaktor?
<maxjezy> jag har ett objektiv som står med i en lista över radioaktiva objektiv, men blir inte klok över om just mitt ex är radioaktivt
<maxjezy> och isf, hur pass mycket radioaktivitet den stålar
<HeMan> maxjezy: kolla med skb
<maxjezy> de kanske vill låna ut en geigermätare
<maxjezy> ska kontakta dem
<maxjezy> lite dyrt att köpa en bara för att testa några objektiv
<HeMan> maxjezy: komunenes miljöansvarige kan också ha
<maxjezy> jag har frågat SKB nu om de kan låna ut en eller om ja kan skicka in mina objektiv för analys
<maxjezy> inväntar svar innan jag hör med komunen
<maxjezy> HeMan: du vill inte sälja lite bitcoins?
<HeMan> maxjezy: jepp, du kan få köpa 2 st btc för 750000 stycket!
<maxjezy> jag kan betala 2X ggr marknadsvärdet
<HeMan> maxjezy: då är det bara att vänta tills dom är värda 375000 kr
<maxjezy> 750000 poäng på tony hawk sparat på minneskort?
<HeMan> maxjezy: om dom är giltiga för att betala av banklånet med så
<maxjezy> såg nu att priset stigit galet sedan ja titta sist
<maxjezy> jag behöver 0.03btc
<maxjezy> motsvarande 50 spänn typ i svenska
<maxjezy> skulle kunna leta reda på någon som vill sälja men det är ju det med att man måste lita på säljaren
<maxjezy> eller så får jag köpa av tex kapiton men ja vill inte betala onödiga avgifter och vänta upp till 3 dagar
<maxjezy> HeMan: har du 750 lax i skuld till banken?
<HeMan> maxjezy: nej
<maxjezy> 1,5 mille?
<HeMan> nej
<HeMan> men jag har bestämt att jag ska sälja två btc när de är värda 750000
<maxjezy> aha, men om jag ger dig 100 för btc värda 50 i dagsläget
<maxjezy> då kan du köpa på kapiton nya, om inte priset stiger med dubbla värdet tills imorgon
<maxjezy> gör vi affärer ofta kan du bli rik på detta.
<maxjezy> aja, jag får suga på det sura äpplet och köpa på den vanliga marknaden då
<maxjezy> omständigt att man inte har visa kort så man kan betala med det istället
<slingerormen> k
<yarre> ingen som vill köpa litecoins? :D
<maxjezy> yarre: testa växla dina litecoins mot bitcoins online någonstans och kom tillbaka och sälj bitcoins.
<purity^> Philip5,
<Philip5> purity^
<Philip5> purity^: gör du studiebesök här?
<purity^> Philip5, hehe, aja, glömmer av min mirkkscreen hela tiden ju
<purity^> Philip5, hur e det då?
<Philip5> läget är bra
<Philip5> själv?
<purity^> jodå, det e allt bra. Kör du Kubuntu ännu lr?
<Philip5> självklart ;)
<Philip5> men jag har varit dålig på att underhålla min ppa... har bara 65 i karma just nu :O
<andol> Philip5: Haft mindre tid/ork, eller har behovet helt enkelt varit mindre?
<Philip5> det första
<Philip5> men så har kubuntu teamet varit duktigare på att hålla vissa paket jag såg till att uppdatera nu är uppdaterade i deras förråd
<Philip5> då har spinnoff blivit att även andra paket blivit mindre intressanta att jobba med för mig
<Philip5> fast jag laddade precis upp mitt första paket för 13.10 på min ppa just nu
<purity^> hur e KDE nu för tiden då?
<purity^> Sist jag körde var det nästan för många inställningar för effekter o så :P
<Philip5> det är stabilt och bra men alla inställningar för effekter finns kvar om man vill tweaka
<andol> Philip5: Heter fortfarande alla program Kfoo? :)
<Philip5> andol: ibland går de bananas och heter fooK eller till och med foKo.... ingen ordning längre...
<andol> Philip5: Nästan dags att gå vidare och köra LXDE istället? Måste väl vara den logiska fortsättningen?
<Philip5> hehe, nja
<R4v3n> Hmm vet att det kanske är lite fel kanal att fråga i men frågar ändå,
<R4v3n> är det någon som kör Nas4free / Freenas med Minidlna plugin för att streama till t.ex en Ps3 ?
<R4v3n> http://www.anotherwindowsblog.com/2012/11/streaming-media-to-your-ps3-and-xbox-with-nas4free.html
<R4v3n> följt den guiden, men min ps3 verkar inte hitta minidlna som en mediaserver :(
<coobra> ;D
<Coffe> Tjo, någon som vet vad förutom xorg.conf som styr skärmarna ?  vid inloggning har jag de 2 delade  men så fort jag loggat in blir det speglade.
<Coffe> kanske bara för jag frågade hittade.
<larsemil> :D
<DrGrov> Gokväll
<DrGrov> Någon bra video editor för 13.10 som klarar av de flesta vanliga moderna formaten?
<maxjezy> DrGrov Blender
<larsemil> DrGrov: openshot
<creek> Hej!
<creek> Inte mycket fart h?r inte..
<Philip5> vi mediterar över våra framsteg
<sakjur> DrGrov: kdenlive är väl typ superb?
<Philip5> kdenlive
<creek> Av n?n anleding s? har jag inte ???
<creek> aao..
<Philip5> creek: för du har fel teckenkodning
<creek> Okej?
<creek> Vilken ?r r?tt d??
<Philip5> du får configa din klient att använda utf8
<creek> Ahhaaa Utf-8 ?r r?tt..
<creek> ser ni mina ????
<Philip5> nej
<creek> jag f?r upp ? ist?llet.. :P
<creek> N?ja det f?r bli lite locale midifiering.
<creek> modifiering
<creek> Jag tror inte att det ?r klienten..
<DrGrov> maxjezy: Klarar blender av .mkv?
<creek> Finns det n?gra svenska usergroups som tr?ffas i verkligheten?
<DrGrov> larsemil: Openshot klarar .mkv? Det är ju enbart .mkv för 720p och 1080p
<creek> typ som h?ller f?rel?sningar och s?nt?
<DrGrov> Troligen blir det OpenShot då. Skall försöka hitta det i repona.
<creek> En bekant i norge h?ller p? med s?nt i bergen s? jag b?rjade fundera lite...
<creek> Ingen som vet n?tt?
<creek> hej, funkar det nu?
<creek> om jag skriver n??? med ??? i?
<creek> n???.
<sakjur> DrGrov: Blender är till för 3D och effekter, fyi
<sakjur> creek: Tror inte direkt det
<sakjur> Det närmsta Linux user group som jag känner till i Sthlm är KTH... och där använder de flesta Windows :(
<creek> hahaha
<creek> man f???ta och bli norrman alst???.
<creek> Man kanske f???starta en d???.
<Philip5> creek: din teckenkodning är fortfarande fel
<creek> Ja, jag ser det.. det m???e vara freebsd's standard iso keymap... jag gjorde nyss om hela systemet till UTF-8...
#ubuntu-se 2013-11-07
<huttan> här vare dött
<Linda^> lite ja
<Linda^> kan bero på att det är lite mitt i natten.
<andol> Linda^: Hindrade inte dig från att vara vaken? :)
<Linda^> jag har ju jobbat inatt va
<Linda^> :(
<andol> Ah
<andol> Vad jobbas det med?
<larsemil> morrn
<Linda^> andol: It-säkerhetgrejjer
<andol> Linda^: Antar att det är orimligt att räkna med att elakingar och botar (oavsett tidzon) ska hålla sig lugna nattetid? :)
<larsemil> andol: fast vi får ingen spam alls nästan på lördagar och söndagar.
<larsemil> andol: så tror även spammare har helg. :)
<larsemil> http://i.imgur.com/RRQSKQR.png <-- andol
<Linda^> andol: vi har kunder i hela världen :D Och ja, det vi jobbar emot pågår dygnet runt så :P
<bamsefar> larsemil: Badtrafik? Är det trafiken ner till sjön du mäter? ;)
<larsemil> bamsefar: ja! ha!
<HeMan> Morrn!
<andol> larsemil: Hur är sagda dåliga traffik definerad/mätt?
<larsemil> statistik i modoboa. det där är bara spam
<andol> larsemil: Inte så att det är bad åsyftandes oanständiga mail då? :P
<larsemil> nej. den statistiken är högre på helger.
<HeMan> kan man sätta regler i NetworkManager så att den inte drar igång wifi om den hittar ett trådbundet nät?
 * realubot sparkar in dörren till kanalen och kliver in.
<HeMan> realubot: man ska inte sparka in öppna dörrar!
<realubot> Nu har jag er! Trodde ni att ni skulle komma undan?
<realubot> HeMan: Det är mer effektfullt att sparka in dörren när man gör entré.
<HeMan> realubot: du ska slå in öppna dörrar
<HeMan> realubot: i alla fall enligt ordspråken
<realubot> realubot behöver inga ordspråk. Han skapar egna.
<HeMan> realubot: det är ju dumt att dansa efter någon annans pipa
<HeMan> realubot: men det är bra att du drar ditt strå till stacken
<realubot> Vilken ordvitsare han är den där HeMan.
<HeMan> realubot: bara du inte faller på eget grepp
<HeMan> realubot: men du börjar vara gammal i gården nu va?
<realubot> Man häpnar. Och detta har du dolt för oss i alla år?
<realubot> Jag är gammal som gatan men inte gammal i gården på länge.
<HeMan> realubot: något som ligger i stöpskeden?
<HeMan> realubot: eller rinner allt ut i sanden?
<HeMan> realubot: fast du spelar mest Allan ändå va?
<andol> Hmm, det mäckliga med att köra Trusty på servern är att komma fram till i vilken omfattning man ska starta om för varje kernel-uppdatering.
<realubot> Se upp med hur ni använder MS Office grabbar: http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/microsoft-varnar-for-datorkapning/
<HeMan> funkar det ens i Wine?
<realubot> Trusty. Vem använder en programvara med så löjligt namn?
<HeMan> realubot: du verkar vara på hugget idag!
<realubot> Och inte går det att googla på det heller.
<realubot> Får upp hur många sökresultat som helst.
<realubot> Skitnamn. Säger jag då.
<realubot> iPad Air 5 000 kr. Tror Apple att vi är bankrånare hela högen?
<realubot> Vem köper en surfplatta för 5 papp när man får en hygglig dsktop-dator för det priset.
<realubot> Är det okej med er om jag går och köper lösgodis?
<realubot> Nehe. Då låter jag bli då.
<realubot> Jag vill ju inte lämna er i sticket.
 * realubot undrar om andol loggade ut för att realubot sa att Trusty var ett löjligt namn.
<realubot> Han kanske blev ledsen.
<larsemil> HeMan: ping
<einand> realubot: vad är Trusty?
<creek> hej, nu finkar mina åäö här, funkar dem för er?
<einand> realubot: jag köpte en iPad för 7000kr
<einand> creek: ser så ut
<creek> :)
<larsemil> einand: nästa version ubuntu. ubuntu trusty
<einand> larsemil: vilket djur blir det?
<einand> Trusty Tahr
<einand> PÃ¥litlig bergsget
<imolit> har det inte varit många getter som tema för ubuntu?
<einand> realubot: hur mycket handlar du godis för?
<creek> ^^
<einand> mycket nytt folk här
<andol> coobra_: Vacker PTR.
<HeMan> larsemil: pong
<larsemil> HeMan: håller på att plocka ihop tio stycken arduino kit till daladevelop. för vi ska hacka det i januari.
<HeMan> larsemil: kul!
<einand> larsemil: Coolt
<larsemil> HeMan: knappar, lysdioder, motstånd, breadboards och unos.
<larsemil> HeMan: något mer "måste" för en grundkurs?
<HeMan> larsemil: ni köpte något startkit va?
<larsemil> HeMan: det var till mig privat. nu håller jag på att plocka ihop tio kit för lite pengar. :)
<einand> larsemil: vad har du för budget?
<larsemil> hittils 10 kit för ungefär 1200kr
<HeMan> larsemil: det behöver ingå rätt USB-kabel
<larsemil> HeMan: http://dx.com/p/r1206-uno-r3-development-board-breadboard-bread-wires-set-blue-186933
<larsemil> hittade den här
<HeMan> larsemil: där ingår det rätt usb-kabel
<einand> larsemil: jag tror du kan få den för $9 på ebay
<einand> larsemil: https://www.fasttech.com/products/1008/10000015/1001700-arduino-compatible-uno-r3-rev3-development-board
<larsemil> einand: oj det var billigt
<HeMan> einand: fast den där har bara atmega 16u2
<HeMan> hmm, det har den som larsemil länkade med
<einand> HeMan: Ja?
<larsemil> HeMan: aha, vill man ha mer?
<HeMan> einand: vanlig arduino kör med atmega 328p
<HeMan> einand: det skiljer i mängd minne tex
<einand> HeMan: Japp
<HeMan> hmm, ser att den jag köpte (http://www.ebay.com/itm/Big-Sales-Uno-Arduino-Compatible-R3-ATmega328P-ATMEGA16U2-AVR-USB-board-/321135640164) står listad med båda varianterna
<HeMan> måste kolla när jag kommer hem vad jag fått
<larsemil> ah. i see
<einand> ATMEGA16U2 är usb emulatorn
<einand> i stället för att köra ett degikerat chip för det. så har dom programmerat en ATMEGA16U2 för usb
<HeMan> ah!
<einand> An ATmega16U2 on the board channels this serial communication over USB and appears as a virtual com port to software on the computer. The '16U2 firmware uses the standard USB COM drivers, and no external driver is needed.
<einand> larsemil: synd att jag precis gjort mig av med hela mitt lager. annars hade jag kunnat sponsra med en massa skit man behöver
<larsemil> betyder det här att 16u2 är helt okej?
<larsemil> einand: synd!
<einand> larsemil: ja
<einand> ja på att det chipet är helt ok
<einand> larsemil: https://www.fasttech.com/products/1008/10000007/1012007-arduino-compatible-hc-sr04-ultrasonic-sonar
<einand> sådan är ascool
<coobra_> andol:  huh :D
<andol> coobra_: smash.thehulk.eu alltså.
<coobra> tackar
<einand> larsemil: två "labbar" med ardunio  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLQ24mCwBO0  --  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cco-Uaw3M1E
<larsemil> tack
<coobra> heh
<einand> larsemil: Vad är daladevelop för någon typ av människor? Intresserade vuxna, eller barn?
<coobra> när jag reggat mig imot freenode får jag konstant lagg
<coobra> fan ede
<coobra> :D
<einand> larsemil: ett annat tips, är att på kjell och co, finns det väldigt billiga transistorer. fast man vet inte vad man får, lite som att köpa en lösgodispåse utan att plocka själv.
<HeMan> einand: kool
<larsemil> einand: vuxna.
<HeMan> larsemil: dom verkar ha display-satser billigt med
<larsemil> HeMan: dx?
<HeMan> larsemil: kjell
<larsemil> ah
<HeMan> larsemil: http://www.kjell.com/sortiment/el/elektronik/komponentsatser/displaysortiment-s043-p89365
<einand> Kjell har en heldel Arduino grejer
<HeMan> äsch, jag som tänkt göra färdigt ett rum i kväll
<einand> HeMan: renoverar?
<larsemil> HeMan: JÄDRARNS. det var billigt
<HeMan> einand: renovering light
<HeMan> einand: måla om och lite nya möbler
<larsemil> HeMan: blir en sån också då
<larsemil> :D
<larsemil> einand: den där 9$ länken, får de in kort snart alltså?
<einand> larsemil: annars kolla den länken HeMan posta, bara typ en halv dollar mer
<HeMan> larsemil: jag tar nog en http://www.kjell.com/sortiment/el/elektronik/komponentsatser/lysdioder-50-st-motst-20-st-p89293 också
<HeMan> yey, 56 Gbit/s
<larsemil> HeMan: på dx är det ett hundrapack dioder för 3$.
<larsemil> HeMan: i arduinon? imponerande. :D
<HeMan> (helt annat spår)
<einand> larsemil: det är jul, och nyår och annat i kina ny, så du får nog beställa nu om du skall få dom i år
<HeMan> larsemil: men jag vill ju tukkla med min arduino i helgen
<larsemil> einand: det jag håller på med
<larsemil> HeMan: du vill komma och tucka med den 18 januari.
<einand> Jag byggde ett energiprioriteringssystem med Atmels chip
<HeMan> larsemil: det var ett IB-kort som bara gick upp i 40 Gbit/s så jag fick fixa lite för att få upp det i 56 Gbit/s
<einand> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1YNyQqbiF0
<einand> den länken var  till larsemil och HeMan
<sakjur> wow, för det priset så kostar det bara $6220800 att köpa leds till att bygga en fullsize 1080p-lysdiodrigg
<HeMan> einand: wicked!
<HeMan> sakjur: men den blir ju bara 2d
<sakjur> oj, menar såklart kronor
<HeMan> sakjur: kolla einand's länk
<einand> HeMan: min fru har sagt åt mig att till mig att bygga ett sådant bord, till vardagsrummet
<HeMan> einand: grymt!
<einand> HeMan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aj3_v7xCyJ0&list=PLFF613D9CB772A076 typ sådan, fast lite lägre så det passar som vardagsrumsbord
<sakjur> einand: awesome, tänk bara att 1 led är en tredjedels pixel
<HeMan> om det inte är rgb-ledar
<einand> HeMan: lika många pixlar oavsätt
<sakjur> HeMan: fortfarande tre leds, men ja.
<einand> 16 mijoner färger, kan isf varje led lysa i, eftersom en ardunio har 8 bitar
<einand> larsemil: ett annat intresant projekt är, om man går upp något i budget. är Rasberry PI hacking
<einand> den har också en massa roliga GIO pinnar
<sakjur> einand: 3.2v dock
<einand> sakjur: Och?
<sakjur> einand: 5 volt är trevligare
<larsemil> OCH då skriver man i python, och har typ redan nätverk klart.
<einand> sakjur: det går ju fixa på 5 minuter extra bara
<larsemil> mycket enklare med rpi
<sakjur> einand: sant, men för 30000+ dioder blir det dyrare
<einand> sakjur: nej
<einand> sakjur: för 30000 dioder blir det exakt samma kostnad (förutom att RPI är något dyrare)
<einand> är exakt samma komponenter du använder
<einand> larsemil: om du har 3 volt eller 5 volt eller 12 volt eller 24 volt som styrspänning spelar ingen roll, du kan ändå inte mata alla leds med el från arduinon/rpi, utan låter en transistor sköta det
<einand> menar sakjur
<larsemil> 30000 är för få för mig. jag ska bygga en större än månen
<larsemil> som ska drivas på kärlek
<einand> larsemil: jag har en dröm, om att bygga världens största projektor, och skicka film till månens yta
<sakjur> einand: true
<UkuleleSolen> Hej i stugan!
<UkuleleSolen> Om ens dator (Ubuntu 13.10) är synlig via samba i nätverket, men andra datorer inte har tillgång till de utdelade mapparna - var ska man börja felsöka?
<Philip5> i dina inställningar för samba
<Philip5> har du samba som tjänst igång på datorn t ex eller bara att kunna läsa andras mappar över samba
<UkuleleSolen> Det som är det underliga är att i denna helt nyinstallerade dator får jag inte upp det samba-gui:et som jag är van sedan tidigare.
<UkuleleSolen> Får i stället upp nåt som heter Garmin samba. Kan det ha med saken att göra?
<Henric> Tänkte installera Debian 7.2 i VirtualBox, kommer inte längre än till "installer boot menu". När jag klickar på "Install" eller "Graphical install" så fryser emulatorn :o
<Henric> Gett den 2 GB RAM och 10 GB HDD :S
<johanbr> UkuleleSolen: Garmin är ett företag som tillverkar gps:er. är du säker på att det heter så?
<UkuleleSolen> Gadmin hetter det visst :D
<UkuleleSolen> Ingen teori?
<johanbr> UkuleleSolen: kan vara permissions på katalogerna... kommer du åt katalogerna via samba på den lokala datorn?
<UkuleleSolen> Nop. Inte via den lokala datorn heller
<Henric> Löste mitt VirtualBox-problem själv. Skulle ha valt Debian 64 bit i inställningarna, och inte 32...
<Swegirl> I C++ blir alla åäö till skumma tecken, kan någon förklara varför, är nybörjare?
<Philip5> fel teckenkod
<Philip5> i programmet du skriver i eller i shellet om du använder sådant
<Swegirl> ok
<Swegirl> tack
<swecarp> Philip5:  kena
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> Philip5:  vadgörs
<Philip5> läser lite nyheter och väntar på att hockeyn ska börja
<Swegirl> så förklaringen är att å,ä, och ö är fel teckenkod för programmet?
<swecarp> ok jag  åpå att synca lite iso filer för tester
<Philip5> swecarp: antagligen om det är som det låter som du beskriver. alternativet är fel keymap men då är det ju inte bara å ä ö som krånglar
<Philip5> swecarp: vad använder du för att koda?
<Philip5> swecarp: sorry
<Swegirl> haha
<Philip5> Swegirl: vad använder du för att koda?
<swecarp> jag kodar basic Philip5
<Philip5> :P
<Swegirl> jag behöver bara en kort enkel förklaring till varför å,ä ö blir till andra tecken
<Swegirl> felkod
<Swegirl> är det då
<Swegirl> väl
<Philip5> Swegirl: sannorlikt fel teckenkod i prorammet som du kodar i
<Swegirl> ok tack :)
<Swegirl> eller rättare sagt ska man enbart skriva vad som händer när jag skriver in det, men ville ha en förklaring med också så jag förstår varför det blev så
<Philip5> program som i mjukvara och inte programspråk
<Swegirl> men det har ju nämnts innan att man bör undvika å,ä,ö i det flesta saker när det gäller datorer och program osv
<Swegirl> uppgiften är med cint
<Swegirl> wincint
<Swegirl> och så
<Swegirl> Philip5 Jag skriver bara fel teckenkod haha blev förvirrad nu
<Swegirl> Vad menas med / t på svenska, på engelska står det tab
<Swegirl> är det typ mellanrum eller
<UkuleleSolen> Så vad beror det på att "gamla samba UI:et" inte låter sig installeras. Är det något specifikt för Ubuntu 13.10?
<UkuleleSolen> När jag provar öppna system-config-samba via terminalen får jag bland annat läsa: "You do not have permission to execute /usr/bin/pdbedit"
<UkuleleSolen> system-config-samba dyker inte upp i dash och ska jag öppna det via terminalen krävs root. Är det normalt?
<andol> Sådärja, då har man skapat sin första TLSA-post då...
<andol> https://xmpp.net/result.php?domain=arrakis.se&type=server
<Philip5> så pass... tydligen går det att få rätt mot radiotjänst ändå.... http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/slipper-tv-avgift-for-gammal-dator/
<UkuleleSolen> Har kommit lite längre med mitt samba-felsökande nu. Nu kan jag starta samba-config. Alltid något. Men datorn vägrar ge tillgång till mapparna den delar ut på nätverket.
<UkuleleSolen> Nån som har nån teori?
<peyam> hej
<peyam> Hur visar jag keyboard layout i conky?
<DrGrov> Hej hej
<DrGrov> Hej hej
<DrGrov> Hej hej
<David-A> nyss på tv "En bok en författare: Kroppspanik" Kunskapskanalen 23:50-00:20. Julia Skott om utseendefixering
#ubuntu-se 2013-11-08
<coobra> http://youtu.be/kfVsfOSbJY0
<coobra> :D
<Henric> Vad gör kommandot touch?
<coobra> skapar ett dokument
<coobra> typ
<coobra> något du kan skriva i
<Henric> Ahh okej. Jag får "touch: cannot touch `/shared/shared files/checkTestfile2': Permission denied". Har suttit rätt umask i både common-session och login.defs :/
<Barre> nej... touch manipulerar med datum/tid för en fil, sen är default beteendet att om filen inte finns så skapas den.
<Henric> Om jag bara vill att EN grupp skall ha tillgång till en specifik mapp (rwx) och resten inte ha permission att ens öppna mappen. Hur gör jag? Kan jag på något sätt inkludera det i kommandot chmod?
<Henric> never mind :
<Henric> :) *
<Barre> chmod ändrar rättigheterna för ägare, grupp och andra (owner, group, other). Så om guppen är rätt så kan du göra det med chmod 770.
<Barre> om det inte är rätt grupp så ändrar du det med chgrp
<Henric> perfa. tack Barre :D
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Barre> godaj
<andol> Dagens positiva överaskning: Plockade just fram en modul som en kollega skrev för två år sedan, och som inte använts sedan dess. Visade sig att koden ifråga fortfarande fungerade precis som den skulle, tillsammans med senaste releasebranchen.
<David-A> nyss på tv "UR Samtiden: Dickens med tuttar" Kunskapskanalen 18:10-19:00. kul långintervju med författaren Caitlin Moran på bokmässan 28 sept
<David-A> kl 22:50 var det reklam i 7 av 14 kanaler
<David-A> tv-kanaler
<David-A> kl 23:21 bara i 2 av 14 tv-kanaler
#ubuntu-se 2013-11-09
<blurkis> hallu
<Linda^> hej
<David-A> kl 02:44 reklam i 2 av 14 tv-kanaler
<David-A> kl 02:51 bara i 1 av 14 tv-kanaler
<David-A> kl 03:08 fortfarande bara i 1 av 14 tv-kanaler, men i en annan kanal
<David-A> kl 3:10 åter i 2 av 14 tv-kanaler
<peyam> tjena
<David-A> peyam: bra att du kom, jag sticker snart
<peyam> David-A: vf?
<David-A> voffor gör ja på dette viset? det börjar bli sent
<peyam> David-A: och? lördag imorn
<David-A> ah!
<peyam> dålig stil
<David-A> har du lite citronte kan jag stanna en halvtimma till
<peyam> nej tyvärr :( jag har Ghazal och liptopn
<peyam> Tänkte köra Arch.. men den krånglade sist jag körde den
<David-A> jag har med kanel, russin o äppelsmak, myckt godare än en med kanel o plommonsmak
<peyam> ja då kan du stanna kvar ju
<David-A> jag har redan tatt 3 såna, tänkte med citron i stället, om jag skulle behöva köra
<peyam> ja dåså
<peyam> ta lite citron o häll i teet
<David-A> har ingen citron. går det med kaviar eller tomatpure?
<peyam> ja det gör d
 * David-A tycker det börjar bli äckligt. det ÄR sent
<peyam> okej då
<peyam> gå sov
<David-A> men nu händer det ju saker
<peyam> men du vill ju gå
<David-A> peyam: behöver du ofta beräkna union, snitt el differens mellan två mängder, definierade som intervall?
<blurkis> GRANT ALL PRIVILIGES ON *.* TO 'rensvind'@'%' WITH GRANT OPTIONS;
<blurkis> Vad är det för fel på den raden nu då? :(
<David-A> stavning, det 3e "I"et
<blurkis> ah.. fuck me, :)
<David-A> blurkis: gissa hur jag kom på det?
<blurkis> men med sista with grant options så blir det fel ändå,  tar jag bort "with grant options" så fungerar det dock.. hmm,
<blurkis> men ett steg närmre.
<blurkis> David-A, gjort samma sak? :)
<blurkis> försöker få ett python-skript på min laptop att koppla upp sig mot den stationära datorns sql..   suck. tror att default mysql inte tillåter åtkomst över nätet?
<David-A> blurkis: nä, knappade in de 4 första orden i google, med citattecken omkring. den svarar med att rätta stavfelet
<blurkis> ah,  :)
<David-A> blurkis: om du har relationsproble, programmeringsproblem, eller problem med matlagning. knappa in det i google och du får svaret.
<David-A> blurkis: som bonus får NSA o FRA reda på våra problem, och de kan komma o ta hand om mej om det behövs. för mitt och allas bästa.
<blurkis> David-A, brukar vara rätt duktig på  att google. vet inte varför jag inte tänkte på det nu, förmodligen tidpunkten.. :)
<David-A> oj, tidpunktern. det var mer än 20 minuter sen jag skrev nåt om tv, vänta...
<peyam> orka
<David-A> kl 03:35 fortfarande reklam i bara 1 av 14 tv-kanaler, men inte samma som förut
<peyam> jag ladar ner por
<peyam> laddat ner typ 9 st nyu
<peyam> nu
<David-A> kl 03:43 nu reklam i 2 av 14 tv-kanaler
<blurkis> fuck yeah!  jag fixade det. nu kan jag logga in på sql-servern via python på laptopen.  gött mos. :)
<Krawlezt> Godmorgon =)
<peyam> gomorron
<blurkis> morning
<garage_> hoho
<larsemil> evening
<Philip5> larsemil: go kvällning
<Philip5> larsemil: bra att du dök upp för det påminde mig om att göra en ny git pull av kdeconnect....
<larsemil> :D
<larsemil> borde jag med göra
<Philip5> 0.4.1 är att hämta
<DrGrov> Hej hej
<Philip5> larsemil: kompilerar den nu
#ubuntu-se 2013-11-10
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> farbro Peyam är ghär igen
<itmannen> Kollar in läget denna sena timme
<Linda^> jahaj
<Linda^> a
<peyam> itmannen: oj det var länge sen
<itmannen> Jo. Ni har klarat er bra
<peyam> jodå
<peyam> helt okej men jag saknat dej
<itmannen> :) Det tvivlar jag på iof. Men tack ändå
<itmannen> Inget nytt under solen?
<itmannen> Testar Tails. Inte här iof. I en annan Netbook. Någon fler som provat detta?
<realubot> itmannen: Hallå. Allt väl?
<fr33r1d3> hallå
<Henric> Kan man inte välja monteringspunkt på nyskapade partitioner i GParted?
<andol> fr33r1d3: Halloj
<fr33r1d3> Hej
<andol> fr33r1d3: Vad har du lyckats göra med ditt domännamn egentligen? :)
<fr33r1d3> Håller på och kollar upp det med webbhotellet.
<coobra> :D
<andol> Ser ju ut som om NS-posterna helt försvunnit ur zonen för .zom, även om de fortfarande finns listade i whois-infon.
<andol> .com
<JarJarBingDotCom> Mitt ID-kort går ut om ett par veckor. För att förnya/skaffa nytt måste jag ta mig till ett ghetto, låta fotografera mig, stå och köa i en bank och ha att göra med allmäna typer som jag absolut inte vill. Jag funderar på att helt enkelt skita i det och inte ha ett ID-kort.
<JarJarBingDotCom> Så som jag ser det finns det bara en nackdel: jag kan aldrig hämta ut paket på posten utan måste betala för hemleverans så fort jag beställer något.
<JarJarBingDotCom> Jag går aldrig på krogen, köper aldrig sprit/tobak o.s.v., så jag kan inte se vad annat det behövs till.
<andol> JarJarBingDotCom: Tja, är ju inte värre än om du ändrar dig så borde det ju alltid gå att skaffa ett nytt id-kort senare?
<JarJarBingDotCom> andol: Tror det är värre om man låter det gå ut.
<JarJarBingDotCom> Tror man måste gå till polisen eller något då.
<andol> JarJarBingDotCom: Jo, lär väl bli lite mer mäck med att bevisa att du faktiskt är du.
<JarJarBingDotCom> andol: Grejen är att jag inte ens vill bevisa det.
<JarJarBingDotCom> andol: Jag vill inte ha något att göra med dem, och ser inte varför jag ska bevisa vem jag är.
<JarJarBingDotCom> Men de kräver ju idiotiskt nog det när man hämtar ut paket.
<JarJarBingDotCom> De kunde bara ha en kod.
<JarJarBingDotCom> Om jag kan koden är jag uppenbarligen mottagaren.
<andol> JarJarBingDotCom: Fast precis som du har friheten att inte vilja ha med "dem" att göra så har väl andra friheten att välja vilka krav de ställer på de de väljer att ha att göra med, som exempelvis att kräva legimation?
<JarJarBingDotCom> Jag väljer ju dock ingenting.
<JarJarBingDotCom> Och så kan man säga om allting...
 * realubot svingar sig i en lian genom kanalen.
<realubot> realtarzan
<realubot> Kanalens konung.
<realubot> " Baserat på statistik från satelliten Kepler slår forskargruppen fast att var femte stjärna av solens typ har planeter cirkulerande omkring sig som är ungefär av jordens storlek och ligger lagom långt bort från sin sol för att kunna hysa liv. Lägg till detta att ungefär var femte stjärna på himlen liknar vår sol."
<madbear> realubot: hej
<realubot> madbear: Hello. Wzup?
<madbear> realubot: itnå, durå?
<realubot> madbear: Jag läser massor av grejer på Nätet. Så mycket att jag inte ens kommer ihåg vad jag har läst. :S
<larsemil> a brum brum
<larsemil> madbear: nästa daladevelop ska vi hacka elektronik. är du redo!?
<madbear> realubot: ok, som?
<madbear> larsemil: öh! ja, det måste jag väl vara? :P
<snake_> Hej, är det någon som vet ifall Alsa eller Pulse är default sound server i ubuntu 12.04 desktop ?
<snake_> antar att de är Pulse ?
<snake_> eller kan man kolla upp de på ngt vänster
<snake_> vad är föredraget att använda i kombination med MPD ?
<David-A> nyss på tv "We Are Legion" Kunskapskanalen 23:35-00:30. om hackeraktivisterna Anonymos (repris från lör, repris tis & ons)
<David-A> bitvis ganska kul, förövrigt ganska viktigt
#ubuntu-se 2014-11-03
<HeMan> Morrn!
<maxjezy> vad skiljer rpm och deb?
<maxjezy> [max@localhost ~]$ sudo apt-get install blender
<maxjezy> bash: sudo: command not found
<maxjezy> hur gör jag samma sak fast för rpm paket?
<maxjezy> ska jag köra su?
<maxjezy> nu gjorde jag det
<maxjezy> nu funkar apt-get ser jag
<Linda^> maxjezy: vad kör du för dist?
<maxjezy> Linda^: PCLinuxOS
<maxjezy> Linda^: vad kör du för dist?
<Linda^> jaha, känner inte till. Men som på typ debian, så måste man ge användare sudorättigheter typ, till skillnad från ubuntu som är good to go från start.
<Linda^> Tänkte lite på varför du inte kunde köra sudo
<maxjezy> ja, det är skumt
<maxjezy> är sudo samma som su?
<maxjezy> nu körde jag först su
<maxjezy> sen apt-get install blender
<maxjezy> och det funkade
<Linda^> su ger dig root, medan sudo ger dig tillfällig root, för just det kommandot, eller vad man ska säga.
<maxjezy> okej
<Linda^> Jag trodde du var linuxmaster!
<Linda^> kanske bara var ubuntumaster :P
<maxjezy> jojo, jag har ju kört windows nu bra länge
<maxjezy> vad skriver jag för att veta vilken drivrutin grafiken klör
<Spookan> maxjezy: PCLinuxOS är väl baserat på FreeBSD?
<maxjezy> vad det än är så är det bättre än lubuntu :)
<maxjezy> men det är inte stabilt som windows, gjorde lite renderingar igår och fasiken vad det frös till i systemet när minnet sinade
<maxjezy> aldrig upplevt något liknande i windows
<Spookan> Om det är baserat på BSD så borde du köra deras port system istället.
<andol> Verkar ha rötterna i Mandriva - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCLinuxOS#History
<Spookan> Nä jag hade fel, det är inte baserat på något BSD.
<Spookan> Är det PC-BSD jag tänker på då?
<andol> Spookan: Gissningsvis :P
<Spookan> maxjezy: Är du grym på Blender?
<maxjezy> Spookan: jag tror jag är bäst här i kanalen för tillfället iaf :)
<maxjezy> jag tycker jag är ganska duktig iaf
<Spookan> maxjezy: Vi får ta en träff då så kan du visa lite.. ;) Sugen på det kollat en hel del på Andrew Price..
<maxjezy> han är en hejjare, bra kille det!w
<maxjezy> Spookan: vad är du sugen på att inrikta dig på?
<maxjezy> vad är mest intressant?
<Spookan> Snygga bilder, ej film..
<maxjezy> jag tycker spel börjar bli mer o mer intressant
<Spookan> Försökte följa en guide med att göra en kaffekopp men pallade inte hehe.
<maxjezy> kaffekoppar har jag gjort endel
<maxjezy> blender har faktiskt blivit betydligt bättre sedan jag använde det förut
<maxjezy> har haft ett uppehåll och börjat nu igen och det är många förbättringar i senaste versionen
<Spookan> Får ta nån helg och följa någon noob guide igen och ge mig fan på att mecka klart med det. ;)
<maxjezy> bli medlem på blendswap och ladda ner modeller och filer fritt och studera dem
<Spookan> maxjezy: Men du, skulle ju vara kul att testa rendera på Macen, vet du om man kan ladda ner nått projekt?
<Spookan> Ah ok. ;)
<maxjezy> ja, på blendswap :)
<maxjezy> finns tusentals grejer där
<maxjezy> det är roligare att ladda ner färdiga grejer och ändra på dessa än att följa tutorials
<maxjezy> tutorials kan man se, men att följa är helvetes tråk
<maxjezy> http://www.blendswap.com/blends/view/74827
<maxjezy> denna är nice
<Spookan> :P testar att rendera..
<maxjezy> http://www.blendswap.com/blends/view/74692
<maxjezy> denna är nice med
<maxjezy> riktigt koolt med folk som pallar göra sånt
<maxjezy> utan att få betalt lixom
<maxjezy> kolla detaljrikedom på andra bilderna lixom
<maxjezy> http://www.blendswap.com/files/images/2014/07/image74692/medium_83c148190b29e0ffcb2dfe447da230bb.jpg
<maxjezy> satsa på att göra något sånt där istället för kaffekoppar :)
<Spookan> Hehe, mjo men man måste ju börja någonstans :P
<maxjezy> jo, men kaffekoppar är fel början
<maxjezy> de är runda och ihåliga och svåra
<maxjezy> bättre att formge knappar och reglage och placera ut dessa med olika metoder
<maxjezy> jag ska nog göra lite tutorials
<Spookan> maxjezy: Jag hade inte ens kvar Blender. :P
<maxjezy> dra ner det på blender.org
<maxjezy> mmmmm, chicken nugget och chili cheese med sourcreemedipp
<Spookan> Mjo håller på.
<maxjezy> 10 minuter till så får man sin lunch
<Spookan> LÃ¥ter gott ;)
<maxjezy> ja, min salivproduktivitet är enorm nu.
<maxjezy> måste gå och drägga lite i köket
<Spookan> maxjezy: Det tar tiiid :P
<David-A> de visar *att* man kan stänga av värme o el o öppna dörrar i fastigheter, men de har inte visat *hur* man gör
<DatUtter> Vet någon hur man synkar musik till sin iphone 5 ios 8.1 på ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<David-A> DatUtter: vet inte. har du kollat https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod ?
<David-A> DatUtter: nä, det ska stå iPhone, inte iPod
<DatUtter> Jo verkar inte funka för nyare iphones :p får helt enkelt köpa musik
<DatUtter> direkt i mobil vill säga
<David-A> DatUtter: på iPod-sidan står det om apples trixande (walled garden) där de krånglar till det, så att du till slut måste *köpa* o bara från *deras* förråd.
<David-A> DatUtter: när de gör så, är din första reflex att ge efter, att göra precis som de vill, att du ger dem dina pengar?
#ubuntu-se 2014-11-04
<senate> oj vad jag har fått trixxa för att uppdatera min macbookpro utan att ange en betalningsmetod på mitt apple-konto :)
<senate> tänker inte ge dom j*darna mina kreditkortsuppgifter
<Spookan> senate: Varför inte? Du tror väl inte att ett sådant stort företag som Apple skulle ta pengar av dig hur som helst?
<Coffe> :)
<HeMan> Morrn!
<screedo> god morgon
<Barre> tjenis
<Laban> morrn
<senate> Spookan: ja för deras iCloud är ju så säkert. så varför skulle mina betaluppgifter vara säkra?
<Shasirax> Hej, någon här som kan svara på lite frågor om Ubuntu-problem?
<Shasirax> Får felet "Errors were encountered while processing:  brltty" varje gång jag kör någon sorts apt-get
<realubot> Tjejer.
<realubot> Vad gör ni?
<K350> Min Lubuntu använder tydligen lightdm. Hur byter jag till lxdm?
#ubuntu-se 2014-11-05
<madbear> realubot: görs
<wilden> ett bra bokföringsprogram för ubuntu någon som vet
<wilden> ingen som vet
<realubot> madbear: Tja. Nothing. Typ.
<realubot> madbear: Själv?
<madbear> realubot: ska sova nu...
<madbear> kom precis hem!
<realubot> madbear: Du har konstig dygnsrytm.
<maxjezy> Beställning
<maxjezy> 75 kr
<maxjezy> Kycklingtallrik med pommes
<maxjezy> Kyckling, Lök, Feferoni, Isbergssallad, Gurka, Vitlökssås
<maxjezy> 70 kr
<maxjezy> Mamma mia
<maxjezy> Tomatsås, Ost, Skinka, Köttfärs, Lök, Bearnaisesås
<maxjezy> 60 kr
<maxjezy> Hamburgertallrik 90 g
<maxjezy> Pommes frites, Isbergssallad, Ketchup, Hamburgerdressing
<maxjezy> 10 kr
<maxjezy> Coca-Cola 33 cl
<maxjezy> 10 kr
<maxjezy> Coca-Cola 33 cl
<maxjezy> 10 kr
<maxjezy> Ramlösa citron 33 cl
<maxjezy> oj :(
<maxjezy> det var inte meningen
<peyam> HEj
<peyam> det var ngn som ville ge mig lite plats på sin server
<peyam> är denna kvar här?
<peyam> och annars, finns det ngn som rekommenderar ngn free hosting hemsida utan reklam?
<peyam> Jag visste inte man använde quickly
<cHarNe2> maxjezy: gott?
<maxjezy> cHarNe2: ja, jag beställde dock lite väl mycket
<cHarNe2> vilken va till dig då?
<maxjezy> pizza och kycklingtallrik
<maxjezy> jag åt bara kycklingtallrik och halva hamburgaren, har en pizza i kylen
<maxjezy> men ja beställde en pizza med skinka och köttfärs och lök men fick en halvinbakad kebabpizza
<maxjezy> med isberssallad och vitlökssås
<maxjezy> cHarNe2: vad har du ätit idag?
<maxjezy> tjejen skulle köpa en android men ja ringde henne och sa åt henne att välja nokia med windows 8.1 istället
<maxjezy> man får lite mer hårdvara för pengarna än med android och osx
#ubuntu-se 2014-11-06
<realubot> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.592870/unix-i-windows--toppklass
<realubot> Kommentarer?
<Laban> Skillnad mot Cygwin?
<realubot> Laban: Vet ej.
<Laban> "Cygwin saknar drivebokstäver samt har rätt vändna snedstreck :-)" -- Wrong...
<Laban>  /cygdrive/c
<andol> Verkar lite omständigt att använda sig utav en Windowsdator ifall man vill ha en unix-aktig miljö? :)
<Laban> Så illa tvungen på jobbet
<andol> Beklagar.
<Laban> Har nog cygwin på samtliga Wintendo-burkar jag använder.
<Laban> T.o.m de virtuella som körs på Linux-host
<Laban> :D
<Laban> Men använde PowerShell igår för första gången.
<Laban> Eller andra... eller något.
<Laban> Men... Hur tänkte de? Vilken knepig syntax.
<realubot> Laban: Lättinstallerat och portabelt?
<Laban> Där kan du ha en poäng.
<Laban> Absolut. Jag får testa :)
<Laban> (antar att du menade cmder)
<realubot> Laban: Jag menade cmder ja.
<blippe> maxjezy: Så nu är du singel?
<maxjezy> blippe: ?!
<pipi-> Tjena grabbar
<Spookan> Hej.
<pipi-> jag kör centos men jag kanske får vara med ändå? ni verkar vara ett trevligt gäng
<Spookan> pipi-: Klart du får! Själv kör jag Mac OS. ;)
<pipi-> wiie
<pipi-> önskar jag hade råd med en mac
<pipi-> de verkar vara riktigt bra, både hårdvarumässigt och mjukvarumässigt
<Spookan> Världens bästa! :P
<Spookan> pipi-: Vad tycker du om CentOS då?
<andol> pipi-: Tja, vi har fler här inne som föredrag dylika rödhattiga distar :)
<Spookan> Den kostar nu för tiden va?
<andol> Spookan: Du blandar inte ihop CentOS med RHEL nu va?
<Spookan> "dylika rödhattiga distar"
<Spookan> Det jag tänkte på..
<andol> Spookan: Jo, men CentOS är ju en dist med drag utav rödhattighet, utan att vara just Red Hat.
<maxjezy> jag använder PCLinuxOS, det är nästan exakt samma som redhat
<maxjezy> men bygger på mandriva
<maxjezy> jag har använt den nu i typ snart en vecka kanske, rikligt nöjd
<maxjezy> förutom att jag inte har cuda stöd, vilket är en downie.
<peyam> kan man säga " denna appen" eller är det " denna app" min lärare säger alltid " denna grejen"
<maxjezy> where is the cuuuu-uu-h-daaa?
<maxjezy> man kan säga så, provade precis
<peyam> ja men är det rätt?
<peyam> det låter fel
<andol> maxjezy: När du säger "nästan exakt samma", så antar jag att du menar "avlägset släkt"?
<maxjezy> funkade ännu bättre när jag bryter på finska
<maxjezy> andol: det är samma typ av paket och muspekaren fungerar snarlikt
<peyam> maxjezy, juste. du e finsk. vf frågar jag ens dej. ni kan inget annat än basta i 200 grader
<maxjezy> andol: har du någon aning hur jag får cuda stöd till blender?!
<maxjezy> som det är nu har jag drivisarna men tyvärr ger inte blender mig alternativet att sätta gpu som renderingsalternativet
<peyam> maxjezy, saknat mig?
<maxjezy> peyam: nää jag har varit upptagen med annat senaste tiden
<peyam> fy
<gkeen> Sover ni?
<peyam> nä
<gkeen> peyam: göres då?
<peyam> android utvecklar
<gkeen> Synd, om du hade velat utveckla för Linux så saknas det en bra PIM liknande Evolution (fast mer utvecklad o modern)
<gkeen> peyam: vad för app btw?
<peyam> högskolekurs
<peyam> i android
<gkeen> peyam: en s.k plågoapp då med andra ord :D
<peyam> ja faktiskt
<peyam> va gör du sj gkeen
<Porrhandske> God kväll
<peyam> nu e appen klar. tar tid tills den kommer upp påplay
<Spookan> peyam: !
<peyam> Spookan, du borde sluta vara avundsjuk på mig och min skicklighet på programmering
<Spookan> peyam: ;)
<peyam> japp. Spookan så e det
<Spookan> peyam: Det var vi som snackade om webhotell..
<peyam> ja juste
<peyam> vad hände? fick aldrig inloggningarna
<Spookan> peyam: Det blev lite annat projekt med servern tyvärr..
<peyam> ojdå. ingen fara. jag hittade men det är segt som fan
<peyam> men den har stöd för php 5+
<peyam> ngn vet vad denna betyder
<peyam> Tunna glas (1.6)
<peyam> 1.6 vad?
#ubuntu-se 2014-11-07
<madbear> Linda^: yo
<Linda^> madbear: yoyo
<madbear> Linda^: görs
<Linda^> madbear: ligger i sängen hemma i gbg och kollar på serier
<madbear> najs
<andol> Linda^: Brukar inte du jobba så här dags?
<ePax> 0_o
<realubot> http://www.integritetskollen.se/
<Laban> Oh shit vilken skrämselpropaganda
<Laban> 10. JAVASCRIPT: Aktiverat
<Laban> Javascript kan användas för att samla information om dig och gör det möjligt att installera spionprogram och virus. Du kan själv stänga av det här i din webbläsare.
<Laban> Ja, men JS används också för att många av dagens hemsidor skall fungera. Borde vara skottpeng på att stänga av det.
<gkeen> Vad är en bra font att använda som text för en logga?
<Meerkat> jag gillar verdana'
<blippe> gkeen: Det är bra om du funderar ett bra tag på vilket typsnitt du kan tänkas välja, bara du till slut väljer Helvetica
<blippe> Laban, än värre, många av resultatet är direkt felaktiga.
<blippe> 9. SPRÅK: Ditt språk är en-US
<blippe> FAIL!
<blippe> "Bakom den här webbplatsen står säkerhetsföretaget F-Secure." Och vad kommer F-Secure:s inkomster ifrån?
<blippe> Laban: vidare så använder de javascript för att style:a om siten.
<blippe> De printar ut "null" i de fallen de inte får ut information, istället för att ge poäng.
<blippe> Och jag var tvungen att aktivera javascript för att få reda på något alls, inklusive att javascript var aktiverat.
<blippe> Laban, sorry, ser att det var realubot som postade länken.
<blippe> FYYYY realubot!
<maxjezy> är det ingen annan här?
<larsemil> jo
<maxjezy> larsemil: tjenare!
<larsemil> men nu ska jag stänga ner datorn och se marvel agents of shield
<maxjezy> låter fredagsmysigt
<peyam> Linda^, vgd?
<einand> hej folkisar och andra
<maxjezy> einand
<maxjezy> Philip5 hitta du in ikväll?
<maxjezy> trodde du var på lyset nu
<Philip5> maxjezy: jo nu jäklar
<maxjezy> varför kommer den här bilden fram vid en googling på mitt nickname!??!?!
<maxjezy> http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/431938_579956198704725_1501134906_n.jpg
<Philip5> måste vara bildigenkänningsprogrammet som tycker det finns vissa likheter?!!?
<peyam> Hej grabbar
<peyam> jag tror att pga min wifi kanal stängds wifi av ibland
<peyam> eller ngt med IP adresser
<peyam> jag tänkte ge en statik IP adress till min dator här
<peyam> kan det lösa problemet?
<maxjezy> Philip5: kanske :)
<maxjezy> pizzan såg god ut
<Linda^> andol: jobbar inte varje dag/natt
<maxjezy> lite läskigt, såg precis vad jag trodde var en halv appelsin på min panel
<maxjezy> men när jag håller musen över denna så står det Clementine
#ubuntu-se 2014-11-08
<Hund> maxjezy: Tray är så 90-tal. ;)
<maxjezy> Hund: vad är det som gäller nu?
<Hund> maxjezy: Jag vet inte. Jag bara retas. :P Jag kör utan och jag tycker att det är rätt skönt faktiskt.
<maxjezy> jaha, jag har kört windows ett tag nu så är åter igen i linuxträsket o traskar så tänkte om de var något nytt och hett som var inne på tapeten så att säg.
<maxjezy> jag satt och skissade på ett operativsystem igår faktiskt, tycker de borde utvecklas lite nya typer faktiskt
<Hund> maxjezy: Allt handlar ju om vad man gillar, vad man gör och vad man har för behov osv. Det finns ju inga rätt eller fel. :)
<maxjezy> Hund: jo, det finns inga genvägar till en bra smörgås
<maxjezy> allt är individuellt
<maxjezy> men majonäs är ett relativt säkert kort
<Hund> maxjezy: Säg det till alla tappra soldater som är ute och krigar om elektronik/mjukvara. :P
<maxjezy> bättre att man krigar om sånt än annat :)
<Hund> maxjezy: true. :P
<Hund> maxjezy: Men måste man kriga i överhuvudtaget? Duger inte videospel? :P
<maxjezy> videospel är en annan macka som är snarlik alla andra mackor
<maxjezy> blivit bättre nu senaste tiden men fortfarande apar alla apor efter varandra
<Hund> maxjezy: Jag har dålig koll. Jag följer lite gamers som lirar COD och BF. Men mitt favoritspel är Minecraft.
<maxjezy> jag kollar mest på steam, videos osv
<maxjezy> det är få spel som är som förr, kanske man blivit gammal
<Hund> maxjezy: Hur gammal är du? :P
<maxjezy> 30
<Hund> maxjezy: Då är du ung!
<maxjezy> ja, men spelen som kidsen lirar idag är ingenting som jag fäster mig vid
<maxjezy> nintendo 8 bit och gamla sega konsoller, commodore 64 osv
<Hund> maxjezy: Grejen är väl den att det är sjukt lätt att massproducera spel och har du tur kanske du råkat göra något skit som folk gillar och som du tjänar en liten hacka på. Typ?
<maxjezy> men det var endå nintendo 8 bitarn som kom med alla bra titlar och den där äkta spelkänslan som inte finns idag känner jag
<maxjezy> det blir nog aldrig så bra som förr igen
<Hund> Det är därför jag gillar fri mjukvara, fri mjukvara skrivs att folk som behöver det.
<maxjezy> jo, det är ju så
<maxjezy> blender är det enda programmet som jag verkligen gillar och det är ju fritt så
<Hund> :)
<maxjezy> tyvärr är alla plattformar som blender går på ganska dåliga tycker jag
<maxjezy> känner att det behövs ett blenderOS
<Hund> Det är väl därför jag bara spelar Minecraft idag. Det är ju ett indiespel som på senare år fått äckligt stort stöd av sitt community i form av moddar.
<Hund> Jag har ingen koll på Blender alls. :P
<maxjezy> minecraft är ju intressant, jag har lirat men jag fastna inte riktigt
<maxjezy> det är likt blender
<maxjezy> många jag sett spelar det designar hus och allt möjligt med dessa klossar
<Hund> maxjezy: Vanilla eller med moddar?
<maxjezy> fattar bara inte att de inte ger sig in i 3d programvaror istället med all denna energi att skapa
<maxjezy> jadu, det vet jag inte
<maxjezy> spelat på xbox och android tror jag
<Hund> om du spelade med moddar borde du veta det. :P
<Hund> Ah. Moddar är bara för deras desktop-version.
<Hund> Moddar tillför ju en helt annan nivå på spelet.
<maxjezy> funkar det på linux?
<Hund> Du har moddar som kommer med hela infrastrukturer med maskiner osv. Det finns magimoddar, matmoddar osv.
<Hund> Jag spelar det. ;)
<Hund> Jag använder Linux.
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> vad kostar det för mig att få ett nice minecraft spel?
<Hund> Du har ju även rätt avancerade moddar som tex ComputerCraft som du kan skriva LUA kod till.
<Hund> Du behöver bara ett konto till Minecraft. Moddar osv är gratis.
<maxjezy> så typ 19 euro
<maxjezy> för minecraft.net
<Hund> Yes
<Hund> Typ 120 kr?
<Hund> Eller inte det?
<maxjezy> är det java?
<Hund> Japp
<Hund> Ska du spela med moddar behöver du en skaplig propp.
<maxjezy> aha, så det är bara plug and play lite här o var
<Hund> :)
<maxjezy> jaja, man kanske borde installera detta
<maxjezy> alltid best att testa demon först
<Hund> Det är i och med version 1.8 av Minecraft som det finns stöd för flera kärnor. Modd-comunityt gick precis över till 1.7.10 av Minecraft.
<Hund> okej. :)
<maxjezy> gah, man måste skapa ett konto, verifiera med mail osv osv.
<Hund> Dom har haft en del problem med att folk fått sina konton hackad, så dom har sett över säkerheten.
 * Spookan gääspar!
<Spookan> Ush iväg och jobba idag.
<Spookan> pipi: God morgon!
<screedo> god morgon
<Spookan> screedo: God morgon!
<screedo> Spookan: Allt väl?
<Spookan> screedo: Jo då, själv då?
<screedo> Spookan: är bra här, är ju helg :)
<Spookan> Hehe, jag ska snart iväg och jobba :P
<screedo> hehe
<pipi> Spookan: morrn morrn :>
<pipi> vad jobbar du med/som?
<Dynamit> Tja
<Dynamit> Yay Philip5 lever
<Dynamit> :P
<Philip5> jupp
<Dynamit> Hur är läget?
<Philip5> jodå
<Dynamit> Bra det
<Philip5> gjorde bara en liten update av en kde-grej så jag loggade in och ut
<Dynamit> Är du bra på enheter som använder RF-signaler, min jäkla Cybermaster kan inte kommunicera mellan datorn och mobila enheten
<Philip5> det vet jag inte
<Dynamit> har varit skruva på skruven som styr vilken jäkla sub-frekvens den ska använda i 27MHz bandet
<Philip5> det jag uppdaterade precis var kdeconnect som integrerar mobilen med kde :)
<Dynamit> men skiten vägrar ju prata
<Philip5> riktigt najs
<Dynamit> okej
<Dynamit> Själv kör jag typ bara kärnan och ren terminal så länge det bara går :P
<Philip5> bästa funktionen är att man kan dela clip borde mellan mobilen och datorn så de är samma
<Philip5> kan köra en copy på datorn och sedan direkt en paste på mobilen
<Dynamit> Så omstarter etc. är onödiga kan ju "lappa kärnan" när det finns uppdateringar.
<Dynamit> Ja det är ju skönt för den som har nytta av det
<Philip5> lite enklel styrning av spotify och lite sånt
<Dynamit> Du råkar inte veta någon i kanalen Philip5 som är haj på enheter som använder RF-Signaler
<Dynamit> Skulle iför sig kunna pröva kontakta Lego men tvivlar på att de ens har tekniker kvar som fattar ritningarna över Roboten som jobbar kvar.
<realubot> Finns det inte nätverksströmbrytare?
<realubot> Ungefär som en strömbrytare på ett vägguttag men för nätverkskablar?
<realubot> Eller en USB-hub med strömbrytare?
<Philip5> Dynamit: vad använder linux för libs för att prata med legoprylen?
<Philip5> är det inte vanlig wifi?
<Philip5> är den mer som en gammal hederlig radiostyrd bil?
<Dynamit> haha ärligt cybermaster måste ha wine om det möjligtvis ska gå, men den använder RF som helt vanligt radiostyrd bil
<Philip5> måste man ju nästan ha någon sorts sdk för att kunna utveckla något för den om den inte har ett standardiserat protokoll för överföring
<Dynamit> finns Lego egna program sedan finns ett som ska funka för den som heter BricxCC har jag för mig det va
<Dynamit> Men inte ens med Lego egna så får jag den att prata är ju det som är problemet
<Dynamit> sändaren kan prata med mobila enheten men tvärsom verkar inte gå enligt diag. i spelet ifrån Lego själv
<Philip5> Dynamit: roligare med bilar och robotar som använder typ openni för att köra :)
<Philip5> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBJhyU2e6Rg
<blippe> Människor som köper sina vattenpass på ikea borde inte få använda hammare; nu har jag bankat sönder mitt ena pekfinger. Ytterst olämpligt när man sitter vid tangentbordet.
<screedo> blippe: bara för att man köper ett vattenpass på Ikea behöver man inte slå sönder sina fingrar, tror det beror på annat än vattenpasset :P
<Barre> jösses så instabil min uppkoppling varit idag. (eller är det netsplit?)
<Barre> blippe: du ska inte spika in skruvarna..
<realubot> Barre: Jag tycker du ska säga till din uppkoppling att rycka upp sig.
<realubot> blippe: Hur hänger ett vattenpass från Ikea ihop med att du har slagit dig på fingrarna?
<sandelius> Jag är i valet eller kvalet att överge min mac mani efter många år. Övertala mig att komma till den "öppna" gården :)
<pipi> sandelius: vi har kakor. och klistermärken
<sandelius> pipi åhh nu är det nära
<pipi> :)
<sandelius> pipi hur är "nya" GUI't? Eller nu är det kanske inte så nytt längre
<pipi> menar du unity?
<sandelius> pipi japp
<pipi> sandelius: ingen aning. inte använt stock ubuntu sen de övergav gnome 2 :p
<pipi> installerade ubuntu gnome igår på desktopen och det var faktiskt inte så hemskt som jag trodde
<pipi> gnome 3 med gnome-tweak-tool och lite pill så blev det riktigt nice
<sandelius> pipi unity ser ut som en dålig kopia på osx
<sandelius> jag gillade gnome när jag körde Ubuntu (desktop)
<sandelius> pipi är det denna du menar? http://ubuntugnome.org/
<pipi> sandelius: vill du ha klassiskt gui eller mer modernt?
<pipi> yep
<sandelius> jag gillade gnome men något snyggare hade inte skadat
<pipi> sandelius: testa kubuntu
<pipi> det är ganska nice, mer normalt klassiskt ui men uppdaterat och modernt
<Barre> realubot: jag försöker... får se om den lyssnar
#ubuntu-se 2014-11-09
<pipi-> Bah, dumma OpenVZ som krånglar :<
<andol> pipi-_: VPS som bygger på OpenVZ, där du alltså inte har kontroll över värdmaskinen?
<pipi-_> andol: nah jag har kontroll över värdmaskinen
<pipi-_> sitter på en laptop här brevid mig :p
<pipi-> kör openvz för det är en gammal laptop så riktig virtualization är lite för mycket för den
<andol> Ah
<andol> Vad fixar OpenVZ som inte LXC gör? Fått intrycket att man idag snarare föredrar de senare.
<pipi-> men iptables verkar inte fungera för de individuella guests
<pipi-> andol: openvz är mycket säkrare än lxc. de flesta vps providers som erbjuder billig vps kör openvz
<pipi-> annars tror jag de är ganska lika
<andol> pipi-: Att providers snarare kör OpenVZ än LXC utgick jag ifrån att det berodde på att OpenVZ har funnits längre, och att LXC sålunda inte fanns när sagda providers lanserade sina lösningar. Fast som sagt, det här är mest ett område där jag har för mig saker, inte där jag vet säkert.
<maxjezy> hej
<maxjezy> någon som vill chatta om linux eller annat, skriv 12345.
<Laban> 12345
<Laban> :D
<maxjezy> Laban: det är många som vill chatta just nu, du står i kö
<maxjezy> vi beräknar din kö-tid till 28 minuter
#ubuntu-se 2015-11-02
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Barre> morrn morrn, så.. hur många ungar började gråta i lördags?
<Barre> HeMan: ^
<SebastianThorn> jag grät lite
<HeMan> Barre: hmm, ingen tror jag
<HeMan> Barre: men ett gäng sprang iväg innan de ens såg dockan...
<Anarieth> Barre: Jag skrämde min beskärda del av ungar. Skelettmask och buskage är effektivt när det är mörkt :P
<Barre> HeMan: meh... så mycket jobb, och så lite frukt...
<Barre> Anarieth: :)
<HeMan> Barre: fast det var ju jobbet som var frukten!
<HeMan> Barre: att man fick skrämma några barn var bara någon form av täckmanteln för att få nörda
<Barre> HeMan: du har fel prioriteringar, skrämma barn bör alltid vara högst på priolistan ;)
<NeverW8> x)
<Hund> haha
#ubuntu-se 2015-11-03
<Hund> Barre: Lämna tillbaka alla användare nu, det är lite väl tyst i den här kanalen.
<recharge> åh, så det är folk som är vakna?  :P
<Hund> recharge: Vaken är vi allt. Frågan är ju varför alla undviker den här kanalen. :P
<blippe> woooooo!!
<Amoz> Hund, voff
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Amoz: ^
<Amoz> x)
<Hund> Eller jag kanske borde ha sagt "Mjau". :P
<Amoz> jaop
<Amoz> raspberrypi2 är ganska slö att kompilera med O_O
<Hund> Kan tänka mig det. :P
<Hund> Nu lär jag stänga ner. Kommer hantverkare imorgon och ska böka här...
#ubuntu-se 2015-11-04
<molgrum> någon som har koll på mailservrar? undrar hur man går tillväga för att tillägga PUSH/IDLE
<molgrum> tillväga*
<molgrum> jaha, jag skrev ju rätt
<molgrum> :)
<andol> molgrum: Kör mailserver tillhandhåller IMAP via Dovecot, och den verkar fixa IDLE rakt ur lådan.
<andol> Min mailserver...
<molgrum> andol: okej, hemsidan var inte så snygg men mjukvaran kanske är det :)
<senate> dovecot är smutt
<Barre> dovecot är nog den vanligaste email-servern där ute (skjuter helt från höften, men det finns gigantiska installationer dovecot där ute)
#ubuntu-se 2015-11-05
<Krawlezt> Efter många om och men har jag äntligen fått det mesta att fungera!
<andol> Gött mos!
<Krawlezt> Japp! Nu är bara frågan vad jag ska ha datorn till :)
<Barre> Krawlezt: 90% av tiden du skall spenderar med datorn bör gå åt att optimera datorn att gå så bra och fort som möjligt för de restrerande 10% av tiden, vilket är att titta på kattbilder på internet
<Krawlezt> Barre: Haha det är så det känns just nu! Jag har en screen med irssi och en tom
<Krawlezt> Finns det fler svenska kanaler här på freenode?
#ubuntu-se 2015-11-06
<sysop-rick> andol: tja! lyckades fixa mail funktionen tillslut :)
<sysop-rick> lite allmän fråga, vad tror ni om denna trenden? http://internetworld.idg.se/2.22603/1.490218/de-vill-gora-brevladan-digital
<sysop-rick> Kivra har tydligen köpt upp hela tjänsten brevo och tsm har dem vardera en halv miljon användare.
<andol> sysop-rick: Gött mos
<sysop-rick> andol: tror ni i teorin att man skulle kunna bygga en centraliserad management plattform typ som Kivra, men att man i teorin endast "tar emot" fakturor från en aktör?
<sysop-rick> blir svårt att konkurera dels mot Kivra.. dels mot postens egna "epostboxen"
<andol> sysop-rick: Har ingen åsikt just nu.
<sysop-rick> men ponera att man får med skatteverket på tåget, och enbart kan skicka fakturor avsändandes skatteverket mot användare reggade mot den här app X
<Hund> Zzz.. :D
<goopen> Amoz: sup
<pabj1> Halloj, någon som kan rekomendera en bra ircserver setup howto ? som passar 14.04... tack på förhand
<andol> pabj1: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/irc-server.html
<pabj1> tackar :)
<Mathisen> passa på och fixa bnc samtidigt kan rekomendera znc där
<Anarieth_> hmm, undrar varför jag tappar kontakten mot irc-servrarna lite då och då
<Barre> Anarieth_: kanske är irc-servrarna som tappar kontakten med dig... *pooofff* mindblowing much deep
<Anarieth_> Barre: det är förvisso sant ^^
<Hund> :P
<huttan> ls
<awfie> ;)
<huttan> Det går bra nu =)
<awfie> fel fönster skriv? :p
<awfie> ls -al e effektivare iaf för mig ;) hehe
<huttan> awfie: nej fan. brukar använda ls ibland på irc =)
<awfie> ./ls
<awfie> hehe links
<huttan> awfie: vad är ls -al ??
<huttan> awfie: n/m tror jag såg nu när jag testade
<awfie> shii jag har inte varit på irc sen .... hmmm när internet bestod till 50% av v90 modem ;)
<huttan> ojdå
<huttan> det var längesen =)
<huttan> på den tiden vart det DALnet som gällde för mig
<awfie> IRCNet och en satans massa netsplits för mig ;)
<huttan> hehe
<awfie> hehe la ner 2001/2ísh
<Meerkat> quakenet har fortfarande gott om netsplits
<Meerkat> jag menar gamesurge
<Meerkat> om ni är sugna, välkomna in
<awfie> tänkte att det kunde va skoj att kika på om det fortf bestod till 99% av a/s/l å massa bots ;)
<awfie> hehe fan med 30+++ i ålder så är reflexerna icke game kompatibla längre ;)
<huttan> därför du har gått tillbaka till mirkket och un1xx
<awfie> nja splitsen var nog tyvärr i många fall självskapade då =)
<huttan> fan va coolt jag skrev un1xx tyckte jag
<awfie> haha l337speakzorz :p
<huttan> Yes =)
<huttan> Börjar bli en utdöd skill att besitta
<awfie> hahaha faceboockspeakers finns det dock gött om =)
<huttan> kanske skulle skapa en massa alias för att 1337a mitt bash så alla kommandon kan skrivas i 1337 versioner också
<awfie> hahaha transposing txt -> binary ;p
<awfie> koolish =)
<huttan> c4t mongo.txt | gr3p 1337
<huttan> next level shit
<awfie> argh..... har fortf reflexmässiga smileys märker jag *pppft*
<huttan> awfie: använder du ubuntu ??
<awfie> bleh... ajjja.... finns fortf flood protection å sheit ? för jag tycker mig minnas en mycket öm bakdel när man skrivde för mycket för snabbt hehe
<awfie> bas OS på denna maskin är Ubuntu
<huttan> awfie: finns väl på vissa bottar o shit som innan
<awfie> vadan frågan om ubuntu?
<huttan> bara undrade allmänt =)
<awfie> usch ... fortf eggdrops?
<huttan> eggdrops will never die !
<awfie> hahaha
<awfie> hade varit knepigt att ligga i ubuntu-se med win10? eller kanske inte hehehe
<huttan> hehe
<awfie> uscha... nu blir det /quit härifrån...
<awfie> but Iĺl prolly be back ;p
#ubuntu-se 2015-11-07
<molgrum> nu gäller en fråga visserligen mint men det är väl i princip ubuntu ändå? när jag körde win 8.1 och stängde locket så låg den i hibernate i 12 timmar innan det blev suspend. nu med mint så ligger den i hibernate hela tiden verkar det som. det har gått 12 timmar :P
<molgrum> och så skrev jag ingen fråga, men jag undrar hur man sätter den tidsgränsen?
<molgrum> jag menar nog tvärtom, suspend är RAM och hibernate SWAP? den ligger i suspend nu isf
<gusnan> andol: Du nämnde en e-postleverantör som verkade vettig till mig ett slag sedan - vilken var det?
<Hund> gusnan: Gandi.
<gusnan> Hund: Du rekommenderar den?
<Hund> Yes.
<Hund> Franskt företag som använder sig av öppen källkod.
<Hund> Och även stödjer bland annat Debian.
<Hund> Dom stödjer projektet Debian.
<Amoz> gusnan, Gmail finns ju med ;)
<gusnan> Amoz: Hahahaha - nädu, det ligger inte högt på alternativlistan...
<Amoz> gusnan, men..men .. de stödjer också öppen källkod!
<Amoz> mohaha
<Amoz> goopen, pong
<Krawlezt> Vad gör ni på era linux desktop datorer?
<Amoz> Krawlezt, jobbar
<Meerkat> Krawlezt, porr
<Krawlezt> Jag har lite kvar o fixa med själva Debian men sen vet jag faktiskt inte vad jag ska göra
<Meerkat> Krawlezt, lär dig python?
<Amoz> btrfs <3
<andol> gusnan: https://www.fastmail.com/
<gusnan> andol: grymt! Tackar!
#ubuntu-se 2015-11-08
<Dynamit> vet att inte Krawlezt är närvarande men man kan ju alltid programmera homebrew till Wii med maskinen
<Dynamit> haha
<Dynamit> Det är en av sakerna jag gör sedan så när jag har tråkigt så ser jag om folk är naiva och snyltar på öppet nätverk som bara
<Dynamit> helt plötsligt finns i närheten
<Dynamit> men mina grannar är rätt tråkiga
<Dynamit> nästan ingen går på det förutom stackars nötter med iPhone's som inte kan göra någonting ändå för att trafiken de skickar droppas hela tiden
<Dynamit> för att det inte går igenom port 80 haha
<Dynamit> Bättre inne i stan där kan man fasiken lura folk ge en vilken jäkla information som helst utan att ens anstränga sig
<Dynamit> att försöka maskera att något är fuffens
<molgrum> får inte igång min VPN på datorn, någon mer som har detta problemet?
<andol> molgrum: Rätt säker på att du kommer att behöva vara mer specifik. a) Vilken sorts VPN rör dte sig om. b) I vilket steg vill det sig inte?
 * andol kör just nu OpenVPN via NetworkManager.
<molgrum> det är Lex Integrity, Bahnhofs tjänst
<molgrum> kan pejsta lite loggar
<andol> Ska lyssna på presenation nu, så kommer att försvinna nu, men förhoppningsvis kan någon annan hjäpa till.
<molgrum> http://pastebin.com/vT1J5Qhp
<molgrum> okej andol!
<molgrum> jag har löst problemet
<molgrum> inget från ubuntus sida
<molgrum> funkar detta för er? https://askubuntu.com/questions/12383/how-to-go-automatically-from-suspend-into-hibernate
<molgrum> om någon har provat
<molgrum> eller vill prova ;)
<molgrum> för mig så startar bara datorn igen
<molgrum> jaha, det var för jag inte hade aktiverat swap..
<molgrum> när jag kör pm-hibernate (nu har jag 8GiB swap) så tänds skärmen igen efter att den slocknat med detta:
<molgrum> [drm:r600_ring_test] *ERROR* radeon: ring 0 test failed (scratch(0x850C)=0xCAFEDEAD)
<molgrum> [drm:si_resume] *ERROR* si startup failed on resume
<molgrum> sen är det power off tydligen för jag hamnar i bootloadern när jag sätter på datorn igen
#ubuntu-se 2016-11-07
<Nafallo> morgon
<HeMan> Morrn!
<bamsefar> Morrn1
<HeMan> justja, nu kom jag ihåg vad jag skulle fråga bamsefar om!
<bamsefar> :O
<HeMan> bamsefar: din kollega som bygger hallarna som jag pratade med när vi träffades senast
<bamsefar> Jao
<HeMan> bamsefar: kan du be honom sms'a mig igen?
<bamsefar> Absolut!
<K350> Dom verkar ha tagit bort avidemux från repot. Vad kan man anävnda isätllet? Behöver fixa till kontrasten i en video
<Mathisen> K350, http://alternativeto.net/software/avidemux/
<K350> Jaha, då får vi se vad dom har att erbjuda
<Hund> SMS.
<Hund> Art folk envisas med det fortfarande. :P
#ubuntu-se 2016-11-08
<Zooklubba> det är ju nice Hund, slippa prata med folk
<Hund> Hur tänker du då? :P
<Zooklubba> att skicka sms och därmed slippa att faktiskt prata?
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Du jämför sms med telefonsamtal?
<Zooklubba> är typ det jag använder facebook till. slippa skicka sms. och palla whatsapp och få folk att använda det.
<Zooklubba> jao
<Zooklubba> jag ser ingen mer scrollback än ditt om sms.
<Spookan> Våga vägra Facebook.
<Hund> Mjo, jag har hört att det går att ringa på telefonerna med.
<Hund> Jag tänkte mer på att det finns ju mer moderna alternativ som t.ex Jabber.
<Hund> Spookan: :D
<Zooklubba> Hund få folk att använda jabber jo tjena. Samma skit med whatsapp, irc
<Zooklubba> och som när man körde icq back in the day men alla envisades om MSN
<Hund> Jag har använt Jabber i snart 10 år.
<Hund> Vill folk få kontakt med mig får dom använda Jabber.
<Hund> Hårt mot hårt. :D
<Zooklubba> suck :P
<Hund> Vad? :)
<Zooklubba> att du är en sådan
<Hund> haha
<Zooklubba> envis nöt.
<Zooklubba> xD
<Hund> Jag är mycket folk inte gillar. :D
<Zooklubba> du är ju anledningen till att jag måste använda olika program fast åt andra hållet
<Zooklubba> sådana som du*
<Hund> haha :D
<Hund> Någon måste ju vara en motpol till dagsne slappa generation som säljer sin stjärt till Facebook och Google för att dom erbjuder "bekväma" tjänster "gratis".
<Zooklubba> vadå "" på bekväma. De är ju bekväma.
<Hund> Det är ju en högst subjektiv sak.
<Hund> Jag använder ownCloud istället för Dropbox, det är bekvämt.
<Hund> Jag använder Jabber istället för Facebook, det är också bekvämt.
<HeMan> +1 på ownCloud!
<Hund> Jag använder Fastmail istället för Gmail, det är bekvämt.
<HeMan> det är så smidigt med en egen FreeIPA som man autentiserar sina tjänster mot
<Hund> HeMan: :D
<HeMan> tex jabber och ownCloud
<Hund> Är det inte "peka och klicka" på valfri webbtjänst förstår sig inte folk på det.
<Hund> Då är det "krånligt" osv.
<Zooklubba> vad är krånligt Hund. Jag vet att jag pratar lite dålig svenska, men vad menas med det?.
<Zooklubba> Tihi
<Hund> Folk förstår knappt halv sju om vare sig telefoner eller smartphones, men ändå ska alla ha det - för att det är någon jävla rättighet tydligen.
<Hund> Zooklubba: Va? :P
<Hund> ah
<Hund> lol
<Hund> Jag är lite ordblind. :P
<Zooklubba> Däremot är ni säkert en helt annan userbase som kan mer, då känns ju inte saker så krångliga heller.
<Zooklubba> folk har ju inte en server bara sådär för att köra owncloud
<Hund> Att äga en dator är en lika stor rättighet som att äga en F1-bil enligt mig.
<Hund> Ska du ha en får du fan lära dig använda den med. :P
<Zooklubba> Nein!
<Zooklubba> Har de inte sagt att internet är en rättighet i sverige? Var väl på tapeten för mängder med år sedan. Var väl iom att få bidrag för att pröjsa bredband
<Hund> Och jag menar inte att alla ska gå och utbilda sig til nätverksadministratörer osv. Men grundläggande kunskap känns ju ändå relevant.
<Hund> Och då speciellt om hur man håller sig själv och sin dator säker.
<Hund> Men jag borde väl hålla käften egentligen. Jag är mest bitter och grinig. :D
<Nafallo> Telegram ?
<Hund> Nafallo: Mjae. Det är bättre än Facebook osv iaf. :)
<Zooklubba> jösses så gammal du låter Hund :P
<Hund> Räknat i hundår är jag rätt gammal. ;)
<Zooklubba> Flytta till ett annat land/annan stad från familjen var det bästa jag gjort för mitt egna sinne. Slippa vara datorsupport.
<Nafallo> ang. mail så hostar man väl egen mailserver istället ;-)
<Hund> Zooklubba: haha!
<Nafallo> Zooklubba: äsch. jag installerade Ubuntu åt mamma, och supporten sjönk markant. hjälpte inte att flytta utomlands för mig ;-)
<Nafallo> telefon osv...
<Zooklubba> Fan att morsan tvingade mig att vara datorsupport åt väninnor till henne. Hemma hos en av dessa, röklukt, kattpiss och hundpiss satt fast överallt i väggarna. Skit överallt. Och sedan 3k+ mal/adwares och 5 olika toolbars. Uber facepalm
<Hund> Nafallo: Kanske, men det är sjukt mycket jobb. :D Jag tycker att Fastmail är sund.
<Zooklubba> Nafallo jag suckar bara och kör på "men du förstår väl att jag inte ser vad som är på din skärm så kan inte hjälpa dig"
<Zooklubba> Och har satt resten på systern, men hon är knappt bättre än päronen.
<Zooklubba> Jag hostade mailserver men jag var noob på det så pallade inte. Flyttade väl till fastmail efter ett halvår
<Hund> Jag brukar skylla på att jag inte använder Windows och så börjar man prata om Linux och 2 min senare är dom lost. :P
<Nafallo> Hund: inte då. man sätter upp den, sen måste man uppgradera ungefär vart fjärde år? ;-)
<Hund> Nafallo: haha! Jag lovar dig att jag skulle lyckas bli svartlistad hos alla stora e-postleverantörer efter en dag. :D
<Zooklubba> Tänkte ge morsan min chromebox men hon gick och köpte en laptop istället.
<Zooklubba> Jag fick alla mail att hamna i spam efter ett par veckor.
<Hund> haha
<Nafallo> låter som första gången mamma fick ubuntu
<Nafallo> pappa gillade det inte, så köpte en ny windows laptop åt henne *headdesk*
<Hund> HAHA :D
<Nafallo> nästa gång jag var hemma bad hon mig installera ubuntu på den nya laptopen ;-)
<andol> Min mor kör med en Chromebook, och hon är helnöjd.
<Hund> Min farsa trodde att e-posten var bunden till datorn.
<Hund> Så när han skaffade en ny dator frågade han om jag vill skaffa ny e-post åt honom.
<Zooklubba> Det tror min morsa fortfarande, oavsett hur många gånger jag förklarar det Hund. Men jag är bevisligen en förjävligt dålig lärare.
<Zooklubba> Blir så lätt förbannad på att folk inte förstår något direkt.
<Hund> Zooklubba: Haha
<Nafallo> bättre än att inte minnas att man har ett googlekonto redan när man skaffar en ny android? ;-)
<Hund> Zooklubba: Försök få henne att greppa konceptet med "molnet".
<Zooklubba> Urk, aldrig.
<Hund> Nafallo: Också en klassiker.. Inte en enda jävel minns det där. :P
<Nafallo> skapade ett nytt konto till plattan, sen till nya mobilen... :-P
<Zooklubba> Kanske skulle få henne att tro att internet är en låda, som IT crowd-avsnittet.
<Nafallo> hon blev dock mobbad i en timme eller så när jag fick reda på det, så lär inte göra om det ;-)
<Nafallo> internet ÄR en låda ... som kör squid!
<Nafallo> _mitt_ Internet ;-)
<Hund> haha :D
<Zooklubba> Morsan har väl 4-5 mailkonton lite överallt. Och glömmer alltid av det och förväntar sig att jag ska komma ihåg hennes mailadresser :/
<Nafallo> heh. jag har slängt upp mamma på min egen server istället :-)
<Zooklubba> Men där har google förjävla bra "Glömt lösenord/mailadress"funktioner. Typ skriv in något du minns och automagiskt kommer man fram till rätt.
<Zooklubba> Hotmails jävla "purge om du inte är aktiv" förstörde för henne.
<Nafallo> problemet jag har är väl att hon använder ett alias per domän hon har, som alla går till samma mailbox, så jag kan inte sluta förnya någon domän... :-/
<Zooklubba> haha
<Hund> :D
<Nafallo> nu ska jag äta lunch :-)
<Hund> Jag fick sovmorgon.
<Zooklubba> jag tog sovmorgon...
<Hund> haha
<Zooklubba> och nu sitter jag svär åt mina unittests och frameworken
<Hund> Ah :)
<Zooklubba> jag skyller på att min thyroxin-nivå inte är rätt än.
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Drick kaffe.
<Hund> Det hjälper. :D
<Zooklubba> har aldrig riktigt känt någon effekt av kaffe, men visst, jag dricker mängder.
<Zooklubba> Men min mage gillar fan inte kaffe. och hatar mig om jag dricker kaffe på tom mage :(
<Hund> Det är för att du dricker mängder med kaffe.
<Hund> FÃ¥r du problem med magen?
<Zooklubba> samma problem om jag bara tar 1 kopp under dagen
<Zooklubba> känslor i form av orolig mage och förjävligt lös när man blir tvingad att släppa av barnen vid poolen.
<Zooklubba> ^^låter inte lika lustigt/ballt på svenska som på engelska.
<Hund> Det jag menade var att dom som dricker mycket kaffe inte känner av koffeinet.
<Hund> Om du måste ta Bruno på simskola varje gång du dricker kaffe dricker du fel kaffe.
<Zooklubba> haha, jaha. Inte riktigt känt av det de gånger jag inte druckit kaffe på länge.
<Zooklubba> Innan jag började jobba var det väl 2-3 koppar i veckan.
<Zooklubba> 1-3 koppar i veckan i typ ett halvår eller mer.
<Hund> Sedan är det ju lite olika för alla. Jag har en kompis som koffein är lika effektivt som effedrin typ. :D
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Du borde testa mörkrost med låg syrlighet.
<Hund> Det är syran i kaffe som pajar magen.
<Hund> T.ex Löfbergs Lila, Gevalia och annat blask är ju som att dricka saltpetersyra typ.
<Hund> Fast det smakar varmvatten bara.
<Zooklubba> Nu vettefan vad jag har för skitkaffe på jobbet. Men jag vet att vissa går och köper lyxkaffe ibland under dagen. Och de andra jag druckit har varit gevalia nespresso.
<Hund> Lyxkaffe?
<Zooklubba> men nu finns det ju fler kaffesorter att köpa här, så lite sugen på mörkrostad anton-vadhannuheter som jag gillade under studenttiden.
<Zooklubba> ja, något kafé eller nåt i närheten av kontoret går de och köper kaffe.
<Hund> Ah. :)
<Hund> Hm
<Hund> Jag har testat Waynes Coffe, Starbucks och alla dom där.
<Hund> Samma jävla rävgift överallt.
<Hund> Smakar helvete och kostar skjortan.
<Zooklubba> lite lustigt hur man tar skiten trots att den behandlar dig som skit.
<Zooklubba> är ju samma skit med alkohol, tobak osv.
<andol> Hund: Och du har samma positiva inställning där som till allt annat? :)
<Hund> andol: HAHA :D
<Hund> Jag sa ju att jag är en surgubbe! :D
<Hund> Zooklubba: Dricker du bra kaffe blir du behandlad väl. ;)
<Mathisen> ni lagar så stark kaffe där i landet.. kom till åland mycket bättre.. finskt kaffe :) mycket godare
<Hund> Mathisen: Jag ogillar starkt kaffe, det är bara beskt osv. Det ska vara mörkrost! Fylligt och mumsigt. :D
<Mathisen> håller helt med
<Zooklubba> Har Åland många sorter?
<Zooklubba> Fan i norge fanns typ bara 1 eller 2 märken att köpa.
<Hund> haha
<Zooklubba> Fan kung att komma tillbaka, köpt både grevé och prästost. Fucking 2 märken gulost i norge. Om du inte vill köpa 8 små skivor Arla gräddost för typ 30 spänn.
<Mathisen> jo då, det finns att välja på
<Zooklubba> Däremot lärde jag mig igår att jag köper mat på dyraste mataffären i stockholm.
<Hund> haha
<Zooklubba> istället för vettiga smaker så har de typ ost med paprika eller peppar i :S
<Hund> Ost är fan gott.
<Hund> Men jag är för snål för att köpa det. :D
<Zooklubba> det är fan saker som är värda att lägga pengar på. gottigottgott
<Hund> Jag köper typ aldrig bröd. :P
<Zooklubba> kan du ju baka
<Zooklubba> eller är du en sådan hipster som "inte tål gluten eller laktos"?
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Är det hipster?
<Hund> Jag tål allt så vitt jag vet.
<Hund> Men jag äter mest typ ägg och müsli osv.
<Spookan> Finns det något sätt på Freenode att kolla upp när ett nick senast var online?
<Hund> Spookan: /msn NickServ INFO <nick>
<Hund> Det står på deras FAQ. :P
<Spookan> Hund: Ah tackar! :P
<Hund> Np. :)
<Zooklubba> Hund skäms, msn?
<Spookan> Msn var ju the shit in the old days! :P
<Mathisen> nope icq va "in the old days"
<Spookan> Om man är gamling ja. ;)
<Mathisen> så gammal är ja inte 30+
<Barre> innan dessa så hade vi irc, jag minns den tidet.. vänta nu... ehh.. ok..
<Spookan> Haha!
<Nafallo> jag hittade mitt gamla ICQ konto här om dagen. jag är online där igen ;-)
<Hund> Zooklubba: MSN?
<Zooklubba> Hur jävla blind är du Hund
<Zooklubba> Sen när är MSN ett irc-kommando ^^
<Hund> Jag minns IRC-epoken på 90-talet.
<larsemil> #falun på dalnet
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Vad man nickade ska man ju inte tala om...
<Hund> Zo
<Hund> Doh
<Hund> Zooklubba: Jag är ordblind säger jag ju. :P
<Zooklubba> <Hund>	Spookan: /msn NickServ INFO <nick>
<Zooklubba> skall jag köra bold på /msn eller ;)
<Hund> Haha
<Spookan> :P
<Spookan> Vilken tur att jag inte testade det hehe.
<Hund> Haha
<Zooklubba> :D
<Hund> Jag kör alltid allting i serverbuffern utifall. :P
<Zooklubba> är väl standard att vara lat och lägga in sina egna alias som /CS för chanserv och /NS för nickserv. Om klienten inte har det redan
<Hund> Nä
<Zooklubba> joo
<larsemil> nä
<Hund> Mjaeo
<bittin> lol @ Mozillas reklamkampanj dom streamar röda pandor och rävar på Firefoxs facebook sida för folk som är trötta på valet och gör reklam för Firefox 50 som kommer nästa vecka :D
<Hund> :)
#ubuntu-se 2016-11-09
<Mathisen> jaha va tycker ni om att trump styr och ställer nu då..
<Zooklubba> va faaan
<andol> Eller ja, inte förrän i januari, men ändå.
<Zooklubba> jag är mer lack på trafikkaoset
<Zooklubba> Hur kan inte någon stad ha fungerande kollektivtrafik när snön kommer. något jävla år.
<Zooklubba> Bergen har ju klarat av det.
<Zooklubba> skitsverige
<Mathisen> i vissa delar i england får de panik och stänger av allt när det bara är typ 1 cm snö
<Zooklubba> alla bussar blev ju inställda.
<Zooklubba> och jag vet inte hur jag på ett bra sätt tar mig till jobbet via tunnelbanan, google visade inte ens tunnelbanan för mig när jag sökte imorse.
 * andol hade inga problem med röda linjen
<Zooklubba> tbana andol?
<andol> Zooklubba: Jupp
<Zooklubba> jo, tbana var ju allt som gick.
<Zooklubba> jag flyttade ju hit förra veckan typ, så kan inte ett skit. Jag har 1an eller 4an som i princip jag åker dörr till dörr med. och tbana måste jag byta
<andol> Zooklubba: Välkommen till Hufvudstaden :)
 * andol passar på att tipsa om irc-kanalen #foss-sthlm
<Nafallo> Mathisen: det gör han inte förren januari väl?
<Nafallo> ehrm
<Nafallo> irc behöver /retract ;-)
<Mathisen> han är ju vald i alla fall.. fattar inte riktigt hur de gick till
<Nafallo> det vet jag. han fick fler electorial votes än det andra partiet.
<Mathisen> man börjar ju undra om de fifflas alltså
<Nafallo> i antalet röster är det mindre och mindre marginal dock. så det är lite skönt.
<Mathisen> ingen trodde ju han skulle vinna
<Nafallo> ca 400k som skiljer för tillfället.
<Nafallo> 450k
<Spookan> Skulle inte han slänga ut alla icke amerikaner?
<Mathisen> han mummla om något sånt.. och så ska han bygga "Great wall of china version 2.0"
<HeMan> såg ni att Kanadas sida för att söka asyl gick ner i natt?
<Spookan> Känns som en cirkus..
<Zooklubba> andol tack tack, avskyr docka den breda dialekten.
<Mathisen> ganska kul att canadas hemsida för visum krasha :) http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article23879925.ab
<Zooklubba> ingen direkt hatkärlek, snarare bara hat. //blåvitt och göteborgare
<Zooklubba> elektorsgrejejn är ju fuckad. inte dela upp deras röster på hur många som röstar utan skiten avrundas. "demokrati" lul
<HeMan> Just, visumsidan var det, inte asylsökarsidan
<Nafallo> skulle han inte bygga en mur mot mexiko, och låta mexiko betala? ;-)
<Spookan> Om man ska börja göra egna småprogram, vad föredrar ni för språk? Alltså vilket är lättast att lära sig? Själv ser jag en stor fördel med java, men krångligt eller?
<andol> Spookan: Även om Java har sin fördelar som språk så tror jag inte att jag skulle rekommendera det för småprogram, i och med att Java kommer med såpass mycket overhead.
<andol> Både gällande vad du behöver skriva kodmässigt, men även resursmässigt med en JVM som behöver laddas, etc.
<andol> Spookan: Själv skulle jag nog föreslå Python, eller något liknande språk.
<Spookan> Som jag har förstått det så klarar java av alla os som klarar java. Typ mac windows och linux. Själv kör jag ju bara mac..
<andol> Spookan: Detsamma gäller ungefär för Python.
<Spookan> Så det måste man inte porta om till windows/linux?
<andol> Det beror lite på hur portabelt du skriv koden.
<andol> Har du absoluta sökvägar som "/etc/" eller "c:\" kan det förstå bli problem, för att ta ett trivialt exempel.
<Spookan> Hehe ok, får kolla på det, har inte proggat alls, men lite sugen på att börja lite lätt.
<Nafallo> python!
<Mathisen> Spookan, https://www.codecademy.com/ är en bra sida för att komma igång
<Spookan> Mathisen: Tackar.
<andol> Spookan: Det viktiga är dock inte vilket språk du väljer. Nej, mycket viktigare är att du ser till att skriva koden i Emacs :-)
<Spookan> andol: finns det till Mac då?
<andol> Jupp
<andol> https://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/EmacsForMacOS
<Spookan> andol: Tackar :)
<HeMan> dock har andol fel, de riktiga nerdarna använde vim!
<HeMan> (obligatorisk emacs-vs-vim-fight!)
<andol> HeMan: Passande nog skrev du det där sista i (e)lisp-paranteser :P
<HeMan> andol: (obligatorisk (fight (vim emacs)))!
<HeMan> fast utan!
<HeMan> andol: tail .emacs
<HeMan> )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<andol> HeMan: https://xkcd.com/297/
<HeMan> andol: https://xkcd.com/378/ kom just upp i en helt annat contex
<andol> Klassiker
<andol> Spookan: Bry dig inte om mig och HeMan :) Bara att fortsätta använda den texteditor du redan använder, eller i alla fall vilken som helst med grundläggande kodstöd. Det hjälper rätt ordentligt när ens editor fixar rätt indentering åt en, färglägger syntax, etc.
<HeMan> Spookan: +1 på det andol säger
<HeMan> Spookan: sen kommer du behöva lyssna på fighten om emacs vs vim ändå, lika bra att vänja sig!
 * andol har även hört att det finns folk som påminner om https://atom.io/ såväl som https://www.sublimetext.com/
<andol> s/påminner/föredrar/
<Spookan> HeMan och andol hehe ok.
<Zooklubba> urk vim.
 * Barre <3 vim
<Zooklubba> använder det ju aldrig så glömmer alltid av det jag lärt mig.
<Zooklubba> ja, jag latchar lite smått i sublime med python. och all ssh lattjar jag bara med nano :P
<Mathisen> nano for the win :) lätt bäst heh + https://github.com/nanorc/nanorc
<Nafallo> Spookan: när andol säger emacs menar han vim.
<Hund> Kan man installera Windows via felsäkert läge?
<Hund> En kompis påstår det. Och jag har ingen koll på Windows. Men det låter konstigt tycker jag..
<Mathisen> nope
<Mathisen> går ej
<Mathisen> trustedinstaller skulle inte ens kunna köra rätt
<Mathisen> jag måste till och med googla nu och tydligen har jag fel..... http://www.thewindowsclub.com/make-windows-installer-work-in-safe-mode
<Mathisen> där ser man :)
<Hund> Meh
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Det måste jag kolla upp. Det låter lite konstigt. :P
<bittin> fan vad jag är trött skönt med halvdag imorgon och sen fredag :)
<Spookan> Hur skyddar ni er från spam mails?
#ubuntu-se 2016-11-10
<andol> Spookan: Det generella svaret är förstås spamfilter :) Det mer specifika svaret beror helt på vad du använder för maillevenratör, vad du kan/vill lösa själv, etc.
<andol> Spookan: Har dock haft väldigt positiva erfarenheter utav individuella bayanska (typ statistiska) spamfilter, givet att man lägger tiden på att explicit träna dem.
<Zooklubba> fastmail tycker jag fungerar skitbra med deras spamfilter
<andol> Japp, FastMail är bra på många områden. De låter en dessutom "träna" en egna bayanska filter genom att explicit markera mail som Spam alt. Ham.
 * andol kan/vill tyvärr inte använda FastMail då de inte verkar tro på IPv6.
<Spookan> andol: Ok, jag har Yahoo med mail klient på macen/iphonen.
<andol> Spookan: Är rädd att det i sådant inte finns någon uppenbar lätt lösning. Förr i tiden kunde man alltid lösa sådana problem genom att köra egen spamfiltrering på sin lokala dator, men det blir inte alls lika naturligt i dagsläget, då man har multipla enheter man läser maila ifrån, varpå man blir mer eller mindre beroende utav att spam-filtreringen sker just på serversidan.
<andol> I bästa, bästa fall har Yahoo mail inställningar du kan peta på, som gör att deras spamfilter fungerar bättre för dig.
<Mathisen> ojoj byt bort din yahoo mail.. inget att hänga i julgranen direkt 1. http://gizmodo.com/cyberattack-leads-to-a-yahoomail-ban-on-capitol-hill-1775851542 2. http://www.reuters.com/article/us-yahoo-nsa-exclusive-idUSKCN1241YT
<Mathisen> https://protonmail.com/
<Spookan> Haft den i över 10 år. Men fundera på om man kan blocka *@* sen lägga till de man vill få ifrån i en tillåten regel?
<andol> Spookan: Det är helt klart en variant, även ifall jag nog inte skulle vilja blocka "*" helt, utan snarare dumpa alla sådana mail i en kanske-folder, som du tittar i lite då och då.
<andol> Gällande att kunna byta mailleverantör så är det väldigt att föredra att ha sin mail under egen domän, så att man har möjlighet att byta leverantör utan att behöva byta adress.
<Mathisen> vidarebefodra alla mail bara till den nya man skaffar funkar också.. så gjorde jag för något år sen.. så nu har jag en Mapp som alla mail från min gamla mail kommer till + de sorterar ut spam
<Spookan> Ok, jag får 170-200 spam mails per dygn..
<andol> Fy tusan
<Mathisen> oj... det va en del du :)
<Spookan> Har tyvärr använt den mailen till allt hela tiden.
 * andol "tvingades" bygga om sin mailösning redan när han fick sisådär 10 spam per dag.
<Mathisen> kanske lika bra du skaffa en ny mail då så mailar du de "viktiga" personerna du får mail ifrån att du bytt så har du den gammla kvar till att registrera dig på kraffs sidor bara
<andol> Fast som sagt, ifall du skaffar en ny mailaddress, försök att göra det under en egen domän.
<HeMan> jag tyckte det blev störigt när det gick från 1-2 spam per månad till 4-5 per dag
<andol> HeMan: Spam på svenska även i ditt fall?
<HeMan> andol: jo
<Spookan> Svenska spam kan man anmäla va?
<HeMan> andol: och nästan exakt lika i form
<HeMan> tror inte den var från sverige egentligen
<andol> Japp, borde vart samma batch spam jag råkade ut för, och som min mailleverantör vart helt oförmögen att hantera.
<andol> Nu har jag en VPS som pollar mailleverantör via IMAP, kör egent bogofilter, och sen serverar mailen vidare till mina klienter via egen imap-server.
<Spookan> NÃ¥gon av er som kan testa att maila mig?
<andol> Jupp, adress?
<Spookan> dennis.apelquist@yahoo.se
<andol> Skickat
<andol> BCE891BF20C: to=<dennis.apelquist@yahoo.se>, relay=mx-eu.mail.am0.yahoodns.net[188.125.69.79]:25, delay=2.3, delays=0.03/0.01/0.67/1.6, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 ok dirdel)
<Spookan> Ok ska kolla
<Spookan> Ditt har ej kommit, men ett spam har kommit. Trots att jag blockat *@*, så det där med regler verkar ju inte funka.
<Spookan> Och nu kom det ett spam till. Kanske ska byta mailklient?
<Mathisen> vad använder du nu ?
<Spookan> "Mail"
<Spookan> Mac os egna
<Spookan> Samma i iphonen.
<Spookan> Kanske skulle testa Thunderbird?
<Mathisen> ok använder aldrig mac själv men kör thunderbird både i win/linux
<Spookan> Mathisen: Och det funkar ok?
<Mathisen> jo då
<Spookan> En annan liten mysig grej, att filkryptera med AES-256 bra dåligt?
<Barre> jo, det är det väl.
<andol> AES-256 i sig ska det inte vara några problem med. Det avgörande är den faktiska implementationen, hur AES-256 används, etc
<andol> När det kommer till kryptering så finns det många sätt att göra fel.
<Barre> samt att det enbart är en tidsfråga innan de bra sätten faktiskt visar sig vara mindre bra och ersätts med bättre sätt som förstunden benämns som "bra sätt"
<andol> I väldigt många fall är dock tillräckligt-bra-för-stunden fantastiskt mycket mer användbart är okrypterat alt. trasigt-krypterat.
<andol> Särskillt då de flesta utav oss inte har NSA som främsta/enda fiende. Åtminstone inte ett NSA som fokuserar på oss individuellt.
<Spookan> SÃ¥ det duger till svensson? :P
<Barre> andol: är det därför du är så duktig på kryptering? du har NSA i hälarna?
<andol> Barre: Kan tyvärr inte prata om det i en öppen kanal :P
<Barre> hahaha
<Barre>   /j #andols-secret-channel
<Barre> damn... behöver inbjudan jue
<Barre> ;P
<Spookan> Hehe :P
<thalll> Hej, någon som använder sig av journald i 16.04? Och som är med i gruppen systemd-journal?
<HeMan> thalll: andol är rätt förtjust i journald
<HeMan> thalll: jag har kört det en del annars
<andol> HeMan, thalll: Jupp, men jag har inte aktivt tittat på hur gruppen systemd-journal spelar in rättighetsmässigt.
<Zooklubba> läste precis journald som android på nåt vänster
<thalll> HeMan: gott, mitt problem är att /var/log/journal/* ägs av root:root ist för root:systemd-journal . chown:ar jag det , så återställs det senare..
<HeMan> thalll: skumt
<thalll> HeMan: hur ser det ut hos dig? Vad är dina permissions?
<HeMan> thalll: på min fedora är det som sagt root:systemd-journal. På min 16.10 är det också root:systemd-journal
<HeMan> thalll: hmm, den ligger dessutom under /run/log/journal
<thalll> HeMan: Jo andra distar gör det rätt. /run/log/ är volatie lagring, tror de inte är garanterade att att sparas. Kör du Storage=auto i /etc/systemd/journald.conf?
<HeMan> allt är utkommenterat i den
<thalll> Okej, då kör du auto misstänker jag
<Stirner> Wihoo
<Stirner> Hej igen kanalen =)
<Stirner> Loong time no see <3
<Squarism> har öppnat en port i min brandvägg men verkar inte kunna surfa mot den sjävl. Funkar det för någon annan? http://78.68.60.82/index.html
<Squarism> är det något speciellt man borde göra? Det är alltså en fyfisk brandvägg
<Squarism> freenode proxy checker?
<Squarism> är det ngn som försöker hacka här
<Squarism> ...borde det gå att surf från bakom brandväggen -> ut -> tillbaks in?
#ubuntu-se 2016-11-11
<pidde> Hejsan, någon som vet hur man får KDE till att uppfatta svenska bokstäver "åäö"?
#ubuntu-se 2016-11-12
<mlvmhn> hej, någon som är grym på Ubuntu?
<Spookan> Man kan ju vänta lite, man sitter ju inte här och väntar på att folk ska fråga precis.
#ubuntu-se 2016-11-13
<Hund> Folk har så bråttom.
<Spookan> Hund: Mjo.
<Spookan> Segt idag ;)
<Hund> Spookan: Idag?
<Hund> Om du med idag menar hela kanalens livstid? :P
<Spookan> Hund: Nä menade att jag är grymt seg idag, bakis hehe.
<Hund> Ah!
<Hund> Det blir jag aldrig tack och lov.
<Spookan> Var glad för det :P
<Hund> :D
<Apachez> finns det nån officiell backport av senaste libreoffice till ubuntu 16.04 LTS?
<Hund> Apachez: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/08/install-libreoffice-5-2-on-ubuntu-ppa
<Hund> Du vet att det finns sökmotorer? :P
<Apachez> jovisst men fick inga vettiga träffar
<Apachez> alla var för 16.10
<Hund> :D
<Apachez> nån här som kör med libreoffice 5.2.3.2?  varför är det " istället för cm för måttangivelser? redan ställt in sverige å svenska som standard både i systeminställningar och inne i libre...
<Hund> Apachez: Det går väl att ändra i programmet?
<Hund> https://help.libreoffice.org/Common/Selecting_Measurement_Units
<Hund> Den hittade jag också när jag sökte. ;)
<Spookan> Hund: Visst har ni kvar gamla loggar över kanalen?
<andol> Spookan: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Spookan> andol: Tusen tack! ;)
<andol> För den här kanalen verkar historiken gå tillbaks till sent 2010.
<andol> Har för mig att det var någon annan loggningslösning innan dess.
<Spookan> Hehe ok, hade kontakt med en här innan, men han bara försvann, känns jätteskumt. Hehe.
<Hund> Spookan: Myndigheterna kanske kom åt honom.
<Hund> :(
#ubuntu-se 2017-11-07
<larsemil> nej.
<larsemil> nu har det varit en penis i tre dygn i den här kanalen
<larsemil> så nu måste vi göra något åt det.
<larsemil> vad gör alla glada?
<jonasbits> Det är ju najs att det blivit en ny release, funderar på om #ubuntu-marketing har några drivna medlemmar som promota nya versionen
<b0ddan> larsemil: inte alls mycket, skrivit klart lite text till skolan. själv?
<larsemil> själv ska jag sova! god natt!
<b0ddan> god natt!
#ubuntu-se 2017-11-08
<larsemil> morrn
<larsemil> bamsefar: pm
<Hund> Någon som vet hur man kan få lika len textrendering i Xubuntu som i Arch?
<Hund> Jag vet inte vad Canonical har gjort, men det är blurrigt oavsett hur man gör. :/
<Hund> Eller ja, jag antar att Arch kört något som orört.
#ubuntu-se 2017-11-09
<Barre> Hund: det är ett välkänt faktum att textrendreringens kvalitet direkt avspeglas av tangentbordets kvalitet, så köp ett ordentligt tangentbord så löser det sig säkert ;P
<Hund> Barre: Men nuru. Vart fick du luft ifrån? :D
 * andol har hört att text renderas skarpare ifall den kommit in via IPv6.
<Hund> Haha
<eightfold> long shot...
<eightfold> någon som vet hur jag får tecknet # på ett svensk tangentbord
<eightfold> med us keyboard layout
<eightfold> shift 3 fungerar icke
<Hund> eightfold: Varför ändrar du inte till svenska? :P
<Haaninjo> Säkert att det är US? Kan vara Alt-3 om det är UK.
<eightfold> Hund: en maskin jag inte kunde göra det på. blev nå knas, starta om maskinen och sedan funkade shift 3
<eightfold> skumt!
<eightfold> tack iaf :)
<Hund> Ah
#ubuntu-se 2017-11-10
<Peyam> Hej
<Peyam> Vet ngn hur jag kan hitta företaget som äger en bostadsområde?
<Laban> Kolla trappuppgången hade varit mitt förslag. :)
<Laban> ...om det är lägenheter.
<Zooklubba> alt alla de som har logotyper på nåt av husen. typ hsb et al
<Zooklubba> allabrf om det är en brf?
<Zooklubba> har inte lantmäteriet info om ägare?
<Laban> Möjligt
<Hund> lol
#ubuntu-se 2017-11-11
<sptnx> vilken bästa svenska colocation som erbjuder mer tjänster än bara rackplats? 24/7 support, backup, ups, osv.. gärna med dc i västsverige :P
<bamsefar> sptnx: Vi har datacenter i Falkenberg. :)
<sptnx> bamsefar: portlane?
<bamsefar> sptnx: GleSYS, men same shit. :)
<bamsefar> sptnx: Vad behöver du då?
<larsemil> sptnx: vi kör glesys på några tjänster. funkar bra
<bamsefar> larsemil: :)
<ewook> har ni skrotat den egna hallen?
<bamsefar> I wish :P
<Eklund> Hola
<Eklund> Tjoade till bara för att kolla om kanalen lever eller ej. =)
#ubuntu-se 2017-11-12
<sptnx> alla har fullt upp med att tacka sin far att han stoppade sin penis i deras mor
<andol> sptnx: Kanske inte precis det ordval jag hade använt, men tack för påminnelsen!
<sptnx> :)
<b0ddan> Är det nån som är duktig på python här som skulle vilja hjälpa till lite snabbt med en fråga jag har ? :P
<HeMan> b0ddan: jovars
<b0ddan> HeMan: https://pastebin.com/U5J1N5HH Där har du konden, allt fungerar som det ska, men nu ska jag utveckla den så man kan skriva in flera lösenord, separerade med , och sen skriva ut de giltiga lösenorden, vet inte riktigt hur jag ska gå tillväga. :P
<bamsefar> b0ddan: Du behöver ju splitta password på , sedan loopa över listan du får tillbaks.
<bamsefar> SÃ¥ typ passwords = password.split(",") och sen wrappa dina ifsatser med for password in passwords:
<b0ddan> Ah okej, tack! :)
<b0ddan> Ska klura lite =)
<bamsefar> Doit
<b0ddan> Men hur wrappar jag ifsatser med for loop? Orkar du förklara lite ? :P
<bamsefar> Sure
<bamsefar> Du har ju en while True runt dina ifsatser, right
<b0ddan> aa
<bamsefar> Du behöver bara ha en loop till ju
<b0ddan> Ah nu hänger jag med :P
<b0ddan> tack!
<bamsefar> b0ddan: Vill du ha ett exempel?
<b0ddan> Gärna =)
<bamsefar> https://gist.github.com/emjemj/2350f65cbb4c5d270d675599b0efaaef
<bamsefar> Du får implementera is_valid_password själv. :)
<bamsefar> b0ddan: Klart som korvspad? :)
<b0ddan> Ah nästan :P
<bamsefar> b0ddan: Det är ju fiffigt om du tar all din logik och stoppar in i en fuktion och returnerar true/false
<b0ddan> Det är till skola, tror meningen är att vi ska göra det utan funktioner och så, har inte kommit till det ännu :P
<bamsefar> Jaha :)
<b0ddan> Men ska jag ha kvar if satserna som dom är eller är det något som ska ändras i dom?
<bamsefar> Nä, det är lugnt så
<b0ddan> Okej :P
<b0ddan> Fattar fan inte ändå hur jag får ihop allting haha :P
<bamsefar> b0ddan: Jag kommer inte skriva mer kod åt dig. :)
<bamsefar> Men vad är det du inte får till?
<b0ddan> Nu har jag fått till det så det fungerar :)
<bamsefar> Gött
<b0ddan> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/f14e68968ab66a3ad31ba3199ebdb268
<bamsefar> b0ddan: Snyggt :)
<b0ddan> Visst ser det okej ut ? :P
<bamsefar> Japp
<bamsefar> Det är så jag förväntade mig att du skulle göra så. :)
<b0ddan> Kanon :)
<b0ddan> Vi har nyss börjat med python, är tredje lektionen på onsdag, men han har lagt ut bla den där uppgiften för dom som vill ha snabbare tempo
<bamsefar> Ok
<b0ddan> Tack för hjälpen :)
<bamsefar> Inga problem. :)
<b0ddan> Orkar du förklara vad den sista raden gör i ord typ? :P
<b0ddan> print("Giltiga lösenord: {}".format(",".join(valid_passwords)))
<bamsefar> valid_passwords är en lista med dina giltliga lösenord, right
<bamsefar> Det som det där gör är att den bygger en sträng av din lista genom att stoppa in , mellan varje entry.
<bamsefar> Du är med på vad en lista är, right?
<b0ddan> Yes :P
<bamsefar> Gött :)
<bamsefar> Då gör den där om [ "foo", "bar" ] till "foo,bar"
<b0ddan> Ah nu är jag med :)
<bamsefar> Awesome :)
<bamsefar> Det är ju för att du ska kunna skriva ut dem vettigt.
<b0ddan> Aa förstår =)
